#ubuntu-hr 2010-11-08
<drac0> postovanje
<drac0> zivili
<SilverSpace> lol
<SilverSpace> kaj si fin danas
<obruT> mozda je dobio pi* pa je sretan :P :)
<igustin> rotfl :D
<obruT> SilverSpace: btw. copio me giht, nabijem ga
<drac0> obruT, :D
<obruT> eto, znao sam :)
<igustin> obruT: a kako si ti loše volje već duže vrijeme, dalo bi se zaključiti... :D :P
<drac0> lol
<obruT> igustin: yep, moja ljubavnica zvana linux mi ne da vec neko vrijeme, samo me nervira :)
<drac0> sta je to s ovim gihtom na kanalu
<obruT> pa ovdje obitavaju gihteri i oni koji ce to postat :)
<igustin> :D
<drac0> auuu :D
<drac0> SilverSpace, btw dobra fotka ;)
<drac0> napravi pano opet
<SilverSpace> obruT: ma da 
<SilverSpace> obruT: mene vec tri tjedna, kaj si nesto pojeo popio :)
<SilverSpace> drac0: to jutros fotkao
<SilverSpace> tu su u biti tri fotke spojene u jednu
<obruT> ma pazim se cijelo vrijeme i onda u petak pojedem bukovace i popijem faking deci vina...
<SilverSpace> jaooo gljive ni pod razno
<SilverSpace> ubijaju
<SilverSpace> http://slike.hr/slike/j/jesen1_b80a6.jpg
<drac0> lol, pazi ove gihtashe i razgovor :D
<drac0> ko da sam u cekaonu dosao
<drac0> SilverSpace, a divljaci malo? ;)
<SilverSpace> drac0: http://is.gd/gPzfc
<SilverSpace> lol
<drac0> SilverSpace, :D
<drac0> koji ludjaci
<SilverSpace> u pinki je sigurno geytel
<SilverSpace> :))
<drac0> :D
<drac0> prije senna :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> ludaci
<ivoks> sigh.
<ivoks> ovi diskovi koje imamo
<ivoks> samo jedan od njih podrzava smart
<ivoks> SMART support is: Disabled
<dodobas> kako je to moguce
<drac0> stari su?
<SilverSpace> drac0: http://skipscreen.com/
<drac0> neki sas?
<ivoks> ne, sata
<ivoks> ali sata1
<SilverSpace> cekkaj nisu svi diskovi isti
<ivoks> nisu
<SilverSpace> ivoks: to kaj je MmikeMRMA kupovao
<drac0> :)
<ivoks> to sto smo svi kupili
<SilverSpace> ivoks: ma da ali on ih je uzeo
<ivoks> da, on je otisao po njih
<SilverSpace> aaa heboga patak
<ivoks> najbolja reklama ikad:
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6cr89xbl26g
<ivoks> jedina koja moze biti bolja:
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hrg7bRS4A4g
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NRDuNwXeOzE
<ivoks> :D
<drac0> SilverSpace, sve je to fino al di je chromium/chrome support :)
<SilverSpace> lol http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=elD38pJX7iE
<drac0> ivoks, :D
<ivoks> brijem da cu proglasiti kapitulaciju
<ivoks> ne kuzim zakaj ovo prek iscsi ne radi kako bi trebalo
<ivoks> bas me zanima hoce li na samom NAS-u dobro raditi
<ivoks> a mogao bi i sve te diskove natrpati u dell
<nvucinic> ubuntašti, cijenjeni vođa je najavio izbacivanje X-a iz ubuntu-a :)
<drac0> stara vijest :)
<budz0r> nvucinic: napokon :)
<nvucinic> napokon su poceli vaditi to zastarjelo korjene iz ubuntu-a :D
<nvucinic> drac0: sta stara od 4.11 :) ti ne zivis u hrvatskoj jel ?
<obruT> ne znam kak ce bit s aplikacijama... da li ce premapirati X bazirane klijent librarije na wayland ili ce trebat sve sportat...
<SilverSpace> kaj bude bude ali znam da ne bude dosadno :)
<drac0> nvucinic, danas je 08.11. :)
<drac0> ma nece taj wayland skoro cini mi se
<drac0> mark kaze cca godinu mozda i vise
<nvucinic> drac0: ma da :)
<drac0> za sada su mi bolji ovi proseri da nv i amd nece podrzati wayland haha
<drac0> daklem utuntu ce biti intel-only platforma :)
<drac0> kako rece ivoks, mozda i propadnu :)
<dru||d> LOL ... definitivno najjaci CAPTCHA .... 110% stiti od spama :) http://www.geee.net/contact.htm
<SilverSpace> dru||d: kaj se ovi zajebavaju
<dru||d> SilverSpace, nemam pojma :D
<dru||d> ili ne zele da ih itko kontaktira :D
<drac0> :D
<drac0> sick
<drac0> SilverSpace, si nacrtao? :D
<SilverSpace> :))
<SilverSpace> drac0: od kuda se pojavio  Christian Horner
<drac0> iz engleske :)
<drac0> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Christian_Horner_1995_British_F3_Silverstone.jpg
<drac0> evo ti pa krati :D
<drac0> ajde ipak, zao mi te :) http://bitURL.net/ar5y
<SilverSpace> lol
<SilverSpace> drac0: da procitao sam
<drac0> zasto pitas? :)
<SilverSpace> tak palo mi na pamet da je jako mlad
<SilverSpace> za mjesto sefa
<SilverSpace> mada lako njemu kad ima AN
<drac0> bio je i mladji u smislu shefa
<SilverSpace> i tesko ujedno kad ima dva pretedenta za naslov
<drac0> nije ti to jergovich
<nvucinic> ej ekipa, zasto nitko ne pise nove vijesti na ubuntu-hr ?
<SilverSpace> ljenost
<drac0> nvucinic, zelis posao? :)
<SilverSpace> nepismeni unbuntasi
<drac0> utuntashi
<nvucinic> drac0: kopirajte sa linux.hr slobodno :)
<drac0> a i tamo pisemo isto, pa kud sad c/p :)
<SilverSpace> drac0: jel ti se jucer uodjetalo
<drac0> android?
<SilverSpace> htc
<drac0> nije
<SilverSpace> da
<drac0> nece ni danas
<SilverSpace> pa koji app
<SilverSpace> meni sve normalno
<drac0> maps, places i jos nesto
<SilverSpace> maps ti se i nece
<SilverSpace> root treba za njega
<SilverSpace> places?
<drac0> sve si razmisljam rootat
<SilverSpace> mislim i ne vidim neke potrebe
<drac0> ne sorry, nije places
<SilverSpace> osim neki kustom room
<drac0> street view
<drac0> slicna ikona pa zamijenio
<drac0> iako to sto kazes, ni street view nije od neke potrebe bas
<drac0> al eto cisto za evidenciju, appbrain vidi update, market ne
<SilverSpace> da za maps sam znao
<SilverSpace> to ni obrisati ne mozes
<SilverSpace> mislim na maps
<drac0> od kuda ti da moras biti root za maps
<drac0> probao si brisati ili?
<SilverSpace> da 
<nvucinic> drac0: sto tamo pisete ? :d
<SilverSpace> neda ni obrisati to je po defaultu
<drac0> nvucinic, svasta pomalo :)
<drac0> SilverSpace, hrpa ih po defaultu koje ne koristim
<drac0> zato i razmisljam rootati
<nvucinic> drac0: i call bullshit :)
<drac0> nvucinic, vidim da citas :)
<drac0> to je ok
<nvucinic>  drac0 pišem :)
<ivoks> Your message has been sent to the Prime Minister who will be having a twitch shortly.
<drac0> onda mozes i c/p na utuntu :)
<nvucinic> drac0: mogu
<drac0> ivoks, :D
<ivoks> moram reci
<nvucinic> a sto je sa serverom ? :D
<nvucinic> ubuntu-hr.org - Forbidden
<nvucinic> You don't have permission to access / on this server.
<ivoks> da onaj koji je napisao da ubuntu izbacuje Xe u korist Waylanda, nema pojma o cemu pise :)
<ivoks> server je bananko
<SilverSpace> danko
<nvucinic> a vidin
<ivoks> problemi s diskovljem
<igustin> 13:19 < ivoks> da onaj koji je napisao da ubuntu izbacuje Xe u korist Waylanda, nema pojma o cemu pise :)
<igustin> ivoks: pojasni ^^
<ivoks> Wayland i Xi nisu ista stvar
<ivoks> wayland moze bez Xa, ali i ne mora
<igustin> ok, to je novi display server
<ivoks> tako je
<igustin> i točno je da miče X server, i stavlja wayland, jel' tako?
<ivoks> je li ubuntu maknuo zsh isto?
<ivoks> poanta je
<ivoks> X.org ce biti u distribuciji uvijek i zauvijek, vjerojatno :)
<igustin> ok, ali default će biti wayland bez X-a, ako sam dobro shvatio?
<ivoks> nece biti defaultni x server
<ivoks> naravno
<drac0> ivoks, sad budu to ispravili na linux.hr :)
<ivoks> bilo je i vrijeme :)
<budz0r> :)
<igustin> za Å¡to je bilo vrijeme? za micanje X-a? :)
<ivoks> mislim, da netko kaze 'jebete nas desetljecima, odjebite vise' :)
<ivoks> e sad, koliko ce se to isplatiti, vidjet cemo
<ivoks> ali skidam kapu odluci
<igustin> ok, tnx za pojašnjenje, ako primijetiš slobodno nam skreni pažnju da korigiramo
<igustin> bit će prepravljeno na linux.hr
<ivoks> hehe ma sve ok
<ivoks> meni je sam smijesno sto se oko toga dize galama
<ivoks> OSX-u je super bez njih :)
<ivoks> (Xa)
<SilverSpace> ha daa da je xxx onda bi bilo ok :)
<igustin> nije baš da autor "nema pojma o čemu piše", nego je dosta malo informacija o tome i na različitim webovima različito preneseno i tumačeno
<igustin> a nismo svi tako duboko u informacijama unutar Ubuntua ;)
<drac0> rekla-kazala
<ivoks> pa nisam ni ja nista vise vidio od postova i vijesti
<ivoks> ne postoji 'tajni kanal komunikacije' u Ubuntuu
<drac0> igustin, bitno da se pise ajde :)
<drac0> prvo unity, sad wayland, sta je trece ...
<drac0> ivoks, lol
<drac0> sekta je to sekta
<ivoks> mene bi puno vise frapiralo da su fakat evolution zamijenili s thunderbirdom :)
<drac0> samo odabrani znaju prave informacije
<ivoks> Xi ce se uvijek moci pokrenuti unutar Waylanda
<drac0> nvucinic, jesi ispravio :)
<ivoks> ispraviti?
<nvucinic> drac0: naravno
<nvucinic> drac0: sto god ivoks kaze
<nvucinic> *hail* *hail*
<ivoks> lol
<ivoks> pa nisi trebao nista ispravljati
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> ovo ti je puno veca greska:
<ivoks> Ubuntu : Ubuntu napušta GNOME
<ivoks> :D
<ivoks> GNOME nije samo desktop, to je samo jedan od dijelova cijelog projekta
<nvucinic> ivoks: mora naslov biti bombastican
<igustin> dobro, treba shvatiti i uredničku slobodu u odabiru "teaser" naslova ;)
<ivoks> skuzio sam :)
<nvucinic> eto :)
<drac0> :)
<ivoks> vidi se da si odrastao u RH :)
<igustin> oh, nije to ništa specifično za RH :/
<drac0> a mene pita di zivim :)
<igustin> pogle samo samo The Register
<ivoks> al The Register je zut
<ivoks> to mi ko Daily Mirror :)
<ivoks> s/mi/je/
<igustin> ok, ali je popularan, mnogi ga prenose i linkaju, i već sam se naučio da od tamo ništa ne prenijeti dok se ne pročita cijeli članak, i provjere alternativni izvori ;)
<ivoks> eto, pa ne zelis valjda biti ko oni
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> btw, nisam ja mislio da trebate nesto mijenjati
<ivoks> uopce ne citam linux.hr, a bome niti ubuntu-hr.org :/
<igustin> pa ne, ali naleti se na članke na drugim portalima kojima tek na kraju eventualno piše "izvor: The Register" :)
<igustin> ivoks: ok, ne moraš, ali svejedno ako naletiš na nešto krivo ili nelogično, draže nam je da konstruktivno upozoriš nego kritiziraš :)
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XAWbAZ-RkU0
<ivoks> sinek, ajde ti igrati u Albaniju
<drac0> SilverSpace, http://www.htcphones.net/htc-desire-hd-review/
<sale> MmikeMRMA: za rFactor, a? :-) http://forums.overclockers.com.au/showthread.php?t=914885
<ivoks> preveliki je HD
<hbogner> pozdrav
<drac0> ivoks, je i pretezak a slaba baterija
<drac0> sale, lol
<drac0> izgleda ko djeciji grobich
<drac0> a kad ono :)
<SilverSpace> drac0: http://is.gd/gPNFJ
<drac0> ovo treba baciti forward na linux.hr
<hbogner> eto dualboot dropbox radi normalno :D
<hbogner> ustedio gigu i nesto na laptopu
<hbogner> iduci izazov probati sloziti thunderbird :D
<sale> hbogner: samo promijenis u profile.ini path do profile direktorija
<hbogner> sale, to sam i planirao, thx
<hbogner> znqaci istu stvar napravim i na win i na ubuntu i normalo ce raditi
<hbogner> cool
<sale> hbogner: cak ni nemoras na windozama mijenjati, mozes na ubuntuu podesiti da je dir u defaultnom direktoriju od windoza
<sale> osim ako nisi imao u planu na neko trece mjesto premjestiti zajednici profile direktorij
<hbogner> sale, ma ni na c: bas nema mjesta, jedino na d: imam mejsta
<hbogner> da, mislio sam na d: puknuti profil
<hbogner> najvise me muce pop mailovi
<hbogner> imap se svuda sinca, ali pop sent je sranje
<hbogner> a i ovako cu dobiti extra oko 4 giga :D
<ivoks> pop sent?
<hbogner> da, imam neke mejlove koji su pop
<hbogner> i svaki poslani mail ostaje na kompu kopija, za razliku od imapa
<hbogner> ali najvise to ciljam zbog mjesta na disku
<drac0> hbogner, a da investirate u novi disk :)
<hbogner> drac0, nije moj hardver :D
<drac0> pa bas zato :D
<hbogner> samo ga koristim
<hbogner> da je moj vec bi svasta promjenio
<hbogner> drac0, moram se snaci s onim sto imam :D
<drac0> nista onda, syncaj :)
<hbogner> e i syncam na desktop sa laptopa
<hbogner> ovo slazem na lapropu
<ivoks> baterija mi traje od 8:30 do sad
<ivoks> i kaze da moze jos sat vremena
<ivoks> nekad je mogla 10h :/
<budz0r> ivoks: koliko celija?
<ivoks> 9
<ivoks> al dobro, trajala bi i duze da nisam buildao image :)
<ivoks> Europi se događa “sindrom Petra Pana”, dječaka koji nije htio odrasti, jer aktualni podaci pokazuju da svaki treći stanovnik zemalja EU27 u rasponu od 25 do 34 godine živi s roditeljima, a to čini i svaka peta žena.
<ivoks> ja sam se odselio :p
<hbogner> smrc, ja jos nisam :(
<hbogner> a ni moja draga :)
<ivoks> pa dobro, ti jos nemas 25 :)
<hbogner> lol
<hbogner> hvala na komplimentu ali mislim da smo tu negdje
<ivoks> onda... nemoj biti Petar Pan :D
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/gPRxF
<hbogner> ivoks, radim na tome, sredjujem stan za "punicu" da se ona moze odselit, pa onda ja k dragoj
<SilverSpace> fakat hoce sve promjeniti
<SilverSpace> tuto kompletooooo
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> :)
<chaky> haaha, zvao me jedan gost da mu pokazem kako se spojiti na moju wifi mrezu doma. Dodjem ja do njegovog laptopa, a kad ono tamo Ubuntu 10.10 :)))))
<chaky> covjek zna i u terminalu raditi !!!!!
<civija> chaky: i jesi naucio nesto od njega? :)
<chaky> ne, ja sam mu rekao da ja koristim Kubuntu :)
<hbogner> chaky, kaj se bavis turizmom?
<chaky> hbogner: pa da.
<hbogner> vis, to nisam znao
<civija> chaky: koliko ima od tebe do Sipana?
<chaky> tip kaze da mu Ubuntu dosta brze radi na laptopu, nego windoze
<chaky> civija: zasto?
<chaky> ima dosta
<dodobas> jel awstats 'najbolji' web log analyser ili se proporuca nesto drugo?
<civija> chaky: mislio sam iduce ljeto na Sipan jer svi govore da je lijepo ma tako pitam koliko je udaljen
<civija> s/ma/pa
<chaky> civija: na Sipanu lijepo? Hmm, bice..ja sam tamo bio svega 2-3 puta
<civija> chaky: a ne znam tako mi rekose, da je mirno, da nema puno turista itd ...
<civija> meni je to lijepo cim nema guzve :)
<dodobas> civija: Sipan je 'the gay' destinacija za 2011
<chaky> :)))
<dodobas> ali ti to vec sigurno znas
<civija> dodobas: vise mene brine otkud ti to znas
<obruT> valjda je bio na paradi :)
<dodobas> civija: stigo SPAM ! :P
<chaky> civija: dodobas je bio na Sipanu ove godine, radi promocije Sipana kao gay destinacije
<civija> aha, je to je to :)
<dodobas> chaky: a kako ti to znas? :)
<civija> chaky: pokazi mu slike di si ga slikao na sipanu
<civija> onog lika s njim mozes zatamnit :)
<hbogner> dodobas, pa chaky je bio dezurni gay fotograf, pise mu na fejsbljaku
<chaky> :)
<SilverSpace> hm
<SilverSpace> civija: kaj ti ne treba cd
<civija> SilverSpace: treba, samo nisam imao vremena pa sam zaboravio na to
<SilverSpace> aa ok :)
<MmikePOSO> Wo-he!
<MmikePOSO> Umrlo servero?
<hbogner> ?
<obruT> server iz dead baby, server is dead
<ivoks> opet?
<ivoks> nije
<dru||d> 10208x13878 .. malo prevelika fotokopija, zar ne :D
<SilverSpace> drac0: kaj si opet zaglavio
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> joj kaj mrzim kad si kopiju ne napravim 
<SilverSpace> hebemti 
<hbogner> kaj si napravio?
<SilverSpace> ma zbljavio html kod
<SilverSpace> hm ali tu je dropbox spasio stvar
<SilverSpace> :)
<hbogner> he hehe
<MmikePOSO> silverspace: use git!
<obruT> use gi(h)t !
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> drac0: bila jedna doktoeica na zamjeni kad sam jedanput doso po ljekove i kaze mi zena to ti je sve zbog pretjeranog sex_a :))
<MmikePOSO> git, git
<MmikePOSO> git je izvrstan za lokalni rad
<SilverSpace> MmikePOSO: nisam ti ja tak pametan :)
<obruT> otkad je jednom mjesecno pretjerani sex ? :)
<MmikePOSO> silverspace: ma, vjeruj, probaj, skuzi, presuper je
<drac0> SilverSpace, nis me ne pitaj, net se zakolje cim upalim transmission
<drac0> cackam po opcijama da vidim sta ga hebe
<drac0> SilverSpace, ne znam za giht al znam da imas puno sex buddya, ovaj frendica :)
<drac0> pa ti sad vidi od cega ti je
<drac0> obruT, od kada si u Silverovim godinama :D
<obruT> ih, ja sam mlad :)
<drac0> SilverSpace, http://bitURL.net/ar6d
<drac0> bye-bye to nautilus-elementary
<SilverSpace> hm
<hbogner> SilverSpace, nikla jos jedna mladica sekvoje :D
<SilverSpace> bemti koja glupost
<SilverSpace> html u ff mi ne pokaze a kad ga otvorim editorom sve je tu
<SilverSpace> ovaj Marlin na windoze vuce
 * ivoks -> The Offspring - The Kids Aren't Alright
 * obruT slusa buku ventilatora i hard diska
<obruT> a uskoro ce i kruljenje u zelucu
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: ja sam danas na dvopeku
<ivoks> mkfs.ext3 -L HVCRASHDUMP /dev/mapper/$(/lib/udev/scsi_id -g /dev/sdj)
<ivoks> fak
<obruT> dvopek sux, treba se namazat cevapa :)
<ivoks> i prsuta
<SilverSpace> drac0: http://is.gd/gQaXv
<drac0> SilverSpace, haha :) "This app absolutely does nothing it is suppose to. Desire"
<SilverSpace> drac0: kaj ti ja mogu
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> imas sljuka mob
<drac0> nije sljuka, nego smetje
<drac0> :)
<drac0> SilverSpace, al imas vise takvih app koje su bolje od ove ...
<ivoks> koji to?
<drac0> ivoks, sta koji to?
<ivoks> mobitel
<drac0> desire
<drac0> pise liq da ne radi na desireu 2.2
<drac0> al nebitno ovo je neka okrljastena app
<drac0> ima ona mrcinska s hrpom opcija na tu temu
<drac0> SilverSpace, tebi radi, si probao
<ivoks> uspjeli su
<ivoks> LHC je izveo mini big bang
<ivoks> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-11711228
<ivoks> By Katia Moskvitch
<ivoks> a joj prezimena
<drac0> :)
<drac0> bitno da su uspjeli
<drac0> ok, a di je mini crna rupa
<ivoks>  they hope to learn more about the plasma the Universe was made of a millionth of a second after the Big Bang, 13.7 billion years ago.
<ivoks> "This process took place in a safe, controlled environment, generating incredibly hot and dense sub-atomic fireballs with temperatures of over ten trillion degrees, a million times hotter than the centre of the Sun.
<ivoks> tu energiju treba uloviti
<SilverSpace> nisam probao :)
<SilverSpace> da/n
<drac0> cime su izolirali temp
<SilverSpace> heba ih LHC sad imam crnu rupu u glavi
<drac0> al zanimljivo, ovo me podsjeca na hladnu fuziju
<SilverSpace> drac0: http://is.gd/gQkbC
<SilverSpace> kk je ovo
<drac0> SilverSpace, pa ssd :)
<drac0> to je sad novi modni hit
<drac0> u obliku rama
<drac0> to ce sada u sve nove lapove
<drac0> samo sto se apple kurchi s time dok ostali rade
<drac0> ovo thinkpad i dell testiraju vec par mjeseci
<drac0> nova intelova platforma ide s tim keksichima :)
<SilverSpace> ockej
<drac0> fora je sto mogu raditi u nekakvom hybrid-dual-channel modu
<SilverSpace> znaci opametili se
<drac0> sad dali to znaci da recimo 2x64 cini raid polje od ta dva keksa il ne, vidjet cemo
<drac0> al super stvari
<drac0> na kraju ce kompletan komp biti na jednoj tiskanoj plocici :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> pa odavno je trebalo izbaciti sata 
<SilverSpace> zasto ne di sve bilo kao ram
<drac0> a idu mi na zivac ovi bug plagijatori
<SilverSpace> ili pci
<drac0> pa pol weba im je c/p s drugih stranica, uzas
<SilverSpace> a kaj bi drugo
<drac0> gtx580 je nastampan btw
<drac0> konacno punokrvni fermi
<drac0> 10 mj im je trebalo za optimizaciju
<drac0> i pola godine tajvancima da tu mrcinu izrade u 40nm
<drac0> preko 4k ljudi je radilo na toj optimizaciji
<drac0> valjda i kavu kuha hebate
<drac0> lijeci giht i to :)
<SilverSpace> drac0: http://www.adrive.com/plans
<SilverSpace> drac0: da to sim trebami za giht :)
<obruT> ne daj njemu, daj meni !
<drac0> lol
<drac0> SilverSpace, sjetio se, wheres my droid
<drac0> tako se zove, to je ona najjaca te teme
<drac0> brb
<SilverSpace> mogo bi se ovdje regat http://www.adrive.com/plans
<ivoks> dobra
<ivoks> 'po nasim rijecima mi volimo rad, pa si spojimo dugi vikend dok hvatamo hlad'
<MmikeMRMA> Opal Dopal
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vskBjYc745g
<ivoks> haha
<ivoks> Moje ime je Rita, ja i drago da vam se javiti nakon što prolazi kroz vaš profil (www.hrmediji-online.com) na moj potrazi za vezu, u posebno način ću kao i da dalje komunicirati s vama, tako da znate međusobno dobro, za više uvod, ako dijele isti pogled s, ja ću biti sretan da biste vidjeli svoju mail draga moja, dobi ili čak boje udaljenost ne može poreći ljubav koju sam za vas, pa vas molimo da omogućuje dati naš self suđenje, hvala do č
<ivoks> spameri su naucili hrvatski
<SilverSpace> lol
<MmikeMRMA> SilverSpace, jesi polovio git? :)
<drac0> mislis giht :)
<MmikeMRMA> skupe umire
<MmikeMRMA> skype, to jest
<drac0> gugl?
<ivoks> sta umire?
<ivoks> €5.99/month
<ivoks> neograniceni pozivi u europi
<ivoks> neograniceno hrvatska 5 eura na mjesec
<MmikeMRMA> ma da?
<MmikeMRMA> kul!
<ivoks> da, ali bez mobitela
<MmikeMRMA> nisam nikad to pokusavao
<MmikeMRMA> tu i tamo me zovu ljudi
<MmikeMRMA> vecinom ih ok cujem
<MmikeMRMA> nije bajno al' upotrebljivo
<ivoks> Call United States from just 0.9 cents/min
<ivoks> preko skypea?
<ivoks> ja razgovaram svaki dan 30-90 minuta preko skypa
<MmikeMRMA> Da, kad me zovu ljudi tocno skuzim da je na skuypeu iza
<MmikeMRMA> moze se pricat, al' onak, k'o da preko satelita zove :) 
<MmikeMRMA> najcesce je vrlo funkcionalno
<ivoks> Enter the country and mobile number to be shown when calling phones
<ivoks> :)
<SilverSpace> MmikeMRMA: ma nisam ni pokusavao git_at :)
<SilverSpace> MmikeMRMA: jel ovo https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Git
<ivoks> google number nije los
<ivoks> tj., google voice
<MmikeMRMA> SilverSpace, je
<MmikeMRMA> kak me zivcira na tim svim ubuntu stranicama sto ne pise kad je zadnji put editirana
<SilverSpace> :)
<MmikeMRMA> SilverSpace, al' malo je preopsiran taj 'tutorial'
<MmikeMRMA> tebi ne trebaju repozitoriji niti ista takvog
<MmikeMRMA> tebi treba da kad u nekom direktoriju radis nesto, da imas version control
<MmikeMRMA> i da ako si nekaj obrises mozes iz version controla vratit obrisano
<ivoks> MmikeMRMA: ?
<MmikeMRMA> eventualno da polovis branchanje :)
<ivoks> Git (last edited 2010-10-09 23:27:58 by Jim Lepp)
<MmikeMRMA> Meni je to bijelo!
<MmikeMRMA> sad kad sam ctrl-f stisnuo sam nasao 
<MmikeMRMA> tja
<MmikeMRMA> crhome :)
<ivoks> onda si popravi monitor :D
<ivoks> ja gledam iz chromiuma i nije bijelo
<ivoks> sivo je
<ivoks> uostalom
<ivoks> imas i Page History koji je kricavo crven
<ivoks> i podvucen :D
<MmikeMRMA> hm
<MmikeMRMA> da
<MmikeMRMA> sad nije nit meni :)
<MmikeMRMA> kad sam se poigrao s kontrastom :)
<SilverSpace> :=)
<SilverSpace> MmikeMRMA: ma necu ja to 
<sale> ivoks: zasto forum vraca error 500?
<ivoks> nemam pojma
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> da vidimo
<sale> ivoks: zelis reci da ti punim error_log cijelo poslijepodne nizasto? :-)
<ivoks> [Mon Nov 08 22:25:04 2010] [warn] [client 161.53.50.52] mod_fcgid: stderr: PHP Fatal error:  require_once(): Failed opening required '/QueryString.php' (include_path='.:/usr/share/php:/usr/share/pear') in /var/www/forum/index.php on line 54, referer: http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/
<ivoks> pa sta si radio?
<sale> ja nista, forum ne radi cijeli dan
<MmikeMRMA> opet konfiguracija?
<MmikeMRMA> zadnji put se to desilo kad je netko obrisao konfiguraciju foruma
<sale> MmikeMRMA: zadnji put to nije bio problem ;-)
<MmikeMRMA> Settings.php je opet veli 0
<sale> odnosno, ovaj problem nije vezan s proslim problemom
<MmikeMRMA> nda
<ivoks> da, prazan
<sale> kako moze biti prazan?
<ivoks> pa dobro TKO JE SLAGAO TAJ FORUM!?
<ivoks> -rw-rw-r--
<sale> deresh
<ivoks> u picku materinu
<ivoks> rw apacheu je stavio
<MmikeMRMA> aj aj, skopiraj iz .bak datoteke, promjeni password unutra da se moze spojiti na mysql i reci setattr immutable
<ivoks> pa ne znam koji je pass
<MmikeMRMA> osh da ja?
<sale> da, chattr +i obavezno
<ivoks> ne
<ivoks> to treba sve ispraviti
<MmikeMRMA> nek' bud to napravi
<SilverSpace> :) 
<SilverSpace> malo ste mi smjesni
<MmikeMRMA> popravi i posalji mu 'wtf' mail :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<MmikeMRMA> SilverSpace, al' sugestiju neku konstruktivnu nebi dao? :)
<SilverSpace> neznam ja nis
<SilverSpace> ne znam*
<MmikeMRMA> Pa zash smo ti smijesni? :)
<sale> MmikeMRMA: zato jer psujemo :-)
<SilverSpace> :)
<ptlo> pticicu mu nacvrcanu!!
<SilverSpace> ??
<ptlo> pokusavam bit smijesan dok psujem
<ptlo> (ne ide mi, ocito :P)
<ivoks> ide, ide
<ivoks> valjamo se po podu od smijeha
<ivoks> pa ne mozemo pisati
<ivoks> :}
<sale> :-)
<ptlo> odmah mi je lakse
<MmikeMRMA> http://www.explainxkcd.com/
<ptlo> to uopce nis ne objasnjava
<ptlo> to prepricava comic
<MmikeMRMA> ivoks, sta ucini :)
<MmikeMRMA> ptlo, a ljudi su sretni :)
<ivoks> ?
<ivoks> ne znam tko je to sad prckao
<ivoks> haha
<ivoks> ddos
<ivoks> :D
<ivoks> Table 'smf_sessions' is marked as crashed and should be repaired
<ivoks> :)
<SilverSpace> dosta je bilo LN
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=suYsb12Wf1I
<ivoks> daj snimi ovo
<ivoks> bez kaciga
<budz0r> vecer
<budz0r> kaj se opet desava
<budz0r> koliko sam skuzio nekaj opet forum steka
<budz0r> tko ima admin pass za forum
<MmikeMRMA> budz0r, ti nebi smio postavljati takva pitanja :)
<budz0r> :)
<budz0r> trebaju mi jos i admin podaci za wiki :)
<drac0> ajte noc
#ubuntu-hr 2010-11-09
<dodobas> ext4 default na 10.04 server? wtf?
<obruT> dodobas: jel vrtis ext4 na kojoj masini ? ja se jos uvijek bojim to upogonit :)
<veki78> kako instalirati TestDisk (korak po korak-OS ubuntu 10.04)?
<veki78> http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk
<SilverSpace> obruT: pa kaj bi se bojao
<SilverSpace> veki78: ne kuzim kaj pitas
<dodobas> obruT: lokalno...
<dodobas> a sad i na toj virtualiziranoj...
<obruT> SilverSpace: novog fajlsistema, cega drugog :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: pa nije to bas tak novo
<SilverSpace> ja na desktop masinama nisam imao sa njim problema
<sale> veki78: imas samo jedan, jedini korak. U Terminal upises: sudo apt-get install testdisk
<SilverSpace> a i server je radio na njemu dok je radio
<obruT> ja obicno pricekam da nesto postane default, pa da bude default koju godinu pa onda pocnem koristit :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: kad si ziheras
<SilverSpace> :)
<obruT> nakon gubitka podataka na nekoliko masina koristeci reiserfs, nekak bjezim od relativno novih fs-ova
<SilverSpace> bemti morao bi si opet sloziti server
<veki78> skinul sam instalaciju( linux.png Linux, kernel 2.6.x i386/x86_64), otpakiral i sad treba compile-kako?
<obruT> SilverSpace: kakav server ?
<SilverSpace> veki78: zasto bi kopajlirao kad sve imas u repozitoriju ??
<SilverSpace> obruT: doma za testiranje
<obruT> ja takvih imam vise komada :)
<obruT> na opce nezadovoljstvo moje drage :)
<veki78> tnx...nisam ni znal da je to sastavni dio
<veki78> rijeseno
<obruT> ja nikako da nabavim kuciste za moj glavni kucni servercic, naime imam itx maticnu s atomom, htio bih neko itx kuciste sa pasivnim napajanjem, ali da u njega stane faking pci kartica i 3.5" hard
<obruT> sva ova koja se nude sa pasivnim napajanjem (ovaj - napajanje bez aktivnog hladjenja) su obicno premala pa ne stane pci kartica
<SilverSpace> heboti ezaba majku i etoken koja je to zajebancija 
<drac0> :D
<drac0> sta je bilo, ne radi 
<SilverSpace> drac0: ma doso mi frend da slozim mu to i nonstop neku gresku izbacuje
<SilverSpace> pa sam zvao podrsku
<SilverSpace> pola sata za slozit to sranje
<drac0> uuuw podska, ta magicna rijec :)
<hbogner> SilverSpace, a da vidis koja je citat kartica zajebancija
<SilverSpace> obrisi ovo obrisi ono
<hbogner> za nju treba mjenjati i mtu na ruteru
<drac0> hbogner, daj ne kenjaj :D
<SilverSpace> hbogner: jel to isto zaba
<SilverSpace> token je ok
<SilverSpace> ali ovo sranje od etoken za poslovne gradane da popizdis
<hbogner> drac0, da da, naravno, samo na win i samo na IE(mislim da sad radi i na FF)
<hbogner> SilverSpace, da zaba
<SilverSpace> tri puta mi podrska kaze da rebootam
<SilverSpace> i ina ff mi nije uopce htjela raditi
<hbogner> drac0, SilverSpace, MmikeRMRM, kad cemo na pivu? jeste za iduci tjedan jedan dan ?
<SilverSpace> hm pivo :)
<hbogner> bbl
<drac0> postovanje
<drac0> zivili
<SilverSpace> drac0: kaj ti stalno skaces sim tam pa nije ti ovo stargate 
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/gRYed
<hbogner> blah
<ptlo> prevoditelji: kako prevodite footnote?
<ptlo> samo nemojte rec fusnota jerbo actually trazim prijevod od fusnota :)
<ivoks> zaglavlje i 
<ivoks> cek da vidim
<ptlo> to je header i footer
<ptlo> fusnota ide u footer
<ivoks> Fusnota :)
<ptlo> (podnozje valjda )
<ptlo> nda :)
<ptlo> ok nvm :) samo sam se pitao koji bi hrvatski izricaj za isto bivo
<ptlo> io
<ptlo> *BIO*
<ivoks> biljeska
<ivoks> napomena
<ptlo> nnndaaaaaaaaa.......
<ivoks> fusnota :D
<ptlo> jelda :)
<ivoks> pa je
<ivoks> obozavam kada ti proizvodjac hardvera ne zeli reci sve, a ti mu radis os za taj hardver
<ivoks> 'pa da, znate, ima jos jedna mala sitnica, koja nije, eto, bas u potpunom skladu sa scsi specifikacijom'
<ivoks> al bitno da se jeb.s dva mjeseca
<ivoks> dakle, jucer sam imao privilegiju malo raditi na windowsima
<ivoks> i rijesavati neki problem s officeom
<ivoks> pa ja sam vec zaboravio kako je to sve PITA
<ivoks> al, odajem priznanje, vise se ne mora rebootati :)
<ivoks> kod insalacije officea
<ivoks> i onaj ribbon cak i nije los
<ivoks> al mislim da je na krivoj poziciji
<ivoks> trebao bi biti na lijevom rubu ekrana
<ivoks> ili desnom
<drac0> SilverSpace, dobar ti je link
<drac0> ide utuntu na nesto sasvim novo, neka to zavrsi slicno androidu i nema kraja veselju, svima
<drac0> evo gledam bas novu seriju, walking dead
<drac0> SilverSpace, ovaj put nisu svemirci :P
<SilverSpace> :)
<drac0> chaky, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R1v0uFms68U
<SilverSpace> drac0: kaj ti stalno skaces sim tam pa nije ti ovo stargate 
<drac0> SilverSpace, :D
<SilverSpace> neki psiho 
<hbogner> drac0, jesi gledao film "I am legend"?
<hbogner> u zadnej vrijeme ima puno hodajucih mrtvaca
<drac0> hbogner, jesam
<drac0> sve na temu zombija :)
<drac0> od prastarog resident evila pa do sada ovoga
<obruT> jeste gledali The omega man ?
<obruT> ta adaptacija "i am legend" mi je draza
<drac0> hbogner, pogledaj si obavezno, ako nisi, zadnji resident evil [kakve-pice] :)
<drac0> obruT, ima dobrih japanskih na temu zombija, to si pogledaj
<drac0> japanci su tek ludi :D
<drac0> al hbogner je u pravu, u zadnjih par godina hrpa filmova zombie tematike
<drac0> ocito se prodaje
<drac0> SilverSpace, je da psiho :)
<hbogner> drac0, kad japanci nisu bili ludi
<hbogner> jesi gledao battle royale
<drac0> odoh pogledat drugi nastavak, brb :)
 * obruT ce danas pogledat prvi dio "The stand"
<hbogner> grrr
<hbogner> kako zakljucati odredjeni paket da mi ga apt vise nedira
<hbogner> jer kod svakog upgredja mi denistalira printer
<hbogner> idiot
<SilverSpace> hbogner: lol
<hbogner> SilverSpace, nije smjesno :D
<hbogner> zakljucao sam ga preko synaptica li nepomaze
<lidijacro> bok decki!
<lidijacro> evo vase plavuse ponovno u gabuli
<SilverSpace> lidijacro: bok
<lidijacro> imam problem sa recovery-em dokumenta
<SilverSpace> ti uvjek navratis sa novom verzijom :)
<lidijacro> ovaj put nije nova verzija vec bedasta člidija, jedna macka  i vazan dokument koji je prepisan :(
<SilverSpace> kak to mislis
<lidijacro> trebala bi vratiti neku od ranijih verzija dokumenta
<SilverSpace> openoffice dokument
<lidijacro> zadnja verzija je greskom spremljena sa nezeljenim promjenama
<lidijacro> da, open office
<lidijacro> i nakon pokusaja undo-a se srusio open office
<lidijacro> i sad sve kaj mogu dobiti je trenutna verzija dokumenta koja je nepotpuna
<lidijacro> a trebala bi mi jedna od ranijih verzija na kojoj sam imala sve snimljeno kak spada i koju je ova zadnja verzija overwrite-ala
<SilverSpace> cek da nesto pogledam
<SilverSpace> kad se srusio nije pitao kod novog pokretanja da vrati 
<lidijacro> je, pitao je.
<lidijacro> ali vratio je ovu zadnju verziju
<SilverSpace> lidijacro: kad otvoris nautilus stisni ctrl+h pokazat ce ti se skrivene mape i imas .openoffice mapu
<lidijacro> je netko od ekipe mozda strucnjak za open office?
<SilverSpace> tu pogledaj ako sto ima u beckup mapi
<lidijacro> bila sam tamo. backup direktorij je prazan
<SilverSpace> hm
<lidijacro> auto save je iskljucen bio. :(
<SilverSpace> aa
<SilverSpace> mislim da tu nema spas 
<SilverSpace> jes pogledala u /tmp mapu mada neznam da kaj tam sprema
<lidijacro> e to pokusavamo
<lidijacro> skinula sam foremost i pokusavam napraviti recovery tih tmp datoteka
<lidijacro> ali ne znam kako ga pokrenuti, a da skenira samo /tmp direktorij
<lidijacro> preko terminala
<lidijacro> jer ovak kopa po cijelom disku i traje cijelu vjecnost
<SilverSpace> sale: jes tu ti vise znas o openoffice
<lidijacro> plavusa zove Saleta :D
<ivoks> gle ti nju :)
<lidijacro> bok Ivoks
<lidijacro> opet ja u gabuli. Pisem taj izvjestaj vec 100 godina i jakooooo mi je vazan i par trenutaka nepaznje unisti cijeli posel
<lidijacro> ima li neke sanse da nesto od starih verzija izvucem? bar neke dijelove? nekako? :(
<ivoks> starih verzija?
<SilverSpace> lidijacro: jesi li ti trcala ljetos tam oko bolnice mislim da sam na bike proso pored tebe ali tek sam kasnije skuzio da si to ti :)
<lidijacro> pa svaki put kad sam nekaj radila spremala sam to u isti doc
<Neuromanc> jutro
<ivoks> ako nisi instalirala neki program koji ce ti paziti na to, ne bas
<lidijacro> Silver: da da...trcim ja vani bas tamo kad je temp iznad 10C
<lidijacro> ivoks: ...ufff toga se i ja boljim. sve razmisljam dal mi se isplati dati cca 1500 kn onima iz help diska da mi pokusaju oni nekaj spasiti, al ne znam koliko je vjerojatnost za usojeh
<ivoks> pa sad...
<ivoks> fakat ne znam kako to ide
<ivoks> ako prepises isti dokument, da li se alocira novi prostor na disku
<ivoks> ili se pise preko postojeceg
<lidijacro> ivoks: nemam pojma. kak to mogu provjeriti?
<ivoks> ne znam
<ivoks> to ti je na disku na kojem se nalazi i sustav?
<lidijacro> da
<ivoks> onda butaj sa CD-a, pa dodji online
<ivoks> vidjet cemo moze li se stogod
<lidijacro> ivoks: ajd prevediu na jezik jedne plavuse
<ivoks> imas ubuntu cd?
<ivoks> jezik plavuse :)
<ivoks> kulte kutle kutle kutle kutle milas milas milas milas kutle kutle zagorec
<ivoks> :)
<lidijacro> ubuntu cd...cek da vidim
<ivoks> bilo bi dobro da sto manje pises po tome disku
<lidijacro> je mogu s cdom od 9.10 verzije butati iako je na kompu 10.04?
<ivoks> mozes
<lidijacro> idem probati sad. vidimo se uskoro
<drac0> u iscekivanju godota
<drac0> walking dead je brutalna serija, iako fali RE doza humora, SilverSpace taman za tebe ;)
<lidijacro> evo plavuse nazad :)
<drac0> ako si fake, nema pomoci :)
<drac0> chaky, ping
<lidijacro> drac0> tu povjerljivu informaciju zna samo moj frizer :)
<drac0> :)
<lidijacro> ivoks: jesi tu_
<ivoks> ne
<ivoks> :)
<obruT> sto je to ubuntu ?
<lidijacro> butala sam se s cda
<lidijacro> kaj sad
<SilverSpace> drac0: je za mene serija
<SilverSpace> brutalka
<chaky> drac0: e
<chaky> drac0: vidio sam da si mi dao neki youtube link
<drac0> SilverSpace, taman za ove kisne dane kad ne mozes na bike, fino se zbuksas sa svojim netjakom, zagrlis ga fino i gledate seriju :D
<drac0> chaky, ma pusti seriju, jesi rootao? :)
<obruT> zbuksas sa svojim netjakom
<obruT> ajme
<chaky> :))))))))))))
<drac0> obruT, :D
<chaky> drac0: nisam jos, nego o kojoj se seriji radi, nisam pogledao link, ne radi mi copy/paste trenutno
<drac0> chaky, the walking dead [resident-evil-shema]
<chaky> drac0: aha, i kakva je?
<drac0> chaky, evo posrkao prve 3 koje su izasle i kazem ima potencijala, ak nis drugo zabavno je :)
<chaky> budem pogledao trailer, thanks
<lidijacro> ivoks: si ziv?
<drac0> chaky, ne moze biti lose na prvu ruku cim su producenti ekipa koja je radila terminatora i alien franshize
<ivoks> lidijacro: pa jesam
<lidijacro> trebas nekaj? sok, pivo, palacinke? :)
<ivoks> lidijacro: aha, nisam vidio da si nes napisala
<ivoks> lidijacro: pa doji mi napravit palacinke, ne bi bilo lose :D
<ivoks> jesi na CD-u?
<ivoks> otvori onaj zloglasni terminal
<lidijacro> kaj si na murteru...ak je +20C tam, onda dolazim
<ivoks> nisam, u stanu sam
<ivoks> i vjerojatno je hladnije neg u dubravi
<lidijacro> a da, ti si se preselio
<lidijacro> kak je sporo kad ide s cd/a
<ivoks> pa da
<SilverSpace> drac0: ponestaje mi mjesta na disku ostalo samo 140G jos
<lidijacro> nece mi otvoriti terminal. javlja gresku
<drac0> SilverSpace, serije su po gigu, 100 ih ne bude sigurno :)
<ivoks> lidijacro: ma kakvu gresku?
<lidijacro> application unexpected error
<lidijacro> jel moyda cd ygreban?
<ivoks> je li taj cd ispravan?
<ivoks> moyda je :)
<lidijacro> a kaj ja znam.....stari je
<lidijacro> :)))
<lidijacro> jel mogu nekak drugacije
<lidijacro> imam jos cd ubuntu 9.04
<lidijacro> da probam s njim?
<ivoks> ajde probaj tog onda
<lidijacro> bum
<ivoks> ziher na tom nece raditi mrezna kartica :D
<drac0> ziher cemo znati tajnu koju cuva frizer :D
<SilverSpace> nema tom dokumentu spasa
<SilverSpace> prepisan je
<SilverSpace> pazi prevod >GIO IO and Hardware backends
<SilverSpace> GIO IO motor programa
<SilverSpace> kakav sad mrtvi motor
<drac0> V8 mozda, supercharged
<ivoks> joj, 9.04 vise nije podrzan
<ivoks> nece moci skinuti pakete
<lidijacro> ivoks: evo me nazad. butala se s drugog cda
<ivoks> dobro
<lidijacro> i pokrenula terminal
<ivoks> ja sam u medjuvremenu skuzio da 9.04 vise nije podrzan
<ivoks> ali ajde, probat cemo
<ivoks> sudo apt-get update
<ivoks> vjerojatno ce bacati greske kako jaunty vise ne postoji
<lidijacro> radi
<ivoks> ok
<ivoks> onda sudo apt-get install testdisk
<lidijacro> jesam
<ivoks> instalirao se?
<lidijacro> aha
<ivoks> znas gdje ti je bio taj file?
<lidijacro> file je bio u /lidija/posao/klijenti/itd itd
<ivoks> na desktopu, u Dokumenti...?
<lidijacro> ali bi ga znala naci
<ivoks> ok
<ivoks> sudo testdisk
<ivoks> odes na Advanced
<ivoks> pa ce ti ispisati particije na disku
<lidijacro> gdje je advanced? nudi create, append i no log
<ivoks> ah, sorry
<ivoks> izadji
<lidijacro> kako?
<lidijacro> :-)
<lidijacro> O:-)
<SilverSpace> ctrl+c
<lidijacro> aha
<ivoks> q
<ivoks> ili odes na No Log
<lidijacro> izasla van
<ivoks> pokreni opet
<ivoks> :)
<lidijacro> hvala silver :)
<ivoks> i odi na No Log
<lidijacro> ok
<ivoks> sad mozes izabrati disk
<ivoks> jel tako
<lidijacro> aha
<ivoks> koliko ih je?
<lidijacro> dva
<lidijacro> disk i dvd
<ivoks> odaberi disk
<lidijacro> jesam
<ivoks> pa onda Intel
<lidijacro> da
<ivoks> Advanced
<lidijacro> aha
<ivoks> koliko ima particija?
<lidijacro> kak da otkrijem? izbacilo mi je 7 redova teksta
<ivoks> u prvom stupcu su brojevi
<ivoks> svaki broj je jedna particija
<lidijacro> onda 6
<lidijacro> i jedan red bez broja
<ivoks> koliko ih je Linux Swap?
<lidijacro> 1
<ivoks> 1 bi trebala biti
<ivoks> a koliko ih je Linux?
<lidijacro> 2
<ivoks> ok, odi na jedan od tih Linux
<ivoks> i vidi pise li ti dole Undelete
<lidijacro> ne.
<lidijacro> nudi Type, Superblock, Image Creation i Quit
<ivoks> gr
<lidijacro> hmmm...hoces ponovit ono kaj si ljetos napravio
<lidijacro> da si usao u moj laptop pa direktno po njemu radio/gledao?
<ivoks> ne :)
<lidijacro> ok, sam pitam:-[
<ivoks> vrlo je velika vjerojatnost da ne mozes doci do tih podataka
<lidijacro> hm :-(
<lidijacro> al hvala na trudu
<lidijacro> a je znas mozda raditi s Foremost-om?
<lidijacro> nasla sam ga na netu i mozda bi on mogao pomoci
<lidijacro> ali ne znam kak da udjem u tmp direktorij kroz terminal i tamo ga pokrenem
<lidijacro> a ne da mi cijeli disk skenira
<ivoks> dosla mala stanodavka po stanarinu
<ivoks> tek joj je 20 godina i ima svoj stan
<lidijacro> opa...
<lidijacro> takve se danas traze
<lidijacro> :)
<lidijacro> iii...jel bus mene sad odfikario radi nje? ;)
<ivoks> ne, osla je
<lidijacro> ne bum ti zamjerila :)
<lidijacro> eh...steta :D
<ivoks> svi programi mogu raditi samo jedno
<ivoks> mogu citati disk bit po bit
<ivoks> i na temelju toga rekonstruirati file
<ivoks> ali problem je u tome sto si ti prepisala taj file
<lidijacro> da
<ivoks> e sad, to ne mora nuzno znaciti da je novi file zapisan preko starog
<ivoks> ali je velika vjerojatnost da je
<ivoks> ne znam toliko internalije datotecnih sustava
<lidijacro> taj program nudi opciju da radi recovery za documente
<lidijacro> po tipovima
<ivoks> ako nije prepisan
<ivoks> ne moze izvuci ono sto vise ne postoji
<ivoks> kada ti obrises file na disku, u biti ga ne obrises
<ivoks> ti samo datotecnom sustavu kazes da je na lokaciji gdje se nalazio taj file, sada slobodni prostor
<lidijacro> dal da pokusam s tim programom?
<ivoks> a mozes pokusati
<lidijacro> eee
<ivoks> sudo apt-get install foremost
<lidijacro> a kak? jel mogu to sad sa CDa ili se trebam ubutati normalno
<ivoks> to moras sa CD-a
<lidijacro> jesam
<lidijacro> i jel mogu sad doci nekako u tmp i tamo ga pokrenuti da skenira?
<ivoks> tmp?
<ivoks> zasto tmp?
<lidijacro> pa vidla sam nekaj da na googlu da tamo sprema temp fileove...il  sam nesto krivo skopcala?
<ivoks> tmp si davno izgubila
<ivoks> tmp je u RAM-u, a ne na disku
<lidijacro> a dal pomaze tmp od open offica
<ivoks> gle
<lidijacro> gleam
<ivoks> logicki, taj tvoj 'stari' file ne postoji
<ivoks> ne mozes ga traziti po imenu
<lidijacro> kuzim
<ivoks> ili u /tmp-u
<ivoks> filesystem ne zna za njega
<lidijacro> ok
<ivoks> jedino sto mozes probati je citati direktno po disku
<ivoks> za to je taj foremost
<lidijacro> ok
<ivoks> sve skupa je u biti uzaludno, samo da znas
<lidijacro> :(
<ivoks> je li znas barem koja particija ti je to bila?
<ivoks> fdisk -l /dev/sda 
<lidijacro> a jel imam onda uopce smisla da ga nosim onima "help disk" ili tako nekako, koji izvlace dokumente za veliek pare?
<ivoks> pa to pejstaj na pastebin.com
<ivoks> nece ti oni nista vise napraviti od foremosta
<ivoks> ne mogu rekonstruirati nesto sto vise ne postoji
<lidijacro> cannot open /dev/sda
<lidijacro> to mi javlja terminal
<ivoks> sudo stavi
<lidijacro> ponudi mi je spuno nekih sda
<lidijacro> a ja znam da mi je na sda3
<lidijacro> kaj si sad rekao?
<ivoks> znas da je sda3?
<lidijacro> da...provjerila sam po velicini particije
<lidijacro> :)
<ivoks> (nije nista ponudio, vec ispisao particijsku tablicu)
<ivoks> onda
<lidijacro> da
<ivoks> (upozorenje: ne snosim nikakvu odgovornost za rezultat ove naredbe; doista ti moze unistiti cijeli disk) sudo foremost -t doc -d -w /dev/sda3
<lidijacro> ups
<lidijacro> da to ne radim onda?
<ivoks> nisam to nikad koristio
<lidijacro> da probam sve backupirat prvo
<lidijacro> pa da onda to opalim?
<ivoks> radi sto hoces :)
<ivoks> ja sam ti rekao da je najvjerojatnije sve uzalud
<lidijacro> ok, hvala
<ivoks> pa je li imas backup od prije?
<lidijacro> kad bus u dubravi najavi se za palacinke
<lidijacro> imam neki od proslog tjedna
<ivoks> al ne kuzim
<ivoks> stisnula si undo
<lidijacro> jesam
<ivoks> openoffice se srusio?
<lidijacro> i onda se zablokirao pa srusio
<ivoks> i kada si ponovno isla otvoriti file?
<ivoks> nije ti ponudio recovery
<ivoks> ?
<lidijacro> je...bio je uspjesan recovery, ali na zadnju verziju, jer se s undu nisam uspjela vratiti u natrag
<ivoks> i onda nisi mogla undo?
<lidijacro> nije vise davao tu opciju
<lidijacro> vidi kaj sam nasla : http://www.brighthub.com/computing/linux/articles/34156.aspx?p=2
<ivoks> ti mene neces i neces slusati
<ivoks> ti nemas obrisani file
<ivoks> vec prepisani
<ivoks> foremost ce ti naci jedan jedini dokument
<ivoks> onaj koji postoji na disku
<ivoks> ne moze on nekako magicno znati sto je bilo prije
<ivoks> al, probaj
<lidijacro> ok, sorry
<lidijacro> necu te vise maltretirati, hvala puno na trudu i pomoci
<lidijacro> duznik sam ti veliki 
<ivoks> np
<lidijacro> uzivaj i stvarno ak si u Dubravi javi se za kavicu, palacinke...
<lidijacro> pozdrav svima
<SilverSpace> drac0: si vidio ovo http://is.gd/gSjci
<drac0> SilverSpace, vidio - interesantno
<drac0> haha mark je zbunio ubuntu derivate
<drac0> sta ce sada mint koristiti, a gnome :)
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> ima mint debian edition
<ivoks> meni je to tak sve smijesno sto ljudi dizu galamu oko toga
<ivoks> kao da te netko sili da nesto moras
<ivoks> ne sivdja ti se? pa pogle koliko dobrih distribucija ima...
<drac0> je, presmjesno
<drac0> bas me zanima kako ce se to sve odvijati ...
<ivoks> ubuntu ce ili preskociti chassam ili upasti u njega
<drac0> :)
<ivoks> chasm
<SilverSpace> neka se samo radi
<ivoks> pa da
<ivoks> netko je dobro napisao
<drac0> ako i upadne, padobran je tu u stilu 007, samo je ubuntu logo na istome :D
<ivoks> 'OMG!!!! Linux is becoming interesting again'
<SilverSpace> :)
<drac0> wayland puno obecava, ako to sve proradi tek ce onda biti interesantno
<SilverSpace> ja sam uvjek za promjene
<ivoks> ma vrlo je jednostavno
<drac0> ima hrpa stiva na temu wayland na webu
<ivoks> mnogima koji danas koriste linux se nece svidjeti te promjene
<ivoks> *mnogima*
<ivoks> i to canonical zna
<ivoks> ono sto canonical ne zna i sto riskira je druga strana chasama
<ivoks> ako uspije preskociti, super za linux
<ivoks> super i za one kojima se promjene nece svidjeti
<SilverSpace> ali on ni na te ne racuna nego na one koje ce pridobiti na svoju stranu
<ivoks> ako ne uspije preskociti, a jebiga
<ivoks> back to debian :)
<ivoks> ili se baciti na turizam :D
<drac0> :D
<SilverSpace> :)
<drac0> ivoks, nece nista faliti debianu+turizam :)
<ivoks> ma hoce
<ivoks> taj debian nitko ne moze usmjeriti
<drac0> iako sumnjam, ubuntu je na right track
<ivoks> kuzis, ubuntu ima konfe u lijepim gradovima
<ivoks> a debian... u banja luci
<drac0> tako i treba, imaju cojones
<ivoks> ono... :)
<drac0> nisu stare babe :D
<drac0> ivoks, lol
<ivoks> salu na stranu
<ivoks> moras upoznati marka i pricati s njim
<ivoks> moze ti se ciniti cudan
<ivoks> al da lik ima viziju, ima
<ivoks> i nije istina da nece nikoga slusati, mozes se bez beda s njim posvadjati
<drac0> dobro kazes, bas je vizionar
<ivoks> ako si u pravu, odbacit ce svoje misljenje
<ivoks> pa sad... rijec vizionar (i pojam kao takav) su mi blesavi
<ivoks> netko tko stalno ima vizije je sanjar
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> a onaj tko ima jednu i realizira ju, to je to
<ivoks> lik je ok
<drac0> a rijec, medij :)
<ivoks> da nije, ne bi ja bio tu
<drac0> :D
<ivoks> znam koliko se trude
<drac0> ovo je najjaca izjava
<ivoks> i znam koliko ulazu u zajednicu
<ivoks> a to ljudi pojma nemaju
<ivoks> hrpu posla koje canonical sklapa, outsourcaju firmama koje se bave open source biznisom
<ivoks> i bez ustrcavanja, mene je canonical odrzao ove godine
<drac0> brinu se za 'svoje'
<ivoks> kraj svih ovih nasih neplatisa, poslovi s canonicalom su mi omogucili cak i rast
<drac0> to je lijepo znati
<ivoks> tak da ono, pusti ljude nek pricaju, radi svoje i vjeruj u svoje snove
<ivoks> ako netko moze riskirati i pokusati odvesti taj linux na desktop, to je mark i canonical
<ivoks> nemaju upravni, nadzorni, ovaj onaj odbor, nemaju dionicare
<ivoks> slobodni su probati sve sto zele
<drac0> a pogle koliko je nas koji to cijene, ovaj kanal i jos mozda toliko, u drzavi :)
<ivoks> kao u dobra stara vremena redhata i Linux VA
<ivoks> VA Linux
<drac0> ne znam za va linux
<ivoks> firmica
<ivoks> http://www.networkworld.com/news/1999/1210linux.html
<ivoks> ova firmica :)
<ivoks> record for a first-day percentage gain on Wall Street.
<ivoks> VA Linux, which started the day with an offer price of $30, saw its shares rise to a high of $320 before closing at $239.25, up a whopping 697.5 %, on a volume of 7.68 million shares.
<drac0> samo 700% :D
<ivoks> .com bum
<drac0> ivoks, ulozi :)
<ivoks> propali su :D
<drac0> a lol
<ivoks> al kuzis
<ivoks> to je to, vremena hrabrih
<drac0> nek canonical upola tako naraste, jer ako propadne ...
<ivoks> ok, nije va linux propao
<ivoks> samo se sad zovu geeknet :)
<drac0> dodje ti na isto :D
<ivoks> slashdot, sourceforge, thinkgeek, freshmeat
<ivoks> to je sve njihovo
<drac0> bas gledam
<drac0> da propali, pa bolje im neg onda
<ivoks> nece canonical propast :)
<ivoks> gledajuci samo poslove koje sam ja imao s njima
<ivoks> ide njima sasvim dobro :)
<drac0> koliko cca ekipe tamo radi, ukljucujuci i freelancere, ima taj podatak
<ivoks> mislim da ih je oko 400
<ivoks> al tesko je to reci
<drac0> pa to je nista
<ivoks> imaju urede u europiu, SAD-u, Kanadi i na Tajvanu
<drac0> wow
<drac0> znam za taiwan
<drac0> :)
<ivoks> da, tam rade hardver
<drac0> u istoj zgradi su di je i patriot :)
<ivoks> ali pssst :)
<drac0> pssst :)
<drac0> u biti tamo je i mushkin i dfi
<drac0> to je kompleks zgrada zapravo
<drac0> vis vraga, nek s mushkinom sloze suradnju na ssd-u
<drac0> trim+optimizacija :)
<ivoks> http://www.flickr.com/photos/37452853@N00/3479931232/
<SilverSpace> uh konacno zavrsio muku
<drac0> ivoks, yep :)
<drac0> tamo treba u posjetu
<ivoks> http://wikimapia.org/96986/Canonical-Ubuntu-Office
<drac0> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/11/spread-ubuntu-site-gets-new-look/
<ivoks> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/a/ae/Canonical-ltd-boston-2007-11.jpg
<drac0> SilverSpace, kakvu muku - vecera? :)
<ivoks> gle na desno, malu plavu
<ivoks> ruskinja :)
<drac0> :)
<drac0> ivoks, si bio tamo u bostonu?
<SilverSpace> drac0: ma po html uuuu cackam
<ivoks> ne
<drac0> SilverSpace, sta cackas?
<ivoks> ovo su canonical zaposlenici
<ivoks> al na UDS-u sam bio, da
<drac0> svih rasa, boje koze, religije ...
<drac0> to je lijepo vidjeti
<ivoks> ima tu ljudi koji vise ne rade za canonical
<SilverSpace> drac0: jednu www stranicu trebao nesto ubaciti pa mi se par puta raspala :)
<drac0> da pricao si, onaj deces sto je slozio upstart
<ivoks> al samo jedan je otisao u redhat :)
<ivoks> dok je iz redhata doslo... pf... hrpa :)
<drac0> :)
<ivoks> Notable past employees:
<ivoks> Lars Wirzenius, first contributor to the Linux kernel and Linus Torvalds' former office mate. (2007–2009)
<dodobas> yello
<drac0> sub
<hbogner> marine
<SilverSpace> drac0: evo lova spremna za bateriju
<drac0> SilverSpace, malo html-a i eto baterije ;)
<SilverSpace> odavno ta potonula :)
<drac0> SilverSpace, ok znaci javim frendu da moze naruciti onu mrcinsku jel
<SilverSpace> drac0: pa naravno 
<drac0> dodobas, sve ladje su ti potonule :)
<SilverSpace> kaj vec nisi
<drac0> SilverSpace, jesam al cekah potvrdu
<dodobas> drac0: ?
<SilverSpace> :)
<drac0> SilverSpace, si vratio onu staru
<SilverSpace> nisam jos
<drac0> dodobas, pa citaj :)
<SilverSpace> drugi tjedan
<drac0> SilverSpace, ok
<drac0> vrati svakako
<SilverSpace> naravno
<dodobas> 21:10 < drac0> dodobas, sve ladje su ti potonule :)
<dodobas> procitao
<drac0> SilverSpace, trebaj jos kaj prije nego posaljem :)
<drac0> *trebas
<SilverSpace> drac0: ne treba
<drac0> dodobas, primljeno na znanje :)
<drac0> SilverSpace, ok
<drac0> sent
<drac0> SilverSpace, budes se mogao dovuci kroz 10-tak dana :)
<SilverSpace> drac0: ma budem
<SilverSpace> chaky: vidim nove fotke :) dobre su
<SilverSpace> fakad se isplati zajebavati sa panoramskim fotkama predobro ispadnu
<drac0> je super su
<drac0> SilverSpace, kojim komadom alata to radis?
<hbogner> SilverSpace, di vidis chakijeve slik SilverSpace ?
<hbogner> drac0, hugin
<SilverSpace> hugin
<SilverSpace> evo ova slikana sa htc legend http://is.gd/gSsEj
<drac0> hbogner, sad ce civija reci da mu chaky salje fotke :D
<drac0> sa sipana jel :)
<drac0> SilverSpace, dobra je fotka
<SilverSpace> hbogner: http://www.flickr.com/photos/ncakelic/5158541518/
<SilverSpace> tri fotke i spojene sa hugin
<hbogner> super je ova chakijva kad se more i nego spajaju u daljini
<drac0> izvrsna
<drac0> cime je to fotkao, onaj canon?
<SilverSpace> pise ti
<drac0> chaky je valjda opet kod gosta na linuxu :)
<drac0> a nisam vidio
<ivoks> http://www.flickr.com/photos/ncakelic/5127733395/in/photostream/
<ivoks> http://www.flickr.com/photos/ncakelic/5127732921/in/photostream/
<ivoks> u kakvoj to ludari on radi? :)
<drac0> ova je prejaka, http://www.flickr.com/photos/ncakelic/5157445547/in/photostream/lightbox/
<ivoks> leca
<ivoks> fish eye
<ivoks> ne volim umjetne slike :/
<SilverSpace> drac0: http://www.flickr.com/photos/ncakelic/page11/
<drac0> ima odlicnih
<drac0> chaky, prodaj to ms-u :)
<SilverSpace> drac0: http://www.flickr.com/photos/ncakelic/4816165772/
<drac0> to je objektiv a-must-have :)
<drac0> za fotic, bolje neka uzme fuji il nikon
<drac0> al sve u svemu, jako dobro
<SilverSpace> drac0: ova je odlicna http://www.flickr.com/photos/ncakelic/4671337267/in/photostream/
<drac0> ima dobrih
<ivoks> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<ivoks> fak
<ivoks> zadnja
<ivoks> rizla
<ivoks> pa onda cu kubanku namotat
<drac0> :)
<ivoks> ovako dobro nisam nikad smotao
<SilverSpace> ivoks: od kad ti pusis
<ivoks> zakaj me to svi pitaju
<ivoks> ja nisam pusac ovisnik
<ivoks> pa me mozda nisi vidio s cigaretom
<ivoks> ja popusim 2-3 na dan
<ivoks> gustam u smotanom duhanu
<dodobas> gusta i narkoman kad se upuca u zilu...
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> svi gustamo
<ivoks> tko ne riskira, ne gusta
<drac0> :)
<SilverSpace> lol, Drogba zbog malarije nije bio u sastavu za susret s Liverpoolom
<SilverSpace> koja budaletina se hebe po africi
<drac0> i to bez cjepiva, znaci jos veca budaletina
<SilverSpace> svakom njegov gusht
<SilverSpace> jos sprzit jedan dvd pa spat
<SilverSpace> banshee se bilda svakodnevno
<drac0> kakvo bildanje
<drac0> pa imam ppa pa nista vec par dana?
<SilverSpace> drac0: kaj ti imas
<SilverSpace> meni danas drugi puta
<drac0> ppa, a kaj ti imas :)
<SilverSpace>  #Banshee daily builds
<drac0> a to, ma kita
<drac0> sta ce mi kvragu daily builds
<SilverSpace> a sto ce ti uopce ubuntu
<drac0> pa sigurno ne da cicam daily builds :)
<SilverSpace> fino me sad legend obavjesti da je na 50% baterije
<drac0> SilverSpace, al ako patis za daily build, predji na fedoru il rpm haha
<drac0> ovo moje djubre i dalje ne radi na desku, samo lap
<drac0> sve iste postavke, sve isto
<drac0> smetje
<SilverSpace> meni sad na oba
<SilverSpace> mad mi danas nije radio na dektopu ali sam skuzio da je promjenio ip
<SilverSpace> pa zato neje
<drac0> jesi mu fiksirao il je na dhcp
<hbogner> drac0, il nek proba gentoo ak jos postoji
<drac0> hbogner, ;)
<drac0> a slack
<hbogner> ma slack je jos ok
<SilverSpace> skype danas na androidu novi
<hbogner> gledao sam dodobas akako je morao svaki paket bildati, slack je imao gotove pakete :D
<SilverSpace> drac0: fiksirao
<drac0> hbogner, sjecam se da je nesto davno pizdio na tu temu :)
<drac0> SilverSpace, probao i to, nije do toga
<MmikeRMRM> nj
<SilverSpace> MmikeRMRM: jutro
<hbogner> koliko se sjecam gentoo si skinuo source i buildao sve bas za svoj stroj
<SilverSpace> mazohizam
<hbogner> :D
<drac0> :)
<SilverSpace> ja ga dva puta slozio i odustao
<SilverSpace> kad ti se skrsi ajde jovo nanovo
<drac0> lol
<SilverSpace> bolesno
<SilverSpace> ubuntu je za pola sata tu
<drac0> ja znam liqa koji je to radio na thinkpadu bez tipkovnice :D
<hbogner> bez tipkovnice???
<drac0> majstor je pocupao sve tipke
<drac0> pikao je na 'skaricama' koje ostaju ispod
<drac0> kompletan raspored zna
<drac0> to se zove fuckin paranoja :D
<SilverSpace> jaoo
<drac0> e to je sado-mazo :D
<SilverSpace> jel u ludari zavrsio
<MmikeRMRM> SilverSpace, moergen
<drac0> u biti budZ0r ga zna jos bolje, ja samo iz vidjenja par puta
<MmikeRMRM> samo da znate, mirror 'server' cita 230 MB/sec sa raid polja :)
<SilverSpace> MmikeRMRM: to sad radi
<drac0> MmikeRMRM, raid10
<SilverSpace> drac0: http://damonlynch.net/rapid/
<hbogner> MmikeRMRM, nego jel se sad server "vidi" kad izabeirem server za update
<MmikeRMRM> SilverSpace, jest, testiramo to zadnjih 30ak sati jer su neki cudni bedovi se pojavili
<hbogner> drac0, mislim da je 5
<MmikeRMRM> drac0, jok, raid5 na 4 diska
<MmikeRMRM> hbogner, trenutno ne
<drac0> SilverSpace, ides dobar
<SilverSpace> ubiti ovo bi vise zanomalo hbogner  http://damonlynch.net/rapid/
<hbogner> SilverSpace, a cem to sluzi?
<SilverSpace> hbogner: http://damonlynch.net/rapid/features.html#download
<hbogner> SilverSpace, ja se vec ispraksirao i sve to manualno radim :D
<hbogner> i download i rename i struktura direktorija, jedino backup jos moram slozit, a za to mi treba jedan veci extra disk
<MmikeRMRM> meni je LightZone vrlodobar
<SilverSpace> hbogner: kad si svestran
<hbogner> SilverSpace, na greskama se uci :D
<MmikeRMRM> hbogner, jesi probao lightzone?
<SilverSpace> lightzone nije free
<hbogner> MmikeRMRM, isprobao jesam, ali nisam previse s njim radio
<MmikeRMRM> SilverSpace, je, 30 dana. I onda opet instaliras, pa je opet free 30 dana :)
<hbogner> osim ako nisi snalazljiv :D
<SilverSpace> aa lol muke jezeve
<SilverSpace> Rapid Photo Downloader nelos programcic
<drac0> lol, svakih 30 dana zajebancije haha
<drac0> sick
<hbogner> kaj?
<drac0> ekipa, ajte noc
<SilverSpace> pozdrav
<SilverSpace> odoh i ja
<hbogner> uj, vec ej toliko sati, nisam ni skuzio
<hbogner> noc
<lidijacro> dpbro vecer momci
<lidijacro> samo da se pohvalim, dobila sa document cijeli cijelcati natrag
<lidijacro> aplikacije Foremost je zakon, izvukla sam stvarno predzadnju verziju dokumenta :))))
#ubuntu-hr 2010-11-10
<sale> CARNet besplatno produzuje .com.hr domene koje jucer i danas su bile nedostupne... hm, dakle sve :-)
<drac0> dobar dan
<drac0> zivili
<chaky> drac0: ja sam rootao :))))))))))))))
<chaky> evo upravo sada
<drac0> chaky, ma nemoj to
<drac0> :)
<chaky> dobio sam ikonicu superuser permissions
<drac0> i da cujem?
<chaky> pa evo, jos uvijek mi se ruke tresu...
<drac0> to s unrevoked
<chaky> da
<drac0> lol
<drac0> cek updates ti ostaje isti
<chaky> nisam niti disao dok je unrevoked radio
<drac0> hebate sta mislis da ga je pretvorio u ciglu :D
<chaky> ne govori mi nista
<SilverSpace> freak
<drac0> a koliko sam citao, jos niti jedan unrevoked nije zakazao
<drac0> chaky, sta planiras staviti gore, leedroid il ces ostaviti default
<chaky> drac0: proces ti traje 2-3 minuta, sve samo odradi, nista ne trebas dirati. Nekoliko puta ce restartati device, u recovery mode.
<drac0> da, vidio sam video ...
<drac0> us-citizen jednostavno
<drac0> SilverSpace, vidis sad bi i ti mogao i fino gore opalis froyo :P
<chaky> drac0: mislio sam cisti android, ali vidjet cu jos na xda-developers forumu. Citam da se to sve radi preko rom managera
<drac0> chaky, da tipa ako stavis leedroid, svaki default update se takodjer uvrsti i u leedroid, samo dodatno optimiziran
<drac0> tako je za sve rom-ove valjda
<drac0> skoro sam napisao 'rome' :D
<chaky> aha, budem pogledao ovaj leedroid.
<drac0> chaky, da review kaze da je leedroid najbolje slozen
<SilverSpace> drac0: si ti lud
<SilverSpace> unrevoked jel to radi i na legend
<drac0> SilverSpace, hebate ubi ovo vrijeme
<SilverSpace> uzas je vrijeme
<chaky> odlicno, nego mislio sam gore staviti onaj Cyanogen
<obruT> vrijeme je super ! zbog gihta ne mogu van pa mi je ovako lakse :)
<drac0> ma svi su ok, samo treba izabrati
<chaky> SilverSpace: vidi na unrevoked.com. Ali Legend ce uskoro dobiti Froyo 2.2
<drac0> da kako kaze htc, za bozic
<drac0> i onda je phaseout
<drac0> ovi jaci, tipa desire i evo, oni ce dobiti jos jedan update poslije, valjda se misli na 2.3
<SilverSpace> obruT: kaj te bas copilo tak
<drac0> onda su i oni phaseout, jer dolaze novi modeli za 2011.
<obruT> SilverSpace: potrajace sigurno ovaj tjedan, a nije mi do zajebancije
<SilverSpace> drac0: pricekat cu ja :) tak i tak zivot mi prode u cekanju i updejtanju 
<drac0> lol
<drac0> pasmatr stalno nesto cekamo :D
<chaky> drac0: nego...da cujem. Hoces li rootati? :)
<SilverSpace> drac0: koliko vidim nema legenda na spisku
<drac0> chaky, desire je ispred mene, ruke mi drhte i znojim se, daklem hocu :)
<chaky> hahaaah
<SilverSpace> :))
<chaky> ukljuci usb debugging
<drac0> ko mu hebe matr, ko je koga kupio, ja njega il on mene :D
<SilverSpace> radim u rudniku moj zivot nije lak ...
<chaky> koristi sudo za pokrenuti reflash
<drac0> chaky, sve znam, howto je na alt-tab :)
<chaky> ahaaaaa
<chaky> ja nisam imao howto, samo sam stisnuo OK u unrevoked
<SilverSpace> vec se dimi na kanalu uveliko od adrenalina
<drac0> chaky, :D
<chaky> jebote, jos mi se ruke tresu
<obruT> decki, vidim ja, niste navratili na jutarnju ljutu...
<SilverSpace> :)
<drac0> chaky, koja je razlika izmedju ovih sense i sense hd rom-ova?
<drac0> aha ovi hd su kao ovi novi updateani sa desire hd ...
<chaky> sense hd je za npr. Desire HD mislim
<drac0> mamicu im, za opalit rom trazi wipe factory reset
<sale> c-c-c, bunch of sissies :-P
<sale> koja drama oko rootanja :-)
<sale> cak i ako brickas mob, odes kod providera i kazes "jutros mi se nije htio upaliti, ocu novi"
<SilverSpace> :)
<chaky> drac0: ne mora se raditi wipe, to je samo ako ima problema.
<drac0> sale, ti mislis da se meni da vucarati kod providera :P
<drac0> sale, i btw ako da ne poprave, sta da mi daju novi s slcd ekranom, no tnx!
<drac0> amoled je amoled
<SilverSpace> sale: jel ti vidis ovo dvoje adrenalinceka
<sale> SilverSpace: vidim, da :-)
<drac0> sale, sta imas ti, legenda, si rootao na froyo
<sale> drac0: hero, eclair, ali mislim da ce ici uskoro gore froyo
<sale> cyanogenmod
<drac0> sale, sto bas taj? :)
<sale> brz development, stabilnost etc.
<drac0> vecina ih se brzo nadogradjuje ...
<SilverSpace> hajde da malo dodatno podgrijemo http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aWO-E5EcmDg
<drac0> braco moja mila
<drac0> SilverSpace, nisi bolje mogao nalozit :)
<SilverSpace> drac0: ak hoces bolje trazi si sam :)
<drac0> krivo si me shvatio
<SilverSpace> nisam nisam
<SilverSpace> kurim malo
<SilverSpace> :)
<drac0> :)
<SilverSpace> drac0: prosle su tri minute
<SilverSpace> ??
<drac0> :)
<drac0> nisam jos, radim nesto sa strane
<drac0> al ide danas svakako
<drac0> SilverSpace, a ti?
<SilverSpace> necu ja
<SilverSpace> nema za legend
<drac0> bilo je, mozda su maknuli
<drac0> http://www.htcphones.net/skype-for-android-version-1-0-1/
<drac0> chaky, novi sgu je vani ;)
<SilverSpace> zavrsio rucak
<drac0> baci fotku da vidimo sta si objedovao :)
<SilverSpace> dvopek 
<SilverSpace> :)
<drac0> dvopek?
<SilverSpace> lol http://is.gd/gTNze
<SilverSpace> opet nesto ameri kemijaju
<SilverSpace> drac0: hebiga giht je zajeban 
<drac0> ma nek se dole malo na istoku pobiju, ionako ih je previse
<drac0> rusi-kinezi-izraelci-iranci deri mile :)
<SilverSpace> indijci
<obruT> to su vanzemaljci
<SilverSpace> marsovci
<chaky> drac0: znam, meni se sgu automatski skida. Tako da ne moram gledati svako malo kada ce se neka serija pojaviti na eztv.it. Ja lagano pripremam Desire za novi ROM. Instalirao sam aplikaciju Titanium Backup, i za 30kn kupio licencu za Pro verziju. Tip mi je upravo poslao licencu.
<drac0> chaky, kako to slozis da ti se automatski skida?
<drac0> chaky, da cuo sam da je titanium backup odlican
<chaky> drac0: flexget skripta se pokrece kroz crontab, i ona komunicira s transmission-daemon
<chaky> :-) http://videolectures.net/dc08_gustin_imd/
<drac0> SilverSpace, evo ti pa buildaj :) http://bitURL.net/aseb
<SilverSpace> ?
<SilverSpace> drac0: cekaj jos malo :)
<SilverSpace> Only $50 http://is.gd/gU7oC
<ivoks> 'Na putu smo da stignemo na put izlaska iz krize'
<ivoks> strasno
<obruT> dobro da u recenicu jos nije ukljucena rijec plan
<obruT> ivoks: jel vrtis 32bitni ili 64bitni utuntu ?
<ivoks> oba
<obruT> na desktopu/workstationu ?
<ivoks> 64
<obruT> pretpostavljam da sve radi ok, flash i to ? :)
<obruT> jer nesto se prije pricalo da ima problema s flashom pa ono... nisam bas u tijeku
<ivoks> pa sve je ok
<chaky> ivoks: koji si ti ono custom rom stavio na Desire?
<ivoks> leedroid
<chaky> ok
<MmikeMRMA> Fljiii, fljiiii
<MmikeMRMA> obruT, to u 8.10 nije radilo :)
<ivoks> tak sam strgan
<ivoks> psihicki i fizicki
<ivoks> treba mi bar 2 dana totalnog odmora
<MmikeMRMA> Jambralo! :)
<MmikeMRMA> Jesl' bacio oko na mail?
 * MmikeMRMA ide u potragu za netbookom 
<MmikeMRMA> Idem prvo u notebook centar u Shoping Centru precko
<MmikeMRMA> Imal' netko neku drugu sugestiju?
<MmikeMRMA> Btw, jel' zna netko za nekvi softver koji bi napravio bootabilni USB stick, al' da imam na njemu 3-4 isoa, pa da mogu birati koji bi?
<ivoks> jesam
<ivoks> nisam se stigao pozabaviti tim pitanjem
<MmikeMRMA> ivoks, nije da je neka hica :)
<ivoks> kad skuzis da nije iso butabilan, vec stick, skuzit ces da to bas i ne mozes izvesti :)
<drac0> MmikeMRMA, sta si odlucio onda?
<ivoks> stick moze imati samo jedan boot sektor
<MmikeMRMA> ivoks, hm?
<MmikeMRMA> pa da, al 'kaj nebi mogo
<MmikeMRMA> neznam
<MmikeMRMA> nekaj izkombinirat? :) :)
<ivoks> jedino sto mozes iskombinirati jest da imas tri particije
<MmikeMRMA> drac0, nemam blage veze! Idem zato sad po ducanima gledat i probavat bootat ubuntu i vidjet kaj cu 
<MmikeMRMA> drac0, dal' su atom procesori 64bitni?
<ivoks> i sve tri da su butabilne
<drac0> MmikeMRMA, jesu
<ivoks> i onda jos naci plocu s biosom koja ce to isto razumjeti
<ivoks> mozda ploce s EFI-em, umjesto BIOS-a, bi to cak i mogle
<ivoks> gotovo sam siguran da bi mogle
<drac0> MmikeMRMA, probaj ovo ;) http://www.mytechguide.org/2010/03/17/how-to-boot-multiple-iso-from-usb-using-multiboot-usb-menu/
<MmikeMRMA> Download and run the MultiBootISOs.exe setup.
<MmikeMRMA> Em ih u .exe :)
<ivoks> a vidis, i to je moguce
<ivoks> neki layer koji ce citati iso, umjesto diska
<ivoks> MmikeMRMA: pa syslinux imas
<drac0> MmikeMRMA, odi do mikronisa, links, technomax ...
<MmikeMRMA> drac0, gdje je mikronis? Kaj brijes da je ovaj notebookshop u shopingcentru precko jadan?
<drac0> SilverSpace, novi chromium ;)
<MmikeMRMA> ivoks, a imam, al' uvijek sprtljam nesto s time...
<drac0> MmikeMRMA, blizu linksa, blizu mede ;)
<budz0r> MmikeMRMA: odi u precko, oni su skroz ok
<MmikeMRMA> e,o, bas odlazim
<MmikeMRMA> vidiom se ljudi
<drac0> MmikeMRMA, good hunting ;)
<budz0r> MmikeMRMA: sretno!
<SilverSpace> vece
<ptlo> MmikeMRMA, recider
<SilverSpace> http://www.ustream.tv/channel/at-home-with-jono-bacon
<hbogner> pozdrav
<SilverSpace> oj hbogner 
<hbogner> oj SilverSpace 
<MmikeMRMA> nji
<MmikeMRMA> budz0r, imaju ravno nitjedan netbook :)
<budz0r> MmikeMRMA: e jebga
<MmikeMRMA> sutra idem u links i u mikronis
<SilverSpace> MmikeMRMA: nisi nista nasao
<SilverSpace> zakon je ovaj Jono Bacon
<MmikeMRMA> SilverSpace, nista :(
<MmikeMRMA> SilverSpace, mislim da cu uzet ovo kaj ti imas... iako, lik mi nekog asusa preporucivao danas u prosatu... veli da mu 5-6 sati traje baterija (7 kakti po speckama)
<SilverSpace> mikronis ima najveci izbor
<SilverSpace> MmikeMRMA: kaj bi 11" ili 13"
<MmikeMRMA> SilverSpace, 13, brijem
<MmikeMRMA> 11 mi je ipak malo pre sitno 
<MmikeMRMA> ak vec biram 11 onda bi radije 10 da mi lakse stane u torbu, al' to mi je, onak, neznam kaj bi s tim :)
<SilverSpace> da malo je
<SilverSpace> meni je 13" ok
<SilverSpace> zakon je ovaj http://www.ustream.tv/channel/at-home-with-jono-bacon
<MmikeMRMA> SilverSpace,  di si ti ono uboo svoj lap?
<SilverSpace> MmikeMRMA: preko veze direkt od dobavljaca
<MmikeMRMA> http://www.scribd.com/doc/41892274/Pisano-Kosor-Otvoreni-Kod
<hbogner> bas me zanima oce bit kakvog odgovora ::D
<MmikeMRMA> I mene, iskreno! :)
<SilverSpace> saborska zastupnica lugaric
<MmikeMRMA> da ):)
<hbogner> uuu, novi stargate
<MmikeMRMA> ma da?
<MmikeMRMA> di?
<hbogner> MmikeMRMA, http://eztv.it/shows/326/stargate-universe/
<hbogner> prije 18h 39m 
<MmikeMRMA> idem metnit torrent :)
<hbogner> :D
<hbogner> ja upravo pogledao :D
<hbogner> najs
<MmikeMRMA> nema na torentima jos
<MmikeMRMA> i, jel' valja?
<MmikeMRMA> prosla je bila jos najbolja od cijele sezone
<MmikeMRMA> iako je mljitava
<hbogner> ma kako nema, ja tamo skinuo torrent i pogledao
<hbogner> jesi ti uopce pogledao link koji sam ti dao?
<hbogner> pogledaj pod Downloads
<hbogner> pokraj sveke spizode ima hrpu linkova
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> laku noc
<hbogner> ode i ja
<hbogner> laku noc
#ubuntu-hr 2010-11-11
<ivoks> heh
<ivoks> dobio sam majicu s UDS-a
<ivoks> postom :)
<sale> meni je danas isto stigla majica, nije s UDS-a... http://www.bustedtees.com/initech :-)
<ivoks> danas ljudi actually placaju da nose reklame :)
<sale> afaik, Initech ne postoji. Uzeo sam fore radi :-)
<ivoks> http://www.initechinfo.com/
<ivoks> :D
<SilverSpace> lol http://www.bustedtees.com/brb
<sale> ivoks: hahaha :-)
<ivoks> expert izrade parfema
<ivoks> :D
<ivoks> pa dobro, mogao si i gore proci :D
<sale> :-)
<sale> bas me zanima imaju li pravu na taj logo
<sale> mislim da su film i izmisljeni Initech izasli prije ovih
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> bad luck :D
<ivoks> http://www.bustedtees.com/vivalaevolucion
<ivoks> za ovu bi te netko mogao i natamburati :)
<sale> ivoks: lol, ma kakav bad luck, zakon majica :-)
<ivoks> http://www.bustedtees.com/blowme
<SilverSpace> http://www.bustedtees.com/bigmistake
<sale> imaju dobre majice, kao i ovi na http://deezteez.com/
<sale> http://deezteez.com/funny-t-shirts/47/jewbacca-t-shirt.html
<sale> http://deezteez.com/funny-t-shirts/44/jesus-saves-after-each-level-t-shirt.html :-)
<sale> :-D http://www.bustedtees.com/santa
<ivoks> http://deezteez.com/funny-t-shirts/485/jesus-loves-you-t-shirt.html
<ivoks> http://www.bustedtees.com/LMAO
<SilverSpace> koji majstori http://is.gd/gVQ7l
<ivoks> to je Homer rusio
<ivoks> pa kaj su radili
<ivoks> nevjerojatno
<ivoks> http://www.bustedtees.com/savedarfur
<ivoks> hahahaha
<SilverSpace> Hamilton: Briga me za njihov troboj, ne puštam nikog!
<ivoks> kak si taj lik misli da je faca
<ivoks> 'Tata, hoces me gledati iz boxa sutra, ha?' 'A ti mama?!'
<sale> :-)
<ivoks> 'Povedi bacu i seku i susjedu'
<ivoks> is
<ivoks> u zadnje vrijeme ozbiljno gutam slova dok pisem
<ivoks> ovo je trebalo biit
<ivoks> Povedite bracu i seku i susjedu
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> ja sam poceo slova mjesat
<SilverSpace> tj napisme prije slovo 
<ivoks> prebrzo tipkamo
<ivoks> danas sam sjedio za windows strojem sat i pol
<ivoks> operacija: nadograditi office 2007 na office 2010
<ivoks> sat i pol blejis u 'Instaling'
<ivoks> jos budala, mislio da cu moci sa strane surfati
<ivoks> ma to sve stoji
<SilverSpace> :) 
<SilverSpace> i ja neki dan isto ludio sa zabom
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=rKhW-cvpkks
<SilverSpace> ovak otprilike moj stol izgleda pun zica
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ssxB0a3Js7I
<sale> Marussia Motors kupili udio u Virgin Racingu, od iduce godine ce se zvati Marussia Virgin Racing
<sale> pazi koje aute rade Rusi http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marussia :-)
<SilverSpace> ima se para
<Mmike> .n
<Mmike> Kak' u irssiju pogledam tko je sve na kanalu?
<Mmike> Eh hoh :)
<obruT>  /names #ubuntu-hr
<Mmike> :* :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: /n
<SilverSpace> moze i skraceno
<SilverSpace> :)
<obruT> vis, to nisam znao :)
<obruT> al uvijek se mogu slozit aliasi i custom komande
<obruT> malo sam se igrao s perl apijem za irsii, moze se svasta
<Mmike> ma ja tak rijetko ircam iz terminala
<Mmike> sve sam zaboravio ;)
<Mmike> eh, a skripte za ircII pisao svojevremeno :)
<Mmike> tcl naucio zbog eggdropa :)_
<obruT> eh da, tcl je bio in za te stvari :)
<Mmike> stenkec! :)
<ivoks> ili samo /names
<ivoks> a ima i /who
<ptlo> mmike e
<ptlo> nesto si trebao? :)
<Mmike> ptlo da
<Mmike> jebemti
<Mmike> uvijek ode :0
<Mmike> Bok, Lidach!
<obruT> lidijacro: jesi ti ona s hr.comp.os.linux ?
<lidijacro> obrut: iskreno nemam pojma o cemu pricas, pa mislim da nisam
<lidijacro> Mmike: bokich!
<obruT> onda nisi :)
<Mmike> lidija: kaksi kaj?
<lidijacro> Mmike: super, sretno i veselo :D
<Mmike> pa to je bas lijepo :)
<SilverSpace> lidijacro: ak si sretno i veselo onda si nesto spasila od dokumenta :)
<Mmike> kak je taj mysql zdrkan, ljudi moji :)
<obruT> ma nije :)
<Mmike> kuzis
<Mmike> instaliram mysql paket
<Mmike> ugasim mysql
<Mmike> muvnem /ver/lib/mysql u /mirror/tmp/mysql
<Mmike> provjerim permisne i sve
<Mmike> kazem: service start mysql
<Mmike> i nista
<Mmike> stoji
<Mmike> log - nista
<Mmike> sve - nista :)
<Mmike> ptlo: htio sam pitati za petrin laptop koji je :)
<ptlo> mmike pa mogao si to pitati, znam to napamet :) Asus EEEPC 1201NL
<ptlo> crveni
<Mmike> Ok, thnx :)
<Mmike> 12", rkight?
<ptlo> da
<Mmike> ubuntu maverick radi outoufthebox?
<ptlo> ionac
<obruT> Mmike: mozda mysql trazi di su mu fajlovi pa se zagubio :)
<ptlo> da, radi odlicno
<lidijacro> silver: joj pa ti ne znas. Spasila sam sve, sve sam nasla
<ptlo> unity ne radi outofthebox nego moras instalirati restricted drivere
<lidijacro> jos sam to vecer tu napisala
<ptlo> ali unity mi se ionako nije svidio
<ptlo> a restricted drivere ionako zelis instalirati
<Mmike> oburt: da, zaboravio sam reci da sam promijenio /etc/mysql/my.cnf :)
<Mmike> ptlo: kaj je unity?
<ptlo> omagad
<lidijacro> silver: programcic Foremost je zakon !!!!
<ptlo> mis zbog kojeg su se brda tresla nedavno
<ptlo> alternativno graficko sucelje za ubuntu
<ptlo> koje ce biti default i za desktop u slijedecoj verziji
<ptlo> a sad je default za netbookove
<ptlo> i zasad ne valja :)
<Mmike> a
<Mmike> za
<Mmike> znam
<Mmike> govno :)
<obruT> sta je taj foremost ?
<Mmike> nesto k'o photorec
 * ivoks -> emotioanl momment
<Mmike> ivoks: nasao ogledalo? :)
<lidijacro> obrut: aplikacija koja mi je pomogla da nadjem dokument koji sam prepisala, nepaznjom i brzopletoscu
<ivoks> hahaha
<SilverSpace> lidijacro: odlicno
<ivoks> ne, dobio sam potpisani 'note'
<lidijacro> ivoks: isla sam ono vecer na sve ili nista sa Foremostom i nakon 2 sata rada programa i onda mog kopanja po pronadjenim dokumentima od skoro 1 sat, nasla sam GA!!!
<ivoks> od svih iz server communitya koji su bili na UDS-u
<ivoks> lidijacro: eto, super
<lidijacro> ivoks, sve mi je dokumente koje je nasao stavio na USB, pa nije bilo frke
<SilverSpace> ivoks: ti si faca :)
<lidijacro> ko plavusa, pratila sam ovaj link http://www.brighthub.com/computing/linux/articles/34156.aspx?p=2 i sve je uspjelo
<lidijacro> ivoks: nis nisam skuzila kaj si rekao, ali i ja sam sretna radi tebe :)
<ivoks> nisi valjda radila i ovaj mkfs? :)
<Mmike> Unless you modify the AppArmor profile for MySQL, you'll never be able to restart MySQL with the new datadir location.
<Mmike> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> ne trebas ga modificirati
<lidijacro> ivoks: ja sam streberski pratila sve te upute
<ivoks> procitaj /etc/apparmor.d/local/README
<lidijacro> jel sam nekaj drugo zabrljala?
<ivoks> lidijacro: mkfs ti je u biit obrisao filesystem
<ivoks> Mmike: ^^
<Mmike> ivoks: nema tog filea :)
<ivoks> pa koja je to verzija?
<lidijacro> ivoks: ups, i kaj sad
<Mmike> ivoks: al' pise google da moam /etc/apparmor.d/usr.bin.mysql dirati
<ivoks> lidijacro: pa jel ti radi stroj?
<Mmike> ivoks: 10.04.1 (kmet)
<lidijacro> pa radi
<lidijacro> pisem s njega
<ivoks> Mmike: ako nemas /etc/apparmor.d/README, onda da
<lidijacro> i na njemu sad sve delam
<ivoks> onda valjda nisi napravili mkfs
<Mmike> ma samo nesto hocu testirati
<Mmike> a na / nema mjesta, a na mirror ima :)
<ivoks> ?
<ivoks> nisi valjda dignuo mysql na kmetu?
<lidijacro> ivoks: nis ne kuzim, al nema veze...meni radi, nasla kaj mi treba i ja happy
<Mmike> da, kajjebed? Mislim, rekao si da ces reinstalirato stroj, ne? (btw, mysql trenutno ne radi)
<ivoks> osim toga, /etc/apparmor.d/local postoji na 10.04
<Mmike> test samo, maknut cu ga do navecer
<ivoks> samo nema README-a :)
<Mmike> root@kmet:/etc/apparmor.d# file /etc/apparmor.d/local
<Mmike> /etc/apparmor.d/local: ERROR: cannot open `/etc/apparmor.d/local' (No such file or directory)
<Mmike> root@kmet:/etc/apparmor.d# 
<Mmike> ma nebitno
<Mmike> bitno samo da se ta polu-baza hoce dic
<SilverSpace> Mmike: od kad ti koristis kmet :)
<SilverSpace> kopiras me
<SilverSpace> _D
<SilverSpace> :D*
<Mmike> ne radi
<Mmike> pa srcanu mu tetku!
<Mmike> aha, znam
<Mmike> :)
<ivoks> radi to u local/
<ivoks> inace
<Mmike> koje?
<Mmike> tj, ne kuzium
<ivoks> promjene za apparmor
<ivoks> sve promjene u local/ overridaju ono sto se isporuci s paketom
<Mmike> neznam, ne radi ovo govno
<Mmike> nece se pokrenuti
<Mmike> budem  kasnije to pogledao opet, moram ic sad
<ivoks> pa pogledaj log :)
<Mmike> :) pa, ne pise nista u logu :)
<Mmike> os sam
<Mmike> vidimo se
<ivoks> je, slobodnog vremena ko u prici
<SilverSpace> op drugaciji izgled i tu i tam poneka Hrvatska rijec https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyReleaseSchedule
<chaky> dracoooooooooooooooo
<chaky> gdje je on?
<SilverSpace> chaky: oplakuje desire
<SilverSpace> :)
<chaky> e? Zar je sto zajebo?
<SilverSpace> ne znam zezam se :)
<chaky> ja sam na moj Desire stavio CyanogenMod 6.0.2
<SilverSpace> chaky: jel radi kod tebe
<chaky> evo kao sto pise gore
<chaky> sve radi
<SilverSpace> :)
<chaky> nedostaje mi samo ovaj clock/weather widget od HTC Sanse sucelja, ali eto...
<chaky> pardon, htc sense
<SilverSpace> pa ima toga
<CrazyLemon> skini si beautiful widgets :)
<SilverSpace> doduse nisu tako fukcinalni
<chaky> ima, Beautiful Widgets
<chaky> CrazyLemon: da, ali ne mogu ga kupiti
<CrazyLemon> zar nema neka free verzija?
<SilverSpace> chaky: pa sad mozes
<chaky> CrazyLemon: mislim da ne
<SilverSpace> kad si rootao
<chaky> SilverSpace: nema to veze s rootom, vec s drzavom
<SilverSpace> da znam
<SilverSpace> ali ima fora
<chaky> ima neki hack, da se spoofa
<CrazyLemon> kao sto je market enabler :)
<SilverSpace> to mi sale objasnjavao
<chaky> e to nesto, ali nisam jos probao
<chaky> Titanium Backup i MyBackup Pro sam kupio, ali preko njihove stranice
<chaky> neces ti, 4,99$
<chaky> idem bas vidjeti taj market enabler
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> ovaj dropbox je zakon
<SilverSpace> nenadjebivo
<ivoks> titanium backup si kupio?
<ivoks> pa dodje free s leedroidom :)
<ivoks> meni fali sense dialer
<ivoks> ovaj androidov je losiji
<SilverSpace> ivoks: ja koristim ovaj http://www.appbrain.com/app/dialer-one/kz.mek.DialerOne
<chaky> ivoks: postoji free i Pro verzija
<ivoks> ne izgleda lose
<chaky> hehe, kupio sam beautiful widgets, sada opet imam sat/vrijeme na home screenu :)
<ivoks> a koja tipka se stisne da nazove? :)
<ivoks> chaky: neces se ni okrenuti, a potrositi ces 1000kn na telefon
<chaky> ivoks: :)))))))))))))))
<SilverSpace> kaj koja se tipka stisne
<chaky> istina, medjutim ovo su sve aplikacije od $1 do $5
<ivoks> pa vidim samo brojeve
<ivoks> 5$ je 25-30kn
<chaky> znam
<SilverSpace> ivoks: stara slika je ovdje
<chaky> da pusim, toliko bi me dosle cigarete
<ivoks> ne bi
<chaky> a skoro
<ivoks> da pusis duhan, mjesecno bi te kostalo 40kn
<ivoks> a cigarete, pa da, 900kn :)
<SilverSpace> ustvari vidi se i na ovoj slici slusalica 
<ivoks> SilverSpace: ova mala tipkica iznad '1'?
<SilverSpace> da
<SilverSpace> kod mene je drugacija thema
<ivoks> pa to se ne moze niti stisnuti koliko je malo
<ivoks> los UI
<SilverSpace> moze se puno kofiguruirati
<ivoks> ovo je dobro
<ivoks> http://www.appbrain.com/app/tap-dialer/com.rocketmind.tapdialer
<ivoks> u voznji
<ivoks> samo tri put tapnes, to je to
<ivoks> u biti, ovo je prejebeno :)
<SilverSpace> meni Dialer One najbolji
<ivoks> pa nije ovo ista stvar :)
<ivoks> http://www.adafruit.com/blog/2010/11/10/we-have-a-winner-open-kinect-drivers-released-winner-will-use-3k-for-more-hacking-plus-an-additional-2k-goes-to-the-eff/
<ivoks> gle captchu :D
<MmikeRMRM> laptop - pimpek
<SilverSpace> MmikeRMRM: kaj nist nisi kupio
<MmikeRMRM> SilverSpace, jok
<MmikeRMRM> SilverSpace, nema nist u cjenovnom rangu koji imam
<MmikeRMRM> x200 sam vidio
<MmikeRMRM> kak je presuper
<MmikeRMRM> kak je predobar
<MmikeRMRM> kak je micica
<MmikeRMRM> ima i toshiba neka skroz guba
<MmikeRMRM> za 8k kuna
<MmikeRMRM> i neki dell
<MmikeRMRM> tak da sam reko liku kupi kaj kupis, kaj sad
<MmikeRMRM> sad cu dobit nekih prelos HP :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> hebi ga
<MmikeRMRM> a da
<MmikeRMRM> mislim, kaj sad :)
<dodobas> alo ubuntiše...
<MmikeDOMA> ubio me dan danasnji :(
<MmikeDOMA> Ides!
<MmikeDOMA> Cura mi ima ubuntu koji vise nije podrzan :)
<MmikeDOMA> A tak fino radi
<dodobas> pa jel problem ako nije podrzan :)
<dodobas> zamrzni stvar :)
<MmikeDOMA> dodobas, pa nema updateova :)
<MmikeDOMA> SilverSpace, kaj brijes na ovo: http://www.kodeks.hr/Dell/vostro-v13,PID-3,P-2276,G-375.aspx
<dodobas> MmikeDOMA: i? :)
<dodobas> kao da ce nesto prestati raditi?
<ivoks> MmikeDOMA: prodaju ga sa OS-om koji nije vise podrzan :)
<MmikeDOMA> dodobas, ma e :) stoji :)
<MmikeDOMA> ivoks, trebalo bi pare nazad traziti :)
<dodobas> tako...pisi pismo dell-u
<dodobas> hehe http://imgur.com/vVB86.jpg
<MmikeDOMA> Dobra :)
 * MmikeDOMA narucio picu
<obruT> MmikeDOMA: moja ima 7.10 jos uvijek :)
<obruT> radi kak spada, bolje da ne diram u to :)
<MmikeDOMA> 7.10?
<MmikeDOMA> ja se ne sjecam vise tog
<MmikeDOMA> znam da sam 6.06 imao
<MmikeDOMA> mislim da sam 6.10 preskocio, jer je bio neupotrebljiv
<hbogner> pozdrav
<MmikeDOMA> pa mi je 7.04 bio ok
<MmikeDOMA> ili tak nesto
<MmikeDOMA> tko ce vise znat
<MmikeDOMA> nego
<MmikeDOMA> jesul' ga usrali s tim apparmorom u ubuntuu
<obruT> malo me jako nervira faking flash
<obruT> ocem gledat neki prijenos, jede 70% cpu-a
<obruT> i jos zastajkuje pomalo
<MmikeDOMA> a ono
<MmikeDOMA> to je tak :)
<MmikeDOMA> koji cpu imas/
<MmikeDOMA> hbogner, jel' imas stargate di skinut?
<hbogner> Mmike, imam, pa imas ga na onim stranicama
<obruT> amd 6400+
<MmikeDOMA> hbogner, e?
<hbogner> http://eztv.it/shows/326/stargate-universe/
<MmikeDOMA> obruT, ja imam 5000+ pa mi nije bas da mi 70% uzme
<MmikeDOMA> hbogner, ma mislio sam da imas negdje da wgetnem :)
<hbogner> imas http://torrent.zoink.it/Stargate.Universe.S02E07.720p.HDTV.x264-CTU.%5Beztv%5D.torrent i http://torrent.zoink.it/Stargate.Universe.S02E07.The.Greater.Good.HDTV.XviD-FQM.%5Beztv%5D.torrent tamo
<obruT> e pa ova kita sto ju sad pokusavam gledat uzme
<obruT> i sad mi zvuka nestalo... grrrr
<druid__> koristi li netko google za mail domene?
<hbogner> MmikeDOMA, http://dl.dropbox.com/u/3220458/mmike.png 
<MmikeDOMA> hbogner, :))))))))))))))))))))
<MmikeDOMA> hbogner, al' to su torrenti, skidam torrent upravo al' se teli :)
<MmikeDOMA> u, upravo poletjelo
<hbogner> eh a ja ti nemrem poslati jer je preko dsl-a uplink jos losiji
<obruT> vip je u kurcu :)
<hbogner> MmikeDOMA, tek sad procitao, nemam nigdje drugdje, samo doma na kompu
<MmikeDOMA> ma nofrx, cucla se :0
<MmikeDOMA> upravo se skinulo!
<hbogner> uzivaj u epizodi
<MmikeDOMA> I upravo sam si obrisao
<MmikeDOMA> koji sam majmun
<hbogner> jaoo, pa kako?
<hbogner> s cim si skinuo?
<obruT> MmikeDOMA: alias rm="rm -i"
<obruT> :)
<MmikeDOMA> hbogner, pa, mv ):)
<MmikeDOMA> s rtorrentom
<MmikeDOMA> i skinuo subtitlesove
<MmikeDOMA> i htio rinejmat da se zovu isto k'o file
<obruT> hahahaha ! to sam ja napravio vise puta :)
<MmikeDOMA> i prerano enter stisnuo, TABcompletion mi napisao .avi i umjesto da obrisem .avi i stavim .srt ja stisnio enter :)
<MmikeDOMA> obruT, e, kuzis me onda :)
<obruT> totalno kuzim :)
<hbogner> di si nasao titlove? ti gledas s titlovima?
<obruT> ja sve gledam s titlovima, uglavnom engleskim... pogotovo kad gledam film di pricaju crncuge :)
<obruT> nije da treba prijevod nego ne cujes sve kak spada
<obruT> Vip mreža dokazano je najbolja glasovna i podatkovna mreža pa svi posjetitelji Vip portala, mogu očekivati iznimno kvalitetan zvuk i sliku zahvaljujući uploadu sadržaja preko Vip USB modema te pouzdanom te pouzdanoj produkciji Transmeet.Tv-a i Neuraplex servera, dok će se za nezaboravni umjetnički doživljaj zasigurno pobrinuti sam Pat Marino i njegov trio.
<obruT> upravo je crko zvuk
<obruT> a i slika trzulji
<MmikeDOMA> glupi glupi apparmor
<MmikeDOMA> ne kuzim sto radim krivo
<MmikeDOMA> hbogner, uvijek gledam s titlovima :)
<MmikeDOMA> hbogner, tvsubtitles.net
<MmikeDOMA> veliku vecinu puta su super
<MmikeDOMA> obruT, kaj to gledas/
<obruT> koncert pat martino tria, vip jazz festival
<obruT> u biti kao slusam u pozadini, a sad mi crko zvuk
<obruT> sutra je jos bolji koncert, a cura mi ne da da idem :P kao dolaze neki gosti
<CrazyLemon> druid__ koristim ja google apps
<MmikeDOMA> auuuu :)
<SilverSpace> 1.4GHz / 3MB L2 Cache / 800MHz FSB
<SilverSpace> pa se ti sad vozi http://is.gd/gWFrH
<SilverSpace> MmikeDOMA: slab proc
<MmikeDOMA> SilverSpace, to mi se frendici isto desilo
<MmikeDOMA> isla na sud i to
<MmikeDOMA> narucio sam pizzu
<MmikeDOMA> i donio mi lik jumbo pizzzu
<MmikeDOMA> kao, pogrijesili smo :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> MmikeDOMA: kaj ces sad sa jumbo :)
<MmikeDOMA> izist :)
<dodobas> MmikeDOMA: jesi siguran..ba biti ces jumbo...
<MmikeDOMA> dodobas, puhtylica
<dodobas> punch bag... :P
<MmikeDOMA> apparmor ne raid
<MmikeDOMA> I disejblao sam apparmor profil od mysqla
<MmikeDOMA> i dalje ne radi
<SilverSpace> kaj ti nisi na posgredu
<SilverSpace> ili cemu vec
<MmikeDOMA> ma hocu nest iztestirati
<MmikeDOMA> pa pokusavam ubuntu mysql natjerati da radi
<MmikeDOMA> al' se neda :0
<MmikeDOMA> ok
<MmikeDOMA> nije apparmor
<MmikeDOMA> ja sam debil :)
<SilverSpace> to smo znali 
<SilverSpace> daj nesto novo :D
<MmikeDOMA> :)
<MmikeDOMA> pise tamo data = /mirror/tmp/mysql
<MmikeDOMA> a ja sam stavio data == 
<MmikeDOMA> :)
<MmikeDOMA> SilverSpace, btw, tvoja vjera u mene me odusevljava :)
<SilverSpace> lol
<chaky> SilverSpace: ovaj dialer one, na appbrain pise da je spor i trosi puno memorije. Kako kod tebe radi?
<sale> chaky: ja ga koristim. OK je, ali istina je da je malo spor
<chaky> sale: aha, thanks
<sale> i ne trosi previse memorije ~5-7 MB
<ivoks> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/07/postler-elementary%E2%80%99s-new-mail-client/
<ivoks> evo vam thunderbirdasi
<ivoks> https://launchpad.net/postler
<ivoks> nema ozbiljnijih bugova
<ivoks> samo sitne poput:
<ivoks> Bug #673506: postler crashed on check new messages 
<ivoks> ili
<ivoks> Bug #673000: Wrong message charset
<ivoks> :)
<SilverSpace> chaky: ok radi
<SilverSpace> ta tvojem htcd bi trebao radit jos bolje
<chaky> a evo idem instalirati da vidim
<ivoks-afk> btw
<ivoks-afk> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=77dbG6DPW_c
<ivoks-afk> sve drube android aplikacije se mogu sakriti :)
<ivoks-afk> druge
<sale> ma nee :-)
<SilverSpace> :)
<chaky> ludnica
<SilverSpace> LN
#ubuntu-hr 2010-11-12
<chaky> drac0: e
<drac0> jutro
<drac0> zivili
<chaky> drac0: cekam te jucer cijeli dan!!!
<drac0> chaky, e rootao sam
<chaky> eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<drac0> chaky, ma neka me gripa uhvatila, jucer prelezao cijeli dan
<drac0> puca mi glava isusmather
<chaky> a ja sam instalirao gore CyanogenMod 6.0.2
<drac0> e bas te htjedoh pitati koji rom si opalio
<chaky> evo ovaj
<drac0> ja sad ne znam koji rom da stavim
<drac0> jel dobar
<chaky> meni radi
<drac0> sve ok
<chaky> ovo je stable verzija
<drac0> radi gps, wifi, bt
<chaky> koristio sam Rom Manager
<chaky> da, radi
<chaky> bt nisam probao, ali ovo ostalo radi
<drac0> sad ne znam koji da stavim mamicu mu
<drac0> leedroid mi je ok
<drac0> a kazu i za cyanogen da je super
<drac0> ivoks je stavio leedrid sta ne
<drac0> SilverSpace, btw instalirao jutros 8pen, besplatan je :D
<chaky> a cujes, stavi leedroid, napravi nandroid backup, vidi kako radi. Onda stavi cyanogenmod, pa ako ti se ne svidi, vrati leedroid iz backupa
<drac0> chaky, nema mi druge, glupo mi sada rootan a default gore :)
<chaky> :)))))))))))))))
<chaky> koristi ROM Manager, on sve sam napravi.
<drac0> budem, to je na marketu jel
<chaky> da
<drac0> najjednostavnije
<chaky> ja sam cak i kupio rom manager premium :)
<drac0> hebate al si potrosio para :)
<drac0> cemu open-source :D
<chaky> nego, reci ti meni jesi li disao dok je unrevoked radio?
<chaky> a e, $4
<drac0> chaky, nis me ne pitaj :)
<drac0> nakon drugog reboota je stao i ne mrda, hladni znoj me oblio
<drac0> reko na evo cigle
<drac0> valjda je jedno 2-3 minute bio mrtav
<drac0> a 2 min ko vjecnost :D
<drac0> SilverSpace, dobro prasi ova jono bacon ekipa, severed fifth ;)
<drac0> chaky, ajde mali review cyanogenmoda, jel brzi nego default, kako radi, widgeti, sve ostalo ...
<chaky> eh
<chaky> brzo jest, meni stvarno OK.
<chaky> widgeti su standardni od googlea
<chaky> nisu kao htc sense
<chaky> pa sam kupio beautiful widgets da bi dobio onaj sat/vrijeme widget na home screenu :)
<drac0> eh :)
<chaky> dialer na htc sense je bolji od ovog iz cyanogena, ali mozes instalirati Dialer One, taj je skoro pa isti kao onaj iz htc sense
<drac0> bas te to mislio pitati
<drac0> chaky, instaliraj 8pen
<chaky> budem pogledao
<chaky> koristi mybackup pa spremi podatke, tipa sms, mms, i kasnije ih samo vrati. Meni su kontakti na googleu, pa ih je mobitel povukao.
<sale> drac0: mislim da je bolji MessagEase
<sale> intuitivniji je
<sale> nisam previse koristio oba, ali 8pen je teze nauciti
<drac0> sale, zajeban je 8pen dok se ne naviknes, al kad krene - leti! ;)
<drac0> sale, sutra vec kvalifikacije ;)
<sale> znam, no worries m8 ;-)
<drac0> chaky, titanium backup je isto ok
<drac0> SilverSpace, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tAWAyJd9xD4
<drac0> al ga prashi jono hehe :)
<SilverSpace> drac0: oj
<SilverSpace> gledas f1
<drac0> ne gledam
<SilverSpace> http://www.severedfifth.com/ jono
<drac0> predobri su
<drac0> al ga prashe
<SilverSpace> :)
<drac0> SilverSpace, di je vise taj unity ppa :)
<SilverSpace> drac0: ne zanima me :)
<drac0> haha :)
<SilverSpace> cekam alfa verziju
<drac0> ma cekam nattya i boq :)
<SilverSpace> tek cu onda o njemu razmisljati
<SilverSpace> weber je prvi
<SilverSpace> mislim da ce tako i ostati 
<SilverSpace> drac0: stavio sam si jono na iPod
<SilverSpace> drac0: dobro ova staza abu dhabi izgleda
<drac0> jel
<drac0> tko je 2., 3. i to
<SilverSpace> vet bat
<drac0> SilverSpace, na ipod, u ogg ili mp3 formatu? :)
<SilverSpace> vet, bat
<SilverSpace> mp3
<drac0> alonso?
<SilverSpace> ogg ne prima
<drac0> znam, zato te i pitam :P
<SilverSpace> alo 13
<drac0> bit ce zajebana utrka preksutra
<SilverSpace> mislim da je alonso shvatio da nema sanse
<SilverSpace> weber prvi vettel drugi i to je to
<SilverSpace> evo ga vettel napravio najbrzi krug
<drac0> jooo
<drac0> samo da ne bude dosadna ta zadnja
<drac0> ide mi na jetru rb :)
<SilverSpace> seres
<SilverSpace> vet, ham, web trenutno
<SilverSpace> alo 6
<drac0> jos ce crnjo osvojiti pasmatr
<SilverSpace> ma oce jedino da se ova trojica razbiju
<drac0> vrlo izgledno :D
<SilverSpace> alo 2
<drac0> ako se crvendach strmopizdi u bullove, eto ti crnje :)
<SilverSpace> msc 3
<drac0> al bit ce mi zao ako webber ne osvoji, zasluzio je
<drac0> cisto zbog godina :D
<SilverSpace> da web je stvarno zasluzio
<drac0> marko mrezar :)
<SilverSpace> kobajagi 4
<drac0> ovaj severed fifth me podsjeca na satriania
<SilverSpace> drac0: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=77dbG6DPW_c
<drac0> ides
<drac0> SilverSpace, sick :)
<drac0> sta rece, napisan u javi, za 50 sekundi rokne rubikon :)
<drac0> pas mather
<SilverSpace> ima jedan app za slaganje rubikove ali bas i ne radi
<SilverSpace> http://www.appbrain.com/app/qbot-rubiks-cube-solver/com.covedesign.qbot
<SilverSpace> boje lose kamera poslozi 
<SilverSpace> pa ovaj ne zna sloziti
<SilverSpace> samo jednom mi je uspjelo
<drac0> fora
<SilverSpace> ali ovo sa lego je bolesno
<SilverSpace> odoh
<drac0> chaky, http://bitURL.net/asmw
<SilverSpace> pasmaster
<SilverSpace> neka juzina vani
<drac0> fino dere da
<SilverSpace> evo uspio sloziti kocku http://is.gd/gXWJ5
<SilverSpace> :)
<drac0> :)
<SilverSpace> zajebano kaj bas boje ne slika dobro
<SilverSpace> trebalo bi imati fiksno postolje za mob
<SilverSpace> http://slike.hr/slike/i/img1048resized_11562.jpg
<SilverSpace> drac0: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zl428plS1RA
<hbogner> SilverSpace, ping pm
<SilverSpace> hbogner: oj
<hbogner> :D
<SilverSpace> koja muka kad na sporom racunalu moras preskanirati citav disk traje vec 1h25min
<SilverSpace> a ni blizu kraja
<SilverSpace> drac0: opet glumis stargate
<SilverSpace> :)
<drac0> SilverSpace, glumim da gledam po sistemu sto uzrokuje umiranje neta dok je aktivan transmission
<drac0> bio limitiran ili ne
<drac0> al to je nesto novo
<drac0> tj. nakon mavericka ili ove zadnje verzije transmissiona
<drac0> mislim da cu sve odjebati i idem van s psetom malo na svjezi zrak ...
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> meni radi 
<SilverSpace> kak to umre net
<drac0> sve se uspori brutalno
<drac0> chromium ne otvara stranice, irc umre
<drac0> opcenito bilo koja aplikacija koja pristupa mrezi tj netu umre
<drac0> cim zgasim transmission, sve ok
<drac0> htop nista ne kaze
<SilverSpace> pih
<SilverSpace> cudan bug
<drac0> da cudno, ocito novi transmission kenja, moram deluge probati
<drac0> odoh sad ... bbl
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/gYgnz
<chaky> drac0: smanji broj konekcija u transmission, 20 po torrentu, 100 ukupno i iskljuci DHT
<chaky> drac0: ja koristim transmission i nemam takvih problema. Isto tako smanji globalni upload.
<obruT> jutro !
<obruT> jel koristi tko kakav VPS hosting ?
<ivoks> ja
<ivoks> i ptlo 
<ivoks> linode oboje, ako se ne varam
<ptlo> da; ja sam bio na slicehostu i na budgetdedicated prije
<obruT> ovak, sta sve mozete raditi sa vasim serverom ?
<obruT> jel imate konzolu ?
<ptlo> imam konzolu putem web appleta
<ivoks> pa sve
<ivoks> dobijes disk, ram i proc
<ivoks> pa radi sto zelis :0
<obruT> pa to znam :) zanimalo me za konzolu/paljenje/gasenje/ovo ono
<ivoks> mozes sve
<ivoks> tur checker
<ivoks> pa tko mu dao ime :)
<ivoks> MasterCard Business Debitne kartice zamjenjuju Cirrus Maestro kartice
<ivoks> rba korisnici ^^
<ivoks> (samo business korisnici)
<drac0> chaky, ma jesam sve sto si rekao, jedino mi je dht bio ukljucen, globalni upload je na 30
<drac0> ivoks, jel ti ok leedroid
<ivoks> ?
<ivoks> da, leedroid mi je super
 * ivoks je danas pojeo zrnati sir i puz od maka
<ivoks> ti srca
<drac0> ivoks, jesi probao koji drugi rom, modaco, pinky, il si odma opalio leedroid
<SilverSpace> drac0: jos se boris
<SilverSpace> sa romom
<drac0> SilverSpace, sa gripom da, rom sve ok :)
<drac0> budem vjerojatno opalio leedroid, citam malo o ovim ostalima ...
<ivoks> drac0: probao sam ih par
<ivoks> ne sjecam se vise koje sve
<ivoks> DeVillain
<SilverSpace> drac0: kaj kuris
<ivoks> onda neke bez sensa
<drac0> SilverSpace, ne vise toliko al bole zglobovi i puca glava, narokao sam se aspirinom plus c i ostalim sranjima pa je ok
<drac0> ivoks, vidim ekipa sa sense uglavnom ide na leedroid, kao najbolji, ostali non-sense :D na cyanogen
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> mogao bi opet probati neki bez sensa
<ivoks> ako nadjem kalendar kao sto je ovaj na sensu
<ivoks> ili dialer
<ivoks> ili vrijeme
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> ili ili
<ivoks> jedina prognoza koju sam nasao a da kuzi murter je upravo ova od sensa
<drac0> SilverSpace, kaj se ti smijes, bolje rootaj taj svoj legend :P
<ivoks> samo ne znam koji beckend koristi
<SilverSpace> drac0: ne bum
<drac0> SilverSpace, bez brige neces ga zakucati :)
<drac0> nije to ipod
<ivoks> SilverSpace: zasto ne?
<ivoks> SilverSpace: pa uvijek ga mozes vratiti na tvornicke postavke
<SilverSpace> drac0: je je
<drac0> sad cemo ga nagovoriti :)
<SilverSpace> ivoks: cekam froyu
<ivoks> ?
<drac0> SilverSpace, pa opalis backup i bez brige
<ivoks> SilverSpace: i onda ces rootat?
<ivoks> i sto ces time postici?
<ivoks> pa rootati ne znaci ostati na onome na cemu jesi
<ivoks> mogao si vec biti na froyi
<drac0> to mu ja stalno govorim
<drac0> nek roota na froyo
<SilverSpace> ma neda mi se nis po njemu prckat
<ivoks> ne kuzim
<ivoks> foryo za legend postoji jos od 6. mjeseca :)
<drac0> ivoks, pusti stare babe da voze u leru :)
<SilverSpace> lol
<SilverSpace> tvrdoglav sam necete me nagovoriti
<ivoks> pa zasto bi te nagovarali?
<ivoks> ja se samo cudim ljudima :)
<drac0> :)
<ivoks> sjediti kraj jabuka i cekati jabuke...
<SilverSpace> he hehe
<SilverSpace> kmeee
<drac0> imas mogucnost koju ne zelis iskoristiti, sta ce ti onda taj gadget
<drac0> uzmi njoku 3310 :)
<SilverSpace> racunalo koje nikada nije defragmentirano u 4godine
<drac0> ivoks, si probao prebaciti leedroid na hrvatski, kako to izgleda? :)
<ivoks> ne
<ivoks> sta ima hrvatski?
<drac0> tako pise :)
<SilverSpace> kaj ima hrvatski
<ivoks> ne za one koji nece rootati
<drac0> Supported Languages: English, Czech, German, Espanol, French, Italian, Dutch, Polish, Russian, Norwegian, Korean, Greek, Turkish, Swedish, Danish, Portuguese, Finnish, Thai, Korean, Vietnamese, Chinese, Portuguese, Croatian. < All tested!
<ivoks> to je onda novo
<ivoks> nema croatian
<drac0> kako je samo uletio, 'kaj ima hrvatski' :D
<ivoks> mozda na krivom mjestu gledam
<drac0> kad si rootao
<drac0> ovo je 2.2f od 05.11.
<ivoks> to i imam
<drac0> probaj update
<drac0> svasta
<SilverSpace> drac0: ti imas
<drac0> SilverSpace, nisam jos stavio leedroid, vidjet cu kad puknem gore
<SilverSpace> aaa razumijem frka :P
<drac0> kakva frka
<ivoks> nema
<drac0> pa gledam koji da opalim, neda mi se raditi nandroid backup 10x
<SilverSpace> drac0: si vidio http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zl428plS1RA
<drac0> jesam :)
<ivoks> woho!
 * ivoks potpisao ugovor!
<ivoks> 2011. osigurana :D
<SilverSpace> drac0: samo kaj kamera lose boje postavi pa se mora popraviti
<SilverSpace> ivoks: cestitam
<drac0> SilverSpace, nema veze ok izgleda
<drac0> ivoks, canonical? :)
<ivoks> nije bitno
<drac0> bitno da je potpisan ;)
<ivoks> da
<drac0> SilverSpace, kako je zavrsio trening danas?
<SilverSpace> drac0: si vidio Ham dobio drugi trening
<SilverSpace> ispred vettela
<SilverSpace> alo treci
<SilverSpace> web 4
<SilverSpace> jadni niko hun
<SilverSpace> :)
<drac0> to ce alonso dobiti :)
<SilverSpace> mislis prvenstvo
<ivoks> The Offspring - The Kids Aren't Alright
<ivoks> banshee-1 --query-artist --query-title | cut -d ' ' -f 1 --complement | sed -n '1h;2,$H;${g;s/\n/ - /g;p}'
<ivoks> /bin/sh: banshee-1: not found
<ivoks> lol
<drac0> SilverSpace, jesi?
<SilverSpace> kaj
<drac0> pa rootao :)
<SilverSpace> aha
<SilverSpace> da nebi
<drac0> :D
<drac0> SilverSpace, http://bitURL.net/asph
<SilverSpace> super nek se radi
<CrazyLemon> za one tko žele rootat.. -> http://www.droid-life.com/2010/11/11/z4root-is-the-newest-1-click-root-app-should-root-almost-anything/    :)
<drac0> kaze ekipa samo shell root, ali ne i full root
<drac0> nekima radi, drugima ne
<drac0> ovisi o uredjaju ocito
<SilverSpace> drac0: o cemu ti to
<drac0> o ovome linku gore
<drac0> hoces da ti ga skratim? :)
<SilverSpace> aa
<drac0> bolje se drzati unrevoked metode
<SilverSpace> koja nije za moj mob
<drac0> gotovo sve za 2-3 min, skorz unattended
<drac0> kako nije
<drac0> javi se ekipi u unrevokedu i poslat ce ti custom za legenda
<drac0> sta ne citas na forumima da je ekipa s unrevoked rootala hrpu razlicitih uredjaja
<drac0> cak i motorolu i samsung i sta vec ne
<drac0> htc radi po defaultu
<drac0> metoda je potpuno ista
<drac0> samo je stvar u prepoznavanju uredjaja po usb id-u
<drac0> SilverSpace, zato kazem probaj, ako ti ne prepozna uredjaj neces moci ni nastaviti s rootanjem
<chaky> drac0 stari hacker
<drac0> ako ne kuzi, javi se ekipi na mail
<drac0> chaky, hehe :)
<drac0> chaky, koliko sam procitao u ovih 2-3 dana o tome, znam sve napamet :D
<SilverSpace> chaky: jel ti vidis kaj me na zlo tjera ovaj drac0 
<chaky> drac0: nego kada ces ti staviti neki custom rom gore?
<drac0> chaky, sad ce sale opet reci da smo sissies :)
<chaky> SilverSpace: strasno nesto, ni mobitel vise nije da bude samo telefom
<chaky> telefon*
<drac0> nije to mobitel :P
<chaky> istina!
<drac0> chaky, napravio update sa titanium backup, ide sad gore leedroid
<SilverSpace> drac0: ma ne traktor je
<drac0> budem jos probao modaco
<chaky> 1G proc i 576 rama, to je racunalo. Neki od mojih korisnika imaju slabija racunala :)))
<drac0> true :D
<drac0> SilverSpace, btw ako ces rootati, moras na 32bit sistemu
<drac0> nece se ni pokrenuti na 64bita
<drac0> ja sam fino butao live mavericka 32bit
<SilverSpace> drac0: rsdio si na ubuntu
<drac0> yep
<drac0> ne vrijedi se zajebavati s time na vindozama
<SilverSpace> koji si ti haker :)
<drac0> trebaju hboot driveri i ostala smetja
<drac0> to mi svi kazu :)
<drac0> SilverSpace, bitno da sam ja tebe nagovorio na rootanje ;)
<SilverSpace> ma necu to raditi
<CrazyLemon> koliko se sjecam ja sam to radio (rootao) na 64bit win7 :) 
<SilverSpace> CrazyLemon: govorimo o ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> znam..al moj reply je letio na "ne vrijedi se zajebavati s time na vindozama" :)
<drac0> CrazyLemon, nisam probao na vindozama, znam da ne radi provjereno na 64bit linuxu
<drac0> pa ako vec imas linux stroj, cemu si dodavati extra posla :)
<chaky> drac0: tako je!
<chaky> CrazyLemon: koji ti android device imas?
<CrazyLemon> htc hero :)
<chaky> aha
<drac0> je da, onda smo mi sissies
<drac0> chaky, ovi rootaju neku kuruzu pa su face :)
<SilverSpace> drac0: kak nece u 64bitnom
<chaky> :)))
<SilverSpace> evo otvorio ja
<drac0> SilverSpace, ma sta si ti otvorio
<drac0> meni nije radilo ni na desku niti na lapu, ko i ostalima na forumu
<chaky> poklopac od baterije?
<drac0> SilverSpace, javi se kad rootas
<drac0> chaky, valjda :)
<SilverSpace> drac0: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/966116/ur.png
<SilverSpace> fuck
<drac0> sta bi
<drac0> git version isti ko i moj
<drac0> to je htc ovaj 4f78
<SilverSpace> eto vidis da je otvorilo u 64b
<drac0> svasta
<drac0> kod mene nije htio
<drac0> izbaci error
<drac0> i ni makac od terminala
<SilverSpace> nemas pojma
<drac0> :)
<SilverSpace> drac0: taj unrevoked  radi kooiju postojeceg stanja
<drac0> kakvu kopiju
<drac0> samo ce ti otkljucati root
<drac0> sve postavke ti ostaju
<drac0> haha :) http://bitURL.net/aspv
<drac0> SilverSpace, i jesi?
<drac0> muk
<drac0> nesto je crklo
<drac0> :)
<SilverSpace> crko ruter
<drac0> daj ne kenjaj
<drac0> crko ti router?
<SilverSpace> zablokao pa sam ga morao zgasiti
<drac0> e tebe fakat kad krene ...
<SilverSpace> fino mi prepoznao legend
<drac0> 99.99% htc-ova prepoznaje
<drac0> eto ti na :)
<SilverSpace> sad je samo pitanje stisnut li ok
<drac0> :D
<drac0> cek nisi rootao?
<drac0> hahahahaaa
<drac0> koji si ti car :D
<drac0> sale, kokice
<SilverSpace> nisam
<SilverSpace> a ne ne kokica nema
<drac0> sta se bojis da ga ne bricka
<drac0> pa daj si zguglaj, imas na xda di ekipa flasha legenda na froyu
<sale> drac0: yo, kakve kokice? .-)
<sale> :-)
<sale> jutros sam si stavio froyo, novi kernel... preporeden sam :-)
<drac0> sale, :D
<sale> froyo leti
<drac0> uff ovo je nisko
<drac0> sale, SilverSpace ima second-thoughts u svezi glede rootanja
<sale> SilverSpace: rootaj si mob danas-sutra, jer prekosutra ces ga ionako baciti u zid jer Vettel (vjerojatno) nece osvojiti naslov :-)
<sale> tako da... bolje ga rootaj dok jos radi :-)
<drac0> sale, lol
<SilverSpace> lol
<ivoks-afk> :)
<ivoks-afk> sale: dobra
<SilverSpace> i kaj sad kad mi zabloka legend
<drac0> :D
<drac0> SilverSpace igra na sigurno ko i gayttel :)
<SilverSpace> ne mogu potvrditi hboot
<drac0> sta ne radi
<drac0> ako je zapeo pusti ga da odradi
<drac0> ak ne radi javi se koushu na xda forumu, poslat ce ti ekipa custom legend root
<drac0> al cini mi se da sam vidio da je ekipa uredno rootala legenda
<SilverSpace> ma ne mogu potvrditi hboot usb
<SilverSpace> tu zaglavio
<ivoks-afk> B92 javlja kako je meteor u 19,32 sata probio zvučni zid iznad Surdulice.
<SilverSpace> volume tipke uopce ne rade
<ivoks-afk> na kojim su ovi drogama
<ivoks-afk> U Službi za obavještavanje u Vranju kažu da je meteor produžio prema Bujanovcu u dijelu između Srbije, Makedonije i Kosova, ali da ne znaju gdje je pao ili se rasprsnuo.
<drac0> ides
<drac0> sta se tamo trosi, i ja bi malo
<SilverSpace> nakon reboota 27kill byla
<SilverSpace> kaj se sve ne pokrene
<ivoks-afk> http://dnevnik.hr/vijesti/hrvatska/nova-snimka-razjasnjava-nesrecu-u-kojoj-je-poginula-ivana-obad.html#video
<ivoks-afk> stoka
<ivoks-afk> streljat sve
<drac0> to je predobro za njih
<drac0> to treba na glavni trg, giljotina
<drac0> nakon sto ti glava padne, jos si svjestan 10-tak sekundi i zadnje sto vidis je tvoje obezglavljeno tijelo
<drac0> ovo streljanje i zatvor, to je kuruza
<drac0> i onda fino glava na kolac
<drac0> pa nek se susi 30 dana
<drac0> pa da vidim onda tko ce prekoraciti brzinu
<sale> drac0: trebao bi se javiti redateljima Saw serijala. Vidim da imaj super ideje za novi nastavak :-)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> sale: drac0 je inovativan 
<SilverSpace> trebalobi ici spat
<ivoks-afk> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UNTw7GH325U
<drac0> sale, sta mislis od kuda im ideje za ovaj nastavak koji sad ide :)
<drac0> SilverSpace, jesi ga sredio?
<ivoks-afk> eto, dokaz evolucije
<ivoks-afk> ili ce mi netko reci da su ptice uvijek znale da se ribe love na kruh
<sale> svasta :-)
<ivoks-afk> a snimi ovog
<ivoks-afk> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AeQppJmOWJA
<ivoks-afk> ovoga si ni pol lljudi ne bi sjetilo
<drac0> ovaj me podsjeca na ovu sirotinju sto vadi flase iz kontenjera
<drac0> e bit ce dosta
<drac0> ajte noc
<ivoks-afk> a ovo
<ivoks-afk> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EZSk7oCNaHg
<ivoks-afk> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GjRSlnJ1rA4
<ivoks-afk> koja zvjer
#ubuntu-hr 2010-11-13
<ivoks> linux je tako hebena stvar da to nije istina
<ivoks> svi ti alati
<ivoks> vim posebno
<ivoks> svaki dan me iznenadi
<ivoks>  %v mi je danas uljepsao dan
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> isprintao sam shemu clustera koji sam slozio
<SilverSpace> 3trening poceo
<ivoks> kada se isprinta na A4-pejzazno, ne moze se raspoznati jesu li crte crtkane ili pune
<ivoks> a procitati se ne moza apsolutno nista
<ivoks> morat cu to na neki ploter
<ivoks> i onda cu ti to prek cijelog zida u uredu
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> .dot file mi ima 972 linije :D
<SilverSpace> 4G pri kocenju
<ivoks> to je za pol position trening?
<ivoks> ima prijenos negdje?
<SilverSpace> http://www.vipstand.net/sports/motosport.html
<SilverSpace> pol position je u 14
<SilverSpace> h
<SilverSpace> zanimljivo je slusat ove sa bbc
<SilverSpace> staza je inpresivna
<SilverSpace> hebeno dobra
<ivoks> to je neka nova?
<ivoks> ts.
<ivoks> masa sporiji od schumachera
<ivoks> u biti, svi su sporiji od schumachera :)
<SilverSpace> pa i je nova par godina se vozi abu dabi
<SilverSpace> 2007
<SilverSpace>  The first race took place on November 1 2009
<SilverSpace> izade majstor na stazu i pokaze tko je gazda :)
<SilverSpace> mada sutra drukam za webera
<ivoks> majstor :)
<ivoks> pa covjece, ima dobru formulu i to je to
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> isto kao i button
<ivoks> cujes?
<ivoks> nema pojma
<ivoks> kasno mijenja brzine
<ivoks> kasni u zavojima
<drac0> postovanje
<drac0> zivili
<ivoks> e
<ivoks> presao sam na canyogen
<drac0> :)
<ivoks> tj., stavio, pa cu vidjeti kakv je
<drac0> ma da, iz kojih razloga
<ivoks> 6.1RC
<ivoks> pa reko, da vidim
<drac0> ah ovaj zadnji
<ivoks> inace, ako zelis sat/vrijeme iz sensa
<drac0> da svi ga hvale
<ivoks> Fancy widget
<drac0> yupp :)
<ivoks> imam nandorid backup sensa, pa ako popizdim s ovim, lako se vratim
<drac0> sale nekidan bas rekao, a rece i za bolji dialer ako se ne varam
<ivoks> dialer je toliko los da se ne moze usporediti sa sensom
<drac0> nandroid je predobra stvar, u clicku resurrectash device na stock
<ivoks> na sensu stisnes tipku za biranje i pocnes pisati
<ivoks> i ovaj sam skuzi, pises li ime ili broj
<SilverSpace> drac0: oj
<drac0> oy SilverSpace
<drac0> SilverSpace, jesi uspio rootati?
<SilverSpace> nisam vise ni probao
<drac0> cek puklo je?
<ivoks> kak ti rootanje moze puknut?
<drac0> ovaj rom-manager je tako izvrstan tool da cu supportati developera
<SilverSpace> zablokao na pocetku kad trebas stisnut power
<ivoks> kad i zasto trebas stisnuti power?
<drac0> sta stisnuti, ne treba nista dirati, samo cekaj da zavrsi ...
<drac0> chaky, ping
<chaky> e
<ivoks> sto si koristio za rootanje?
<ivoks> unrevoked, nadam se
<drac0> chaky, kako si uplatio koushiku za rom-manager
<SilverSpace> drac0: kad sa volume moras odabrat i stisnut power
<chaky> drac0: menu, buy premium (mislim).
<drac0> SilverSpace, ma ne trebas nista dirati, samo ti pokaze boot screen
<drac0> nista ne stiskaj, pusti ga da radi
<drac0> SilverSpace, ajde ponovo :)
<chaky> ivoks: ajde vidi kako ti se ponasa 6.1 RC1, mozda ga budem i ja stavio prije stable verzije. Sada sam na 6.0.2
<SilverSpace> 1vet 2web 3ham 4alo
<SilverSpace> mislim da se alonsu tresu gace
<chaky> SilverSpace: unrevoked, samo stisnes na pocetku OK, mobitel ce se nekoliko puta restartati, samo treba cekati i citati sto pise u unrevoked prozoru. Nista ne dirati.
<drac0> SilverSpace, nemoj gledati one tutoriale na webu di ekipa cacka po boot screenu
<SilverSpace> chaky: gledao video
<drac0> samo pokreni i cekaj da zavrsi, kod mene se 3x restartao
<chaky> podrzava li unrevoked Legenda?
<SilverSpace> budem poslje iz 32bitnog
<drac0> :)
<drac0> chaky, podrzava gotovo sve htc uredjaje
<drac0> bas citao na wikiu, stvar je u usb id-u
<drac0> da ti prepozna uredjaj, a bitno je kuzi samo prva 4 digita koja oznacavaju proizvodjaca, htc recimo
<chaky> aha
<drac0> iako kazu da ako ne radi, da im se ekipa javi pa ce im proslijediti custom za device
<SilverSpace> skuzi ok legend
<drac0> SilverSpace, butaj live mavericka 32bit i probaj ponovno, radit ce
<drac0> radi legend 100% jer sam vidjao postove na forumu di ekipa vozi custom froyo
<drac0> ivoks, chaky, jeste probali pinky rom (sense)
<ivoks> nisam
<drac0> budem probao
<drac0> sta znaci 'zipaligned'
<ivoks> ne znam ni ja
<ivoks> nisam istrazivao
<ivoks> znam samo sto je a2sd :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> gledao sam sto je deoxed
<ivoks> ali se ne sjecam vise
<drac0> SilverSpace, kako kinezi rade zgrade ha, bolesno! http://bitURL.net/asrf
<SilverSpace> drac0: da
<SilverSpace> mogu od zeljeza kad su vlasnici 90% svijetskog zebeleza
<drac0> i sta to drzi 9 richtera ha
<drac0> ne vjerujem
<drac0> al da je sick, je
<SilverSpace> drac0: kaj to vredi koliko drzi richtera kad se od vatre raspadne kao kula od karata
<drac0> ne mora znaciti
<drac0> imas danas materijala otpornih na visoke temp
<drac0> preko boje, pa do plastike
<drac0> ne vjerujem da ce tamo biti drvo :)
<drac0> onda im djaba ovih 6 dana
<ivoks> di su ono oni dialeri?
<ivoks> ovaj je koma
<SilverSpace> znas da se zeljezne zgrade prije uruse nego drvene
<ivoks> da, to je tocno
<ivoks> u biti drvo odlicno podnosi pozar
<ivoks> ima prirodnu zastitu od vatre
<ivoks> ali u praksi, drvo je zapaljivo, pa je duze izlozeno vatri
<SilverSpace> samo je veci rizik drvena nego zeljezna 
<SilverSpace> ljepo je vani 
<SilverSpace> a ja nesmem hodati
<ivoks> SilverSpace: gace se pise sa ', ne sa v
<drac0> kakve sad gache
<SilverSpace> drac0: kaj to vredi koliko drzi richtera kad se od vatre raspadne kao kula od karata:)
<SilverSpace> lol
<SilverSpace> bemti 
<SilverSpace> odoh rootat
<drac0> :)
<drac0> i ne prckaj nista, pusti ga da sam odradi
<SilverSpace> koji usb izabrati
<drac0> charge only
<SilverSpace> sync
<drac0> ne
<drac0> charge only
<SilverSpace> na videju kaze sync
<ivoks> charge
<drac0> ma pusti video hebe te video
<ivoks> svejedno je
<drac0> u biti da jer radis s linuxa
<drac0> ovaj sync bi te izradio da si na vindozama
<SilverSpace> odoh
<drac0> SilverSpace, al pikni usb debugging
<SilverSpace> da pez toga nece
<SilverSpace> bez*
<drac0> yupp
<drac0> ajde bezi
<SilverSpace> ivoks: hebate  čć 
<SilverSpace> bbl
<ivoks> cc?
<drac0> ' v
<drac0> cc
<ivoks> aha
<ivoks> eh, dialer one je vec bolji
<ivoks> a jeb.. ih
<ivoks> gdje namjestim koje ce aplikacije biti u launcheru?
<ivoks> pa ovaj adwlauncher je koma
<ivoks> sad je i nestao
<drac0> nisam probao cyanogen, sad cackam po leedroidu i jos razmisljam o villainu :)
<drac0> al mislim da je sense the true way
<chaky> ivoks: nije nestao, povuci prstom
<ivoks> di da povucem?
<ivoks> nema ga
<chaky> ima ga
<chaky> tako je i meni bilo
<ivoks> a gdje, pobogu
<ivoks> stisnuo sam ga, pojavila se strelica prema gore
<ivoks> gurnuo sam ga gore i sad ga vise nema
<chaky> ja znam da sam prstom tu vukao, i pojavio se. To je kao neki "feature" za show/hide
<ivoks> restart telefona je rijesio problem
<chaky> inace, ikonice odvuces na njega da bi se tu postavile
<ivoks> aha...ok
<chaky> ikonicu ne mozes pobrisati, samo na postojecu mozes staviti novu
<SilverS> e da kujac iybacilo mi error
<ivoks> to je dovoljno
<SilverS> ERROR: n = -1, errno = 19 (No such device)
<ivoks> SilverSpace: moras kao root
<chaky> SilverS: to je i kod mene bilo, nije vazno
<chaky> istu gresku sam i ja imao, nije vazno
<SilverS> chaky: aa
<SilverS> ivoks: jesam kao root
<chaky> koristio sam sa sudo
<drac0> SilverS, to je normalno
<drac0> meni je u toku rootanja izbacio valjda 5-6x taj error
<drac0> sve ok proslo
<drac0> samo ga pusti
<chaky> ivoks: imas na youtube raznih reviewova ovog ADW-a, pa pogledaj
<SilverS> running pre-boot sequence
<chaky> drac0: stavio si leedroid?
<chaky> SilverS: samo ostavi da se radi, nista ne diraj!
<SilverS> ma nis ne radi >(
<chaky> SilverS: uglavnom, u unrevokedu mozes citati sto se radi
<chaky> ne?
<SilverS> stoji na boot proyoru 
<chaky> a sto pise u unrevoked?
<ivoks> pa to je to :)
<chaky> da
<SilverS> running pre-boot sequence...
<ivoks> onda cekaj
<ivoks> mada to obicno brzo sve prodje
<ivoks> sto ti ja na ekranu?
<ivoks> tri androida na skatebordima?
<SilverS> da
<ivoks> a iznad?
<ivoks> jel mozes sa volume up/down ici gore dole?
<SilverS> onaj boot iybornik koji sa volume tipkama moyes iyabrati
<SilverS> ali ja to ne mogu 
<SilverS> yablokano
<SilverS> zablokano
<ivoks> ajde zgasi taj unrevoked
<SilverS> jesam
<druid__> ima neki gimp expert? :)
<ivoks> SilverS: znas kako uci u taj boot izbornik?
<ivoks> na svakom modelu je drugacije
<SilverS> i dalje ne ide sa volume 
<SilverS> ivoks: da ynam
<SilverS> znam+
<ivoks> ne ide ni kada sam udjes u njega?
<SilverS> moram sad iyvaditi bat
<ivoks> moras pricekati par sekundi
<ivoks> polako, cekaj
<SilverS> jer se neda rebootati
<chaky> kada izvadis bateriju, pricekaj oko 30 sek, te je onda vrati
<SilverS> da vidio to pise 20sec
<SilverS> to mi se i jucer dogodilo 
<SilverS> ista stvar
<ivoks> pa unrevoked ne podrzava legend
<SilverS> ivoks: to i ja kayem
<SilverS> kazem
<ivoks> http://theunlockr.com/2010/06/07/how-to-root-the-htc-legend/
<ivoks> pih
<ivoks> goldcard
<ivoks> baci taj telefon u smece i kupi si pravi telefon :)
<ivoks> http://android.modaco.com/content/htc-legend-legend-modaco-com/307487/24-may-r4-htc-legend-rooting-guide-now-with-1-31-x/
<SilverS> ma necu se zajebavati vise
<ivoks> Note: This process will wipe your device and there is currently no option to backup your device ROM before you start.
<ivoks> ma ni nemoj
<ivoks> ovo nije isto kao i na desireu
<SilverS> tak i tak jos malo bi trebao doci froyo
<ivoks> tak su pricali za hero
<ivoks> da ce doci 2.1
<ivoks> pa se cekalo mjesecima
<SilverS> root mi nije vazan
<SilverS> ivoks: sluzbeno su rekli da je sve gorovo
<SilverS> na pocetku 12mj bi trebali dat nadogradnju
<chaky> vip ima u ponudi desire HD
<chaky> krasno
<SilverS> da vec tjedan dana
<ivoks> evo laksi nacin:
<ivoks> http://www.machackpc.com/headline/how-to-root-your-htc-legend-running-android-os-2-1/
<drac0> SilverS, jesi ga zakomplicirao :)
<drac0> chaky, nije mi dobar desire hd
<drac0> prevelik je
<drac0> nezgrapan
<drac0> i pretezak
<SilverS> drac0: ka ja ti si to sve kriv 
<drac0> :D
<SilverS> brb
<drac0> SilverS, ne panici pa nisi ga brickao
<chaky> drac0: to je zapravo HTC EVO za Europe
<drac0> evo4 za US
<chaky> drac0: meni je ipak drazi onaj Desire s tipkovnicom 
<drac0> desire z
<drac0> ma 'obicni' desire je naj
<chaky> ja sam od tele2 dobio cisti, nekodirani desire. Da li VIP isto nudi?
<drac0> dok ne izbace nesto u 2011. na shemu arm+tegra2
<drac0> chaky, same here
<drac0> chaky, da vip ocito radi isto, ali
<drac0> ja sam device uzeo malo 'prek veze' i dobio ga dosta rano pa je moguce da je zato clean
<SilverSpace> jao ostao sam visjeti 
<drac0> ne znam za ostale, al znam da je wildfire kod vipa nakrcan smetjem
<chaky> ako tele2 ne ponudi kakav dobar data paket, ja sljedece godine (druga polovina) prelazim na vip pretplatu
<ivoks> chaky: tele2 ti je dao nekodirani telefon?
<chaky> ivoks: da
<ivoks> bude mecava uskoro dole u dubrovniku
<chaky> :)
<SilverSpace> novi android system info ima novi widget 
<ivoks> a mislim... ja sam isto dobio nekodirani e90 od tele2
<SilverSpace> super izgleda
<ivoks> ali su mi heroa zakodirali iako sam platio punu cijenu
<ivoks> SilverSpace: ti ga neces nikad vidjeti na svom telefonu :)
<drac0> :)
<SilverSpace> da
<drac0> SilverSpace, ne kuzim te pa sto ne rootas s onom starom metodom
<drac0> nije mudro slovo
<SilverSpace> drac0: ma necu
<SilverSpace> se vise zajebavati
<drac0> ovaj zadnji tutorial sto ti je ivoks bacio je cist ok
<ivoks> u hali gdje imam hrpu strojeva
<ivoks> koji trose hrpu struje
<ivoks> meni aparat za kavu napise kako je u 'Energy saving' modu i da sad ne moze napraviti kavu
<chaky> :)))))))))))))))))))))))
<drac0> lol
<chaky> LOL
<SilverSpace> ivoks: na cemu ti to kuhas kavu :D
<ivoks> ma imam pravi aparat za kavu
<drac0> na poweredgu koji kuha kave :D
<SilverSpace> hebate plavuse te izdala
<ivoks> i sad cekam da se probudi
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> evo, kava
<ivoks> jaj
<ivoks> vruca u pm
<ivoks> bolje da je stedio na manjem kuhanju
<SilverSpace> lol http://is.gd/gZY1J
<SilverSpace> opa http://www.jutarnji.hr/facebook-mail-ugrozit-ce-popularni-gmail/903495/
<ivoks> uz jednu bitnu razliku
<ivoks> ljudi se srame sto koriste facebook, dok s ponosom isticu gmail adresu
<SilverSpace> nikad nisam otvorio fb ni necu
<ivoks> e
<ivoks> tko je pisao ovu vijest
<ivoks> pa te recenice nemaju ni glavu ni rep
<SilverSpace> kao i obicno 
<SilverSpace> jutarnji je postao smeche
<SilverSpace> gledam skijanje
<SilverSpace> snjeg uh
<drac0> SilverSpace, sramis se fb-a?
<SilverSpace> drac0: bezveze mi je
<drac0> a ne sramis se ovih gacha sto kupujes jeli :)
<SilverSpace> gache su supach :))
<ivoks> preporucam: http://www.multiupload.com/DDG9F5C643
<drac0> ivoks, maps?
<ivoks> brut maps
<ivoks> dakle, cache mapa i navigacija za HR
<drac0> koliko je to veliko kad se instalira? :)
<SilverSpace> hm ja imam 25mb jos
<drac0> ma ti e :)
<ivoks> ne znam
<drac0> zato sto nemas a2sd+
<ivoks> ja to sve bacam na karticu
<drac0> tako je!
<drac0> ivoks, od kuda ti ova cache mape?
<ivoks> ne pitaj, samo uzmi :)
<drac0> thank you kind sir
<drac0> sta kaze ekipa da je bolje wipeat data i cache
<drac0> ja nisam al evo leedroid radi cist ok, ko i stock
<drac0> ne vidim neke velike razlike u odazivu il brzini sistema
<SilverSpace> evo ga prasichko
<drac0> :)
<drac0> prasichko lol
<ivoks> pih
<ivoks> kovalainen
<ivoks> nista od tih pijanih finaca
<SilverSpace> drac0: http://is.gd/h02Lq
<SilverSpace> slikaj rootanoga :)
<ivoks> sutra ce gume pucati
<ivoks> starting grid: ALO, MAS, VET, WEB
<SilverSpace> bit ce zanimljivo 
<SilverSpace> 3Q bit ce jako zanimljiv
<SilverSpace> ha ha koji app Horvat Andro
<chaky> astro manager ima lijepi process manager (u boji) kao htop, i SD card usage, gdje mozes vidjeti sto uzima najvise mjesta na SD kartici.
<drac0> e jadan ovaj gayttel, ni pobjeda mu nije dosta :)
<SilverSpace> drac0: nema veze pobjede se broje
<SilverSpace> bit ce sutra napeto
<drac0> ma to ce stari lukavac alonso izrezirati
<SilverSpace> odoh nesto baciti u kljun
<drac0> bon apetite
<drac0> a ja odoh van s psetom, kakvo vrijeme ...
<drac0> l8r
<SilverSpace> sale: opet krivo pišeš
<SilverSpace> pises*
<sale> SilverSpace: ?
<SilverSpace> Mark Webber, također u utrci za naslov prvaka, kvalificirao se na četvrto mjestu 
<SilverSpace> sale: eto
<sale> aaa, thx :-)
<sale> o, u, sta ima veze, sve je to tu negdje :-)
<SilverSpace> ma nista zato smo tu da te ispravljamo :))
<SilverSpace> sale: i nije cetvrti
<SilverSpace> peti peti peti peti :D
<ivoks> kada se mark webber bori za naslov, onda znas da vettel ima super formulu
<ivoks> isto vrijedi i za ferrari
<ivoks> kada znas da se massa bori za naslov, onda znas da alonso ima super formulu
<ivoks> s obzirom da se massa ne bori za naslov, alonso je fakat dobar vozac
<ivoks> e, tko je uopce drugi vozac mclarena?
<SilverSpace> gumbic
<SilverSpace> proslogodisnji prvak
<ivoks> heh
<ivoks> http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/rezanje-placa-sada-ili-rusenje-kune-sutra-treceg-nema-clanak-214899
<ivoks> rusenje kune onda :)
<ivoks> sto znaci da treba pricekati s konverzijom valute i sto vise kuna pretvoriti u materiju :)
<ivoks> a mislim
<ivoks> krajnje je vrijeme da se nagradi one koji donose devize (izvoznici), a da se opali po prstima one koji posudjuju novce (primaoce kredita)
<SilverSpace> zasto ovi hebeni browseri prikazuju drugacije stranice
<SilverSpace> ivoks: slazem se
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> odoh instalirati wordpres dugo nisam cackao po njemu
<SilverSpace> je kad bi znao password
<drac0> :D
<drac0> vani je ludilo
<drac0> dakle, puse neka topla juzina
<drac0> koma
<SilverSpace> koma da
<drac0> SilverSpace, dodji na orahnjachu ;)
<SilverSpace> :)
<drac0> ivoks, nemoj tako jaca kaze da u drzavi raste proizvodnja i da smo na putu da dodjemo na put ...
<Neuromanc> jutro
<HmmZ0r> e jel moguce u shellu reci skripti (nakon uvjeta) da se izvrsi opet. S tim da ne pozivam istu skriptu iz skripte jel
<HmmZ0r> nesto kao goto :D
<ivoks> ?
<ivoks> while
<HmmZ0r> npr. skripta= for i in ; do whateva; if uvjet je zadovoljen, kreni opet
<ivoks> while uvjet_nije_zadovoljen do
<HmmZ0r> od pocetka
<HmmZ0r> while i counteri jel ?
<ivoks> pa da, ako te dobro razumijem
<HmmZ0r> je je, ono x=1, while x lt 5 do; kobase ; if [[ uvijet = pero ]]; inkrementiraj counter i sl.
<HmmZ0r> mislio sam da ima neka opcija bez da inkrementiran counter
<ivoks> al tako ce ti se izvrsiti samo 4 puta
<HmmZ0r> jasno da
<HmmZ0r> zapravo gledam dok kucam u shellu, forkanje ogranicit kuzis brojeci procese koje forkam
<ivoks> nemoj povecavati x
<ivoks> ah, ok
<HmmZ0r> i pazi sad pitanje :)
<HmmZ0r> tipa, x=`ps -ef | grep c_program|wc -l`; while [[ x -lt 100 ]]; do; for i in ; do; c_program ; done ; done&
<HmmZ0r> i sad kad counter dojde do 100, zelim da napravi sleep 10 i opet zavrti istu skriptu
<HmmZ0r> & je poslje c_program jel
<sale> lol, pazi lika na 2:15 :-D http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_PQitC-z73o&feature=grec_index
<ivoks> HmmZ0r: ako zelis restartati program kad umre, nabavi si upstart
<HmmZ0r> ne to bro :)
<HmmZ0r> da je upstarable zivio rodjo :)
<HmmZ0r> nazalost radi se o smecu i nemam alternative nego miljon funkcija i kauntera.
<HmmZ0r> a c kod naravno ne vidim i mogu se jebat.
<HmmZ0r> excuse my french.
<HmmZ0r> http://www.trackapartner.com/ (ukucajte neki broj) :)
<drac0> ivoks, jesi flashao radio
<drac0> zadnji je 32.49.xx.x
<drac0> chaky, ok je leedroid al idem probati villianrom :)
<ivoks> drac0: jesam
<drac0> jesi to odvojeno il ti je leedroid po defaultu updateao
<ivoks> radio je uvijek zaseban
<ivoks> i fleshanje radia je jedini trenutak u kojem mozes briknut mobitel
<ivoks> zato budi siguran da imas struje u bateriji
<ivoks> i nikad, *nikad* ne flashaj mobitel dok se puni
<drac0> da procitah :)
<drac0> a battery calibration :)
<drac0> flashanje izbrise battery stats
<drac0> kao treba kalibracija
<drac0> mos si mislit, kad krepa kupit cu novu
<HmmZ0r> sto svi flashujete androide ? :)
<drac0> ne svi
<drac0> ivoks, si vidio bibliju, http://www.villainrom.co.uk/vBwiki/index.php/Calibrate_Battery
<ivoks> znam, zato ti i kazem
<SilverSpace> hebavas patak
<HmmZ0r> meni stize gayphone ovaj novi ;) koji sam izdajica :)
<SilverSpace> ma da
<drac0> HmmZ0r, mislis eyePhone :D
<HmmZ0r> da dzejlat cu ga i dic ssh server jer nemos drugacije bekapirat nista :D
<SilverSpace> prije cu sloziti froyo na ipod nego na legewnd
<drac0> SilverSpace, kaj ti kenjash :)
<SilverSpace> govna
<SilverSpace> :)
<drac0> :)
<drac0> SilverSpace, daj flashni taj legend i prekini s kukanjem
<SilverSpace> nechu
<ivoks> onda suti
<ivoks> eto, i fedora ce na wayland :)
<drac0> HmmZ0r, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EaHUpWuqNHY
<drac0> ivoks, haha vidla zaba di se konji potkivaju pa i ona digla nogu :D
<HmmZ0r> now for the ear piece :D
<drac0> yupp
<HmmZ0r> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gm0AkFUYpLQ&feature=player_embedded snimi ovo :D
<drac0> lol
<SilverSpace> kaj je SSH2 protokolom, a kaj SSH1
<SilverSpace> hebate sto ljudima sve padne na pamet
<chaky> verzija 1 i verzija 2
<SilverSpace> spajanje je moguće samo SSH2 protokolom. SSH1 nije podržan.
<HmmZ0r> ne koristi se vise ssh1, neki ga imaju kao fallback al generalno ne
<obruT> oce se netko pridruzit veceras na Vip Jazz Festivalu ? ZKM, 20h, imam kartu viska ;)
<HmmZ0r> jel imas sise ?
<obruT> imam ;) opseg grudi dosta velik, ali ne onako kako ti zamisljas ;)
<SilverSpace> lol
<chaky> kako vam se cini ova fotka http://www.flickr.com/photos/ncakelic/5171836625/sizes/o/ ?
<HmmZ0r> onda nista :D
<drac0> chaky, odlicna
<chaky> hvala
<chaky> imaju jos dvije u seriji, treba samo kliknuti gore negdje da se vrati u photoscream
<gorski> imam dvije mrežne kartice, na eth1 je spojen dsl koji sam stavio da se spoji pri bootu, ali nece jer se spoji wired network koji nije ni definiran u network-manageru, kako da to rijesim?
<chaky> photostream*
<SilverSpace> chaky: super
<gorski> molim pomoc, unaprijed hvala
<chaky> gorski: jesi li koristio pppoesetup ?
<gorski> ne
<chaky> ok
<chaky> znaci, konfigurirao si kroz network manager ?
<chaky> upisao username i pass za dsl ?
<gorski> da, prije je radio
<chaky> onda si nesto zajebo
<gorski> i sad radi, samo moram ga sam pokrenuti
<chaky> pa imas onu opciju connect automatically
<gorski> mislim klikom na ikonu
<gorski> imam
<chaky> jeli ukljucena?
<gorski> je i available to all users
<SilverSpace> chaky: kakve si to bunkere slikao
<gorski> i pise mi last used: never
<SilverSpace> gorski: to svima pise
<gorski> se moze iskljuciti taj wired network u nekoj conf datoteci?
<SilverSpace> super nadojeb za chrome http://is.gd/h0q4h
<gorski_> sam nesto propustio
<gorski_> ?
<chaky> gorski: pokusaj izbrisati sve, pa kreirati ponovno dsl vezu u nm-u
<chaky> SilverSpace: e, bili mi zanim ljivi
<chaky> zanimljivi
<gorski_> a jesam vec, nis hvala na pomoci, probati cu jos deinstalirati nm
<drac0> SilverSpace, http://bitURL.net/asr5
<SilverSpace> drac0: http://is.gd/h0t8A
<SilverSpace> drac0: to smo mogli i mi nasnimiti :)
<drac0> i to sto kazes :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.appbrain.com/app/multicon-widget/com.h9kdroid.multicon
<drac0> za to mi treba stilus pasmather :)
<SilverSpace> opet prasicko sere
<SilverSpace> kak se ne zna ko bu prvak
<SilverSpace> alonso
<SilverSpace> jedino ako si nogu slomi nocas
<Neuromanc> :)
<drac0> moze i crnjo
<drac0> ako se rb i ferrari razbacaju veceras na onome vlaku smrti :)
<drac0> odoh van na pivu
<drac0> bbl
<SilverSpace> ziveo ti meni
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> You need a ROOTED device.
<SilverSpace> shit
<SilverSpace> https://translations.launchpad.net/gwibber/trunk/+pots/gwibber/hr/+translate
<SilverSpace> kaj je ovo cerilica
<sale> SilverSpace: ovo radije gledaj ;-) https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/+source/gwibber/+pots/gwibber/hr/+translate
<SilverSpace> sale: thx
<SilverSpace> http://www.appbrain.com/app/morelocale-2/jp.co.c_lis.ccl.morelocale
<SilverSpace> kazu da radi hrvatski
#ubuntu-hr 2010-11-14
<drac0> jutro
<drac0> zivili
<ivoks> Nothing could be easier: Oberheide released the allegedly harmless "Angry Birds Bonus Levels" app into the Android Market and, upon installation, this app downloaded and installed three further apps ("Fake Toll Fraud," "Fake Contact Stealer," and "Fake Location Tracker") without requesting the user's permission.'"
<drac0> :)
<drac0> ivoks, i jesi instalirao bonus levels
<ivoks> One vulnerability was identified when a security specialist analysed HTC devices and found that the integrated web browser has the right to install further packages
<ivoks> ne, al ni ne koristim defaultni browser
<drac0> nisam jos ni origigi zavrsio :)
<drac0> ivoks, koji browser koristis?
<ivoks> dolphin HD
<drac0> ivoks, btw onaj brut maps sto si poslao jucer, kaze application not installed, to ok? :)
<ivoks> nije
<ivoks> ni meni ne radi :/
<drac0> crap
<ivoks> potrazi stariju verziju
<ivoks> 4.4 stockified
<drac0> ok tnx budem
<drac0> ivoks, jesi primjetio dobitak/gubitak novog radia, bolji signal, manje cuganje baterije ...
<drac0> SilverSpace, ping
<ivoks> drac0: ne primjecujem to vise
<ivoks> jucer sam bas visio na telefonu
<ivoks> i izdrzao je cijeli dan
<drac0> ides
<ivoks> sad je vec proslo 10ak sati kako sam ga skinuo s punjaca
<ivoks> na 75% je
<drac0> dobro koristis neki task manager da ti ubije apps dok je ekran zgasen
<ivoks> ne
<ivoks> ne koristim nista takvo
<drac0> hmm, onda fino drzi
<ivoks> dapace, imam hrpu servisa koji non-stop nesto rade
<ivoks> imam 3g watchdog koji poola statistike mreznog prometa
<ivoks> imam dva maila stalno spojena preko imapa
<ivoks> twitterdeck s nekoliko accounta
<drac0> kazu ovaj zadnji 32.49.xx.xx brutalno stedi bateriju i stavlja sav radio u kakti sleep ako se nista ne dogadja, a signal savrsen
<ivoks> sync svega (kalendar, kontakt...) svakih 2 sata
<SilverSpace> drac0: oj
<drac0> dobro si ga opteretio :)
<ivoks> pa to mi je all around gedjet
<drac0> SilverSpace, jel cekas malog nazia da ulovi alonsa
<drac0> ivoks, true
<ivoks> ponajmanje je telefon :)
<ivoks> utrka je? vec pocelo?
<SilverSpace> drac0: hm mislim da je obrnuto 
<drac0> ma nee
<drac0> u 14h
<drac0> SilverSpace, pa kak obrnuto
<ivoks> ak je gaytel nazi, onda fakat... kud ovaj svijet ide
<SilverSpace> da ce alonso danas gledat u auspuh naziu
<ivoks> da gay moze biti nazi
<drac0> ivoks, :)
<drac0> SilverSpace, nije mu ni pobjeda dosta :P
<SilverSpace> nema veze pobjeda je pobjeda
<ivoks> i gay is ok
<drac0> ima veze ako ne osvoji prvenstvo
<drac0> sve ostalo je nebitno
<drac0> jedino ako se skucaju ovi ostali
<ivoks> samo blazicko ce pamtiti da je netko negdje nekad pobijedio
<ivoks> svi ostali ce slaviti prvaka
<SilverSpace> malog snrdljivog spanca
<drac0> :)
<ivoks> a i meni je gadan, ali je dobar vozac
<ivoks> a to je ono sto je bitno
<drac0> tako je, nije maneken nego vozac
<ivoks> koliko je dugo webber u F1?
<SilverSpace> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mark_Webber
<ivoks> 8 godina
<SilverSpace>  2002
<drac0> samo 8 godina, rekao bih vise
<ivoks> kuzis...
<ivoks> u 8 godina nista
<ivoks> i onda dobije formulu i sad je kao dobar vozac
<ivoks> isto kao i vettel
<ivoks> za vettla necemo znati koliko je dobar dok njegov momcadski kolega ne bude znatno losiji od njega
<SilverSpace> kao alonso je u losim dosao do pobjeda
<ivoks> a trenutno, tamo neki webber, je bolji
<ivoks> pa pogledaj alonsa
<SilverSpace> kao alonso je u losim dosao do pobjeda
<SilverSpace> kao alonso je u losim dosao do pobjeda
<ivoks> di je alonso, a di je massa
<SilverSpace> halooo
<drac0> :D
<ivoks> pa ferrari je losiji i od mclarena i od redbulla
<SilverSpace> massa ima feder u glavi
<ivoks> pa je opet #1
<drac0> SilverSpace, renault ring a bell
<ivoks> hamilton je bio dobar vozac
<ivoks> njegova je nesreca sto je britanac
<ivoks> pa se lako napuse
<ivoks> napuhne
<ivoks> uobrazi
<SilverSpace> lol
<ivoks> a vettela treba posjest u ferrari, s alonsom, pa da vidis
<ivoks> ili alonsa u redbull
<ivoks> webber je uvijek bio gutac prasine
<ivoks> a sad je kao pretendent za naslov
<ivoks> pa ili ga je netko zamijenio ili ima formulu kakvu je mogao samo sanjati
<drac0> ovo drugo je
<ivoks> das tu istu formulu vettlu
<ivoks> i onda je vettel losiji od alonsa
<ivoks> boze, webbera
<ivoks> znaci looser s dobrom formulom je bolji od 'supervozaca' s istom formulom
<SilverSpace> jaoooo
<ivoks> nekako ne stoji
<SilverSpace> sad ga seres
<ivoks> :)
<drac0> sale, kokice :)
<drac0> SilverSpace, daj ti njemu reci
<ivoks> Race: 158 (156 starts)
<ivoks> Wins: 6
<ivoks> evo, taj je bolji od Vettla
<ivoks> s istom formulom
<SilverSpace> ne isplati se raspravljati sa ivoks on je uvjek upravu :)
<ivoks> Race: 158 (157 starts)
<ivoks> Wins: 26
<drac0> SilverSpace, haha :)
<ivoks> a ja tvrdim da je ovaj bolji i od webbera i od vettla
<ivoks> Races: 61
<ivoks> Wins: 9
<ivoks> sta mislis, koji je koji
<drac0> ivoks, pogledaj si stats od alonsa
<ivoks> pa pejstao sam ih
<ivoks> ostavljam SilverSpaceu da pogodi koji je koji
<drac0> :)
<ivoks> a pazi ovog:
<ivoks> Races: 267
<ivoks> Wins: 91
<ivoks> koji je ovaj, ha?
<ivoks> lik je pobijedio na vise od 1/3 utrka na kojima se natjecao
<ivoks> svaku trecu utrku u F1 je pobijedio
<SilverSpace> pitam se zasto
<ivoks> imao je dobru formulu, slazem se
<SilverSpace> jer je vozio lushu formulu
<ivoks> ali nemoj zaboraviti da je postao prvak u Benettonu :)
<SilverSpace> i drugog vozaca u timu uvjek daleko loshijeg od sebe
<ivoks> pa svi su bili daleko losiji od njega
<ivoks> lik je prvu utrku koju je odvozio bio 5.
<ivoks> 91. debitirao
<ivoks> 94. osvojio naslov
<drac0> ivoks, koliko ti je flashao radio, minutu-dve?
<ivoks> ne sjecam se
<drac0> uglavnom brzo
<ivoks> pazi, 95. su mu stavili isti motor kao i kod williamsa
<ivoks> sve utrke je dobio :)
<ivoks> sve u benettonu
<drac0> a vidis da je SilverSpace odustao od kontruktivne rasprave :)
<drac0> ivoks, sta pricas o schumiu
<ivoks> a ovi kepeci ne mogu osvojiti naslov niti sa tako superiornom formulom
<ivoks> drac0: da
<SilverSpace> serucka
<drac0> steta sto nema statsa od fangia i senne
<SilverSpace> dobro se naspavao pa je dobre volje
<drac0> u biti ima
<ivoks> senna je dobio nesto manje od 1/3 svih svojih utrka
<ivoks> ali je imao opasnog konkurenta
<drac0> piquet
<drac0> ne prost je bio ta faca
<drac0> eee
<drac0> al onda je bilo mjenjaca
<drac0> spojke
<ivoks> Taj vikend uzrujala su ga dva događaja. U petak, nakon popodnevnih kvalifikacija, Sennin sunarodnjak i početnik u Formuli 1, Rubens Barrichello, pretrpio je teške ozljede u sudaru koji ga je spriječio da nastupi na toj utrci. Senna je posjetio Barrichella u bolnici (preskočio je ogradu bolnice nakon zabrane posjećivanja koju su izdali liječnici) te, vidjevši Rubensove ozljede, postao uvjeren kako su sigurnosni standardi u F1 pretjerano niski. N
<drac0> tankalo se
<drac0> pozari
<ivoks> to je popodne poginuo
<drac0> nazalost
<drac0> da nije poginuo pitanje koliko bi danas bili visoki standardi
<drac0> sad sam se sjetio kubice i one nesrece
<drac0> samo skoljka i motor su ostali od bolida
<SilverSpace> da
<drac0> rekao bi da je ostao bez noga
<drac0> da su takvi bili upola onda, senna ne bi poginuo
<drac0> i onda je pitanje sta bi bilo od schumia
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WItGK4ZwlVc
<SilverSpace> koja sreca unesteci da nije nikoga pokupio
<ivoks> isto williams
<ivoks> ili bmw?
<SilverSpace> bmw
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ezf-nPWUN9k
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kl8vnDZg-x4
<SilverSpace> 3d
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uKXNIT4G9Ew
<ivoks> lol
<drac0> flasa se radio image, baterija puna, drzte fige :)
<ivoks> to je 30 sekundi
<drac0> rekao si da se ne sjecas :)
<drac0> wifi ok
<drac0> mobile prvo pali edge pa tek onda hsdpa
<drac0> sve radi ok
<SilverSpace> kakav sad radio
<drac0> radio sljeme
<SilverSpace> ma joj fakar ste poludili sa tim
<drac0> :)
<drac0> SilverSpace, samo se opusti, nemoj se naprezati, sve ok na legendu :)
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qhHHBbex-6k
<SilverSpace> drac0: lol
<ivoks> SilverSpace: ^ pogledaj kako se vozi s losijom formulom
<drac0> ivoks, uuuw dobar link
<ivoks> ili kako se vozi na kisi: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lU1WrXplUTg
<SilverSpace> ovi danas papci imaju puno puno bolju formulu i jednostavniju za voziti
<ivoks> s losijom formulom, presao prva 4 u prvom krugu
<drac0>  hebate
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lx_-k17PLf0
<drac0> ovi ko da stoje
<drac0> mogu van izaci pistati
<drac0> *pisati
<SilverSpace> drac0: jel imas ciglu :)
<drac0> SilverSpace, imam
<drac0> al u neboderu :)
<SilverSpace> samo pitam 
<SilverSpace> usutio si se 
<SilverSpace> :))
<drac0> SilverSpace, cackam po opcijama ...
<drac0> SilverSpace, http://bitURL.net/ass5
<ivoks> balls of steel (actually, I just made that up) 
<ivoks> to je sastojak koji nedostaje :)
<drac0> lol
<drac0> zhestok je liq :)
<drac0> sanse da bricka device su valjda 1%
<drac0> tutorial je prejednostavan
<drac0> samo mu treba jedna sd kartica
<drac0> da napravi gold card
<drac0> i naravno balls of steel
<drac0> :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> da su sanse 1%, onda bi se bricknuo svaki 100.
<ivoks> a cak ni to nije slucaj
<ivoks> prije su sanse 0.01
<drac0> true
<chaky> drac0: zasto si flashao radio? Zar ti postojeci nije dobar?
<drac0> mozda i manje
<ivoks> a pitanja
<ivoks> jel tebi trenutna zena dobra? zasto onda gledas pornice? :)
<drac0> chaky, dobar je nije zato, vec sto noviji stedi bateriju i bolje je optimiziran
<drac0> ivoks, lol
<drac0> danas si u elementu :)
<drac0> chaky, jedna fora, prvo mi pali edge a tek kad krene promet switcha se na hsdpa, druga stvar, imam samo jednu crticu za gsm signal, cim nekoga nazovem il netko mene zove signal se penje na full, znaci ocito se radi o nekome sleep modu za ustedu resursa i baterije, sad jos moram vani probati da li je istina da bolje hvata gps ...
<SilverSpace> chaky: flesa drac0 zato kaj mu je to sad u naviku proslo
<SilverSpace> ovisnost
<drac0> za razliku od nekih koji samo pricaju :)
<chaky> drac0: jer radio nije potrebno flashati, ako je 5.x serija, osim ako na postojecem imas problema. Vidi sada kako ce ti noviji raditi.
<drac0> chaky, pa upravo sam zato i flashao da vidim, imam i default pa ako kenja lako se vratim ;)
<SilverSpace> drac0: istina kad imam malo cudan mob
<chaky> drac0: OK
<drac0> SilverSpace, ma nije cudan nego se samo malo drukcije roota, nije fancy root koji sam odradi, al nije mudro slovo
<SilverSpace> drac0: http://www.appbrain.com/app/morelocale-2/jp.co.c_lis.ccl.morelocale
<ivoks> mislim da lovi bolje gps
<ivoks> kada sam stavio cayogen, stavio sam i novi radio
<drac0> SilverSpace, sta je to, jel kuzi hr?
<ivoks> nasao me u stanu u manje od 5 sekundi
<ivoks> sto inace nikad nije mogao
<SilverSpace> drac0: umjesto phone pise tele4fon
<SilverSpace> telefon*
<SilverSpace> :)
<drac0> ivoks, budem probao kad zavrsi villain ...
<ivoks> villain?
<ivoks> pih...
<ivoks> davno sam se s njima pozdravio
<drac0> SilverSpace, aha hr jezik, ma zaboravi :)
<drac0> ivoks, testiram malo
<chaky> ivoks: kada si flashao radio, to si radio prije ili poslije flashanja cyanogenmoda?
<SilverSpace> drac0: stavi si na araoski
<SilverSpace> :)
<drac0> SilverSpace, seherazad i to ha :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RpUQY-zoFnE&NR=1&feature=fvwp
<ivoks> Kostelic 6. nakon prve voznje?
<ivoks> nelose
<SilverSpace> odoh van
<SilverSpace> isprobat GPS :P
<ivoks> SilverSpace se ide malo opustiti prije utrke
<ivoks> muci ga, vidim ja
<ivoks> silno bi zelio da vettel postane prvak
<ivoks> al tesko, jako tesko
<drac0> lol
<drac0> nije gps u pitanju, vec klada, ide stavit pare na alonsa :)
<ivoks> pih, kladjenje
<budz0r> cool, http://code.google.com/p/logstalgia/
<ivoks> ne znam je li do kriptiranog FS-a
<ivoks> ili do btrfs-a
<ivoks> ali ne preporucam tu kombinaciju
<edo-os> sale ping
<SilverSpace> neugodan vjetar vani
<drac0> SilverSpace, jesi uplatio?
<ivoks> koji mulci
<ivoks> sad su izmislili .co domenu
<ivoks> malo preslicno .com
<ivoks> bit ce da je pocela emisija o F1 :)
<ivoks> i sad svi gledaju
<ivoks> kao da se radi o njima :)
<ivoks> neki si briju da su alonso
<ivoks> neki da su hamilton
<ivoks> a neki da su gay
<ivoks> tell
<ivoks> ttel
<ivoks> pardon :)
<MmikeMRMA> Meni samo zao sto webber nece biti prvak.
<ivoks> koji webber
<ivoks> zakaj ti je zao
<ivoks> pa jos stigne, ako se ne varam
<MmikeDOMA> btw, skijanje je na hrt2?
<MmikeDOMA> Pa zao mi je, eto, kajjaznam, super mi je taj lik :)
<MmikeDOMA> A malo mu je falilo :)
<ivoks> a joj! druga voznja
<MmikeDOMA> Onaj dripac vettel ima jos 1001 priliku za biti prvak, jos nije sazrio za prvaka
<ivoks> super ti je taj lik?
<ivoks> 8 godina je u formuli 1, nis nije napravio
<drac0> mozda mu je super po izgledu :)
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> gayber :)
<ivoks> ne znam
<ivoks> nisam ove godine bas pratio
<ivoks> od svih bi mi najmanje drago bilo da vettel postane prvak
<ivoks> em je losiji vozac u svojoj momcadi
<ivoks> em je deriste
<ivoks> em ima gay facu
<ivoks> nije da imam nesto protiv gayeva, ali nije mi simpatican taj lik
<ivoks> kak ide ivici?
<ivoks> jel na redu?
 * ivoks testira hibrid; natyev kernel u lucidu, s par backportanih maverick paketa
<MmikeDOMA> ivoks, kak nije nista napravio?
<MmikeDOMA> ivoks, jean alesi mi je recimo primjer propalog :) kol'ko je on u formuli i kaj je napravio? :)
<ivoks> pa isto ko i webber
<ivoks> oboje nis
<MmikeDOMA> meni isto vettel nije pretjerano drag
<MmikeDOMA> dobar je vozac
<MmikeDOMA> al' je jos pre balav
<ivoks> ma obojica imaju dobru formulu
<MmikeDOMA> a to da
<MmikeDOMA> ako ne i najbolju
<ivoks> najbolju
<SilverSpace> drac0: kaj bi uplatio 
<ivoks> pa na voljenog :)
<SilverSpace> ne kladim se
<MmikeDOMA> ivoks: a, koji je tvoj F1 idol? :)
<ivoks> nemam idole :)
<SilverSpace> MmikeDOMA: ivoks se nemre odluciti koji mu nije gay
<MmikeDOMA> ivoks: ok, za kog navijas? :)
<SilverSpace> su su mu gay
<ivoks> kao sto SilverSpace kaze
<ivoks> svi su mi neke tetkice
<ivoks> sto ne znaci da nisu svi oni izvrsni vozaci, u usporedbi s nama ostalima
<ivoks> al nekako, ne znam, nitko nema karizmu
<SilverSpace> evo mozda se sad odluci http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/ferrari-androidu/104904.aspxhttp://www.bug.hr/vijesti/ferrari-androidu/104904.aspx
<SilverSpace> jao
<ivoks> bas si jao
<SilverSpace> http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/ferrari-androidu/104904.aspx
<MmikeDOMA> ivoks, pa kaj prigovaras onda? :) 
<ivoks> pa kazem svoje misljenje
<MmikeDOMA> eto ivica
<MmikeDOMA> ivoks: on navija za nekog, ti ne navijas za nikog al' mu govoris da taj za kog navija nevalja :) 
<MmikeDOMA> prvo je!
<MmikeDOMA> tj, prvi :)
<MmikeDOMA> Ohajhaj!
<ivoks> da? super
<MmikeDOMA> Super je vozio!
<ivoks> jos kad bi u ovoj zabiti imao DTV signala
<SilverSpace> :)
<MmikeDOMA> Bar kol'ko se ja 'kuzim' u skijanje :)
<MmikeDOMA> Curbrign sad skija
<ivoks> oho
<MmikeDOMA> Veli onaj promukli bozo kovacevic da 'nije tako cista voznja'
<MmikeDOMA> Pola sekunde je sporiji.
<ivoks> evo, drzim antenu u ruci, pa radi
<MmikeDOMA> ivoks,  :)
<MmikeDOMA> usrali su s tim digitalnim signalom
<ivoks> uh
<ivoks> pfff
<ivoks> ovaj ce iza ivice
<MmikeDOMA> oo, hmmz0ru
<HmmZ0r> djes mike
<HmmZ0r> mogli bi nabacit neki herbalisanje i to
<HmmZ0r> neko*
<ivoks> uff
<ivoks> ovaj je elegnacija cista
<ivoks> ivica na postolju :)
<ivoks> francuz pokazuje skolu
<MmikeDOMA> HmmZ0r, morali bi, rekao bih ja ;)
<HmmZ0r> pa jesi slobodan ? :)
<MmikeDOMA> nisam danas
<MmikeDOMA> sad ce utrka a navecer imam pols
<MmikeDOMA> posla
<MmikeDOMA> al' ovh dana :)
<MmikeDOMA> smislit cemo nesto :)
<HmmZ0r> ok, pa scimaj, popdne sam ovaj tjedan pa mozemo i preko dana
<MmikeDOMA> eee :)
<ivoks> lol dorina fifty
<ivoks> zna netko kako se zove ova lopta sa niveine reklame?
<ivoks> lopta puna zraka unutar koje je covjek
<ivoks> htio bi to isprobati na buri :D
<ivoks> jel to ovaj vettel ima sljokica po kacigi?
<SilverSpace> prasichko
<ivoks> da, jesu, sljokice :)
<ivoks> sad kad se svi slupaju
<ivoks> skoro schumi poginuo
<ivoks> on pita ljud u boksu je li sve u redu s njegovim autom
<ivoks> pa dakle... vozac :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> ne volim kad trka pocne sa SC
<ivoks> da sad vidimo...
<ivoks> e kogajasi
<ivoks> ode guma
<SilverSpace> weber malo po ogradi
<ivoks> ode naslov
<dodobas> uh...
<dodobas> sjebali webbera...
<ivoks> ode i gaytel
<dodobas> jos malo...
<ivoks> massa
<dodobas> webber zapeo u prometu
<ivoks> haha ne pusta redbull #2
<ivoks> kuzis ti to...
<ivoks> hoce li i massu pustiti? :)
<dodobas> kad svi odu o box...prvi ce bit... kobayashi :D
<dodobas> tako je :D
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> prosao webber
<dodobas> iza alonsa...
<ivoks> a, nije :)
<dodobas> massa za K
<SilverSpace> ovo danas je utrka sa vremenom 
<dodobas> hiefeld najbrzi krug
<dodobas> tvrda gume...stare
<dodobas> a ne...
<dodobas> mjenjao je
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/h21Rr
<SilverSpace> graditelji
<ivoks> njih 4 se bori za naslov
<ivoks> a nitko ne pretice
<ivoks> kad ja kazem da su tetkice, onda mi se smiju
<ivoks> *tetkice*
<ivoks> shumacher i hill su bar znali sudariti, kao i prost i senna
<ivoks> oni su se borili, ovi cekaju da se samo rijesi :)
<dodobas> nakon sto se maknuo barichjelo 1s bolje vrijeme za kobajagija
 * HmmZ0r ♬  ♪ ♫  > Slayer - Evil Has No Boundaries 
<HmmZ0r> e dodo daj msgaj na prajvat pls sa bilo cim
<PsyTrance> jel poznata kome ova greska u irssi: Error: Couldn't save configuration file: Too many open files
<PsyTrance> google al nema nista..
<HmmZ0r> too many open files indicira da si premasio kernel parametar za open fajlse
<HmmZ0r> znaci vjerovatno da ti skripta strgana :)
<PsyTrance> javlja se samo kad imam vise otvorenih kanala/query-ja
<PsyTrance> pricam s nekim pa zaboravim zatvoriti win, i onda kenja
<ivoks> umalo :)
<HmmZ0r> nije to povezano s tim psy.
<ivoks> to bi moralo biti jako puno razgovora
<ivoks> tisuce
<ivoks> sto znaci da si spamer
<HmmZ0r> tisuce kanala :D
<PsyTrance> mah, nemam vise od 30, 35 prozora
<dodobas> ili pokusavasbiti :D
<PsyTrance> trenutno 25
<PsyTrance> nervira me to polako
<PsyTrance> nekad radi bez probelma, nekad pocne srat
<SilverSpace> ludi japanac
<SilverSpace> lol
<PsyTrance> zna li tko kako to rijesiti? :)
<ivoks> SilverSpace: jel se hladi sampanjac? :)
<HmmZ0r> pa povecas parametar, ali razumi, da je on tu s razlogom
<HmmZ0r> ako vrtis neki prelos java kod trebao bi bit ok default
<HmmZ0r> jel koristis ktorrent mozda ?
<ivoks> ma nema previse otvorenih fajlova
<ivoks> nego ima losu irssi skriptu
<PsyTrance> ne razumijem, gdje to mogu promjeniti? na irssi se spajam preko ssh, napravio sam si shell na bshellz.net
<ivoks> hah
<ivoks> svasta
<ivoks> mozda ti oni nedaju da previse toga radis
<HmmZ0r> da
<PsyTrance> a sto previse radim, imam max 30 prozora :))
<HmmZ0r> dostigao si ogranicenje providera
<SilverSpace> ivoks: suti :))
<PsyTrance> a gle, kada /quitam i vratim se, sve bude ok
<PsyTrance> i mogu imati prozora koliko hocu
<ivoks> PsyTrance: obrati se ISP-u
<PsyTrance> nakon nekog vremena pocne srat
<ivoks> kak mi sad mozemo znati koje su njihove postavke
<ivoks> sigurno ti irssi radi logging svakog kanala
<PsyTrance> radi
<ivoks> pa onda kaj pitas opce?
<PsyTrance> kakav je to klijent koji ne moze logirati 30 kanala
<ivoks> kad '/quitas' onda zatvoris sve te fajlove
<ivoks> ne razumijes hrvatski?
<HmmZ0r> ma on to sa servera nekog bshellz mu da debian login neki naravno da ne moze 
<ivoks> jesi proucio uvjete bshellz.net providera?
<dodobas> PsyTrance: ja hebemu..nije klijent nego provider...
<PsyTrance> i nema nekih uvjeta
<ivoks> ignore
<HmmZ0r> sigurno ti nece dat da promjenis parametar max open fajls ne brini 
<HmmZ0r> iskljuci sve sto ne trebas i pitiji dalje.
<dodobas> scriptkidz...
<ivoks> cat /proc/sys/fs/file-max
<PsyTrance> sumnjam da mogu do toga
<ivoks> ulimit -Hn
<ivoks> ulimit -Sn
<HmmZ0r> mozes do svega, listati
<ivoks> to su ti danasnji vozaci
<PsyTrance> sec probam
<ivoks> ne mozes biti prvak ako neces pretjecati
<PsyTrance> okej, limit je 192291
<PsyTrance> taj broj sam dobio
<ivoks> cito sumnjam
<ivoks> ulimit -Hn
<PsyTrance> pardon, to je 100
<ivoks> eto
<ivoks> a Sn je vjerojatno jos manji
<PsyTrance> isto 100
<ivoks> kraj price
<PsyTrance> znaci taj broj apsolutno nikako ne mogu dirati
<HmmZ0r> mos probat
<HmmZ0r> :)
<PsyTrance> kako :)
<HmmZ0r> citajci clanke na internetu i koristeci gugl
<ivoks> man bash
<PsyTrance> i vi ste nekad bili njubovi i trebala vam je pomoc
<PsyTrance> mislite da ste popili svu pamet svijeta
<PsyTrance> ucim se jos, polako..
<HmmZ0r> ma ne, pa dobio si par naredbi ukucaj, procitaj
<PsyTrance> uvijek pojedem govno kad pitam nesto na irc, jer se svi sprdaju s njubom
<ivoks> ako je govno smjer u kojem trebas ici
<ivoks> onda bih rekao da imas problem s necim drugim, a ne linuxom ili ljudima
<ivoks> ja recimo, nikad nisam nekome rekao da je govno to sto mi je rekao
<ivoks> ili ga poslao u kurac kad mi je rekao RTFM
<PsyTrance> ne mislim konkretno na ovo sad, inace
<PsyTrance> dobio sam tri korisne informacije, ovo ostalo je bilo rtfm i sl.
<PsyTrance> eto, hvala za ovo danas, budem googlao
<ivoks> ovaj alonso je pic... kao i onaj finac, kak se zvao
<ivoks> raikonen
<HmmZ0r> poanta je PsyTrance da ti nece dat da povecas to kod njih. Dakle ako zelis da ti radi smanji / makni nepotrebene stvari
<PsyTrance> jel ima to veze s brojem otvorenih kanala ili samo s pokrenutim skriptama?
<PsyTrance> imam nekoliko skripti, da
<ivoks> to ima veze samo s otvorenim datotekama
<ivoks> sljokice
<ivoks> na kacigi :D
<PsyTrance> svaki kanal mi logira
<ivoks> pa jao vettlu
<PsyTrance> budem vidio kako iskljuciti logiranje pojedinih kanala
<HmmZ0r> PsyTrance: lsof i fuser komande ce ti pomoci
<SilverSpace> pojeo sam kutiju keksa
<ivoks> :))))
<ivoks> ma nema talenta
<PsyTrance> HmmZ0r: ima dosta otvorenih /home/psy/.irssi/config
<PsyTrance> razmisljam da svaki put kad napravim /save, da se otvori po jedna file
<PsyTrance> jedan*
<PsyTrance> pa ga zagusi
<ivoks> hehe glupan
<ivoks> lijeno
<ivoks> lijeni
<ivoks> netalentirani
<dodobas> sranje...
<ivoks> pa nije zasluzio
<ivoks> ne utrkuje se
<dodobas> karama :D
<dodobas> *karma
<ivoks> ferrari moze ovo dobiti samo ako netko naprijed eksplodira
<dodobas> jedino je webber zasluzio
<dodobas> ali ga je redbull ljepo na pocetku iskljucio....
<dodobas> pa kao nema 'timskih' odredbi
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> ferrari si je sam kriv
<dodobas> a hebiga... :)
<ivoks> da sam ja vlasnik
<ivoks> pa najurio bi sve tamo
<dodobas> geytell ce se slomiti...
<dodobas> iduce godine...
<dodobas> mislim da webber nece vise voziti za redbull
<SilverSpace> ♬♬♬♬♬♬♬♬♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♫♫♫♫♫♫♫♫♫❥❥❥❥❥ #Vettel #F1 #Prvak
<ivoks> SilverSpace ce slaviti danas
<ivoks> :)
<dodobas> SilverSpace: je gey :P
<ivoks> sad kad kubicu kazne :)
<SilverSpace> tako je
<SilverSpace> vettellll
<ivoks> obozavao je jacaksona o.O
<dodobas> hahahhahaahaa
<ivoks> isuse
<ivoks> pa to je curica
<dodobas> koji gey....
<ivoks> gle kacigu
<ivoks> sljokice
<dodobas> thank you boys.... opet...
<ivoks> to sam govori koliko su ostali losi :)
<ivoks> gle ovog alonsa glupog
<ivoks> pa jel mu jadan rus kriv? :)
<dodobas> samo iduce sezone...nece biti formule na HRTu
<ivoks> kravica...
<ivoks> boze SilverSpace, za koga ti navijas
<SilverSpace> lol
<ivoks> a di je decko od vettela? :)
<MmikeDOMA> dobar, dobar! :)
<MmikeDOMA> dodobas, kak znas?
<SilverSpace> kad pocinje sledeca sezona F1 :)
<SilverSpace> koja hebena staza
<ivoks> woho
<ivoks> imamo vozacicu u mclarenu
<SilverSpace> :)
<MmikeDOMA> ivoks?
<SilverSpace> ta mala je prvi puta sjela u auto na nekom probnom testu i odvozila sedmo ili osmo vrijeme te staze
<SilverSpace> kaj su svi ostali paf
<MmikeDOMA> SilverSpace, ?
<MmikeDOMA> o kome pricate?
<SilverSpace> evelin frank
<PsyTrance> eto, sad je ok kad quitam
<PsyTrance> odo afk
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/evelin-frank-ce-biti-iduca-zena-u-formuli-1/889751/
<PsyTrance> btw
<PsyTrance> SilverSpace: kako ide ona naredba da vidim koji su useri na kanalu
<SilverSpace>  /n
<PsyTrance> ja uporno pisem nesto drugo... thx :)
<MmikeDOMA> SilverSpace, jel' to ova koju iveks spominje?
<SilverSpace> MmikeDOMA: da
<chaky> RTFM ljudi, /help
<SilverSpace> chaky: kaj se dogada
<ivoks> kak ce ova mladost izgubit tekmu
<ivoks> a vodili su 6 razlike
<HmmZ0r> ti imas danas vidim sportsku matineju :)
<MmikeDOMA> ivoks?!
<MmikeDOMA> kak, jebem ih!
<MmikeDOMA> kol'ko je sad?
<SilverSpace> zanimljiva koncepcija http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/android-dva-ekrana-iz-samsunga/104906.aspx
<MmikeDOMA> dobro je :)
<MmikeDOMA> nisu izgubili
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> gle bazena u dubrovniku
<ivoks> kad sam ja tamo zadnji put igrao, sve je bilo puno rupa od granata
<ivoks> naravno, krova nije bilo
<ivoks> Marko Jelaca?!
<ivoks> :DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
<SilverSpace> to mi sin od frendice
<SilverSpace> u isto zgradi zivjeli
<ivoks> da, znam ja frendicu :D
<SilverSpace> i jedno vrijeme radili u istoj firmi
<ivoks> bila je festa kada je mama dolazila po jelacu :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> kuzis ti to
<ivoks> lik je bio u momcadi samo kako bi svi mamu vidli
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> a danas je jedini od cijele generacije koji je ostao u tom sportu
<SilverSpace> bio jedno vrijeme u cenoj gori
<SilverSpace> crnoj*
<SilverSpace> nisam ga sad vec dugo vidio 
<SilverSpace> mamu jesam :)
<ivoks> pa kako je stara jelaca?
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> nisam ju vidio 10 godina :)
<ivoks> vozila je onog citroena
<ivoks> auto bio pun srca i 'volim te' natpisa :)
<ivoks> oni su u dubravi zivjeli
<ivoks> pa sam znao s njima ici doma... cesto :)
<SilverSpace> da tu ulaz pored mene su jos njeni starci
<ivoks> evo, jelaca iskljucen
<chaky> ivoks: ADW launcher, ono sto si jucer pitao kada si slucajno 'sakrio' dock na dnu, vidi na 1:55 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-v9CiHBI9Bc
<ivoks> aha!
<ivoks> da probam
<SilverSpace> chaky: jel ti koristis nero linux
<ivoks> fakat
<chaky> SilverSpace: koristio sam dok sam imao serial za neke starije verzije, sada koristim k3b
<chaky> ivoks: pa da, rekao sam ti ja da je to feature :)
<ivoks> SilverSpace: pozdravi zenu, ak ju vidis :)
<ivoks> tj., susjedu
<ivoks> :D
<SilverSpace> ivoks: ocu 
<SilverSpace> bas neki dan razgovarao sa njenim ocem i kaze da ne dolaze nista ni ona ni sestra
<SilverSpace> joj
<ivoks> hehe
<SilverSpace> banshee je fakat bolji player
<HmmZ0r> jos bolji i jos stariji player
<ivoks> baterija mi je na 60%
<ivoks> nelose
<chaky> zbog novog radio?
<ivoks> a moguce, ne znam
<drac0> pasmatr
<drac0> ovaj gayttel je prvak
<SilverSpace> :P
<drac0> SilverSpace, jesi otvorio sampanjac
<SilverSpace> nego sta
<SilverSpace> dva
<SilverSpace> drac0: jesi gledao
<SilverSpace> napeto do crte
<drac0> gledamo sam, poslije otisao van na pivu da zaboravim :)
<SilverSpace> lol
<drac0> well better luck next time :)
<SilverSpace> jel zasluzio
<drac0> vidjet cemo sta ce sezona 2011. reci
<drac0> vraca se kers, nove gume, bolji motori, opet aerodinamika ...
<SilverSpace> mogla bi biti hebena i jos bolja od ove
<drac0> nadam se
<SilverSpace> samo da nitko ne iskoci
<drac0> chaky, jesi flashao radio?
<drac0> moram potvrditi da gps stvarno bolje radi
<drac0> i da treba flashati radio
<SilverSpace> kako bolje
<drac0> a cini mi se da i baterija duze zivi
<SilverSpace> jaci signal
<drac0> da
<drac0> nema prekida
<drac0> brzo locira
<drac0> samo me sad muci koji rom :D
<SilverSpace> ee :)
<drac0> ovaj villain i pinky su bezveze, leedroid i aurax prenakrcani smetjem ...
<drac0> moram probati ovaj non-sense cyanogen :)
<SilverSpace> napravi svoj
<drac0> SilverSpace, napravi mi ti :)
<SilverSpace> neznam ni fleshati 
<SilverSpace> a kamo rom napraviti
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> 118 d : 17 s : 47 m : 12 s 
<SilverSpace> daleko je do starta :D
<SilverSpace> 4metra
<drac0> bude to brzo :)
 * drac0 ide nesto baciti u kljun ...
<chaky> drac0: nisam, mozda kada izadje cyanogenmod 6.1
<SilverSpace> http://www.ubuntugamer.com/
<ivoks> ovo je istih koji su napravili omgubuntu
<ivoks> isti engine
<ivoks> http://www.ohso.co/
<ivoks> znao sam :)
<ivoks> biznis... buraz, biznis
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> bruka:
<ivoks> Microsoft says a Windows-based supercomputer has broken the petaflop speed barrier, but the achievement is not being recognized by the group that tracks the world's fastest supercomputers, because the same machine was able to achieve higher speeds using Linux
<ivoks> :D
<ivoks> Don't put your MicroSD cards into Windows Phones. According to Samsung, doing so is a 'permanent modification' to the card, and it can no longer be used in other devices.
<SilverSpace> taj Windows Phones je cisti promasaj
<SilverSpace> noc
<ivoks> U suradnji s Hrvatskim autocestama pokrenut je pilot-projekt postavljanja videokamera kojima će se evidentirati brzina kretanja vozila, registarske oznake, a onda i automatski naplaćivati kazne koje će stizati na kućnu adresu sa sličicom kao dokaznim materijalom prijestupa. 
<ivoks>  Za takve će se odmah na nekom izlazu sa autoceste nastojati osigurati presretanje, kažnjavanje i isključivanje iz prometa ukoliko je to potrebno, primjerice kad netko vozi radikalno iznad ograničenja, oko 200 kilometara na sat, pa čak i više
<ivoks> znaci... dosta zahebancije...
<ivoks> ne smijemo se vise brzo voziti
<ivoks> snijeg na autu - 1000kn
<ivoks> blendanje 2000kn
<ivoks> 15000kn voznja autoputom u krivom smjeru
<ivoks> ili zatvor 60 dana
<CrazyLemon> meni je to sa blendanjem stvarno totalna glupost
#ubuntu-hr 2011-11-07
<Mmike> sale
<Mmike> gnj
<Mmike> Chrome i Proxy = fail
<SilverSpace> jelly: ovo si trebao cekati http://www.gsmarena.com/motorola_motokey_social-pictures-4143.php
<SilverSpace> :)
<dodobas> Mmike: http://multicorn.org/ si vido?
<Mmike> dodobas, jok, ti?
<Mmike> dodobas, mislim, probao?
<dodobas> nope
<dodobas> izgleda kuul
<Mmike> yeps
<Mmike> cini se :)
<Mmike> ja koristim db_link inace dosta cesto al' za remote postgres kistre
<jelly> SilverSpace: ?
<SilverSpace> jelly: gleda alt tipke :)
<jelly> aha.  Ali glede ostalog je tu negdje pari sa Palmom iz 2007
<SilverSpace> http://askubuntu.com
<SilverSpace> malo im je nesto riknulo
<ivoks> pih
<ivoks> Prema statistici, sedmerostruki svjetski prvak, Michael Schumacher (42) u drugoj povratničkoj sezoni u Svjetsko prvenstvo Formule 1 najbolji je vozač po broju pretjecanja u prvom krugu utrke.
<ivoks> toliko o vozacima
<ivoks> "Schumacher se popravlja. Ali to nikoga ne zanima jer nemaju konkurentan bolid. Nadam se da će se to promijeniti iduće godine, pa ćemo moći sve gledati ispočetka, rekao je Niki Lauda. 
<SilverSpace> starac
<Mmike> bwah, calllogbackup koji sam skinuo backupira samo 500 poziva
<Mmike> re-move
<hbogner> pozdrav
<SilverSpace> ivoks: ok si ispao na filmichu :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, a neki url, jebemu srce rizino! :)
<Mmike> ti si fakat penzioner kad nemas naviku shareanja URLova :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ubuntu-hr
<SilverSpace> :p
<SilverSpace> Mmike: http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/2011/11/06/e-hrvatska-ubuntu-11-10-reportaza/
<SilverSpace> evo na da ne kmecis :)
<hbogner> nice
<Mmike> :* :)
<Mmike> dobro je!
<Mmike> jedino na pocetku se pricao o Unityju a ne kuzi se sto je to
<hbogner> tko ce na sljedeci install fest :D
<hbogner> SilverSpace, os ti?
<hbogner> nice ivoks 
<SilverSpace> hbogner: nisam ti ja fotogenican :)
<drj_cro> pa kaj niko ne lajka video :)
<hbogner> nije problem u izgledu nego u jednoj postapalici koju ispalis svako malo pa bi poal intervjua morali cenzurirati :D
<hbogner> *pola intervjua
<ivoks> to su oni rezuckali
<ivoks> i meni je smijesno da pocinje s unityem
<Mmike> ae
<Mmike> oce to tako nekad )
<SilverSpace> hbogner: lol 
<SilverSpace> drj_cro: nitko nije na fejsu :)
<jelly> +1
<ivoks> bah...
<ivoks> kaj sam ja lud il kaj
<ivoks> main.c:278: undefined reference to `xmlEncodeEntitiesReentrant'
<ivoks> xml_meta_longdesc = (char *)xmlEncodeEntitiesReentrant(NULL, (const unsigned char *)meta_longdesc);
<ivoks> includa libxml/entities.h, koji ima:
<ivoks> XMLPUBFUN xmlChar * XMLCALL
<ivoks>                         xmlEncodeEntitiesReentrant(xmlDocPtr doc,
<ivoks>                                                  const xmlChar *input);
<ivoks> (static build)
<ivoks> mah... zakomentirat, izmijeniti, ubiti feature
<ivoks> i idemo dalje :)
<ivoks> ionako mi treba samo za testiranje
<ivoks> agrokor guta sve pred sobom
<ajhi> ce bit ko na infu u srijedu?
<Mmike> kakav krasan debil: http://www.jutarnji.hr/bizaran-pokusaj-bijega-u-beogradu--krivo-parkirao-pa-pokusao-odjuriti-kada-ga-je--pauk--vec-podigao/985610/
<SilverSpace> Mmike: yep 
<SilverSpace> Rhythmbox  se vraca u 12.04
<jelly> Clementine <3
<SilverSpace> previse me podsjeca na amarok koji mi se ne svida
<Aleksandar_6> cmus :D
<jelly> SilverSpace: da, to i je manje vise reimplementacija Amarok 1.4 sucelja
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Zdravo! Kako si? Japanac sam. Ne govorim slovenski, hrvatki, bosanski, srpski, pa kinesko. Govorite engleško?
<jelly> lol?
<CrazyLemon> sačekaj minutu..sad vjerovatno slijedi spam :D
<jelly> Emmanuel_Chanel: this is a turing test.  How much is two plus nine?
<Emmanuel_Chanel> 11.
<CrazyLemon> lol!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<jelly> Congrats, you are a person!
<CrazyLemon> or a very smart spambot!
<jelly> ... or my test is overly simple
<Emmanuel_Chanel> I've learned some Slovenian phrases before. And I know that Sebian Croatian is similar to Slovenian. So I tried joining this channel.
<SilverSpace> heheheh
<jelly> u tom slučaju, dobar dan Emmanuel_Chanel 
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Dobar dan!
<Mmike> http://mmike.dyndns.org/munin/localdomain/buntor.localdomain/memory.html
<Mmike> ovaj danasnji rast zauzeca memorije je samo i iskljucivo chrome
<jelly> actually, dobra večer (it's gone dark here, past 5pm)
<Emmanuel_Chanel> "Dobra večer!"
<SilverSpace> Mmike: chrome te gusi :)
<Mmike> pa jel' mosh ti to vjerovat? :)
<SilverSpace> svi ti preglednici su za kujac
<SilverSpace> pogotovo sa portalima koji su prenakrcani flesshom
<jelly> pa vozis NoScript ili FlashBlock ili nesto
<jelly> net.hr je bez toga grozan
<jelly> dok nije bilo tih ekstenzija u preglednicima, vrtio se proxy koji bi blokirao http://ads* i slicno
<drj_cro> jelly: jel znas mozda koji je def pass za msl6000 gui ?
<Mmike> drj_cro, e, krecem :)
<igustin> :D
<jelly-home> drj_cro: kad bi rekao da se sjecam, lagao bi
<Neuromanc> geek su napisali geek
<Neuromanc> u kostima...
<Neuromanc> err napisali su gik
<ivoks> pa to je tocno
<Neuromanc> strani izrazi pisu se u originalu
<Neuromanc> po Vuku nije hrvatski pravopis
<Mmike> Neuromanc, nije to po vuku
<Mmike> gik je rijec koja postoji u hrvatskom
<Mmike> dosla od eng. geek, i znaci - isto to :)
<Mmike> kao sto i hardver postoji, sto je doslo od eng. hardware
<Mmike> al' ne znaci bas isto :)
<Neuromanc> čudak, genijalac, štreber
<ivoks> strani izrazi se ne pisu u originalu
<ivoks> strana imena se pisu u originalu
<ivoks> zato i ne pises computer, vec kompjutor
<ivoks> ili spam, vec spem (da, mnogo ih to ne zna)
<ivoks> zato su to njujorski plavci
<ivoks> ali je new york
<ivoks> al to nas onda dovodi do pitanja, je li beijing, 北京 ili Peking
<ivoks> naravno da je peking
<ivoks> jer nase pismo ne poznaje 北京
<ivoks> tako nase pismo ne poznaje ni w
<ivoks> streber je nerd, genijalac je genius, a cudak je wierdo
<ivoks> geek se moze prevesti samo sa gik
<jelly-home> moze se prevesti kako zelis, a ovisno o kontekstu
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> pobjeze
<CrazyLemon> ako koga zanima http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2011/11/google-pages-connect-with-all-things.html
<Mmike> a bec je vin!
<Mmike> :)
<SilverSpace> wiena
#ubuntu-hr 2011-11-08
<Neuromanc> ivoks google translator misli da je nerd glupan:)
<dodobas> yello
<dodobas> MmikeDOMA: vid ovo http://evercu.be/
<Mmike> dodobas, Kul! :)
<Mmike> 500 eura?!
<Mmike> ides!
<Mmike> malo manje kul je sad :)
<drj_cro> kaj to
<drj_cro> btw,jutro :)
<dodobas> drj_cro: http://evercu.be/
<drj_cro> fora
<Mmike> mini-storazshe
<dodobas> moram danas slozit CORS gateway...
<Mmike> sto je cors?
<Mmike> bez URLa, bitte :)
<dodobas> pa... omogucava ti da pomocu Javascripta napravis request na servis koji se nalazi na drugoj domeni
<jelly-home> http://google.com/?q=CORS
<dodobas> na foru da ocekuje odredjene headere u response-u i svasta nesta jos ... :)
<dodobas> jelly-home: lol, i sad prvi link je krivi :)
<jelly-home> gle, nisam provjeravao, samo sam napisao link napamet :-)
<dodobas> jelly-home: kad si zlocest...
<dodobas> Mmike: https://hacks.mozilla.org/2009/07/cross-site-xmlhttprequest-with-cors/
<Mmike> :L)(
<igustin> vezano za homeopatiju o kojoj se nedavno ovdje pričalo: http://is.gd/VDEgRW <- odlična recenzija knjige i te "metode" "liječenja" ;)
<Mmike> igustin, eh
<Mmike> igustin, bio sam na predavanju neki dan o anti-homeopatiji
<Mmike> malo je debilno, jer imas 3 lijecnika ispred koji su toliko napuhani da je to uzas
<Mmike> bar 1/3 odgovora na pitanja koje homeopat-zaludjenici postavljaju imaju odgovor 'ne budite smijesni'
<lulz87> alternativna medicina je smijeh
<jelly-home> lulz87: ne, smijeh je dokazano pozitivan
<lulz87> :)
<jelly-home> trpati hrpu razlicitih metodologija pod jedan pojam i onda generalizirano tvrditi nesto o tome je, naprotiv, tuzno
<lulz87> imas pravo, neznam kak bi to definiro
<lulz87> gle, ima nesto u toj negativnoj energiji
<lulz87> ali masu njih su izlozeni toj energiji pa su zivi i dalje, dok netko pazi sta jede, vjezba redovito, krevet mu je tamo gdje je macka pa nedozivi 30-tu
<Mmike> alternativna medicina je smijeh, po definiciji
<Mmike> 'alternativna'
<Mmike> kaj to znaci?
<Mmike> ako nesto dokazano funkcionira, onda nije 'alternativno'
<lulz87> nije dokazano, ali mozda djeluje 
<lulz87> to ti je ono dok su invalidi prohodali jer su ih okupali u svetoj vodi
<Mmike> pa zato velim
<Mmike> ako je dokazano, nije 'alternativno'
<Mmike> u kontekstu medicine
<ivoks> ako nekoga veseli, onda djeluje
<ivoks> to ti je isto kao i bog
<ivoks> ajde ti dokazi da ne postoji
<ivoks> ne mozes, i tocka
<SilverSpace> hm mis mi nije htio raditi 
<SilverSpace> ni rezervni 
<SilverSpace> cudna stvar
<dodobas> SilverSpace: imas rezervnog misa ? :D
<SilverSpace> dodobas: uvijek :)
<SilverSpace> i odjednom proradi na jedan usb i sad radi na svima
<SilverSpace> bezveze
<Mmike> ivoks, al', nije li cudno da svi pokusaji da se pokaze/dokaze kako radi - failaju?
<Mmike> i svaki put kad se napravi test - ne radi?
<SilverSpace> sve je to u glavi
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jesi gledao neki dan o rusima kako su oni istrazivali telepatiju
<Mmike> ne
<Mmike> di je bilo?
<SilverSpace> pa su i ameri pokusavali 
<ivoks> Mmike: nema veze je li cudno; negaciju se ne moze dokazati
<SilverSpace> Mmike: tv
<ivoks> mozes traziti dokaz da to postoji, ali ako taj dokaz nije bitan onome koji verjuje, onda ti badava sve
<ivoks> tebi samo ostaje da se pridruzis sekti ili da se ne pridruzis :)
<Mmike> pa, nije bas
<Mmike> da je tesko dokazati, stoji
<Mmike> ali ako oni kazu 'to radi tako'
<Mmike> i onda ti napravis pokus, i pokazes da, eto, tako ne radi sigurno
<Mmike> sto onda?
<ivoks> njima to nije bitno
<Mmike> SilverSpace, pa daj malo rjecitiji budi, covjece :)
<ivoks> jer oni su uvjereni da njima radi
<Mmike> mislim, to je k'o kad ja dodjem kod nekog doma i onda me taj uvjerava da mu kompjuter radi kad ima salicu vode na njemu
<Mmike> a kad nema, onda ne radi
<Mmike> (ne radi = nece citati CD, ili tako nesto)
<ivoks> ocito postoji jos jedan uvjet, a ne samo ta casa
<ivoks> a to je da svi koji promatraju test, vjeruju
<ivoks> i onda to radi
<ivoks> jer svi 'vide' da to radi
<ivoks> to ti je isto kao u bibliji
<ivoks> 'ako vjerujes, pomaknuti ces brdo'
<ivoks> i hoces, jer toliko vjerujes da i ne vidis istinu, vec ono da se brdo pomaklo
<jelly> e vidis, tu je grjeska
<ivoks> :)
<jelly> i tu je istovremeno i problem verifikacije
<SilverSpace> samo je jedno istina a to je ona koju si ti osobno vidio 
<ivoks> SilverSpace: al onda je istina relativna
<jelly> jer vjera stvarno moze utjecati na fizicke pojave
<ivoks> naravno da moze
<ivoks> zbog vjere milijuni hodaju na ista mjesta
<ivoks> i time utjecu na brda :)
<ivoks> al ne utjecu nista manje od onih koji ne vjeruju
<ivoks> i tu je krscanstvo imalo nesto pametnije 'ucitelje' od, recimo, islama
<ivoks> jer prihvaca i nevjernike :)
<ivoks> i onda vjernici imaju odgovor na sve :) 'Tako je Bog htio'
<ivoks> sto nas dovodi na pocetak kruga :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> samo ovisi o tome di je pocetak kruga
<SilverSpace> svatko ima svoj pocetak
<SilverSpace> bome su digli cijene hard diskova
<SilverSpace> tko je kupio kupio
<SilverSpace> http://www.links.hr/?option=katList&id_kategorija=0515&naziv=tvrdi-diskovi
<budz0r> pas macku, bas kad bi mi trebali :)
<sale> sad bi konačno mogle malo pasti cijene SSD-ova
<igustin> budz0r: strpi se bar 6 mjeseci ;)
<budz0r> igustin: ma tako ce i biti :0
<budz0r> :)
<igustin> rekli su da im toliko treba da otklone posljedice poplava
<SilverSpace> ma kita je to posljedica poplave 
<SilverSpace> nasa banda koristi paniku
<SilverSpace> odoh zgance jest
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> trebat ce mi 
<igustin> nije to informacija od naših trgovaca, već od proizvođača na tajvanu
<igustin> slike su dosta jasne
<igustin> a porasle su i kod nas nabavne cijene kod uvoza, to ti potvrđujem iz prve ruke
<igustin> barem kod ovih s kojima radim
<igustin> dakle, nije da naši zloupotrebljavaju informaciju i dižu maržu
<ivoks> problem je sto smo mali
<ivoks> pa trgovci nemaju lager s vecim kolicinama
<igustin> da, i u zadnje (recesijsko) vrijeme se rade manji uvozi, pa zavisni fiksni troškovi imaju veći udio
<igustin> a i poskupjeli su krediti kojima uvoznici financiraju uovz i lager
<igustin> sve to utječe na cijenu, ali i problemi s poplavama u tajvanu
<ivoks> naravno
<ivoks> uz to dodaj propale dobavljace i povecanje marzi zbog smanjene konkurencije
<ivoks> !
<ivoks> kad smo kod toga, zaboravih pdv prijaviti
<SilverSpace> :)
<igustin> :)
<igustin> marža jest povećana, donekle i na neki asortiman, ali samo da pokrije povećane (gore opisane) troškove
<igustin> dakle, dobit je u tom smislu ista ili čak manja
<ivoks> al objasni ti to ljudima
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> ajde, objasni im da njihove ruke manje vrijede nego prije par godina :)
<ivoks> objasni ekipi koja steti novce da u biti gube novce
<ivoks> s/steti/stedi/
<igustin> na dosta opreme marža se *smanjila* kako bi se rasprodale zalihe (nastale od slabijeg kupovanja zadnje vrijeme), radio bilo kakav obrtaj novaca i robe, pa i prodala stara roba prije uvoza novije (bolje i jeftinije) robe
<igustin> ivoks: pokušavam, ali većina ne kuži to
<ivoks> jucer sam imao razgovor
<ivoks> ako stavis 1000kn u banku
<igustin> većina gleda isključivo subjektivno i samo iz svojeg kuta gledišta
<ivoks> na kraju godin dobijes 1100kn, jesi li zaradio ili ne?
<ivoks> svi odgovaraju jesam, 100kn!
<igustin> :)
<ivoks> a kad pitas koliko si litara mlijeka mogao kupiti na pocetku godine sa 1000kn, a koliko na kraju sa 1100kn, svi me blijedo gledaju
<igustin> odgovor nije jednoznačan niti crno-bijeli, netko sposoba bi to pretvorio u robu ili okrenuo nekoliko puta i zaradio više od 100 kn
<igustin> ali jasno mi je što hoćeš reći
<ivoks> problem je sto ekipa brije da je novac vrijednost
<ivoks> a on to nije
<jelly> ne, ali je mjera
<ivoks> on samo predstavlja mjeru trenutne vrijednosti nekog proizvoda
<igustin> ali isto tako ima firmi koje su izračunale da će više dobiti ako stečeni kapital oroče na godinu dana i ne rade ništa, nego rade tijekom tih godinu dana i "pojedu" sami sebe
<jelly> novac je fantasticno dobra ideja, i kao i sve ostalo da se zloupotrijebiti ili glupotrijebiti
<ivoks> to su firme u kojima management nema pojma sto radi
<igustin> imam korisnika koji kad je vidio da neće ostvariti godišnji rast od 5+ %, lijepo stavio firmu u mirovanje i oročio sav kapital i "vidimo se za godinu dana"
<ivoks> a zivi od cega?
<ivoks> od orocenog novca
<igustin> čuj, bolje tako nego da radi s 30% gubitka koliko je bilo očito da će biti
<ivoks> i na kraju godine ce biti u minusu
<ivoks> u mnogim poslovima odlazak s trzista na godinu dana = odlazak s trzista zauvijek
<igustin> u manjem nego da ima hladan pogon (ljudi i režija) a prihoda nikakvih
<ivoks> mislis da ce netko poslovati s tobom ako zna da ces samo tako odustati na godinu dana?
<igustin> da, to je moguće, ali svjestan je tog rizika
<igustin> nije to odustajanje
<ivoks> je
<ivoks> njegovi klijenti su mozda ovisili o njemu
<ivoks> i sad ih je zajebo
<ivoks> brand je izjednacen s 'kreten koji me je sjebo'
<ivoks> sretno u trazenju posla :)
<igustin> rade na projektima povezanim s građevinom, gdje se stvari planiraju 1-2 godine unaprijed, a ako nema nikakvih takvih poslova u planovima, najavama i budžetima - svi ti projektanti, nadzori, izvođači i ostali neće raditi apsolutno ništa
<igustin> ivoks: nije tako, nisu sve branše iste
<ivoks> to je nesto drugo, tu nije nikoga sjebo
<igustin> pa to ti pričam
<igustin> neki su smanjili plaće privremeno, neki otpustili dio ljudi, kako tko, bitno je preživjeti
<igustin> teško je reći generalno, ali najviše ispaštaju oni ovisni isključivo o trgovini i obrtaju robe
<igustin> oni koji se bave uslugama, u pravilu preživljaju dobro
<ivoks> nema nista gore nego kad ti bas sve promjene iz patcha failaju
<ivoks> hah, pa tih fajlova niti nema tamo
<ivoks> super :)
<ivoks> aha... ok, komplikacije :)
<chaky> ima li tko ovakav problem na Unityu? Znaci, pokrenem program npr. thunderbird, spustim ga panel sa lijeve strane, medjutim ikonica thunderbirda u panelu nema indikator da je thunderbird vec pokrenut, a ako ponovno kliknem na tu ikonicu isti se ne pokrece, iako se uredno vrti u procesima. Thunderbird je samo primjer, isto se dogadja npr. s gnome-terminalom, ali ne uvijek.
<chaky> s alt+tab se ne mogu switchati na takav program
<chaky> primjetio sam da se to dogadja kada se prebacivam sa jedne virtualne povrsine na drugu
<ivoks> mislim, minimiziras program?
<chaky> da
<ivoks> kada je program pokrenut, onda se ikonica promijeni
<SilverSpace> chaky: ja ne, vidim taj minimize program i u alt+tab
<ivoks> lijevo od ikonice ti je '>'
<ivoks> ta oznaka oznacava da se program nalazi na trenutnom workspaceu
<chaky> ivoks: da, na to sam i mislio, ali toga nema, tj. ne dogdja se svaki put
<ivoks> jel strelica puna ili prazna?
<ivoks> izlgeda li kao trokut ili kao >?
<chaky> ivoks: aha, cek. Znaci ako se prebacim na workspace gdje sam minimizirao program, > bi se trebao pojaviti?
<ivoks> ne
<ivoks> cijelo vrijeme bi trebao biti >
<ivoks> a na workspaceu na kojem je minimizirana, pretvori se u trokut
<chaky> e kod mene je nema nikako
<SilverSpace> prazna je ako je na drugom workspaceu
<ivoks> i kad kliknes trhunderbird se ne pojavi?
<chaky> ne, samo zmiga i nista se ne dogadja
<ivoks> bas nikad?
<ivoks> ili ponekad?
<ivoks> naime, meni se to desavalo kada bi se thunderbird srusio
<chaky> ovo se samo ponekada dogadja
<ivoks> proces bi ostao visiti, ali se UI nikad nije pojavio
<SilverSpace> chaky: jesi probao napraviti reset unity i compiza
<ivoks> neovisno o window manageru
<chaky> e, ali thunderbird se nije srusio, thunderbird-bin proces postoji
<ivoks> ponavljam
<ivoks> naime, meni se to desavalo kada bi se thunderbird srusio
<ivoks> proces bi ostao visiti, ali se UI nikad nije pojavio
<chaky> ahaaa
<ivoks> morao bi ga bas kilati
<chaky> e to ja i napravim
<chaky> ali ne dogdja se bas uvijek i nije uvijek s thunderbirdom, vec i s drugim programima. Thunderbird sam samo uzeo kao primjer
<ivoks> meni samo sa thunderbirdom
<chaky> SilverSpace: kako?
<SilverSpace> unity --help
<chaky> aha, --reset
<chaky> oce to pobrisati postavke unitija?
<SilverSpace> naravno to 
<SilverSpace> jedino ti ikone ostanu 
<chaky> ok, onda budem to napravio kada mi se ponovno ovo dogodi
<SilverSpace> ako hoce i compiz ima naredba
<SilverSpace> gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/compiz-1
<SilverSpace> onda si moras sve ponovo postavit :)
<BotaniCar> bok
<jelly> mmm, sef mi je donio king double
<ivoks> bit ce da mu se svidjas
<ivoks> o svasta
<ivoks> klijentA naruci usluge od ponudjacaB
<ivoks> pri tom otkaze svu suradnju s ponudjacemA
<ivoks> ponudjacB zove klijentaA na razgovor i prodaju magle
<ivoks> klijentA zobe ponudjacaA da ih spasi od prodaje magle
<ivoks> kaj si ekipa zabrije, meni nije jasno...
<Mmike> :) a jasno ti je kak si homeopatiju zabrije? :)
<jelly> ponudjacA ponudi rjesenje, minimalno 30% skuplje nego sto je bilo prije
<Mmike> chrome folder na winxp (userData/nesto/nesto) ima 65k fileova unutra, brisanje traje vec 10ak minuta :)
<jelly> polizao sam ga do kraja!
<jelly> nemre trajati vise od 4-5 minuta
<ivoks> polizao si sefov sladoled, ha?
<jelly> \:D/
<ivoks> trajalo je 4-5 minuta?
<ivoks> :)
<Mmike> ohaaaaaaaa
<Mmike> gotovo je :)
<Mmike> zanimljivo je to kak ti windowsi
<Mmike> iako, frendica, ima 2 godine staru instalaciju windowsa
<Mmike> i pred 2 tjedna je otisla na neki porno sajt i uvaljalo joj se svega :)
<Mmike> al' 2 godine nije imala nikakvih bedova
<Mmike> i jucer dosao, partimage restore, vratio joj 'friske' windowse u 15 minuta, jos pol sata za nove updateove i antivirus novi, i jos 20 minuta za novi backup. Milina :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: je kad imas beckup
<jelly> koji sajt?
<SilverSpace> ja napravim svakome beckup ali kaj ti to vrijedi kad oni sa D particije sve obrisu i ako im pise NE BRISATI
<Mmike> SilverSpace, to je njihov problem
<Mmike> SilverSpace, my documents joj je na D, kao i svi filmovi, muzika, slike, sve
<Mmike> ima 750 gigi disk, od toga je C 100 giga, sa windowsima i instalacijom softvera
<Mmike> i to backupiram
<Mmike> tu je jedino bed kaj se ovoj virus bio nakotio na D u neki kufer, al' rijesili smo to :)
<SilverSpace> najbolje je kaj kazu da im je to na disku zauzimalo 5G prostora i onda pogledam D particija skoro prazna
<SilverSpace> kad mi jedan kaze razlog da su se radi toga usporili windozi 
<SilverSpace> poludis
<SilverSpace> imam nekog lika svako nesto shebe
<ivoks> Sarkozy: Netanyahu je lažov, ne podnosim ga više! Obama: Lako tebi, ja s njim moram pričati svaki dan
<SilverSpace> zadnji put sam mu tjedan dana drzao racunalo kod sebe da ga naucim pameti
<SilverSpace> ivoks: :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ja se opce ne sekiram
<Mmike> uredno uzmem nesto novaca za to onima koji 'nisu bas frendovi', oni sretni i zadovoljni
<Mmike> stovise, glup sam sto ne koristim cesce team viewer
<SilverSpace> e da
<SilverSpace> ja sad nikao da isprobam onaj chrome Remote 
<ivoks> http://dev.trublr.com/
<SilverSpace> od ka to
<SilverSpace> kad*
<ivoks> kad bude gotovo
<Mmike> team viewer
<Mmike> radi na windozama radi na linuxu
<Mmike> mosh s linuxa na windoze i obrnuto
<Mmike> s cim da na windowsima vidim na koliko mi Mhz radi CPU?
<ivoks> Mmike: #windows
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> jok, ##windows
<SilverSpace> Mmike: everest
<BotaniCar> mmike: ako ti se torentira softver, skini "aida64"
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> miro, everest je out of life cycle, aida64 je novi projekt tog tima
<Mmike> BotaniCar, jel' imas veci glomazniji i nepotrebnim-stvarima nakrcaniji softver za preporuciti, molim te? :)
<jelly> Mmike: sandra?
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: ma da :) koliko sam zastario 
<ivoks> koja ekipa
<ivoks> http://tv.jutarnji.hr/video/show/20c0ea1da06805bf1ae336955f648585
<Mmike> ama ja bi nesto malecko, samo za to
<Mmike> ala: cat /proc/cpuinfo :)
<BotaniCar> Miro: jebes "zastarjelost" te vrste, bitno da jos uvijek mozes pivo pit ! 
<jelly> pitaj ##windows mahere onda
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: bas i ne :))
<BotaniCar> Mmike: mislim da start>run>sysinfo da nekaj, ali nisam siguran da li samo vrstu CPUa ili i takt
<BotaniCar> Mozes uz nesto drkanja sloziti WMI, al brijem da ti je brze skinuti aidu
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: zakaj, svega ti, nemres pivo pit ? 
<SilverSpace> bolestina mi zabranila tj. mogu ali se poslje patim :)
<BotaniCar> a dobro, dobre stvari vrijede malo muke :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar, cpu-z
<Mmike> BotaniCar, malen, divan, tocno sto sam htio
<Mmike> (ok, malo prevelik, al' ajde, windowsi su to)
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> joj, da, sorka, zaboravil sam na njega , uvijek aidu skinem jer se kasnije sjetim da bi htio vidjeti "jos nesto" 
<jelly> sorka
 * jelly is too old for this shit
<igustin> jelly: ++
<Mmike> Mater
<Mmike> I Amis Telekomu
<Mmike> doduse, bilo je vrlo jednostavno perklikati Linksysa da se prebaci iz AP moda u client mod i da bude routerbridge prema HTCu :)
<jelly> imamo jednog dalmatinca koji se uvijek zgraža nad purgerskim pretjeranim umanjenicama poput bokić, ročkas, sokić
<jelly> postaje mi jasno zašto
<igustin> a ono "wolim te", "pozzzzz" i slično? :)
<jelly> nisam cuo wolim te
<jelly> woda je mokwa
<igustin> lol
<igustin> a nama su znali reći da pričamo nerazumljivim geekovskim jezikom
<igustin> Å¡to je onda ovo danas... :/
<ivoks> i mene zivcira 'bokic'
<ivoks> al rockas je sleng
<ivoks> jer je umanjenica rodjendancic
<Mmike> daklem, crko amis
<Mmike> nakon toliko vremena sto je radi ok
<jelly> koliko vremena?
<Mmike> 3 godine
<jelly> pa to je fantasticno vrijeme za bez ispada
<ivoks> meni istekao ugovor s iskonom
<jelly> Mmike: i da crkne jednom godisnje, opet super
<ivoks> da vidimo jesu li dostupne napredne usluge
<ivoks> Nažalost, usluga trenutno nije dostupna na željenom broju
<jelly> #define napredne_usluge
<ivoks> adsl :)
<jelly> heh
<ivoks> trenutno imam biz.adsl
<jelly> najbolje/jeftinije sto mos dobit, ako provider nema dslam u tvojoj centrali, je vjerojatno "naked" od kojeg god providera
<jelly> (ak je to opce izaslo na trziste. ups)
 * jelly se nada da kanal nema javne logove
<igustin> :D
<igustin> ima
<igustin> afaik
<igustin> zaustavite Reuters! :D
<SilverSpace> kak se nece app instalirati ako ne odmontiram SD karticu 
<SilverSpace> fuck android
<ivoks> ?
<SilverSpace> kao da je app na SD kartici premjesten
<SilverSpace> a nije 
<SilverSpace> tj. nije ni instaliran
<SilverSpace> kaze da ga ne moze instalirati na usbe ili sd karticu
<SilverSpace> kad odmobtiram sd karticu onda ga uredno instalira na telefon
<SilverSpace> vjerojatno froyo serucka sa novim verzijama app
<Mmike> jelly, pretjerujem
<Mmike> jelly, zna se desiti (recimo, jednom godisnje) da po noci ne radi
<Mmike> cca pol sata
<Mmike> kao 'redovno odrzavanje', vele
<Mmike> al' ovak po danu da ne radi, to nisam nikad imao
<jelly> ak je s najavom, to se ne racuna
<Mmike> pa najava je na njihovim stranicama
<Mmike> al' tko to cita :0
<jelly> jedan nenajavljeni ispad u tri godine je vrlo, vrlo dobro
<Mmike> jeps, izvrsno, znam
<SilverSpace> Mmike: nije ti opet macka skakala po prekidacima :)
<jelly> za razliku od toga, ja imam dva rezervna interneta, jedan prek tetheringa od firme, i jos jedan privatni 3g samo za data promet  :-|
<jelly> neki put se zna desiti da samo jedan radi
<Mmike> da, mene upravo vipnet spasava :)
<Mmike> i linksys, u 2 klika sam prebacio cijelu mrezu doma da ide preko vipneta :)
<Mmike> "ovako, samo za tebe,u pitanju je hardverski kvar na kartici rutera u jednom od pop centara i da se radi na zamjeni. Tnx :)"
<Mmike> twiter nekad ima jako smisla :)
<jelly> tak mi imamo rezervne kartice za vecinu stvari
<jelly> pa onda kad krepa, ljudi skacu u auto i idu mijenjat
<Mmike> nadam se da i ovi to sad rade, tj, da ne narucuju nove :)
<jelly> i onda se to desava onoliko cesto koliko si kupio kvalitetan hardver
<jelly> hm, jel mogu dobit na androidu sa htc sense da power button bira sound profil (normal, glasni za vani, vibrate/silent za sastanke ili kino)
<jelly> kao na nokiji
 * SilverSpace je lud lud
<jelly> menu -> settings -> sound -> sound profile je tlaka
<SilverSpace> jelly: ja to rjesavam sa volume gumbima
<SilverSpace> je da nije to to ali pomaze
<civija> jelly: koja verzija androida i sensea?
<jelly> eg, rjesenje je vjerojatno kao i sve ostalo na ardoidu, instalirati aplikaciju
<civija> afair na starijim verzijama je to bilo ...
<jelly> civija: 2.3.5; ne znam
<civija> hmm, to je nesto skroz novo
<jelly> di vidim koja je verzija sensea
<jelly> aha.  Android 2.3.3, Sense "2.1 for Messenger"
<jelly> lagao sam
<civija> sram te bilo
<civija> lagati tako javno
<jelly> power button zalocka
<civija> jelly: nesto ovako http://tapatalk.com/mu/3bb6ba0e-e4db-7ac9.jpg ?
<jelly> preferably u widget obliku, ili da odmah mogu birati sound profile
<civija> ovako kao na slici sam ja imao na desireu prije upgrade rom-a
<civija> ovaj menu dobijes na power buttonu
<jelly> eh, a na ovom chacha power zaloka i to je to
<chaky> jelly: ovako nesto https://market.android.com/details?id=net.zalio.android.spm
<jelly> a drzanje 4 sekunde ga ugasi, kao pc
<civija> probaj ga drzati 2 sekunde :)
<jelly> chaky: e, taj sam probao i vise mi se svidja https://market.android.com/details?id=jp.sakurasoftwear.quick_sound_change
<chaky> [Normal]→[Silent]→[Vibrate] switch in that order. <- ima CyanogenMod ROM u notification dropdown izborniku.
<jelly> dropdown sucks, previse komplicirano
<jelly> tj, tu je negdje.  Ocem jedan klik za otvoriti i jedan za izbrati.  Sa widgetom koji rotira opcije imam samo jedan klik, ako je telefon vec odlokan i ako sam vec u homeu
<jelly> to mi je skroz ok.  Jedino sto widget ima neonski zelenu boju al to cu prezivit
<chaky> jelly: isto tako CM7 ima i na lockscreenu slider koji radi isto.
<jelly> eto cim HTC izda S-OFF za taj model, i cim CM pocne podrzavati model, probat cu ga
<jelly> za sad nema roota
<civija> ima root za 2.3.3 ...
<jelly> za htc chacha?
<civija> ili ti mislis "nema roota" dok CM ne pocne podrzavati model?
<civija> nema toliko veze koji je model nego verzija androida
<jelly> mislim "za sad ne mogu flashati drugi image"
<jelly> nit mi se iskreno da zezati s tim
<chaky> widgetlocker app (nije free), ima mogucnost dodavanja raznoraznih pizdarija na lockscreen, pa mozda ima i sound profiles.
<chaky> ako duze drzis volume down tipku pritisnutu, mob se prebaci na vibraciju.
<jelly> to je ok
<SilverSpace> kao sto rekoh sa volume gumbom mi je to najbrze 
<jelly> al mi se ne da poslije vracat na isti nacin, pa da ne vratim na jednaku glasnocu
<SilverSpace> chaky: ili na skroz utisano
<SilverSpace> meni fali opcija da se sam ugasi u np. 23h i ujutro upali 7h
<chaky> zvuk?
<igustin> SilverSpace: tko ili Å¡to?
<jelly> morbitel
<chaky> :)
<igustin> zar nemaš timed profiles?
<SilverSpace> igustin: telefon
<chaky> SilverSpace: ako je za zvuk, onda imas app za to.
<SilverSpace> chaky: da znam za zvuk
<igustin> ja na Nokii E72 imam mogućnost da se određeni profil aktivira u određeno vrijeme
<chaky> CM7 ima ugradje Quiet hours
<igustin> SilverSpace: ti bi da se mob baš ugasi i upali?
<SilverSpace> da to sam na SE imao 
<SilverSpace> i bilo mi je super
<jelly> svako jutro upisivati pin
<SilverSpace> jelly: to sam ugasio 
<jelly> o.O
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/9zyC7q
<SilverSpace> ovo je ok 
<ivoks> pa imas quiet hours
<jelly> nisam siguran da quiet hours utišaju i mrežni promet
<ivoks> pa zasto bi to radio?
<ivoks> ode. puce
<ivoks> u vrazju mater i lenovo
<SilverSpace> ?
<ivoks> nesto je krcnulo
<ivoks> jos radi, al...
<ivoks> i sta sad
<ivoks> sad moram novi kupiti
<ivoks> http://www.mikronis.hr/shop/item.asp?itemid=16776&catid=16
<ivoks> 12k kuna
<ivoks> koji koolaid ovi piju?
<ivoks> navodno HP isto ima modele sa klitom
<Mmike> ok, gotovo radno vrijeme
<Mmike> gasim internet
<Mmike> (koji fail, da moram gasit internet) 
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/bijela-kuca--ne-postoje-dokazi-o-kontaktu-ljudske-rase-s-izvanzemaljcima/985815/
<jelly> ivoks: kaj je puklo
<ivoks> ekran
<jelly> uf
<ivoks> tj... nesto unutra
<ivoks> krcnulo
<jelly> ae
<ivoks> radi, nis se ne vidi
<ivoks> brijem da ce i raditi jos neko vrijeme
<jelly> ni thinkpad nije ko nekad
<ivoks> al, vrijeme je ionako za novi
<jelly> mozda je lampa
<jelly> mozda su u sumi
<SilverSpace> grana :)
<ivoks> http://shopping1.hp.com/is-bin/INTERSHOP.enfinity/WFS/WW-USSMBPublicStore-Site/en_US/-/USD/ViewProductDetail-Start;pgid=q.lwlVlq9nBSR0Ye9ES5e3LV0000-t56B1K3;sid=8hZfNYgBaTBcNca4pcWYoVEOIBhnRFoPymc=?ProductUUID=HXYQ7EN5XdcAAAEwwGxWzlSx&CatalogCategoryID=IZwQ7EN58yoAAAEuiS9CFgHD&JumpTo=OfferList
<SilverSpace> i kak da ja sad to otvorim :))
<ivoks> klikni
<jelly> ja bi X121e jer nemam para ni potrebe za X220 :-)
<ivoks> u gnome-terminal, je ctrl+klik
<ivoks> x220 je bezobrazno skup
<jelly> meni u xchatu je desni gumb, Open in web browser
<SilverSpace> ivoks: ma znam zajebavam se
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> ne, izdaci u .hr su bezobrazni
<jelly> ivoks: trebao si kupit kad si bio preko
<ivoks> jelly: pa idem opet
<ivoks> svako malo
<ivoks> skoro jednom svaki mjesec
<jelly> pa eto :-|
<ivoks> pa nije problem kupit
<ivoks> problem je naci kvalitetno nesto
<ivoks> u ovaj koji sad imam ulozio sam hrpu novaca
<ivoks> i nije mi zao
<ivoks> ak bi nasao tak nes opet...
<SilverSpace> http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/maksimalni-iops/112124.aspx
<SilverSpace> bome brziii
<ivoks> nabijem glib
<SilverSpace> http://geizhals.at/?in=&fs=ocz+revodrive+3
<SilverSpace> kaj ti je sad kriv glib :))
<ivoks> in your face mutavi glibu!
<ivoks> izdebugirao, nasao problem, popravio
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> http://i.imgur.com/MH6Gj.gif
<jelly-home> Bibic malo neurozan
<ivoks> haha
<ivoks> krivog zagrlio :)
<SilverSpace> ili namjerno :)
<ivoks> sumnjam
<SilverSpace> ma provokator :)
<locodir-user> Bok.
<locodir-user> Može tko pomoći sa odg na par pitanja u vezi Ux sa USB driv-a?
<locodir-user> Ux = Ubuntu Linux, ak se tako piše.
<locodir-user> HDD na notebooku više ne radi.
<jelly-home> sam pitaj
<locodir-user> Imam dva USB sticka, 8 i 4 GB, Transcend, čitanje 32MB/sek.
<locodir-user> Evo pišem, pa onda.. 
<locodir-user> Pretpostavljam da bih mogao izvest nešto poput bootanja sa USB sticka, samo što sve trebam napraviti?
<locodir-user> Mislim da taj USB bude zapravo HDD.
<locodir-user> Novi sam u ovom, potpuno.
<locodir-user> Nešt sam malo pogledao, kužim o čemu se radi, no nebih htio da za dva dana krepa i USB stick.
<locodir-user> Neka barem kratka uputa ako je moguće.
<ivoks> nisam skuzio sto zelis
<ivoks> zelis disk zamijeniti sa usb stickom?
<ivoks> tj., zelis da ti USB stick posluzi kao disk?
<locodir-user> Da.
<ivoks> to je losa ideja
<ivoks> usb stickovi nisu zamisljeni za toliko citanja/pisanja
<ivoks> brzo ce ti riknuti
<locodir-user> Ne da želim, nemam novaca za novi HDD.
<ivoks> razumijem, ali ovako ces samo jos ostati i bez stickova
<locodir-user> Dal je moguće da je OS u RAM-u? 2GB.
<ivoks> moguce je
<ivoks> samo onda imas problem sa zapisivanjem promjena
<ivoks> iako, postoji USB ubuntu image koji ti to sve omogucuje
<locodir-user> Mislim boot, pa u ramu ima foldera po kojima piše briše.
<ivoks> pa odakle sad surfas?
<ivoks> ircas
<ivoks> ako ti disk ne radi
<locodir-user> Od doma sa svog PCa. Starcima je krepal HDD na NB-u.
<ivoks> koji OS ti je na tom PC-u?
<locodir-user> XP SP3 up to date.
<ivoks> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<ivoks> pogledaj tocku 2) Burn your CD or create a bootable USB stick
<locodir-user> OK, vidio sam to.
<ivoks> ah, ne
<ivoks> glup sam
<ivoks> to nije to
<ivoks> u biti, je
<ivoks> samo ne instaliras, nego pokrenes live session
<locodir-user> To je live.
<ivoks> al to je zamisljeno samo za demonstraciju
<ivoks> da, to je live
<locodir-user> Ne stignem pisati tak brzo.
<ivoks> ali mozes spremiti promjene
<locodir-user> Kužim live distro.
<locodir-user> Kak?
<ivoks> ima opcija
<ivoks> ne znam gdje se odabire, nisam to nikad koristio
<ivoks> ali znam da je ugradjeno
<ivoks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<ivoks> Live USB creator automates the process of creating a bootable Live USB system from a running Ubuntu Live CD. Simply run the Live CD, install the tool and start the Live USB installation from the System administration menu.
<locodir-user> Da to bi bilo to što trebam, tako zvuči.
<ivoks> na zalost, to je sve sto znam
<ivoks> znam kako napraviti image rucno
<locodir-user> OK, čekaj.
<ivoks> al ne znam za ove gui alate koji pretvaraju CD image u USB image
<locodir-user> Malo sam pregledavo web
<locodir-user> i naišao na ovo, samo da copy
<locodir-user> "I ja bi obavezno, tj. kad god stavljam OS na usb, uzimam stari ext2 filesystem, jer on nema journaling koji inače troši usbove jako."
<ivoks> to je tocno
<locodir-user> Ima jš, možeš još malo ostat?
<ivoks> pa cuj, radim
<ivoks> al pomoci cu koliko mogu
<locodir-user> Samo malo, pls.
<ivoks> pa pisi, nemoj me moliti da ostanem
<ivoks> samo gubimo vrijeme :)
<locodir-user> OK.
<locodir-user> "ext4 je moguce koristiti bez journalinga, to je brze od ext2"
<locodir-user> Kako?
<ivoks> ma zaboravi to
<ivoks> ext4 bez journalinga je ext2
<ivoks> ext3 = ext2 + journaling
<ivoks> ext4 = ext3 + some other features
<ivoks> ako iz ext4 maknes journaling, onda imas samo ext2
<ivoks> ak ti je disk takav problem, imam ja jedan viska
<ivoks> nije nesto velik, ali je veci od 8G
<ivoks> pa ako si iz zagreba/varazdina/splita/sibenika, mogu ti ga dati ovaj tjedan
<locodir-user> Iz Koprivnice sam, hvala.
<locodir-user> Ma to je već drugi
<ivoks> eh, na tom me potezu bas i nema :/
<locodir-user> ima jamstvo 5 g, a radio je 6 mj
<ivoks> pa onda ga nosi na servis
<locodir-user> 1. je radio 3 mj!
<locodir-user> Da, dućana više nema u KC,nego samo u Čakovcu
<locodir-user> pa moram slati poštom u ČK, novaca nemamo,
<locodir-user> treba čekati opet tko zna kolko,
<locodir-user> i tako to, ne.
<locodir-user> Znaš možda koga da je tak nešto napravio?
<ivoks> pa ne znam
<ivoks> probaj nazvati ducan i pitati ih sto napraviti
<locodir-user> I da je radilo neko vrijeme?
<locodir-user> Ma znam tu proceduru, prošao sam ju već jednom.
<jelly-home> ext4 bez journalinga nije bezveze, jer jos uvijek ima extente i brzi fsck
<locodir-user> Novac je u pitanju, na svaku kunu se doma pazi.
<ivoks> locodir-user: poslat cu ti ja disk postom onda
<ivoks> moze tak?
<jelly-home> sata ili ide u tom notebooku?
<locodir-user> Čuj, hvala, nisam tu radi toga. Probat ću ovako.
<ivoks> znam da nisi
<ivoks> al ja imam disk viska, tebi treba
<ivoks> a ovako ces si samo stickove polomit
<locodir-user> Hvala, No stvarno nije potrebno.
<locodir-user> Imam stick-ove pa treba probati.
<jelly-home> pazi, to je prijedlog cisto zato sto je tak jednostavnije rijesit i manje komplikacija nego se zezati sa USBom
<locodir-user> HDD ću ja riješiti, ćim bude posla i sve kaj to prati.
<jelly-home> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCD/Persistence
<jelly-home> ... valjda
<jelly-home> nisam probao nis od toga
<ivoks> ono, mogu ja taj disk i bacit
<ivoks> odradio je 6 godina u toshibi :)
<ivoks> pitanje je koliko ce jos
<jelly-home> pih, a moj 5 godina u thinkpadu 
<locodir-user> OK, ivoks je već stavio gore link na wiki, tvoj je na help, OK.
<locodir-user> Ma ne znam, ovo je Acer 5520, izgleda da voli jest HDD.
<jelly-home> jedino je problem ak makina ima 5+ godina i mozda IDE 9.5mm disk a ne SATA
<locodir-user> Dobio sam ga razbijenog, stavio novi (rabljeni) display.
<jelly-home> mozda ide* IDE disk
<locodir-user> SATA je.
<locodir-user> Radio je strcima 6 mj super, prekjučer počelo.
<locodir-user> W7.
<SilverSpace> cudno da ti se diskovi toliko kvare
<jelly-home> nakon x godina?
<locodir-user> Jučer mi je radio 5 sati, danas se gasi svakih 5 do 10 min.
<SilverSpace> frendu crkla tri za godinu dana 
<ivoks> jelly-home: vjerovao ili ne, disk je sata
<SilverSpace> i krivac je bilo napajanje
<ivoks> toshiba rulez
<ivoks> vidis... mogao bi vidjeti njihovu ponudu
<ivoks> taj laptop jos uvijek radi
<ivoks> toshiba satellite pro
<ivoks> baterija je otisla, kuciste popucalo, ali i dalje radi
<ivoks> nekad su laptopi bili laptopi
<jelly-home> ivoks: pa eto, i moj je sata, 5400 krama koja jedva izgura 20-30MB/s
<ivoks> tak je i ovaj
<jelly-home> sramota za IBM da je to stavljao u Thinkpade
<jelly-home> al eto jos radi, sluzio bi za filmove da nemam dsl ;-)
<locodir-user> Ovaj je WD 7200.
<jelly-home> to je pak solidno za notebook disk
<locodir-user> Al kaj možeš.
<locodir-user> Na PCu je jedan WD radio 7 godina!!!
<locodir-user> Ali taj je puno radio!
<jelly-home> svaki model i serija su drukciji
<ivoks> ima wd shitova
<ivoks> a ima i wd dobrih diskova
<jelly-home> i svi proizvodiaci su imali bar jednu seriju koja je bila katastrofa za pokrit se usima
<locodir-user> OK. Hvala Vam na uputi i ponudi za pomoć. Zahvaljujem.
<locodir-user> Idem to proućiti i pokušati nešto napraviti.
<locodir-user> Srdaćan pozdrav.
<jelly-home> .o/
<ivoks> bok
<jelly-home> hah, prijevod naslova na novi tv: "O za Osvetu"
<jelly-home> (V for Vendetta je strip i film krcat dosjetkama na slovo 'v')
<hbogner> pozdrav
<SilverSpace> hbogner: oj
<SilverSpace> lijepo izgleda http://www.bug.hr/digitalije/tableti/lenovo/thinkpad-nz72scs/1119.aspx
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IXFexk6k39M
<igustin> eZaba i službeno podržana na Linuxu: http://www.zaba.hr/home/wps/wcm/connect/zaba_hr/zabautils/onlineusluge/e-zaba+poslovno+bankarstvo/cb61de8048a2f4a1a8e4b800a0f22fc8
<chaky> This time next year, Linux will rule the desktop! :)
<ivoks> ma da? konacno!
<sale> vidi stvarno, .deb-ovi i .rpm-ovi
<sale> jos samo fali source :-)
<igustin> najomraženiji su prvi to napravili ;)
<ivoks> sad ce me RBA cut
<igustin> da, baš sam htio nešto slično reći...
<ivoks> glupani, a razgovarao sam sa visoko pozicioniranim ljudima
<igustin> a mogla je RBA biti prva ;)
<ivoks> a glupani nisu htjeli ni slusat 'nas IT kaze da nije izvedivo'
<ivoks> poslat cu im mail
<ivoks> imaju li planova pratiti konkurenciju ili mogu slobodno svoje poslove prenjeti u zabu
<ivoks> vec skidam .deb-ove
<ivoks> naravno, pcscd
<ivoks> joj, RBA mutavi konji
<ivoks> zas nisu napravili 64bitne debove...
<sale> vjerojatno njihov IT kaze da to nije izvedivo :-)
<ivoks> pih, to bi ja mogao prepakirati za amd64
<ivoks> s obzirom da su novi ubuntui multiarch
<ivoks> qt
<ivoks> pih
<ivoks> debove su napravili s alienom
<chaky> darovanom konju se ne gleda u zube :)
<ivoks> a java aplikacija :)
<ivoks> naravno, slozit cemo mi to
<ivoks> zanimljivo
<ivoks> nema podrske za mac os
<ivoks> :)
#ubuntu-hr 2011-11-09
<dodobas> yello
<ivoks> evo, ovako cemo:
<ivoks> Postovani
<ivoks> Prije vise od godinu dana sam pitao za podrsku za Linux sustave pri uporabi iDirekt servisa. Nudio sam i pomoc za implementaciju iste. Na zalost, nije bilo zainteresiranosti s vase strane za takvo sto.
<ivoks> S obzirom da je vasa konkurencija uocila potrebu za takvom podrskom, ponavljam isto pitanja. Ima li RBA namjeru izaci u susret svojim klijentima ili nam ne preostaje drugo nego promijeniti banku? S obzirom da nije rijec o tehnickom problemu, ovakav stav banke mogu interpretirati samo kao bezobrazan odnos prema vlastitim klijentima.
<ivoks> Lijep pozdrav
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> Prošle godine RAF je prizemljio čitavu flotu od 126 Hawk T-1 mlažnjaka, koje koriste Crvene strijele za svoje akrobacije. Razlog je bio kvar na sustavu za izbacivanje iz zrakoplova. 'Ako sustav za izbacivanje radi normalno, čak i ako je zrakoplov na tlu, pilot bi trebao ostati živ', rekao je za Daily Mail izvor iz RAF-a.
<ivoks> a sad:
<ivoks> Poručnik Sean Cunningham poginuo je sjedeći u kokpitu svojeg zrakoplova, koji čak nije ni bio u zraku, prenosi Daily Mail. Iz zasad neutvrđenog razloga, došlo je do izbacivanja njegovog sjedala iz kokpita, dok je on sjedio u njemu.
<ivoks> mozda greska u prijevodu
<MmikeDOMA> loiho
<Mmike> curi mi salica! :)
<Mmike> keramicka salica, curi :L)
<obruT> jedno glupo pitanje... sendmail kad se boota pokusava resolvati "naziv stroja", ako ne uspijeva jako dugo mu treba da se podigne, ako uspije odmah se starta... recimo da se stroj zove "pero".... ako u /etc/hosts "pero" stavim pod 127.0.0.1 onda se odmah zdigne i sve ok, ako stavim pod 192.168.x.y (ip adresa na eth1 interfaceu, pingabilno, sve ok) onda nece i ceka na faking dugi timeout... nije mi jasno, zasto ?  fakat ne mogu smislit proces resolvanja 
<ivoks> obruT: mozda se podigne prije IP-a?
<ivoks> nisam sendmail, srecom, taknuo vec godinama
<ivoks> Poštovani,
<ivoks> potvrđujemo da je Vaša poruka uspješno zaprimljena, te smo istu proslijedili nadležnom organizacijskom odjelu Banke.
<ivoks> S poštovanjem,
<ivoks> RBA iDIREKT
<obruT> mreza se definitivno digne prije sendmaila
 * Mmike nezna nista o sendmailu
<igustin> obruT: primijetio sam isto, ali nisam se bavio time jer se switcham na postfix
<obruT> ma sendmail dodje po defaultu na centosu, a strojeve trebam za neki test pa ono, na kraju sam disejblo sedmail i zaboli me :)
<obruT> nije da mi treba mta gore
<obruT> valjda samo Zubcic jos vrti taj sendmail
<ivoks> igustin: tek sad? :)
<ivoks> ja sam se na postfix preswitchao prije 10 godina
<igustin> ma ne tek sad, nego kad negdje stavim centos prebacim na postfix
<igustin> obruT: opali system-switch-mail i vozi
<igustin> obruT: ne znam koliko ti je pametno isključiti MTA, neki servisi bi se mogli tužiti :/
<ivoks> igustin: cekam odogovor od RBA :)
<igustin> ivoks: prenesi kad dobiješ
<ivoks> igustin: jesi im i ti nes poslao?
<igustin> ne, ali ću reći svojem referentu s kojim sam o tome pričao
<SilverSpace> dan
<ivoks> ma ja sam razgovarao s ljudima koji su im radili web portal i aplikaciju
<ivoks> reko lik, ma gotovo je u roku keks, znamo da radi, imamo to vec
<ivoks> samo eto, banka ne zeli
<ivoks> pa cemo vidjeti sad
<igustin> ZABA je djelovala puno tvrdoglavije, a opet su prvi
<ivoks> pa da
<ivoks> stari ce se razveseliti
<ivoks> on koristi linux za sve, dokumente i nacrte
<ivoks> jedino za e banking mora dignut virtualku
<ivoks> a kako je u zabi, sad ce i to moci
<ivoks> sve me sram :)
<jelly-home> kaj RBA netbanking ne radi na linuxima?
<ivoks> za poslovne subjekte, ne
<jelly-home> aaa.  smartcard nisu slozili?
<ivoks> ma usb stick
<ivoks> nema vise smartcarda
<jelly-home> stogod
<ivoks> ja imam usb stick od RBA s kojeg citam svoj certifikat na linuxu
<ivoks> sve radi
<ivoks> jedino njihova web aplikacija trazi windows, bez ikakvog razloga
<jelly-home> a nemres joj lagati?
<ivoks> ne :/
<ivoks> probao sam sve nacine
<ivoks> trazi taj java library
<ivoks> cak sam i izvukao taj file
<ivoks> al web app doslovno ima path C:\Windows\blabla\taj.jar
<ivoks> ono, firefox pita za pin
<ivoks> upises pin, nastavis dalje
<ivoks> i kad se treba otvoriti gui... krah
<ivoks> dakle, autentifikacija prodje... sto je sve za sto taj stick sluzi
<SilverSpace> to je sve u javi 
<ivoks> pa da
<ivoks> unaprijed je zamisljeno da bude portabilno
<SilverSpace> aha krivi covjek na krivom mjestu :)
<jelly-home> ivoks: LD_PRELOADaj open() 
<civija> to je internet bankarstvo za gradjane ili poslovnjake?
<ivoks> poslovnjake
<ivoks> jelly-home: probao sam... taj jar je isto windows centric
<jelly-home> eh
<ivoks> al mozda se nesto da sloziti od ove ezaba aplikacije :)
<SilverSpace> zanimljivo Red Hat ima 64 bitni paket, a Ubuntu nema :)
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> cak sam iznenadjem da ima ubuntu uopce
<ivoks> pokazuje da u zabi netko actually prati trziste :)
 * Mmike ima token za RBA
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> Mmike: imam i ja, al to je polulegalno
<Mmike> ivoks, dok god mi radi, I don't care. 
<jelly-home> polu...?
<Mmike> a, da
<Mmike> nije 'digitalni certifikat'
<ivoks> ne sadrze potpis
<Mmike> jeps
<Mmike> iako je to bullshit, jer je taj token unique i znaju kome su ga dali
<Mmike> i ja sam duzan brinuti se o tome, k'o sto sam duzan brinuti se o smartcardu ili cemu vec
<ivoks> al nije u tome stvar
<jelly-home> aha, neko bi ti mogao podvaliti ili maznuti token?
<ivoks> ti ne mozes postaviti gpg potpis na transakciju
<ivoks> nemas certifikat na tokenu
<ivoks> usb stickovi imaju tvoj primarni key
<ivoks> ovaj, privatni key
<ivoks> s kojim se potpisuju transakcije
<Mmike> ivoks, pa isti kufer
<ivoks> nije
<Mmike> kak nije? :)
<ivoks> ti token mozes koristiti samo za pristup banci
<Mmike> da, nije 'digitalni certifikat'
<ivoks> i za nista drugo
<Mmike> pa za to mi i treba
<Mmike> za nista drugo
<ivoks> usb stick mozes koristiti za banku, e poreznu, epdv, e ovo, e ono, mozes ga koristiti za login na stroj
<Mmike> yea, right
<ivoks> token je autorizacija jednog servisa
<ivoks> usb stick je autentifikacija prema svim servisima
<Mmike> da, al' to nije razlog zasto je 'polu legalan'
<igustin> sve to stoji, ali token kao takav nije ništa lošiji u smislu sigurnosti
<Mmike> meni osobno ne treba autentifikacija prema svim servisima
<ivoks> Mmike: je, zato sto zakon propisuje digitalni certifikat kao vjerodostojnu autentifikaciju
<Mmike> treba mi da mogu rec 'daj para toliko peri' i da mogu rec 'prebaci dolare u funte'
<Mmike> ivoks, i ovo je vjerodostojna autentifikacija
<ivoks> to nema veze
<ivoks> ponavljam, zakon propisuje digitalni certifikat kao vjerodostojnu autentifikaciju
<Mmike> pa ima, sa stanovista zakona, zato i je 'polu legalno'
<Mmike> ali je i bullshit
<Mmike> i objasnjenja koja se prodaju ljudima su isto bullshit
<ivoks> usb stick je sigurniji
<igustin> u kom smislu?
<ivoks> autentifikacija preko tokena uopce ne ovisi o tebi, kao covjeku
<ivoks> ovisi o algoritmu banke
<ivoks> banka uvijek zna koji set brojeva otkljucava tvoj racun
<ivoks> dakle, propust u sigurnosti banke ugrozava tvoj racun
<Mmike> aha, a sa usb keyem to nezna?
<ivoks> i to propust na web serveru, ne teze
<ivoks> sa usb keyem imas privatni kljuc
<ivoks> koji je kod tebe
<ivoks> banka ga nema
<ivoks> jer ti banka ne izdaje usb key
<ivoks> nego drzava
<Mmike> ok ok, objasni mi kako propust na bancinoj strani osigurava moju paru, pliz :)
<ivoks> Mmike: 10:20 < ivoks> i to propust na web serveru, ne teze
<Mmike> (na stranu to sto drzava ima moj private key, to je skroz neka druga prica)
<ivoks> s tokenom, propust u web aplikaciji ti kompromitira racun
<Mmike> ivoks, jeps, kako to mislis izolirati sa usb stickom?
<Mmike> kako propust u webaplikaciji NE kompromitira moj racun u banci?
<Mmike> ako imam usb drekec?
<ivoks> ajde, sjedi i slusaj
<ivoks> sa usb kljucem, web aplikacija ne moze pristupiti tvom racunu
<ivoks> ako je web aplikacija iole ozbiljno napisana
<ivoks> sa tokenom, web aplikacija moze uvijek pristupiti tvojem racunu, kako god bila napisana
<ivoks> onaj broj koji ti dobijes na tokenu se samo usporedjuje s onim sto banka ocekuje
<ivoks> dakle, web aplikacija uvijek zna koji broj na tkoenu otvara tvoj racun
<ivoks> uvijek
<ivoks> bio ti ulogiran ili ne
<ivoks> a usb key je najobicniji PGP
<ivoks> dva dijela kljuca
<ivoks> bez privatnog, nema autentifikacije
<Mmike> daklem, jel vidis flaw u svojoj logici?
<ivoks> ne
<ivoks> mozda ti imas flaw u razumijevanju :)
<Mmike> <ivoks> ako je web aplikacija iole ozbiljno napisana
<ivoks> joj, ja sam budala
<Mmike> ako je aplikazija iole ozbijlno napisana, token je siguran jednako kao i usb kljuc
<ivoks> pokusavam razgovarati s covjekom koji brije na zavjere
<Mmike> lol :)
<ivoks> tkoen ne moze biti nikako siguran
<Mmike> objasni mi kako :)
<ivoks> jer aplikacija zna koji set brojeva otkljucava
<Mmike> kako zna? :)
<ivoks> pa zna
<Mmike> pametna neka aplikacija, jeld? :)
<ivoks> aplikacija kao takva posjeduje algoritam
<Mmike> ivoks
<Mmike> pricas gluposti :)
<Mmike> aplikacija UVIJEK postjeduje algoritam
<Mmike> i ako je sjebana, uvijek ce sjebato raditi
<Mmike> so sto sam se ja autentificirao sa javnim kljucem je isti kufer kao da sam se autentificirao tokenom
<Mmike> jer banka zna da sam to - ja
<Mmike> a ne pero peric
<Mmike> (ili nezna, ako je losa banka)
<Mmike> to dal' ja imam token ili imam keypair, svejedno je
<Mmike> ne vidim kako automagicaly rjesavas problem da moj racun u banci nije digitalno zasticen, jer banka inace nebi mogla raditi transakcije po njemu na nacin na koji to radi sada
<Mmike> banka je meni dala token, i to je MOJ token, i ja sam duzan ne dati ga nikome. I banka provjerava dal' ja fakat to jesam tako da usporedi broj tokena s brojem koji mora biti na tokenu. Odnosno, provjerava dal' fakat ja taj token imam u rukama. Ako to uspije/prodje, onda banka zna, da, to je debeli Mike.
<Mmike> ISTA STVAR je i sa usb keyem, samo sto se tamo ja predstavljam svojim digitalnim certifikatom, banka provjeri isti i kaze - to je debeli Mike
<Mmike> Banka i dalje moze varati i reci 'da, to je debeli mike, al' ajmo mi to nabildanom ivoksu stavit na racun'
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> Uopce ne ulazim sad u to da netko drugi ima moj tajni kljuc, osim mene.
<SilverSpace> douuše da ti ga netko i ukrade token je zasticen passwordom pa ti nemoze nist napraviti
<ivoks> nebitno
<ivoks> kada je tvoj password nebitna karika u autentifikaciji
<ivoks> sluzi samo tebi da ti pokaze broj, koji banka ocekuje
<SilverSpace> jel ovo vrijedi te pare http://www.njuskalo.hr/pc-racunala/dual-core-konfiguracija-oglas-3846411
<SilverSpace> mislim da ne
<obruT> ivoks: taj usb sto imas, sistemu se prijavi kao smartcard reader/kartica ?
<obruT> ivoks: odnosno tko radi crypto funkciju, usb uredjaj ili softver na tvom kompu ?
<ivoks> vidim na sto ciljas :)
<ivoks> rekao bi da softver radi, ali nisam 100% siguran
<obruT> ako softver radi, onda znaci da se privatni kljuc moze dohvatit, znaci sigurnost nula bodoba
<obruT> IMHO, jedini siguran nacin je da harver radi crypto funkicije, dakle da se na hardveru generira kljuci i da hardver radi enkripciju podatka... dakle smartkartica i takve djidje
<ivoks> pa prijavi se kao smart kartica
<obruT> ako se prijavi ko smartkartica i sam radi sve funkcije onda ok, onda je to to
<SilverSpace> kako se ono upisuje u google funte u kune pretvaranje
<obruT> radio sam s takvim usb stickovima jos davno... cak je bilo i za kupit smartcard readera u obliku sticka, samo upicis u njega svoju karticu i sve radi ok
<ivoks> obruT: koristi pcscd
<obruT> ok, onda je to to
<ivoks> samo sto ne ide kartica u njega, vec je potpis na njemu
<obruT> u nekima je "kartica" vec ugradjena
<ivoks> kada istekne, valjda zamijenis stick ili softver napravi nadogradnju
<obruT> odnosno hardver
<Mmike> ivoks, pa isti kufer, token pokaze banki ono sto ona ocekuje, da zna da si to ti. Isto k'o digitalni certifikat, di je razlika? :)
<Mmike> ivoks, jel' znas kak radi token, tj, to generiranje brojeva na njemu?
<Mmike> i kako banka zna da si to ti? I zasto je to tesko nekome provaliti?
<ivoks> Mmike: to ti je isto kao i SSH autentifikacija preko username/password ili preko username/ssh kljuc
<ivoks> token je username/password, gdje banka mora imati password na sebi
<ivoks> dok ovako banka ima samo javni dio kljuca
<Mmike> nije bas tako, al' ajmo zamisliti da je - di je razlika?
<Mmike> onaj tko ima roota na stroju di se spajas sa sshjem se uvijek moze predstaviti kao ti
<Mmike> imao ti password ili kljuc
<ivoks> razlika je sto ne znas kako banka sprema passworde
<Mmike> kakve veze ima? :)
<ivoks> + dodatne komplikacije
<Mmike> koje dodatne komplikacije?
<ivoks> jer nisje staticni pass, vec algoritam za OTP
<Mmike> vjerujes banci, ako ne vjerujes banci, onda ne koristis banku
<ivoks> vise dijelova koje napadac moze sjebat
<ivoks> ne, nije stvar vjerovanja banci
<ivoks> stvar je zastite mojih podataka koliko god je to moguce
<Mmike> point is da te banka moze sjebati koristio ti token ili digitalni certifikat
<Mmike> i moze uvijek reci 'da, to si ti htio da se posalju pare na kajmanske otoke'
<Mmike> i mosh plakat
<ivoks> opet ja budala razgovaram s likom koji brije na zavjere :)
<Mmike> jer ce banka rec 'da, ti si se autorizirao, tokenom/certifikatom'
<ivoks> ne shvacas da ja ovdje ne govorim kako banka moze nesto napraviti
<ivoks> vec kako napadac moze nesto napraviti
<Mmike> pa, sto?
<Mmike> bi napadac mogao napraviti?
<Mmike> ako mu nedas token/certifikat
<Mmike> sto moze?
<ivoks> dovoljno je da upadne u algoritam
<Mmike> moze plakat :)
<ivoks> ne treba mu ni root, nista
<Mmike> 'upadne u algoritam'
<Mmike> i to kaze IT specijalist? :)
<Mmike> ivoks, mislim da je tvoje slijedece obavezno stivo 'kako rade tokeni za bankarenje' :)
<ivoks> pa da, u sustav koji je zaduzen za algoritam
<Mmike> pa isto tako moze upasti u sustav koji je zaduzen za drugi algoritam, onaj za provjeru digitalnog certifikata
<ivoks> ako je toliko pametan, onda ce svijet ima puno veci problem :)
<Mmike> ti pretpostavljas da je 'algoritam' pomocu kojeg radi token - glup
<Mmike> a nije
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> i nije sjebljiv samo tako :)
<Mmike> a ako ti netko ukrade token, onda si sjeban, da
<Mmike> al' si isto tako sjeban ako ti netko ukrade usb stick na kojem ti je private key
<hbogner> pozdrav
<Mmike> e, glupo pitanje, opet, za android i HTC
<Mmike> ja rootam mob
<Mmike> pretpostavimo da sam uspio
<Mmike> dal' mogu napraviti backup svega tako da, nakon sto stavim neki drugi rom, mogu vratiti nazad sve ono sto je bilo gore netom nakon rootanja?
<Mmike> znaci, HTC sranja, senseui, drekave aplikacije, moji kontakti, kalendari i ino?
<CrazyLemon> da
<chaky> mike, nakon sto rootas, uredjes u recovery i napravis image svega, kojeg je kasnije lako vratiti
<Mmike> gut
<chaky> za kontakte i kalendar ja jednostavno koristim google
<Mmike> ma manje vise kontakti i kalendar
<igustin> citirat ću jednog lika koji se u ove banking stvari kuži prilično dobro - "Veća je vjerojatno da netko mazne i zloupotrijebi usb key ili smartcard, nego da cracka i zloupotrijebi token"
<Mmike> al' sve ovo HTCovsko
<Mmike> igustin, pa to mi bas nema smisla
<Mmike> usb/smartcard je isto sticen passwordom
<Mmike> i mora bruteforcati password da dodje do keya
<Mmike> ista stvar k'o s tokenom
<Mmike> krivi password - token ti neda da ga koristis. Mozes to zaobici, al' onda dajes tokenu krivi key i polinom koji se racuna prema timestampu ima krive koeficijente i izbacuje ti krive brojeve
<Mmike> i onda ce ti banka rec 'aj bok'
<igustin> htio je reći da algoritam OTP-a i rad tokena *siguran*
<Mmike> yeps, nije nista nesigurniji od pub/private key paira
<Mmike> jedino je, k'o sto ivoks veli, ogranicen na samo to
<Mmike> pristup banci i tvom racunu tamo
<igustin> da, to stoji
<Mmike> al' i dalje je sigurna identifikacija da si to - ti
<Mmike> kao sto te i dalje banka moze sjebati
<Mmike> al' velim, ako brijes da hoce, ne koristis banku
<Mmike> k'o sto ja ne koristim google :) (<g>)
<igustin> :)
<igustin> Mmike: umjesto toga, koristiš scroogle.org? ;)
<SilverSpace> trazim neku PC kantu za frenda, hebate al ljudi drze cijene ko da su od zlata
<jelly> ddg.gg
<igustin> za pijandure: http://zigi2.pondi.hr/ALKOMETAR.HTM
<Mmike> igustin, ma koristim, al' imam 'tajni identitet' :)
<ivoks> tajni identitet :)
<ivoks> ako spremas adresar na taj tajni identitet, onda je sve samo ne tajni
<Mmike> ma nemam nista na googleu
<Mmike> iako si misilm opako da pocnem koristiti jer je ovako vrlo komplikovano :)
<SilverSpace> javno tajni identitet :)
<Mmike> osim toga, brijem da je veca steta facebook, a njega koristim, tako da...
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jesi ti ikada probao izgooglati svoje ime i prezime
<Mmike> SilverSpace, :)))))))))))))))))
<Mmike> jos tamo 2000te :)
<ivoks> ako mislis da facebook zna sve, google ce te iznenaditi
<ivoks> google+ zna koga je znam, iako ga nemam ni u adresaru, ni nigdje
<Mmike> http://www.vulkanizerstvo-lasic.si/
<Mmike> erm, krivi prozor :0
<SilverSpace> vidi face :)) http://www.pametnakuna.hr/public/files/extra_large/freelance%20mario%20splivalo.jpg
<Mmike> ivoks, ti koristis google+ ?
<ivoks> tu i tamo
<Mmike> jel' ima sto pametno?
<Mmike> ja sam bio onomad otvorio i nisam se ulogirao od onda
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cjkTd0-aeyg&feature=feedrec_grec_index
<ivoks> Mario Splivalo has 47 friends on Google Plus
<SilverSpace> HTC vodeći u SAD
<ivoks> imam frenda koji mi nije htio reci koliko ima godina
<ivoks> radimo vec godinu dana zajedno i nitko ne zna koliko ima godina
<ivoks> lik se ne lika, brije na zavjere
<ivoks> ono, nema ga nigdje
<ivoks> ni tviter, ni fejc, ni g+, nista
<jelly> pametan
<ivoks> cak ne koristi ni ime u mailovima
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> al, moz' ga fuckat
<ivoks> google zna koliko ima godina :)
<Mmike> jel' se moze disableat taj google plus?
<Mmike> ono, nek google i dalje broji sve, sam da me ne vide tamo i ne dodaju me na chatove i sva ina sranja
<ivoks> danas je sve tako povezano
<ivoks> mozes se truditi izbjeci, ali neces uspjeti
<ivoks> i samo ces potrositi hrpu energije za nista
<ivoks> ono, ovaj lik se niti ne slika
<igustin> Mmike: ponavljam -> scroogle.org :D
<igustin> ivoks: baš to, znam curu koja je paranoična od stavljanja slika online
<igustin> ivoks: pukla kad sam u par sekundi našao niz slika na kojima je ona
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> ne mozes to izbjeci
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> cim utaknes zicu u zid gotov si
<ivoks> ne, ne treba ti zica
<igustin> SilverSpace: a wlan je ok? :)
<ivoks> cim se rodis, to je to
<ivoks> mislim, pogledaj fejs
<igustin> pa gotovo da je tako
<ivoks> dijete se rodi, nije ni zaplakalo prvi put, vec su slike na fejsu
<ivoks> mali/mala nije imao ni priliku untagat se :)
<igustin> ljudi kažu "ne koristim Facebook, pa mojih podataka nema na webu"
<igustin> a ne nema :P
<Mmike> ja cu svoje dijete fotkat jednom tjedno
<Mmike> pa ce imat fini timelapse :)
<igustin> za većinu ljudi, koristili ili ne FB, TW, G+ i ostlao, uvijek se nađe nešto
<Mmike> chaky, de nadjem taj 'recovery'? njega dobijem kad rootam ili to moram instalirati posebno?
<ivoks> kad rootas
<SilverSpace> igustin: ubiti ne trebas ni racunalo imati ali si na netu :)
<Mmike> ivoks, ti si toorao i sensation?
<ivoks> naravno
<ivoks> cim sam dosao doma
<ivoks> s-off, root, cm7
<SilverSpace> hebate sad sam izguglao frenda koji nikada nije upalio racunalo :)
<Mmike> ivoks, s-off?
<ivoks> security off
<SilverSpace> doduse nism nasao ni jednu njegovu sliku
<chaky> mmike, kada rootas mobitel, taj program ce ti ubaciti clockworkmod recovery. U recovery mozes onda uci s VolDown+Power na HTC-u, nisam siguran. Isto tako mozes uci u recovery i iz ROM Manager aplikacije.
<igustin> ček, Google pretražuje FB slike i po tagovima na slikama? o.O
<chaky> heheehe, privatnost na internetu, buahaha
<ivoks> pih
<ivoks> i od svih tih linux vendora, na kraju je Microsoft stisnula knjizara
<ivoks> B&N trazi od 'ministarstva pravosudja' da istrazi zloupotrebljava li microsoft svoje patente
<Mmike> znaci, jos jednom, u teoriji, ja ako sad rootam mobitel, i to mi uspije, sve sto imam na mobitelu mi ostaje? :)
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> root je samo rot
<ivoks> root
<jelly> isto kao na iPhonetu
<ivoks> heh
<SilverSpace> tramvaj zgazio pjesaka
<ivoks> najavljen pad talijanske vlade
<jelly> SilverSpace: a koja bi bila vijest da je obrnuto...!
<ivoks> cijene dionica skocile
<jelly> ivoks: hah
<jelly> sugavog Berlusconija u przun treba
<Mmike> oho, jel' to dolar opet raste? :)
<ivoks> svijet je pokazao sto misli
<ivoks> grci i talijani guse EU :)
<ivoks> jos kad mi dodjemo... :D
<jelly> pa cemo placat grcke i talijanske dugove :-D
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> to cemo tek kad udjemo u eurozonu
<ivoks> a za to pak nismo jos dovoljno stabilni
<SilverSpace> jelly: i to je moguce ako je pjesak veli joze :)
<jelly> chuck norris u posjeti hrvatskoj
<ivoks> dji raste, a ftse100 pada
<ivoks> bit ce da berli ostaje
<jelly> Parallels je mnogo zabavan: Limit has been exceeded on domain '[cenzura]', owned by client '[cenzura]'
<jelly> Disk space usage: 52.3 MB
<jelly> Disk space limit: 12.0 GB
<ivoks> kao sto sam rekao
<ivoks> berli ostaje
<Mmike> nisam znao da je August Seona bio zagrebacki gradonacelnik
<jelly> jesil Å¡enuo
<Mmike> a izgleda
<SilverSpace> Xbox na ARM-u ??
<Mmike> kupio sam najgluplji printer na svijetu
<Mmike> OfficeJet 4500
<Mmike> nema tray za papir
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=70KBj5f0f4E <- smijesni brisaci
<SilverSpace> idem tokenom olatiti vip racun :)
<SilverSpace> ili da to napravim app na telefonu :)
<SilverSpace> kaj je sigurnije :)
<Mmike> nema sigurnosti, sspace :)
<SilverSpace> vip je nesto promjenio 
<SilverSpace> od proslog mjeseca
<SilverSpace> Mmike: :)
<Mmike> meni to firma placa
<Mmike> a firma koristi token za rba
<Mmike> daklem, - ultrasigurno :)
<SilverSpace> i zaba je nesto mijenjala
<SilverSpace> svi nesto pred izbore mjenjaju :))
<SilverSpace> konacno su na vipu umjesto tocke stavili zarez na iznos
<ivoks> "Italija ne treba financijsku pomoć MMF-a. Italija ne osjeća krizu. Pa restorani su puni"
<SilverSpace> ovaj mijesec sam napravio na MasterCard samo 400kn 
<SilverSpace> uspjeh 
<Mmike> zanimljivo je to
<Mmike> lokalna birtija tu kod mene
<Mmike> gazda otpustio 2 konobara
<Mmike> i sad radi on i jos jedan lik (stari konobar, od 3)
<SilverSpace> lo Nisu plaćali PDV-e. Mene država svaki mesec otrese za 500 eura. Ja bi Kinezima uveo dvostruki PDV-e. Il nek se nose nazad u Japan.
<Mmike> kao, 'nema prometa'
<Mmike> a birtija PUNA svaku vecer :)
<SilverSpace> hebate ljudi neznaju da kinezi nemaju nikakve veze sa japanom :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: nije to zbog prometa
<SilverSpace> ja bi da je danas cetvrtak
<SilverSpace> po naslovu bi reko da je ovo pisao Mmike http://is.gd/65wdrR
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> hehe :0
<Mmike> ivoks, tko je zdenko?
<ivoks> moj kum
<ivoks> poginuo je u prometnoj u njemackoj ovaj vikend
<Mmike> ivoks, uh :/
<Mmike> ivoks, sorry :(
<ivoks> sve ok, nemas se kaj ispricavati
<jelly> ivoks: http://danas.net.hr/svijet/page/2011/11/08/0156006.html ?
<Mmike> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/59979_432297211443_708951443_5186630_5336931_n.jpg
<Mmike> jelly, jel' mozes otvoriti/vidjeti tu fotku?
<jelly> da
<ivoks> jelly: da
<jelly> Mmike: mnogo je mutna, efektivna rezolucija 320x200 ako
<Mmike> kaj?
<jelly> ta slika
<ajhi> alo decki
<Mmike> 720x478, kad ju skinem
<Mmike> wgetnuo ju upravo
<Mmike> s nekog 11stog stroja
<Mmike> uglavnom, point, ta slika je iz mog privatnog albuma :)
<jelly> ok?
<jelly> aha, hoces reci da bilo ko moze vidjeti sliku ako zna url
<Mmike> yeps
<Mmike> jer je slika na CDNu
<SilverSpace> Lovac pucao u fazane pa pogodio kolegu
<civija> https://twitter.com/#!/gricki_top :)
<SilverSpace> civija: kaj si to tek sad skuzio :
<civija> ne pratim ja taj twitter
<ivoks> haha dobra fora
<SilverSpace> http://www.vjesnik.hr/Article.aspx?ID=A84AE775-1B28-4A22-997E-74DB7B468BFF
<SilverSpace> NBA liga ove godine se nece izgleda igrati
 * ivoks je stagniran
<ivoks> http://www.jutarnji.hr/hrvat-koji-je-skrivio-nesrecu-u-njemackoj-i-pogibiju-sunarodnjaka-19-sati-prije-dobio-jackpot-od-pola-milijuna-eura-/986073/
<jelly> jos ak mu dokazu da je bio pod uticajem necega, nejbat ce ko zuti
<ivoks> kakva budala ubije tako dobru osobu
<SilverSpace> ivoks: si vidio ovo http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IXFexk6k39M
<ivoks> SilverSpace: ne mozes drzati na koljenima
<jelly> business... tablet?
<jelly> uh, glare
<obruT> jel se kuzi tko u centos clustering ?
<ivoks> clustering?
<obruT> redhat clustering sta vec ovo ono
<ivoks> onda nije centos :)
<ivoks> cak se i u debianu i ubuntuu zove redhat cluster suite
<ivoks> nemoj mi reci da je centos to preimenovao? :)
<obruT> sumnjam da je preimenovao
<ivoks> sto te muci?
<obruT> uglavnom, ono smece od fencinga, to sluzi da bi gasilo odredjene servere, odspajalo strojeve s FC switcheva i takve djidje ?
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> uglavnom za resetiranje stroja
<obruT> ok, meni to ne treba, kak se to iskljuci ?
<ivoks> pa ne postavis ga
<obruT> u konfiguraciji nije iskonfiguriran
<ivoks> dobro, i
<obruT> pa sta se onda dize koju kitu
<ivoks> a jebiga, tako je slozeno
<ivoks> fencing daemon se uvijek dize
<obruT> problem je u tome sto to dizanje traje nekoliko minuta
<ivoks> i fencing domena uvijek postoji
<ivoks> to se cluster dize tak dugo
<ivoks> rhcs je u biti sranje
<ivoks> po defaultu se nece dignuti dok se ne formira kvorum
<ivoks> da pogodim, imas samo dva stroja u clusteru?
<obruT> ugasim oba stroja, zbootam jedan i doticni se dize pun k vremena jer fencing daemon ne zna sto bi sam sa sobom
<ivoks> nije problem u fencing daemonu
<ivoks> kvorum se mora uspostaviti
<ivoks> ako imas dva stroja, onda je kvorum sjeban
<ivoks> cluster se sa dva stroja radi samo ako imas treci nacin koji ce 'scorati' jedan od ta dva kao 'primarni'
<ivoks> npr. qdisk
<ivoks> radje slozi suse ili ubuntu za cluster, nego li redhat ili centos
<obruT> jel se moze na jednostavan nacin bez kuhanja zabljih krakova slozit jednostavan cluster od dva clana ?
<obruT> nije na meni sto ce se koristit :(
<ivoks> na zalost, redhat prepolako migrira prema pacemakeru
<jelly> kod mene to radi super s fencingom
<ivoks> al eto, moras sloziti qdisk
<jelly> al nemam pojma kak radi, zubcic slagao, mi platili i sad radi ;-)
<ivoks> jelly: ako imas slozen fencing, da
<jelly> narafski
<obruT> jer ja to drugima predajem u produkciju, a ovo sto slazem cluster mi je samo za proof of concept za jedan clustering na visem layeru... na produkciji ovo nize ja necu ni slagat, ali sam siguran da ce biti ovako na centosu slozen
<ivoks> obruT: jel imas zajednicki SAN?
<obruT> ne
<obruT> bas nista se ne dijeli osim IP adrese i in memory session replikacije tak da ono, cluster mora biti sto jednostavniji na low levelu
<ivoks> ako ti je samo poc, onda im daj vece scorove
<ivoks> dakle, jedan node ima score 5, drugi 4, a za kvorum ti treba 3
<obruT> meni ovdje oba imaju po 1 a za kvorum mi treba 1
<ivoks> onda ce uvijek biti kvorum, a stroj koji ima score 5 ce biti 'preferiran'
<ivoks> stavi svakom 2
<ivoks> inace, uvijek mozes sloziti fake fencing :)
<ivoks> postavis za fence agenta skriptu koja vrati exit 0
<ivoks> pacemaker je, srecom, sofisticiraniji po tom pitanju
<Mmike> pacemaker je ueber-kompliciran
 * Mmike ima cynagonagen
<ivoks> pacemaker nije kompliciran
<Mmike> ivoks, je, nepotrebno je kompliciran
<ivoks> ne, nije
<Mmike> al' vec vidim diskusiju kojoj se ne nazire kraj, pa cemo to jednom na pivi :)
<Mmike> da, je :)
<ivoks> u usporebi sa rhcsom, to je djecja igra
<ivoks> kada ga instaliras i pokrenes, vec imas cluster
<Mmike> nda
<ivoks> za razliku od rhcsa, gdje sve moras podesiti
<Mmike> no dobro :)
<Mmike> recite mi, sto da sad radim kad imam cynagogen?
<dodobas> Mmike: turni si ga u dupe pa neka vibrira... 
<dodobas> sta da radis... pih
<Mmike> nemam nit jednu aplikaicju
<Mmike> nit jednog kontakta
<Mmike> i 220 MB slobodno :)
<ivoks> samo 220MB?
<ivoks> za pocetak particioniraj sd karticu
<ivoks> imas to u recoveryu
<ivoks> napravis 512MB ext3 particiju, swap 0 i sve ostalo za fat
<ivoks> i onda ces imati 732MB za instaliranje programa
<jelly> oooh
<ivoks> mada to danas mozda i nije vise potrebno
<jelly> swap 0 znaci jako mala particija za swap, ili preskoci swap?
<ivoks> s obzirom da se aplikacije sve vise znaju instalirati na sd card
<ivoks> 0 znaci 0 swapa
<ivoks> to je i default
<ivoks> nemas swap na mobitelu
<ivoks> al ako hoces... mozes :)
<jelly> dakle bez particije za swap.
<ivoks> da
<Mmike> ivoks, o desireu pricam, si siguran da imam 732MB i dalje?
<ivoks> imas pravo, nemas 732
<jelly> 220 + particija
<ivoks> imas 512
<ivoks> odnosno, koliko ti je particija velika
<jelly> pa i to je ok
<ivoks> pa je
<ivoks> mozda trebas instalirati a2sd
<jelly> a kako se windowsi snalaze sa particioniranim sd
<ivoks> pa vide fat i bok
<drj_cro> rh cluster je uzas ziv..pacemaker je zakon,preporodio se otkad sam preso na njega
<ivoks> drj_cro: na kojoj distri ga koristis?
<Mmike> pacemaker je jedino sto ima smisla danas, al' da je bas zakon, i nije. Nepotrebno kompliciran, bar za ovo sto meni treba - fencing postgresa
<drj_cro> debian i ubuntu
<ivoks> fencing postgresa?
<Mmike> cek, i prije sam imao muvanje aplikacija na sd karticu?
<Mmike> kaj ce mi a2sd?
<ivoks> Mmike: 16:39 < ivoks> mada to danas mozda i nije vise potrebno
<ivoks> 16:39 < ivoks> s obzirom da se aplikacije sve vise znaju instalirati na sd card
<ivoks> nekad nisu
<Mmike> a to bas i neznam
<Mmike> al' kaj ce ti a2sd kad to android sam sad zna?
<Mmike> tj, zna to od 2.2 ?
<ivoks> pa bi a2sd namountao particiju na /system ili sto vec
<ivoks> ne, ne kuzis
<Mmike> ili 2.1?
<ivoks> instalacija na sd karticu je instalacija na fat
<ivoks> neke aplikacije to ne podrzavaju
<ivoks> a2sd ti koristi ext3 particiju na sd kartici
<jelly> a neke ostave vise od pola u mobitelu
<ivoks> i onda ju mounta umjesto interne memorije
<ivoks> drj_cro: koji ubuntu?
<Mmike> ivoks, hm!
<jelly> uh... probam English Breakfast cah u vrecici, i to gorko... nije cudno da pise da najbolje dodati mrvu mlijeka
<drj_cro> ivoks: 10.04 server
<ivoks> drj_cro: e vidis... trebao bi staviti ovaj PPA :)
<ivoks> drj_cro: ppa:ivoks/glib
<drj_cro> :)
<ivoks> drj_cro: sto prije :D
<jelly> jebo ga glib :-)
<drj_cro> radi pa onda necem dirat nis sad
<ivoks> drj_cro: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/glib2.0/+bug/887946
<drj_cro> ivoks: to kasnije kad budem imao viska vremena za upgrade
<jelly> ili kad krcne bas kad ti treba
<ivoks> bas :)
<ivoks> drj_cro: jel koristis pacemaker iz repozitorija ili iz ppa?
<ivoks> drj_cro: ako koristis iz repozitorija i ako ne koristis 'lsb' OCF-ove, onda si miran
<ivoks> u biti, ako koristis iz repozitorija i radi ti, onda si miran
<Mmike> ivoks, fencing, da, jedan master moze biti istovremeno, drugi mora bit slave ak se probudi, a bio je master
<ivoks> Mmike: pa to si krivo slozio
<ivoks> Mmike: pacemaker zna slagati master-slave odnose
<ivoks> drbd ti je najbolji primjer
<Mmike> ?
<Mmike> kak mislis, krivo sam slozio?
<ivoks> postoje resource agenti
<ivoks> to su skripte koje obavljaju operacije na servisu za koji su slozene
<Mmike> ma e, sve jasno
<ivoks> neki servisi znaju za master-slave odnose
<Mmike> ma
<Mmike> daklem, imam amster-slave
<Mmike> master umre
<Mmike> slave mora postati master
<ivoks> dobro
<ivoks> pa slusaj do kraja
<jelly> obey your master
<Mmike> ali kad master dodje k sebi, on mora umret, STONITHat se
<ivoks> znaci, u slucaju drbd-a to ti ide ovako:
<Mmike> i za to koristim pacemaker, da mi napravi fencing
 * Mmike slusa
<ivoks> order mount_after_drbd inf: ms_drbd:promote fs_drbd:start
<jelly> Mmike: STYITH mislis
<ivoks> gdje je:
<ivoks> ms ms_drbd drbd_disk \ meta master-max="1" master-node-max="1" clone-max="2" clone-node-max="1" notify="true"
<ivoks> colocation mnt_on_master inf: fs_drbd ms_drbd:Master
<ivoks> ove tri linije ti garantiraju da ce:
<ivoks> servis fs_drbd biti pokrenut tamo gdje je ms_drbd postavljen kao master
<ivoks> da ms_drbd moze imati jedan master i jedan slave
<ivoks> i da ce se fs_drbd mountati tamo gdje je ms_drbd promoviran kao master
<Mmike> jeps, nepotrebna komplikacija
<Mmike> tj, ima smisla, valjda, za drbd
<Mmike> za postgres, ueber nepotrebno
<Mmike> al' kad nema drugo :/
<ivoks> kako je nepotrebno?
<ivoks> imas tako slozen master-slave za psql
<Mmike> u biti bi mi bio dovoljan hartbeat i hrpa mojih skripti
<ivoks> imas IP za master
<ivoks> i slozis da ti je IP uvijek tamo gdje je pgsql master
<ivoks> i gotova stvar
<ivoks> resetiraj strojeve kako hoces
<ivoks> uvijek ce biti jedan master
<jelly> Mmike: a kakav ti je storiđ za taj postgres, svaki ima svoj?
<Mmike> pa nemrem :)
<Mmike> jeboga
<Mmike> jelly, jeps
<Mmike> kak postgres zna dal' je master ili nije? :)
<Mmike> tak da mu pacemaker veli
<ivoks> tako je
<Mmike> i ako se probudi, pacemaker ce mu reci 'gle, ti sad nisi master vise'
<ivoks> tako je
<Mmike> i onda se ovaj prebaci u slave mod, pokupi s 'novog' mastera bazu, ureplicira se, i vozi dalje
<ivoks> da
<Mmike> jos ja tu imam dodatnu komplikacijicu sto koristim quaggau da anouncam rutu switchu
<Mmike> jer oba stroja na kojima postres slusa prema svijetu imaju isti IP
<ivoks> ne vidim zasto bi to bio problem
<Mmike> pa onda switch pusta promet amo ili tamo
<Mmike> nije problem nego je - nepotrebno komplicirano
<ivoks> ? pa samo jedna linija
<ivoks> da pokrene quagga announce prije ili poslije promoviranja mastera, kako god ti pase
<ivoks> oder moj_order: quagga pg:Master
<ivoks> s/oder/order :)
<Mmike> ma
<Mmike> pustimo pacemaker
<Mmike> vratimo se cygogagenu
<ivoks> cyanogen
<Mmike> moram kontakte sad vratit prvo
<Mmike> brate mili :)
<Mmike> eto novi strojcek za odrzavanje :0
<jelly> pa di su otisli
<Mmike> pa u backup
<Mmike> drj_cro, hajd mi daj svoj broj mobitela, jednostavnije ce biti tako :)
<Mmike> jel' imate sva nasa slova na tastaturi koncano?
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> mozes si postaviti nekoliko raznih rasporeda
<ivoks> ja imam 4
<ivoks> francuski, engleski, njemacki i hrvatski
<ivoks> i onda na spaceu mijenjam koji zelim
<jelly> Mmike: a nemas ih negdje syncane online, na Exchange ili Google ili nesto
<Mmike> Fakat!
<Mmike> Ima!
<Mmike> I č i ć i ž i š i đ i sve
<Mmike> jelly, ne :)
<ivoks> nisi ih backupirao?
<Mmike> jelly, imam backup, moram instalirati backup aplikaciju pa cu iz toga restore
<ivoks> koji backup imas?
<Mmike> al' nisam siguran bas da to zelim jer mi je facebook syncao konktakte unutra, pa imam gomilu smeca
<Mmike> ivoks, eh
<Mmike> neki
<Mmike> neznam :)
<ivoks> sms backup and restore?
<Mmike> neki koji mi je backupirao kontakte, kalendar, smsove i sve
<Mmike> misilm da ne taj
<Mmike> tj, s tim sam SMSove, al' odna sam nasao neki drugi pa sam s njim
<ivoks> ne valjda onaj iz recoverya?
<ivoks> onaj iz recoverya radi imidz
<jelly> cek, android nema neki genericki backup i restore?
<ivoks> ima
<ivoks> Mmike: mozda titanium?
<ivoks> jelly: google :D
<Mmike> ivoks, jok
<Mmike> titanium koliko sam skuzio trazi root
<Mmike> cek
<jelly> ivoks: pa dobro, bitno da radi :-)
<ivoks> Mmike: nisam ga nikad koristio na ne-rootanom telefonu, ne znam
<Mmike> https://market.android.com/details?id=com.hchina.backup&feature=search_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwxLDEsImNvbS5oY2hpbmEuYmFja3VwIl0.
<Mmike> mislim da ovo
<Mmike> ma nije bed, vratit cu ja kontakte i sve nazad
<Mmike> iako na prvi pogled ciglogen mi se puno vise dopada
<ivoks> nije bloated
<ivoks> sad mozes ubiti i reklame
<ivoks> igustin: rba nije nista odgovorio :)
<MmikeDOMA> pa
<MmikeDOMA> srce ti spalim
<jelly> <3 ?  :-(
<igustin> ivoks: mislim da si im malo dao posla s onim "vaša konkurencija vas je preduhitrila", pa sad istražuju koja je to banka ;)
<igustin> trebao si eksplicitno reći "ZABA"
<ivoks> ma...
<ivoks> razgovarao s drugom zenom RBA-a u zagrebu
<ivoks> 'njihov IT zna najbolje, bla bla bla'
<ivoks> nije ni pokusala shvatiti sto joj pricam
<ivoks> ekipa se nada da ce im otpremine izdrzati do dolaska novog vlasnika u zeljezaru?
<ivoks> pa otpremnina znaci otkaz, cak i penziju
<ivoks> kakav novi vlasnik?
<jelly-home> pa mozda ce ih novi vlasnik rezaposlit
<jelly-home> valjda, ne znam sto bi drugo mislili
<hbogner> pozdrav
<Vlado9A3CY> hello hbogner :)
<Vlado9A3CY> dakle, vidim neke apdejtove i nadam se da sve bude proslo okay, jer imam losa iskustva s apdejtovima uz instaliran ATI proprietary driver :)
<Vlado9A3CY> see you all later, wish me luck ;)
#ubuntu-hr 2011-11-10
<dodobas> ubuntiše -> http://distrowatch.com/index.php?dataspan=26
<dodobas> Mint je popularniji od Ubuntuta...
<dodobas> možda zasto sto nemaju hate-nity
<MmikeDOMA> flje
<Mmike> NISTAAAAAAAAAAAAAA MIIIIIIIIIIIII SEEEE NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEDAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<obruT> Mmike: nisi jedini :)
<Mmike> danas mi se posebno nista neda
<Mmike> idem si kavu slozit jos jednu
<obruT> ja cuclam neki caj i psihicki se pripremam na konfiguraciju eclipse virgo (s embedanim tomcatom) clustera
<Mmike> konacno mi automacko spajane na wireless radi
 * Mmike upgradeira postgrese
<Mmike> a nakon toga i ja idem neke jettyje slagat
<Mmike> obruT, jesi radio kad s time?
<Mmike> dobio sam vjezbe za kicmu
<Mmike> pise: "pacijent potom maksimalno udahne uz maksimalno zatezanje misica. Pri tome ne smije napinjati misice."
<dodobas> Mmike: ako ti se nista neda... pikaj po OSMu :)
<obruT> Mmike: nisam jetty direktno koristio nikad
<Mmike> zasto debian/ubuntu defaultaju s logrotateom na postgresu, sprzenu im jarebicu
<Mmike> kad less pocme uzimati 100% cpua, sto napraviti? :)
 * ivoks stavio e-zaba za linux starome
<ivoks> i bome, radi
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> treba libhal1 doinstalirati na ubuntuu jer su koristili alien za izradu deb paketa, a alienirali su rpm za pretpotopne distre :)
<Mmike> mene zivo zanima tko im je to radio
<ivoks> hal je mrtav vec godinama
<Mmike> i uzeo paru za tak aljkavo slozeno to
<ivoks> Mmike: isti koji su radili za windows
<Mmike> a jos me vise zivo zanima kad ce RBA to dobiti
<ivoks> Mmike: poslao sam im poruku, cekam odgovor
<Mmike> ja ih bas idem zvat sad :)
<ivoks> This server has encountered an internal error which prevents it from fulfilling your request. The most likely cause is a misconfiguration. Please ask the administrator to look for messages in the server's error log.
<ivoks> riknuo rba idirekt
<ivoks> op, evo ga
<ivoks> ne, nema odgovora :)
<Mmike> ivoks, to si preko rba-direkta slao poruku?
<ivoks> da
<Mmike> :) da, to radi kad im kazes 'molim vas stornirajte mi'
<Mmike> ili tako nesto
<ivoks> zadnji put su me uputili na prave ljude
<Mmike> za sve drugo ne :)
<ivoks> samo sto pravi ljudi nisu imali interesa
<ivoks> a sad ocekujem profinjeniji odgovor s obzirom na dodatak 's obzirom da vasa konkurencija to ima, imate li i vi planove za to ili da odemo konkurenciji?'
<Mmike> veli zena 'nemamo planove'
<Mmike> al' veli i 'mi smo samo info centar'
<Mmike> i rekla mi da pisem poruku :)
<Mmike> pa idem pisat poruku
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> ja cu prec u zabu ako nemaju planove
<ivoks> opce me ne dira
<Mmike> oho, skocio dolarcic
<Mmike> ivoks, i ja cu
<Mmike> nit najmanje
<Mmike> plus, privatni mi racun u ZABAi
<ivoks> znam da me cekaju komplikacije, ali ne mogu si dozvoliti raditi u windowsu ako radim na sustavu koji mu je direktna konkurencija
<ivoks> jednostavno je stvar principa
<Mmike> ja opce nemam principijelnih bedova
<ivoks> i to obje firme
<Mmike> jednostavno ne zelim trositi windowse za takvu glupost
<Mmike> dok god mogu koristiti token, koristiti cu ga
<Mmike> kad ga zabrane, ZABA, here I come
<ivoks> idem... pozdrav
<Mmike> zdravo
<Mmike> dodobas, ping
<Mmike> 2011-11-09 00:55:18 CET [9306]: [1-1]  LOG:  could not receive data from client: Connection reset by peer
<Mmike> 2011-11-09 00:55:18 CET [9306]: [2-1]  LOG:  unexpected EOF on client connection
<Mmike> 2011-11-09 00:55:19 CET [9307]: [1-1]  LOG:  could not receive data from client: Connection reset by peer
<Mmike> 2011-11-09 00:55:19 CET [9307]: [2-1]  LOG:  unexpected EOF on client connection
<Mmike> 2011-11-09 00:55:19 CET [9309]: [1-1]  LOG:  could not receive data from client: Connection reset by peer
<Mmike> 2011-11-09 00:55:19 CET [9309]: [2-1]  LOG:  unexpected EOF on client connection
<Mmike> dodobas, puni su mi logovi ovoga, to je django aplikacija
<jelly-home> kakva su to vremena kad Zaba ima komparativne prednosti nad bilo kojom drugom bankom
<Mmike> jel' imas ideju zasto bi se to desavalo?
<Mmike> jelly-home, usrana :)
<Mmike> dodobas, inace app radi normalno, ima hrpa kverija oko toga koji se normalno izvsavaju, spajaju, etc
<dodobas> Mmike: pa keep-alive ? 
<Mmike> dodobas, hm?
<dodobas> hebo tb8... ima neku crnu temu.. sa istom bojom foreground teksta...
<Mmike> pa 
 * Mmike fakat nevoli django programere
<Mmike> lik ima 'automacki app upgrade' svako jutro u 6
<Mmike> i onda zafitilji hrpu ALTER TABLEtova
<Mmike> koji zalockaju boga oca
<Mmike> a aplikacija jos radi, i ljudi klikcu
<Mmike> pa hrpa deadlockova
<Mmike> u biti sve stane na 2 sata
<Mmike> dok on ne dodje i ne ubije django
<Mmike> i sad me pita kak da to popravim
<Mmike> reko, ugasi fakin aplikaciju dok radis upgrade
<Mmike> veli on 'not an option'
<jelly> koja je razlika izmedju toga da se zastopa prije, i da se rucno restarta kad sve krepa?
<jelly> osim sto ce ovo prvo napraviti manji downtime
<Mmike> pa ako ima transakciju koja traje ALTER TABLE nece moci proci dok se ova ne dovrsi
<Mmike> a alter table opet postavi shared exclusive lock, pa niti jedan UPDATE koji bi se desio iza ne moze proci
<Mmike> i tako u krug, i eto ti deadlocka
<Mmike> koji se desi tek nakon 2 sata, kad se pool iscrpi
<Mmike> a ako ugasi aplikaciju, tj, sprijeci korisnicima da ju koriste, ti alter-tabletovi ce proci kako spada
<jelly> mislim, politicki ne tehnicki
<Mmike> pa, nemam pojma
<Mmike> nije moj problem, nekako :)
<dodobas> ljepo mu ponudi da ces dignuti cache layer ispred njegove aplikacije...
<dodobas> pa ce korisnici surfati po readonly site-u dok update ne prodje
<Mmike> no can do :)
<Mmike> mislim, update traje 15ak minuta max
<Mmike> a ovak ima 2 sata zarokanu aplikaciju
<Mmike> 300 kverija se nakupi koji cekaju lokove da se maknu
<Mmike> i svaki drugi dan to i prodje nekak
<Mmike> mah blah
<Mmike> dodobas, kaj si mislio na keep-alive, di to mogu u djangotu napravit?
<dodobas> Mmike: pa u djangotu nigdje... nego to treba iskljuciti na webserveru
<dodobas> http://www.djangobook.com/en/beta/chapter21/
<dodobas> Mmike: ali, iskreno nemam pojma zasto se to javlja u PG logovima
<dodobas> iako...
<dodobas> This just indicates that the client application closed the connection
<dodobas> without sending a Terminate message.  It's harmless, but if the log
<dodobas> chatter annoys you, you should fix the application to close its PG
<dodobas> connection cleanly before it quits.
<Mmike> jeps, django usere nesto
<Mmike> al' ne kuzim di i sta
<dodobas> sto bi znacilo da je netko pisao rucno SQL u djangu pa nije pazio da zatvori cursor ili nesto...
<Mmike> ja doma kad testiram, sve radi ok
<Mmike> uh, nije
<Mmike> lik se grozi rucnog SQLa
<Mmike> stovise
<Mmike> pazi ovo
<dodobas> ili se jednostavno taj 'view' nikad ne dovrsi do kraja
<dodobas> tj. nikad ne posalje response...
<Mmike> http://pastebin.com/JBqcuGzR
<jelly> jednu sekundu za select kojem uglavnom vec zna vecinu stvari
<Mmike> mozda i ne zna
<Mmike> al' 
<Mmike> ovo hashiranje teksta maila je urnebes :)
<Mmike> kao, sikjur je
<Mmike> al' se dekodiranje radi u webserveru, ne kod klijenta doma :)
<jelly> nije to hashiranje nego base64
<jelly> sto je cist ok ako aplikacija moze raditi i na bazi koja nema blob tip
<jelly> nema veze sa sigurnoscu
<jelly> base64 -d < data i dobijes mail... sad to obrisi sa pastebina da ne otkrivas podatke korisnika ;-)
<Mmike> heh
<Mmike> :) imas pravo :0
<Mmike> heh
<Mmike> upravo sam obrisao sve emailove za neku domenu :)
<Mmike> netko je lose napravio maintenance skriptu 
<SilverSpace> rebootam legend da vidim jel imam root ovlasti :)
<Mmike> ti bar imas legend :/
<Mmike> moja curka ga vise nema :/
<SilverSpace> hebemu kaj joj nisi instalirao prey
<Mmike> eh
<Mmike> kak da ti to velim
<Mmike> a da naglasim dovoljno svoj idijotizam
<Mmike> GLUP SAM KO RAVNI TABAN KOJI SECE ASFALTOM VRUCIM POSIPANIM CAVLIMA!
<jelly> reci samo "Mmike", sve je jasno
<Mmike> lol :)
 * jelly zloban
<Mmike> jel' ima cynogagon dialer koij radi slicno kao HTCov?
<Mmike> da mogu po brojevima tipkati slova?
<jelly> cynocega
<Mmike> jelly, jel' imas neku rdiff-backup alternativu?
<jelly> ne baš
<jelly> ja koristim još gluplje skripte -- dirvish ili rsnapshot
<jelly> Mmike: možeš pogledati duplicity
<Mmike> hm
<jelly> interesantno, nisam znao da deja-dup troši duplicity kao backend
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ja koristim ovaj dialer https://market.android.com/details?id=kz.mek.DialerOne
<ajhi> jelly: to je meni katastrofa, idem probat nes drugo osim duplicityja jer me jebe, a kad ono apsolutno sve koristi duplicity kao backend
<ajhi> koji mi je inače fantastičan al me jebe
<Mmike> ajhi, kaj te jebe?
<ajhi> Mmike: prvo me nes zezalo oko vremena (tipa da mu se vremena nisu podudarala)
<ajhi> sto je bio kao potvrdjeni bug
<ajhi> pa sam onda clean-ao svaki put kad bi mi se to desilo
<ajhi> jer kad se to desi, ne napravi backup
<ajhi> i drugo, nikak nisam uspio podesit verbosity na nulu
<ajhi> (al cini mi se da je to do storage "backenda", odnosno ftp klijenta kojeg duplicity koristi, ncftp)
<ajhi> al nisam siguran
<ajhi> testirao sam i sa scp-om pa mi je isto bilo
<ajhi> al sve ostalo mi je fantasticno, nazalost ovaj prvi problem mi je katastrofican
<Mmike> ajhi, a nisi probao rdiff-backup
<Mmike> meni se cini jako dobar
<ajhi> nisam
<Mmike> jedino sto je glomazno spor
<ajhi> kak to radi?
<Mmike> pa ok
<Mmike> inkrementalni backupovi
<Mmike> lako mosh restorat sto hoces
<Mmike> i iz kad hoces
<Mmike> onak, fino
<ajhi> budem pogledao, hvala
<Mmike> http://code.google.com/p/rdiff-backup-fs/
<Mmike> i ovo je kul
<Mmike> al' nisam probao jos
<Mmike> nema ga na debianu (hoh, kakvog li cuda)
<Mmike> al' probat cemo upogoniti
<ajhi> zakaj "kakvog li cuda"
<ajhi> pa obicno svega ima u deb-u
<Mmike> pa zato kaj na debianu nema nist moderno
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> cynagogagen uvijek narandjastom bojom pokazuje alerte za mail i ino
<SilverSpace> bemti koliko traje beckup roma
<jelly> Mmike: jel ti stvarno zelis "moderni" alat za backup, ili zelis neki koji postoji 15 godina i koji je debugiran i radi
<Mmike> jelly, rsync ftw :)
<jelly> e
<jelly> makar i duplicity ima barem 8 godina
<jelly> a ajhi nek slozi ntp kak spada pa ce mu radit <g>
<SilverSpace> vec su se nasli http://www.raspberrypi.org/archives/312
<chaky> SilverSpace, koji je to mob?
<chaky> SilverSpace, s cime si pokrenuo backup ROM-a?
<chaky> image ROM-a se radi iz recovery-a
<SilverSpace> room menagerom
<chaky> ahaaa
<chaky> pa nije ti pokrenup backup ako imas trokut s usklicnikom
<chaky> pokrenuo
<SilverSpace> hm
<SilverSpace> tak stoji 
<chaky> imas li roota?
<SilverSpace> da
<chaky> kada iz ROM Managera pokrenes backup, on onda restarta mob u recovery i pokrene backup. Cak imas i progress bar i sve ti pise sto trenutno radi.
<SilverSpace> aha
<chaky> koj je to mob?
<SilverSpace> znaci nesto nije dobro napravljeno
<chaky> pa mob se ocito nije bootao u recovery vec je zapeo na pocetku
<SilverSpace> pocuclao mi bateriju :)
<chaky> e jebiga sada
<chaky> moras napuniti bateriju do 100%
<SilverSpace> moram sda napuniti pa cu ponovo probati
<chaky> inace backup roma ti traje max 5 min
<chaky> kada budes isao ponovno raditi backup, onda nemoj to raditi iz rom managera, vec rucno udji u recovery, pa onda backup & restore > backup
<SilverSpace> aha thx
<chaky> znas li kako rucno uci u recovery?
<chaky> to ti je kombinacija tipki na mobu
<chaky> ovisi od moba do moba
<SilverSpace> rootan je valjda dobro kad mi je supeuser ikona i u terminalu radi su dobijem #
<SilverSpace> da znam 
<chaky> s cime si rootao mob?
<SilverSpace> kod mene je power+volume down
<chaky> mislim da je isto i na Desireu
<SilverSpace> chaky: rucno po uputstvima za legend nema aplikacije
<chaky> i kada pritisnes to, da li onda udjes u ClockworkMod recovery?
<chaky> aha
<chaky> ovako, napuni bateriju do 100%, bootaj mob, otovori rom manager, pa idi na "Flash Clockworkmod recovery", da ti ovaj ubaci noviju verziju clockworkmod recoverija.
<SilverSpace> aha
<SilverSpace> mislim da mi je to napravio 
<SilverSpace> jel mi je nesto skinuo sa neta 
<chaky> aha, ok
<SilverSpace> budem vidio kad se bat. napuni
<chaky> ja obicno sve radim iz recoverija.
<chaky> znaci rootao si Legenda, ha?
<SilverSpace> da 
<SilverSpace> gledam sad kako ubaciti novi room
<chaky> to ti nije tesko.
<chaky> evo ti upute:
<SilverSpace> ovaj beckup kaj cu napraviti uvijek mogu vratiti ??
<chaky> da, sa restore iz recoverija
<chaky> skini s neta cyanogenmod za legenda, i paket gapps (moras i ovo, ovu su google aplikacije). Stavi sve na SD karticu, bootaj mob u Recovery, idi na wipe data/factory reset, i wipe cache partition. Nakon toga, idi na Install from SD card (ili tako nekako), prvo flashaj cyanogenmod pa onda gapps paket. Kada se sve to uredno flesha, odaberi opciju reboot now.
<chaky> prvi boot nakon fleshanja moze trajati malo duze, cak i 10 min.
<SilverSpace> hebeno http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/arm-mali-t658/112167.aspx
<chaky> imas na youtubeu hrpu video vodica kako fleshati rom (cyanogenmod), pa pogledaj prvo. Da znas unaprijed.
<SilverSpace> chaky: thx budem pogledao
<chaky> np
<SilverSpace> aha room se ne mijenja sa rom menagerom
<SilverSpace> nego iz recovery moda
<chaky> Ma mozes i iz rom managera, ali ovaj ce napraviti istu stvar. tj. bootati mob u recovery pa fleshati.
<chaky> ja preferiram to napraviti rucno sam iz recoveriya
<chaky> recovery-a
<SilverSpace> sad kuzim 
<Mmike> chaky, kak mogu rec da mi lampica blinka crveno kad imam mail/sms/nesto? a ne narancasto?
<chaky> mmike, CM settings > interface > LED notification
<chaky> medjutim, neke sms aplikacije imaju vlastite postavke za LED boje
<Mmike> kuzim
<Mmike> naso
<Mmike> te thnx :)
<Mmike> jos da mi k9 mail pocme radit kak spada
<dodobas> Mmike: pa sto ti ne valja, pobogu ?
<Mmike> dodje mail
<Mmike> pise u njemu da je doso
<Mmike> blinka lampica i sve
<Mmike> onda procitam mail u thunderbirdu
<Mmike> ili, obrisem ga
<Mmike> lampica i notifikacija se ne updateirajuy
<dodobas> o hebo... pa ne moze app ugasiti notifikaciju
<dodobas> to moras sam
<obruT> jao sto me nervira ovaj RH cluster
<obruT> koje je to smece
<Mmike> obruT, jel' pacemaker, jel' pacemaker? :)
<Mmike> dodobas, ha?
<Mmike> dodobas, ja sam cuo da to radi
<Mmike> kre tvrdi da mu to radi
<SilverSpace> imam osjecaj da cu nesto shebati :)
<ajhi> jelly: ntp mi radi kak spada, u tome i jest problem
<dodobas> Mmike: da, sad skuzio, to s notifikacijama radi i meni
<dodobas> stigne mail... procitam ga... k9mail uredno sve obavi kako je i zamiljseno
<Mmike> e, da
<Mmike> meni ne
<Mmike> i ne kuzim zastso
<Mmike> brijem da ima veze s imap serverom
<SilverSpace> neloshe svida mi se http://is.gd/QfgfmC
<obruT> SilverSpace: steta sto nema vise lampica unutra :)
<obruT> i neka lampa koja jace svijetli sto je veci load na stroju :)
<obruT> mislim, da se to slozit bez problema
<Mmike> kajje to?
<obruT> Mmike: http://milkymist.org/
<obruT> bilo je na ccc-u predavanje o doticnoj kutijici
<ivoks> Mmike: pacemaker nije RH cluster
<ivoks> Mmike: pacemaker je rjesenje za RH cluster
<ivoks> al eto, 'jedino je RH enterprise' mantra je kod nas jos uvijek ajaka
<ivoks> jaka
<Mmike> ivoks, ma bullshitam :)
 * Mmike je tak prezadovoljan s kolicinom mjesta
<Mmike> a nisam opce ext3 jos radio na kartici :)
<Mmike> preporuku za gigabitnu karticu
<Mmike> a da nije bas neka od 500 kuna
<Mmike> i da je ima u linksu :)
<Mmike> tj, da ju mogu sad kupit ic
<ivoks> mreznu?
<ivoks> samo intel
<Mmike> jelda
<Mmike> to sam si i ja mislio
<Mmike> nikakvi dlinkovi i srajna
<Mmike> nabava.net ima samo dlinkove mrezne kartice?!
<hbogner> pozdrav
<Mmike> mosh plakat
<Mmike> nitko nema
<SilverSpace> obruT: jes vidio za Rpi vec se pojavili lazni trgovci
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> intelicu mreznu ne bus nigdje naso
<SilverSpace> utopija kod nas :)
<ivoks> radje bi narucio iz vana intel, nego uzeo dlink i slicne ovdje
<ivoks> pa nabijem te dobavljaca ak nemaju intel u ponudi
<ivoks> nek propadnu
<jelly> http://www.protis.hr/products/details/intel%A2-gigabit-ct-desktop-adapter/18375
<ivoks> eto
<jelly> serverska pak dodje 920kn
<jelly> http://www.protis.hr/products/details/intel-network-card-pro1000-mt-server-adapter-network-adapter-101001000baset-1000mbps-gig/11439
<ivoks> http://www.protis.hr/products/details/intel-network-card-pro1000-mt-server-adapter-network-adapter-101001000baset-1000mbps-gig/11439
<ivoks> gle ga, vec pejstao :)
<jelly> doduse to je pci a sad svi imaji PCIe
<jelly> ima HP part number quad portna ;-)
<igustin> sve se može naći i nabaviti
<jelly> Mmike: pci ili pci express?
<Mmike> pci
<Mmike> ivoks, imaju, al' nema sad
<Mmike> ima sutra
<Mmike> naruci pa dodji po to
<Mmike> a sad mi treba :)
<ivoks> pogledaj i lab2000
<Mmike> mislikm, to mi je za po doma, ne zavaravajmo se
<jelly> Mmike: sad mozes dobit syskonnecticu meni iz ladice :-)
<Mmike> 02:08.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8169 Gigabit Ethernet (rev 10)
<Mmike> i ta nece progurat preko 60-70MB/sec po zici
<Mmike> i to samo u jednom smjeru, ako ju opteretim in/out, onda padne i na 40
<jelly> jel ima TSO?
<Mmike> sto je TSO?
<jelly> tcp segmentation offload
<Mmike> jelly, pojma nemam. Kako to saznam?
<jelly> hw support za smanjenje opterecenja tj. "ubrzanje"
<SilverSpace> 900kn bome 
<jelly> Mmike: sudo ethtool -k eth0
<jelly> SilverSpace: ispod 500 neces naci pristojnu serversku karticu
<jelly> 500 je naime kostala ova sk98v2 :-)
<Mmike> na 2 stroja doma imam gigabitne ethernetice i kad kroz njih probam netcatati /dev/zero, imam oko 120 MB/sec
<Mmike> a nisu serverske, nego su mrezne on-board. Nvidia je jedna, a drug aje neka
<Mmike> nesto, asrock drecklock
<jelly> lako za to, bitno koji je cip gore
<jelly> ak je neki polupristojni marvell (tg3), ok
<jelly> moj stari thinkpad isfura 90MB/s, koristim ga kao NAS
<Mmike> 00:0a.0 Ethernet controller: nVidia Corporation MCP77 Ethernet (rev a2)
<Mmike> to je na mom desktopu
<jelly> Mmike: lspci ima opciju -k
<Mmike> neznam sto je na ovoj drugoj kistri, ususpendana je sad
<jelly>         Kernel driver in use: e1000e
<Mmike> http://pastebin.com/UTh6vBpg
<Mmike> Kernel driver in use: nvidia (to je dekstop)
<Mmike> 02:08.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8169 Gigabit Ethernet (rev 10)
<Mmike> 	Subsystem: Netgear GA311
<Mmike> 	Kernel driver in use: r8169
<Mmike> http://www.links.hr/?naziv=mrezna-kartica-pci-d-link-dge-528t-10-100-1000mbps-za-zicnu-mrezu&option=artikl&id_kategorija=053503&id_artikl=053.503.018
<Mmike> idem po ovo
<Mmike> pa cemo vidjet
<jelly> tak sam ja kupio za $7 na ebayu gigabitnu PCIe, toliko i vrijedi <G>
<Mmike> jelly, kak vidim dal' ima TSO sa ethtoolom, tj, ne kuzim ovo sto mi izbaci
<Mmike> glup
<jelly> ak pise tcp-segmentation-offload: off  --- znaci da ima i da mozes ukljucit
<Mmike> tcp-segmentation-offload: off
<Mmike> isto i ovo: tx-checksumming: off
<Mmike> to isto mogu enejblat?
<jelly> probaj pa vidi
<Mmike> enchilada:~# ethtool -K eth0 tso on
<Mmike> Cannot set device tcp segmentation offload settings: Invalid argument
<jelly> aha, onda nema
<jelly> ili driver jos ne podrzava, ili je bagavo pa je kartica blacklistana
<Mmike> kad saljem prema kartici, onda imam 90MB/sec, kad primam sa nje, onda imam 40 MB/sec
<Mmike> kad radim u oba smjera, imam 30MB/sec u svakom smjeru
<Mmike> idem po dlinkicu ovu
<Mmike> 115 kuna, makar umrla
<Mmike> jelly, neki jednostavan alat za testiranje mrezne propusnosti, znas li? Naporno mi netcatat stalno :)
<jelly> iptraf
<jelly> sorry, iperf
<jelly> s jedne strane server, s druge klijent i deri
<jelly> ima i za windowse .exe
<Mmike> iperf it is
<SilverSpace> bas lijepo nece sad vise ni u recovery 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, uh huh
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ociglo ga?
<SilverSpace> buta se i radi 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> ali se zbloka kad ga stavim u recovery mod
<ivoks> dakle, e-zaba za ubuntu je napravljena traljavo
<ivoks> radi, ali treba rucno prckati
<ivoks> ne importira firefox plugin
<ivoks> ne dependa na libhal1
<ivoks> i ne dependa na sun javu
<ivoks> al to je sve posljedica alieniranja
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> iz rpm u deb
<SilverSpace> kaj je adb shell
<SilverSpace> Android Debug Bridge
<ivoks> kak si neka ekipa daje vaznost
<ivoks> 'Moj uvjet za koaliciju - potpredsjednik Vlade ili Sabora mora biti Rom!'
<ivoks> nego... sto mi je palo na pamet
<jelly-home> cigla
<ivoks> firma koja radi e-zabu radi i idirekt
<ivoks> u e-zabi se sad pojavio onaj JRE koji je falio
<ivoks> istog imena
<ivoks> pa mogu testirati :)
<jelly-home> mislis .jar
<ivoks> hah, da, jar
<jelly-home> nesto na j
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> prvi korak:
<ivoks> Scanning present readers...
<ivoks> 0: Activkey Sim 00 00
<ivoks>   Card state: Card inserted, 
<ivoks> drugi korak:
<ivoks> Firefox prepoznaje stick
<ivoks> :/
<ivoks> webapp se buni
<ivoks> sa e-zaba i rba usbom dodjem dalje :)
<Mmike> super je cynagogen
<Mmike> al' mi incomming callovi nemaju sound :)
<Mmike> i nemrem nac/natjerat da se cuju
<chaky> ajde pogledaj pod phone ringtone da nisi mozda stavio Silent
<chaky> isto tako vidi da nisi sto sjebao u CM Settings > Sound, jer su ovo postavke samo za CyanogenMod.
<chaky> drugi ROM-ovi ovakve stvari koje vidis u CM Settings nemaju.
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> sec
<Mmike> di mu dodje taj 'phone ringtone'?
<Mmike> ok., naso
<chaky> Settings > Sound
<Mmike> nije silent, uredno zvrnda od tamo
<chaky> ahaaa
<chaky> onda vidi ovo drugo.
<chaky> a radilo je nakon sto si fleshao cyanogenmod?
<Mmike> nope
<Mmike> tj, nisam skuzio opce
<Mmike> al' mislim da nije
<chaky> ahaaa
<Mmike> danas skuzim da imam hrpu propustenih poziva
<Mmike> i sad testiram i fakat ne radi
<Mmike> nit zuji nit se cuje
<chaky> a sto ako stavis na vibraciju, da li vibrira?
<Mmike> eto probavam
<Mmike> vibrira
<chaky> onda ne znam, meni eto radi a jos nisam nasao po forumima da se netko na tako nesto zalio.
<Mmike> sad sam stavio onaj power widget na ekran, i sad uvijek vibrira
<chaky> jesi probao mijenjati ringtone?
<chaky> vibrira i kada je vibra izgasena?
<Mmike> da, bez obzira jer namjestim na tom widgetu vibru/sound, uvijek vibrira
<Mmike> dok nisam imao widget, nije se culo opce
<Mmike> sad sam maknuo widget, da vidimo
<igustin> it's not a bug, it's feature (TM) :D
<Mmike> i dalje vibrira :)
<chaky> cudno, takve se svari meni nisu dogadjale.  A imao sam CM na Desire i SGS2
<chaky> *stvari
<chaky> ajde ga rebootaj :)
<Mmike> ajd
<Mmike> btw, kad stisnem i drzim POWER, pa mi se pojavi onaj meni, pise 'sound is ON'
<Mmike> :)
<chaky> ohohoho, nesto je tu kod tebe sjebano dobro.
<igustin> 23:14 < chaky> ajde ga rebootaj :)
<igustin> chaky: ^^ reći ću te šefu! :P
<chaky> pobrisi sve, i fleshaj cyanogenmod ponovno
<Mmike> samo vibra :)
<chaky> igustin, :)))
<chaky> nema ti tu pomoci, nego da ponovno fleshas..prije toga napravi wipe data/factory reset i wipe cache partition iz recoverija
<Mmike> brijes?
<Mmike> bwah :/
<chaky> kada si prvi put fleshao CM, jesi li prvo sve pobrisao na mobu?
<Mmike> erm
<Mmike> pojma
<Mmike> mislim da nisam
<Mmike> tj, on je sam sve pobrisao
<chaky> a joj
<Mmike> da, ne cuje se :)
<Mmike> budem sutra to
<Mmike> jbg :)
<Mmike> neda mi se sad
<chaky> MORAS sve pobrisati
<Mmike> ok, kak to pobrisem, sad
<Mmike> reboot, odem u recovery ili u bootloader?
<chaky> OK, ali MORAS sve pobrisati prvo, pa tek onda na cisto fleshati. Kada vracas backup iz Titaniuma, onda vracaj samo user apps + data, a ne i system data.
<Mmike> nemam titaium
<Mmike> imam neki phone backup
<Mmike> samo kontakti i smsovi
<Mmike> nista bitno
<chaky> ahaaa
<chaky> onda OK
<Mmike> e, al' kak pobrisem?
<Mmike> odem u recovery ili u bootloader?
<chaky> udji u recovery, i onda imas opciju Wipe data/factory reset
<chaky> i ispod toga Wipe cache partition
<Mmike> (ok
<Mmike> (a cem sluzi 'bootloader'?)
<chaky> pa samo rijec kaze
<Mmike> ok, znaci, wipe data/factory reset, i onda iznova
<chaky> ti udji u Recovery, mislim da je Volume Down + Power tipka, nisam siguran sada.
<Mmike> pri rebootu me to pita, u recoveryju sam sad
<chaky> ahaa
<chaky> imas i wipe cache partition, i to isto izaberi
<Mmike> necu to sad
<Mmike> sutra cu se s tim igrati
<chaky> OK
<Mmike> ne kuzim sto je bootloader
<Mmike> tj, sto dobijem time
<chaky> nista
<chaky> ti samo idi u recovery
<Mmike> ma chaky ok, budem
<Mmike> al' sto je bootloader? :)
<chaky> u bootloader se ulazi kada se flesha novi HBOOT, tj. nova particijska tablica
<chaky> za to moras biti S-OFF, tj. security off
<Mmike> pa e
<Mmike> to je
<chaky> odoh off, see ya ppl
<Mmike> bok
<Mmike> thnx :)
<Mmike> ova dlinkica, iste performanse k'o i netgearica
<Mmike> isti driver
<Mmike> plje
#ubuntu-hr 2011-11-11
<budz0r> MmikeT: oj, zakaj na serveru ne koristimo postgrey
<MmikeDOMA> budz0r, -> ivoks 
<Mmike> budz0r, kaj te spamaju? :)
<budz0r> Mmike: pa tu i tamo naleti koji :)
<drj_cro> ivoks: pitanje kako rjesit waiting for network configuration kod boota?
<drj_cro> ivoks: probao ono sa rekreiranjem /run-a
<SilverSpace> jutro 
<SilverSpace> prvi slobodni trening
<obruT> SilverSpace: vidio sam za one lazne prodavace :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: kad ce prav 
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> AAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<Mmike> kak ubvijek UVIJEK to zaboravim
<obruT> ubvijek
<Mmike> uBvijek! :)
<Mmike> nekad ovaj vipnstand ima izvrsne streamove
<Mmike> danas je ocajan
<SilverSpace> http://www.raspberrypi.com/
<jelly> mmm, pie
<jelly> a ko ce to kupit
<SilverSpace> bit ce dva modela bar po ovome http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Raspberry_Pi
<SilverSpace> jelly: ja sigurno :)
 * obruT kupuje isto
<obruT> dva komada
<Mmike> ja ne vjerujem
<Mmike> ovi na BBCju isto seru kak je hamilton kriv
<Mmike> u sudaru s masom
<Mmike> 'lewis should have seen that masa would be closing the door on him there'
<Mmike> pa jebote
<Mmike> UTRKUJU SE
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> kriv je 
<SilverSpace> ove godine ima vise incidenata nego svi drugi vozaci zajedno
<Mmike> pa kriv je isto koliko i masa :)
<Mmike> masa ga je VIDIO i svejedno se zaletio u njega :)
<Mmike> da sam ja masa i ja bih vjerojatno isto napravio, da se razumijemo!
<jelly> sa 128 ili 256MB memorije i bez ATA connectivityja, tom raspberryju ne vidim uporabnu vrijednost
<SilverSpace> jelly: zasto ne :)
<hbogner> pozdrav
<jelly> SilverSpace: zato sto mi pored njega treba stroj koji ce drzati storage, a kojeg onda mogu drito spojiti na HDMI
<jelly> SilverSpace: zato sto nema memorije za pristojni OS, nit mozes vrtiti livecd, a za mrezu imas samo 100Mbps
<SilverSpace> oj hbogner 
<hbogner> oj SilverSpace 
<Mmike> jelly, to je za ucenje!
<jelly> SilverSpace: mogao bi se koristiti kao 2nd, 3rd head ili terminal.  Npr. fore radi zamijeniti svoj PC u firmi sa tim cudom
<jelly> Mmike: za ucenje cega?
<Mmike> ova staza u abu-dhabiju je pre sterilna
<Mmike> jelly, neznam :)
<Mmike> tak pise :0
<jelly> Mmike: exactly
<jelly> nego nagradno pitanje: zasto su poskupili SSDovi?
<ivoks> drj_cro: nemoj definirati mrezne postavke u /etc/network/interfaces
<hbogner> poplaveee
<jelly> hbogner: to je sa HDove.
<hbogner> jelly, nasi su preventivno digli sve cjene :D
<Mmike> jelly, kaj jesu?
<Mmike> pa nisu
<jelly> HDovi su poskupili preko duplo kod nas, nabava.net ima jednu pored druge staru cijenu 620kn i novu 1500
<Mmike> ja kupio nekih dan 2TB disk za 600 kuna
<jelly> Mmike: prije sam imao SSD od 60GB za 550kn, sad nema ispod 600
<jelly> to je vjerojatno dolar
<jelly> Mmike: to ti je bio zadnji, sad su 1500+ 
<Mmike> kaj?!
<jelly> <hbogner> poplaveee
<Mmike> ahahaha
<Mmike> fakat :)
<Mmike> trebo sam ih kupit sve i sad ih prodavat za 1000 :)
<ivoks> drj_cro: ako imas definiran dhcp u /etc/network/interfaces za eth0, a dhcp servera nema, onda moras cekati da dhcp client time outa
<Mmike> eto
<Mmike> masa
<Mmike> sjebo se
<Mmike> SilverSpace, jel' vidis da je debil?
<jelly> Mmike: http://www.links.hr/?option=katList&id_kategorija=051510&naziv=sata
<SilverSpace> Mmike: :D
<Mmike> jelly, links nije bas najjeftiniji ducan
<Mmike> al', da
<Mmike> stso sam kupio - kupio sam
<SilverSpace> sad HG ima bolje cijene
<jelly> Mmike: nije, ali imaju pristojno i bar donekle kompetentno osoblje
<Mmike> 160GB = 600 kuna
<hbogner> mislis da nasi nece iskoristit sve kaj mogu da dignu cjene
<Mmike> olololo
<Mmike> a ja doma imam 10ak 250 GB diskova
<jelly> za razliku od protisa koji je 5 minuta dalje, ali ona dvojica nadrkanih klinaca tamo nemaju pojma o pojmu
<SilverSpace> jelly: je fakat su uvijek nadrkani
<jelly> znam da rade na minimalcu, ali brate ak ti je posao sugav, niko ti ne brani da odes
<SilverSpace> Mmike: evp i smrdljivi spanjolac nema pojma vrti se po stazi :P
<Mmike> jelly, znam
<Mmike> jelly, al' oni imaju intelovu karticu a links nema
<Mmike> iako, da
<Mmike> links je pre super usluzan i strucan
<Mmike> i mosh zamijenit kupljeno i mosh cuda
<jelly> Mmike: tak sam ja kupio ssd u protisu, pa odnio u links da mi sloze konfu ;-)
<Mmike> hehe :)
<Mmike> jelly, de mi reci
<Mmike> ovo: http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/pravi-razlog-britanskog-napada-na-libiju-u-10-godina-ce-na-obnovu-biti-potroseno-500-milijardi-dolara/582263.aspx
<Mmike> eh
<Mmike> krivo
<jelly> tak mi se ne da doma slagati komp
<Mmike> ovo: http://protis.hr/products/details/intel-network-card-pro1000-gt-desktop-adapter-network-adapter-101001000baset-1000mbps-bulk/17842
<Mmike> ili ovo: http://protis.hr/products/details/mrezna-kartica-intel-pwla8391gtblk-pro1000-gt/11436
<Mmike> ili je svejedno?
<jelly> Mmike: oba su "pro1000 gt", ko zna ima li uopce razlike
<jelly> ak imas firmu mozes otic drito kod distributera
<igustin> meni je pomalo cudno da ljudi danas jos uvijek sebi slazu konfiguracije
<igustin> a ima odlicnih brand gotovih racunala po gotovo istoj cijeni
<igustin> brand!=MSGW i slicno
<jelly> ovi HP microtoweri koje imamo na poslu su vrlo pristojni
<jelly> ali u najjeftinijim brand workstationima zna biti losih komponenti
<SilverSpace> 11 11 11 11
<SilverSpace> igustin: hebiga kad svatko hoce nesto po svojem :)
<igustin> nepotrebno
<igustin> mogu shvatiti jedino graficku
<igustin> ali u vecinu mozes staviti dodatnu ako bas treba
<obruT> pa ova tomcat session replikacija radi bez problema...
<jelly> nije tomcat bezeveze
<SilverSpace> vecina tih slozenih je bazirana na losim plocama
<obruT> jelly: nisam ni ja rekao da je bezveze :)
<obruT> koristimo ga vec jako dugo u produkciji, radi bez problema
<igustin> SilverSpace: slozenih - misliš one koje slažu domaće firme?
<SilverSpace> igustin: ma i hp ili neki drugi
<dodobas> obruT: uh uh, to nije enterprizy trebate kupiti WeBLogic :D
<obruT> dodobas: evo samo sto nismo :) idem odma narucit :)
<igustin> SilverSpace: ovisi o firmi i modelu, ali u pravilu - daleko bolja iskustva (=manje problema) imam s brand računalima nego složencima
<obruT> btw. navratio sam jucer na info... jad i bijeda
<obruT> jedino koliko-toliko zanimljivo je retro-info kao i obicno
<igustin> biranje i nalaženje komponenti je gubljenje vremena, uzmeš gotovo brand računalo i imaš jamstvo na sve
<igustin> obruT: joj da te Rado čuje :P :D
<SilverSpace> igustin: istina da je manje problema ipak oni stavljaju provjerene stvari 
<SilverSpace> obruT: lol retro-info
<SilverSpace> nemas danas sto vise pokazati
<obruT> igustin: mislim, ima tih domacih firmi, nesto kao tamo ljudi zuje, ali nema bas nesto zanimljivo sto bi privuklo paznju
<obruT> jedino sam se zadrzao na hulkovom standu :)
<igustin> :)
<obruT> malo popricao i tako to
<igustin> obruT: ali ne znam što očekuješ?
<obruT> ponudu nekakvih rjesenja koja bi me zaintrigirala
<igustin> devedesetih je bilo malo firmi, svi smo sve pratili, sve nam je bilo cool
<igustin> sada ima bezbroj firmi, područja su se jako proširila, firme specijalizirale, i teško je ugoditi ikome
<igustin> zato je i naglasak svugdje na specijaliziranim konferencijama
<igustin> jer generičke nemaju smisla
<igustin> ili barem nemaju efekta
<hbogner> obruT, kad si bio, ja do 14
<obruT> hbogner: jucer oko 18:30... taman isao na velesajam na penjanje pa navratio usput
<hbogner> aha, nisam se do tad zavrzao
<SilverSpace> odoh 
<obruT> bili su nvucinic, kenny i rajacic tamo
<hbogner> ima netko za preporucit digitalnu tv karticu
<hbogner> da nekupim slucajno neku koja neradi na linuxu
<dodobas> bit ce u subotu kad dodje stado srednjoskolki :)
<obruT> hbogner: preporuka, ne kupuj one za koje je proizvodjac isporucio drivere :P
<obruT> bez obzira je su li opensource ili samo binary
<hbogner> blah, taman nadjem sve kaj ima al neradi na linuxu
<obruT> ja sam nasao jedan idealan stick, sve sto treba, proizvodjac podrzava linux, daje drivere i source od njih... kupio, radi sve super
<obruT> dodje novija verzija kernela, e pa ne radi, nece se skompajlirat, editiras source i proradi
<obruT> dodje jos novija verzija kernela, opet vise ne radi nego opet mijenjaj source
<obruT> i tako kroz par verzija, sve vise toga moras mijenjat u sourceu
<obruT> do eto zadnje verzije na kojem vise ne radi
<obruT> jebo linux i njihove izmjene api-a u svakoj jebenoj verziji kernela
<obruT> minornoj naravno
<hbogner> ja imam staru analognu koja radi outofthebox
<obruT> potpuno mi je jasno zasto firme ne zele izdavati drivere za linux
<Mmike> obruT, kakva tomcat replikacija?
 * Mmike si uvijek sam slaze racunalo
<Mmike> Jednostavno mi je to gust :)
<hbogner> ali na curinom kompu nikako dobit zvuk
<obruT> Mmike: tomcat cluster sa session replikacijom... ono imas vise tomcat backenda, jedan (clusterirani) frontend, klijente se raspodjeljuje po backendima, ali session sticky, no kad rikne jedan backend bez beda se migriran na drugi tomcat bez gubitka sessiona
<Mmike> obruT, stso kad ti umre frontend?
<obruT> preswitcha se na drugi
<Mmike> a znaci svi nodovi stalno imaju sve sessione u sebi?
<obruT> frontend je clusteriran, dva stroja sa "istom" ip adresom
<obruT> Mmike: da, svi backend nodovi stalno imaju sve sessione
<Mmike> da, da
<Mmike> mi za to trosimo haproxy
<Mmike> radi k'o vurica
<drj_cro> ivoks: ma i to sam bio maknuo..nes se drugo tu sj*lo,enivej nakon micanja ligdhtma-a i reinstala network-managera opet sljaka sve
<Mmike> SilverSpace, gledam utrku od pred 3 godine, raikonnen u ferariju, a masa se zaletio u coultharda (red bull) i bacio ga van
<Mmike> debil
<Mmike> masa je seljak, a ne vozac
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_mKm9TxJ_MI&feature=relmfu
<Mmike> ovo je model!
<Mmike> maketa
<Mmike> ne pravi kamijon :)
<SilverSpace> hbogner: jel ima na kartici izlaz za zvuk
<hbogner> SilverSpace, na curinoj newma, na mojoj ima
<hbogner> tj nema iza, ima na kartici pa onim cd ausio kablom treba spojit al neradi
<SilverSpace> hm cudno :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: drugi slobodni 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, :*
<Mmike> jeboga jetty
<Mmike> i xml konfiguracija
<Mmike> obruT, dal' si se bavio kad jettyjem?
<SilverSpace> ja imam neku usb takeMS iradi samo je ustekam 
<SilverSpace> ali mora biti dobar signal
<SilverSpace> AVerMedia bi trebale raditi 
<hbogner> bbl. odoh zamjenit neke djelove na autu
<SilverSpace> samo kaj su skupe
<hbogner> nasao ja jednu ali 500 kuna
<obruT> Mmike: nisam
<SilverSpace> obruT: vani je taman za bike :))
<obruT> bome je
<obruT> a treba radit :P
 * jelly je sokiran cinjenicom da mu pepsi sad ima bolji okus od coca cole
 * Mmike ide u nedjelju vozat svoj nitro - rc
<Mmike> a vish
<Mmike> mogo bi bajkom danas do linksa/protisa
<lulz87> jelly: pa pepsi od limuna je odavno bolji
<Mmike> do bi bilo kul
<jelly> lulz87: ne pepsi twist, obican pepsi
 * Mmike ide pit sok, prirodni, neki
<obruT> Mmike: sta kupujes ?
<Mmike> obruT, intelovu etherneticu gigabitnu
<Mmike> ova dlinkova koju sam kupio jucer u linksu ne radi
<Mmike> tj, lose radi
<obruT> zanimljivo...
<Mmike> koje? :)
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> LOL :)
<obruT> kakav switch imas ?
<Mmike> obruT, neki, kupio u metrou, nemam pojma
<Mmike> dlink green neki
<Mmike> to za po doma, jel
<Mmike> izmedju dva stroja, preko istog switcha, koji imaju nvidia i  marwell (misilm) on board, radi izvrsno. Al' s trecim strojem di je ta zdrk-linkica, ne radi
<obruT> za po doma i mislim jer bih si mozda uzeo neki gigabitni
<obruT> jos uvijek sam na stotki
<lulz87> boze koja tlaka taj domain transfer, treba im 5 dana da prebace sugavu adresu
<Mmike> obruT, ovaj je kostao oko 300 kuna, mislim
<Mmike> 8 portni, fakat ok radi
<obruT> Mmike: bas cu bacit pogled... thanx
<SilverSpace> dali cp kopiranje mape zamjenjuje citavu mapu ili samo dodaje datoteke u tu mapu
<igustin> dodaje
<SilverSpace> cp -r ??
<obruT> SilverSpace: nece pregaziti datoteke koje nema u source folderu
<SilverSpace> fakat sam zaboravio 
<SilverSpace> nisam dugo kopirao kompletne mape 
<SilverSpace> jedino pojedinacne datoteke :)
<SilverSpace> ne kuzim kaze mi za flash mising plugin na indexu a na drugim radi 
<obruT> flash sux
<jelly> index sux
<obruT> vidim da ga adobe napusta na mobitelima, a nesto se i oko microsofta suska da ce napustit silverlight...
<obruT> nije valjda da cemo dozivjeti da ce se poceti koristiti neki open standard (html5)
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> nda
<Mmike> samo sto HTML5 nije zamjena za flash
<igustin> ma Adobe će potpuno napustiti Flash
<jelly> koja djubrad, "Zynga To Employees: Surrender Pre-IPO Shares Or You're Fired"
<SilverSpace> igustin: kakva ti to slova pises :)
<jelly> SilverSpace: ć ?
<Mmike> igustin, zato sto guraju AIR
<jelly> ispravna su
<SilverSpace> ćć
<Mmike> SilverSpace, OPET?! :)
<jelly> SilverSpace: ćušpajz i đuveč 
<SilverSpace> jelly: tvoja uredno vidim
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> pa njegova su ista...?
<Mmike> potpuno ista :)
<igustin> :S
<SilverSpace> ma Adobe ��e 
<jelly> <igustin> ma Adobe će potpuno napustiti Flash
<SilverSpace> ja vidim neke upitnike
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> taj tvoj screen/terminal/irc klijent ništa ne valja
<jelly> -SilverSpace- VERSION irssi v0.8.14 # hm čudno
<igustin> mislim da je kriva distra ;)
<SilverSpace> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/966116/Screenshot%20at%202011-11-11%2014%3A53%3A43.png
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> drj_cro: tesko da je reinstall lightdma ista pomogao
<ivoks> drj_cro: isto vrijedi i za network manager
<ivoks> 'waiting for network configuration' je eksplicitno zbog toga sto imas definiran dhcp u interfaces, a od dhcp servera ni glasa
<SilverSpace> http://vimeo.com/31241154
<igustin> iPhone aplikacijom "štancaju" lažne SMS tramvajske karte -> http://is.gd/s62htW :D
<jelly> igustin: old!
<jelly> već je ZET bar jednom promijenio format teksta zbog toga
<hbogner> jelly, zna i on sam da je star, nemora smu to jos nabijati na nos :D
<igustin> hbogner: :bang: :P :D
<hbogner> :D
<igustin> jelly: jbg, nisam znao za to (ne koristim gejfon), a danas to izašlo na webu ;)
<jelly> izaslo je na webu prije mjesec dana, tak sam i ja saznao
<SilverSpace> eh
<ivoks> osim toga, to nije prijevara
<ivoks> zet je slozio sustav koji omogucava provjeru tih karata
<ivoks> ako kontrolor to ne provjerava, tko mu kriv?
<jelly> prilicno je jasno za sto se taj "primjer karte" moze korisitit
<SilverSpace> iOS-a 5.0.1 dostigao velicinu 790 MB :) veci nego Ubuntu
<ivoks> a sta pise od koga je poruka?
<ivoks> ah, cak tocno pise od koga je :)
<SilverSpace> meni nikada nije gledao ni vrijeme
<SilverSpace> kaze hvala i ode dalje
<ivoks> pa da
<ivoks> u tome je problem
<ivoks> kontrolori to ne provjeravaju
<ivoks> to je ko da im pokazes pokaz od prosle godine
<SilverSpace> meni je to uijek malo bio glupi nacin
<Neuromanc> Popovača glavna vijest u državi danas
<SilverSpace> norovirus
<SilverSpace> izgleda
<Neuromanc> sigurno
<Neuromanc> hara već mjesecima
<Neuromanc> ali ovo je prvi put da ih je toliko dojednom
<Neuromanc> odjednom
<Neuromanc> no to nije nikakvo čudo
<Neuromanc> uvijek ga je bilo i uvijek će ga biti
<Neuromanc> jednodnevni virus
<Neuromanc> jedan dan povračanja i dalje sve ok
<SilverSpace> :)
<Neuromanc> pa da, sin mi je jučer to imao
<Neuromanc> mlađi
<Neuromanc> starijem i kćeri ništa
<Neuromanc> no ko što rekoh to od osmog mjeseca hara popovačom i okolicom
<SilverSpace> EU se raspada
<SilverSpace> nema im spas
<Neuromanc> SilverSpace eh nije samo eu
<Neuromanc> govorim ja već godinama da svijet ode kvragu
<SilverSpace> Neuromanc: zarazeni ste :) 
<SilverSpace> a taman sam mislio ovaj viken u Ludinu :)
<Mmike> Neuromanc, to je neki bed gadni, ili samo novinarsko prepuhivanje?
<Mmike> ivoks, kaj se ne veli: prevara
<Neuromanc> mmike ma nis strashno, obicna jednodnevna zelucana viroza
<Mmike> Neuromanc, znaci, prenapuhano?
<Neuromanc> mmike a moraju novinari do neceg zivjeti
<Neuromanc> od neceg
<Mmike> znaci, je? :)
<Neuromanc> gle, mora se paziti na dehidraciju i takve stvari
<Neuromanc> da, prenapuhano je
<Mmike> e, to
<Mmike> thnx
<Mmike> :)
<Neuromanc> takvih viroza je uvijek bilo
<Neuromanc> samo su nekad ljudi mislili ah nekaj sam pojeo bit ce sutra ok
<Neuromanc> i sutra bilo ok i nikom nis
<Neuromanc> a danas novinari naprave frku od toga
<Neuromanc> plus su klinci nekad jeli kruha i masti i kad su se i razboljeli nije im bilo problem podnijeti
<Mmike> meni u desire ide microsd, right?
<Neuromanc> a danas jedu samo slatkise i kad im nekaj napadne probavu odmah frka
<Mmike> eh, da
<Mmike> kruha i masti
<Mmike> pricao mi djed bio kak mu se vratio bio ujak ili tko, iz amerike
<Mmike> tamo, 1920te
<Mmike> ili 22ge
<Mmike> (djed je bio 1913 godiste)
<obruT> mene je sjebalo prosli tjedan, 4 dana temperatura do 39.3, proljev trajao prakticki tjedan dana
<Mmike> i kak je donio tuberkulozu
<obruT> inace me nikad ne hvataju pizdarije osim gihta
<Neuromanc> turbo kak nije o tebi javljeno u dnevniku:)
<Neuromanc> nah, idu mi novinari na zivce
<SilverSpace> ova Opera mini za android je fakat super
<chaky> SilverSpace, jesi li fleshao cm na legenda?
<SilverSpace> chaky: nisam nista napravio 
<SilverSpace> imam krivi HBOOT
<SilverSpace> i trebalo bi downgret napraviti 
<SilverSpace> da bi radilo 
<SilverSpace> a to mi se neda
<SilverSpace> sad ne mogu ni u Recovery :)
<chaky> SilverSpace, ja ponekad koristim alate iz ove aplikacija (http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=794638), tocnije samo fastboot.exe za flashanje recoverija, hboota preko PC-a. S ovim sam jedom spasio Desire kada mi je sluzbeni RUU update zajebo stvar, jer nije mogao pobrisati HBOOT kojeg sam ja imao unutra.
<chaky> "ispravni" HBOOT se moze fleshati sa fastboot alatom.
<SilverSpace> chaky: ma necu sad nista diratii vise glavno da radi 
<chaky> ma e, a imas i dalje root pristup, zar ne?
<SilverSpace> budem ga sredio kad kupim u proljece novi :)
<chaky> sto imas u planu uzeti?
<SilverSpace> chaky: da imam neki polovicni root
<SilverSpace> mogu uci u terminalu u rot
<SilverSpace> chaky: nisam jos siguran sto cu uzeti 
<chaky> inace, Samsung ti ima otkljucan bootloader te time dopusta fleshanje drugih ROM-ova out-of-the-box. Samo sto po defaultu nemas root pristup, a za to ti je potrebno 5 sek. 
<SilverSpace> najrade bi galaxy note
<SilverSpace> ali mislim da ce biti previse para
<chaky> uzmi u obzir i SGS2, odlican je mob
<SilverSpace> legend je malo zajeban za rootanje cuda treba prije napraviti za root
<SilverSpace> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=747890
<chaky> tako je bilo prije i za Desire, a sada jedan klik misa u revolutionary.io programu
<ivoks> galaxy note?
<ivoks> nisam ni znao za to
<SilverSpace> ovo je zanimljivo http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=760376
<SilverSpace> maknem i napravim vise mijesta
<SilverSpace> ivoks: meni opako izgleda
<ivoks> ma ja bi nes kao cha cha
<ivoks> samo da je od kvalitetnijeg proizvodjaca
<SilverSpace> fizickutipkovnicu
<jelly-home> chacha ima takticku gresku da kursori nisu tamo di ih ima Treo i Blackberryji
<jelly-home> inace je prilicno ok
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> samsung TV-i imaju linux za firmware
<jelly-home> da, i rootane/custom firmware samygo
<ivoks> http://downloadcenter.samsung.com/content/FM/201002/20100228163557296/[OPEN_SOURCE_GUIDE]BN68-02223A.pdf
<jelly-home> ali je tesko naci starije serije TVova koji se daju jednostavno rootat
<jelly-home> imaju fantasticno ostru sliku
<jelly-home> toliko da je ti sjebe 24fps movie feeling, i filmovi izgledaju kao jeftine serije jer tv obrise motion blur
<ivoks> mene zivcira sto ne mogu posloziti redoslijed kanala
<jelly-home> kak ne mozes
<SilverSpace> ?
<ivoks> ne mozes
<ivoks> kada nadje digitalne kanale, poslozi ih po abecedi, pa se ti jebi
<jelly-home> nyet haraso, znam da smo buraz i ja slozili starcima HRT1 HRT2 RTL Nova kak spada ;-)
<jelly-home> taj tv je 300km dalje pa ne znam sad kako se to radi
<ivoks> pa to dobijes po defaultu
<ivoks> al ako potrazis jos, nes, onda ti abeceda upada u igru
<ivoks> ako nadjes svih 16 kanala na podrucju zagreba, cmc je br 1
<jelly-home> ne ako imas jos RiTV i neke bakrace koje ima u Puli
<ivoks> z1 je zadnji
<jelly-home> mislio sam sebi uzeti taj jedan sto se moze rootati, pa cu vidjeti
<jelly-home> za sad nemam tv
<ivoks> mene muce baka i deda
<ivoks> ak nije hrt1 na br 1., onda je TV pokvaren
<jelly-home> pa, ima pravo
<ivoks> a ne znam koji tv imaju
<ivoks> ah, R seriju
<jelly-home> kaj pa je to
<ivoks> staro staro
<drj_cro> ivoks: ma sve sam imao isto dok nisam instalirao tftpd server i pure-ftp na masinu,nakon toga se to pocelo desavat
<SilverSpace> nikada nisam cuo da se ne mogu programi poredati a kmoli da sam se sa tim sreo 
<SilverSpace> a svako malo to radim 
<ivoks> SilverSpace: ovo su LCD-i stari ko biblija
<ivoks> ovo je kod bake i dede: http://www.ciao.co.uk/Samsung_LE_32R88BD__Review_5725830
<ivoks> 2007.
<SilverSpace> ma mora imati 
<ivoks> ma nema
<ivoks> al cini se da se moj moze flashat
<ivoks> pa cemo vidjeti :)
<ivoks> nakon tekme :)
<SilverSpace> ako ima manuelno trazenje onda sigurno mozes namjestiti
<ivoks> nema
<ivoks> ne znam kojim rijecima da ti to objasnim
<ivoks> nema
<SilverSpace> :) vis skoro zaboravio 
<ivoks> nadjes jedan kanal
<ivoks> dobijes cetri programa
<ivoks> nadjes slijedeci kanal, i onda ti ih poslozi po abecedi
<jelly-home> a jel ima nekakvu favorites listu na koju onda eventualno mozes preswitchati
<ivoks> ima
<ivoks> ali ona ti vrijedi samo na +/-
<ivoks> recimo, u favorite stavis hrt1, hrt2 i novu
<jelly-home> a ne na brojevima?
<jelly-home> o.o
<ivoks> kada koristis +/- saltas po tim kanalima
<ivoks> kad stisnes broj 1, baci te na ono sto je na 1
<ivoks> ma debilno
<jelly-home> valjda bi se negdje trebalo moci postaviti da brojevi idu na favoritese umjesto na kompletni popis
<ivoks> ma nema
<ivoks> u favoritsima ti pise:
<ivoks> 9) HRT 1
<ivoks> 10) HRT 2
<ivoks> 1) CMC
<jelly-home> X(
<SilverSpace> to su televizori jos od marije terezije imali :))
<ivoks> SilverSpace: digitalni?
<ivoks> ok, cekam da se telkac zbuta
<SilverSpace> kaj si ga ipak fleshao :)
<ivoks> pa da, svoj
<ivoks> al ne znam sto cu s onim od bake i djeda
<ivoks> tv se ne buta
<ivoks> pokusavam opet :)
<SilverSpace>  http://dl.dropbox.com/u/966116/samsung.PDF
<SilverSpace> po ovome ima
<ivoks> po cemu?
<ivoks> za koji model je to?
<SilverSpace> LE_32R8... modeli
<ivoks> pa jesi citao?
<ivoks> nema
<ivoks> ima za analogne kanale
<ivoks> ali ne za digitalne
<SilverSpace> aa
<ivoks> mozes napraviti 'favorite listu'
<ivoks> koji sluzi za ne znam kaj
<ivoks> jer opet, kad stisnes 1, baci te na ono sto je telka stavila na 1
<ivoks> bome, ovaj upgrade ne radi
<ivoks> ili se tekla ne zna resetirati
<ivoks> 10 minuta je bilo dovljno
<SilverSpace> jesi zbutao
<jelly-home> http://imgur.com/gallery/7gngg
<Mmike> protis debili
<Mmike> narucili su mi karticu za mini kuciste
<ivoks> :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, jesi uspio rootat mob?
<Mmike> idem probat freeBSD s ovom netgearovom karticom
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj nisi dobio oba limica
<Mmike> SilverSpace, jok
<Mmike> SilverSpace, samo tanki
<Mmike> tj, uski/kratki, kak' vec
<Mmike> i da, skidabilan je
<Mmike> al' nemaju siri
<Mmike> pa reko, jebo vas debile
<Mmike> veli lik, a nismo znali
<SilverSpace> da znam imam ja jednu sa oba limica
<Mmike> a reko, sta sad
<Mmike> SilverSpace, intelovu?!
<SilverSpace> ne 
<jelly-home> Mmike: protis!
<SilverSpace> Mmike: nisam uspio rootat do kraja samo sam shebo
<Mmike> jelly-home, tocno to :/
<Mmike> debilceki
<SilverSpace> sad vise ne mogu uci u recovery mod
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly-home> Mmike: mogao si do sad vec stoput instalirat ovu moju syskonnecticu, pa mi poslije vratis kad nadjes nes posteno
<jelly-home> ak ti treba odma
<jelly-home> 64bitna je, PCI-X, al radi i u kratkim PCI portovima
<Mmike> jelly-home, eh
<Mmike> jelly-home, double-eh
<Mmike> neda mi se sad vise u grad :/
#ubuntu-hr 2011-11-12
<novi> Pozdra. Imam jedno pitanje - ako recimo instaliram xubuntuz, te kroz softver centar instaliram lxde, mogu li onda birati prije nego li se logiram što želim - tipo lubuntu ili xubuntu? Funkcionira li to na taj način?
<novi> ima li koga
<MmikeDOMA> archive.canonical.org gespert
<ivoks> org?
<SilverSpace> dan
<ivoks> dan
<ivoks> http://ubuntuone.com/5VFES8qDJkVkfakdDHcvYP
<SilverSpace> koji kralj
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> jel to neki pattern ili kaj
<ivoks> pijani gradonacelnici za volanom
<ivoks> pa ovaj bilic vise ne muca
<jelly-home> ooh, Al Jazeera Balkan ima stream na webu
<jelly-home> http://balkans.aljazeera.net/uzivo
<SilverSpace> Svi novi BlackBerry smartphonei bez hardverske tipkovnice
<Vlado9A3CY> hello all :) ... je l' imaojos netko (osim mene) slucaj da mu je iz sinkroniziranih Ubuntu One foldera nestao kompletan sadrzaj... sve datoteke su nestale iz foldera :)
<SilverSpace> ?
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A3CY: jesi pogledo na webu
<Vlado9A3CY> SilverSpace, jesam... fajlovi su nestali ...
<Vlado9A3CY> i fakat sad ne kuzim :) ...
<Vlado9A3CY> ali nema veze...
<Vlado9A3CY> nije nista vazno ...
<Vlado9A3CY> tj. imam originale u drugim folderima ...
<Vlado9A3CY> probat cu jos jednom...
<Vlado9A3CY> mozda sam ja negdje nesto pogrijesio...
<Vlado9A3CY> tnx
<SilverSpace> meni sve to sporo sinca
<SilverSpace> DB to odradi puno brže
<Vlado9A3CY> istina, dropbox je i meni radio okay...
<SilverSpace> bas sad gledam i nije mi sve syncao
<SilverSpace> hm
<SilverSpace> mape na laptopu i na desktopu nisu iste
<SilverSpace> fuck
<SilverSpace> thx nebi to ni gledao da ti sad nisi spomenuo
<Vlado9A3CY> :)
<Vlado9A3CY> see you all later, moram restartat ...
#ubuntu-hr 2011-11-13
<SilverSpace> napravio sam si malo vise prostora na androidu za instalaciju 50mb imam sad 
<Mmike> ja ne vjerujem
<Mmike> od kad se twicca nemre instalirati u non-us?
<SilverSpace> da nesto seruckaju
<SilverSpace> ali ako imas dvija nadogradnje i stisnes all install onda instalira i twiccu
<SilverSpace> tj. nadogradi je
<Mmike> dvija?
<Mmike> sto je to?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ako u marketu ima dva app za nadogradnju twiccu i još jednu i nejdes na pojedinacnu nadogradnju nego stisnes nadogradi sve 
<SilverSpace> onda ti i twiccu nadogradi
<Mmike> SilverSpace, nemam opce twiccu instaliarnu, nit mi ju market pronalazi :/
<jelly-home> a triccu?
<jelly-home> cetvrticcu?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: skini sa neta i instaliraj apk
<Mmike> SilverSpace, market mi veli 'not available in your country'
<chaky> mmike, postoji aplikacija MarketEnabler koja ti omogucava da fejkas odakle dolazis.
<Mmike> eh, da
<Mmike> to mi je netko vec rekao
<Mmike> btw, vi koristite DialerOne?
<Mmike> to mi je isto netko preporucio, aplikacija je ocaj bozji
<chaky> nope
<Mmike> chaky, sto ti koristis?
<chaky> stock
<chaky> probaj Go Contacts, ima ugradjen dialer
<Mmike> stock je ocajan isto, pretraga za brojevima je uzasna
<chaky> to ti je od iste ekipe koja radi Go Launcher EX
<Mmike> go-launcher mi je skroz guba
<Mmike> vidio sam da ima go-dialer
<Mmike> idem bas probati
<Mmike> go contacts ista stvar, ne kuzi nasa slova
<SilverSpace> Mmike: pa skini ga
<SilverSpace> ju
<SilverSpace> twiccu
<Mmike> SilverSpace, odakle?
<SilverSpace> sad cu ti je ja ubaciti u dropbox
<Mmike> ohooooooooooo
<Mmike> prvi reset :)
<SilverSpace>  http://dl.dropbox.com/u/966116/twicca_v0.9.16.apk
<Mmike> go-launcher ne voli kad je na SD kartici
<chaky> aplikacije koje imaju widgete, nemoj stvaljati na SD karticu. Ako ti fali mjesta, baci pogled na alpharev.nl i njihov custom HBOOT. Ako pak ne zelis to raditi, onda napravi na SD kartici jednu ext3/ext4 particiju od 1GB, znaci FAT32 + EXT3/EXT4 particija na kartici. Nakon toga koristi aplikaciju S2E iz Marketa koja ce ti /data i dalvik-cache prebaciti na SD karticu. Dobit ces dosta prostora.
<chaky> za custom HBOOT moras imati S-OFF
<Mmike> pa zar ne moram za sve imati s-off?
<chaky> ne bas, ali za custom particijsku tablicu ipak treba :P
<Mmike> ja sam bio uvjeren da ne mogu custom rom stavljati bez s-off
<chaky> tko ti je to rekao?
<Mmike> ugl, sa alpharev.nl sam skinuo "Bravo CM7 r2"
<Mmike> nitko mi nije to rekao, nego sam bio uvjeren, citajuc o tome kako da rootam mob i to sve :)
<chaky> ma ne
<Mmike> ugl, imam s-off
<chaky> jesi siguran?
<Mmike> siguran
<chaky> OK
<Mmike> al mogu provjerit ak mi kazes kako
<chaky> bootaj s VolDown + Power, kada se pojavi screen, pise ti na vrhu
<chaky> pisati ce ti AlphaRev HBOOT bla bla bla, S-OFF
<Mmike> AlphaRev CM7 r2
<Mmike> Bravo PVT4 SHIP S-OFF
<chaky> e odlicno
<Mmike> HBOOT-6.93.1002
<Mmike> i tako dalje
<chaky> da da
<chaky> super
<chaky> znaci ti vec koristis CM7 r2 ?
<Mmike> izgleda :)
<chaky> odlicno!
<chaky> znaci, ako imas ext3/ext4 particiju na SD kartici, mozes koristiti ovu S2E aplikaciju iz Marketa da si dalvik-cache prebaci na SD, time ces dobiti jos malo slobodnog prostora
<SilverSpace> ja sad uopce ne mogu u recovery mod
<chaky> SilverSpace, imas li Rom Manager?
<SilverSpace> da
<Mmike> chaky, jeps, to cu napraviti jednom
<Mmike> al' za sad mi ne treba
<Mmike> idem malo u windowse, far cry zviznit
<Mmike> brb
<chaky> probaj s njime ponovno fleshati clockworkmod recovery
<chaky> bye
<SilverSpace> chaky: odem ja u izbornik di pise recovery 
<SilverSpace> ali kad ga stisnem zablokira
<chaky> aha
<chaky> cekaj, gdje je taj izbornik?
<SilverSpace> VolDown + Power
<chaky> ma ne tu
<chaky> u rom manageru
<SilverSpace> isto
<SilverSpace> isto se pokaze trokut sa usklicnikom
<SilverSpace> i ne mrda
<chaky> ne, otvori rom manager, i odmah na vrhu ti pise flash clockworkmod recovery, ovaj ce se spojiti na net, skinuti recovery i fleshat ga
<chaky> ja sam na Desireu imao 4 trokuta s usklicnikom, ali navodno je to bio fastboot mode
<SilverSpace> da to sam napravio skinulo nesto i rebootalo
<chaky> nisam znao za obaj automatski reboot
<chaky> meni to ne napravi
<SilverSpace> e da kaze da je clockworkmod recovery zadnja verzija
<chaky> ma pusti ti sto on kaze, klikni tu neka je flesha ponovno
<chaky> i meni kaze da imam clockworkmod recovery zadnju verziju, a ja imam 4EXTRecovery http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1154221
<SilverSpace> uopce se necu zajebavati 
<SilverSpace> dok ne nabavim novi mob
<SilverSpace> a nista
<igustin> CUC 2011 - Okrugli stol: otvoreni kod i lokalizacija -> http://is.gd/5GPijz
<rsedak> eh da
<rsedak> CUC :-)
<Neuromanc> eh da, cuc
<Neuromanc> tko zna hocu li ikad opet ici na cuc
#ubuntu-hr 2012-11-05
<MmikeDOMA> Your Ubuntu release is not supported anymore.
<MmikeDOMA> You will not get any further security fixes or critical updates. Please upgrade to a later version of Ubuntu Linux.
<MmikeDOMA> Krasno :/
<vileni> koja ti je to? :)
<jelly-home> to je zapravo baš lijepo od njih, javilo ti je da više ne radi, neke distre ni to ne naprave
<weshmashian> \o
<dodobas> yrlaoka
<jelly-home> ngur,leb
<ipozgaj> danas je pet godina kako je umro @vms :/
<ipozgaj> vecer/jutro btw
<MmikeDOMA> vileni, 11.10
<MmikeDOMA> vileni, zadnja koja ima gnome2
<Mmike> thunder!
<Mmike> pa djes :)
<ipozgaj> a evo me
<ipozgaj> kunjam polako, spremam se u krevet
<dodobas> braticu su izlozili rad u www.limnergallery.com u NY, do check it out http://pavlovskiart.com
<dodobas> hebate... vani je kao da sam u inidiji... sunce... vlaga 90% i znojis se dok stojis... fak
<vileni> Mmike: ja mislio frka za neki server :)
<ipozgaj> o svileni :)
<vileni> fejsbukovac :) kako je?
<ipozgaj> super :)
<vileni> vidim da te lijepo hrane tamo
<ipozgaj> haha da, pola slika je valjda hrane
<vileni> meni je tako i ovdje :)
<vileni> moram bjezat, skill me ceka
<Mmike> vileni, bio neki dan na kartingu tu, mokra staza, izokrenuo sam se 101 put :)
<Mmike> vileni, na kraju 1:11 napravio, lose z apoludi t:)
<Mmike> igustin, pa de, navali na krevet! :)
<Mmike> vileni, veli lik da ce napraviti kartanje po snijegu, cim ga padne dovoljn
<vileni> Mmike: ma kad neznas ;) danas je toplo, mozes popraviti vrijeme :)
<Mmike> dovoljno
<Mmike> vileni, yup, ak ne padne kisa do cca 13, idem
<ipozgaj> Mmike: budem, sad ce ponoc 
<Mmike> jucer sam isto bio, 1:09
<Mmike> a 1:06.45, recimo, mi je najbolje vrijeme tamo
<Mmike> http://www.index.hr/black/clanak/otkrili-bug-koji-omogucuje-logiranje-na-facebook-bez-sifre/645065.aspx
<Mmike> ipozgaj, pa nisi nego doso :)
<ipozgaj> a?
<ipozgaj> ne radim na tome :D
<jelly-home> .weather zagreb, tresnjevka
<datase> jelly-home: The current temperature in Pantovcak, Zagreb, Croatia is 20.3°C (8:45 AM CET on November 05, 2012). Conditions: Overcast. Humidity: 62%. Dew Point: 13.0°C. Pressure: 29.44 in 997 hPa (Rising). 
<jelly-home> wtf
<ipozgaj> .weather san francisco
<ipozgaj> eh, nece :D
<ipozgaj> .weather san francisco, ca
<datase> ipozgaj: The current temperature in SOMA - Near Van Ness, San Francisco, California is 17.3°C (12:08 AM PST on November 05, 2012). Conditions: Clear. Humidity: 79%. Dew Point: 14.0°C. Pressure: 30.15 in 1021 hPa (Steady). 
<ipozgaj> bbl
<BotaniCar> opla, pozdravljam na svim krivim kanalima :) Dobar dan :)
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> kako je toplo vani
<Mmike> SilverSpace, si skuzio? :) vrutje za popuzdukat
<BotaniCar> reche coik koji je dosao s mora :) 
<BotaniCar> kak cu ja popizdit s centosom i nagiosom .. zadnji nagios update ( za centos, na debianu nemam taj problem) je uveo jos jednu komponentu ( nagios-plugins-all) u cijelu pricu, pa ako azurirate nagios/nrpe , nova konfiguracija ce se startati, ali nece slati nikaj prema centralnoj lokaciji jer cijeli direktorij s pluginovima vise ne postoji dok ne instalirate i plugins-all :) 
<BotaniCar> vu-hu
<jelly> tak ti treba kad upgrades sistem
<Mmike> BotaniCar, trazen si :)
<BotaniCar> di, kaj , tko ? 
<BotaniCar> testiram katalog, tko smeta ? :)
<BotaniCar> jelly: kad si u pravu - u pravu si :)
<jelly> kiša
<weshmashian> so i tis
<weshmashian> so it is*
<vileni> Mmike: to onaj spori karting?
<Mmike> vileni, da
<Mmike> i sjebalo me upravo s kisom :/
<vileni> ja jos gledam kako imas tako dobro vrijeme, a onda se sjetim da sam brze :)
<vileni> jel voze jos brzi kartinzi?
<Mmike> vileni, kol'ko si ti imao sa sporijim?
<Mmike> vileni, voze, da, jucer me lik pitao zakaj se vozim u sporima stalno
<ivoks> dovraga
<Mmike> pa sam htio jos danas spori, i onda brzi od sutra
<ivoks> ostavio sam kindl u danskoj
<Mmike> al' ova kisa, necu se bas vozikat danas
 * Mmike bi kindl isto
<ivoks> heh cimer ga je pokupio
<ivoks> al cimer je u londonu
<ivoks> igustin: dakle, di smo sta smo po pitanju o kojem smo razgovarali?
<vileni> Mmike: spori stari 1:04:915
<vileni> sluzbeno vrijeme na utrci sa sporim novim 1:05:315 mislim
<Mmike> vileni, dobro, dobro, jako dobro
<vileni> Mmike: ali to je po suncanom pretezno :) sad tesko da moze tako
<Mmike> mene jebe onaj 180 zavoj nakon prve sikane
<Mmike> onaj skroz na drugom kraju staze
<vileni> jednu sam utrku vozio na hladnim gumama po kisi, to je bilo zanimljivo
<Mmike> k'o ja u subotu :) nije kisa bila, al' je bbilo mokro :)
<Mmike> gripa - nema
<vileni> S zavoj poslije toga je zeznut
<Mmike> onda jos prednji kotaci nekak uhvate grip a zadnji nikako
<Mmike> S zavoj nakon 180?
<vileni> da
<Mmike> pa ne cini mi se, to sve sa full gasom prodjem
<vileni> tamo se puno izgubi
<Mmike> to sve odradim kako spada, rekao bih, ne proklizem nigdje, i full gas
<vileni> prodjem ja sa full gasom kompletnu stazu ako treba, ali to nije najbrza putanja :)
<Mmike> brijes? :)
<vileni> znam
<Mmike> ja nemrem taj 180 zavoj proc kako spada, uvijek usporim
<Mmike> ili pre sporo udjem, pa sam spor, ili proklizem, pa sam jos sporiji
<vileni> pa moras usporiti, vazno je kad stisnes gas da ides po dobroj putanji i da ga vise ne pustas
<ivoks> zakaj vozis te simulatore ako se bojis voziti 150km/h?
<ivoks> :)
<vileni> nisu to simulatori
<ivoks> i to sto kazes :D
<ivoks> igrice
<vileni> ivoks: pricamo o kartinzima, pravim
<vileni> iako spori
<ivoks> ah, pardon
<vileni> Mmike: imas ovaj vikend opet grobnik :)
<vileni> imaju ti za rentu lambo i ferrari po lokalnim cestama, ako neces na stazu :)
<Mmike> vileni, pa, to imam, velim, cijelu stazu, osim taj zavoj
<Mmike> fakat mi se cini da je ok putanja, tesko mi rec, naravno
<Mmike> al' ne proklizem nigdje
<vileni> Mmike: na utrci sam dobivao ljude samo na S
<Mmike> i imam finu brzinu cijelim putem
<vileni> ovaj 180 je prilicno nevazan bio :)
<Mmike> pa, ja tu, cini mi se, puno jako izgubim
<Mmike> tj, taman tih seklundu i pol
<Mmike> jer, prakiticki stanem
<vileni> pa ides skroz desno?
<vileni> na ulazu?
<Mmike> da, sjecem, klasicno
<vileni> i apex je na zadnjoj trecini polukruga?
<Mmike> na prvoj trecini
<Mmike> tj, cek
<Mmike> sad cu ti nacrtat :)
<vileni> moze
<Mmike> http://mmike.dyndns.org/~mario/furka.png
<vileni> Mmike: to je ok, ali ne ides valjda skroz van? :)
<Mmike> kak mislis - skroz van? di? 180 zavoj, ili ona kombinacija iza?
<vileni> 180 izgleda preduboko u zavoj
<vileni> a i po ovome se prebacujes skroz na vanjsku
<Mmike> pa, nakon sikane, prije 180 zavoja sam skroz lijevo, pa se prebacim na desnu stranu, i da, udjem dosta duboko u zavoj, mozda ne tak jako kako sam nacrtao
<Mmike> al' sam uz lijevi rub staze ne na pol zavoja, nego skoro na izlasku vec
<Mmike> al' kak god da projem, tu jako brzine izgubim
<vileni> ja volim blaze promjene pravca, ne odem toliko desno nego negdje sa sredine, mozda malo vise desno
<vileni> i skretanje u zavoj je cim krene polukrug
<vileni> ova S putanja izgleda super, ako mozes full gas preko pasice na ravnicu
<Mmike> na drugom dijelu S zavoja moram jako paziti s volanom, malo jaci trzaj i ode zadnji kraj
<vileni> da
<Mmike> al' moze se, punim gasom, fino izvuci to
<Mmike> i ak se nagnem nazad, tj, ak se uspravim, puno pomogne, vise gripa na zadnim kotacima
<vileni> ma stvar je da njima ubrzanje i nije tako lose koliko im je top speed los, pa mi nije bed popustiti gas i ici uz unutarnju stranu vise
<vileni> kraci put jednostavno
<vileni> coffee time
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> probat cemo 
<ivoks> kak bi ja tukao neke ljude
<Mmike> cek
<Mmike> kaj u ffu nema vise flasha?!
<ivoks> opcenito nema vise flasha
<ivoks> na linuxu je adobe rekao kako ce raditi samo sa chromeom
<ivoks> to je odumiruca tehnologija; rasirena, ali odumiruca
<Mmike> netko pametan se sjetio rec 'to je odumiruce' :)
<Mmike> kak' volim to
<ivoks> pa adobe je to tako napravio
<Mmike> da, al' vidim da ima jos flash
<Mmike> ali nije u firefoxu
<Mmike> tj, ubuntu ga ne shipa
<Mmike> tj, potrgano je sve to
<ivoks> http://linux.slashdot.org/story/12/03/31/1417245/adobe-releases-last-linux-version-of-flash-player
<Mmike> (k'o onaj calendarserver, ne kuzim kak je to uopce pakirano, kad ne radi)
<ivoks> calendarserver nije nesto o cem brinemo
<ivoks> ako ne radi u debianu, ne radi niti u ubuntuu
<Mmike> steta, trebali bi
<Mmike> al' nije samo u calendarserveru bed
<Mmike> nego u hrpi toga
<ivoks> Mmike: sve je open source
<ivoks> uzmi i radi na tome
<Mmike> ivoks, aj ne kenjaj :)
<ivoks> je na stignem
<Mmike> pa, radim
<Mmike> nadam se da cu uspjeti to poslpoziti
<ivoks> pa popravi paket
<Mmike> al' velim, sjebano je na vise nivoa
<ivoks> je li
<ivoks> gledam verziju calendarservera
<ivoks> Version: 2.4.dfsg-7
<ivoks> dfsg aka 'nekaj smo morali iscupati van da bi to i dalje bilo distributivno kao open source'
<ivoks> sto moze znaciti da nesto i ne radi
<ivoks> svjesno
<ivoks> a opet... 2.4 je star
<Mmike> da, 3.2 je ono sto pokusavam slpoziti
<Mmike> to je u zadnjem ubuntutru
<ivoks> cini se da nobody gives a fuck za taj paket :)
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> zato kaj je potrgan
<ivoks> vjerojatno ce ga i maknuti iz debiana
<Mmike> pa ga nitko ne koristi
<ivoks> a onda ce i izaci iz ubuntua
<Mmike> steta
<ivoks> osim ako netko ne uskoci
<ivoks> jel... Mmike :)
<Mmike> :P
<Mmike> eto, trudim se :)
<Mmike> nije bas da imam vremena a i da se snalazim turbo super, pa eto :)
<ivoks> http://article.tree.se/server/calendarserver
<ivoks> bas me zanima tko ga odrzava
<ivoks> mislio sam da ce biti netko iz applea :)
<ivoks> a ima i dobrih vijesti
<ivoks> http://packages.qa.debian.org/c/calendarserver/news/20121019T163912Z.html
<ivoks> hoce li carina zaustaviti kindl koji mi postom salje frend?
<ivoks> dakle, nije rijec o kupovini
<Mmike> ivoks, jedan je nacin da saznas :)
<ivoks> da, vec je poslao
<Mmike> ja sam dobijao tonu stvari od frendova
<Mmike> nikad nisam carinu platio
<Mmike> krema, cipseva, umaka, laptopa, hard diskova
<Mmike> nista, sve proslo bez beda
<Mmike> a onda frend naruci alkoholni tester sa thinkgeeka
<ivoks> ja sam opet kofer otvarao na povratku iz danske
<Mmike> i ovi mu g anedaju :)
<Mmike> a 15 dolara kosta :)
<Mmike> ne kuzim
<Mmike> maknuli u testing
<Mmike> ama joj
<Mmike> ok :)
<Mmike> kak fino pada
<Mmike> idem instalirat 12.10
<ivoks> ti srca... nitko nis ne placa
<n1_> trebam pomoć oko instaliranja thunderbird addona, ako netko koristi
<ivoks> ?
<n1_> ovog http://bluezync.kaarposoft.dk/0.1.6/download.html
<ivoks> pa sto te muci?
<rut> sto nepise ovdje sve ? : http://bluezync.kaarposoft.dk/0.1.6/manual.html
<n1_> nije ponuđen u t.bird listi addona, ako ga želim skinuti sa t.birdovim browser addonom "thunderbrowse", ništa se ne događa, a firefox ga pokušava skinuti kao svoj addon.skinuo sam ga sa drugog izvora,  i pokušao preko terminala, no nije mi uspjelo 
<ivoks> ajde ispocetka
<ivoks> sto si tocno napravio
<n1_> tren, samo da nađem naredbe koje sam koristio
<n1_> uglavnom, sa cd sam otišao u direktorij gdje je thunderbird i sa ln sam stavio link na paket, no on se otvorio u folderu
<ivoks> to sto si sad rekao nema bas previse smisla
<rut> :)
<ivoks> ako se mozes sjetiti tocno naredbi koje si koristio, to bi pomoglo
<n1_> ne koristim ubuntu dugo, a terminal još manje pa sam zato tu. uglavnom na download stranici mogu skinuti samo prvi link, drugi ne 
<ivoks> mozes oba
<ivoks> desnim klikom
<ivoks> Spremi vezu kao...
<ivoks> ili
<ivoks> Save link as...
<n1_> ne, jer drugi mi firefox pokušava skinuti kao svoj addon da bi javila poruku "xxx nije kompatibilan sa firefox zadnjom verzijom"
<ivoks> a sto sam ti ja sad rekao
<ivoks> kliknes na drugi link
<n1_> probao sam i sa thunderbirdovim browserom, no ništa
<ivoks> onda ti se otvori sourceforge
<ivoks> tamo imas tekst koji kaze:
<ivoks> Problems with the download? Please use this direct link, or try another mirror.
<ivoks> ovo 'direct link' je link
<ivoks> na to stisnes desnim klikom
<ivoks> i save as
<ivoks> ili koristi chromium
<ivoks> ili w3m ili nesto drugo
<n1_> pprbao sam i sa direkt i sa mirrorima, uvijek isto
<n1_> chromium i w3m su browseri?
<ivoks> uff
<ivoks> wget "http://downloads.sourceforge.net/project/bluezync/blueZync-unstable/blueZync%200.1.6/blueZync4thunderbird-0.1.6-Linux.xpi?r=http%3A%2F%2Fbluezync.kaarposoft.dk%2F0.1.6%2Fdownload.html&ts=1352118869&use_mirror=ignum"
<ivoks> mv blueZync4thunderbird-0.1.6-Lin* blueZync4thunderbird-0.1.6-Linux.xpi
<ivoks> vrijeme je za caj
<SilverSpace> pad temp sa 22° na 8° ako ne i na niže za sat dva 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jesi gledao jucer bila je super utrka :)
<ivoks> bila je zanimljiva
<ivoks> vozacima sigurno nije bila super :)
<ivoks> bila je 'nesto ne valja s ovim pravilima' :)
<jelly> nisu pravila tu radi vozaca nego radi gledatelja i prihoda 
<ivoks> pa da
<ivoks> nisam rekao da nije tako :)
<SilverSpace> :) 
<SilverSpace> ovi su skupili lovu http://cubieboard.org/
<n1_> ivoks jesam, no taj addon se kod mene pojavljuje sa ključem, .dk ekstenzija, i kada ga manualno pokušam instalirati u thunderbird iz datoteke, desi se...ništa
<ivoks> mv blueZync4thunderbird-0.1.6-Lin* blueZync4thunderbird-0.1.6-Linux.xpi
<ivoks> (ako sam dobro shvatio .dk ekstenzija)
<ivoks> sto ti uopce zelis? syncati adresar iz telefona sa thunderbirdom?
<n1_> aha
<ivoks> pa koji telefon imas?
<n1_> samsung neki stari
<SilverSpace> n1_: koji ubuntu uopce imas 
<n1_> bluetooth radi samo bih htio sync kAlendar
<n1_> zadnji ubuntu
<SilverSpace> 32 64 bita
<n1_> 32
<ivoks> i sve sto jos trebas je skinuti xpi?
<n1_> xpi je addon?
<ivoks> xpi je standardni instalacijski paket za firefox i thunderbird
<ivoks> da, rijec je o dodatku
<n1_> ma, već sam instalirao (nadam se), i multisyncove i opensyncove, samo da mi taj thbird addon proradi
<ivoks> na onoj stranici imas dvije komponente
<ivoks> jedna je dodatak za sustav
<ivoks> druga je dodatak za thunderbird
<n1_> da, taj drugi možda nije za zadnji thunder
<BotaniCar> pu-posao po cijeli dan ! Nije to u redu
<ivoks> pa jesi ga pokusao instalirati kroz thunderbird?
<n1_> pa da, i ne prepoznaje ga 
<ivoks> pa nesto ti sigurno kaze
<n1_> kažem, ekstenzija je .dk i file ima neki lokot na sebi
<n1_> ...tog filea koji sam skinuo sa wget
<ivoks> pa jesi ga preimenovao kako sam rekao?
<n1_> a, ček, taj dio sam preskočio.
<ivoks> mv blueZync4thunderbird-0.1.6-Lin* blueZync4thunderbird-0.1.6-Linux.xpi
<n1_> "dodatak nije bilo moguće instalirati zbog greške sa datotečnim sustavom" greška nakon preimenovanja u .xpi
<ivoks> file blueZync4thunderbird-0.1.6-Linux.xpi 
<ivoks> sta kaze?
<SilverSpace>  https://dl.dropbox.com/u/966116/blueZync4thunderbird-0.1.6-Linux.xpi
<SilverSpace> skini ga odavde
<n1_> SilverSpace, ne mogu odavde jer, kao i prije, firefox ga prepoznaje kao svoj addon i kaže da nije kompatibilan s tom verzijom
<ivoks> wget covjece
<ivoks> firefox misli kako je to instaler za njega
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QRpWir4eDrs
<datase> ivoks: Title: FairTax: Fire Up Our Economic Engine (Official HD), Views: 91191, Rating: 97.92616%
<ivoks> srcedrapajuce :)
<SilverSpace> ode ovaj mu sigurno nece raditi 
<SilverSpace> prastara verzija
<ivoks> https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/534684_371147042967664_2078997716_n.jpg
<ivoks> lol :D :D
<ivoks> poplava u murteru
<SilverSpace> max verzija je 2.*
<SilverSpace> jes vidio u vodicama svu plazu diglo na obalu 
<ivoks> plaza u vodicama?
<SilverSpace> http://www.slobodnadalmacija.hr/%C5%A0ibenik/tabid/74/articleType/ArticleView/articleId/192738/Default.aspx
<ivoks> nema plaze u vodicama
<ivoks> ovo je sljunak s obliznjeg gradilista :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> ima neki linux alat za citanje MS event viewer logova ? 
<ivoks> http://www.jutarnji.hr/s-grbom-gordog-albiona-trcao-u-parku-maksimir/1064370/
<ivoks> e moj premijeru...
<dodobas> Je li premijer obukao kratke sportske hlačice s grbom Gordog Albiona da bi se dodvorio Englezima zbog pritiska na moguće odgode ratifikacije pristupnog ugovora, nismo uspjeli doznati.
<dodobas> koji debili
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> bas me zanima hocemo li vidjeti engleskog premijera u dresu hrvatske
<ivoks> ili njemacke
<ivoks> ili italije
<ivoks> :D
<ivoks> necemo vidjeti ni premijera gane u trenirki engleske
<ivoks> a i mogao je nekog stilistu naci da mu slozi obleku
<ivoks> ovo je pomalo ocajno :)
<n1> ivoks i SilverSpace, dakle i taj drugi paket kada pokušam otvoriti iz birdovih addonova ručno, otvori se njegov direktorij sa 4 poddirektorija: components, content, locale i skin, no svi su prazni (osim ako bih dolje kliknuoa all file types)
<n1> imate li vi thunderbird da probate?...ne sjećam se je li ona na instalaciji ubuntu ili se skine
<ivoks> SilverSpace je istrazivao
<ivoks> i kaze da to radi samo sa starim thunderbirdima
<n1> Å¡mrc
<SilverSpace> n1: nece ti raditi jer ja za verziju 2.*
<n1> da napravim downgrade
<SilverSpace> nemam pojma 
<SilverSpace> nisam to nikada trebao
<n1> puno hvala na pomoći
<n1> možda još udavim ako nabavim staru thbird i kada ću trebati napraviti dynamic link
<SilverSpace> mozes jedino probati promjenitu u .xpi verziju 
<SilverSpace> mozda radi u sto cisto sumljam
<SilverSpace> odoh bbl
<n1> pozdrav i hvala
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pER9B5Jo5dI
<ivoks> drink drink drink
<datase> ivoks: Title: How I got to UDS and what I think about it., Views: 71, Rating: 100.0%
<Mmike> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=CayMeza487M
<Mmike> sick :)
<datase> Mmike: Title: KLINGON STYLE (Star Trek Parody of PSY - GANGNAM STYLE), Views: 3919260, Rating: 89.564114%
<ivoks> jelly: http://www.flickr.com/photos/goran-gustafsson/8145825974/in/photostream/
<ivoks> http://www.flickr.com/photos/exolucere/8147004895/
 * BotaniCar 'oce jos servera !
<ivoks> mogao bi po neki burek
<obruT> http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8194/8145722206_89a9476cff_b.jpg ?
<obruT> jel to neka gnome/unity tema ili ? :P
<obruT> http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8046/8145685491_76b40e51a3_b.jpg bome nije :P
<obruT> kako ga nije sramota to imati na ubuntu devel konferenciji
<ivoks> ne, to je mac
<obruT> jos bi nekako, ali nekako, probavio da ima linux na doticnom hardveru... ali mac os... pa to je samarcina svima tamo...
<dodobas> http://vimeo.com/51181384
<ivoks> zasto bi bila samarcina?
<dodobas> pop
<ivoks> bilo je tamo ljudi iz redhata, oraclea, microsofta, novella...
<ivoks> svatko je koristio ono sto je htio
<obruT> a ne, ja bi stavio Conana Pingvinariusa... sjece ruku svima tko nema linux na laptopu
<obruT> eventualno bih pustio *BSD-ase :)
<ivoks> nije li macovac usput i bsdas?
<obruT> nope :P
<dodobas> ne curi li mu ista krv kad ga posjeces...
<obruT> a ne... druge boje je, druge...
<obruT> damn, valjda ove kise nece biti kasnije... moram dva ruksaka pizdarija otfurat u grad i to gradskim prijevozom :P zena se s autom skice naokolo, a za mene, koga briga :P
 * BotaniCar bu danas na njuskalo stavio 2 kutije hardvera za utapanje, zivo me zanima da li ce netko kupiti 10 godina staru mreznu i/ili napajanje (cvrsto cu stisnuti ruku mulcu koji kupi napajanje) :)
<ivoks> http://ubuntuone.com/76cDAoHiptKR58ExFSn9G0
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pYXr3DADVss
<datase> ivoks: Title: The Demon in Tivoli, Views: 16968, Rating: 91.111106%
<ivoks> It seems that you have moved this program out of the X-System folder!
<ivoks> NO! NO! Create a shortcut if you want, but do not move the X-Plane application itself out of the X-System folder that it came in!
<ivoks> :)
<weshmashian> mrmlj, moar coffee!
<dodobas> jel moguce konfigurirati dovecot da servira neku default domenu ako domena nije specificirana
<BotaniCar> auth_default_realm
<BotaniCar> ili taknekaj 
<ivoks> naravno da je
<ivoks> mozes to na nekoliko nacina specificirati
<dodobas> BotaniCar: tnx
<dodobas> danas je server iz 1997 odlucio ne raditi vise...
<ivoks> oso u penziju
<dodobas> ma cudno... radi 10min... disk je ok... onda zbrejk... pa ga moram iskljuciti iz struje i pustiti 1-2min da se 'resetira'
<dodobas> pa onda radi 1h... pa 5min pa 2h... 
<Mmike> ivoks, kaj si kupio?
<Mmike> x-plane
<Mmike> dodobas, procesor, pregriravanja?
<Mmike> nah
 * Mmike ide vratit karticu u links
<ivoks> MmikeT_: nisam jos
<dodobas> MmikeT_: nema pravila... zbrejka se nasumicno... sve sam servise iskljucio... samo sam s rsyncom kopirao... no cak kad i nisam kopirao opet se zbrejka
<ivoks> zvuci kao memorija
<dodobas> moguce... tu sam skatulju 'posudio' prije par godina jer je imala stari scsi prikljucake za diskove
<ivoks> http://danas.net.hr/hrvatska/tko-je-zapravo-darko-mihajlovic-covjek-kojeg-nam-je-stankovic-servirao-u-nu2
<Mmike> http://www.adm.hr/product_info.php?products_id=10124
<Mmike> valja li ovo sto, zna li tko?
<jelly> ja uzeo ADATA S510 kad mi je falio SSD
<Mmike> i, jel radi? :)
<jelly> radio je tjedan-dva dok nisam dobio zamjenu za servisirani
<jelly> oš kupit 400kn, dva mjeseca star PRAKTIČKI nekorišten :-D
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> a, sto mu bilo?
<Mmike> umro sam od sebe, ili?
<jelly> pa ništa, radi
<jelly> kupio sam ga da imam OS disk dok je drugi na servisu
<jelly> onaj koji je umro je bio ocz vertex 2
<jelly> ali srećom su mi dali vertex 3 kao zamjenu za krepani relativno brzo
<Mmike> pa ti si fino diskova ubio
<Mmike> ja imam onaj kingston neki vec 2 godine skoro, radi k'o veliki
<jelly> pa samo jedan je umro
<Mmike> sad brijem da idem ubost vertex 3
<Mmike> pa gledam razliku izmedju njega i agilityja
<Mmike> i razliku izmedju agility 3 i agility 4
<jelly> uglavnom naučio sam da je bolje kupit gro memorije nego koristiti SSD za swap ;-)
<Mmike> http://www.adm.hr/product_info.php?cPath=258_217_29_319&products_id=11759
<Mmike> lol :)
<Mmike> da, swap je meni na disku s plocama :)
<Mmike> odem do linksa i tih
<Mmike> adieau
<Vjetar> jelly: pa koliki si platio taj S510 kad ga lifraš za 400kn?
<jelly> 500kn
<Vjetar> gledam na nabava.net i čudom se čudim
<Vjetar> jelly: ADATA S510 2.5 SATA  = 1470,75kn
<jelly> ovo je 60GB model
<Vjetar> to štošta obašnjava :)
<Vjetar> ovaj je 120GB
<jelly> onda će vjerojatno ići u netbook
<jelly> odn. "laptop za Å¡kolu" Thinkpad X131e
<ivoks> isss... treba mi veca pipa za firmu
<ivoks> a nitko ne nudi nista ovdje
<jelly> kad si u pripizdini
<ivoks> htio bi tri tel. linije
<jelly> možda da dobaciš wirelessom do nekog mjesta koje ima bolju žicu
<ivoks> i pipu od 10 gigabita
<ivoks> er megabita
<jelly> pfft
<jelly> 10Mbps simetrično?
<ivoks> ma downstream samo
<ivoks> da mi je 1mbit upstream, skakao bi od srece
<jelly> ha, to bi mogao negdje na dobrom DSL-u
<jelly> tolko ja imam doma... al se da selim
<jelly> sad*
<ivoks> Za adresu RESNIČKI GAJ 2 2b, 10000 ZAGREB dostupni su paketi u bijeloj zoni. Odaberite paket i naručite online ili pozivom na 0800 1000.
<jelly> dakle nula bodova
<jelly> bijela zona je naked
<ivoks> gradi se zgrada u blizini
<ivoks> i u kvratu je sve vise kuca
<ivoks> nada umire posljednja
<igustin> ivoks: steposlali prijavu?
<ivoks> igustin: ha?
<igustin> poslao sam ti mail s linkom na obrazac za prijavu
<igustin> koji treba ispuniti, ovjeriti i poslati
<ivoks> igustin: nisam dobio nikakav mail
<igustin> ok, ajmo to riješiti, nadam se da nije kasno
<igustin> ivoks: pvt
<ivoks> Mmike: kod tebe je stambilj, jel?
<SilverSpace> bome Graz se zalio :)
<Mmike> prijava za sto?
<Mmike> na kraju nisam uzeo nikakav SSD jer sam moro ic jest ;)
<SilverSpace> kaj se kupuje ssd
<Mmike> a htio sam
<Mmike> al' nisam stigao do adma
<Mmike> 200 kuna je jeftiniji nego u linksu
<Mmike> A i tak nemrem upgradeirat ubuntu na desktopu si prije subote, pa nije hica
<hbogner> di to, kolki, kolko love?
<Mmike> 60GB, 470 kuna, OCZ Agility 3
<Mmike> ima i za malo vise Agility 4
<Mmike> ne kuzim koja je razlika
<Mmike> Ima i Kingston neki, brjem da je i taj ok
<Mmike> Al' u biti nemam pojma
<ChuS> vecer
<Mmike> ChusPajz
<ChuS> e Mmike
<Mmike> kaimai?
<Mmike> blotka
<ChuS> nikai
<Vjetar> ChuS !
#ubuntu-hr 2012-11-06
 * MmikeDOMA jos ne vidi :)
<weshmashian> \o
<weshmashian> MmikeDOMA: u firmi smo uzimali kingston hyperx 120G (~730kn) ssd
<MmikeDOMA> i, jel' valja?
<weshmashian> pa, ne zali se kolega :)
<weshmashian> gledali smo okolo svasta nest, taj uzeli zbog nekog omjera cijene/kvalitete
<weshmashian> nije bila zurba pa uzeli prek diskonta24, bili su najjeftiniji u tom trenutku
<vileni> ja imam ocz agility 4, ali nazalost u netbooku
<vileni> sa sata2
<weshmashian> a u linksu je najjeftiniji ssd 900kn
<vileni> read ne ide preko 95MB/s
<weshmashian> ovog nismo benchmarkali, ali osjetno brze razbacuje podatke okolo :)
<dodobas> ylepak
<vileni> weshmashian: vjerojatno nije cpu bottleneck kao kod mene
<vileni> ali deklarirano je 400/300 r/w
<vileni> pa mi zao da to nije iskoristeno
<MmikeDOMA> vileni, to je seq read?
<vileni> MmikeDOMA: rekao bih da da
<Mmike> da, to je malo
<vileni> moram nabaviti sata3 laptop :)
<vileni> i ddr3
<vileni> i jos da je i5 recimo
<vileni> bio bih zadovoljan jedno 15min
<dodobas> i 8gb rama min
<Mmike> moj SSD doma nece pisati preko 30mb/sec :)
<dodobas> i 13.3'' s 1600xxxx rez
<vileni> dodobas: prestani opisivati asus ultrabook :D
<Mmike> lol :)
<vileni> Mmike: 30mb/s skoro pa ima moj eksterni usb disk :)
 * weshmashian je gledo thinkpad x230
<vileni> weshmashian: ne gledaj pornjavu na poslu :P
<weshmashian> :P
<vileni> x220 je vec bio dobar
<weshmashian> a di cu nego na poslu? :)
<weshmashian> ok, moze i x220
<vileni> a i to sto kazes :)
<weshmashian> nisam toliko izbirljiv :)
<dodobas> vileni: right... nadji jedan s tim specifikacijama
<vileni> dodobas: pa 1600x900 ima asus ux32nestonestonesto koliko se sjecam
<vileni> i i5
<vileni> ddr3
<vileni> 13.3 je
<dodobas> i ? link ?
<vileni> evo ovaj ima i fullhd http://www.mikronis.hr/detalji_proizvoda.f993ff363eab496d8171bfe0a9a25f08.asus-zenbook-ux31a-intel-core-i7-3517u-1-90ghz-4gb-128gb-ssd-w8-13-3-fullhd-intel-hd-graphics-4000-p-n-ux31a-r4004h.aspx
<dodobas> 4gb rama... next
<Mmike> pa upiknes jos rama
<vileni> pa postoje plocice po 8gb
<Mmike> taman za windowse koje maknes mosh kupit ram
<dodobas> oh da... to je ultrabook, furaju se na apple sve je soldered o board...
<dodobas> *onboard
<vileni> nebih rekao
<BotaniCar|2> gud morning gajz
<dodobas>  DDR3 1600MHz 2GB (on board) + 2G or 4G Slot Dim
<dodobas> dakle max 6 ako dobro citam...
<BotaniCar|2> i ja bi dimio ! 
<dodobas> i to... gledam krivi model :)
<dodobas> max 4gb :) pass
<vileni> u nekom reviewu spominju 10gb
<vileni> znaci 2+8
<dodobas> http://www.anandtech.com/show/6194/asus-ux31a-putting-the-ultra-in-ultrabooks
<dodobas>  	4GB (2x2GB) DDR3-1600 Elpida
<dodobas> Note: RAM is soldered onto motherboard
<vileni> dodobas: ali to je ux31, ovo gore je ux32
<dodobas> ovo gore ? mikronis je ux31 ?
<vileni> taj ocito nije :)
<vileni> iako sam mislio da je
<vileni> a gledam review za ux32 sad
<vileni> spominju 10gb rama, i neku nvidia grafiku
<vileni> ima i ux32 u mikronisu
<dodobas> cak bi i presao preko ULV procesora... ali bez min 8gb ne kupujem vise laptop
<vileni> a mislim da je problem drugi zahtjev, jer 13.3 sa visokom rezolucijom su rijetki :)
<dodobas> ma postati ce standrd za iducu generaciju
<jelly-home> http://imgur.com/gallery/W2Wca nasi mljekari nemaju stila
<weshmashian> true true
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: koliko smisla ima postaviti debian-based firewall ( konkretno gledam sphirewall) vs 'prava' instalacija debiana+ toolset da vrsi tu funkciju ? Hardver ima resurse da zavrti i jedno i drugo ?
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, sto ti fali iptablesima?
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: mislim da nista, ali pitam onog tko bi mogao znati bolje (fale grafici po defaultu,nista nerjesivo)
<BotaniCar|2> btw: homosexuals are fucking gay
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, grafici?
<Mmike> grafici za sto? :)
<BotaniCar|2> pa, firewall distre imaju defaultno upakirane sharene djidje koje bi na standardnoj debian instalaciji morao sam setupirati, kozmetika, kazem 
<Mmike> tja :)
<BotaniCar|2> velim, to je koliko ja vidim, pa pitam :) 
<hbogner> pozdrav
<BotaniCar|2> o/
<hbogner> 0/
<hbogner> ja imam vecu glavu pa koristim 0 :d
<weshmashian> \O/
<BotaniCar|2> my trout is thirsty, your argument is invalid ( https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/316606_377370732348918_1208758584_n.jpg )
<weshmashian> BotaniCar|2: rucno plotaj grafice, isprintaj ih, skeniraj nazad i posalji upravi ko attachment - problem solved
<jelly-home> BotaniCar|2: bas i ne koristim nista debian-based
<jelly-home> procijeniti sto je minimalno posla sad i ubuduce je tesko ako koristis novi proizvod
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: vi vjerojatno koristite neki brendirani appliance, meni za podrucne urede ( pa ni centralni) nema bas smisla jer imam low-power kistri na koje mogu natociti linux. Imas kakvu preporuku za specijaliziranu distru, ili da slazem 'obicni' debian ?
<jelly-home> BotaniCar|2: da, brendiran je Cisco
<jelly-home> nemam preporuku
<BotaniCar|2> thx
<BotaniCar|2> nego, jel tko od vas adoptao windows 8 i jel mu se kolje s squidom ? jos to nisam rijesio 
 * weshmashian uz kosu gubi i pamet
<weshmashian> jok, al' brijo sam probat osmicu u virtualki, cisto da vidim kak zgleda
<BotaniCar|2> meni je presuper , jso da imam neki monitor osjetljiv na dodir .. 
<BotaniCar|2> ima opce HD ready monitora koji su touch sensitive ? 
<BotaniCar|2> brijem da oni kaj ih na blagajnama vidjam nisu bash high res
<weshmashian> hm, nemam pojma, za sad i dalje radimo sa 'obicnim'
<weshmashian> tj s onim kaj korisnik nabavi
<drj_cro> BotaniCar|2: ovo si nabavis za win8 http://leapmotion.com/  :)
<drj_cro> BotaniCar|2: a sto se tice firewala,moji svi firewali ovdje su debiani(pa ako to prolazi HNB i njihovo gledanje stvari onda ce bit dobro i tebi) :)
<jelly-home> drj_cro: a HA?
<jelly-home> ili je to za male poslovnice i slicno
<BotaniCar|2> drj_cro: LEAP je cool, a tvoju procjenu o kvaliteti firewalla uzimam s zrnom soli ( UDP Broadcast,anyone ? :D )
<drj_cro> jelly-home: corosync
<drj_cro> jelly-home: prije vrtio red-hat cluster,pa preso na ovo
<drj_cro> BotaniCar|2: to se desi kad nosis zamjenski u neko doba i postavljas na brzinu :)
<BotaniCar|2> drj_cro: sve 5 ,nisam ja bez grijeha isto :)
<jelly-home> drj_cro: jel kod failovera puknu postojece veze
<BotaniCar|2> drj_cro: LEAP jos nema linux support !:
<drj_cro> jelly-home: da,al to je prihvatljiv rizik
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, imas onaj shorewall za slagat rulove, ico se kune da je to super :)
<Mmike> imas ntop za analizu mreznog prometa
<jelly-home> ugh, ntop
<Mmike> i imas munin, siguran sam dash nac 1001 plugin za njega
<hbogner> fora izgleda taj leap
<BotaniCar|2> MmikeT_: shorewall sam vrtio jedno vrijeme, ali mu baza kompatabilnih NICova nije tak velika, a htio bi neke postojece kistrice prenamijeniti bez puno kenijanja 
<hbogner> minince za grafice
<BotaniCar|2> a znam da su kistre debian compatable 
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, baza kompatibilnih NICova?
<Mmike> pa to je samo shell za iptablese
<Mmike> pa ne moras pisat: iptables -I INPUT -s 1.2.3.4 -p tcp -m tcp --dport 3306 -m comment 'peder provaljuje na mysql' -j DROP
<Mmike> nego tamo slozis i onda ovaj sam brlja po netfilteru
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: iz iskustva govorim da shorewall / IPcop i slicne nisam iz prve uspijevao podici na kantama na koje je debian sjeo iz prve. 
<BotaniCar|2> ne velim da se ne moze (moze), ali mi se ne zajebava puno
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, apt-get install shorewall
<Mmike> nemre bit jednostavnije
<Mmike> doduse, neznam tocno kaj bi ti
<BotaniCar|2> aha, kak ja kenjam 
<BotaniCar|2> ti pricas o paketu za debian, a ja o distri
<BotaniCar|2> pardon
<Mmike> The Shoreline Firewall, more commonly known as “Shorewall”, is high-level tool for configuring Netfilter.
<Mmike> iptables su not-so-high-level tool 
<Mmike> di si nasao shorewall distru?
<BotaniCar|2> mike: kemijal sam s smoothwallom, oprosti, citam na pola (opet)
<hbogner> Mmike, jesi rjesio ono kopiranje na vise masina?
<hbogner> ono kaj si gledao sa torentima
<jelly-home> <IwA> jeste poslali drva Eleni?
<Mmike> hbogner, jesam, multicastom
<Mmike> torrenti su spori
<ivoks> Mmike: stabilj je kod tebe?
<ivoks> pecat
<Mmike> ivoks, vrlo vjerojatno
<Mmike> ako nije kod tebe nit kod buda (a ne vidim zasto bi bio)
<Mmike> cek
<hbogner> Mmike, ja taman nekidan cuo ta paraller-rsync i parallel-scp
<ivoks> Mmike: treba nesto pecatirati i faksirati
<ivoks> tj., mailati
<Mmike> ivoks, kome, zasto?
<Mmike> hbogner, dok mi se napravi .torrent od 250GB datadira prodje vjecnost
<ivoks> prijavu za info
<Mmike> i onda sama distribucija toga svega ne ide bas brzo
<Mmike> hbogner, vidi: flamethrower
<hbogner> Mmike, da, dok ga generira i chekira, to traje
<Mmike> ivoks, qua? :) idemo na info? :)
<hbogner> znam koliko je frajer cekao za 2.5 giga :D
<Mmike> hbogner, da, i to podosta, tako da sam odustao od torrentovanja
<ivoks> Mmike: da, zajedno sa svim ostalim 'open' udrugama
<Mmike> a parallel-rsync i parallel-scp, zar ne ubijaju jedan drugome stvari?
<hbogner> da, ove godine je zajednicki nastup, fora
<Mmike> hbogner, ovdje je fora da server multicastsom sprica po mrezi, a klijenti to citaju
<Mmike> samo mora mreza bit tako konfigurirana da to radi
<ivoks> pokrecem x-plane
<Mmike> sto meni nije slucaj ;)
<hbogner> Mmike, tek suo nekidan pa se sjetio tebe, nisam imao kad isprobati
<Mmike> ivoks, aj slovo-dva vise o svemu
<Mmike> (ne o pecatiranju, to nije bed, posalji sto treba, isprintam, skeniram ,mailam)
<ivoks> fakat... mogao bi mi to mailati
<ivoks> pa ja potpisem
<ivoks> i saljem dalje
<hbogner> scanception :D
<Mmike> ivoks, bi, cim mi kazes 2-3 slova vise o tome :)
<ivoks> budem za par minuta... moram nes obavit
<hbogner> mmike jel primas hulk worklistu?
<hbogner> ako ne daj mail da ti forwardam
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2010/02/top-5-best-linux-firewalls/
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, vidi koji je top firewall :)
<Mmike> hbogner, ne, mmike@ubuntu-hr.org
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: poigro sam se s vecinom na http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_router_or_firewall_distributions 
<hbogner> Google tried to deliver your message, but it was rejected by the recipient domain.
<Mmike> vish, ja moram tomato maknut i stavit ddwrt
<hbogner> Mmike, da nije jedno m???
<obruT> http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2010/02/top-5-best-linux-firewalls/   - wtf ? 
<Mmike> hbogner, ne :)
<obruT> kruske/jabuke i sljive :P
<Mmike> cek
<hbogner> ok, mail neprolazi
<BotaniCar|2> obruT: kaj imas protiv kompota ?
<Mmike> hbogner, da, jer ga kriv osaljes :)
<Mmike> Nov  6 09:21:48 www postfix/smtpd[4583]: NOQUEUE: reject: RCPT from mail-bk0-f51.google.com[209.85.214.51]: 550 5.1.1 <mike@ubuntu-hr.org>: Recipient address rejected: User unknown in local recipient table; from=<hbogner@gmail.com> to=<mike@ubuntu-hr.org> proto=ESMTP helo=<mail-bk0-f51.google.com>
<hbogner> slao i na mike i na mmike
<Mmike> Nov  6 09:20:32 www postfix/smtpd[4583]: NOQUEUE: reject: RCPT from mail-bk0-f51.google.com[209.85.214.51]: 550 5.1.1 <mmmike@ubuntu-hr.org>: Recipient address rejected: User unknown in local recipient table; from=<hbogner@gmail.com> to=<mmmike@ubuntu-hr.org> proto=ESMTP helo=<mail-bk0-f51.google.com>
<Mmike> nah, mmike nisi naboo :)
<hbogner> ahaa
<hbogner> ma neznam zasto je 3m bilo
<Mmike> mozda volis njihove post-it-e? :)
<jelly-home> obruT: najbolji Linux firewall je 'BSD PF!!!
<hbogner> grr, bilo je mailto:mmike i to se pretvorilo u mmm
<Mmike> hbogner, doslo, thnx
<Mmike> kad padne info?
<hbogner> evo pocinjem spamat :D
<Mmike> onaj ufw treba zabranit :/
<hbogner> ma dosta ti za sad :d
<hbogner> nemam vremena sad dalje kopat i trazit
<hbogner> ufw?
<hbogner> Ukrainian Fashion Week?
<BotaniCar|2> uncomplicated firewall vs cows , cows win !
<weshmashian> ultra-fast windows?
<BotaniCar|2> UFW: The Official Web Page of the United Farm Workers of America
<Mmike> Finished, average fps = 21.63.
<Mmike> on board nvidia :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, vratio sam gtx650
<Mmike> nikakve koristi za ono s cim se igram, a radije tih 900 kun apotrosim na SSDjeve
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: zakaj i kaj si uzeo ?
<BotaniCar|2> hehe, je, disk > gpu 
<Mmike> nisam uzeo jos nist
<Mmike> jer nisam stigo
<pkiller> sta vi kao svi imate ubuntu, ne neki drugi linux? :)
<BotaniCar|2> pkiller: da samo znas kaj sve imamo :) kaj trebas ? 
<ivoks> Mmike: dakle
<ivoks> Mmike: http://www.zv.hr/UserDocsImages/Info/pdf/prijava_izlaganja_hr.pdf
<pkiller> BotaniCar|2: ma nista dosao sam se malo druzit... imam debian 6 na serveru i archlinux na kompu... debian cu napraviti za muzicki studio kucni :)
<pkiller> ovo zadnje je trebalo biti ubuntu, ne debian :)
<BotaniCar|2> opa, imas server, mogu dobit' account ? 
<pkiller> sta ti treba clonova za irc?
<BotaniCar|2> Nisam siguran sto mi treba, ali nikad ne skodi imati shell negdje :)
<pkiller> neznam cemu bi ti mogao koristit, dosta je limitiran... to je samo za web stranice... pa je malo bolje osiguran :)
<ivoks> haha uspio sam uzletiti :)
<pkiller> ovaj ti je dobar http://shellmix.com/ tu sam ja imao neko vrijeme
<Mmike> ivoks, kaj si kupio? :)
<Mmike> ivoks, de slovo-dva vise, tko sta kad zasto, jer izgleda da nitko osim tebe (i igustsina) nezna nista o tome sto bi udruga tamo trebala :)
<Mmike> ivoks, i, mogao bi to fino popuniti, skenirati, mailati, pa ja isprintam, stambiljnem, mailnem ti nazad :)
<ivoks> Mmike: nisam kupio, ima demo
<ivoks> Mmike: sve udruge zajedno nastupaju na infou
<ivoks> Mmike: mi moramo danas poslati taj obrazac na mail
<ivoks> tocnije, sto prije
<ivoks> e sad, s obzirom da je kod tebe pecat, malo je komplicirano da ja printam, ispisujem, nosim tebi na pecatiranje i onda to saljem
<Mmike> ne moramo mi nista
<BotaniCar|2> pkiller: dok god mi nmap radi, ja sretan :) 
<Mmike> jer se nismo nista dogovorili
<Mmike> daj bar na mailinglistu internu napisi 2-3 slova o tome
<ivoks> mozda bi bilo bolje da ti to isprintas, ispunis, pecatiras
<ivoks> sve je bilo navrat nanos
<Mmike> mogu ispuniti ako mi kazes kako i sto moram di upisati
<ivoks> samo prvi dio, tocku 1
<Mmike> znam da je bilo navrat nanos, bas zato ostavi 2-3 slova na organizacija@mi
<pkiller> BotaniCar|2: ti si kao neki haker :P
<BotaniCar|2> pkiller: sacuvaj boze, bojim se 'akera !
<pkiller> nego jel ima tko od vas neku lijepu temu za Weechat, a BotaniCar|2: a sta ces ti meni dat zauzvrat? :)
<Mmike> ivoks, i nije komplicirano. Ispuni, skeniraj, salji, ja napravim isto, saom udrem pecat.
<Mmike> Ne stignem sad proucavati sto je to i sto di moram ispuniti
<Mmike> ako ti nije bed da ti posaljem to veceras, mogu i ja
<BotaniCar|2> pkiller: shell ? :) Mislim, ocekivao sam nesto za nista od tebe, u pravom duhu dijeljenja, ali dobro :) 
<weshmashian> BotaniCar|2: znaci pravo bratski? :)
<BotaniCar|2> weshmashian: da ga jebes ovih dana nemrem za dzabe ni batina dobit' :) 
<weshmashian> BotaniCar|2: ih, barem se to lako sredi
<weshmashian> oces da te bije 20 ili 30 cigica? :)
<pkiller> lol ... shell ti ne bi dao, da ne bi ugrozio sigurnost cijelokupnog sustava. nemogu ja kontrolirat svaki dan sta ti radis, i dali si napravio nesto ilegalno sa moje domene :)
<BotaniCar|2> weshmashian: jos uvijek sam skoro chelav i visi od vecine,a prijazan osmijeh lako maknem :)
<BotaniCar|2> pkiller: kaj me nemres staviti u neku grupu koja ne smije ni prdnut' a da ti ne dobijes mail/SMS ? :)
<weshmashian> znaci 40, ok
<BotaniCar|2> weshmashian: s ciganima samo plesem na stolu ! :) 
<pkiller> mogu ti napraviti na mom kucnom serveru shell acc :)
<BotaniCar|2> pkiller: koja je razlika izmedju kucnog i ne-kucnog servera ? Nije mi jako bitno jel' imas ECC memoriju,ako mi shell radi :)
<weshmashian> BotaniCar|2: pfff :)
<BotaniCar|2> A ionak vec vidim da mi nebus dal da spremam pornjavu kod tebe :( pa mi link nije jako vazan :)
<pkiller> pornjavu na dropbox ... resemplaš sve u 300mb fajlove :)
<BotaniCar|2> hmm, mogu to strimat na mobitel onda ?
<pkiller> teoretski da
<BotaniCar|2> obozavam se provesti u tramvaju na onoj stanici di cure s ekonomskog fuxa silaze .. samo kaj sam do sad imal mobitel s tak malim ekranom da nisu bile sigurne jel gledam pornic ili se zajebavam :)
<pkiller> ali bit ce ti tesko pornjavu u pokretu... i drkat... i hodat... neznam
<BotaniCar|2> ma kakvi hodat, to je samo za dizanje atmosfere u tramvajima
<pkiller> aha
<BotaniCar|2> ako ekipa moze preslusavati cajka-ringtonove, mogu i ja gledati anal lesbian stars
<pkiller> istina... jednakost spolova je bitna
<pkiller> ako pederi mogu slusat cajke... mozes i ti gledat pornjavu :)
<BotaniCar|2> no, bas to. Jos dok kupim mob s ekranom dovoljne velicine da i oni kaj stoje kraj mene mogu.. veselica
<pkiller> kupi si kao ja... Galaxy S3 ili kupi onaj galaxy note...
<weshmashian> mrmlj i xml-dsig, jos 4 cpan paketa i 2 liba skompajlirana...
<weshmashian> ovom nikad kraja, finalni rezultat ce mi bit perl-os
<pkiller> BotaniCar|2: http://www.gsmarena.com/samsung_galaxy_note_ii_n7100-4854.php na ovom gledat pornjavu... milina :)
<BotaniCar|2> pkiller: bi ja, ali mi zena veli 'znas ti koliko pelena za to mozes kupiti? Kupi si to kad od fusha zaradis jos 2 place !' (jedna placa od fusha ide za moju depilaciju ledja i to :) 
<pkiller> haha :)
<BotaniCar|2> da, to govori kolika mi je platja .:) 
 * BotaniCar|2 si misli kak je kruh sistemca - kruh bez i jedne kore
<pkiller> BotaniCar|2: ti si kao neki placeni sysadmin? :)
<BotaniCar|2> c c c , znam samo podplacene sistemce :)
<vileni> Mmike: zasto ddwrt umjesto tomato?
<pkiller> ja sam radio 3 godine kao IT manager/Sysadmin/IT tehničar za 6k kuna tako da znam kako ti je lose :)
<Mmike> vileni, tomato je jadno los
<vileni> Mmike: meni je ddwrt jadno los :) elaboriraj
<Mmike> vileni, recimo, nema wpa2 ako je on wireless client
<vileni> Mmike: a openwrt?
<hbogner> Mmike, kaj si na kraju stavio ddwrt ili openwrt?
<Mmike> pa se, recimo, ne mogu zakacit na mobitel kad mi umre internet doma
<Mmike> hbogner, nisam nista, tomato imam
<Mmike> staviti cu ddwrt
<hbogner> aha
<Mmike> vileni, pa to je isti kurac k'o ddwrt samo nema klikalicu
<vileni> ja bi openwrt prije ddwrt uvijek
<Mmike> zakaj?
<BotaniCar|2> pkiller: zakaj bi ikad itko napustio posao u kojem si osoba za koju svi misle da je tu samo da ju jebu ? Kaj sad delas ? :)
<vileni> ne moras restartati router za svaki drugi klik sto napravis
<pkiller> ja vec godinama imam ddwrt na 3 routera i dobar je :)
<vileni> plus, imas web, ako te to muci
<pkiller> BotaniCar|2: sad sam Sales & marketing manager... ovo ti je obrnuto... ovdije moras pazit da ne radis pre brzo da ti ne bude dosadno
<vileni> Mmike: btw uzmi si wr703n :)
<BotaniCar|2> pkiller: sales odjeli jos uvijek postoje ? Iha, moja je percepcija da je to tek ojadna grana svugdje .. s jedne se strane grebes za rabat,  s druge ga gubis jer bi svi sve dzabe :)
<pkiller> ma imam srece da sam vise marketing nego sales :)
<Mmike> vileni, pa ne moras nit na ddwrtu restartat ruter
<Mmike> nit na tomatu, kad smo vec kod toga :0
 * BotaniCar|2 je sistemashio u jednoj marketinskoj agenciji i cim cuje rijec 'marketing' gleda di su litra i voda
<vileni> Mmike: not true, kod ddwrt svako toliko je trazio
<Mmike> al' tomato je fakat jadnjikav ako ti ista malo vise treba
<weshmashian> BotaniCar|2: same!
<vileni> tomato je meni vrhunski radio 3 godine
<Mmike> vileni, ja ovo sto sam malo probao, radilo bez toga
<Mmike> ma radi vrhunski
<Mmike> ovo kaj ima
<Mmike> al' kad nist nema
<Mmike> velim, to kaj nema wpa2 mi je show-stopper
<vileni> Mmike: pa ima dovoljno kao kucni ruter :)
<vileni> ali ako hoces sve, openwrt
<pkiller> BotaniCar|2: ja sam u turističkoj agenciji... tako da nije baš pretjerano, samo što moderniziram/restrukturiram poslovanje "internetiziram" kako bi se reklo :)
<BotaniCar|2> uuu, imas kakva jeftina ljetovanja ? Da se rjesim zene i djeteta malo , i naspavam :) ne moramo nuzno cekati ljeto :) 
<pkiller> jeftino nikad :)
<obruT> pkiller: daj neke jeftine letove za juznu ameriku sredi... :)
<BotaniCar|2> isti si ko moja zena .. 
<pkiller> ali privatni smiještaj je u biti jeftin u predsezoni i posezoni...
<pkiller> obruT: to imam frenda koji radi u booking kompaniji za letove :)
<pkiller> ali ono sto ljudima treba, nikad nece biti jeftino (jeftino ti je jedino ako avion ima linijski let pa da posluje sa manjim gubitkom). Neces vidit Å¡ećer i braÅÅno nikad na reklami :)
<pkiller> BotaniCar|2: sta ti radis u fushu... tražim baÅ¡ neke freelancere imam neki projektiÄÄ
<BotaniCar|2> pkiller: krpam tudja sranja, kao i na poslu , /msg kaj treba , bumo vid'li jel ti odgovaram 
<ivoks>  NAPOMENA: Ovaj je međunarodni lutrija program, obavijest je prevodio s engleskog na Slovačku jer ste pobjednik.
<ivoks> ode amis
<hbogner> sad ce on preko moba :d
<hbogner> cim nastima ruter
<ivoks> http://photos.pixoulphotography.com/Events/UDS-Raring-Ringtail/26357384_T6rzD6#!i=2197145058&k=DbVQFgr
<ivoks> sta mislite sto je ovo? :)
<ivoks> http://photos.pixoulphotography.com/Events/UDS-Raring-Ringtail/26357384_T6rzD6#!i=2197176011&k=62jZbsM
<ivoks> provokator :)
<SilverSpace> dan
<Vjetar> Å¡ljak Å¡ljak, nigdje nikoga :)
<BotaniCar|2> tko to kaze, tvrde da ja nikaj ne delam ! :)
<BotaniCar|2> bok, silver
<SilverSpace> oj BotaniCar|2 
<ivoks> Mmike: daj molim te onda ti to sve ispuni, potpisi i pecatiraj
<ivoks> Mmike: mozes sebe staviti kao osoba za kontakt
<ivoks> Mmike: ili mene, svejedno
<ivoks> Mmike: dakle samo tocku 1
<ivoks> Mmike: ja ti posaljem mail na koji to poslati
<ivoks> ja danas ne stignem to sve
<ivoks> moram sad dalje
<Vjetar> pkiller: koliko hitno trebaš freelancere? (i da tvoj encoding je ubojit)
<ivoks> bas
<dodobas> i kakve freelancere, njih ima puno vrsta
<ivoks> postoje oni koji znaju i oni koji ne znaju :0
<ivoks> a neki imaju iskustva i sa turistickim agencijama :)
<Vjetar> ivoks: i postoje oni "koji znaju sve" :D
<Mmike> ivoks, tek navecer, nemrem sad
<Mmike> ivoks, do kad to mora bit?
<ivoks> Mmike: da znam
<ivoks> Mmike: veceras je ok
<Mmike> ok, kul
<Mmike> posalji mail
<dodobas> Mmike: gablecuješ danas ?
<Mmike> ne :/
<dodobas> cura te stavila na dijetu ?
<Vjetar> moralo je nekaj smrdit kad je offer za 20 € off
<Vjetar> babyshop.com pih!
<SilverSpace> koja vodurina bemti http://is.gd/4QWUib
<Mmike> crce
<BotaniCar|2> jebate, koliko ljudi endorsa na tom linkedinu, sve me sram sto se meni ne da :)
<vileni> pa kad je potreban jedan klik valjda
<BotaniCar|2> mogu mislit, sigurno tamo imaju neki algoritam koji veli -aha, sad je jednom kliknuo, posalji mu 4 obavijesti dnevno i nek mu to sranje iskace kod logina i jednom u svakih 30 sekundi-
<BotaniCar|2> nisam ja od juce, klikao sam ja po hot-or-not :)
<weshmashian> wtf su endorsmenti na linkedinu?
<BotaniCar|2> to je kad netko potvrdi da weshmashian zaista pere vesh 
<weshmashian> ah
<vileni> to ti je "e onaj covjek, on ti zna linux"
<vileni> a to potvrdjuje tako da ti klikne plus
<vileni> koji mu linkedin ponudi
<BotaniCar|2> (naravno, da bi donio procjenu jel zaista zna ili ne , ne moras imati kompetencije, daju da klikne bilo tko s kim si povezan)
<vileni> ako je i imao neki kredibilited taj linkedin, s ovim ga je skroz izgubio
<BotaniCar|2> bash
<vileni> meni klikaju da znam linux ljudi koji nemaju pojma o linuxu
<BotaniCar|2> pa to, ideja je fora, ali morao bi ipak imati neki nivo kompetencije da drugima smijes reci jel ja nekaj znam ili ne .. 
<obruT> nego, sto se tice tog linkedin-a
<vileni> a nivo bi dobio tako da ti ljudi klikaju? :)
<BotaniCar|2> vileni: dobar pocetni kriterij za enable-anje bi bio da si u svojoj specki naveo da to sto endorsas i sam kuzis
<BotaniCar|2> a ne da mi marketing specialisti klikcu da znam AD
<obruT> jucer se frend prvi put registrirao, niti je upisao bilo sto u profil, niti se povezao s bilo kim drugim i vec je dobio nekoliko ljudi koje mozda pozna i s kojima bi se mogao linkat
<vileni> BotaniCar|2: pa navedem ja recimo da znam windows server, a ono sto znam je ulogirati se
<vileni> i onda ti netko dodje i klikne
<BotaniCar|2> koliko je razumno velik SSD koji bi si netko od vas danas isao kupiti ? 
<vileni> i zna da ti znas, jer je vidio da si se ulogirao
<obruT> onak, bas me zanima s kim su se povezali za prikupljanje informacija
<vileni> ili jos bolje, on napise da zna linux jer ga ima na desktopu
<BotaniCar|2> vileni: ne znam zaista kak uspostaviti razuman criteria-level, ovo mi je prvo palo na pamet
<vileni> a ima ga zato jer se ubuntu instalirao automagicno :)
<vileni> i to kroz wubi
<BotaniCar|2> wub wub !!!
<vileni> jedino kako moze funkcionirati posteno je da su ljudi posteni, dakle ne moze
<BotaniCar|2> vileni: jedan od nacina bi bila integracija s paypalom , i neovisan audit,  pa da te opale po dzepu ako endorsas bezveze ;)
<vileni> haha
<vileni> to bi trebalo napraviti za komentiranje po internetu, ako ti je glup komentar, plati
<BotaniCar|2> nego, koliko velik SSD bi isli kupiti, da idete kupiti ?
<hbogner> :D za svaki pozitivan endorse dobijes lovu koji netko izgubi kad bezveze endorsa :D
<vileni> ja uzeo 120 ili 128gb
<BotaniCar|2> odnosno, koliko para da dam ? ako cemo po tom mjeriti ?
<vileni> ali uzeo sam toliki zato sto sam ga dobio za 460kn nov
<BotaniCar|2> to,miki, oba kriterija si mi dao :)
<vileni> meni je kriterij bio cijena, kapacitet nevazan ako mi stane ubuntu/win sa osnovnim alatima, razlog najvise access time te otpornost na vibracije
<weshmashian> 460kn za 120G?! ma di?!
<BotaniCar|2> ja bi kupio jedan da ljudima mogu lagati da se windowsi 8 fakat brzo butaju :)
<vileni> weshmashian :) 
<vileni> pa meni se pristojno butaju na atom netbooku
<BotaniCar|2> weshmashian: ja bas na ebayu gledam, freeshipment, returns accepted, najjeftiniji 110$
<vileni> nema tako jeftino nigdje, meni frend slozio preko frenda popust u jednoj trgovini
<weshmashian> super su mi kolege, pitam ih dal' bi ih smetalo da zatucem jednog lika a oni ko iz topa "pa, u tom slucaju svi se slazemo da je pao niz stepenice" :D
<BotaniCar|2> doPar ti frend
<vileni> ili je njegov frend dobar :)
<weshmashian> ili je vise od frenda... :)
<vileni> u svakom slucaju nebih dao vise od 500kn za ssd
<BotaniCar|2> weshmashian: zake ti na agresivu brijes u zadnje vrijeme ? Slabo fukas,pa testosteron, ili ? :D
<weshmashian> BotaniCar|2: cak i ja imam level cap za slusanje gluposti i preseravanja :)
<BotaniCar|2> *gasp*
<BotaniCar|2> no,realy
<weshmashian> al' da, trebo bi to kreativnije ispucat, imas praf
<BotaniCar|2> istuci zenu, to svi rade :)
<vileni> da, napravi jos jednog bebacha
<vileni> :)
<weshmashian> :))
<BotaniCar|2> LOL 
<BotaniCar|2> da, imanje djece bas smiruje :)
<vileni> nemas kreativnije od toga :)
<vileni> nije rekao smirenije ispucati :)
<BotaniCar|2> ja sam rekao :9
<weshmashian> da, rekoh kreativnije, ali da ipak rezultat nije jos jedan klinac :)
<weshmashian> barem jos neko vrijeme :)
<weshmashian> sto znaci da bi trebo izvuc bajk iz garaze :)
<vileni> bajk kao ono s pedalama?
<weshmashian> da, medjunozno guralo sa dva kotaca
<weshmashian> na*
<vileni> eh, meni fali vise onaj bez pedala
<weshmashian> eh
 * BotaniCar|2 bi si kupio bicikl .. bude vech
<vileni> argh
<vileni> preporuka za sherani filesystem koji radi preko rdma?
<hbogner> znate nekog servisera plotera?
<hbogner> treba mi majstor za canon plotere, za ciscenje glave
<vileni> rekao bih ti da probas ovlasteni servis, ali onda si rekao canon :)
<hbogner> ili neku firmu u zg
<hbogner> glava je malo zastopana, a nova je 500$
<hbogner> pa da vidimo jel se to da prvo malo ocistit
<ivoks> https://robot.your-server.de/order/market
<Mmike> hbogner, znam ja
<Mmike> hbogner, lik radi u S&Tju sad, al' cek
<Mmike> da vidim
<Mmike> koji plotter
<hbogner> canon ipf700
<hbogner> ali sad nasao jednog vec
<hbogner> servisera
<hbogner> javio mi frend
<Mmike> ok
<hbogner> ako ovaj neuspije pitam dalje
<hbogner> javim kad vidimo
<BotaniCar|2> Mujo i Haso leže u bolnici.
<BotaniCar|2> MUJO:- "Setro! Mujo se gađa stolicom!"
<BotaniCar|2> GLAVNA SESTRA:- "Pa gađaj i ti njega!"
<BotaniCar|2> MUJO:- "Ne mogu kad je moja rijetka
<jelly> yay poop jokes
<BotaniCar|2> daj bolju ! :)
<CrazyLemon> nvidiaši http://nvidianews.nvidia.com/Releases/NVIDIA-Delivers-Massive-Performance-Boost-to-Linux-Gaming-8ac.aspx 
<obruT> bas me zanima, odma cu to puknut na curin komp
<ivoks> to im je valve pomogao
 * obruT se krka tabletama
<obruT> SilverSpace: copilo me :P
 * ivoks skida driver
<obruT> ivoks: probaj pa javi :) ak se nesto skrsi, bolje da se skrsi tebi nego nama :)
<ivoks> za sad radi
<ivoks> ne znam s cim bi usporedio :)
<ivoks> x-plane na najjace
<ivoks> mada ja svoju karticu ni do sad nisam koristio do ibera
<ivoks> jer sam ju ubacio u utor koji nije za nju :)
<obruT> skini morrowind klijent za linux pa to opici :)
<obruT> s/klijent/engine
<obruT> malo sam zabrijao s terminlogijom :)
<obruT> uglavnom, doticna igra sasma ok radi pod winetom, a kad zavrse taj engine (ako ikad zavrse) to bi mogli biti skroz fora
<SilverSpace> obruT: ma da pa kaj si radio 
<ivoks> x-plane na insane detalje
<obruT> SilverSpace: nemam pojma, ali fakat nemam.... nit jeo sto ne smijem (barem mislim), nit pio sto ne smijem
<ivoks> al imam najjeftiniju karticu koju sam nasao u linksu
<ivoks> u krivom utoru
<obruT> krkno sam par tableta protiv bolova jer me neki zivac jebo, mozda od toga ?
<SilverSpace> obruT: hm cisto sumljam 
<obruT> usput, dobio sam i par kila kratkom roku :P i to je igralo ulogu, iako mi je kilaza sasma ok :)
<SilverSpace> mozda promjena vremena 
<SilverSpace> lol nista jeo a dobio kile :)
<ivoks> srusio se :)
<obruT> jedem ja, samo uglavnom neke zelenjave i takve trincarije :)
<ivoks> ajmo na default rendering options
<obruT> ok, ne stavljam taj driver zeni da me ne ubije :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: koju zelenjavu ima dosta zelenog kaj se ne smije
<obruT> pa ne jedem mahunarke i spinat, ak to mislis
<obruT> kazem zelenjavu, u biti mislim na povrce opcenito, i ove drugih boja :)
<obruT> SilverSpace: kak stoje stvari s blitvom ?
<obruT> ak je blitva bed, onda imamo krivca
<SilverSpace> ni blitvu ne smijes
<obruT> ok, sad cu zenu zadavit cim ju vidim
<SilverSpace> blitva cvetaca 
<SilverSpace> to ima dosta purina
<obruT> za cvjetacu znam da ne smijem, srecom, nisam bas ni neki ljubitelj
<SilverSpace> ja sutra idem kod nove doktorice po prvi puta pa cu je malo izgnjaviti 
<obruT> gnjavi pa javi :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> pa lijepo to radi
<ivoks> poginuo sam u svom f22, ali fino to radi :)
<SilverSpace> bome neznam ko je bolji sestra ili doktorica
<SilverSpace> :)
<obruT> opa ;)
<obruT> prasni obje :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.vecernji.hr/sport/hokej/ljubic-makljazi-grazu-bio-je-kaos-a-suci-su-se-posve-izgubili-clanak-471729
<ivoks> obruT: radi odlicno
<ivoks> moram si kupiti joystcik
 * obruT ima joystick :)
<obruT> kupio za avio simulacije, na kraju najvise koristio na c64 emulatoru (kad sam lijen ucitavat s kazeta i disketa na pravom c64)
<SilverSpace> dali vama radi ovo 
<SilverSpace> http://www.laola1.tv/en/int/ice-hockey/erste-bank-ehl/moser-medical-graz-99ers-khl-medvescak-zagreb/video/434-2663-101922.html
<obruT> SilverSpace: ako pod radi mislis, da li playa video, da, radi
<SilverSpace> hm 
<obruT> neki klizaci se tuku s palicama, nist interesantno :)
<obruT> jebemu, nisam ove sezone uvatio niti jednu tekmu
<SilverSpace> kod mene error
<SilverSpace> kaze nemre ucitati XML
<SilverSpace> ni jedan video ne pleya
<SilverSpace> obruT: to u chrome
<SilverSpace> ili ff
 * obruT u ff
<ivoks> http://www.amazon.com/Saitek-Aviator-Flightstick-Xbox-360/dp/B001EYU1W8/ref=sr_1_43?ie=UTF8&qid=1352221620&sr=8-43&keywords=joystick
<ivoks> kupio x-plane 10
<SilverSpace> ne otvara mi ni u ff
<SilverSpace> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/966116/12.png
<Mmike> ivoks, sto su ubuntu accomplishments?
<Mmike> ne kuzim razliku izmedju prve i druge stranice ove prijave
<jelly-home> "You filed a bug report!" # ACHIEVEMENT UNLOCKED
<icota> hej ljudi jeste maloprije je izašao linux steam
<icota> *vidjeli
<icota> može se probat i bez beta invitea
<Hrki> sta je steam
<jelly-home> ha.  nvidia-graphics-drivers * New upstream beta 310.14 (2012-10-15): - Improved performance and responsiveness of windowed OpenGL applications running inside a Unity session.
<jelly-home> vidi se da se Valve ekipa ozbiljno primila posla
<jelly-home> Hrki: platforma za online igranje: social networking, dućan i downloadi, management za kupljene igre i snimljene statuse
<icota> meni radi na fglrx stari, barem ovaj 'big picture' mode
<icota> zbilja je fensi
<jelly-home> radi bolje nego Steam pod Wineom?
<icota> jelly-home: nebih znao nisam nikad koristio wine na ovom računalu
<icota> ali radi dosta dobro
<icota> vidim i svoje purchases ali ne i linux igre za kupit
<icota> trebalo bi ih bit 24
<icota> don't see it
<Hrki> za online igranje, sta to znaci? ja skinem neki steam program, kupim igricu i igram online ?
<Hrki> koja je razlika da kupim igricu recimo od rockstara ili da igram gta preko steam-a
<jelly-home> Hrki: platforma je online.  Igre su raznolike.
<jelly-home> neke su online, neke nisu, neke imaju i jedno i drugo
<Hrki> ali sve te igrice se daju kupit sa offical ducana ?
<Hrki> ne kuzim koja je razlika
<jelly-home> sve je na jednom mjestu, za pocetak
<Hrki> znaci tipa kao appstore
<jelly-home> pa velim, dućan
<Hrki> ne volim te sve danasnje povezanosti, teze ce bit cracknut igre
<jelly-home> Mmike: eto, vratio si karticu a ovi poduplali performanse u novoj verziji drivera
<Hrki> jadna djeca...
<Hrki> pa otud ima pare za te gluposti
<jelly-home> ak su gluposti onda nemoj igrat, vrlojednostavno
<jelly-home> ili kupi kad je na popustu 
<Hrki> pa cek, imas dijete od 12 godina i on bi igro diablo 3
<Hrki> i otkud da da 400-500kn
<Hrki> a igricu prodjes u 2 dana
<jelly-home> imam i firmu koja je razvoj tog diabla 3 platila 100M$
<jelly-home> u toj firmi ljudi trebaju primat plaću svaki mjesec
<Hrki> pa ako je to piratstvo takav ogromni problem, kako to da filimovi ruse sve rekorde zarade
<Hrki> trebalo bi kriticno padat, ali ne, oni zele ama bas sve
<jelly-home> je li problem ili nije, i želiš li dijete odgojiti da je ok nečiji rad pokupiti i vrednovati ga sa 0 novaca za uzvrat, to sam razmisli
<Hrki> vrednovat ce, pa nek si onda sam kupi
<Hrki> sa 30 godina, jer prije nece ni radit kakavo je stanje u zemlji :D
<Hrki> pa pogledaj malo ps3
<Hrki> oni su namjerno izbacili kljuceve
<Hrki> jer nitko ziv ne kupuje tu konzolu
<Hrki> jer se nemogu igrat brejkane igre
<Hrki> nisam cuo ni jedan slucaj da je kupio nesto jer nije mogao cracknut
<Hrki> a daj mi ti reci, je tebi normalno da jedan josipovic zaradi oko 30000kn godisnje na autorskim pravima od muzike koju nitko ne slusa
<jelly-home> Hrki: nemam pojma sto josipovic zaradjuje i po kojoj osnovi, pa ne mogu komentirat
<Hrki> pa po nekim ti pravima sugavim, autorskim, neka vrcenja po radiju sta ja znam
<Hrki> pohvalio se u nu2
<Hrki> istina, treba podrzavati firme i sve to, fala bogu, nema kradje
<jelly-home> ak mu se glazba vrti po radiju, onda valjda dobije neke tantijeme od toga
<jelly-home> al onda nije "nitko ne slusa"
<Hrki> pa pustaju po radiju, valjda navecer kad je klasicna glazba
<Hrki> ali to ne znaci da netko slusa
<Hrki> uostalom, jesi li cuo da je neka kompanija propala radi piratstva?
<Hrki> ako napravis dobar prozivod uspijet ces, ali to sto su glavonje pohlemne i htjele bi sve ne zasluzuje komentar
<jelly-home> Mmike: Finished, average fps = 56.02.
<jelly-home> heh, skoro tocno duplo <jelly-home> Finished, average fps = 28.06.
<jelly-home> no Lightsmark u nekim dijelovima nije izgledao ni približno glatko kao što bi navodnih 48fps trebalo biti u tom trenu
<icota> evo se downloada konačno: http://i.imgur.com/eP8Mh.png
<icota> iiii radi
<icota> sve u svemu dosta pozitivan dan za nas linuksaše
<icota> možemo očekivati year of linux on the desktop negdi 2014
<obruT> srecom, krajem ove godine je smak svijeta pa nist od toga :)
<Hrki> a gledajte kolko ova ekipa trosi, www.tportal.hr/vijesti/svijet/224675/Svjedocimo-najskupljim-izborima-u-povijesti.html
<icota> obruT: ma valjda neće... za kad su ono najavili?
<icota> 21.12. uff
<icota> a dobro barem smo dobili steam
<icota> nisam to očekivao u ovom životu :D
<igustin> icota: ček, misliš da je steam prekretnica za Linux desktop? :)
<icota> igustin: pa mislim da postajemo više mainstream
<igustin> icota: pozlatilo ti se, ali... hm... ;)
<icota> igustin: a zašto ne? pa imamo skoro sve osim igara
<igustin> to je OK, samo mislim da nije steam ono što će privući većinu desktop korisnika
<icota> igustin: sada kada dobijemo steam onda smo sa OSX na even steven :D
<igustin> steam je marginalan, imho
<igustin> nemoj suditi po sebi i ekipi oko sebe
<igustin> nitko od mojih korisnika nije ni čuo za steam, a kamoli da mu to bude prekretnica
<icota> igustin: mislim da ovako samostalno ne, ali ako naprave steam box to će biti veliki push za bolje drivere na sve strane
<igustin> ja nemam takav filing, ali možda se varam ;)
<icota> mislim da će mainstreamanje generalno poboljšati dosta toga :)
<igustin> to jest jedan +, ali ništa posebno u velikim brojkama i ciljanoj publici
<icota> a dobro a Å¡to bi po tebi bilo prekretnica? :)
<icota> ms office native linux :D
<icota> konačno native VBA macros?
<igustin> lol
<icota> ajme pa znam... e-porezna u GTK3 :D
<igustin> ali native MSO bi sigurno, ili ako se LibreOffice više približi MSO-u (po kriterijima endusera)
<icota> TSI-POD se ispunjava iz libreoffice, zamisli tu utopiju
<igustin> ali po meni portanje Photoshopa i AutoCAD-a bi bilo epic
<igustin> sve je to za diskusiju, ali dok killer aplikacije i ERP-ovi ne budu nešto normalno na Linuxu, neće Linux biti mainstream
<icota> bilo bi... sjećam se da je corel portao svoj suite tamo negdi početkom milenija
<igustin> a kako stvari stoje, prije će desktop postati još irelevantniji, nego će linux postati mainstream
<icota> igustin: pa ERP na linuxu je stvarnost, no? storm podržava openERP
<igustin> je, i onda MS kupio dionice Corela i prvi zahtjev je bio ubijanje tog produkta
<igustin> lol
<icota> igustin: sjećam se, oppan nokia style :D
<igustin> pod ERP na Linuxu mislim da 50+ % proizvođača nudi svoj ERP kao native ili web na linuxu
<ivoks> steam je izasao!!!
<icota> ivoks: http://i.imgur.com/eP8Mh.png
<ivoks> bit ce zajedno s nvidiom :-)
<ivoks> nvidia je danas izbacila novi driver
<ivoks> navodno 100% poboljsanje
<igustin> jel' radi? :)
<ivoks> x-plane radi super na mojoj kanti
<icota> igustin: i sad ti kažeš da steam ne znači ništa a nvidia napumpala drivere na max efficiency :)
<ivoks> portanje autocada bi imalo manji odjek nego portanje steama
<ivoks> koga briga za autocad?
<ivoks> ni 1% populacije
<igustin> moguće, ali ne i za ulazak u mainstream o kojem pričamo
<ivoks> a ima odlicnih xadova za linux
<ivoks> boljih od acada
<igustin> reci to AutoCAD korisnicima ;)
<ivoks> svih 15?
<igustin> issse o.O
<igustin> odustajem na vrijeme :)
<ivoks> igustin: ozbiljno ti kazem
<icota> ali istina je da su gameri veća populacija od autoCAD korisnika
<ivoks> broj acad korisnika je neusporedivo manji nego broj steam korisnika
<icota> gameri su tipa 10%
<ivoks> dasssault system radi cad za linux
<jelly-home> ivoks: kaj navodno
<ivoks> i vise nego dostojna zamjena za acad
<ivoks> jelly-home: ?
<jelly-home> <jelly-home> Mmike: Finished, average fps = 56.02.
<jelly-home> <jelly-home> heh, skoro tocno duplo <jelly-home> Finished, average fps = 28.06.
<ivoks> eto
<jelly-home> tolko tocno da brijem da su fejkali nesto
<ivoks> :-)
<ivoks> x-plane radi super na mojoj kartici
<ivoks> 520
<ivoks> uguranoj u slot koji nije za nju :-)
<icota> anyways super radi steam
<ivoks> stavi novi nvidia driver
<ivoks> ako imas nvidiu
<icota> sve je na mjestu, očekivao sam puno više breakagea
<icota> ivoks: nemam, koristim fglrx koji je došao sa 12.10
<ivoks> doci ce i novi fglrx
<icota> a ni ne treba za ove humble indie bundle igre
<icota> vidit ću kako stoji team fortress ali nikako da skužim di se to instalira, kupi, štaveć
<ivoks> ja sam danas narucio 8 dl dvda za x-plane
<ivoks> 70$
<ivoks> igustin: je li apple 'mainstream'?
<ivoks> osx tocnije
<icota> koriste SDL za steam, to znači da možda je isti codebase za sve platforme
<icota> također videa su enkodirana webm
<icota> ne znam jeli oduvijek tako...
<jelly-home> strgali su xrandr doduše
<jelly-home> avahi ima zanimljiv protokol http://codesearch.debian.net/show?file=avahi_0.6.31-1%2Favahi-daemon%2Fsimple-protocol.c&line=294&numfiles=1922#L294
#ubuntu-hr 2012-11-07
<MmikeDOMA>  http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates/ubuntu/ natty/main amd64 Packages
<MmikeDOMA> tu nema jos novog drivera :/ kme :/
<BotaniCar> gud morning bojz end grlz
<weshmashian> \o
<BotaniCar> o/
<weshmashian> \0/
<BotaniCar> . /o\
<MmikeDOMA>   Installed: 304.60-0ubuntu1~natty~xup1
<MmikeDOMA>   Candidate: 304.64-0ubuntu1~natty~xup1
<weshmashian> \./
<MmikeDOMA> Jel' to novi driver?
<BotaniCar> \o\
<BotaniCar> ./o/
<weshmashian> c-c-c-ombo breaker
<BotaniCar> :)))))))
<BotaniCar> Windows 8: Frequently Asked Questions for IT Professionals: http://technet.microsoft.com/en-US/windows/jj721676.aspx?ocid=wc-nl-insider (znam da svima to treba)
<MmikeDOMA> tja, cini se da to je novi driver
<MmikeDOMA> woo-hoo
<MmikeDOMA> sad cemo skoro odmah to ic probat :)
<dodobas> yelokaoa
<BotaniCar> yelokaoa, to je to ! 
<jelly-home> MmikeDOMA: to nije driver kojeg trazis <prelaz rukom>
<MmikeDOMA> jelly, a no no no
<MmikeDOMA> to je taj driver:P :)
<MmikeDOMA> btw, trenutno jasim na on-board nvidiji
<MmikeDOMA> losa je ;)
<jelly-home> http://www.thaivisa.com/forum/topic/596335-obama-thanks-supporters-after-winning-re-election/page__st__150#entry5820948
<BotaniCar> Ameri se vesele kao mi kad smo SDP izabrali .. kiselo, kiselo :)
<BotaniCar> " A questionnaire may be circulated next year to determine whether any of you noticed." lol
<jelly-home> 6. All intersections will be replaced with roundabouts # oh noes
<BotaniCar> :)
<jelly-home> %$@# britanci i njihovi kruzni tokovi
<BotaniCar> "Watching Andie Macdowell attempt English dialect in Four Weddings and a Funeral was an experience akin to having one's ears removed with a cheese grater."
<BotaniCar> ja vise volim kruzni nego krizanje
<jelly-home> prosle godine je netko nadobudan u upravi u Puli rekao isto, i sad ima hrpa krzunih tokova na zaobilaznici i 50% vozaca ne zna vozit po tome
<jelly-home> zmigavci?  stajanje?  nah
<BotaniCar> to ne znaci da kruzni nije kvalitetnije rjesenje vec da 3 generacije vozaca na cestama vozacku ima jer je platila janjetinu
<Mmike> kruzni fakat je super
<Mmike> ne zaustavlja promet toliko koliko semrafor
<BotaniCar> al, sto je jelly spomenuo, zahtjeva mrvu vise mozga od "stani, crveno je"
<BotaniCar> iako, i krizanja znaju zblokati ljude :) Svako jutro malog vozim u vrtic i prelazim krizanje 3 ceste jednake vaznosti .. pravilo desne strane je van moci poimanja prosjecnog Sesvechana .. 
<BotaniCar> Nevezano, jel se igrao tko s nUbuntu-om ? Valja li kaj ?
<Mmike> naravno
<Mmike> kruzni tok ne zbloka
<Mmike> dodes, vozis
<Mmike> ako nemas trokut, imas prednost
<ivoks> Mmike: nije to novi driver
<ivoks> Mmike: nvidia jos nije izbacila novi driver - moras ici na njihov web, odabrati 'beta driver' i nasi 310.xx
<ivoks> naci
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> krep
<drj_cro> mapa jeftine pive : https://maps.google.com/maps/ms?msa=0&msid=203892300701504582407.0004ad76f828d7c903d3d
<jelly-home> ivoks: kak nije izbacila -- ta beta je novi driver
<BotaniCar> drj_cro: iz-vr-sno
<ivoks> jelly-home: da, ali je beta... nije jos GA
<jelly-home> tako je svaki put
<jelly-home> to ce postati GA za 2-3 mjeseca
<BotaniCar> Jucer mi se frend plakal da mu diablo 3 puca na nvidiji :) Skoro sam se rasplakao
<BotaniCar> Otisao ciga u kafanu i pita konobara:
<BotaniCar> . Ej bre, je l’ imate divlju patku?
<BotaniCar> . Nemamo, imamo domaću, ali ako hoćete, možemo da je iznerviramo!..
<weshmashian> da se i ja malo bitcham oko windowsa - uvjereni su da nisu konektani na vpn na koji su ipak konektani :)
<BotaniCar> weshmashian: kak su to uvjereni ? 
<BotaniCar> i, kak znas da su spojeni ?
<BotaniCar> i, koji windowsi ?
<weshmashian> BotaniCar: network connections, recimo, vele da je taj netwrk konekšn disconnected
<weshmashian> a znam da su spojeni jerbo mogu pingat remote servu a i pojavljuje se u ipconfig /all :)
<weshmashian> xp, naravno
<weshmashian> rasdial /disconnect rijesio stvar, jednostavno
<BotaniCar> patchano do kraja ( XP ) ? 
<BotaniCar> i, nativni VPN ? 
<weshmashian> yup, yup
<weshmashian> ok, masina mi se zna opako zblesat kad se spajam i odpajam od hrpe vpn-ova kroz dan
<weshmashian> sto mi isto nije jasno
<BotaniCar> ni meni, nije mi se bas cesto VPN trgal na windowsima, das RDP da skicnem ? :D
<weshmashian> nemas kaj sad skicat, ubih konekciju :)
<ivoks> isc-dhcp-server - ISC DHCP server for automatic IP address assignment
<ivoks> jebemti mijenjanje imena paketa
<vileni> steam? gdje, kako zasto? sta nije closed beta jos?
<vileni> ivoks: taj isc me na debianu bunio prije nekog vremena, jel sad i na ubuntu to? :)
<ivoks> je
<ivoks> vise nije verzije 3, vec 4
<vileni> ma divno
<ivoks> pa su zakljucili da je dhcp3-server smijesno
<ivoks> a onda valjda su skuzili da ce i dhcp4-server jednog dana postati problem
<ivoks> a da je dhcp-server preopsirno
<ivoks> pa su stavili puno ime
<vileni> ma na kraju nije ni toliko strasno, nego u jednom trenutku trazis dhcp-server i taj se pojavi pa neznas jel to isto ili koji vrag
<ivoks> a tek /etc/dhcp i /etc/dhcp3
<vileni> i na debianu je bio taj isc, na ubuntu bez toga, pa pokusavas restartati servis a stroj ti kaze da nema toga
<obruT> ja sam jucer isao restartati doticni i naravno prvo isao s "dhcpd" pa ne radi :P
<vileni> pa da, bas to :) da bar iskoci upozorenje da se ne zove to vise tako
<jelly-home> http://www.debian.org/releases/stable/amd64/release-notes/ch-upgrading.en.html#expected-removals Some common packages that are expected to be removed include: autofs (replaced by autofs5), dhcp3 (replaced by isc-dhcp), [...]
<ivoks> echo PURGE | debconf-communicate <paket>
<ivoks> necsto novo naucis svaki dan
<ivoks> This will remove ALL the config for this package, so if you want to save some, get them first with debconf-get-selectioons, then replace the ones you wanted to keep.
<jelly-home> what config?  debconf nije registry
<ivoks> aj ne picajzli
<jelly-home> idu mi na zivce paketi koji pregaze moje datoteke sa postavkama iz debconfa
<jelly-home> pise bar na dva tri mjesta da se to tak ne radi
<obruT> upravo mi je OOM killer ubio eclipse
<obruT> nabijem ga na onu tvrdu i veliku stvar
<dodobas> nosinu ?
<obruT> pa ne znam za tvoju, moja nosina nije tvrda :P
<BotaniCar> moja je, mozes na nju 
 * obruT nabija OOM killer na BotaniCarevu nosinu
<BotaniCar> vu-hu ! 
 * BotaniCar shpritza od sreche
<dodobas> BotaniCar: ma direkt u JVM prkno... direkt... pa nek se GC snadje...
<BotaniCar> :)))))))))))
<SilverSpace> dan
<obruT> jel ide tko kojim slucajem na "Brit Floyde" sutra ?
<ivoks> win 16
<jelly> lose 8
<jelly> total?
<BotaniCar> BSOD
<SilverSpace> bube su u glavi ...
<dodobas> zadnjih tjedan dana imam problema s vanjskim diskom...
<dodobas> povremeno kao da ne moze pisati po disku...
<dodobas> hmm... Free blocks count wrong (2230926, counted=2855673). :)
<n1_> kako da pokrenem -bin file, iako sam u "properties" kliknuo dopusti izvršenje datoteke kao programa?
<BotaniCar> jel on to napisao 'kliknuo' ? Mislio sam da sam na linux kanalu ! :) Mmike, reci mu kak se to kroz terminal treba raditi 
<n1_> ne pojavi mi se prozor "run in terminal" 
<hbogner> dd if=/dev/zer0 of=/dev/sdA  :D
<hbogner> to rjesava sve probleme
<hbogner> namjerno sam pisao sa greskama, ali nije ih valjda ispravio? 0_o
<rut> eto kako se ovdje pomaze ljudima 
<rut> vise mu netreba bluez i sinkronizacija sa thunder. 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> hbogner: ti ko da si ucio od civija :)
<hbogner> SilverSpace, od kog drugog :D
<hbogner> stara gundjalo skola
<ivoks> mjenice se mogu kupiti u papirnicama?
<hbogner> jel netko ima web hosting kod iskona?
<hbogner> ili zna vise o njima
<hbogner> joj, samo se nadam d anisu ovi uzeli windows hosting
<BotaniCar> zakaj, ne znas nikaj o dozama ? pa, budes pital :)
<hbogner> :D
<hbogner> ustvari ma svejedno
<BotaniCar> tocan odgovor
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> BotaniCar & hbogner: nemojte se ismijavati s ljudima
<ivoks> BotaniCar & hbogner: ne tako davno i vi ste pitali blesava pitanja
<ivoks> BotaniCar & hbogner: zamislite da na kanalu nisu bili ljudi koje znate (osobno)
<BotaniCar> ivoks: ja uvijek radije pitam blesava pitanja nego da mislim da imam odgovor. I, imas pravo, dalo se zakljuciti da zajebavam covjeka, a mislio sam podbosti mmikea, pardon.
<hbogner> ivoks, neismijavam se, samo mi nedostaej civija :D
<hbogner> ivoks, ja jos uvijek pitam blesava pitanja
<ivoks> BotaniCar & hbogner: kako god, to nije nacin - suzdrzite se od toga; mudrije je sutiti ako nemate nista pametno za reci
<rut> haha .. a vama je kao ivoks neki gazda ?? mentor ??
<BotaniCar> rut: nije meni ivoks gazda nego se osjecam obvezan poslusati ga iz vise razloga, kao primarni - ima pravo
<hbogner> rut, ivoks mi je bratic od stine po tekovoj strani , ali vanbracni :D
<rut> botanika: ajde nemoj filozofirat
<BotaniCar> rut: aj ti nemoj trolat
<rut> hb: jel se sjecas ti cigara HB ?
<hbogner> rut, sjecam se, ali nisam ih konzumirao
<hbogner> bijelo zuta tvrda kutija
<rut> hb: a mislio sam da si onda bio jako mali .. sorry
<hbogner> rut, davno sma ja bio mali
<rut> botanicni: sto je to trolat ?
<ivoks> odem na 2 minute i vec zajebancija
<rut> moras malo zube pokazat .. nek se zna ko je gazda
<rut> ajde malo @
<rut> sram vas bilo botanicni i hb .. 
<hbogner> disklejmer, ivok mi nije nikakav rod, to je bio saljivi odgovor u svrhu zabave koji nije nikom naudio
<hbogner> :D
<ivoks> rut: ohladi malo
<ivoks> sad smo se svi dobro nasalili i mir :)
<rut> ivoks: hladan sam ko ovo vrijeme vani
<Mmike> BotaniCar, cime bi ti mene podboo, nosom? :)
<rut> ivoks: nego daj malo pomozi sa postfix+dovecot+dspam+pigeonhole
<rut> ivoks: kako da spam ide u spam dir 
<rut> :P
<BotaniCar> Mmike: pa, znas kak mi volis rec da su klikalice za winwowsase , a ne rasne linux korisnike, cim netko negdje napise da je nekaj kliknuo - sjetim se tebe :) 
<rut> botanici: i linux (ubuntu) je postao klikalica
<Mmike> jasno je da ce korisnik vulgaris radije tipkati
<Mmike> erm, kliktati
<BotaniCar> Mmike: :==))))))))))))))
<Mmike> al' jedan sistemac nemre trazit ipcop zato kaj je to klikalica
<Mmike> onak, neprirodno je ;)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: kak ne bi mogao, klikabilni dio ( u stvari,grafici) mi trebaju za Upravu :) 
<BotaniCar> a , ako je dobro kao i selfconfigured, zakaj bi konfigurirao ja 
<rut> eto dodem pitam za pomoc oko maila i onda zid sutnje
<ivoks> rut: ako koristis dovecot kao LDA, onda slozi spam filter da reqrwritea mail adresu u korisnik+spam@domena, a dovecot slozi da postuje ekstenzije na mail adresama
<ivoks> s/reqrwritea/rewritea/
<rut> komplicirano je to 
<BotaniCar> s/rewritea/prepishe
<rut> jednostavnije rjesenje trebam
<hbogner> malo na saljivu stranu: http://d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/5783598_460s.jpg
<rut> zasto nebi pigeonhole odradio to tako da ono sto je deklarirano kao spam (dspam) baca u spam dir  
<ivoks> zasto mislis da ne odradjuje?
<ivoks> kako dspam markira nesto kao spam?
<rut> zasto nebi pigeonhole odradio to tako da ono sto je deklarirano kao spam (dspam) baca u spam dir
<ivoks> 12:09 < ivoks> zasto mislis da ne odradjuje?
<ivoks> 12:09 < ivoks> kako dspam markira nesto kao spam?
<rut> X-DSPAM-Result Spam
<BotaniCar> "The internal mechanisms of DSPAM are a bit tricky to understand," :)
<rut> ma rjeseno :)
<rut> if header :contains "X-DSPAM-Result" "Spam" {
<rut> fileinto "Spam";
<ivoks> eto
<ivoks> samo treba razmisljati
<rut> netreba ... ima google
<rut> :)
<rut> tnx ivoks
<rut> e sad . ko ce mi poslat spam :P
<BotaniCar> ja nemam :( 
<BotaniCar> nego, kad je dspam u fazi ucenja, kak izgleda uobicajena feedback konfiguracija (ja kao enduser zelim markirati mail kao ham, a ne spam) ?
<BotaniCar> A da nije mail postmasteru
<rut>  http://spamassassin.apache.org/publiccorpus/
<rut> evo spama
<rut> tek sam instalirao .. cek da proucim to 
<BotaniCar> Usput, i nije tak bitno, zakaj ne spamassassin ?
<rut> ako svi idu tom cestom moram i ja ?
<rut> eto zato :)
<jelly> XJS*C4JDBQADN1.NSBN3*2IDNEN*GTUBE-STANDARD-ANTI-UBE-TEST-EMAIL*C.34X   # spam
<BotaniCar> Pitam, jer je meni s spamassassinom lakse pokriti bas learning period, ima gotovih feedback metoda. 
<rut> jelly to ne prolazi 
<BotaniCar> A ako ti to sve instaliras iz edukativnih potreba, sve 5
<jelly> rut: znaci da radi?
<rut> googlaj malo dspam i to sto si pastao 
<jelly> ne da mi se
<jelly> gtube Meni Radi™
<rut> pa ti si certificiran . mora radit
<rut> botanicni ; http://www.directadmin.com/forum/showthread.php?t=16015&page=1
<jelly> da, certificiran za vrapce
<rut> ajde jelly daj mail da ti posaljem jedan spam :)
<dodobas> me@example.com
<rut> ajde nebojete se . ja to rucno saljem .. telnetom :)
<BotaniCar> rut: ovo je ok, ali mi nije bas primjenjivo, to bi znacilo da svaki od (imaginarnih) 20000 mail korisnika koje imam, ako zeli re-flag svog non-spam maila , mora nekako doci do postmastera i reci mu da ajmo ispocetka. To si mogu dozvoliti ako imam okolinu od 3 korisnika. Ima li sto elegantnije ? 
<rut> botanicni: pa nije to za tvoje okruzenje niti bilo namjenjeno 
<BotaniCar> rut: istina, pitam samo da li postoji nesto sto bi meni bilo primjenjivo, ne tvrdim da ti ovo radis za mene :)
<rut> botanicni: neznam .. nisam vam ja mentor :P
<rut> haha
<BotaniCar> stari moj, mora da je milina raditi za stolom pored tebe .. 
<rut> :) 
<rut> barem bi umirao od smjeha 
<ivoks> o cem ti pricas
<ivoks> spam zavrsi u folderu od korisnika
<ivoks> ma... imam posla :)
<jelly> rut: zdrav.mozak@jebo.me
<rut> haha
<rut> dobar 
<rut> jel ima mX ?
<rut> daj MX jos
<dodobas> provjeri...
<rut> provjeri si sam 
<jelly> kaj mx, imas domenu, aplikacija ce sama naci mx
<jelly> sa cime saljes 
<rut> jel ti citas
<rut> ja to rucno
<rut> telnet 
<jelly> tjah
<rut> nisam ja klikalica
<ivoks> onda rucno saznaj mx
<jelly> dig jebo.me mx
<rut> 90% vas nezna ovdje poslat mail rucno 
<jelly> lako moguce
<rut> @ tooooooooo
 * rut ohladio
<jelly> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JM_rcYnCDAs
<jelly> ako se vec ponasas kao da je poslati mail rucno velika fora, onda valjda znas rucno i naci kam to treba ici
 * jelly nema vremena za telnet pa koristi swaks 
<rut> to neznam . nisam bio na satu kad se ucilo
<jelly> pise ti gore, onda
<rut> nemam ja lopate za kopat . ja koristim telnet za sve
<jelly> ne kuzim te uopce, ako trebas pomoc pri podesavanju ili provjeri nekakvoj, zasto se bahatis sa glupostima
<rut> pa ljudi dosadno vam ovdje . samo nesto ozbiljna spika 
<rut> sprdajete se samo 
<SilverSpace> bas je lijepo vani 
<SilverSpace> sunce grije :)
<rut> vidi stvarno .. jelly ti se nisi zaje**** 
<jelly> tak je to kad imas vise od 13 godina pocnes vrijeme manje trositi na prepucavanja a vise na cure, hranu i posal 
<rut> ima mx :)
<rut> ma i cure su dosadile 
<rut> umjesto cura xhamster i ostalo 
<rut> sad za ozbiljno . kazes pomoc pri provjeri ... ajde ima tko kakav ip6 host da moze sa njega radit ?
<hbogner> o je ova javna nabava lopovski biznis
<hbogner> jedna firma dobila ugovor za nabavku info opreme
<hbogner> traze za napajanje 300jkn bez pdv-a 375 sa pdv, a u protisu isto z 200kn
<hbogner> a nije ipak, dobro je, cijena je za 2 komada
<hbogner> uf vec sam se uplasio da ih pljackaju
<BotaniCar> rut, imam ja host s javnom IPv6 adresom, ali nisam siguran da mi neces morati crtati kak da ti nekaj provjerim :) 
<rut> pvt
<BotaniCar> usput, ako se treba s nekim zajebavati , to je onda ekipa iz GONGa, spamaju svugdje o americkim preCjednickim izborima, i kad sam im napisao da mi to znaci manje nego nista, poceli su me uvjeravati kak je to vrlo vazna stvar za sve nas :) Obama ce mi sigurno lebac na stol donijeti .. 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: da sam i amer bolila bi me kita tko mi je precednik
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: tocno to :) 
<SilverSpace> a ovi rezu zile
<SilverSpace> vlada je tak i tak pretstavnik bogatih tj. javni servis bogatih 
<SilverSpace> bar je tako kod nas
<SilverSpace> kao i ova demagogija od Linica smanjenje placa duznocnicima
<SilverSpace> za 1000kn
<SilverSpace> njih cca <300
<SilverSpace> smanjit ce si sa 20kk na 19kk 
<rut> ivoks 
<dodobas> Mmike: django 1.4 ima prefetch_related na modelima koji rjesava O(n) problem https://docs.djangoproject.com/en/1.4/releases/1.4/#queryset-prefetch-related
<Mmike> dodobas, ne trosim djangov ORM
<Mmike> jednostavno je pre los
<dodobas> Mmike: bulaznis :)
<Mmike> ma ne bulaznim
<Mmike> odrzavam jedno 5 django aplikacija i to je uzas 
<Mmike> ovi su pol tog izmjenili da im radi to kako spada
<dodobas> mozda vam jednsotavno treba dobar django developer...
<obruT> moguce i to :) nekad ljudi ne znaju koristit apije/frameworke kak spada pa ih mijenjaju i na krivom mjestu rjesavaju problem :)
<Mmike> ne nama
<Mmike> njima
<Mmike> mi ne radimo development
<Mmike> mi krpamo tudja sranja
<Mmike> ORM = losa stvar
<Mmike> there is no such thing as 'object-relational-mapping'
<dodobas> ORM = biznis :)
<dodobas> dakle shat ap
<Mmike> nda
<Mmike> biznis za mene
<Mmike> kad mi dodju sa 'spoooooooooooooooooro'
<dodobas> iako pravilnije bi bilo nesto tipa ORT (object-relational-translator)
<Mmike> ima onih ORW - object-relational-wrapper
<Mmike> al', to je kriva brija, od pocetka
<Mmike> objekt nemres samo tako u tablicu staviti
<Mmike> ne mogu se mapirati
<Mmike> ne jednostavno
<Mmike> imat neki toolkit za to, bilo bi super
<Mmike> al' ja nisam nasao jos nit jedan koji je dobar
<Mmike> http://blogs.tedneward.com/2006/06/26/The+Vietnam+Of+Computer+Science.aspx <- tu fino lik objasnjava zasto to ne moze
<Mmike> i zasto je svaki pokusaj 'doomed to fail'
<dodobas> Mmike: da vidio sam to...
<Mmike> naravno, ignoriraj prvih pola teksta di sere o vijetnamu
<dodobas> koliko se sjecam... ostao mi je u sjecanju kao 'malo bi piskio, malo bi kakio, ali ustvari sam gladan' tekst
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> aj uputi na djelove
<Mmike> jer lik fio objasnjava
<Mmike> sto klasa, sto funkcija, sto interfejs sto inheritance
<Mmike> pa sto tablica sto atribut sto relvar sto zapis 
<Mmike> i zasto jedno ne moze na drugo
<Mmike> iako se prirodno cini da moze
<Mmike> http://www.agiledata.org/essays/impedanceMismatch.html
<dodobas> pa da... najbolje bi bilo bazu ostaviti na miru... i ne koristiti direktno... nego ljepo API (daj, spremi, brisi)
<Mmike> isto dobro, al' malo vise akademski pa je suhoparno za citat/skuzavat
<Mmike> tako je
<Mmike> addNewCustomer
<Mmike> customerMakePayment
<dodobas> bitno da DBA ima posla :)
<Mmike> makeCustomerReservation
<Mmike> i da, bed je kad promjenis modele, onda moras rewrite na dva mjesta raditi
<Mmike> ili cak 3 ako koristis MVC
<Mmike> al' boze moj
<Mmike> s MVCom i tako moras na 3 mjesta raditi izmjene
<Mmike> a ako imas svoje toolove, hrpu toga automatikom dobijes
<Mmike> onaj sql-alchemy ide u dobrom smjeru, al' i dalje nisu dobri
<dodobas> zato sto... Query nije onakav kakav si ti zamislio ? :)
<SilverSpace> mislim da cu morati zamjeniti telefon Legend pomalo crkava nakon dvije i pol godine
<SilverSpace> veliko pitanje kaj sad uzeti
<SilverSpace> vip
<SilverSpace> ono kaj bi ja mi je preskupo 
<Mmike> dodobas, medj ostalim
<hbogner> Mmike, dodobas, ostali
<hbogner> imate kakav dobar sustav za vodjenje poslova
<hbogner> tipa posao taj i taj, ta kategorija, taj status, ...
<BotaniCar> CMS/DMS .. u jednom klijente, u drugom vezanu dokumentaciju.
<Mmike> hbogner, ne
<ivoks> hm
<Mmike> hbogner, imam svoj sklepanac koji je los
<Mmike> a nikako ga napraviti kako spada
<ivoks> ne mogu resolvati upogoni.org na jednom stroju
<Mmike> ~$ host upogoni.org 
<Mmike> upogoni.org has address 69.89.31.191
<ivoks> Mmike: aj probaj u hetzneru ako mozes
<Mmike> sec
<BotaniCar> ivoks: meni nece iz hecnera
<Mmike> ha
<Mmike> nit meni
<ivoks> interesting
<ivoks> idemo slati mail
<Mmike> ivoks, iz usa/canada/amsterdam/australia mi radi
<hbogner> BotaniCar, budem potrazio nesto
<BotaniCar> hbogner: sugarcrm i alfresco DMS oba API i mogu si pricat skupa 
<BotaniCar> malo je jeba s inicijalnom konfiguracijom (bar meni) ako ne znas programiruckat' , ali ide
<jelly> ivoks: al ručno "dig +trace upogoni.org. ANY" iz hercnera radi?  Njihovi recursori znaju imat problema
<BotaniCar> jelly: vidvraga, oce (  Received 12 bytes from 213.133.99.99#53(213.133.99.99) in 0 ms )
<BotaniCar> u biti, nece :)
<ivoks> BotaniCar: ne, to nije dobro
<hbogner> BotaniCar, pamtim i istrazujem, fala
<jelly> ;; Received 407 bytes from 69.89.16.4#53(ns2.bluehost.com) in 146 ms
<rut> ;; Received 407 bytes from 74.220.195.31#53(74.220.195.31) in 216 ms
<BotaniCar> ivoks, baci oko na crveno polje: http://www.intodns.com/upogoni.org , moglo bi imati veze :)
<ivoks> to nema veze
<BotaniCar> samo kazem 
<hbogner> You now have 12.25 GB on Dropbox!
<hbogner> cool
<ivoks> ja imam 25GB na U1
<hbogner> na pola sam
<hbogner> jel to sve free ili si nesto doplatio?
<hbogner> ovo mi je crossplatform pa mi zato pase
<jelly> ja imam... 2x100GB na Srcu na xenserveru :-D
<jelly> ok, svaka ustanova po sto
<rut>  moj je najveci :P
<BotaniCar> kaj nema taj dropbox neki (uspjesan) hack attempt svakih mjesec dana ?
<BotaniCar> BMK ako ce mi netko citati sadrzaj,ali ne bi rado da mi ga obrisu
<rut> jelly imas volje probat nesto ?
<hbogner> ovo najvise koristi za public share kad nekom nesto mjejlas da bude dostupno ak je vece
<BotaniCar> 'samo ako ima okus cokolade' :)
<BotaniCar> hbogner: ja zlorabim jumbo za to . 
<hbogner> BotaniCar, ovo mi jednostavnije
<rut> ma nije zajebancija ... ozbiljno nesto posto spominje da ima na srcu nesto :)
<BotaniCar> :) ok
<dodobas> jel moguce da je skatulja za disk... losa ?
<BotaniCar> kak ne ?
<jelly> dodobas: oće to, ak je najjeftinija
<dodobas> a neki icybox... imam random probleme... u zadnjih 2 tjedna... rezultat je IO error...
<dodobas> nakon cega jednostavno ponovno ustekavanje... zna raditi po cijeli dan...
<Mmike> ja nemam nist, al' imam svu svjecku pornjavu
<jelly> icybox su meni bili ok
<ivoks> hbogner: sve je free
<Mmike> dodobas, ti iciboxovy syu smetje, ja imao 3-4 i svi su mi umrli
<jelly> rut: shoot
<ivoks> hbogner: to sto radim za canonical ima beneficije :)
<Mmike> ivoks, you got no pr0n!
<ivoks> meni ne treba porn
<Mmike> dah, to svi vele ;)
<dodobas> Mmike: neki hint ?
<hbogner> ivoks, to sam si i mislil :D
<rut> kome netreba pornjave ?
<rut> lazeeee 101%
<BotaniCar> .. nek posalje meni 
<dodobas> evo http://www.chieftec.com/exeralbox_EEB-125S-U3.html :)
<dodobas> kazu da radi na Linuxu :D
<dodobas> ali ne na windows 95... bummer
<BotaniCar> jos bitnije, na macu ! :) A nije dizajnerska 
<dodobas> BotaniCar: da... cudno skroz... ne znam
<jelly> Mmike: ovaj intodns svašta nešto ima
<BotaniCar> primjeti da je frajer koji je programirao odlucio ignorirati RFC u neki stvarima (TTLovi) , upozorava te za neke vrijednosti iako su unutar specke
<obruT> dodobas: cek malo, sto je ovo gore ? :)
<Mmike> jelly, jelda? :)
<obruT> aha, "USB kuciste" za SATA diskove
<Mmike> jelly, kaj si naso?
<ivoks> WARNING: Not all of your nameservers are in different subnets
<ivoks> pih
<BotaniCar> kak to mislis 'pih' ? :) 
<BotaniCar> videl bush ti kad ti se pomakne tektonska ploca, a tebi primarni i sekundarni MX sjede jedan do drugog :) 
<BotaniCar> *dns
<jelly> Mmike: niš, ima lijepo po stavkama
<jelly> ivoks: mda, ček dok otvaraš domenu kod TLD-a gdje je to obavezno
<jelly> .fr i .si su imali tak složeno
<BotaniCar> jelly: upozori ga na potres i meteore :) 
<dodobas> da obruT, imas neku preporuku
<BotaniCar> i nabrijane tehnicare koji dobiju otkaz i pishaju po serverima prije odlaska 
<jelly> BotaniCar: sorry, kakve veze ima IP adresa s tektonskom pločom di je server? (hint: nikakve)
<obruT> dodobas: nope, ne koristim to...
<BotaniCar> jelly: na papiru nema, u praksi distribuiras range po fizickim lokacijama, ne ?
<ivoks> ne :)
<ivoks> welcome to the age of 'NaaS' :)
<BotaniCar> ok, moja su iskustva suprotna
<ivoks> Network as a Service
<BotaniCar> nda, NaaS , to cesto vidim :) 
<ivoks> vidi OpenStack Quantum
 * ivoks to slaze po svijetu
<BotaniCar> ivoks: znam kaj je :) Ali u praksi se sretnem s tim nikad
<dodobas> ja cekam SaS to ce biti kuul
<dodobas> Service AS Service
<jelly> BotaniCar: ne :-)
<Mmike> SaaC?
<Mmike> Service as a cloud? :)
<BotaniCar> :)
<Mmike> to ce biti ultimate bullshit :)
<BotaniCar> CaaC ! Cloud as a Cloud ! 
<ivoks> nije bullshit
<ivoks> samo se lovite za imena
<Mmike> BotaniCar, lol :)
<ivoks> a ne ono sto imena predstavljaju
<dodobas> ili WaaS -> Work as a Service
<jelly> SASS
<Mmike> dodobas, LOLOLOL :)
<Mmike> ivoks, kao i svako ime, predstavljaju hrpu magle ;0
<dodobas> Mmike: koju skatulju da uzmem ?
<BotaniCar> a koncepti iza toga su pod drugim imenima primjenjivani zadnjih 20 godina .. 
<jelly> kad su imena odn. kratice marketinsko preseravanje, onda ne preostaje drugo nego sprdnja
<Mmike> dodobas, mislis na USB skatulju?
<Mmike> pojma ti nemam
<dodobas> jes, :/
<Mmike> ja imam onaj neki drekec, vidio si kad sam nosio do tebe
<Mmike> 130 kuna u chipoteci
<Mmike> al' nema kutiju nego samo konektori/kablovi
<jelly> BotaniCar: u praksi su, kajjaznam, dns1 i dns2 jedan IP iza drugog ali su 10km daleko
<Mmike> radi skroz ok
<BotaniCar> jelly: 10km je ionako premalo :) al, da , ja isto SME svijet poistovjecuje s cijelim svemirom 
<ivoks> sad bi ja trebao dignuti VM negdje u SAD-u da imam razdvojene DNS-ove
<ivoks> tak me boli kita ak mi DNS ne radi, kada mi nece raditi ni web ni mail :)
<jelly> a za .si imamo NAT iz drugog mrežnog segmenta opet na jedan od ta dva
<jelly> %$#@
<obruT> ak se ne varam, Varazdin je na drugoj tektonskoj ploci ?
<jelly> je
<ivoks> kaj brijes
<ivoks> cijela europa i azija su na istoj ploci
<ivoks> http://analogija.com/slike/plate.gif
<rut> ivoks: pa ti si u sve upucen ?
<obruT> pa i europa i amerika su na istoj planeti
<obruT> nisam geolog pa ne znam slojeve, ali u svakom slucaju, kad zadrhti ovdje, ne bi trebalo u Varazdinu ama bas nista
<jelly> ma, druga trusna zona ili kak se to vec zove
<ivoks> razlicite trusne zone su nesto drugo
<ivoks> to su 'sigurnosni faktori'
<ivoks> ista je zemlja, ista je ploca
<jelly> to smo mislili
<rut> tako je :)
<ivoks> samo je zagreb skloniji potresima od varazdina
<obruT> u svakom slucaju, jel to ploca ili trbuh, tak svejedno
<ivoks> jer se smjestio pored medvednice
<ivoks> pa nije
<ivoks> geoloski nema razlike
<obruT> i ekipa iz Zg uglavnom u Vz rade disaster recovery sajtove...
<ivoks> ovisi o tome kakav disaster recovery rade
<ivoks> to nije dovoljno za banke
<jelly> a ko pored banaka ima budzet za sloziti DR site kak spada
<Mmike> di je potres bio?
<rut> u res. gaju 
<jelly> kakav potres
<BotaniCar> hipotetski
<rut> a vidi potresa na husteler tv-u
<ivoks> http://www.dipol.hr/explore_proizvod.cgi?mode=lij_meni&proizvod_id=5561&kategorija=90&gdje=null
<ivoks> gdje se kod nas moze kupiti nexus 7?
<ivoks> Sorry! Devices on Google Play is not available in your country yet.
<jelly> http://dilbert.com/strips/comic/2012-10-21/ oblak
<obruT> "Ucinak mlijeka su testirali na osobama koje pate od gihta. Oni koji su svakodnenvo pili obogaceno obrano mlijeko, vec nakon 3 mjeseca su imali znatno manje tegoba s bolovima uzrokovanim gihtom, za razliku od osoba koje nisu pile obogaceno obrano mlijeka."
<obruT> tri mjeseca ?
<obruT> pa giht prodje za tjedan-dva :P
<Mmike> kaj nije to recurring ?
<obruT> ponavlja se, ali mogu proci mjeseci i godine izmedju napada
<obruT> copi me, traje dva tjedna i onda godinu dana nist
<obruT> sta su ovi radili 3 mjeseca, bogtepitaj
<ivoks> x-plane je zakon!
<ivoks> sletio sam s b747 :)
<obruT> ok, znaci simulacija ipak nije realna :)
<ivoks> to je nakon 100h letenja na androidu :p
<Mmike> ivoks, da, to je jedna od najboljih simulacija avijona trenutno
 * Mmike mece novi .iso na usb stick, pa da instaliramo vise taj novi ubuntu
<ivoks> a i nije takav problem sletiti
<Mmike> (grozim se ovog sad)
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?&v=p8rcpa5tQkc#!
<datase> ivoks: Title: XP-10 . Your Next Flight Simulator, Views: 25541, Rating: 95.923566%
<jelly> datase: wb
<datase> jelly: wb <an alias, 1 argument>
<Mmike> ivos s cimi vozis?
<Mmike> imas stick, ili?
<ivoks> ne, mis
<ivoks> al kupit cu joystick, za pocetak
<ivoks> a mozda i onaj 'volan' za avione
<ivoks> putnicke
<ivoks> haha
<ivoks> demo ima i zagreb :)
<jelly> .weather LDZA
<datase> jelly: The current temperature in Visoki Brijeg, Velika Gorica, Croatia is 9.1°C (5:50 PM CET on November 07, 2012). Conditions: Clear. Humidity: 77%. Dew Point: 5.0°C. Windchill: 9.0°C. Pressure: 30.30 in 1026 hPa (Rising). 
<jelly> glupi bot, to nije Pleso
<jelly> .weather LDDD
<ivoks> koje lose slijetanj :)
<ivoks> nasao sam autopilota :)
<jelly> heheh, tak da ne moraš gubiti vrijeme igrajući se? :-)
<ivoks> ne
<ivoks> nije problem uzletiti ili sletiti
<ivoks> problem je naci pistu :)
<ivoks> pogotovo po mraku
<ivoks> jedva cekam joystick
<ivoks> Mmike: it looks like bluehost.com is blocking or limiting or nameservers, which in turn leads to the described problem. You can use a different public nameserver like e.g. 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4 in the mean time while we try to contact bluhost.com to get us unblocked.
<ivoks> kaze hetzner
<Mmike> ivoks, bluehost.com? kaj tamo imas?
<Mmike> ivoks, kupi joystsick, sidewinder
<Mmike> nije pre skup a jebactzhi kie
<Mmike> s/kie/je
<ivoks> Mmike: to je DNS koji je blokiran
<Mmike> ivoks, a kaj ti je onaj .org na njemu?
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> nije moj
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> http://www.arndaleboard.org/wiki/index.php/Main_Page
<ivoks> e to je ploca
<ivoks> tko kod nas uopce prodaje joysticke?
<ivoks> http://www.optimum-online.hr/detalji_proizvoda.5c30559617b146c5b89967cccca5028d.joystick-logitech-flight-system-g940.aspx
<ivoks> tja
<ivoks> od svih, algoritam
<ivoks> http://www.algoritam.hr/?m=5&p=proizvod&kat=215&id=150247#
<ivoks> http://www.algoritam.hr/?m=5&p=proizvod&kat=215&id=155296
<ivoks> tu si!
<rut> ebay
<ivoks> http://www.algoritam.hr/?m=5&p=proizvod&kat=215&id=117210#
<ivoks> to i... ovo:
<ivoks> http://www.algoritam.hr/?m=5&p=proizvod&kat=215&id=120555
<Mmike> percona webinari su dosadni i pre dugi
<Mmike> dobre 3/7 predavanja je lik govorio 'ehm, uhm, ahm, like, you know, it's like,'
<ivoks> Pula (LDPL) took 56266 usec.
<ivoks> RIJEKA (LDRI) took 43075 usec.
<ivoks> BRAC (LDSB) took 58964 usec.
<ivoks> UDBINA (LDZU) took 52617 usec.
<ivoks> demo iskljuci kontrole nakon nekog vremena :/
<Hrki> http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/poduzetnik-registraciju-tvrtke-morao-traziti-grad-africi-clanak-472664
<Hrki> koji kralj :) 
<Hrki> ako pise da nazivi tvrtke moraju biti na hrvatskom, pa sta onda znaci t-com? t-mobile, core media? :D
<Hrki> croati airlines ? :D
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wJn7LHE83cc&feature=relmfu
<datase> Mmike: Title: Jeremy Clarkson vs 'The Brutus' Bomber BMW (TOP GEAR), Views: 104656, Rating: 98.923768%
#ubuntu-hr 2012-11-08
<ivoks> ne postoji t-com tvrtka u hrvatskoj
<ivoks> postoji hrvatski telekom
<ivoks> brending je nesto sasvim drugo :)
<ivoks> super mi je kad si zablokiram pristup stroju koji na drugom kraju svijeta
<Mmike> onaj 'idiot' moment :)
<ivoks> to je kad ides raditi u 7 ujutro
<ivoks> a s druge strane nemas nikoga kome bi objasnio sto sad napraviti
<ivoks> najbolje bi bilo reinstalirati sustav :)
<dodobas> yell o
<Mmike> ivoks,  :) ne pricaj to na glas ;)
<Mmike> desi, ORMlija :)
<Mmike> dodobas, moglo bi se sutra morti jest skupa?
<dodobas> moglo bi :)
<ivoks> Mmike: lakse mi je ljudima objasniti da reinstaliraju sustav
<ivoks> Mmike: nego da im kroz CLI objasnim kako ovo/ono
<dodobas> Mmike: ORMlija je malo grubo... ja samo znam sto smijem i sto ne smijem... nista vise :)
<dodobas> sve 'custom' SQLejeve i tako trpam u custom ORM manager :P
<Mmike> ded375:~# cat /etc/debian_version 
<Mmike> 4.0
<Mmike> tuga
<hbogner> pozdrav
<obruT> jutro...
<obruT> zanimljivo, u novom broju java magazina: "Get Started with Java SE for Embedded Devices on Raspberry Pi"
<ivoks> drek zanimljivo
<ivoks> gubljenje vremena
<ivoks> ARMv6 vise nitko ne koristi niti podrzava
<ivoks> osim nekih starijih telefona :)
<obruT> nije poanta konkretne platforme, poanta je pokupit neke ideje oko programiranja na "slabijim" platformama
<ivoks> kad smo kod toga...
<ivoks> http://www.computerworld.com.au/article/441253/samsung_laying_groundwork_server_chips_analysts_say/
<ivoks> Peteročlana obitelj Duvnjak posjeduje dva stana u Zagrebu. Jedan je od 80 četvornih metara u Petrinjskoj ulici, drugi od 50 četvornih metara u Španskom. Imaju i vikendicu od 200 četvornih metara na moru, u Dubokoj.
<ivoks> jadni, siromasni
<vileni> vikendica veca od oba stana?
<ivoks> – Vikendica na moru je tijekom godine uglavnom prazna. Ljeti iznajmljujemo sobe turistima, no s godinama ih je sve manje. Bude li iduća sezona loša, vjerojatno ćemo vikendicu morati prodati – kaže obitelj Duvnjak. Vikendica je vrijedna 400 tisuća eura pa bismo za nju trebali izdvajati čak 1600 eura.
<rut> da prazna ..:) :)
<dodobas> eh.... http://jebo.me/pas/86 stvarno mislim da bih trebao ažurirati
<ivoks> Budući da žive u Petrinjskoj ulici, za taj stan od 250 tisuća eura trebali bi godišnje izdvajati 500 eura za porez na imovinu. Stan u Španskom iznajmljuju, pa bi za njega trebali plaćati 0,4 posto, točnije, 400 eura godišnje.
<ivoks> stan u spanskom renta za 200-300 eura mjesecno
<ivoks> koji k hoce :)
<ivoks> – Što sam dosad plaćala? Pa suprug i ja godišnje izdvajamo 1600 kuna poreza za vikendicu na Pagu od 300 kvadrata. Bilo bi bolje da država ‘hvata’ sve one koji su imovinu prenijeli na Kajmanske otoke i druge egzotične destinacije, a ne nas ‘obične smrtnike’ – ogorčena je uvođenjem poreza na imovinu Karlovčanka Slavica Bičan Pauli.
<ivoks> vikendica na Pagu od 300 kvadrata
<ivoks> stara moja, pa ti si s 'kajmanskih otoka'
<dodobas> ivoks: ne cuje te, morati ces glasnije... :P
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fdXJzCod2JI
<datase> Mmike: Title: The I.T. Crowd - Team Team Team Team Team, Views: 1363, Rating: 100.0%
<ivoks> e...
<ivoks> imam manjak inspiracije
<ivoks> sto bi bio dobar zadatak za 'vjezbanje bash skriptarenja'?
<dodobas> napisati http sever ? 
<ivoks> aj ne trkeljaj
<ivoks> nesto sto se moze napraviti u par sati
<weshmashian> \o
<obruT> i ? jeste skinuli hakometar ?
<obruT> majstori su u .jar fajl zakomentirali i .svn direktorij pa mozete naci i source kode vecine toga :)
<obruT> nema potrebe za dekompajliranjem java koda :)
<hbogner> he he he
<weshmashian> nda, trebo bi to skinut
<hbogner> skinuo, al jnisam pokretao kad sam citao kako zele da se pokrece
<hbogner> tad i tad, toliko puta, ...
<obruT> ma to samo ako zelis upotrijebiti kao dokaz
<hbogner> aha
<obruT> inace, stvar pokupi sve informacije o tvom hardveraju
<weshmashian> nego, jel' netko ima, sasvim slucajno, skompajliran java primjer fiškalizacije u javi?
<hbogner> ma skinop dan prije nego mi je doma na kompu crkla mrezna, pa mi sad nema smisla
<hbogner> dok ne nabavim drugu mreznu
<obruT> no, cini mi se, da to ne salje nikud...
<vileni> traze i registraciju za pokretanje koliko sam vidio
<ivoks> hakometar?
<hbogner> ivoks, http://www.hakom.hr/default.aspx?id=1144
<jaaso_> Zdravo, zna li iko kako se zove ubuntu-ov theme engine.
<obruT> inace, cudo koristi Sigar JNI library za skupljanje informacija o sistemu
<Mmike> Miro je 1996. otvorio automehaničarsku radnju, ali posao nije išao dobro pa je radionica zatvorena. Budući da obrt nije odjavio, dug prema Poreznoj upravi se 2007. popeo do 92.000 kuna, a iduće, 2008. godine zbog visokih poreznih kamata do 288.000 kuna.
<Mmike> na stranu to sto je Miro blesav, al' ovo fino pokazuje zasto ne imas obrt.
<Mmike> ostali, jadni, bez kuce
<hbogner> Mmike, to teoretski ili stavrno?
<Mmike> http://www.jutarnji.hr/delozacija-obitelji-vukic--interventna-policija-iznosi-clanove-obitelji--stotinjak-gradana-prosvjeduje/1065127/
<Mmike> to mi nikako ne ide u glavu
<Mmike> napravis sranje/stetu, i onda se bunis
<Mmike> k'o ovi ssto su kredite u francima digli
<Mmike> http://www.jutarnji.hr/vozac-iz-cijeg-se-kamiona-rasula-soja-krivac-je-za-stravicnu-nesrecu--lijecnici-se-bore-za-zivot-20-godisnje-djevojke/1065126/
<Mmike> uzas
<BotaniCar> Netko je jednom rekao da je ovaj liberalizam koji je kod nas uvijek interpretiran kao: Drzavna mi je duzna pruziti X ( posao, priliku, umetni sam) , a ja ne zelim imati nikakvu odgovornost kako se staram oko X i nemam ni zelju ni potrebu X stvoriti sam 
<SilverSpace> dan
<hbogner> hmm, koji je oib republike hrvatske? :D
<hbogner> vidim ih uvedene kao vlasnike nekih parecla, i sastrane ima opcija za provjeru oib-a
<hbogner> pa reko jel i rh ima svoj oib
<BotaniCar> bit ce da ih ima vise :) 
<BotaniCar> http://oib.oib.hr/SaznajOibWeb/pravnaOsoba.html
<hbogner> je, vidio da dzs ima svoj oib
<rut> danas slabe aktivnosti ovdje 
<rut> previse posla/uspavani ?
<rut> nije vrag da toliko puno kodirate
<rut> smrc :( nitko nece tipkat :( 
<ravilov> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j_iJ3DZh_c0
<datase> ravilov: Title: Very Cool Business Card, Views: 174568, Rating: 76.1302%
<BotaniCar> Moze li se OOM-u reci da exclude-a npr SSH ?
<BotaniCar> moj je gugl brzi nego vas :) http://backdrift.org/how-to-create-oom-killer-exceptions
<ivoks> moze
<ivoks> bar na ubuntuu
<ivoks> eh, i to puno elegentnije
<ivoks> nego sto je na ovom linku
<ivoks> iako je to na linku ispravno
<BotaniCar> ivoks: bas sam htio pitati , moze li se po process-name-u, a ne po pid-u ?
<BotaniCar> u biti me ne smeta ako pobije sve zivo i mrtvo, samo da mi sshd ostavi
<BotaniCar> (nazalost, centos,ali rado bi cuo kak to ubuntu hendla)
<ivoks> u ubuntuu se u /etc/init/ssh.conf doda 'oom never'
<BotaniCar> vu-hu, opasan shtos ! 
<ivoks> a onda se upstart pobrine da tvoj PID dobije ispravan unos u oom_adj
<rut> a da zatvorite pipe/spine nebi vam curilo :) tako je to kad lose kodirate ... curi na sve strane :P
<jelly> BotaniCar: sshd vec stavlja sam sebi oom_adj zadnjih par godina
<BotaniCar> jelly: moj na centosu (6.3) iz nekog razloga ne , OOM se upali, developerima popucaju sessioni i nemogu rikonektat'
<hbogner> jel netko ima iskustav sa ciss : Continuous Ink System
<jelly> ah, centos
<BotaniCar> na debianu, tradicionalno, nemam taj problem
<BotaniCar> u biti, ne sjecam se kad mi se na debianu zadnji put nekaj strgalo ..
<jelly> javi ak ti treba da se nekaj strga
<BotaniCar> pa, treba, ako nije nekaj besciljno 
<ivoks> $ cat /proc/7857/oom_adj 
<ivoks> -17
<ivoks> vidi vraga... stvarno
<BotaniCar> ivoks: kaj je to temperatura vani ? :)
<ivoks> OpenSSH 5.4 iskljuci oomkiller automatski
<ivoks> tj... od te verzije
<rut> to je ona bas skirpta od jutros koja nikad nece biti ubijena ;)
<Mmike> oom_adj je obsolete
<Mmike> koristi(te) oom_score_adj
<hbogner> nasao ciss : http://www.refill-bar.hr/ostali/ciss.html
<hbogner> fora
<Mmike> je'l vrijedi medjunarodna vozacka na kubi?
<ivoks> if echo "123 123" | egrep -q [^[:digit:]]; then echo "BLA" ; fi
<ivoks> komentari? :)
<rut> odlicno :)
<Mmike> ivoks, nisi to htio?
<Mmike> ocekivao?
<Mmike> ne kuzim
<ivoks> Mmike: htio sam
<ivoks> pitam samo, ima li komentara
<Mmike> kakav bi komentar htio?
<ivoks> 'mozes to i ovak' i slicno :)
<ivoks> ocekivao sam neku pametnu raspravu :)
<Mmike> e jebiga :)
<ivoks> umoran sam
<rut> http://www.lyricstime.com/jasmin-stavros-umoran-sam-lyrics.html
<rut> :) :)
<BotaniCar> http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=-gCWA1TTClM
<datase> BotaniCar: Title: Limp Bizkit - Significant Other [Full Album] [Full HD 1080p], Views: 20829, Rating: 98.86792%
<Mmike> a ja?
<Mmike> popizdit cu
<ivoks> idem po burek il nes
<Mmike> super je pgbadger
<Mmike> dodobas, ++
<Mmike> dodobas, http://ded593.ded.reflected.net/pgbadger/weakly-ded900-2012-11-08_080000.html
<jelly> heheh, weakly umjesto weekly
<jelly> Mmike: trazi username!
<Mmike> weakly!
<Mmike> lol
<Mmike> thx, jelly
<Mmike> trazi?
<Mmike> fak
<Mmike> DEBILOIDI!
<Mmike> L:/
<jelly> Dorine po 4kn u kvartovskom dućanu, uključivo one Fifty
<Mmike> jelly, http://mmike.dyndns.org/~mario/weakly-ded900-2012-11-08_080000.html
<jelly> jel možeš dobit koji je query najviše sjedio na bazi ili najduže trajao u neko vrijeme
<obruT> Mmike: thanx na ovom, bacit cu pogled...
<jelly> ah, evo ga dole
<jelly> inner join inner join left outer join
<Mmike> obruT, jako dobar
<Mmike> to je a-la pgfouine
<Mmike> ali improved
<Mmike> malo iritira sto web report napravi
<Mmike> al' nema veze
<jelly> izgleda sasvim ok
<obruT> je perlusa, ali prezivjet ce se :)
<obruT> nego, koliko sve te logging postavke za PG utjecu na performanse ?
<obruT> imate kakvih iskustava?
<jelly> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KunUs-C5RWE
<datase> jelly: Title: Azra - Mamica su Å¡trukle pekli, Views: 51995, Rating: 96.3964%
<Mmike> obruT, maloi ili nikako
<Mmike> obruT, ja obicno logiram sve preko sekunde
<Mmike> povremeno upalim na manje, pustim sat vremena, analiziram
<Mmike> al' na ovom stroju je datadir na posebnom setu diskova
<Mmike> tako da pisanje po logu ne ubije sve
<dodobas> Mmike: prekrasno
<dodobas> sutra potvrdis ?
<Vjetar> ping ivoks 
<ivoks> ?
<ivoks> Vjetar: ?
<Vjetar> msg ivoks 
<ivoks> nikakav msg
<ivoks> :)
<Vjetar> :)
<Vjetar> ping Mmike 
<Mmike> oi
<Mmike> dodobas, yep, moze sutra
<Mmike> Vjetar, kae? :)
<Mmike> ok, to je to
<Mmike> idem kupit SSD
<jelly> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MrcmUkmksWk&playnext=1&list=PLBF93BE99D7547CD2&feature=results_video kvalitetne brčine
<datase> jelly: Title: Tomislav Ivcic - Tata vozi polako, Views: 309597, Rating: 97.709256%
<obruT> Mmike: daj meni kupi par JAXWS baziranih web servisa :P
<obruT> nabijem ga na autowire
<Vlado9A3CY> večer :)
<Vjetar> pinh Mmike 
<Vjetar> ping*
<rut> pong
#ubuntu-hr 2012-11-09
<dodobas> yellakone
<weshmashian> \o
<dodobas> awesome
<hbogner> kaj to?
<dodobas> hbogner: samo mamac... za male ribe :P
<hbogner> ha ha ha
<hbogner> e jesi me upeco
<ivoks> jeb... ti libreoffice
<ivoks> koje smece
<obruT> potpisujem
<ivoks> pa jebemu mat...
<ivoks> na losijim racunalima je openoffice bio puno stabilniji
<ivoks> dva puta u 5 minuta
<ivoks> pa krvi ti se napijem
<ivoks> srecom, drugi put nisam racunao na 'autorecovery'
<dodobas> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sygm9x9sBEo :D :D :D
<datase> dodobas: Title: Another perspective on SCRUM, Views: 22036, Rating: 95.409832%
<dodobas> koji alat koristite za 3-way diff merge na cli ?
<ivoks> ak ne puknem danas
<hbogner> ma nebudes
<ivoks> telefon mi zvoni non-stop; morao sam otkazati sastanak jer nisam stigao sjesti u auto i krenuti zbog telefona
<dodobas> ivoks: imas vremena da te nazovem :P
<dodobas> bitno je ...
<ivoks> kaj je konstruktor propao?
<obruT> jel tko radio s teamviewerom ?
<budz0r> obruT: jesam ja
<obruT> budz0r: kad ti netko posalje neka tri troznamenkasta broja vezana uz njegov teamviewer server, sto to predstavlja ? :)
<ivoks> ip :)
<ivoks> salim se; nemam pojma
<budz0r> obruT: to ti je ID njegovog teamviewer servera, na koji se ti spajas svojim teamviewerom
<obruT> ok, ali treba li mi neka IP adresa za to ? :)
<budz0r> obruT: ne :)
<budz0r> obruT: dovoljan ti je taj ID
<obruT> aha :P znaci ide preko nekog centralnog :P
<budz0r> tako je
<vileni> samo pokrenes program i sve ti jasno :)
<hbogner> obruT, treba ti dati vise brojeva
<hbogner> jedan je njegov id, a drugi privremena sifra
<hbogner> a vidi vec objasnjeno
<obruT> dobio sam to nesto i password
<obruT> ali klijent mi se krsi odmah i nema sanse da izgubim 10 sekundi na trejsanje zasto
<obruT> ne znam zasto sam uopce isao skinut taj klijent
<obruT> tip mi je dao pristup racunalu jer sam ne zna pogledat na kojem portu mu slusa jedna aplikacija
<ivoks> zvuci poznato
<Astemd> prije 2-3 tjedna sam napisao da HNB gubi na trgovini zlatom:
<Astemd> "Hrvatska narodna banka je 2005. g. prodala prvu tranšu zlata za 220 USD, a dalje po 240 USD po unci. Cijena zlata do kolovoza 2008. godine skočila je s 200 na 700 $ za uncu kada je počela kriza, a zatim nastavila rasti i do 1800 $, 2012. godine. Sada iznosi oko 1.750 USD. Bivši guverner HNB-a Željko Rohatinski je, slušajući preporuku MMF-a, izgubio nevjerojatnu količinu novca. HNB je ostvario minus od 41,7 milijardi USD na ovoj transak
<Astemd> ciji sa MMF-om .
<Astemd> No to nije opametilo čelnike HNB-a. Novi guverner  Boris Vujčić nastavio je s istom politikom."
<Astemd> http://www.dnevno.hr/vijesti/novac/dok_druge_drzave_agresivno_kupuju_zlato_hrvatska_ga_prodaje_u_bescjenje/1164424.html
<Astemd> objavljeno 8.11.2012.
<ivoks> Astemd: cijena zlata je skocila zbog krize
<ivoks> 2005. se nije znalo da ce cijena biti tolika
<ivoks> ne mozes nekome reci da je izgubio novac jer nije zaradio X, vec Y
<ivoks> ako se dobro sjecam, 2007. je bila kriza zbog koje je bilo nemoguce kupiti zlato
<ivoks> jednostavno nije bilo toliko zlata na trzistu koliko se trazilo
<ivoks> svi su mislili da ce euro i dolar postati bezvrijedni
<ivoks> pa su napuhali cijenu zlata
<ivoks> tvrditi da su ovi, koji danas kupuju zlato, pametni, a ostali glupi je vrlo riskantna tvrdnja
<ivoks> da, zlato ce sigurno rasti jos koju godinu
<ivoks> ali cim eu izadje iz krize, cijena zlata ce pasti
<Astemd> sve je to jasno
<obruT> najjaci su ovi sto kupuju zlato na papiru
<ivoks> pa onda...
<ivoks> HNB nije izgubio zlato
<ivoks> tj. novac
<ivoks> samo nije zaradio koliko je mogao, da se i dalje kockao
<Astemd> novac možda nije
<Astemd> ali zlato jest
<ivoks> a da se kockao i prodao ispod vrijednosti po kojoj je kupio, onda bi rekao da je bacio novac gradjana
<Astemd> "Ako je računica s cijenom zlata od 1.750 USD za uncu svima znana, zašto HNB ne otkupljuje zlato barem od svojih građana za svoje rezerve, kao što to danas čine, recimo, Njemačka, Kina, Rusija, Indija i druge pametne države, koje kupuju zlato umjesto deviznih rezervi?"
<ivoks> glupog li pitanja
<Astemd> ima još jedno, još gluplje
<ivoks> a sta taj novinar misli, da ce gradjani prodati po 200$ za uncu?
<Astemd> "- Tražio sam da se napravi revizija pretvorbe i privatizacija hrvatskih banaka, no Šima Krasić mi je odgovorila da joj ne dozvoljava Hrvatska narodna banka." Zašto?
<ivoks> kakve to sad veze ima sa zlatom?
<icota> naknadna pamet
<Astemd> nema nikakve veze sa zlatom
<Astemd> ali ima s HNB-om
<ivoks> ali pricali smo o cijeni zlata
<ivoks> i o tome kako se fraza 'izgubili novac' baca bez pokrica
<ivoks> istao kao i ona 'duznicko ropstvo'
<Astemd> slažem se ja s time
<Astemd> ali ako je ne zaradim koliko sam mogao, a moj susjed zaradi 3 puta više jer sam mu ja prodao nešto (npr. zlato), i to tako ide godinu-dvije
<Astemd> onda sam ja nesposoban?
<Astemd> ili glup?
<Astemd> ili guverner HNB-a?
<ivoks> o cem ti pricas? :)
<Astemd> imam osjećaj da ljudi koji su na državnoj plaći ne zaslužuju svoje plaće :)
<Astemd> barem neki :D
<ivoks> da HNB tada nije prodao zlato, kaj mislis koliki bi danas bio omjer kuna/euro
<ivoks> pa ne mozes prodaju zlata izvuci iz cijele price
<Astemd> nije jedini način stabilizacije tečaja prodaja zlata
<Astemd> poslovne banke mrze kad im HNB poveća obveznu pričuvu :D
<ivoks> opet kazem, ne mozes jedan potez izvuci iz konteksta
<Astemd> slažem se
<ivoks> povecanje obvezne pricuve za mene, kao poduzetnika, znaci losiji krediti
<Astemd> ako HNB dopusti :)
<ivoks> nema tu sta HNB dopustiti
<ivoks> poslovna banka moze reci 'cuj, imamo manje kesa, necemo ga davati vise po ovim, vec onim kriterijima'
<Astemd> dakle misliš da poslovne banke mogu raditi što god žele u Hrvatskoj?
<icota> obvezna pričuva je na zapadu 1-2%, kod nas valjda 15
<ivoks> mogu raditi sto god zele dokle god je to u sferi njihovog poslovanja
<Astemd> a centralna banka ne igra nikakvu ulogu?
<ivoks> ?
<ivoks> centralna banka ne moze reci poslobnoj banci 'ovome daj kredit, a ovome ne'
<Astemd> to ne može
<ivoks> pa o tome pricamo
<Astemd> ali centralna banka može odrediti uvjete igre
<ivoks> povecanje obvezne pricuve = manje kesa na trzistu
<Astemd> povećanje obvezne pričuve=banka teže može iznijeti novac iz države
<Astemd> a i ovo što si ti napisao je točno
<ivoks> pa naravno, novac je zabetoniran nigdje
<ivoks> radje da ga iznesu, nego da trune
<ivoks> nego
<ivoks> rado bi se ja prepucavao
<ivoks> ali... moram ici zaraditi nesto jer mi banke ne daju kredite :)
<hbogner> ali kasnis na satanak :D
<Astemd> :)
<Astemd> banke u Hrvatskoj daju kredite većinom podobnima :)
<ivoks> banke u Hrvatskoj daju kredite privatnim osobama
 * hbogner plota A1 test target za skener
<ivoks> a ne pravnim
<Astemd> ako nemreš dobiti kredit, onda ti odmah vjerujem na riječ :D
<ivoks> i tu je problem nase ekonomije
<Astemd> znam
<ivoks> financiramo potrosnju, a ne proizvodnju
<ivoks> HNB tu ne moze puno pomoci
<ivoks> vlada tu ne moze puno pomoci
<Astemd> od mojih preko 10 godina staža, 6 mjeseci je u državnoj firmi
<ivoks> pomoci nam moze samo kolektivna promjena svijesti
<Astemd> može i vlada i HNB
<Astemd> ne puno, istina
<Astemd> ali Linić se hvata za malo
<Vjetar> https://www.entrio.hr/event/carnetinfo2012-471
<rut> ovaj ivoks stvarno neki vunderman :)
<rut> u sve se kuzi . sve zna
<jelly> Negdje u Bosni:
<jelly> - Mama, kako kompjuter zna moje ime?
<jelly> - Nemam pojma, Admine.
<MmikeDOMA> rba i njihovo bankarsstvo internetsko
<MmikeDOMA> pa to samo po noci radi kako spada
<MmikeDOMA> jelly, LOL :)
<jelly> ivoks: kad domaca firma ne daje place 6 mjeseci, jel to normalno stanje ili je propala? :-|
<jelly> (Re: Konstruktor)
<obruT> jelly: pa cuj, u hrvatskoj je... to lagano postaje "normalno"
<Vjetar> MmikeDOMA: jesi li pri ruci za ono od jučer?
<Vjetar> i jesi li ubo SSD?
<MmikeDOMA> Vjetar, ubo, vertex3, skuzio da sam ga 200 kuna preplatio, sad uboo drugi a ovaj idem vratit
<MmikeDOMA> nisam za ovo sad, jbg :/
<MmikeDOMA> aj sutra ujutro, plz, cijelo jutro sam uz komp, imam posla nekog, pa cu ti onda to moci iskopati
<MmikeDOMA> jel bed to?
<Vjetar> ma nije bed, samo nisi pouzdan, rekao si da te podsjetim jučer navečer. a nije te više bilo navečer
<Vjetar> ak ti nije preveliki bed, daj još to iskopaj
<Vjetar> ili daj neki msn,skype da te mogu podsjetiti
<Vjetar> MmikeDOMA: što ćemo?
<icota> kada je #ubuntu-hr postao 10x popularniji od #linux.hr? prije nekoliko godina nije bilo tako
<MmikeDOMA> cuj sad, nisi pouzdan :)
<MmikeDOMA> ja cijeli dan imam samo za tebe, jeld? :)
<MmikeDOMA> ivoks, kad se zna sto je prava distribucija :)
<hbogner> MmikeDOMA, krivi autocomplete
<MmikeDOMA> eh
<MmikeDOMA> s/ivoks/icota :)
<icota> MmikeDOMA: ma mislim da nije zbog toga, pa pola linux.hraša je na ubuntuju
<icota> vjerojatno je zbog toga Å¡to ubuntu stavlja naglasak na community :)
<MmikeDOMA> da
<MmikeDOMA> i na anti-usability
<MmikeDOMA> pa su napravili unity
<icota> nemam pojma, ja sam na KDE
<icota> mislim imam unity na računalu spojenom na tv, tamo je dobar
<icota> možeš lupit special da izađeš iz fullscreen, to mi se jako sviđa
<Riil_Rudarian> kde mi je los
<Riil_Rudarian> samo xfce
<icota> Riil_Rudarian: nije li prekrasan ovaj naš svijet? svi koristimo što nam paše
<icota> i onda ljudi kažu da je choice bad
<Riil_Rudarian> to kazu ovi mikrosoftovci
<jelly> icota: pa je, pitaj Gnomovce i Canonical i Apple
<Riil_Rudarian> njima ne valja windows pa tako im ne valja ni cijeli svijet
<icota> to su sve površne razlike, super je šta danas sve manje više radi uz minimalan napor
<Riil_Rudarian> nece ljudi da se trudi
<Riil_Rudarian> da je sve na gotovo
<Riil_Rudarian> pardon, na klik
<icota> Riil_Rudarian: pa danas je tako i na linuksu? barem meni
<icota> ne znam kada sam zadnji put razmišljao o driverima i tim stvarima
<Riil_Rudarian> ne o driverima nego o komandnoj liniji
<Riil_Rudarian> ima stvari koje se trebaju odraditi na terminalu
<Riil_Rudarian> doduse, vecinom je sve na klik
<icota> ima stvari koje je lakše odraditi u terminalu
<Riil_Rudarian> pa i trebaju se odraditi
<Riil_Rudarian> vecinom je sve podeseno za normalnog usera
<Riil_Rudarian> i to je ok
<icota> ovisi koji ti je stav o tome, ako si 'kompjuteraš' onda okej
<icota> ja recimo ubijam BASH al ne znam ništa o automobilima
<icota> i baš me briga za to
<icota> tako i komandna linija :D
<Riil_Rudarian> mislim da je ok za ljude koji upotrebljavaju racunar za neke obicne radnje
<Riil_Rudarian> i recimo da predju s windowsa na linux
<Riil_Rudarian> svima je predrasuda komandna linija i tako neke dogmaticne price
<Riil_Rudarian> ljui su mi rekli da ne vjeruju da je linux besplatan
<Riil_Rudarian> i kao da update i upgrade, sta kasnije
<Riil_Rudarian> kao to je neko vrijeme gratis a sta onda
<Riil_Rudarian> bla bla
<Riil_Rudarian> neznanje totalno
<icota> nadam se da si ih ispravio
<Riil_Rudarian> pokusao ih razuvjeriti
<Riil_Rudarian> po njima ja pricam bajke
<jelly>    Vas spremnik je premasio to ogranicenje prostora za pohranu kao sto je
<jelly>    navedeno od strane vas administrator, i necete moci primati nove poruke
<jelly>    dok ga ponovno potvrditi. Za ponovno potvrditi -> kliknite ovdje
<Riil_Rudarian> oni kojima se svidja prica o linuxu imaju izgovor u software-u
<icota> jelly: tsk tsk pa zar taj robot ne zna da hrvatski ne trpi pasiv
<vileni> jelly: taj je jos donekle ok, moj ima kombinaciju hrvatsko engleskog :)
<Riil_Rudarian> kao ne mogu koristit te programe na linuxu
<vileni> Click na link ispod za ažuriranje i dovršiti
<vileni> Informacije below
<icota> Riil_Rudarian: nemoj se zamarat klaunovima koji linux ne koriste zato jer ne rade piratski photoshop i autocad
<vileni> zalosno je sto sam vec 5 poziva imao da im ne brisemo mail
<jelly> icota: biće problem kad Google popravi prijevode
<Riil_Rudarian> pa skontao sam i ja da su klaunovi
<vileni> problem je vec sad, ljudi su uvjereni da je to legitimni mail :)
<vileni> jedna zena je 2 puta poslala user/pass, oba puta izgubila svu postu
<jelly> i jeste joj objasnili neke stvari
<vileni> jelly: mislis da ima smisla? :D
<Riil_Rudarian> to kod gmail nesto?
<vileni> jedino sto smo napravili je backup njenog maila na serveru
<vileni> uz nadu da ga necemo precesto morati vracati
<jelly> hahah, to je ok workaround
<Riil_Rudarian> ne bi ja nikom davao user/pass
<vileni> neki bi sve dali
<vileni> zvali nas da pitaju kome uplatiti pare za antivirus
<jelly> samo sto ne mogu napraviti backup na serveru za 140k mailboxova
<vileni> a radilo se o fake AV
<Riil_Rudarian> joj antivirus
<obruT> vileni: znas neke zene koje bi sve dale ? :)
<vileni> i kompjuter nije bio zarazen
<vileni> obruT: mir tamo :D
<Riil_Rudarian> volim kad zene daju -)
<vileni> razgovor je nakon tocno 5min otisao u smjeru sexa
<Riil_Rudarian> nisam ja rekao sta
<vileni> da, nitko nista ne govori ali svi znaju sto drugi misle :)
 * obruT nije mislio na sex... mislio je na .bashrc skripte :P
<vileni> mi imamo samo 480gb mail backupa pa nije bed
<vileni> obruT: znas neku koja daje bashrc skripte? :)
<Riil_Rudarian> aaa to je vas mail
<obruT> vileni: znao sam :)
<vileni> obruT: i sto onda, pokazao si joj svoj pa je bila razocarana velicinom? :)
<Riil_Rudarian> ja sam na lavabit, 128 mb prostora za emajliranje -)
<vileni> ja imam gigabyte prostora za mail, gigabite bandwidtha i ne koristim nista od toga :)
<Riil_Rudarian> pa neka, nek ima
<Riil_Rudarian> zatrebace nekad u presudnom momentu
<vileni> vecina korisnika kad ima problem obicno se radi o tome da ne mogu poslati mail pa mi nema koristi bas :)
<vileni> a kad im radi mail i posaljes im nesto, onda te nazovu pa pitaju sto si im poslao to
<vileni> prije nego uopce procitaju
<Riil_Rudarian> promijeni mail
<Riil_Rudarian> sto ce mi mail ako se ne mogu emajlirat
<vileni> nego, tko ce mi reci zasto mi se glusterfs i infiniband ne vole ovih dana?
<jelly> tvoj hw vendor za IB mrežu će reći
<jelly> </troll
<vileni> jelly: neznam koliko si upoznat sa cisco infibandom, ali to je jako zanimljiva prica, i tuzna za mene
<BotaniCar> vu-hu ! :) 
<BotaniCar> momcine, kaima ?
<vileni> ukratko, kupili su firmu, poceli nuditi infiband, odustali od toga
<vileni> a ja zapeo sa cisco HCA
<vileni> bez ikakve podrske
<jelly> BotaniCar: zacudjen kak closed source canon driveri za printer rade Sam Tak
<jelly> (los prijevod od Just Works)
<vileni> sta los, dobar :)
<BotaniCar> jelly: ako si na FB, potrazi grupu 'sam tak' , it beats 9gag and rest of'm
<BotaniCar> jelly: lako je kad debian trosis, aj centos upari s printerom :)
<Riil_Rudarian> fb vas tlaci nemate pojma
<jelly> BotaniCar: ima i rpm-ove
<BotaniCar> siguran sam, kao sto sam (gotovo) siguran da popucaju po shavovima pri instalaciji :)
 * BotaniCar jednostavno vise ne vjeruje centosu, bez racionalnog objasnjenja
<jelly> zadnji put kad sam to instalirao bio sma naivan i imao 64bitni Debian, pa sam moram pretumbavati 64bitni rpm u 64bitni deb paket
<BotaniCar> :D
<Riil_Rudarian> nije to tesko
<BotaniCar> Ja sam, pak, pregazio stari gateway PC i podigao novi ; sad mi win8 klijentima vise ne puca http svako malo 
<jelly> sad je opet 32bit Debian i ne idem na 64bit dok ne sloze da radi transparentan prijelaz bez reinstalacije
<jelly> cca 2016
<BotaniCar> jelly: daj posalji gnjevni mail MSu da zakaj postoje Linux Integration komponente samo za RPM based distre, da tog limita nema, sutra bi sve centose na debian preselio 
<BotaniCar> mene ne slusaju 
<BotaniCar> napravite to svi ! :) 
<BotaniCar> aj,pliz :D
<jelly> BotaniCar: ?
<Riil_Rudarian> meni taj cent os nije privlacan
<jelly> BotaniCar: ak ti je to jedini problem, prestrikam ti pakete za 4 sata, 400kn/sat
<BotaniCar> jelly: LIC zamjenjuje syntetic drivere ( koji kao poslijedicu imaju lose legacy NICove i HDD kontrolere) onima prilagodjenim za distru .. za .deb distre integracije nema .. 
<Riil_Rudarian> ovako se pare zaradjuju na linuxu
<jelly> driveri u 3.2 bdo kernelu Meni Rade™
<BotaniCar> jelly: moze se to, ali zelim sluzbeno podrzane pakete, ne jelly-supported , cisto da ne placam podrsku i tebi i njima
<jelly> na 2008R2 platformi jel
<BotaniCar> jelly:bdo .. 
<jelly> BotaniCar: znam ja takve, MSu hoce davat pare a lokalnom integratoru nula
<BotaniCar> (, jeftiniji si , opet, nego sam se nadao :) )
<Riil_Rudarian> bolje bit na crunchbangu nego na cent os
<BotaniCar> jelly: kaj si ti i MS maintainer ? 
<jelly> (zato sto sam to sebi radio ;-)
<BotaniCar> :d :d
<jelly> ii  microsoft-hyper-v                          rhel6-60.1            Microsoft hyper-v drivers and utilities
<jelly> verzija paketa je posebno zgodna 
<BotaniCar> :D 
<BotaniCar> http://www.seebiz.eu/domagoj-margetic-na-sudu-pobijedio-hypo/ar-49803/
<BotaniCar> Sad bi najednom morao porasti broj tuzbi pokrenutih po sluzbenoj duznosti, ne znam zakaj dvojim da bude
<SilverSpace> dan
<BotaniCar> \o/ o0o0o0o SilverSpace \o/
<SilverSpace> oj BotaniCar kaj se radi
<SilverSpace> pametno
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> skacem od srece nakon promjene gatewaya/proxya :)
<BotaniCar> napokon sve dela :9
<SilverSpace> hm to ti samo mislis :)
<BotaniCar> :D
<SilverSpace> ja se jucer borio cijeli dan sa windozima
<SilverSpace> na tri racunala aplikacija radi na win7 a na cetvrtom ne i ne
<obruT> SilverSpace: jesi izgubio ili pobjedio ? :)
<Riil_Rudarian> kakav windows
<Riil_Rudarian> njesra
<BotaniCar> do tell
<jelly> BotaniCar: ma jok, zadnji windowsi koje sam kakti administrirao su bili 2003
<BotaniCar> jelly: kak da onda platim tebi radije nego MSu :)
<jelly> u kunama, a moze i euri
<obruT> sta fali windowsima ?
<obruT> dobar je danasnji xkcd :)
<BotaniCar> moze netko probati otpakirati neku nasumicnu datoteku s http://www.cobin.org/binary-v2.php ? 
<BotaniCar> dobijam, na primjer:  tar xvfz bwm-ng-0.6.tar.gz
<BotaniCar> gzip: stdin: not in gzip format
<BotaniCar> tar: Child returned status 1
<BotaniCar> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<jelly> a file bwm-ng-0.6.tar.gz?
<BotaniCar> pardon ? 
<jelly> jel to stvarno .tar.gz 
<obruT> meni radi (tm)
<BotaniCar> nemam 'file' , pa nemrem probat, to su nek'vi pluginovi za gateway
<BotaniCar> obruT: thx
<jelly> kak nemaš file
<Riil_Rudarian> ne bi platio ni pola eura za wndows
<BotaniCar> Riil_Rudarian: kad nemas :)
<obruT> Riil_Rudarian: koliko bi platio za ubuntu ?
<Riil_Rudarian> a sto bi placao kad je gratis
<jelly> a kajjaznam, Crossover je $60, da su Windowsi isto 400kn uzeo bi ih samo za igranje
<BotaniCar> jelly: root@gateway:/tmp # fi
<BotaniCar> fi                  find                firmware-extractor
<BotaniCar> fi+TAB , ne 
<Riil_Rudarian> platio bih donaciju jedino
<jelly> instaliraj!
<Riil_Rudarian> za razvijanje i poboljsavanje
<BotaniCar> jelly: moral bum ./facepalm
<jelly> Riil_Rudarian: hahah, pa Canonical i žica donacije kod downloada Ubuntua
<Riil_Rudarian> sad ce steam za linux, dolaze igre
<BotaniCar> cannonical ce za koju godinu biti MS linux zajednice 
<jelly> jok
<BotaniCar> mhm
<jelly> Redhat je MS Linux zajednice _sad_
<Riil_Rudarian> nisam ja na ubuntu
<Riil_Rudarian> ja sam na lmde
<BotaniCar> :) sto je, je 
<Riil_Rudarian> redhat jeste kao ms
<Riil_Rudarian> al opet nisu toliko zlobni kao windows
<jelly> BotaniCar: vidi ova sranja koja rade sa infrastrukturom: https://igurublog.wordpress.com/2012/11/05/gnome-et-al-rotting-in-threes/
<jelly> kad Linus popizdi na nekog onda znas da su pretjerali
<Riil_Rudarian> linus je nezadovoljan onim sto su razvili
<jelly> linus je nezadovoljan sto trgaju stvari koje rade
<Riil_Rudarian> unity i nije toliko lose sucelje al su pretjerali kao win 8 sa metro suceljem
<Riil_Rudarian> ja sam na xfce
<obruT> pa nije ni linus bas previse cist ako cemo za pravo glede stablinosti kernel API-a :P
<Riil_Rudarian> i to mi je najbolji desktop
<BotaniCar> jelly: he nailed it : In the rush for Linux to become ‘popular’ and ‘make it into the desktop market’, maybe there is an unintended consequence. Not only are Windows users moving to Linux, but Windows devs seem to be arriving as well, bringing their diseases with them
<Riil_Rudarian> onda fluxbox i open/blackbox
<Riil_Rudarian> linux nikad nece biti popularan na desktop racunarima dok se ne budu proizvodili racunari s predinstaliranim linux-om
<Riil_Rudarian> kad se to desi onda ce linux biti popularan
<obruT> pa kod nas se vec nude kompovi s linuxom...
<obruT> Riil_Rudarian: ti si iz Tuzle negdje ?
<Riil_Rudarian> slabo
<Riil_Rudarian> odakle ta info obrut?
<Riil_Rudarian> ip?
<obruT> pa pretpostavljamo po IP-u
<Riil_Rudarian> tuzla, da
<obruT> tamo mi je stari rodjen :) slucajno :)
<Riil_Rudarian> cuuuj
<Riil_Rudarian> -)
<jelly> jos malo pa desktopa nece ni biti, vec samo za developere
<Riil_Rudarian> svi ce preci na tablet za koju godinu
<jelly> i raju koja silom prilika radi u IT-ju i treba vecu kontrolu
<Riil_Rudarian> i odakle ti je tacno caca obrut?
<obruT> Riil_Rudarian: iz Slunja... ali je baka bila trudna, otisla u Tuzlu u neku posjetu, a caca navalio van pa eto, izasao tamo :)
<Riil_Rudarian> aha, znaci nije zivio nego se samo rodio
<obruT> doslovno :)
<Riil_Rudarian> ja kontao da je zivio pa otisao nekad u hr -)
<Riil_Rudarian> aj fino
<Riil_Rudarian> idem sad
<Riil_Rudarian> preko vikenda cu ispobat malo taj zorin os
<Riil_Rudarian> da vidim na sta to tacno lici
<Riil_Rudarian> a sada mahanje svima
<Riil_Rudarian> -)
<dodobas> icota_: oni na #linux.hr su bootali 'obiteljOS' ovi na #ubuntu-hr jos uvijek gledaju p0rn
<icota_> dodobas: oćeš rećda na #linux.hr nije više zabavno? :)
<jelly> kaj je neka moja imenjakinja složila OS?
<jelly> pa je Zorin OS
<dodobas> icota_: sve sam ti rekao....
<dodobas> ekipa je pokupila negdje trojanca, a on im zbusio firewall
<BotaniCar> :) :)
<dodobas> smjena generacija... sad cekamo 15 godina
<weshmashian> pf, to sad zvuci da ekipa koja ima obitelj ne gleda pr0n...
<BotaniCar> ekipa koja ima obitelj je referentnija da snima pr0n ! :) 
<BotaniCar> nego , kak ja ne bi dobio gresku od neceg kaj svima dela .. Kak debugirate greske poput 
<BotaniCar> Nov  9 14:45:30 gateway kernel: Uhhuh. NMI received for unknown reason 00 on CPU 1.
<BotaniCar> Nov  9 14:45:30 gateway kernel: Uhhuh. NMI received for unknown reason a0 on CPU 0.
<BotaniCar> intelov procesor, u HP kantici .. 
<BotaniCar> sve dela 
<SilverSpace> obruT: izgubio tj. odustao neda mi se reinstal napravit, hebga ljencina
<SilverSpace> :=
<obruT> windowsi : SilverSpace  -  1 : 0 :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> vu-hu ! MS strikes back :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: reko bi S:W 3:1
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> i hebes google kaj neznaju rijesiti problem 
<ivoks> majke ti
<ivoks> i zagreb
<ivoks> i promte u istom
<ivoks> promet
<BotaniCar> Da, zadnjih mjesec dana je gore nego ikad . ne kuzim kak nitko nema para, a svi voze aute
<BotaniCar> u pol radnog vremena 
<ivoks> znas ti koja je guza u gradu bila, a ni tri sata nisu bila
<ivoks> pa do kad ljudi rade?!
<ivoks> do 1?
<vileni> meni se cini da cijeli ovaj tjedan ljudi ne rade uobicajeno
<vileni> vecinu dana guzva na uobicajenim cestama manja 80%
<BotaniCar> svaki se put izadjem kad sluzbeno izadjem na cetu. Jebate, ja sam cijeli dan zakucan u ured, a na cesti zilijarda ljudi, tesko mi je vjerovati da uvijek period gableca ili tisuce ljudi na sluzbenom izlasku pogodim
<vileni> tj, uobicajeno vrijeme/ceste kombinacija
<ivoks> joj, idirektu
<ivoks> dosao sam ga
<ivoks> nagovorio sam frenda na hetznera
<ivoks> BotaniCar: Bundek centar je dokaz da se ima love
<ivoks> svi stanovi su prodani
<ivoks> a kvadrat je ohoho preko 2000 eura
<ivoks> Ukupno je prodano 150 stanova od njih 227 u osam zgrada, kupci su uglavnom iz kvarta, a cijena kvadrata stana kreće se od 1900 do 2600 eura.
<ivoks> to je laz
<ivoks> nema ni jednog slobodnog, gledao sam :)
<BotaniCar> kajaznam, kupnja stana mi nje dokaz nicega, kad se ides kuciti,svi ce ti uskociti .. ali kolicina auta po cestama .. auto nije nuznost 
<BotaniCar> iako, da, dobar indikator 
<icota_> hrvati su orijentirani na nekretnine jer nemamo baš kontinuitet stabilnosti sa stabilnosti sa drugim investicijama
<icota_> sorry na duploj stabilnosti
<ivoks> prije bi rekao da je to mentalitet
<SilverSpace> ivoks: pa petak je
<ivoks> SilverSpace: sta to znaci? da se ne mora raditi do kraja radnog vremena?
<ivoks> ja planiram danas ici namore
<ivoks> ali cu raditi do 18h
<icota_> ja sutra idem u berlin i već sam pomalo pijan
<SilverSpace> ljudi kaj ne idu tjedno autima vecinom idu petkom pa je veca guzva
<ivoks> ha.. gle
<ivoks> http://www.centar-bundek.hr/#/apartments/floorlayout/floor/5/object/42
<ivoks> nikad sunce ne bi vidio :)
<icota_> i koliko ovo košta?
<ivoks> 2250 eura/kvadrat
<icota_> vauč
<ivoks> ostali su im stanovi okrenuti prema sjeveru
<ivoks> u kojima nikad nema sunca
<ivoks> sve ostalo je prodano
<icota_> ne znam baš o nekretninama ali zvuči veoma impresivno za NZ
<icota_> cijena mislim
 * jelly čita Novi Zeland i nije mu jasno
<ivoks> o hetzneru... zakon li si
<ivoks> curl -u username:password https://robot-ws.your-server.de/ip
<ivoks> http://wiki.hetzner.de/index.php/Robot_Webservice/en
<BotaniCar> Napad divovske ptice: http://cdn.lolhappens.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/10/In-other-news-giant-birds1.gif :))
<SilverSpace> procitao sam pice
<obruT> covjek cita sto covjek zeli procitat :)
<obruT> jel ide tko veceras na Vai-a ?
<jelly> a kad će Satriani
<obruT> nemam pojma
<obruT> mislim da su na nekoj zadnjoj svirci u nasim krajevima ili okolici zajedno svirali
<obruT> http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2012-11-06-kinect-could-police-who-watches-films-at-home
<obruT> svasta
<jelly> Komančero! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=110k5hsSTjo
<datase> jelly: Title: Moon Ray - Comanchero, Views: 3357059, Rating: 97.55333%
<rut> kakav je ovo bedasti bot ?
<obruT> zasto bedast ? :)
<rut> pa zato sto sam to zna radit :)
<MmikeDOMA> idem, daklem, konacno meetnit novi ubuntu
<MmikeDOMA> srce mi se para kad vidim da mi sve moje djidjice nestaju :/ cpu usage, mem usage, promet po mrezi, temperature razne, ventilatori okretaji, trenutna ip adresa, svasta nesto :/
<dodobas> MmikeDOMA: da ja odem nesto pojesti ili da te dalje cekam ? :)
<MmikeDOMA> dodobas, ehhhh
<MmikeDOMA> dodobas, sorry :)
<dodobas> i MmikeDOMA xubuntu.... toplo preporucam
<MmikeDOMA> dodobas, izokrenuo mi se dan skroz
<dodobas> MmikeDOMA: ma sve ok...
<MmikeDOMA> dodobas, budem i to probao. frend bio 2-3 tjedna na xubuntu i rekao da je to drek, da mu je lxde bolji :)
<dodobas> ima onaj gtk2 feel
<dodobas> lxde mi je bezveze... kao da nije pravi DE
<dodobas> i jos onaj start menu look'n'feel
<dodobas> ili naravno zaboravis na to sve ... stavis neki tiling WM i vozi...
<MmikeDOMA> sad cemo probat fino sve
<MmikeDOMA> prvo malo vidjet unity
<MmikeDOMA> pa onda gnome3
<MmikeDOMA> pa onda cak i kde3 morti
<MmikeDOMA> erm, kde4
<dodobas> znas da svakom moras dati par dana... :)
<dodobas> recimo 4 za svaki DE
<dodobas> idem suđe prat... l8r
<MmikeDOMA> Da, unityju sam vec dao bio par dana, pa sam ga maknuo brzinom svjetlosti.
<MmikeDOMA> Imam ga na zeninom kompu i pizdim svaki put koliko je sjebano komplicirano neintuitivan
<MmikeDOMA> al' eto, tu imam veci monitor, pa mozda, mozda :)
<MmikeDOMA> idem u sysrescueCD :)
<MmikeDOMA> vidjamo se ;)
<obruT> moja zena ima xfce i za sada se ne buni
<rut> moja ima metlu :)
<Mmike> https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/s480x480/1002_10151114754476444_81884302_n.jpg
<Mmike> novi ubuntu :)
<Mmike> neda se instalirat :)
<obruT> bwahahaha :)
<jelly-home> izgleda kao slobodni driveri
<jelly-home> Mmike: a mislim, kaj bi ti od OS-a koji nema QA vrijedan spomena
<dodobas> Mmike: zato lepo... archlinux... niti nemas Xe... kasnije ih doinstaliras :)
<jelly-home> aha, tamo unaprijed imas niska ocekivanja
<Mmike> jelly, valjda, da ( slobodni driveri ), i onaj izdrk od compiza
<Mmike> i sad alternate install 
<Mmike> i sad da ja ljudima govorim 'predjite na ubuntu, to vam je super' :/
<jelly-home> ugasi Xe, digni pravi driver, vidi kaj se desi
<Mmike> jelly, nemrem, smrzne se sve
<jelly-home> kad se smrzne
<drj_cro> Mmike: to nakon instalacije il kad dizes instalaciju?
<jelly-home> ahaaaa live 
<jelly-home> kaj se to nemre butat u konzolu
<Mmike> drj_cro, to je instalacija
<Mmike> jedino kaj je sa USB sticka, kroz grub2
<Mmike> to me znalo jebavat prije iz nekog razloga, sad mecem na cisti usb stick
<jelly-home> gle, prijavi bug, mozda ce popraviti, pak ce se za 6 mjeseci opet strgat
<drj_cro> :)
<jelly-home> repeat until vratis na Windowse ili odustanes od free drivera
<drj_cro> kaj nema tamo na pocetnom screenu od instalacije da forsass vesa driver
<jelly-home> ili posaljes sve u tri i kupis meka
<Mmike> drj_cro, velim, kroz grub boot ide, pa me ne pita to sve
<Mmike> sad mecem to fino/cisto, pa cemo vidzet
<Mmike> nego
<Mmike> kako da gurnem stoj u suspend ? kad kazem: echo "standby" > /sys/power/state
<Mmike> cin se da se sve smrzne
<Mmike> jel' moram jos nesto prije toga napraviti?
<jelly-home> mozda bolje /usr/sbin/pm-suspend
<Mmike> nemam to na systemrescuecdu
<jelly-home> zakaj... suspendas sa livecda??
<jelly-home> odn. liveusba, kajgod
<Mmike> zato kaj nemrem sata disk izbacit iz 'frozen' statea drugaciej
<Mmike> pa nemrem oplest secure ata erase
<Mmike> a to sam jednoc prije vec napravio, ne kuzim zakaj sad kaj kenja 
<Vjetar> Vječna je mudrost Strpićevska: "Linux je zapravo sex"
<jelly-home> da, stalno te nekaj jebe
<jelly-home> nađ bolji livecd, neki koji ne digne grafiku 
<jelly-home> ili butaj upravo s tog diska
<Mmike> eto mecem ubuntu sad sa unetbootinom na usb stick
<Mmike> bez gruba i inih bakarabara
<Mmike> pa cemo vidjet
<Mmike> kak da sa liveCDa skuzim koji je to ubuntu
<Mmike> ima dists direktorij
<Mmike> unutra pise oneirc :)
<Mmike> sto vam kaze: cat /sys/power/state
<Mmike> tj, koja je razlika izmedju 'standby' i 'mem'
<jelly-home> pojma
<Mmike> ok, here goes
<Mmike> brb
<MmikeT_> Tja
<MmikeT_> :) 
<MmikeT_> man rtcwake
<MmikeT_> tamo pise razlika izmedju 'stabdby' i 'mem'
<jelly-home> ova kanta se probudi kad pritisnem bilo koju tipku na tastaturi
<MmikeT_> jelly, kak ju suspendas? echo mem ?
<MmikeT_> root@sysresccd /root % hdparm -I /dev/sda | grep frozen not	frozen
<MmikeT_> tadaaaa!
<MmikeT_> izgleda da sysrescuecd kad se boota kroz grub ode kvragu
<MmikeT_> tak da ce mi mozda i jubuntu sad raditi kako spada
<MmikeT_> sacemo vidjet
<MmikeT_> idemo prvo sataeraseat :)
<jelly-home> MmikeT_: pritisnem dugme sa mjesecom na tastaturi, otvori se dijalog, klinem Suspend
<MmikeT_> da, to je varanje :)
<MmikeT_> ovaj novi sysrescueCD nema vise firefox, nego neki Midori browser
<MmikeT_> drekavi
<MmikeT_> koji koristi 'duck duck go' kao trazilicu
<MmikeT_> gut
<MmikeT_> sad upiknimo novi SSD
<rut> vecer geekovi 
<MmikeT_> etog
<rut> oce taj dos ?
<MmikeT_> jos da mi je rjesiti se ovog ueber-ruznog fonta
<MmikeT_> da mi je znati tko je osmislio onaj middle-click :/
<jelly-home> u Windowsima ima samo jedan clipboard AL TAJ RADI
<MmikeT_> jelly-home: middle click u unityju koristis za pokretanje aplikacija
<MmikeT_> imam pokrenut terminal, recimo
<MmikeT_> i kad kliknem na terminal ikonu, onda mi se fokus prebaci na taj terminal
<MmikeT_> a middle-click otvori novi
<MmikeT_> braindeda :)
<jelly-home> moolim
<jelly-home> pa dobro to se sigurno može isključit 
<MmikeT_> da, maknes unity
<MmikeT_> jelly-home: koji ti vm koristis?
<MmikeT_> ili desktop environment
<MmikeT_> ili kako vec zelis to sve zvati
<MmikeT_> majko mila :/ onaj tko je dizajnirao ovaj font je opako na LSDu bio :/
<MmikeT_> i, l, m, totalno sjebana slova
<rut> jelly sigurno trosi kde
<jelly-home> MmikeT_: xfce i kde4
<MmikeT_> kakav ti je kde4?
<MmikeT_> sigurno nemas ruzne ubuntu fontove :)
<jelly-home> ima sve što mi treba, customizable keybindinge za prebacivanje između ekrana (workspacea?), 2D Pager, Session Management
<jelly-home> nemam ubuntu, a ne znam dal ima tih fontova na Debianu
<jelly-home> sve dok je ekran oko 96dpi, dosta mi je VGA font (odn. console8x16) za terminal i Gentium za irc
<MmikeT_> instalacija ne radi dok nemam particije na disku
<MmikeT_> kad sam napravio patricije, sve radi ok
<MmikeT_> jebote, taj ubuntu je prije bio pre dobar, sve je radilo, iz prve, svatko ga je mogao instalirat
<MmikeT_> kako se to userava iz verzije u verziju, nije mi jasno :/
<Vjetar> MmikeT_: ak ti je dosadio ubuntu, znaš gdje sam :)
<MmikeT_> vjetar, kaj ti nudis? :)
<Vjetar> MmikeT_: ti dobro znaš kaj trebam, a o ponudi se dogovorimo
<Vjetar> :)
<jelly-home> MmikeT_: pa, i sad radi ako imaš sreće, a tako je bilo i prije
<Vjetar> lol jelly-home 
<jelly-home> na mojoj nvidiji je 12.04 GUI radio taman dovoljno dobro da uspijem instalirat prave drivere
<MmikeT_> tu radi vrlo ok
<MmikeT_> na gtx260
<MmikeT_> ok, dash se malo blesira
<MmikeT_> zapinje
<MmikeT_> eto se instalovalo
 * MmikeT_ ide re-bootat
<MmikeT_> i etoga
<MmikeT_> ruzni ubuntu je tu
<MmikeT_> pa dobro
<MmikeT_> di se fontovi biraju/mrdaju?
<Mmike> strasno
<Mmike> :(
<Mmike> trebati ce gadno privikavanje na ovo
<Vjetar> Mmike: Å¡ta si to stavio? 12.10 ?
<Mmike> da
<Vjetar> uf, ja to mećem samo u virtualke da ostanem u toku
<Vjetar> kao i MacOSX
<Mmike> xchat koristim sad. jedan font je u kanalu, di se sve ovo tipka, drugi skroz dolje di su tabovi
<Mmike> uzas
<Mmike> i taj drugi nemrem mjenjat
<Mmike> ili neznam di mogu mijenjat
<Mmike> wtf, guest session!?
<Mmike> o, srca ti spaljenog
<MmikeT_> :/ compiz s nvidia driverom opce ne radi
 * MmikeT_ vraca staru instalaciju s backupa, 12.10 ne radi :/
#ubuntu-hr 2012-11-10
<ivoks> kako je lijepo na moru
<ivoks> koje lose mandarine
<ivoks> nije to neretvu vidjelo
<drj_cro> kineske :)
<ivoks> bas su lose
<ivoks> bacio sam kilu i pol mandarina u smece
<ivoks> vec je 12ak C
<ivoks> kaze telefon da je 14
<ivoks> jos malo pa za na plazu :)
<drj_cro> ovdje maglustina i zima
<ivoks> tortice... 2+1 gratis
<ivoks> di me nadje...
<Mmike> Mlj
<ivoks> bas krasno
<ivoks> mir i tisina
<ivoks> tu i tamo neka motorka
<Mmike> ivoks, ne radi 12.10 sa nvidia driverima :/
<ivoks> ?
<Mmike> a i kad sjebes backup, pa kad se patis pol noci da ga vratis, onda ujutro skuzis da si glup, to isto ne valja :/
<Mmike> ivoks, compiz se nece dic uopce. cim vratim na nouveau, radi (i to cak vrlo nelose, jedino sto igre ne rade i to sve)
<ivoks> meni gtx520 uredno radi sa nvidia driverima i 12.10
<Mmike> mozda sam ih krivo instalirao?
<Mmike> u update-manageru sam izabraio 'nvidia vpdau pizda mater (recommended)'
<ivoks> ne znam; kako si ih instalirao?
<ivoks> er?
<Mmike> da, u update manageru mosh birat koje ces nvidia drivere koristiti
<ivoks> u update-manageru ili jockeyu?
<ivoks> kak se zove onaj klinac za drivere
<Mmike> ne, bas update manager
<Mmike> imas 12.10 sad?
<ivoks> da
<Mmike> otvori update manager, i zadnji (skroz desni) tab, kak' se zove?
<Mmike> nesto 'additional drivers' ili tako nesto
<ivoks> a bas radim update
<ivoks> cek da zavrsi
<Mmike> di mogu permanentno namjestiti fs scheduler?
<ivoks> u /etc/default/grub
<ivoks> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<ivoks> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash elevator=<stozelis>"
<Mmike> al', zelim noop za sda, i cfq za sdb
<ivoks> sysctl?
<ivoks> ne, on to ne moze
<ivoks> rc.local?
<Mmike> da, cini se da tamo
<Mmike> jedino imam bed ako se sda/sdb zamijene
<Mmike> idem probat sad 12.04, ako nece nit taj, upgradeiram 11.04 na 11.10 i placem
<ivoks> ?
<ivoks> ah, u software-properties
<ivoks> a ne u update-manager :)
<ivoks> ja uredno koristim nvidia driver na 12.10
<ivoks> jedino sto sam prosli tjedan stavio nvidiin, s njihove stranice, da vidim ima li kakvih promjena
<Mmike> e, da, software properties
<Mmike> ugl, taj sam stavio, i shkabalaboom
<ivoks> a od nvidia paketa...
<ivoks> nvidia-current
<Mmike> sad cu vidjet 12.04 dal' ce i kak ce srat
<Mmike> inace, pazi ovo:
<ivoks> i nvidia-settings
<ivoks> Mmike: jesi si maknuo xorg.conf?
<Mmike> http://pastebin.com/Frr086Dw
<Mmike> to je sad, na 11.04
<Mmike> ivoks, ma, cista instalacija, novi SSD uboo pa sam prvo na njega, praznog, instalirao 12.10
<Mmike> e, i da, nije instalacija htjela krenuti dok nisam napravio bar jednu patriciju na disku
<ivoks> i nece se Xi dignuti nakon sto stavis nvidia driver?
<ivoks> ?
<Mmike> isto tako, installer ne prepozna ssd, ne doda 'discard' opciju u /etc/fstab
<Mmike> ne, dignu se xi, al' se ne digne compiz
<ivoks> nije instalacija krenula dok nisi napravio particiju?
<Mmike> i onda nakon minutu-dve dobijem poruku da je compiz krepo
<Mmike> yup, na novom/cistom ssdu nije hjtela otic dalje
<ivoks> a di zapne?
<Mmike> to sam isto i u virtualboxu primijetio, tamo sam isao instalirati 12.10 na neki stari ubuntu (10.04?), i dok nisam pak obrisao sve patricije, nije htjelo dalje
<Mmike> onaj ekran di te pita dal' hoces downloadirat stvari pri instalaciji i dal' hoces mp3 i ine extended multimedija pizdarije instalirat
<Mmike> zaklikam oba dva, kazem 'next', i tamo stoji, i ceka
<Mmike> i nist se ne desava 
<ivoks> hm
<Mmike> i nakon 5 minuta kliknio 'cancel' (ili sto vec), installer se uginio, napravio patriciju, pokrenuo, i sve 5
<ivoks> http://askubuntu.com/questions/204771/ubuntu-12-10-installation-hangs-at-preparing-to-install-ubuntu
<ivoks> So it seems to be if you have a clean drive or a failed install to be written to, there's no problem.
<ivoks> zanimljivo
<ivoks> ovaj ima problem ako vec postoje particije
<Mmike> yup, k'o ja u virtualboxu
<ivoks> nisam radio jos desktop install 12.10
<Mmike> nist
<Mmike> odo 12.04 probat
<Mmike> drek
<Mmike> jos 3 minute da se skine
<Mmike> zasto nemamo svi 100mbit internet doma?
<vileni> meni je 16mbit sasvim dosta doma :)
<vileni> kad imas 100mbit skuzis da je malo lokacija sa kojih mozes skidati punom brzinom
<ivoks> eh
<ivoks> ja u ured ne mogu vise od 4mbita
<vileni> recimo ubuntu nikad nisam skinuo sa vise od 8-9 MB/s :)
<vileni> tj, jesam sa torrenta
<vileni> a knoppix je oborio rekord sa 48MB/s :)
<ivoks> u 12. mjesecu cemo reorganizirati mrezu na faksu, pa ce arhiva natrag na 1gbit
<Mmike> vileni, na cemu si ti?
<Mmike> mislim, koji provider?
<vileni> Mmike: doma bnet
<vileni> na poslu carnet :)
<Mmike> kul
<Mmike> nist, moram ic spremat :/ 
<ivoks> eh
<Mmike> danas je moj dan, onaj jedan svaka 4 mjeseca ;/
<vileni> haha
<vileni> Mmike: to ti je u bracnom ugovoru? :)
<Mmike> ne, to mi je u 'volim svoja jaja' aksiomu :)
<vileni> haha :)
<ivoks> http://greatfirewallofchina.org/
<ivoks> http://dnevnik.hr/vijesti/tech/foto-je-li-ovo-najljepsa-tipkovnica-koju-ste-vidjeli.html
<ivoks> Programi koje je neimenovani ruski dizajner koristio za dizajn tipkovnice koju možete vidjeti u galeriji su: ОС - Debian testing, software - Blender, LibreCAD i Inkscape, prenosi English Russia.
<ivoks> OC :) izgubili se u prijevodu s cirilice :)
<ivoks> mada meni ono izgleda kao mint, al dobro
<jelly-home> OC?
<ivoks> OS
<jelly-home> steampunk
<ivoks> mogao bi si ja napraviti od drveta
<ivoks> tipkovnicu
<jelly-home> klakete klak
<jelly-home> ispala tri diska u istom storageu unutar 24 sata
<ivoks> https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/536692_406460362761284_1314437801_n.jpg
<ivoks> haha
<jelly-home> "Zbogom bureče!"
<jelly-home> dobro je znati da tkogod im piše taj FB ima smisla za humor
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> idem uzivat malo u suncu...
<jelly-home> hm, facebook se ne indeksira na gugletu?  "zanima me imal ikve šanse da se sruši cijena bureka u pekarama" ne nalazi ništa
<Mmike> Vjetar, 9 am/ )
<Vjetar> ah
<Vjetar> budan do 5:30 AM 
<Vjetar> Mmike: poslao?
<Mmike> Vjetar, jel ti ide dcc?
<Vjetar> Mmike: ne znam kako su podešeni portovi
<Vjetar> dobio sam zamjenski ruter i nisam to otvorio
<Vjetar> daj na mail Mmike 
<Vjetar> Mmike: imao sam neki tvoj MSN ali se to zagubilo
<Vjetar> Mmike: ?
<Vjetar> ping Mmike 
<Mmike> Vjetar, cek
<Vjetar> Mmike: ok
<Mmike> Vjetar, nisam siguran da je to najzadnja verzija, mislim da je, jer je .doc, to je tetka iz Grada popravljala
<Mmike> pa ti je za sprancu vise nego dovoljno, rekao bih
<Vjetar> Mmike: tnx, biti će dovoljno za okvir
<Mmike> eto :)
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3FpjcOWwiI4&feature=g-logo-xit
<datase> Mmike: Title: Two men + two Tesla coils + special suits = ELECTRICITY FIGHT!, Views: 3660905, Rating: 98.147488%
<jelly-home> jel ima negdje u HR kolokacija jeftinije od 500kn po rack unitu
<jelly-home> (za 1-2 servera)
<ivoks> zblj...
<ivoks> lik zeli prebaciti 40GB preko 2mbit/s linka i zali se sto to nije gotovo u 4-5 sati
<ivoks> obruT: jel ti znas Maju Rakic?
<ivoks> bit ce da da
<ivoks> al je svijet mali... :)
<ipozgaj> jutar
<jelly-home> jut...ček
#ubuntu-hr 2012-11-11
<obruT>  ivoks !
<oki> dobro jutro svima
<oki> virujem da ste upoznati da je HAKOM nedavno omogućio dotupnu aplikaciju HAKOMetar http://www.hakom.hr/default.aspx?id=1151, http://www.hakom.hr/default.aspx?id=1144, Podržane inačice operacijskih sustava na kojima se aplikacija može izvršavati nabrojane suhttp://support.hyperic.com/display/SIGAR/Home , zanima me kako da je se koristi na ubuntu  sobzirom da sam korisnik bnet-a
<oki> naravno korisnik sam i ubunta ponovljeni link gdje su dostpune aplikacije ovisno o inačici OS http://support.hyperic.com/display/SIGAR/Home
<jelly-home> taj sigar izgleda staro
<oki> jelly-home> al na stranici od Hakoma ima linkhttp://www.hakom.hr/default.aspx?id=1144  sa desne strane  za downloadanje aplikacije, i prilikom downloada skine se zip i kada se raspakira neznam kako onda dalje
<jelly-home> što piše u uputama?
<oki> evo ovo http://www.hakom.hr/default.aspx?id=1146
<jelly-home> Ukoliko koristite Linux ili MacOS aplikaciju pokrećete naredbom: "sh start.sh" iz mape u koju ste raspakirali aplikaciju
<jelly-home> dakle treba otvoriti terminal u tom direktoriju, ili u terminalu otići do tamo, i upisati naredbu
<oki> jelly-home> jesam  i onda mi piše ovo: naredba nije pronađena
<jelly-home> da li, za početak, postoji datoteka start.sh tamo?
<oki> postoji
<oki> rapakira sam zip file
<jelly-home> ok.  pokreni "sh -x start.sh", i sav izlaz stavi na http://paste.ubuntu.com te javi link
<oki> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1349938/
<jelly-home> oki: instaliraj javu (jre): openjdk-7-jre paket
<jelly-home> također, pazi što kucaš, prve dvije naredbe koje si upisao imale su točku na krivom mjestu umjesto razmaka
<jelly-home> to je onaj dio "Također morate imati instaliran Java JRE." u uputama za pokretanje
<oki> evo sada rdi
<oki> radi
<jelly-home> \o/
<ivoks> obruT: ?
<obruT> ivoks: otkud znas Rakicku ?
<ivoks> obruT: eh...
<ivoks> to ce ti onda reci, ako ce htjeti :)
<ivoks> ona
<obruT> vidi ga sad, nemoj sutit ko pizda :)
<ivoks> :)
<MmikeT_> jeboga installer :/
<MmikeT_> kad na ruke mountam postojecu patriciju, onda installer krene dalje
<MmikeT_> Kreten. Stavio na USB 10.04 umjesto 12.04. 
<MmikeT_> (btw, 10.04 ima izvrstan font, za razliku od 12.10). Uopce liveCD izgleda petputbolje nakon boota.
<MmikeT_> heh
<MmikeT_> pa ne radi vise nit shift+pgup
<MmikeT_> :)
<MmikeT_> nvidia driveri na 12.04 fino rade
<MmikeT_> sad jos da vidimo kako rFactor radi
<hbogner> pozdrav
<MmikeT_> b-hogner
<hbogner> o mister T
<hbogner> :D
<hbogner> kaj ima MmikeT_ 
<MmikeT_> Ha!
<MmikeT_> rFactor radi izvrsno
<MmikeT_> brijem da ce sa beta driverima raditi jos bolje!
<jelly-home> http://soundcloud.com/giorgiomoroder2/
<jelly-home> via http://pitchfork.com/news/48281-legendary-disco-producer-giorgio-moroder-makes-a-soundcloud-uploads-rarities/ 
<MmikeT_> odo pravi upgrade napravit
<MmikeT_> e, i ubuntu installer fino alajna patricije na SSDu
<MmikeT_> kak spada
<jelly-home> alzo http://soundcloud.com/giorgiomoroderoldies
<MmikeT_> koje opcije ubuntu installer da mkfs.ext4-iju
<jelly-home> http://www.tportal.hr/biznis/gospodarstvo/225248/Oni-koji-su-uredno-placali-poreze-ispali-su-budale.html#.UKAHDsdQBHI
<Mmike> Zalosno je na sto mi ubuntu lici nakon upgradea :/
<ipozgaj> desktop?
<ipozgaj> jos nisi presao na nesto sto radi? :)
<Mmike> mah, instalirao 12.04 i radilo je ok
<Mmike> reko, budem gnome-classic, pa cemo vidjeti
<Mmike> pa isao upgrade napraviti
<Mmike> majko isusova
<Mmike> :/
<Mmike> idem spat
<Mmike> sutra cu ovaj nered rijesiti
#ubuntu-hr 2013-11-04
<vileni> ravilov: 700-1200kn, sudeci po njuskalu, ovisno o tome koliko ga zelis prodati :)
<rut> kakva je ovo tisina .. 
<BotaniCar|2> Meni se raspalo raid polje :) Moram galamiti na tehnicara, znamo da onda rade bolje :) 
<rut> nemoj jadnog covjeka mucit .. pa tek je ponedj.
<rut> nece svjet propast radi tog ..
<rut> jel sefica dosla sa smjeskom na posao ?
<jelly> http://www.seebiz.eu/istrazivanje-visoki-postotak-kucevlasnistva-povezan-s-visokom-nezaposlenoscu/ar-75821/
<BotaniCar|2> Vjerojatno je, na terenu je danas :) Nemo'sh biti mrk dok drzis predavanje
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: zakaj mi naslov izgleda kao da je netko iz news bara napisao clanak ?:D
<rut> aaa tako znaci .. sefica danas vlazi da bi sutra bio smjesak :) neka neka .. 
<BotaniCar|2> shefica danas vedri, a sutra ce da (se) oblachi :)
<Hrki> SilverSpace
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: buduci si linkao clanak, pretpostavljam da se slazes. Zasto mislis da je mobilnost radne snage bitna za ista, pogotovo u RH u kojoj bez obzira na subregiju imas dovoljno nezaposlenih svih profila. Nije li pravi problem u manjku radnih mjesta ?
<BotaniCar|2> Kod nas mozes zazmiriti i uprti prstom na kartu, di god upro mozes postaviti tvornicu, druga sigurno nije tamo, takodjer je sigurno da unutar 100km oko tocke koju si upro imas 50k nezaposlenih 
<jelly> BotaniCar|2: zato sto sam cuo, iz druge ruke doduse, za ljude koji ne zele ici raditi u pripizdinu nego ce radije sjediti doma jer posal nece doci do njih
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: potvrdjujem, osobno znam par takvih (konkretno, tko ce ici raditi u dom zdravlja Knin, znas ti di je to). Svejedno, njihov gubitak, tesko mi je vjerovati da u regiji u koju ne zele otici nema nikog zeljnog posla i/ili prekvalifikacije. 
<BotaniCar|2> Mislim, zamisli da ti ili ja necemo ici nekaj delat' u Vukovar .. ajoj, moral bum ostat doma s socijalom, a poslodavac ce tamo obuciti nekog drugog. 
<BotaniCar|2> Hocurec, ne cini mi se da poslodavci tu nesto gube, samo posloprimci 
<Hrki> jelly: 
<Hrki> ja sam trebao ici u pripizdinu radit
<Hrki> ali je tamo veci nepotizam nego u gradovima
<BotaniCar|2> Hrki: zakaj ti je bitan nepotizam ako dolazis na gotovo radno mjesto ? 
<Hrki> jer mora sve odobriti lokalni bajam
<Hrki> dolazio sam i ja na gotovo radno mijesto, nije bilo uopce konkurencije, ja jedini sa diplomom
<jelly> zaba u maloj bari
<Hrki> ali onda nisam prosao test (navodno nije bio los) ali je neki drugi kandidat rasturio
<Hrki> a sad meni nije jasno, kako je mogao meni konkurirati kada sam ja jedini imao papir
<weshmashian> mornin'
<BotaniCar|2> Hrki: ti u stvari onda nisi ni trebao ici u pripizdinu ? :) I mislim da naglasak clanka iznad nije na tome
<Hrki> ma iso sam tamo samo radi cure
<Hrki> jer ona tamo radi
<BotaniCar|2> jutro paraniodu ! 
<weshmashian> BotaniCar|2 !
<Hrki> i pazi ovo
<weshmashian> gah, ponedjeljak
<ctcp3> kakav test
<BotaniCar|2> ponedjebljak :) 
<Hrki> onda vidim clanak da ovaj debeljak zaposljava bosance jer nema kadra :D
<Hrki> a kadar mu ne prolazi kao test
<Hrki> citaj, nezeli te platit
<BotaniCar|2> Hrki: ta metoda zastrasivanja mu nije uspjela 
<BotaniCar|2> (za sad)
<ctcp3> nemojte vi nase moderne sposobne poduzetnike
<ctcp3> oni znaju biznis
<ctcp3> to je biiiizniiiis
<Hrki> ja izgubio 2 mjeseca na debili
<Hrki> a u medjuvremenu su mi se kolege svi pozaposlile u kraju :D
<ctcp3> Hrki : natjecaj za sta
<Hrki> neznam, bilo nas je dosta, ja jedini bio sa papirom
<Hrki> jer sam morao odgovarat jos dodatnih 180pitanja
<ctcp3> koji poso
<Hrki> neznam, to je islo kao preko veze, metalurgija
<ctcp3> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0owjYMiZJLc
<datase> ctcp3: Title: Top lista nadrealista (TLN)  - Dzasminov kiosk, Views: 89731, Rating: 99.65368%
<Hrki> i onda za par dana vidim da ovaj trazi stranog kadra jer kao nema kod nas :)
<BotaniCar|2> Cek, isao si na natjecaj preko veze, za posao koji ne mozes definirati, i onda je bed sto je netko drugi dobio radno mjesto ? :) 
<Hrki> cek malo
<Hrki> otvorila se firma
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: hrki je kriv za sve, ne mobilnost radne snage, hrki osobno :) 
<Hrki> trebaju navodno kadra
<Hrki> ja tamo nebi ni trazio
<Hrki> ali me nagovorio stari od cure
<BotaniCar|2> ma cekaj ti malo, i ostani cekati kod "preko veze" .. tu moja prepiska s tobom na temu posla staje :)
<jelly> nemoj da ga diras Džasmine
<Hrki> lol
<Hrki> kazem ti ja tu nebi ni isao
<Hrki> ali mi je on rekao da traze kadar, da ljudi nemaju ni srednju
<Hrki> ali je problem, da ocito nekome smetam
<Hrki> jer sam cuo da sefovi, ne vlasnici isto imaju srednju
<Hrki> pa se valjda boje
<jelly> očito ne traži kadar koji bi se bunio 
<Hrki> mislim ti stariji ljudi su zesce pizde prema mladima
<Hrki> boje se konkurencije za popizditi
<Hrki> i onda cujem da su mi se kolege koje su odustale od faxa zaposlile u kraju za 6000kn pocetne place :D
<BotaniCar|2> http://i.imgur.com/6pfdm.gif
<BotaniCar|2> Hello, yes, this is gun
<hrvojem> jel netko isao Endera gledat?
<BotaniCar|2> hrvojem: otkad imam +100cm TV doma , nisam bio u kinu :) Ali sjedim na rukama i cekam torrent :)
<Hrki> btw BotaniCar|2 u strojarskim firmama, se poprica sa direktorom, kazes svoje kvalifikacije i dobis posao
<Hrki> nema tu puno filozofije
<BotaniCar|2> Hrki: sto zelis reci ? 
<hrvojem> BotaniCar|2: ah, ma znam ali ipak mi se za ovo ide u kino
<Hrki> jer rade punom parom, ovi kod mene rade 8h, pa 8h pauze i 8h opet rade
<Hrki> ima posla ko u prici
<Hrki> naravno ako firma zna posao
<Hrki> a ove muljatore koji koriste samo poticaje ne zelim ni slusat
<Hrki> zelim ti reci da nemoras znaci za koje se mijesto boris
<Hrki> uvjek ce se nesto naci za tebe
<jelly> hrvojem: gledao.  Ne očekuj previše.
<tonil> jelly: jel endera?
<BotaniCar|2> hrki: naravno, salio si se s ovim "ne moras znati za koje se mjesto boris" , jelda da jesi ?
<hrvojem> ma vec mi iz trailera se cinilo onak
<jelly> hm, trailer sam propustio
<tonil> ja cu ove godine ic u kino jedino radi hobita
<Hrki> borio sam se za mjesto za koje je potrebna diploma :)
<Hrki> a takvih mjesta u bravariji ima punoooooo
<jelly> Hrki: jel to otkad nam je predsjednik bio Bravar
<Hrki> to je tako u strojarskim firmama, pa znam valjda
<Hrki> svi koji su se zaposlili je tako bilo
<Hrki> samo ljudi valjda ne kuze kolko se para vrti oko zeleza i svi bi nesto specificirali
<Hrki> ako zavrsim proizvodni smjer, firma se bavi proizvodnjom
<Hrki> traze kadar i sta mene briga za koje mjesto
<Hrki> pa biti sigurno cistacica
<Hrki> znam da stari dok je mjenjo posao, uvijek je isao do direktora i nasli su mi posao i poceo je raditi drugi dan
<Hrki> nikakve pizdarije i testovi
<BotaniCar|2> Interesantno, imam prijatelje s diplomom strojarskog fakulteta i ne salju CVove za "neko radno mjesto". 
<Hrki> otkud si ?
<jelly> meni u ugovoru pise da me firma moze u slucaju potrebe preseliti da radim bilo sto drugo (valjda sukladno kvalifikacijama, ne znam bas dal bi me stavili da kuham kavu)
<Hrki> tj, otkuda su ti prijatelji
<Hrki> sta se mog slucaja tice, nije bilo nikakvog natjecaja, samo je trebalo poslati cv tajnici i kasnije su nas pozvali
<BotaniCar|2> Hrki: svi su vezani uz okolicu zagreba, jedan je rodom iz Pozege, zasto mislis da je to relevantno ?
<Hrki> naravno da je relevantno
<Hrki> pa neke zupanije imaju puno firmi
<Hrki> a neke nemaju nista, tamo di je more se ljudima neda radit pa radje imaju apartmane
<Hrki> a ljudi iz medjimurja , varazdina samo rintaju za sicu
<Hrki> to je famozna privatizacija, nije mi jasno kako to da su firme na moru pokrane, a firme na sjeveru su uspjesno privatizirane
<tonil> BotaniCar|2: strojari su trazeni na platformama i offshore biznisu,neki tamo mogu zaraditi i do 250k dolara godisnje
<Hrki> jeste, da se barem tamo mogu ubacit :D
<Hrki> jedan poznanik mi tamo radi i nezna sta ce sa parama :D
<tonil> meni je pola poznanika i obiteljskih prijatelja tamo
<tonil> imas rigzone regas se i pogledas sta nude kompanije kao noble il vantage drilling
<Hrki> ma cilj mi je malo radit u hrv, dok dobijem iskustvo, nauciti jezik i goniti se odavde
<Hrki> thx, bookmarkano
<Hrki> frend mi si je stavio ubuntu na laptop koji nije prestar, 2-3 godine, ali steka mu ovaj flash za popizdit
<Hrki> u cemu je problem?
<Hrki> meni su linuxi super, ali gui mi je nadobudan
<Hrki> morat cu mu formatirat, ne kuzim sta su taj gui napravili da jede tako puno memorije
<jelly> stavi si xfce i vozi
<Hrki> a sta je problem sa tim flashom?
<Hrki> zako su ga lose napravili za linux?
<jelly> jer razvoj softver kosta novaca
<Hrki> flash nije opensource?
<Hrki> neznam kako vise manje za sve ima linux alternativa, a skoro najbitnija stvar steka :D
<Hrki> ali dobro, dok je besplatno se ne zalis
<ctcp3> stavi Mint
<Hrki> ma ja sam frendu stavio winxp i sve je radilo, ali onda je dosao jedan nadobudan, slucajno mu obrisao xp particiju i stavio ubuntu sa onim sugavim novim gui-om kak se ono zove,, ahh da unity
<Hrki> i sad steka flash za popizdit
<Hrki> nemogu vjerovat da mu je to tako sjebalo komp
<jelly> ako ti jako treba flash, skini i koristi google chrome browser
<jelly> koji ima drugih problema, ali uvijek dolazi sa najnovijim flashom
<ravilov> vileni, hvala
<ravilov> jelly, sa racunalima je uvijek tako, jel? ne postoji nista sto jednostavno radi, samo mijenjas jedan problem za drugi :)
<jelly> ravilov: ma, chrome ima vise "spywarea" nego tri ubuntu instalacije sa svim lensovima skupa
<jelly> onda kad neko veli da je ubuntu spyware sam se smijem
<rut> nebi da ste svi obame ili raspolazete top secret dokumentima od nacionalne vaznosti :) 
<rut> kak je meni to smjeno . 
 * ctcp3 slaps rut around a bit with a large superpenguin
<rut> ctcpd jesi si regao nick ?
<ctcp3> kak bi ga rego kad ga nisi dropo, kleptomanu
<rut> a da. stvarno . 
<weshmashian> linux je komunisticki software i kao takav prijetnja kapitalizmu!
<rut> haha
<ctcp3> jesi zavrsio?
<rut> sad ti slapaj :)
<rut> aha
<rut> evo pustit cu ti nick 
<ctcp3> wow, kak si dobar
<rut> evo . rjeseno 
<rut> sad slapaj kolko hoces
<rut> al ako ga ne regas opet cu ga grupirat :)
<ctcp3> nemas pametnijeg posla, a
<rut> nemam .. bezposlicar 
<ctcp3> nadji hobi
<rut> hobi .. a ima toga .. 
<rut> jos ga nisi rego :)
<ctcp3> ni necu :D
<ctcp3> ko te jebe :D
<rut> haha
<rut> sad cemo i vrijedat .. dobro
<tonil> jeste culi vijest
<tonil> http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/steve-ballmer-zagrebu/127878.aspx
<tonil> lol
<obruT> dakle, bice uvaljivanja MS kite u vladinu guzicu
<tonil> hm wow ovo je ultra zanimljivo http://www.bug.hr/forum/topic/vijesti-by-forumasi/badbios/197986.aspx
<tonil> link na englesku vijest http://arstechnica.com/security/2013/10/meet-badbios-the-mysterious-mac-and-pc-malware-that-jumps-airgaps/
<obruT> tonil: citao sam to bas pred neki dan... ne znam sto bi reko :)
<tonil> da bas
<tonil> ostao sam i ja bez rijeci
<tonil> http://blog.erratasec.com/2013/10/badbios-features-explained.html#.UneUxuJ24Qa poblize objasnjeno
<BotaniCar|2> airgapping, najte zamjeriti ali nalazim ideju paranoicno smijesnom ( http://www.rootwyrm.com/2013/11/the-badbios-analysis-is-wrong/ )
<tonil> zanima me jel se kaspersky ocitovao o ovome
<weshmashian> nego, jel' se trebam cijepit probit badbiosa?
<BotaniCar|2> weshmashian: nemoj se cijepiti, dobit ce ti PC autizam ! :) 
<BotaniCar|2> "This is all part of an elaborate PR strategy to stir up hype for Richard Clarke’s sequel to Cyberwar."
<tonil> "Jeff Moss—the founder of the Defcon and Blackhat security conferences who in 2009 began advising Department of Homeland Security Secretary Janet Napolitano on matters of computer security—retweeted the statement and added: "No joke it's really serious." Plenty of others agree.""
<BotaniCar|2> Cast g. Mossu , ali kako objasnjava airgapping na ljudski necujnim frekvencijama, kad PC hardver nije sposoban ni emitirati, ni primati na njima ? 
<BotaniCar|2> Uopce necu ulaziti u analizu na URLu koji sam dao, gdje covjek koji radi na BIOSima svaki dan veli da se , na opisan nacin, to ne moze napraviti. 
<weshmashian> screw that, idem krumpir i batat uzgajat
<BotaniCar|2> <3 batat <3
<BotaniCar|2> idem i ja, a tebe cu prije prve zetve optuziti da si GMO gad i pobrinuti se time da nemam konkurencije :)
<weshmashian> barem mi kolege nece zatvart tickete koji stoje mjesec dana :)
<weshmashian> gade! nismo ni krenuli a vec mi biznis ubijas!
<tonil> BotaniCar|2: vrijeme ce pokazati
<BotaniCar|2> tonil: stvari se vremenom mijenjaju. Moj stav danas je da je to BoC
<BotaniCar|2> weshmashian: pa kaj nisam prava rvatina ? Nek susedu krepa krava ! 
<weshmashian> a nis, na to mi je jedini odgovor da te optuzim da si partizan, ustasa, komunist i katolicki fundamentalist
<BotaniCar|2> Kaj je najgore, mogu dokazati domobranstvo unatrag tri generacije, nisam krsten i trcim brzr od policajaca .. mozda bolje da pocnem bezat' odmah, tko se jos iz zatvora dokazao nevinim :) 
 * BotaniCar|2 starts to run
<api984> dan
 * weshmashian sadi krumpir bez straha od konkurencije
<BotaniCar|2> weshmashian: https://scontent-a-mxp.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn2/1236060_10151683238784926_1196480286_n.jpg
<weshmashian> o_O
<obruT> jelly: kakav je sad iskon po pitanju ipv6 ? jel se sto nudi korisnicima ?
<jelly> obruT: nita
<tonil> lol -> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WFSmzHBvpo8
<datase> tonil: Title: Napaljena pročelnica slala pornografske poruke tijekom sjednice županijske skupštine!, Views: 301, Rating: 87.692308%
<ctcp3> lool
<pkiller> Cudo... mozda je bas kamermanu pisala... kolika su slova na ekranu :)
<rut> MILFaca iz OS . :)
<rut> toj curi ko iz pipe umjesto da vlazi 
<Hrki> nethr ukinuo komentare :)
<jelly> pametno
<SilverSpace> dan
<BotaniCar|2> sto je iduce, ukidanje komentara na IRCu ? Ups, pa to vec postoji :D
<SilverSpace> sve bolji i bolji http://www.sweethome3d.com
<SilverSpace> alat
<tonil> SilverSpace: odlican alat bookmarked
<api984> dan
<api984> sta ima  ljudovi... 
<SilverSpace> niš
<api984> uspio  rijesit hackintosh na 2 masine napokon :D
<SilverSpace> netko radi netko drema netko se zajebava
<api984> hehehe
<SilverSpace> fakat bi si trebao kupiti novi monitor 
<api984> SilverSpace: kupi kaj cekas
<SilverSpace> da crkne ovaj trenutni :)
<api984> da ti posaljem worm za zdimit monitor :D
<SilverSpace> kaj to postoji
<jelly> ne
<api984> lol.... salim se
<jelly> jednom davno, davno u vrijeme CRT monitora i PC XT-a
<api984> malo tragi humora :D
<api984> svi rade ili spjju.... :D
<api984> uuu 4 sata vec....
<ctcp3> i ovaj FB je hrpa idijota
<ctcp3> fascinantno je kak firma vrijedna 100 milijardi dolara
<ctcp3> nemre platit jednog normalnog programera
<ctcp3> da im skodira jednu normalnu aplikaciju
<ctcp3> (FB messenger za Windowse/Linux)
<ctcp3> da im odredjujem vrijednost po tom
<ctcp3> ne bi im dao 5.000 dolara
<SilverSpace> kaj je to FB
<jelly> financije, buraz
<ctcp3> tajna velike moci
<jelly> Misterijozo
<ivoks> laku noc
<SilverSpace> opet si negdje preko bare
<jelly> ak je laku noc, onda je na istoku 
<Mmike> hrvojem: !
<hrvojem> Mmike: ?
<weshmashian> ma opet ce te pitat da mu izguglas nesto :)
<jelly> !
<SilverSpace> bemti pasivna kuca ima debljinu zida 100cm bez zbuke 
<SilverSpace> tvrdava a ne kuca
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=80X0pbCV_t4&t=70
<datase> Mmike: Title: Klemen Slakonja as Slavoj Žižek - The Perverted Dance (Cut The Balls), Views: 182173, Rating: 97.96012%
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jos te drzi
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> SilverSpace: to su ko one kamene po istri, pol metra kamena, naravno da drži toplinu i da ih nije briga za pišljivih 200km/h bure
<ctcp3> 100 kvadrata, 10x10
<ctcp3> a znutra prostora 50 kvadrata xd
<rut> ti si i matematicar a ne samo geek ..
 * ctcp3 slaps rut around a bit with a large superpenguin
<rut> univerzalac
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/w9sM56
<rut> imas di manual kakav za upotrebu ? 
<SilverSpace> ctcp3: zato gradis 12x12
<ravilov> glupo pitanje
<ravilov> imam EC2/amazon server
<ravilov> nesto sam sje* i sad se vise ne mogu ulogirati
<ravilov> ima neki nacin kako da spasim stvar?
<SilverSpace> upomoc
<SilverSpace> gadno
<rut> eh .. i ti si mi neki geek a neznas trazit novi pass
<ravilov> imas li iskustva sa EC2 serverima?
<rut> naravno .. toliko da u karioli (tackama) vozim pred sobom ..
<ravilov> onda ne pametuj i ne trolaj
<rut> uff . al sam ponosan 
<ctcp3> ravilov : sad si najebo, sad ce ti reregat nick
<rut> to samo geekovima
<rut> sa 20g staza
<ctcp3> ravilov ima 20g staza
<ctcp3> ko i vecina drugih ovdje
<rut> hahaha ... 
<ntcbow> hurrh, vecer svima :)
<SilverSpace> yah
<ntcbow> 100cm zidovi haha bas super
<SilverSpace> ntcbow: http://www.pravimajstor.com/site/papers/gradnja/kako-se-radi/slike/polistirenBlok.jpg
<SilverSpace> blok od stiropora
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/mKRIjY
<jelly-home> skoro pa Lego
<igustin> 4. LinuxLab Konferencija Linux Korisnika u Rijeci http://is.gd/OI0JbQ
<SweetMuffin> Ono kad znam da sam napravio dokumentaciju, znam i da sam ju spremio. Da mi zivot o tom ovisi sad ne znam gdje..
<tonil> Mmike: cut the balls man!
 * tonil dances around
<Mmike> taj mysql
<Mmike> ja to ne kuzim :/
<SweetMuffin> :) Ja nish ne kuzim
<jelly-home> opa, kabriolet http://life.time.com/history/adolf-hitler-at-50-color-photos-from-a-despots-birthday-april-1939/#1
<SweetMuffin> kak si mogu saznati "vanjsku" ip adresu iz komandne linije ? Imam virtualku iza NAT-a , pa me zanima jel sve ok 
<ctcp3> lol: http://www.njuskalo.hr/softver/xkeyscore-program-pracenje-oglas-9372197
<tonil> ctcp3: seems legit
<ctcp3> radi mali i servis : http://www.njuskalo.hr/servis-uredjaja/servis-laptopa-tableta-kompijutera-mobitela-oglas-9276538
<jelly-home> moj kompijuter za sad radi
<ctcp3> xd
<jelly-home> :D
<tonil> lol
<ntcbow> yey.. You have been kicked from #30c3 by downhill (Fix your client and/or connection)
<ntcbow> SweetMuffin: wget http://checkip.dyndns.org -O - -o /dev/null | cut -d " " -f 6| cut -d \< -f 1
<tonil> nije mi jasno koja je svrha novinara tu bila http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/lica-mjesta/127889.aspx
<SweetMuffin> thx ntcbow
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: koliko je tebe doso Cubieboard
<ntcbow> ou ja sam na Simpa mobilnom internetu, hso0-ip je 10.209.251.180 ali checkip.dyndns.org mi rece da mi je 31.217.74.66
 * ntcbow mrzi nat ako nije njegov
 * SweetMuffin mrzi kad dodje do kraja neke serije
<SweetMuffin> *dobre serije
<SilverSpace> SweetMuffin: lol
<SilverSpace> koja je to dobra na kraju
<SilverSpace> sad ne smijem kresnut sibicu 
<SweetMuffin> Ti si sigurno i svaku knjigu zatvorio s "pfft, mogel sam f kladionici nekaj pogledat' ":) 
 * SilverSpace je prolijao alkohol po krevetu
<SweetMuffin> o0o0o !!
<Mmike> SweetMuffin: koja serija?
<SilverSpace> ne smije reci da ga ne popljujemo
<SilverSpace> :)
<ntcbow> idem isklucit ovaj f***ing Simpa inet, l.noc svima
<SilverSpace> nisam ni znao da ima Cubieboard 2 
<SweetMuffin> Mmike: stargate ! Nis' ga do sad pogledao :) 
<SweetMuffin> ...ono kad si prevec popravim grub
<Mmike> http://zasmejsa.com/videa/zobrazit/65869/audi-r8-v10-vs-kawasaki-amp-suzuki/?source=http%3A%2F%2Fm.zasmejsa.com%2Fzobrazit%2F65869%2F&msg=mv
<tonil> ima li itko ovdje da studira ili je studirao na FER-u?
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4jrh-m71pvs
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: I`ll give you 200 euro`s if you Drop the Towel! :)) haha!, Views: 3348132, Rating: 95.494986%
<Vlado9A3CY> lol
#ubuntu-hr 2013-11-05
<Mmike> http://devnull-as-a-service.com/
<calmpitbull> morgen
<weshmashian> mornin'
<weshmashian> krknula maticna \o/
<jelly-home> sad moras kupit sve novo? :-)
<weshmashian> ne, srecom samo maticnu
<weshmashian> a i napajanje bi mogo zamjenit
<rut> -NickServ- ntcbow!~ntcbow@31.217.74.66 failed to login to rut.  There has been 1 failed login attempt since your last successful login.
<rut> cuda ..
<weshmashian> srecom pa mi je novi links blizy
<weshmashian> blizu even
<rut> nije li links preskup ?
<weshmashian> za ovo kaj gledam ne. ne ceka mi se 2 dana zbog razlike od 20kn
<jelly-home> a i obicno imaju ljude koji nesto znaju o tome sto prodaju
<Mmike> strudelmufin
<Mmike> prknotrdkcec
<Mmike> de si sad
<Mmike> BotaniCar: pinga ponga
<Mmike> weshmashian: kakva ploca?
<Mmike> ja nezna mopce dal' mi doma crkava ploca, ili napajanje, ili graficka, ili ssd, ili kaj
<Mmike> komp mi se smrzava u cudnim situacijama
<Mmike> kad ga jako opteretim, onda se nece smrznit, recimo :)
<weshmashian> Mmike: koju gledam ili koja je krnknula?
<weshmashian> Mmike: ram? :)
<Mmike> a memtest veli da nije
<Mmike> u 2-3 navrata sam ga iztestirao
<weshmashian> GA-MA785GT-UD3H je krknula, GA-78LMT-S2P si brijem piknut
<weshmashian> Mmike: jedina cudna smrzavanja koja sam imo bila su vezana uz overheating, ne na ovom stroju doduse
<Mmike> ha
<Mmike> mprime radi satima, nema bedova
<Mmike> furmark radi satima, nema bedova
<weshmashian> mozda ti kuleri u kurcu pa se ne vrte kad nis ne delas? pa onda ode u vrazju mater? :)
<weshmashian> odem kavu dalje pit
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> vidis
<Mmike> tog se nisam dosjetio
<Mmike> :P
<ravilov> Mmike, ko u sridu, bas mi ovakav servis treba a nisam ni znao da mi treba!
 * ravilov vadi kreditnu karticu
<Mmike> ravilov: :)
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: ima i cubietruck sa 2GB memorije
<ivoks> gotovo za danas!
<ivoks> pa pa
<SilverSpace> dan
<weshmashian> mornin'
<BotaniCar> stricku pininu, moral bum neki postparser sloziti za logwatch mailove, *it's too much to read*
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ponga bonga
<Mmike> ae ae ae
<jelly> BotaniCar: znaci da nemas dovoljno filtera za uobicajene stvari
<weshmashian> ili da nitko drugi nis ne radi po tom pitanju :)
<weshmashian> Mmike: majkemi, pocet cu samarat support :)
<BotaniCar> jelly: natjeralo me u overmeasuring/logging, proslo je neko vrijeme, sad to treba srezat' na citljiv nivo 
<Mmike> weshmashian: cha-chang :)
<Mmike> weshmashian: to ti je level up :)
<weshmashian> lol
<Mmike> slijedeci level-up je kad to actually pocnes raditi :)
<BotaniCar> weshmashian: zakaj ne volis podrsku ? :) 
<weshmashian> Mmike: sve mi se cini da ce bit uskoro :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: kaj si treb'o ? 
<BotaniCar> sad mi na msg salje da di ima za kupiti jestivih tangi .. 
<weshmashian> BotaniCar: pitam 'zakaj nitko ne hendla te alerte' i onda dobijem odgovor 'pa nismo mi to instalirali, odi rijesi'
<Mmike> tanga != gljuve
<weshmashian> sve su gljive jestive. neke samo jednom doduse.
<BotaniCar> Haha, weshmashian, ako dobro citam, support si u stvari ti :) 
<weshmashian> ma svi smo mi support :)
<weshmashian> iritira me attitude :)
<SilverSpace> gledam gdje u austriji ima Google Nexus 5 trenutno jedino u klagefurtu
<BotaniCar> Suglasan :) Ja bi ti mutavo rekao "nisam znao da trebam, sachu okruznicu poslat'" :) 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: ces i meni kupiti jedan ? Posto su tamo ?
<SilverSpace> 400eura
<BotaniCar> hmm, onda mozda ne trebam taj :) 
<SilverSpace> http://www.njuskalo.hr/index.php?ctl=search2&f_keywords=Nexus+5
<BotaniCar> U stvari, pogledao sam stanje na tekucem i otkrio da mi je trenutni telefon sasvim u redu :) 
<weshmashian> :)))
<weshmashian> meni moj osobni bankar ne dopusta kupnju nove maticne
<BotaniCar> Reci gospodji da ti je zivot nemoguc bez nje :)
<BotaniCar> (ploce, ne gospodje)
<weshmashian> a, vec sam htio rec da mi je zivot nemoguc i s njom :)
<weshmashian> gospojom, ne plocom :)
<BotaniCar> ./pal weshmashian
<BotaniCar> .pal weshmashian
 * datase points at weshmashian and laughs uproariously.
<BotaniCar> ima tko iskustva s KVM-om ? kill-ao sam mu jedan proces, sad mi nece kreirati nove virtualke s greskom "socket closed" :) 
<BotaniCar> probao sam restartati libvirtd
<jelly> reboot? :-)
<BotaniCar> jelly: nemrem :) Imam neke druge zive stvari gore :( Tek popodne, a do onda moram vrtit palceve, sto mi se danas stvarno ne da :) Pre kenjav je dan da ne delam :)
<BotaniCar> Usput, opet cu reci kak volim intel :) hotswapao strgani disk, rebuildao, zamijenio drugi, extendao array, sve bez trganja mirrora, bez usporenja .. ma milina 
<BotaniCar> Jos mi je nejasno kak mi pr benchmarku virtualka koja je naslonjena na aray koji se rebuilda nije nikaj sporija nego pri prethodnom benchmarku, kad je array bio ok 
<BotaniCar> rebuild ratio je 70:30 ( u korist rebuilda)
<Mmike> BotaniCar: koji kontroler?
<BotaniCar> SRARBNekajNekaj 
<BotaniCar> Intelovo smetje na ploci, ali radi pre fino 
<ctcp3> rut : hakeru
<BotaniCar> Hehe , ova je za rut-a , bar takvu spiku ima: http://i.imgur.com/GSzFO2Z.jpg
<ctcp3> hacker rut mi je opet rerego nick xD
<ctcp3> bas sam htio vidjet oce li opet to napravit xD
<ctcp3> :facepalm:
<BotaniCar> Mogu misliti kak si bas to htio :)
<ctcp3> pa zanimalo me kolka je njubina xd
<obruT> SilverSpace: jel narucujes ? http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/697708033/hdmipi-affordable-9-high-def-screen-for-the-raspbe
<BotaniCar> jelly: nije bas MLP, valjda ne odbijas "My little Cthulhu": http://i.imgur.com/KQRlY.jpg
<jelly> aww
<SilverSpace> obruT: ne rpi mi sad skuplja prasinu od kad sam kupio androida
<obruT> tebi onda rpi nije ti trebo :)
<obruT> s/ti/ni/
<SilverSpace> :) 
<SilverSpace> obruT: kad gledam sad na taj rpi i nije je nije nis jeftijiji od gotovog android uredaja
<BotaniCar> Nemo'sh ne voljeti kako se ovdje razgovori vrte u krug :)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: repriza je uvijek bolja :P
<BotaniCar> Jesteda, bar imamo replike spremne do neke tocke :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<obruT> SilverSpace: to su dva razlicita uredjaja sa sasma drugom idejom tak da ono, tesko uopce za usporediti :)
<SilverSpace> ja to gledam kroz xbmc
<SilverSpace> tak da mi je to isto
<tonil> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wp6cnp1kZBY
<datase> tonil: Title: Neil deGrasse Tyson Lecture @ UW 5/12/2011 FULL, Views: 24939, Rating: 99.38303%
<BotaniCar> "if you need the schedule for a Saturday Night cockfighting ring,  would you ask someone for a..rooster roster?" << wtf did i just read ?! 
<jelly> punnery galore
<BotaniCar> i'd just sit in a roadster :) 
<calmpitbull> SilverSpace: opet se govori raspberiju...ako mjenjas za graficku evo
<calmpitbull> imam sapphire radeon dh4890
<calmpitbull> koji skuplja prasinu
<ctcp3> kolko vrijedi sad 4890
<calmpitbull> pojma nemam 
<ctcp3> http://www.njuskalo.hr/index.php?ctl=search2&f_keywords=4890&sort=relevance&f_category_id=9602
<ctcp3> lol @ 900 kn
<calmpitbull> ma 900 evi moja je 500
<BotaniCar> svasta, na njuskalu moja 6670 kosta vise nego sam ju platio novu ( ako nisam krivo zapamtio koliko sam ju platio, vec mi se desilo)
<ctcp3> ma to su debili xD
<ctcp3> ja sam svoju 4890 platio 650 kn prije vise od 3 godine
<calmpitbull> ma mene zanima ako ima tko kakav pi koji ne treba i da se mu vuce po ormarima
<calmpitbull> i skuplja prasinu
<calmpitbull> pa ja dam garfu a on meni pi ako naravno zeli grafu
<calmpitbull> samo to
<jelly> jel ti radeoni sad rade bez problema na linuxima
<calmpitbull> da 
<calmpitbull> sve je radilo kako treba
<calmpitbull> dobro sada koristim geforce gtx 660 
<calmpitbull> ako se ne varam
<calmpitbull> :)
<jelly> za nvidiju znam da radi
<calmpitbull> ma meni je radilo sve i na radeonu
<jelly> al ono, 100% uredno, da radi 3D i video akceleracija i flash i wine bez problema?
<jelly> i suspend ili hibernate, bar jedno od ta dva ;-)
 * jelly suspenda desktop po noci
<calmpitbull> e to nemam pojma...uzmi vidi ako radi super ako ne onda vrati
<calmpitbull> samo da znas da je jedan out HD a drugi DVI
<jelly> HD?
<jelly> HDMI?
<calmpitbull> tak je
<calmpitbull> http://www.sapphiretech.com/presentation/product/product_index.aspx?psn=0001&pid=277&lid=1
<jelly> nah, ne da mi se uzimati na blef i istrazivati
<calmpitbull> evo to je to
<calmpitbull> pa pogledaj specifikacije 
<SilverSpace> calmpitbull: prodao sam jedan rpi drugog cu zadrzati radi sentimentalnih razloga
<jelly> calmpitbull: ma, u specifikacijama ne pise "bagavo na linuxu"
<calmpitbull> SilverSpace: znam kak je to...jos uvijek imam koju staru kutiju 
<calmpitbull> jelly: gledaj ako oces
<calmpitbull> uzim 
<MmikePoso> https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/q71/1422615_10151710944037267_1415409459_n.jpg
<rut> di je ctcp3 .. 
<rut> aaa odeeeeeeeeeeee
<rut> oo ctcpd
<ctcp3> oo, dete
<ctcp3> jel ti zabavno
<rut> stari moj . znas kad das djetetu liz .. eto tako mi je
<BotaniCar> pedobear has spoken
<MmikePoso> taj taj
<MmikePoso> kaj je ff brzi od crometa?
<MmikePoso> sjebo sam si kayako view i nisam mogo uc u queue vise jer sam imao tamo view namjesten da mi pokaze 10k ticketa
<MmikePoso> i odem u chrometu unutra i chrome nista
<MmikePoso> i radi i radi i radi
<MmikePoso> i ja rucam i on jos radi
<MmikePoso> sad probam u ffu
<MmikePoso> i nakon 5-6 minuta ovaj pokaze
<rut> botanicar jel sefica na poslu ?
<BotaniCar> Nije
<rut> a nije opce bila ?
<BotaniCar> Bolje da ti ne pricam di je bila, mogao bih ti pokvariti dan
<SilverSpace> u zadnje vrijeme su mi palacinke najbolje sa medom
<rut> nemozes meni pokvarit dan .. vjeruj mi .. 
<BotaniCar> rut: vjeruj ti meni da mogu , svakom s zrnom empatije. 
<rut> ma nemozes .. 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: ja vec neko vrijeme trazim drugaciji recept za smjesu iz koje se rade, dojadilo mi 
<BotaniCar> rut: ok :)
<rut> kuhas peglas .. usisavas ?
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: lol pa imas samo jednu 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: to i je problem! Mozes mazalo mijenjati u beskraj, tu imamo izbor, no smjesa od koje se rade palacinke je uvijek ista :) Dodje mi da stavim chillya unutra, da malo iznenadim nepce 
<BotaniCar> Vish, chilly
<BotaniCar> rut: sve troje ! Semi-pro
<rut> dobro . dobro .. a di je zena u toj prici . ona sve 4 u zrak ?
<jelly> SilverSpace: med se grozno razlije, kak hendlas takvu situaciju
<rut> ko moja . :) .. ona ima pisu a ja onu zensku stvar :) 
<rut> botanicar jer ovaj domamuffin ima koji servis otvoren ?
<BotaniCar> ne bi se kladio, ostavi mu msg ako hoces da podignem nesto dok dodjem doma
<BotaniCar> nmapaj prije ! mozda sam nesto ostavio 
<jelly> hm, palacinke s cokoladom i chilijem bi mogle bit ok
<jelly> ili si mislio stavit chili u smjesu
<BotaniCar> jelly: smjesa mi je dosadila, nju sam mislio ... ne znam sto sam mislio, ali bih da je drugacija. Brijem da je chilly u njoj i namazana cokolada na njoj - win
<BotaniCar> a ako ih pojacam s chilliem onda mogu neke od njih bez beda napuniti sirom/shunkom, ako me prehiti na slano
<jelly> stavljas mineralnu?
<BotaniCar> Mineralnu,da ! 
<jelly> just checking :-)
<BotaniCar> Tko god je osmislio tu smjesu,napravio je pre dobar posao, nemas kaj dodati, nemas kaj izuzeti, nemas sto puno substituirati .. :) 
<ravilov> o cem li vi baljezgate
<BotaniCar> There must be a lession in that
<ravilov> postoji hrpa varijanti smjesa za palacinke
<jelly> činkama
 * BotaniCar misli da je ravilov upravo dosao s gableca, cim omalovazava temu
<BotaniCar> ravilov: do link ! 
<ravilov> nije sve na internetu
 * ctcp3 upravo zdere palacinke
<BotaniCar> Tim bolje, i najgrublji sken je prihvatljiv 
<BotaniCar> mislim da mi cak i DCC radi :)
<ravilov> dodati ili ne dodati neke bolje zestice za aromu
<ravilov> neki koriste banane umjesto jaja
<ravilov> neki uopce ne koriste brasno
<jelly> baileys umjesto zestice _i_ jaja!
<BotaniCar> haha, zvuci kao da punch radimo :) 
<BotaniCar> ravilov: ovo s bananama umjesto jaja .. woah ! 
<ravilov> vidis, neupucen si
<jelly> maknes i brasno, i ne moras niti radit palacinke
<ravilov> jelly, koriste zamjenu ali ne znam sto tocno
<ravilov> mislim da opet brasno ali tipa rizino ili bademovo
<BotaniCar> jakako da sam neupucen, ne visim ja na ovom kanalu bezveze. Em mosh dobit ljunix pomoc, em svi vole fino jest !
<ravilov> pa sto onda tvrdis da je smjesa oduvijek samo jedna i da se tu nema sta napravit?
<ravilov> lol, slovenci imaju domenu palačinke.si (da, sa č)
<BotaniCar> ravilov: bi se bolje osjecao da sam dodao "IMO" , pa mjerim po metru sebe, nemam drugi 
<ravilov> da
<BotaniCar> Posteno, imat cu na umu 
<jelly> domain: xn--palainke-nbb.si
<BotaniCar> Moram N puta refreshati,svaki mi put ucita jos koji element stranice :) 
<MmikePoso> covjece, onaj bouncer-autonjihalica je mega stvar
<MmikePoso> zena ga je uturila unutra i vec 15 minuta cujem gugugaga i bobolobo
<MmikePoso> a sad cu dobit i kavu :)
<jelly> bouncer-autonjihalica?
<ravilov> sjednes dijete unutra a ono ga trese
<ravilov> a njemu pase
<MmikePoso> jelly: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Q3A1gF-Z9wh
<ravilov> to smo i mi imali samo sto nikad nismo koristili onaj "auto" dio
<BotaniCar> Majko mila, kako sam ja do sad dijete uzgajao bez toga .. ili sebe :)
<ravilov> oh wait
<ravilov> to nije to
<ravilov> imali smo i to
<ravilov> ali tu smo bogme koristili auto dio :)
<ravilov> MmikePoso, congrats na otkricu :)
<MmikePoso> ravilov: a?
<BotaniCar> ja sam imao samo ono  kaj ima okvir po kojem je razapeta tkanina i da se podesavati nagib pod kojim beba lezi, i to onda mozes ljuljati rukom, i ima vezice kod pojasa da beba ne ispadne. Uz autosjedalicu to su jedine zeke-peke koje smo imali 
<ravilov> MmikePoso, pa na otkricu tog swingseta za bebu
<ravilov> er, swinga
<ravilov> cegalivec
<ravilov> mi smo imali hrpu sto zena zove "baby receptacles" posvuda po kuci
<jelly> heh, ima vibrator dole
<ravilov> jelly, jesi napaljen?
<jelly> ne, zasto pitas
<MmikePoso> kaj su babu receptacles/
<MmikePoso> ?
<ravilov> pa zanima me :p
<jelly> o.o
<jelly> nemam vremena bit napaljen 9-17, osim ak dodje zgodna revizorica u ofis
<ravilov> MmikePoso, pa prevedi si :p
<MmikePoso> 9-17
 * MmikePoso se smije 
<MmikePoso> :)
<ravilov> recimo da su to raznorazne stvarcice i mjesta gdje mozes ubacit bebu i da je zabavljena bar neko vrijeme
<ravilov> recimo ovo je slicno jednom od receptaclea koji smo imali: http://i.walmartimages.com/i/p/00/07/44/51/30/0007445130732_500X500.jpg
<MmikePoso> dobro da mi zena nije na ircu
<jelly> ravilov: i jeste ih spremili ili prodali dalje
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: moja sestra nariba malo jabuke u smjesu meni je to super
<ravilov> jelly, mislim da smo prodali ako se dobro sjecam
<MmikePoso> nda brzi je moj drek
<MmikePoso> ff
<DomaMuffin> SilverSpace: thx !
<SilverSpace> MmikePoso: ja se pokusavao vratiti na ff ali odustao 
<SilverSpace> uh 500 ljudi na kanalu xbmc
<rut> http://www.parkytowers.me.uk/thin/Igel/3210/index.shtml
<rut> nabavio ovo cudo ;) .. 
<rut> jel se ko igrao time ?
<MmikePoso> rut: jel' to hoce hdvideo prikazivat?
<rut> pojima nemam al po spec. mislim da NE
<rut> upravo sam uzeo to malo cudo . 150kn 
<SilverSpace> rut: zasto bi to sranje nabavljao 
<DomaMuffin> cijena ? 
<SilverSpace> hm
<rut> za kucni router
<rut> 150kn
<flyko> gdje?
<rut> gore je neki linux .. nesto na njemackom .. cini mi se da je to bilo u nekom ducanu kao kasa
<rut> http://www.intel-inzinjering.hr/k_110.html
<SilverSpace> rut: zasto bi iz toga iso raditi router?
<rut> zato sto trosi 19W .. x86 sistem .. i dimenzijama mogu sakrit di hocu 
<MmikePoso> SilverSpace: postoje i druge stvari od rpija :)
<MmikePoso> koji je smecav :D
<rut> ima usb cf itd itd ..
<SilverSpace> MmikePoso: je ne kazem da nije
<SilverSpace> ali sve ima svoju namjenu 
<SilverSpace> necu nozem pilat 
<SilverSpace> ili pilom sjeci
<rut> sranje . nemogu mountat data particiju pod bsd-om .. jel ext2-3 ima kakvu enkripciju ? .. 
<jelly-home> nema
<weshmashian> SilverSpace: pa kak onda rezes onaj ful mekani kruh?
<calmpitbull> pa sa zubima
<SilverSpace> weshmashian: lol
<SilverSpace> nemti teamviewer to treba zabraniti 
<DomaMuffin> SilverSpace: meni je praksa pokazala da, kad ljudima spomenem da se teamviewer placa za komercijalnu upotrebu - to je kao da sam im zabranio, i efikasnije :) 
<SilverSpace> DomaMuffin: :)
<SilverSpace> DomaMuffin: kuzis ti to danas dva puta napravim "sranje" a ni pivo ne popijem
<DomaMuffin> Kaj si sjebal ? Uvijek moze gore, da si pivo popil, i giht bi te jebal 
<SilverSpace> nis ja napravim/popravim :)
<SilverSpace> poceli i kamere ugradivati http://is.gd/gHELeo
<flyko> lol
<MmikePoso> kayako kayako
<MmikePoso> zasto si kayako
<rut> http://www71.zippyshare.com/v/18738517/file.html 
<rut> ako netko ima volje pogledat o kakvoj se kasi radi (linux)
<rut> bs=64b
<MmikePoso> BotaniCar: znas kak sam glup
<MmikePoso> to je nevjerojatno
<MmikePoso> :)
<MmikePoso> naime, onaj 'password invalid' za kayako
<MmikePoso> e, pa, to se desi kad nemas php5-mysql instalirn
<MmikePoso> a glupi kayako je tak isprogramiran da ti nece rec mysql_connect() function not founc
<MmikePoso> nego ako je greska, onda ovaj zabrije da je 'mysql password invalid'
<MmikePoso> :)
<SilverSpace> MmikePoso: hebote kak si to naso 
<ctcp3> kompijuteri
<SilverSpace> racunala
<MmikePoso> SilverSpace:pa, iso sam napisat svoju PHP skriptu koja se spaja na bazu
<MmikePoso> i onda kad sam napiso svoju
<MmikePoso> vidio sam: mysql_connect() function not found
<MmikePoso> reko, tu si, sunce da ti sakrijem
<MmikePoso> mislim, glup sam
<MmikePoso> sto to nisam prvo napravio :)
<MmikePoso> ugl, instalirao php5-mysql paket, i sve radi
<MmikePoso> moro sam samo fejkat mac adresu kartice
<SilverSpace> svaka cast :) to mi je najgadnija greska kad kopam po necemu kaj nije kriv za gresku 
<SilverSpace> Lenovo je cetvrti ili peti po prodaji smart tulifona 
<jelly-home> MmikePoso: mac adresu...?
<SilverSpace> ne mogu vjerovati u to
<MmikePoso> jelly: licenca je vezana za istu
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: oni imaju hrpu modela samo za kinu
<SilverSpace> jelly-home:  da bas gledam 
<jelly-home> MmikePoso: krades kayako?? <g>
<MmikePoso> jelly-home: micem ga na drugi stroj
<jelly-home> aha
<jelly-home> mrzim softver koji tak prestane raditi, bas se vidi da je vendor djubre koje gleda svaku lipu
<SilverSpace> i cijene su im pristojne http://www.geekbuying.com/Search/?keyword=lenovo&c=315
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: izbjegavati geekbuying, lazu o cijenama u reklamama, te o specifikacijama isto
<jelly-home> tipa "snizeno sa $350 na $150" a uredjaj nikad nigdje nije imao cijenu $350
<jelly-home> i kad jednom nes kupis, spemaju sa nevezanim, nebitnim mailovima do daljnjeg
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: da :)
<jelly-home> rekao bi nesto rasisticki ali necu
<SilverSpace> nisam ni mislio nikada od njh kupit ista 
<weshmashian> MmikePoso: nemoj trgat kayako majketi :)
<jelly-home> Jira predje u 60-day evaluation mode, ali nastavi raditi
<SilverSpace> kod ovih ni nema lenova http://www.ditech.at/
<DomaMuffin> erm, MmikePoso ti .. ti si nevjerojatan nekad :) Isao si pisati svoj drkjeb, radije nego da procitas prvu stranicu migration guidea na wikiu ? :) 
<DomaMuffin> .flash MmikePoso
 * datase flashes her (^)(^) for MmikePoso
<SilverSpace> :)
<MmikePoso> DomaMuffin: migration sta? :)
<MmikePoso> DomaMuffin: da je kayako normalan i da javlja greske normalno, sve bi bilo ok :)
<MmikePoso> jbg, testni server
<MmikePoso> kolega je maknuo php5-mysql neki dan jer mu smetalo za nesto
<jelly-home> DomaMuffin: dokumentacija je za kukavice
<jelly-home> ... i one kojima se ne da radit dvaput isti posal
<MmikePoso> ja cu poludet
<MmikePoso> pokrenem index.php s phpclijem
<MmikePoso> i dobijem 'blatrakuracovoono'
<MmikePoso> pokrenem iz browsera
<MmikePoso> i dobijem
<MmikePoso> AHA!
<MmikePoso> glupan, opet
<MmikePoso> treba restartat apa-che
 * weshmashian <3 MmikePoso danas
 * DomaMuffin samo ceka kad ce MmikePoso pocet pljuvat ksql :)
<jelly-home> hmm, fritzbox sam od sebe ukljucio wireless 
<jelly-home> tocno mjesec dana nakon paljenja
<DomaMuffin> :) It's a ferature!
<jelly-home> also, izgubio se menu netry za promjenu wireless passworda
<DomaMuffin> 0o0o , it's a ISP provided feature !
<DomaMuffin> kaj ti imas sebi stelat password :) 
<DomaMuffin> naoves helpdesk i bok :D ili stisnes onaj gumbek na skatuljici 
<jelly-home> ne bi ni primijetio da nisam vidio priajvljenu cudnu MAC adresu 
<DomaMuffin> Ja imam svoja cuda, opet centos bugovi :) Sjecas se mozda kad sam ujutro pitao zna li tko kak pokrpat' quemu ? Spojim se sad od doma, i radi .. selfhealing .. skynet .. CentOS !
<jelly-home> fakat cu morat nazvat korisnicku
 * jelly-home bedast
<jelly-home> nagradno pitanje, da li da ih nazovem preko tog istog routera :-)
<DomaMuffin> DA DA DA!!! Odmah, dok jos netko radi :) 
<jelly-home> kopo radi 0-24
<DomaMuffin> o0o0
<jelly-home> dok sam imao internet preko ${employer}a zvao bi ih u 1 ujutro... ak oni mogu mene zvat kad nesto krepa, mogu i ja njih
<rut> ajmo geekovi .. moze pomoc oko ovog 
<rut> http://pastebin.com/Ys5Zqpft
<rut> http://pastebin.com/JievbE9V
<jelly-home> rut: da se ne jebes sa offsetima, mozes napraviti loopback device sa losetup, i onda napraviti device particije sa kpartx
<jelly-home> a Nov  5 20:54:25 harkum kernel: EXT4-fs (loop0): Couldn't mount because of unsupported optional features (1) se doima kao da je jednostavno prestar kernel
<jelly-home> jel barem 3.2?
<rut> nemam pojima koji je . .
<jelly-home> uname -a
<rut> cek da pogledam 
<rut> 2.6.32
<jelly-home> samo 2.6.32?  Nema nista iza?
<rut> Linux harkum 2.6.32-358.2.1.el6.x86_64 #1 SMP Wed Mar 13 00:26:49 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<jelly-home> koja je to cudna distra
<jelly-home> eeee
<jelly-home> lako moguce da RHEL6 kernel fali support za neku sitnicu
<jelly-home> ne sjecam se kad je dodan support za manji inode size od 128
<DomaMuffin> jelly: centos 6.4 , to je kernel koji dobi'sh 
<jelly-home> tj. za onaj od =128, a manji od 256
<rut> e jelly . sve je to teorija sto ti pises .. konkretan problem je tu ..
<jelly-home> makar mi se cini da bi 'el6 to trebao imati
<jelly-home> DomaMuffin: a nema neki backportani noviji
<DomaMuffin> jelly: vjerojatno ima, nije mi palo na pamet jos i backporte na taj dr.. tamo stavljat'
<jelly-home> ne da mi se gledati u rhel changelog, ak se fs za inode size 128 ne da mountat, prva stvar koju bi probao je noviji kernel
<jelly-home> sa* inode size 128
<ravilov> MmikePoso, jel znas da je 9pm?
<ravilov> ili si i ti u drugoj vremenskoj zoni?
<MmikePoso> ne kuzim
<jelly-home> poso←→kuća
<DomaMuffin> jelly: tvoj mocni unicode mi je strgao ekran 
<jelly-home> ne znam kak dobiti onu strelicu koja ide u oba smjera 
<jelly-home> DomaMuffin: kupi bolji ekran!
<jelly-home> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3MteSlpxCpo
<datase> jelly-home: Title: [Official Video] Daft Punk - Pentatonix, Views: 275471, Rating: 99.14507%
<ravilov> MmikePoso, pa vec je 9 a ti jos radis poso...
<ravilov> jelly-home, ↔
<ravilov> (meni se ne vidi ali trebalo bi bit to)
<jelly-home> je, al ne znam koja Compose kombinacija je to
<jelly-home> <- je lijevo, -> je desno, <> je dijamant
<ravilov> jelly-home, gucharmap :p
<jelly-home> eh
<jelly-home> mogu i ja kcharselect al
<ravilov> znam znam
<ravilov> nije cool
<jelly-home> Compose C C C P
<ravilov> ha
<ravilov> znam za to
<jelly-home> ne znam jel taj kuži iko osim nas i Rusa
<ravilov> kud ces vise
<ravilov> to je vec bar trecina svijeta
<jelly-home>  ☭   
<ravilov> ew
<ravilov> farbe
<ravilov> sto zmigaju
<jelly-home> zmigaju?!
<ravilov> meni da
<jelly-home> siroce
<jelly-home>   ★  
<ravilov> fala
<tonil> hm
<tonil> magic
<jelly-home> johnson
<tonil> how do you do that jelly-home ?
<ravilov> tonil, na qwebircu nikako
<jelly-home> da, baš sam gledao koji klijent
<ravilov> pogotovo ne na win7
<ravilov> :p
<tonil> lol
<tonil> ovo je trenutno zbog Å¡kole
<tonil> zobg officea
<tonil> da li radi na chatzilli?
<jelly-home> radi na hexchatu
<jelly-home> ooh.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-mdBqbtd5t0
<datase> jelly-home: Title: GAZEBO - I LIKE CHOPIN  (INSTRUMENTAL VERSION)    1983, Views: 122669, Rating: 99.538908%
<ravilov> woo, go karaoke!
<jelly-home> rejni dejz nevr sej gudbajjj
 * ravilov gives jelly-home a handset of ♪♪♪
<ravilov> handful*
<SilverSpace> opa revolucija na kanalu
<jelly-home> hm, ili grafovi imaju off-by-one-day error, ili je mailman prosli mjesec krenuo slati obavijesti jedan dan ranije
<SilverSpace> i to crvena revolucija
<jelly-home> budi se istok i zapad
<flyko> [-]
<flyko> haha, kako znam da je antivirus update bio
<flyko> cooler na procesoru zavrti na max
<SilverSpace> dimi se
<flyko> i onda tek prozor skoci AV definitions updated :)
<jelly-home> kaspersky?
<tonil> kaspersky je dobra solucija presao sam an njega sa eseta
<flyko> ma eset glupi
<jelly-home> s/dobra/jeftina/, cini mi se, ali nemam iskustva osim sto mi usporava virtualku
<ravilov> linux je jos bolja solucija
<SilverSpace> :)
<flyko> morat cu preci na kaspersky, samo da istekne ova licenca
<tonil> jelly-home: koja je komanda za zastavu soviet uniona?
<tonil> compose CCCP?
<ravilov> ...sure
<jelly-home> za znak, da
<flyko> ja sam htio trinidad i tobaco, al sam fuloa
<flyko> failo
<ravilov> tobaco?
<ravilov> ha
<jelly-home> hehe, tobacco
<flyko> [\\]
<ravilov> jelly-home, eto ti ideja za testirat antivirus - http://xkcd.com/350/
<tonil> izgleda da si falio opet
<flyko> ovak nekak, samo deblja crta
<SilverSpace>  ☭
<SilverSpace> ♬ ♪ ♫
<flyko> irssi cudno procesira zastavu, samo pola vidim
<calmpitbull> od kud vam sada to
<SilverSpace> 卍
<SilverSpace> ups
<calmpitbull> rofl
<SilverSpace> :(
<calmpitbull> ionak je u dobru smjer okrenut
<flyko> ☯
<SilverSpace> ☢
<calmpitbull> 
<calmpitbull> kak se to radi?
<SilverSpace> ⚤ 
<ravilov> tipkovnicom
<calmpitbull> ravilov: hvala 
<ravilov> molim, i drugi put
<tonil> lol
<tonil> 𒐧
<tonil> crap
<tonil> didn't work
<calmpitbull> jesi pokusao sa tipkovnicom?
<ravilov> a lijepo sam mu rekao da u qwebircu ne radi
<tonil> um zasto vidim onda ostale characthere ak ne radi?
<ravilov> vidit mozes
<ravilov> slat ne
<tonil> ah mmkay
<calmpitbull> to je ko na kad dobijes lapdance mozes gledat al ne dirat
<SilverSpace> ░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░
<SilverSpace> ░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░
<SilverSpace> ░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░
<SilverSpace> ░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░
<SilverSpace> ░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░
<SilverSpace> lol
<tonil> ￦
<calmpitbull> banana
<SilverSpace> ☠
<tonil> ✟✡	✔
<ravilov> znas inace da mozes otvoriti vlastiti kanal i koristiti ga za igranje, right?
<SilverSpace> ravilov: nije zanimljivo kad si sam 
<SilverSpace> :)
<tonil> ravilov: vidis na mogu 
<calmpitbull> bas super
<SilverSpace>  Mandžukić M. uso u 59 a u 65 zabio
<calmpitbull> pa nije valjda da se opet gleda nogomet
<SilverSpace> calmpitbull: gledam dvije :)
<calmpitbull> pa da naravno...nadam se na dva monitora ili 78" televizijama 
<SilverSpace> yah sad mi sve puklo
<calmpitbull> hahahah
<calmpitbull> hej
<calmpitbull> nemam pojma zasto me iubacije
<tonil> hm
<tonil> jel itko isao u kina nedavno
<tonil> ima li sta vrijedno pogledati
<tonil> planiram ici na hobita u 12 mjescu
<tonil> ove godine sam pogledao the lone rangera i star trek into darkness
<calmpitbull> ma pojma nemam vec dugo nisam bio u kinu
<SilverSpace> ne gledam filmove
<SilverSpace> opet glavom mandzo
<calmpitbull> SilverSpace: kak to mislis da ne gledas filmove
<calmpitbull> kaj onda samo serije
<tonil> odoh u krpe laku noc
<SilverSpace> calmpitbull: da serije samo :) vise ni ne znam koji sam zadnji film pogledao
<calmpitbull> ma tak i ja zadnje vrijeme...al priznam da pogledam kakav film al kada je produkcija serija bolja 
<calmpitbull> nis idem ja pogledat walking dead
<calmpitbull> hehehe
<calmpitbull> nisam jos
<SilverSpace> paket je poslan 23. 9. kaj mislis jel bude dosao 
<SilverSpace> calmpitbull: ja jucer na fox kanalu
<SilverSpace> mislimm da ga ne bu 
<SilverSpace> hm ima jos jedan od dx 26.9
<SilverSpace> ni taj jos nije doso
<SilverSpace> pih
<SilverSpace> pusiona 35$
#ubuntu-hr 2013-11-06
<hbogner> Pozdrav
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: a sto veli tracking 
<jelly-home> mozda je opet sjednica ck sk kine
<hbogner> Joj moram i ja od kineza narucit hrpu stvari
<calmpitbull> jutro
<BotaniCar|2> Dobro jutro, junacine
<drj_cro> jutro
<BotaniCar|2> Sve mi je sporo, ono kaj nije se vuche ! Zivjeli problemi prvog svijeta ! 
<BotaniCar|2> Pocet cu izradjivati MLC (My little centos) figurice deformiranih degenericnih pingvina s unikatnim bolestima.
<BotaniCar|2> Nisam nervozan, zasto ? :D
<drj_cro> :)
<jelly> > Windows Phone nezaustavljivo grabi prema sve većem tržišnom udjelu, a na tržištima Europe, Azije i Južne Amerike bilježi zavidne rezultate.
<jelly> veli spam od Microsofta
<BotaniCar|2> Ovo je magija: http://www.zaslike.com/files/4m7xh6dhapyeokzr3ojt.gif
<calmpitbull> hahaha....ja ne poznam nikog koji ima winfone
<jelly> sa nule nemreš ići nego prema većem...
<BotaniCar|2> Windows phone ? To je ono kaj cak ni ja nisam kupio ? :D
<rut> ja imam wp :)
<rut> sranjeeee
<rut> http://www.gsmarena.com/huawei_ascend_w1-5065.php
<rut> cim nemozes staticku IP upisat za wifi znas koliko je sati ... paranoja .. 
<jelly> jel se to moze na androidu?
<calmpitbull> boli grlo
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: android defaulta na DHCP ,ali mozes rucno parametrizirati ( ako nisam krivo procitao, pa ispadne da si pitao nekaj drugo) :) 
 * drj_cro jos uvijek zali za svojim n900
<jelly> da
<jelly> dobro si procitao!!1
<obruT> jel sam ja jedini sto me zivcira da na linuxu nakon toliko godina postojanja nisu popeglane neke osnovne pizdarije ? :P
<calmpitbull> obruT: koje?
<obruT> pa na primjer da odjednom vise ne mogu printat duplex na printeru na kojem je to radilo prije koji mjesec ? :P
<obruT> onak, vrlo jednostavna i osnovna funkcija
<ctcp3> duplex sux
<obruT> mislim, prije 15 godina mi je to bilo normalno, da se najebem sa slaganjem printera i da mi pol stvari ne radi
<ctcp3> ne treba ti to
<obruT> danas mi to nije normalno
<obruT> jucer sam se bas nazivcirao oko toga
<ctcp3> btw, koji printer imas
<obruT> neki hp deskjet 3xyz... ne znam tocno koji model :)
<ctcp3> meni canoni na duplex printaju samo u draft modu
<drj_cro> kad smo kupovali printere prvo smo ih uzeli na test da vidimo kako sve to radi sa pingvinom,i od tad uzimamo samo te printere
<obruT> uglavnom, to je printer/scanner, ima wifi, tak da radi preko mreze bez problema
<obruT> drj_cro: ovaj je full podrzan pod linuxom (zato sam ga i kupio), full supportan sa hplip driverima, sve je radilo savrseno, a onda jucer vise nije radilo
<obruT> wtf.
<jelly> obruT: ostali su odavno slegli ramenima
 * obruT ne kupuje hardver koji nije podrzan pod linuxom
<ctcp3> reinstaliraj komp
<ctcp3> xd
<obruT> ctcp3: da nisam pristojan, sad bi ti reko nesto ruzno
<ctcp3> xdd
<obruT> iako, to sto je nesto podrzano pod linuxom danas, tko zna kak ce bit za koju godinu... 
<obruT> odnosno, tko zna kak ce bit sa novom verzijom kernela :P
<jelly> obruT: vrati natrag backup sustava od prekjucer i vidi dal radi
<obruT> jelly :)
 * jelly mrtav ozbiljan
<obruT> doma backupiram samo podatke, OS ne
<jelly> sucks to be you?
<obruT> ne vidim uopce svrhu
<jelly> jos uvijek ne vidis svrhu?
<obruT> nope
<jelly> ok
<calmpitbull> ja nemam problema sa time...to ti je to kad postanes power user onda imas probleme...a kada si noob wanna  be power user onda imas jos uvijek pocetnicku srecu
<jelly> calmpitbull: kakav je to power user koji nema backup onog sto mu je bitno, ukljucujuci OS postavke za printer ako mu je to bitno
<obruT> jelly: ne vjerujem da se ista mijenjalo u OS postavkama za printer
<obruT> mozda je uletio neki update koji je sjebo driver ili nesto
<obruT> printer radi, sve radi, duplex printanje radi ako koristis HP-ov tool za printanje, ali openoffice recimo ne nudi duplex opciju vise
<obruT> mogu ja vratit sustav na staro, i sta onda ? necu imat apdejtani stroj ?
<obruT> ja osobno fakat ne vidim razloga da si doma backupiram OS kao takav... backupirani su mi svi podaci, sve baze i /etc direktorij... ostalo ak se skrsi, friski install i za par minuta imam sustav up&running
<obruT> ak treba, puknem odma zadnju verziju
<drj_cro> obruT: pa kaj ti neda na postavkama printera duplex(libre tak meni bar radi)
<obruT> neda peder vise... radilo je sve ok prije valjda mjesec dva kad sam printao nesto, jucer vise ne daje
<jelly> pa onda napravi friski install i imaj sustav up & running
<drj_cro> a iz drugih dokumenata ti da duplex?
<BotaniCar|2> obruT: ako ti je modalitet koristenja printea jednom u mjesec-dva , toj problem nije printer nego lakomislena kupnja :) Za pare koje printer kosta si mogao printati kod nekog drugog iduce 3 godine :) 
<obruT> BotaniCar|2: trebao mi je scanner prvenstveno :)
<jelly> backup OS-a sluzi tome da mozes napraviti downgrade i povrat postavki ak se nesto sjebe (npr. ak prestane raditi duplex)
<obruT> i imat neapdejtani sustav :) pogotovo ak ima neke security pizdarije pokrpane u medjuvremenu
<BotaniCar|2> obruT: skruseno priznajem da sam olako presao preko navoda da je multifunkcijski uredjaj :) 
<jelly> obruT: jel ti bitnije security pizdarije ili duplex?
<obruT> security pizdarije
<BotaniCar|2> :) 
<jelly> ok, problem rijesen
<obruT> uocpe ne kuzite u cemu je problem
 * BotaniCar|2 uzme kokice i postavlja se u ulogu obojce ucesnika rasprave
<BotaniCar|2> problem je kaj devovi sjebu 5 stvari dok popatchaju neki svoj minoritet u aplikaciji koju ni ne koristim ! 
<jelly> bugovi se desavaju, to nemres izbjec
<obruT> problem je u tome da neke osnovne funkcije koje danas ljudi uzimaju zdravo za gotovo, pa cak i mi koji linux koristimo vec 15 godina, znaju radit sranja u danasnje vrijeme na linuxu...
<obruT> to me zivcira
<obruT> a star sam vise da se zivciram oko toga
<calmpitbull> pa nema os bez sranja
<BotaniCar|2> ja nakon svakog scheduliranog updatea centosa moram iznova slagati nagios i munin .. ok, ne svakog .. pokusao sam mitigirati slom zivaca mantranjem "da sve radi, tko bi tr trebao" :) 
<jelly> isto takvi bugovi se desavaju i na ostalim OS-ovima.  fast-updating Linuxi samo imaju vise updatea i vise em novih bugova, em regresija
<BotaniCar|2> "release early, release often" ( and screw you admins) 
<jelly> klasicni workaround je a) imati bar dva racunala, ili b) moci napraviti fallback na stariju verziju koja radi
<obruT> ode :)
<drj_cro> puko mu backup :)
<obruT> bwahahaha :)
<BotaniCar|2> morning ragequit 
<BotaniCar|2> wb jelly :) 
<obruT> inace, HTPC doma drzim na uzici oko updateova i svega jer sam se najebo oko usb dvb-t prijemnika... taj stroj ima cak i sistem backupiran :) to je bila muka natjerat da radi na novijim kernelima
 * BotaniCar|2 presuti da s windows media centorom nema nikakvih jebova i nema backup :)
<jelly> windows media centos?
<BotaniCar|2> *snort*
<obruT> nemam niti ja s ovim problema kao media centar softverom ... no driver za dvb-t prijemnik je nocna mora (odnosno ne driver nego jebeni kernel u kojem se api mijenja cesce nego dugorocna prognoza dhmz-a)
<BotaniCar|2> Da koristis 'doze ne bi nikad dobio kernel update :) 
<obruT> iskreno se nadam da ih necu morat nikad koristit za ista ozbiljno... uopce se ne snalazim na doticnima
 * BotaniCar|2 potpuno indiferentan prema OSu na koji ga natjeraju da koristi. Trik je da o svemu jednako ne znas.
<obruT> ovih dana bas nesto radim na jednoj udaljenoj win kanti, blazeni cygwin
<BotaniCar|2> Kad si mmiketast i ne da ti se citati dokumentaciju :) 
 * BotaniCar|2 hides
<obruT> i nc, zivio nc... da nema njega, fakat ne znam sto bi
<BotaniCar|2> o0o0o NextReports postao open source, jos koja godina i ne bum moral crystal reportse kupovati ! :)
<drj_cro> otkad sam nasao jasperreports ne koristim vise nist drugo 
<ivoks> od svih zena na svijetu...
<ivoks> mene MmikePoso poka na facebooku
<MmikePoso> kaj oces :P
<ivoks> idem se odmorit malo
<ivoks> ajde, uzivajte...
<calmpitbull> a ja idem u prokleti grad
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> jelly: traking kaze da je jos u kini :)
<weshmashian> mornin'
<BotaniCar|2> o0o0o , para :) 
<BotaniCar|2> Kad pomislis da si sve vidio, movie posters from hell: http://i.imgur.com/mcmxjlx.jpg
<jelly> heh http://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/hrvatska/296864/Placa-sefa-HAKOM-a-veca-je-od-premijerove-ili-ministarske.html
<BotaniCar|2> Ovo me podsjeca na vjesticu od neki dan, intervjuiraju ministra zdravstva oko toga kaj ce poduzeti s strajkom ljecnika, i frajer kaze da ce im preispitati place, da mu je nevjerojatno da su neki doktori bolje placeni od njega :) 
<jelly> ... zasto ne bi bili, ako i rade toliko!
<BotaniCar|2> Pa,da. Svaki od tih doktora je morao bar jednom, makar greskom, nekom spasiti zivot, dok ovi foteljasi spasavaju samo vlastite guzice .. 
<BotaniCar|2> Joj, da nisam ozenjen, brijem da se nakon svog ovog interneta nebi ni mogao ozeniti: http://funnie.st/321750/weird-things-anime-shows/17/?epic=sf
<SilverSpace> http://www.linuxzasve.com/jedan-od-kljucnih-kde-razvijatelja-prekinuo-je-sve-veze-s-ubuntuom#comment-20479
<BotaniCar|2> Velim ja da ce Canonical biti Vrag2.0 :) 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar|2: lol 
<BotaniCar|2> Pa ovo je prirodni razvoj dogadjaja , bit ce i gore :) Mislim "gore" .. uvijek mora biti netko tko ce reci "ovo je ok, tako radimo"  taj netko obicno ispadne i posran u procesu 
<SilverSpace> koliko gluposti u komentarima 
<SilverSpace> boli glava
<ravilov> obruT, meni moj korporativni antivirus kaze da je nc malware i ne da mi ga instalirat :)
<obruT> bwahahaha :)
<weshmashian> vec vidim naslove tipa 'Canonical je novi Microsoft' or smtn
<BotaniCar> Da bar, pa da mofu reci kako mi novinari kradu rijeci iz usta :) 
<jelly> ravilov: alat za hakovanje
<obruT> nc je najbolji alat za file transfer :)
<obruT> moze radit i kompresirano i prenosit cijele direktorije s fajlovima i permissionima i svim :)
<jelly> BotaniCar: valjda je to nastavak od http://funnie.st/321750/weird-things-anime-shows/5/?epic=sf
<BotaniCar> jelly: to-e-to :) 
<jelly> lik koji je slozio kompilaciju tih slika nije ni blizu gledao stvarno cudne anime
<obruT> jelly: slazem se :)
<jelly> cak ni ne uzevsi pornjavu u obzir
<obruT> cak i ovi "normalni" animei imaju totalno bizarnih ideja :)
<obruT> i da, hentai ne treba ni spominjat :)
<jelly> recimo, http://imgur.com/gallery/BpEsgD5 
<jelly> (iz filma Paprika, koji je bio podeblja inspiracija za Inception)
<SilverSpace> na cemu ste vi i ja bi malo :)
<SilverSpace> kakav je to mob za 5000k http://www.jutarnji.hr/prevara-preko-interneta-brodanin-kupio-mobitel-za-5000-kuna--a-na-kucnu-adresu-mu-stigao-komad-drveta/1137950/
<jelly> najnoviji ajfon na primjer
<ctcp3> "Pred dostavljaèem, a neposredno prije plaæanja, 59-godišnjak je otvorio kutiju"
<ctcp3> bas da mi je vidit postara koji ce predat nekome paket (a kamoli dat ga jos i otvorit) prije placanja i potpisivanja
<ctcp3> i nije mi jasna ta fora s murjom da nece mrdnut dupe ak cifra nije bar 1000 kn
<ctcp3> cak mislim da su sad digli na 2000 kn
<SilverSpace> Iako mobitelu nije bilo ni traga, 59-godišnjak je bio primoran platiti dostavljeni komad drveta.
<SilverSpace> ??
<ravilov> jelly, ma znam ja zasto bi ga neki prerevni antivir mogao oznaciti kao opasnog
<ravilov> ali svejedno mi blesavo
<ravilov> ne zna antivir da ja *znam* sta radim :)
<jelly> obrlati se svom administratoru!
<SilverSpace> ctcp3: kak to mislis 
<ravilov> kak da ne
<ravilov> moj "administrator" je hrpa birokrata koji actually i ne znaju sta rade
<jelly> onda digni vm i vrti nc pod normalnim OS-om
<BotaniCar> Nece mi KVM NAT-ati virtualku. Na hostu sam inejblao ip forward i stavio input/output iptables ruleove , kao i masquerade rule. ne mogu ni pingati host iz virtualke, kamoli nekaj na vanjskoj mrezi. Ima tko kakav prijedlog ?
<SilverSpace> jelly: aha :) to sranje 
<ravilov> jelly, imam i VM i vanjski disk, ali nije to to kad mi treba onako nabrzinu
<ravilov> slijedi - SilverSpace, uzivo sa WC-a
<jelly> ravilov: al ne kuzim, ne moze ti group policy postavljati "hrpa birokrata" nego je neko minimalno tehnicki osvijesten na kraju lance
<ravilov> jelly, netko to tehnicki odradi ali hrpa birokrata to odobri i postambilja, i taj jedan nema pravo to mijenjati osim ako ga nije briga za otkaz
<BotaniCar> ravilov kao da opisuje moje radno mjesto na momente :)
<ravilov> jelly, poanta je da oni koji imaju tehnicko znanje redovito nisu oni koji donose konacne odluke ;)
<jelly> mislim imam i ja takvih sranja ali ako me sprecava da radim svoj posal, onda se u 95% slucajeva moze dogovorit i overrideat
<ravilov> to stoji, ali jbg, nc mi nije kritican za posao
<ravilov> samo je nice to have
<jelly> eh, drzi taj VM online, jedan Alt-Tab away
<ravilov> ne isplati mi se samo zbog nc
<ravilov> a i time nc gubi na prakticnosti
<jelly> moja windows virtualka je non-stop online
<ravilov> nije meni neki bed, samo mi ponekad smijesno koliko je agresivna ova "zastita" koju su nam nametnuli
<SilverSpace> ravilov: nisam ja nives celzijus 
<ravilov> reklo bi se da nisi :p
<jelly> nopix
<jelly> nopliz
<ctcp3> SilverSpace : bio sam away. sta kak mislim?
<ctcp3> pa mora platit ak preuzme posiljku
<jelly> Dečak sedi na trotoaru i plače.
<jelly> Dolazi Superman i pita ga-”Ko te dirao dečko?”
<jelly> Dečak kroz suze odgovara-”Chuck Norris”
<jelly> Superman -”E jebi ga ,što si ga zajebavao….”
<ctcp3> nemre preuzet i otvorit pa ne platit xD
<ctcp3> dapace, nemre ni preuzet od postara prije neg potpise+plati
<ctcp3> postu se ne tice jel ga neko prevario
<ctcp3> nit postara zanima jel narucio mobitel il drvenu kladu
<ctcp3> posta mora posiljatelju platit 5.000 kn za taj paket
<ctcp3> tak da njih boli ona stvar za igranje policajca
<ctcp3> plati, uzmi i aj cao
<tparcina1> Jel itko ima iskustva s Hylafax-om?
<tparcina1> Mail2fax mi u određenim kombinacijama radi a u određenim ne. :(
<SilverSpace> ctcp3: u krivu si pacanje nakon preuzimanja 
<ctcp3> zar mislis da mozes uzet paket i otvorit ga prije placanja?
<BotaniCar> Znam da mi kvartovski postar koristi svaku priliku da ne gubi vrijeme na mene s isporukama, uhvatio sam ga kak bez zvonjenja ostavlja onu zutu cedulju. Bilo po reguli ili ne, ne mogu ga zamisliti kako strpljivo ceka da se ja uvjerim da zaprimam upravo ono sto sam narucio 
<ctcp3> da, to s obavijesti im je ustaljena praksa, al to je drugo
<ctcp3> nemre ti ni nesmije dat paket ak nisi potpiso
<ctcp3> a kamoli platio
<ctcp3> nije to konzum
<ctcp3> dodjes, malo otvaras, malo pogledas robu
<ctcp3> pa bi ne bi
<ctcp3> njihov poso je dostava od tu do tu
<ctcp3> i dalje ih ne zanima
<ctcp3> ak oces, oces
<ctcp3> ak neces, kazes da vrate paket
<ctcp3> i svrsena prica sto se njih tice
<jelly> BotaniCar: jel zivimo u istom kvartu?!
<BotaniCar> jelly: brijem da nemremo biti udaljeniji, a da mozemo reci da zivimo u istom gradu :) Ocito je nacin rada isti bez obzira na kvart
<rut> botanicar .. opet isto ko jucer .. ako je idlle > 5min problemi
<BotaniCar> rut: mogu ti potvrditi da je problem negdje "kod tebe", ja sam se spojio iz firme , jedini rekonekti su kad mi je DSL mijenajao IP na jednoj ili drugoj strani. 
<rut> mislis . a svugdje mi radi OK ?
<rut> Write failed: Broken pipe
<BotaniCar> Imas roota, debugiraj, ja sam izveo svoj zakljucak. Ako mi radi i doma i s posla, bez dodatne konfiguracije - problem je u tebi
<rut> upravo debugirao 
<BotaniCar> kul, kaebilo ? 
<rut> neznam al vidim da tvoj server ne odgovara 
<rut> evo ti na pvt 
<BotaniCar> pa, to i nije neki debugging :) 
<BotaniCar> No, ponovit cu ti opet, ovaj sam cas spojen na taj server. Spajanje sam izvrsio u 15:39, ako konekcija potraje duze od 5 min, znas sto cu zakljuciti ?
<rut> da ti je OK 
<rut> evo sad cu probat sa win da vidim 
<BotaniCar> ja odem pusit, to je obicno najbolje investiranih 5 min, kad nemam vise
<BotaniCar> Usput, s posla se spajam prek debiana, doma sam s 'doza spajao. Brijem da problem nije OS specific. 
<SilverSpace> ctcp3: znaci ti svaki paket koji ti stigne najprije platis pa onda pogledas kaj je u njemu.
<BotaniCar> SFW: http://imgur.com/gallery/pbmtU
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: pa to svi radimo :) 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: ne kod placanja postaru
<BotaniCar> rut: sad sam probao nekaj procackati po stroju, jos mi je konekcija ziva 
<SilverSpace> pogotovo vrednonosne posiljke 
<rut> ja sam sad spojen iz win i vidim da jos uvjek 2 konekcije vise a jedna pukla prije 5 a druga prije 15min
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: u svim mojim susretima spostarima ja sam mogao dobiti samo informaciju od kud paket dolazi, nikad mi nisu dali ni da opipam paket prije placanja. Mozda me levate cijeli zivot, doduse
<BotaniCar> rut: to ti je dobar indikator da su pukle na drugoj strani.
<BotaniCar> Na koncu i nije neki issue, pokreni screen, ako i pukne dok ne radis, nema veze, kad ces raditi spojit ces se opet 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: u ostalom paket nije mogao ni takav biti primljen u posti
<ctcp3> <SilverSpace> ctcp3: znaci ti svaki paket koji ti stigne najprije platis pa onda pogledas kaj je u njemu.
<ctcp3> drugacije ni nemres
<ctcp3> kad mi nes dodje sa suda, postar neda ni da vidis omotnicu od kog je
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: da, taj dio i meni smrdi. 
<ctcp3> prije neg potpises
<ctcp3> a kamoli da otvaras pakete
<ctcp3> ak tebi tvoj postar da, onda to radi na svoju ruku
<ctcp3> i riskira
<BotaniCar> Znao sam da je ctcp3 utjerivac dugova za mafiju ! 
 * jelly hides
<ctcp3> "<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: u ostalom paket nije mogao ni takav biti primljen u posti"
<ctcp3> kak to mislis nije mogo bit primljen, lol
<ctcp3> prvo, paket doneses zatvoren, nisi obvezan pokazivat sadrzaj
<BotaniCar> *jelly hides a body he ment to mail 
<SilverSpace> postar ne smije primiti zatvoreni paket 
<ctcp3> drugo, cak i da jesi, sta njih briga sta neko salje cjepanicu
<BotaniCar> ctcp3: to bas i nije tako za vrijednosne/osigurane posiljke. 
<ctcp3> oni imaju svoju tarifu za naplatit i boli ih
<ctcp3> BotaniCar : u zadnjih 10 godina sam poslao nekoliko tisuca vrijednosnih/otkupnih paketa
<ctcp3> doneses im sve zapakirano i ispunjeno
<ctcp3> lupe ti zigove i naplete
<ctcp3> i ZABOLI IH
<SilverSpace> ctcp3: krivo rade 
<ctcp3> ne bi reko
<ctcp3> po cijelom ZGu sam tak slao
<ctcp3> tresnjevka glavna posta
<ctcp3> tresnjevka plac
<BotaniCar> ctcp3: briga ih je jer odgovaraju za tu cjepanicu. Recimo da je u paketuu stvari bila replika mog pimpeka od ceskog kristala i ja ju posaljem kao osiguranu/vrijednosnu posiljku tebi. Mislis da se u posti nece prvo uvjeriti da je karson u jednom komadu , nego ce me pustiti da posaljem pol kile slomljenog stakla i naplatim osiguranje ? 
<ctcp3> glavni kol branimirova
<ctcp3> posta na trgu jurisiceva
<ctcp3> i jos tucet njih
<SilverSpace> svaki paket nisam ja zatvarao nego sluzbenik na salteru
<BotaniCar> Tocno, SilverSpace
<ctcp3> to ak ste im tak donijeli
<ctcp3> al ak ste im vec donijeli zapakirano i zatvoreno
<ctcp3> nece niko otvarat
<BotaniCar> nece primiti
<ctcp3> lol, ma nemoj
<ctcp3> <ctcp3> BotaniCar : u zadnjih 10 godina sam poslao nekoliko tisuca vrijednosnih/otkupnih paketa
<ctcp3> ovo "tisuce" nije pretjerivanje vec doslovno
<BotaniCar> ja ti govorim iz prve ruke, ako je tvoje iskustvo drugacije, onda tvoji postanski sluzbenici ne postuju vlastitu regulu. 
<BotaniCar> Nisi jedini koji je poslao simo tamo koju kilokunu , ali si jedini koji tvrdi ono sto tvrdis
<ctcp3> pa kolege s kojima sam radio takodjer su tak slali
<ctcp3> broj paketa je mozda cak i 10.000
<ctcp3> bilo da je slano u onim velikim zutim omotnicama sa zracnim jastucima
<ctcp3> bilo male kartonske kutije velicine napajanja
<BotaniCar> Gle, necu uopce dalje ulaziti u to. Ako mislis da te zajebavamo nazovi postu i pitaj da li vrijednosnu posiljku mozes donijeti vec zapakiranu pa ces cuti. Uopce me nebi cudilo da ti gledaju kroz prste (ili kolegama) ako te svaki dan 4x vide da nekaj predajes, ali to nije po pravilima rada
<ctcp3> bilo da sam slao kucista i monitore
<ctcp3> dobro, po tebi je razlog da ne bi unutra bilo nes "slomljeno" prije slanja
<ctcp3> a kaj ak nije tak "ocito"
<rut> botanicar  i sa win7 (putty) isti problem
<ctcp3> kak tamo neki sluzbenik moze procijenit za 1001 predmet jel ostecen IZNUTRA il ne
<rut> idlle >5min ssh server ti bloka 
<BotaniCar> rut: te doze i taj bsd su dvije odvojene,fizicke, kutije ? Imas nesto zajednicke mrezne infrastrukture izmedju njih i moje virtualke ? 
<ctcp3> primjerice ak saljes HDD
<BotaniCar> rut: Pitam jer sam napravio konekciju s jednog hetzner servera i nije pukla, ne znam kaj da ti jos kazem. 
<rut> da. odvojene . bsd je laptop win7 je skatulja 
<rut> pa vidi w na serveru i sve ti bude jasno 
<rut> jedino jos ako bnet serenda al nevjerujem 
<rut> daj nekom ovdje shell pa nek proba
<BotaniCar> Meni je sve jasno cijelo vrijeme, samo se ti jos moras pomiriti s debuggingom na svojoj strani. Imas Broken connection koji ostane visiti kod mene, znaci da je pukao kod tebe :) 
<BotaniCar> I, nemrem se s posla zajebavati s tim, zato sam ti i dao ruta. 
<SilverSpace> ctcp3: Kad sam se žalio rekli su da sam trebao otvoriti pred poštarom prije potpisivanja koji bi sačekao i vratio paket ako nije u redu
<rut> pa naravno da ce puknut . jesi gledao tcpdump . saljem ti 20 paketa a ti nista . mora biti broken pipe 
<rut> sto cu slat pakete do beskonacnosti 
<BotaniCar> sigh .. 
<ctcp3> SilverSpace : HP ili neki drugi?
<SilverSpace> postar
<ctcp3> to ak ti je reko, reko ti je na svoju ruku
<SilverSpace> iskustvo od prevarenog kupca
<ctcp3> nazovi postu pa pitaj jel smijes tak
<ctcp3> da se to tak smije, onda ne bi bilo ovakvih prevara
<ctcp3> vec bi svi tak radili prije preuzimanja
<ctcp3> al nit se ne smije
<ctcp3> nit postu boli ona stvar
<BotaniCar> rut: ubiosam sad sve ssh tajmautove i restartao servis, vise od toga ne mogu napraviti. 
<rut> botanicar: samo kazem sto sam primjetio . meni nesmeta .. 
<rut> botanicar: e da i sshd ti ne radi na ipv6 
<BotaniCar> rut: znam 
<BotaniCar> ruter ima bedova s port forvardom preko v6
<rut> al radi na defaultnom portu 
<rut> aa pa ti port fwd radis :)
<rut> pa ko zna kakvu sumu imas tamo .. zato i krepa 
<rut> sad cu vidjet ipv6 
<BotaniCar> Je, zato krepa samo tebi :)
<rut> na def. portu 
<rut> ma daj tu nekome shell kladim se da ce krepat 
<BotaniCar> sad niej relevantno jer sam mijenjao ssh_conf, probaj prvo ipv4, ako se nastavi problem, svicni se na v6, inace neces znati sto se promijenilo 
<BotaniCar> daj mu ti imas ruta :) 
<rut> pa probat cu kad sam tamo ipv6 a onda ipv4
<BotaniCar> ja sam poslovicno skrt i ni najmanje ne cijenim sto si vascelom kanalu objavio da sam ikad ikom nesto dao :) 
<jelly> dafuq, rebootao mi se mobitel ali nije trazio ni trebao SIM pinove
<BotaniCar> o0o0o 
<jelly> mozda je i ova nova sd kartica bagava
<ravilov> znaci tako, BotaniCar je radodajka... good to know
<SilverSpace> odoh po kruh
<SilverSpace> fini vruci kruh
<rut> botanicni sto god da si napravio sad je oK 
<rut> eto vidis da je bilo do tebe :)
<SilverSpace> gledam ove media android uredaje i jedino je my gica rootan po defoltu
<SilverSpace> rut: uvijek je do BotaniCar aaaa :)
<rut> silver nije uvjek . samo ovaj put je .. nesto je svrljo po sshd_config
<rut> :)
<rut> jer mu sad salje keepalive pakete (prije nije bio slucaj)
<ctcp3> "Dennis Perica invited you to like his Page Hrvatski Ustaski Pokret"
<ctcp3> kakve sve fuckin idiote ja imam na tom FB-u..
<SilverSpace> dobro jutro
<SilverSpace> kolumbo
<SilverSpace> vjerojatno ostaci od od bivsih podstanara http://www.jutarnji.hr/vjerovali-ili-ne--oglasili-kucu-na-prodaju--a-greskom-stavili-sliku-plantaze-marihuane-u-spavacoj-sobi/1137961/
<SilverSpace> ovi nisu ni znali kaj je to
<ipozgaj> 'jutar
<ctcp3> evo FB spilje
<SilverSpace> aha sa teamviewerom se mogu spojiti na ubuntu ali obrnuto ne ide mada android ima svoj ID
<SilverSpace> ne mogu se spojiti ni na iPad 
<SilverSpace> sa ipada mogu na ubuntu
<SilverSpace> sad mogu teamviewerat na tv_eu :)
<SilverSpace>  https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/966116/Screenshot_2013-11-06-18-59-39.png
<SilverSpace> vise mi nisu sitna slova
<tonil> vecer
<tonil> da li netko zna nacin na koji se najbolje skida masnoca od majoneze sa majice
<rut> wesmasina
<tonil> jeo sam sendic sa piletinom i skroz sam je usrao
<jelly-home> kad je to bilo?
<tonil> prije par minuta
<jelly-home> samo je namoci i stavi prat asap
<tonil> majca mi je orginal nike od barce pa mi je zbilja zao
<tonil> ok
<SilverSpace> sad je unikat
<SilverSpace> :)
<tonil> :(
<tonil> http://dnevno.hr/vijesti/hrvatska/103277-vladu-republike-hrvatske-tuzit-ce-za-genocid-i-dusevne-boli-nanesene-hrvatima.html
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/yqQBQh
<rut> :)
<SweetMuffin> rut: disejblao sam ssh tajmautove i uopce nisam sretan zbog toga :) Ukljuci si keepalive ! :)
 * SweetMuffin progundja nesto o BSD korisnicima i otpuze nazad pod kamen
<ctcp3> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hi8HFdPMsiM
<datase> ctcp3: Title: Meet Chaser, the canine Einstein!, Views: 125737, Rating: 98.41584%
#ubuntu-hr 2013-11-07
<ivoks> zanimljiva prezentacija
<ivoks> seagate priprema novi tip diskova
<ivoks> koji ce spremati key,value
<ivoks> dakle, nema filesystema
<ivoks> http://www.seagate.com/tech-insights/kinetic-vision-how-seagate-new-developer-tools-meets-the-needs-of-cloud-storage-platforms-master-ti/
<SilverSpace> jutro
<ivoks> danas vidio disk u koji se uusteka ethernet kabl
<ivoks> kabel
<ivoks> lova koju microsoft zaradi od androida
<ivoks> pokriva gubitke koje xbox, skype i windows phone proizvode zajedno
<ivoks> wierd
<ivoks> u hong kongu, slusam lika koji prica na engleskom, s njemackim naglaskom, a u biti je kineskog porijekla
<hrvojem> pozdravi mi kolege :) 
<hrvojem> mislim da je cak MattG radio u Canonicalu prije nego je dosao kod nas
<ivoks> ne znam njega
<ivoks> i ne znam tko su ti kolege :)
<ivoks> sta si ono rekao, di radis? :D
<hrvojem> :P
<ivoks> hrvojem: fakat sam zaboravio :)
<hrvojem> percona
<ivoks> ah, da
<ivoks> nema njih tu :)
<SilverSpace> ooo ivoks> danas vidio disk u koji se uusteka ethernet kabl
<ivoks> odnosno, nisam ih vidio/prepoznao
<hrvojem> stewart smith drzi nesta o CI-u
<SilverSpace> zanimljivo
<ivoks> SilverSpace: http://www.seagate.com/tech-insights/kinetic-vision-how-seagate-new-developer-tools-meets-the-needs-of-cloud-storage-platforms-master-ti/
<ivoks> hrvojem: da, ne pratim ja taj dio
<ivoks> ja sam po sastancima s klijentima i na neutron predavanjima
<hrvojem> ah
<SilverSpace> ivoks: jel taj disk bude u skoroj buducnosti
<ivoks> SilverSpace: da, ali nije to disk za bilo sta
<ivoks> SilverSpace: vec za object storage, a mozda bi se mogao koristiti i za nosql
<SilverSpace> ha vrlo znacajno :) 
<SilverSpace> As the Seagate Kinetic Storage architecture removes the need for storage servers, this then reduces the number of technicians required to maintain them. In addition, the denser storage enabled by the Seagate Kinetic Storage architecture could potentially reduce the number of technicians a data center needs to employ in general, leading to significant labor savings.
<calmpitbull> morning
<SilverSpace> radna snaga :)
<ivoks> SilverSpace: ali spremanje je u formi key=value
<ivoks> to nije disk kakav si ti zamisljas
<BotaniCar> kunta kinte! Dobro jutro, momcine
<ivoks> nema filesystema
<ivoks> nema tcp/ip-a
<ivoks> ili visih protokola (iscsi, aoe)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: jutar
<SilverSpace> grrrrrr krepava mi grijanje 
<calmpitbull> SilverSpace: grijanje je za pusije
<SilverSpace> mater mu tko izmisli zimu
<SilverSpace> expanziona posuda 1500kn sa montazom
<SilverSpace> calmpitbull: ma da :P ja i jesammpickica
<calmpitbull> heheh
<SilverSpace> tko god kaze da ubuntu sve losije radi sa novom verzijom laze 
<calmpitbull> imas gore 13.10
<calmpitbull> gore = koristis
<SilverSpace> jell se tko javio za koncesiju 5G
<ivoks> 5g?
<SilverSpace> ili 4g
<SilverSpace> nis sad siguran
<SilverSpace> navodno samo jedan od tri prisutnih 
<ivoks> 4g se polako uvodi kod nas
<ivoks> 5g ne postoji
<calmpitbull> ivoks: jos
<ivoks> calmpitbull: pa ni 19g ne postoji (jos)
<calmpitbull> pa vidis
<ivoks> ali 5g nije ni definiran
<ivoks> dakle, mozda nikada nece postojati
<SilverSpace> aha ipak je 4g
<ivoks> stoga reci 'jos' nije logicki tocno
<calmpitbull> isto tako ne reci jos nije logicki tocno
<SilverSpace> citam jedan clanak pa se sjetih 
<SilverSpace> HT i VIPnet idu na g4 tele 2 nije se javio uopce za koncesiju
<calmpitbull> ivoks: to je kao da pijes pivo vec imas 4 u sebi a 5 postoji ako narucis a ne postoji ako ne narucis
<SilverSpace> t2 je u velikim gubitcima
<ivoks> A horizontal sleeping surface measuring 1.98 metres in length
<ivoks> http://www.lufthansagroup.com/en/themen/new-business-class.html
<ivoks> dobio upgrade u business klasu hong kong -> frankfurt
<ivoks> http://www.ibtimes.com/flying-new-lufthansa-business-class-747-8-jumbo-miami-frankfurt-photos-1295139
<ivoks> a vidi hranu...
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> geekovske fore: https://gs1.wac.edgecastcdn.net/8019B6/data.tumblr.com/tumblr_mavzjafAuu1r8lg7to1_500.png
<calmpitbull>  hahah
<BotaniCar> ivoks: kak se snalazis kad na 8h letu imas jake vjetrove ? Mislim, glupo je ic u WC prdit' svake 3 minute, a nekad nije ni izvedivo 
 * Mmike prdi
<Mmike> jebe mi se :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: fakat sam vec ozbiljno razmisljao o alternativama, ali ih ne vidim. A kako sam sad i ozenjen, fakat me boli briga hoce li vrhunskoj pic*i dva reda ispred smetati 
<Mmike> mene to nije smetalo nit prije nego sam se ozenio
<Mmike> skuzio sam, u biti, da nisam klasicno hrvacko musko :)
<BotaniCar> Nisi, imas daleko bolje cice nego vecina 
<Mmike> masa drugara gleda na zene kao nesto sto bi jebali :)
<Mmike> ja bih sa zenama vodio ljubav!
<rut> hahahahhahahaha
 * Mmike se sam sebi toliko smije sad da mu je neugodno :)
<rut> izjava tjedna !!!
<Mmike> tur :DDD
<Mmike> LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL, tur! :))))))))))))))))))00
<rut> svaka cast !!!
<Mmike> rut: :D
<rut> ovakve stvari mi dan poprave .. a ne ip keepalive itd itd
<BotaniCar> odite proc, sad sam u 4 nevezana terminala upisao LOL umjesto ovdje, ako zbog vase zajebancije budem imao kernel upsove .. 
<BotaniCar> Mmike: kam bi ti odveo ljubav, de nemoj :) 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: pa ne, neg... seljacija 'mala, ja bi te jebo', zapakirana i usminkana kako god dala je uvijek manje nogosira nego 'bonding and caring and understangin'
<Mmike> bed je samo sto se zaljube poslije
<Mmike> pa onda eto ak je seks bio los, onda lose :0
<Mmike> bed je i ak se ja zaljubim, dakako :)
<Mmike> al 'tak, micek po micek, dodjes do zene, pa ju ozenis :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: zato ja samo s pravim pi*kama imam posla, kojima ne moras neke nogorashire prodavati :) 
<BotaniCar> Bitno je samo da ne prdis dok ti pushi 
<BotaniCar> sto me podsjetilo na jednu pricu koju necu ispricati 
<calmpitbull> jezzz 
<SilverSpace> izmislili gace kad prdnes da ne smrdi 
<rut> zato su stare koke najbolje
<SilverSpace> :)
<calmpitbull> a jebote rut
<calmpitbull> ti i stare koke
<rut> hahaha . znao sam . samo sam cekao 
<SilverSpace> valjda zbog aviona :)
<SilverSpace> rut: za kaj su stare koke dobre ??
<rut> za vodit ljubav 
<calmpitbull> opet idemo 
<calmpitbull> ma nemres belivet....ajde jedi majstor rut ce sada objasniti
<SilverSpace> rut: fuj
<rut> pa neki dan sam objasnjavo .. di si u kojoj pornjavi vido da pluje lik staroj koki dolje da bude vlazna ?
<rut> to samo ovim balavicama 
<rut> hahahaha
<calmpitbull> gledaj rut stari auto ti slini a novi ne
<calmpitbull> to ti je tak
<rut> kako ne ? novi tsi ili tfsi od VW trose 1l ulja na 1000km 
<rut> a to ni jedan stari ne trosi (ako je ispravan)
<calmpitbull> al ne sline
<calmpitbull> to je poanta
<rut> pa poanta je i da trosi kad nevalja 
<calmpitbull> pitaj mehanicare
<calmpitbull> a stara masina uvijek slini i tada kada ne treba...i jos i trosi
<rut> stara koka je stara koka i bolje jebat jednu od 40g dobru nego 3 od 22
<calmpitbull> pa sada ti meni objasni
<calmpitbull> rofl 
<rut> kad probas javi 
<calmpitbull> ocito se nisi zidivljal u svoim mladim godinama
<rut> ma ja kuzim vas .. kod balavica ste gotovi za 5min a kod milface od 5min nisi napravio nista
<rut> pa je BED
<rut> razumijem i to . hahahah
<calmpitbull> hahahaha
<rut> eto tu je problem kad vec moram ovako javno 
<calmpitbull> ma to nema veze sa tim...stamina ima veze sa kondicijom opcenito
<calmpitbull> al to je druga tema
<SilverSpace> calmpitbull: rut je jos mlad naucit ce 
<SilverSpace> :)
<calmpitbull> nadam se
<rut> uvjek se uci .. uvjek ..!!
<calmpitbull> istina
<SilverSpace> netko mi na balkonu probusio gumu na bike 
<rut> al nema sta .. Mmike mi je izjavom popravio dan !!!!
<SilverSpace> heboga led
<calmpitbull> koji bike
<SilverSpace> biciklo
<SilverSpace> cube
<Mmike> pravilo jedan u vodjenju ljubavi - ONA je na prvom mjestu, ti si nebitan. Sve sto radis radis da njoj bude super.
<Mmike> Ako napravis kako spada, visestruko ce ti se vratiti :)
<rut> tako je !
<BotaniCar> Vi kao da se spremate za poligamiju, a ne gurnut' ga u subotu navece nekoj jednokratnoj maloj u auspuh
 * BotaniCar hides
<flyko> lol
<SilverSpace> teamviewer na televizoru preko androida zakon 
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> BotaniCar: prdim
<BotaniCar> http://informaticar.eu/216-notorious-b-i-g/
<SilverSpace> dobar Nojevi s Markova trga
<jelly> BotaniCar: zanimljiva situacija je i kad je korisnik solventan, opet trazi 60 dana odgode placanja jer je to postalo normalno
<BotaniCar> jelly: da :(
<BotaniCar> Iako, 60 dana je izdrzivo(ako ti/firma niste od jucer) , meni je interesantno kako se rijetko kod nas koriste sredstva osiguranja naplate kad sklapas posao .. 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: pa, jednostavno je, trazis paru unapred, ili ne radis :)
<Mmike> ja kad god NISAM trazio unapred su me sjebali
<BotaniCar> Mmike: nije bas TAK jednostavno, ali fakat nije komplicirano, no opet skoro nitko ne trazi ni bankovnu garanciju ni avansno placanje 
<Mmike> pa, jednostavno je
<Mmike> plate unapred - radim
<Mmike> ne plate - ne radim
<BotaniCar> a cuj, unekoliko ti je lakse pogadjati se nego nekom tko ima i radnike na brizi 
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/X8347A
<BotaniCar> O, lol : http://youtu.be/xQ3BiNs1yEI
<datase> BotaniCar: Title: Tigrova Mast - Ko ide po selu dobije po celu, Views: 3786, Rating: 100.0%
<BotaniCar> Jel proizvodjaci "zabavnog softvera" navode zasebno minimal requiremente za windowse i za linux, sad kad je linux postao azurna gaming platforma ? 
<BotaniCar> Odnosno, jel se kom (ako se itko igra aktivno) pokazalo da je minimalna konfiguracija drugacija ovisno o OS-u ?
 * jelly nema windowse da bi mogao usporediti
 * BotaniCar ima oboje ali mu ne daju da se igra doma :(
<BotaniCar> A na poslu nemam graficku vrijednu spomena i irc mi je jedno 67x zabavniji od igrica .. 
<BotaniCar> Imam pobrkane prioritete
<weshmashian> mornin'
<BotaniCar> \o/ djes' para
<CrazyLemon> BotaniCar ovisi od igre.. ali više manje su minimalne konfiguracije slične
<CrazyLemon> baci pogled na steam.. tamo fino piše
<BotaniCar> ma, pise i na plotu .. cudno mi je to jer u vecini slucajeva nije ni isti render engine u igri isti ovisno o platformi, kak su onda preduvjeti slicni .. 
<weshmashian> jadan plot..
<BotaniCar> http://i.imgur.com/aOZHs.jpg
<tonil> dosao je metro last light na steam za linux
<tonil> meni igra sa ponajbooljom grafikom ove godine
<tonil> gameplay je isto dobar
<tonil> izaci ce i za nadolazeci steam os
<BotaniCar> tonil: nekad zvucis k'o ovi sto pisu recenzije u Sportskim Novostima :) 
<BotaniCar> "ponajboljom", "nadolazeci" :)  .. "oportuno" "lopta je okrugla" :) 
<tonil> pa grafika je stvarno next gen u igri pogledaj malo po youtubu
<tonil> gameplay jest linearan al je zato interesantan
<rut> uhvatite se milfaca a ne igrica . !!
<rut> di ces bolje igrice od jedne milfice
<jelly> al jedno je 5-15 sati zabave, a drugo je 5-15 minuta
<rut> :)
<rut> neusporedivo :) 
<jelly> exactly
 * BotaniCar konta kak da pristojno i diskretno od jellya zatrazi savjet oko postizanja 15 minuta
 * jelly optimist
<rut> hahahhaa
<rut> otreses ga prije
<BotaniCar> "zamislis da ti je sestra" :) 
<jelly> brat*
<BotaniCar> :)))))))))))
<rut> ajoj .. nemoj sad takve stvari 
<BotaniCar> Ukurac, placem od smijeha 4 real 
<rut> ubijes odmah spiku
<BotaniCar> rut: nisam si mogao pomoci
<rut> otresi ti njega prije pa vidi oce li biti bolje
<rut> iz iskustva ne pali bas :) hahaha
<BotaniCar> "Nemojte da se čudite što često ćutim, jer niko od Vas ne zna sa kakvom se budalom ja u sebi borim, ne dozvoljavajući joj da izađe van." - Ivo Andrić
<BotaniCar> Iha, toliko sam se smijao da su mi sad kapilare popucale kao da sam zajkointao joint :) 
<BotaniCar> http://www.dnevno.hr/vijesti/hrvatska/103487-ekskluzivno-kaznena-prijava-protiv-linica-zbog-veleizdaje.html << cemu cijeli ovaj cirkus kad nikad do sad nikom osudjenom nisu pljenidbom imovine kompenzirali sranje koje je napravio ?
<BotaniCar> Misluim, ako neces ispraviti sranje , cemu uopce sudjenje .. 
<jelly> http://www.golem.de/news/entwicklerplatine-cubietruck-mit-2-gbyte-ram-und-gbit-lan-1311-102613.html # das ist nicht kajgott
<BotaniCar> kam je to otislo,poceli su i kucista davati ! +1
<rut> kolko to malo cudo $ ?
<rut> 89e
<weshmashian> dodje mi da se izvalim na beanbags i odkrmim jedno cuku vremena umjesto pauze...
<jelly> odi prosetat dok je vani suncano
<BotaniCar> weshmashian: ima li nesto sto bi te sprijecilo ? Meni zvuci kao dobra ideja 
<rut> covjek nocu radi one stvari a ne igra igrice .. i sad je umoran .. 
<BotaniCar> gdje su "one stvari" jos jedan posao :( 
<rut> u pekari ?
<rut> :P
 * BotaniCar points to eLance
<rut> pa ovdje ste svi puni ko brod .. :) di stignete sve to $ potrosit ? 
<weshmashian> BotaniCar: nema nista sto bi me sprijecilo :)
<weshmashian> jelly: da, osjetim da je suncan dan, borim se sa suncem koje mi blijesti u ekran
<BotaniCar> weshmashian: osim vlastite neodlucnosti :) Ja bi vec krmio da smijem :) 
<weshmashian> BotaniCar: meh, spavat cu u penziji
<weshmashian> zapravo, kujac, tad cu se budit u 5am :)
<weshmashian> i necu bit umoran jer necu imat kaj za delat :)
<BotaniCar> vidim da ni vijesti ne pratis :) Danas su nam obznanili da ju necemo dozivjeti 
<weshmashian> o?
<weshmashian> kaj, do 85. je radni vijek?
<jelly> rut: puni cega, zuci? cemera? kredita?
 * weshmashian vise nije pun pijeska
<weshmashian> uspio ispisat \o/
<jelly> o.o
<rut> pa sto je jedan kredit kad toliko $
<weshmashian> ..kad toliko stringova?
 * BotaniCar se smijucka k'o tinejdzerka
<rut> imas auto jelly ? stan ? 
 * weshmashian zamislja BotaniCara sa keckicama u roza haljinici...
<weshmashian> *smrz*
<BotaniCar> Kakvog ste vi decki stava prema CompTIA certifikatima, to ili redhat ? 
<BotaniCar> *look of horror*
<weshmashian> ja nikakvog, jer pojma nemam ni o jednom :)
<weshmashian> samo cu rec da sam skoro krenuo na MS certove prije ovog posla
<BotaniCar> weshmashian: jebe se tebi, ti si zavrsio osnovnu skolu, dok ja :) 
 * BotaniCar hides
<weshmashian> lol
<tonil> hm
<BotaniCar> ma na MS certove bi mozda i otisao da ih imam, ali fakat nemam kaj nauciti, dok se od gnjulix certifikacije nadam i nekom znanju :) 
<BotaniCar> *otisao samo da ih imam
<weshmashian> BotaniCar: ma od kad se na certifikaciju ide da se nesto nauci?!
<weshmashian> a, to vec ima smisla... :)
<BotaniCar> weshmashian: tak su mi se smijali i kad sam rekao da na fux idem da bi nesto naucio 
<weshmashian> i, jesi kaj naucil? :)
<BotaniCar> Pa, jesu. Ako nista, sistematicnosti 
<BotaniCar> *jesam
<BotaniCar> I da su mi  pola kolega blesani bez interesa :) 
<weshmashian> :)
<BotaniCar> Sto tamo nisam smio reci jer ce mi netko od njih vjerojatno sutra biti shef
<weshmashian> ili interneta? :)
<BotaniCar> nda, oboje :)
<weshmashian> odem se samozapalit uz kafu
<BotaniCar> Ajde, Ugljesha !
<jelly> rut: ne, ne.
<jelly> rut: ali ak sve prodje dobro, uskoro cu banci kupit stan, koji mozda za 20 godina bude moj
<rut> al nisi jos kupio . :) 
<jelly> ne volim poklanjati bankama nekretnine
<rut> al eto ja cu ti pozeljet da ga cim prije kupis i cim povoljnijim uvjetima
<BotaniCar> jelly: koji kvart gledas ?
<weshmashian> s/kvart/drzavu/ :)
<jelly> BotaniCar: svakoji, recimo Precko, ali sad trenutno gledam neki vrag tu na Tresnjevci
 * weshmashian je presretan jer ima noise blocking slusalice na poslu
<jelly> komunisticka zgrada ali povoljan kvadrat
<BotaniCar> o0o0o , kaj su sad i cijene u "pravom" gradu postale pristupacne ?! kul
<jelly> ispod 1400
<BotaniCar> btk kaj je komunisticka, bar znas da imas 3 tramvajske linije , a sve ti je na max 45 min i pjesice
<jelly> daleko bi mi bio posal, moram preci cestu
<jelly> :-D
 * BotaniCar masta o danu kad nece mroati putovati 90min na posao ..
<ctcp3> tresnjevka ftw
<SilverSpace> dan
<ctcp3> tresnjevka i jarun
<jelly> jarun++
<jelly> BotaniCar: 2 tramvajske linije, ona devetka je nepouzdana... 
<BotaniCar> Nda, nista na tresnjevci ne moze substituirati rijeke zena koje ljeti hrle na jarun razgibati u rolama svoje duge preplanule noge u vrucim hlacicama .. 
 * jelly zna otkad je bio na ravnicama i cekao 9tku na drugom kraju linije na borongaju
 * BotaniCar ode popiti nekaj hladno
<BotaniCar> 9etka fakat ima uzasnu reputaciju, s razlogom :)
<flyko> i bus 107 :P
<jelly> prije dodje vlak nego 9tka
<jelly> (skoro)
<BotaniCar> I to s vlakovima su unakazili, frendica putuje godinama na posao vlakom, zadnjih ~6 mjeseci joj treba znacajno vise da stigne, kaze da je tako od kad su signalizaciju promijenili .. i jos smanjishe broj linija koje voze. 
<BotaniCar> *obozavam* kad me klijenti nazovu i odma mi kazu da se spojim teamviewerom k njima. Onaj osjecaj hladnog tusha kad im kazes da TW nije besplatan za komercijalne svrhe, da nemas licencu i pitas jel imaju oni :) 
<jelly> instanthladantus.com
<jelly> BotaniCar: koliko imate klijenata?  Mozdza bi se isplatilo dici vpn posebno za svakog
<jelly> (iz ocitih razloga ih ne smijes sve staviti u isti vpn)
<BotaniCar> jelly: trebao sam Kliejnt staviti pod navodnike. Imam par tuceta onih koji nesto uzmu , pa ti se ne jave 2-3 godine (dok sve radi). Poziv koji je ukljucivao nalog da im se spojim teamviewerom je bio od jednog takvog. Ljude s kojima stvarno radimo ne zajebavam 
<jelly> mmm.
<BotaniCar> Jbg, postavljanje i odrzavanje VPN-a pretpostavlja neki paushal i da stvarno suradjujemo 
<SilverSpace> mrzim trosit novce na nekaj kaj mi treba samo jedanputa 
<SilverSpace> i onda skuplja prasinu
<jelly> *nakaslj*
<jelly> BotaniCar: jeste, nema pausala, nema cokolade
<SilverSpace> apchiha
<BotaniCar> jelly: prije bi djevici objasnio da ce joj zahrdjati pojas nevinosti nego nasim "poduzetnicima" objasnio koncept da i ja moram nekaj jesti :) 
<igustin> lol
<igustin> BotaniCar: i što na kraju koristiš umjesto TW?
<BotaniCar> fucka se tebi igustine, da sutra umres od gladi, slikao si se s Josipovicem :) 
<SilverSpace> jebes internet kad ja ne mogu naci shemu 
<BotaniCar> Remote Desktop za takve poput gore spomenutih. 
 * jelly nemre nac ldap shemu
 * SilverSpace mase lemilicom po zraku jer nezna gdje sad zice treba spojiti 
<BotaniCar> kad /me nemre naci shemu, to je najbolji znak da je i nema jer se nije nacrtala sama 
<SilverSpace> spalit cu sigurno nesto
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: ako nastavis mahati - spalit ces zavjese :) 
<jelly> Mirko, pazi met... lemilica
<SilverSpace> majicu
<SilverSpace> svaka ima rupu od lema
<SilverSpace> stara me je vec htjela ubiti 
 * SilverSpace si je spalio novu trenirku staru dva dana :)
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: ne znam da li je ovo i na lemilicu otporno, ali ..
<BotaniCar> http://www.ebay.com/bhp/fire-resistant-shirt
<drj_cro> http://i.imgur.com/7E6HG0I.png :)
<BotaniCar> drj_cro: IE jednako ne radi nikom ! :) 
<weshmashian> trazite sheve a ne sheme!
<BotaniCar> kaj je rut hijackao i weshmashianov nick ? 
<weshmashian> a nebumo se vrijedjali sad
<rut> molim ?
 * jelly okrece guzu u suprotivnom smjeru
 * jelly uzmakuje
 * weshmashian ode radit jos jednu kahvu
<rut> wesmasina naporno radi pa stoga imam i obzira ... 
<rut> to samo ovima ctcpd i sl. nemam respekta
<weshmashian> MmikePoso: ne lazi!
<SilverSpace> sve ima samo treba znati kaj se trazi 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: pomozi jellyu onda!
<ctcp3> rut the hax0r
<rut> kad tebe vidim znas di me tjera odmah :)
<ctcp3> na demonstraciju svojih 1337 vjestina?
<rut> na sekret
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: :)
<BotaniCar> https://scontent-a-ams.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/1391707_599354780124214_2068120101_n.jpg
<jelly> BotaniCar: jos ces reci da postoje samo elektroni a supljine ne
<SilverSpace> zakonn https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=it.android.demi.elettronica&hl=hr
<BotaniCar> jelly: pokazi suprotno !
<SilverSpace> kak se toga prije nisam sjetio
 * jelly uzima tvrdo ukoricenog Biljanovica da zorno pokaze BotaniCaru po glavi
 * BotaniCar se pripremi na pokoru kakvu si je sam prizvao
<jelly> ircamo kao root, a? 
<BotaniCar> fala kaj si rekao ! 
<BotaniCar> jel slagao tko munin koristeci IPv6 ? nemrem u munin-node.conf nikako dodati Ipv6 adresu, odnosno, dodam ju i svejedno rifjuza. Dobijam lude perl errore, gugl me navede na debianov bug reporter u kojem stoji da je to vec popravljeno .. 
<rut> jel to radi mene snifas ?
<rut> pa nemoj brinut . reko sam ti vec :) 
<BotaniCar> a? ne, na svim testnim virtualkama prvo stavim munin , da onaj koji nesto testira moze vidjeti kak trosi resurse. 
<BotaniCar> U ovom slucaju, ocito, nisam to postavio prvo - jer me je*e 
<jelly> ko te je*e
<BotaniCar> Munin ! 
<jelly> ... nije bilo pitanje? 
 * jelly hides
 * BotaniCar impervious to sarcasm when at work
 * weshmashian is sarcastic only when at work
<BotaniCar> lies ! 
<weshmashian> kava + kola + crni caj, cem da budem produktivan danas
<BotaniCar> Na WC-u
<weshmashian> nah
<weshmashian> to samo ujutro tak djeluje
<BotaniCar> Onda nisi dovoljno popio !
<weshmashian> nisam, al' samo zato popio taman!
<jelly> crni caj djeluje suprotno kavi sto se tog tice
<BotaniCar> Za nas jednostavije, crni caj == ruski caj == indijski caj ? 
<BotaniCar> Ja to imam po doma samo za klinca kad ima proljev, da djeluje kao kava, sigurno ga ne bi natakao s tim 
<jelly> rut: puklo u 17:22 opet
<rut>   neradi vise . ugasio je . zato je puklo
<jelly> !
<rut> di ste gekovi 
<MmikePoso> ljubimo zene :)
<weshmashian> nema takvih ovdje
<weshmashian> ni zena ni geekova :)
<rut> sad ljubis a kasnije bodes :)
<rut> tako tako . samo daj 
<MmikePoso> http://0.media.collegehumor.cvcdn.com/85/19/9a67173066b8f726385018a26c2bc022-sleeping-girl-gets-mouth-sucked-by-vacuum.gif
<jelly-home> that's just evil
<CrazyLemon> lol
<tonil> you know what is still evil too?
<tonil> http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/microsoftu-androida--dvije-milijarde/127986.aspx
<jelly-home> to nije novost
<rut> a di je strudlamuffin 
<jelly-home> ili ovo http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/kitkat-prikazivati-google-slike-pozivatelja/127961.aspx -- to i moj 4.2 već radi sa hrpom kontakata
<tonil> http://youtu.be/NioSghl1JHc
<datase> tonil: Title: U zdrav mozak - Brčko, Tuzla, Banja luka, Views: 286, Rating: 91.111106%
<tonil> lik je kra
<tonil> lj*
<jelly-home> http://youtu.be/tH9GzyTDnoE
<datase> jelly-home: Title: Sultans of Swing solo on the Ukulele, Views: 363713, Rating: 99.198%
<Vlado9A3CY> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mlmjDXEwNAk
<datase> Vlado9A3CY: Title: North America POWER GRID DOWN Drill by U S, Canada & Mexico!!, Views: 7991, Rating: 95.38462%
<jelly-home> jel video samo teta koja čita blog, ili ima nešto više
<DomaMuffin> ko je koga video, i de? 
<jelly-home> ne .de, .us
#ubuntu-hr 2013-11-08
<ivoks> super mi je kad mrezari sa tim svojim asama i glupostima potrgaju smtp protokol
<ivoks> niti jedan mail vise ne moze proci prema serveru
<BotaniCar> :) Promijeni mrezase :) 
<jelly-home> ne, nego im kazes da iskljuce gluposti i da ne diraju sto ne znaju
<BotaniCar|2> decki, kaj vi koristite za project management pod linuxom ? Ja sam do sad koristio MS Project na 'dozama,sad trazim alternativu. Do sad mi se najsimpaticniji ucinio  http://www.taskjuggler.org/, svaka ideja je dobrodosla
<ravilov> jutar
<BotaniCar|2> o/ 
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: tocno vidim lice tvog prosjecnog mrezasa kad mu kazes "iskljuci nebitne gluposti" :) 
<jelly-home> ili pustis tako i cekas da neko iz uprave ne moze poslati mail svom pajdi
<BotaniCar|2> to ! 
<jelly-home> na radiju kaj jagode-ja, jagode sa slagom
<BotaniCar|2> https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/s720x720/10753_10151490914613444_372837832_n.jpg ( i dobije nazad ~400x "Shuti")
<ravilov> jel treba nekom ThinkPad T42 ili T43? :)
<rut> koliko para ?
<ravilov> koliko nudis?
<rut> ma za starog sam mislio .. neznam kak se krecu cijene .. reci pa cu vidjet
<ravilov> http://www.njuskalo.hr/lenovo-prijenosnici/ibm-thinkpad-t42-oglas-9655162
<obruT> pih, sto se fly gasi ?
<ravilov> cijena je okvirna, mozemo se dogovorit
<ravilov> obruT, da
<rut> pa najskupljeg nasao 
<rut> http://www.njuskalo.hr/lenovo-prijenosnici/ibm-lenovo-thinkpad-t42-2373-wlx-windows-7-pro-32-bit-oglas-9375740
<rut> http://www.ebay.com/itm/IBM-THINKPAD-T42-type-2378-1-7-GHz-PENTIUM-M-CPU-1-5GB-RAM-/200982438846
<ravilov> hm
<ravilov> ne znam ni ja koliko to vrijedi, dobio sam informaciju da ga se na njuskalu nadje od 700-1000 kn
<ravilov> pa reko stavit cu ovo da mogu kasnije smanjivat
<rut> ajde vidjet cu koliki je njegov budet pa ti javim 
<ravilov> ok
<ravilov> ipak sam spustio malo :)
<ravilov> zaboravih napomenut, dodje sa dockom i ruksakom
<rut> ma nebitno je to njemu ... samo da vrti winxp .. 
<rut> nemora ni bat. imat :)
<ravilov> lol
<ravilov> ima ali ne znam koliko traje
<ravilov> sta ces desktop od njega napravit?
<rut> ma nije to za mene . stari ima neki drlog sad od hp-a sto sam mu dao davno pa da se ne muci sa time
<ravilov> ma skuzio sam
<ravilov> rephrase
<igustin> ravilov: jok
<ravilov> sta ces mu desktop od njega napravit?
<igustin> ravilov: ja dobio sličan na poklon
<igustin> ravilov: tako da ako ga se želiš riješiti, napravit ću ti uslugu i preuzeti ga kod tebe ;)
<rut> pa da se moze zavalit na kutnu i to cudo u krilo 
<ravilov> a tako
<ravilov> igustin, ha :p
<ravilov> igustin, onda samo za tebe posebna cijena - 999.99
<rut> to ima 11b wifi :)
<igustin> koliko RAM-a i diska, i kakva je baterija - jako utječe na cijenu
<igustin> ali u principu je teško dobiti >500 kn
<ravilov> RAM 1GB
<ravilov> disk ne znam tocno, doma mi je
<ravilov> baterija - nisam siguran
<rut> 100kn :) haha
<igustin> ja takve mašine uzimam kao backup i dodatne jer povremeno dobro dođu, a te mašine su tenkovi
<ravilov> rut, ne znam koju tocno ima, ali mislim da prihvaca bilo koju miniPCI, a mislim da imam doma nekih drugih pa mogu stavit drugu neku
<igustin> ali 1 kkn ne dam :P :D
<ravilov> igustin, pa da, thinkpad uvijek vrijedi jer je stvarno dobro slozen
<ravilov> zato sam ih i ja uzeo :)
<ravilov> ali ispada da mi zapravo ne treba... vise mi trebaju pare :p
<ravilov> pa reko sto da propadne
<rut> isti model imao sogor pa je imao 11b .. al nece ti ici bilo koja druga ... vjeruj mi .. 
<ravilov> rut, znam za ibm-ova ogranicenja, to se lako sredi
<ravilov> bios fixer etc
<rut> da
<rut> ili na kartici pin blokirat
<rut> tj. vod odrezat
<ravilov> radije cu fixat bios
<ravilov> moguce cak da imam neke IBM-authorized kartice
<rut> probaj . ja ti javim kroz dan oce li ili ne
<ravilov> ajd
<ravilov> ionako ne mogu nista prije navecer
<BotaniCar|2> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=tVgOLWVYytM ( trebam potvrdu, na meni ne radi)
<datase`> BotaniCar|2: Title: Eye - Optical illusion, Views: 4784066, Rating: 98.15414%
<drj_cro> http://www.volim-meso.hr/torta-cevap/ gladan sam
<SilverSpace> dan
<jelly> jutrofon
<tonil> http://weknowmemes.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/10/if-i-left-school.jpg
<jelly> za petak, Lignjux
<flyko> nom nom
<flyko> podsjetio si me na gnjilux :)
 * jelly ne zna tko je flyko i zasto zna za gnjilux
<flyko> bivsi ferovac :P
<flyko> tad nije svaki student imao laptop
<flyko> a u auli su bili oni stari terminali
<jelly> http://buzzdavidson.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/12/2012-12-16-20.22.39.jpg ?
<flyko> hehe, to je bilo ipak u podrumu
<flyko> a u auli su bili Solaris terminali
<flyko> sa GUI cak :o
<obruT> prvo su bili tekstualni, a onda GUI terminali u auli
<jelly> X11 terminal
<jelly> i.
<obruT> sjecam se kad su stavili te gui terminale, pa smo pokrenuli doom na nekoj kanti na srcu, radilo sve ok preko x-a
 * obruT ponekad visio tamo iako nije studirao na feru, cak stovise, nisam ni u zagrebu :)
<obruT> naslo se ponesto tudjih accounata :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/multimedia/archive/00612/SuxNwiY_612098S0.jpg
<SilverSpace> pai sad exzodus sa kanala 
<SilverSpace> pazi*
<weshmashian> mornin'
<ctcp3> fora tepih
<obruT> SilverSpace: wtfakinf ? 
<obruT> sta je to ? :)
<weshmashian> gleda ruske dejting sajtove
<weshmashian> umjesto da ide nevjestu narucit ide mladozenju :)
<SilverSpace> lol
<ravilov> jelly, sta ima netko da ne zna za gnjilux? :)
 * ravilov nije ferovac ali ipak zna
<flyko> meni je u sjecanju ostalo gledanje star warsa u terminalu
<flyko> ne gui, vec kroz konzolu
<ravilov> to nema veze sa gnjiluxom...
<flyko> i slusanje vatrogasaca dolje u podrumu
<ravilov> osim ako nisu i tamo to instalirali
<ravilov> telnet towel.blinkenlights.nl
<flyko> bilo je slozeno slanje mp3 na gnjilux ak se ne varam
<flyko> i onda je sviralo preko neke stare linije :)
 * ravilov zna za gnjilux samo kao ftp server
<jelly> jeste, mp3 stream u labosu, listener na koji netketaš mp3cu pa se pušta muzika
<flyko> da, nc je zakon alatka :)
<SilverSpace> nestalo mi zvuka 
<SilverSpace> nesto su sjebali sa zadnjom nadogradnjom
<BotaniCar|2> jebo mene mali pas ako centos namjerno ne rade suptilno sjeban, samo da bi prodali redhat (support)
<BotaniCar|2> Znam da ne moram elaborirati,svi imate svoje horor price
 * BotaniCar|2 odgmize nazad pod kamen
<jelly> BotaniCar|2: rhel je vrlo vjerojatno sjeban na isti nacin
<jelly> samo nema plavi nego crveni boot splash
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: slazem se, no tamo mogu delegirati problem dalje i otici kopati nos. S centosom sam osudjen da svoju kosu cupam 
<jelly> za razliku od debiana?
<BotaniCar|2> Pa, kad mi se debi8l)an pocne trgati kao centos, jednako cu ga pljuckati. Koristim ga i duze (ako vec ne intenzivnije) od centosa, i gotovo nikad pizdarija (koje si nisam sam skuhao)
<BotaniCar|2> Ono, centos je bas dre-kav
 * BotaniCar|2 se domislio da bi mu centos mozda izgledao super da malo radi s fedorom
<BotaniCar|2> sad sam sat i pola rjesavao uzrok visokog loada na inace neopterecenom serveru. Ispostavi se da je mdadm popizdio i iz jednog arraya bacao/vracao diskove kak mu se diglo..
<BotaniCar|2> pokrpao sam to utoliko da ne shuta diskove vise van, ali ga ne mogu natjerati da rebuild speed bude preko 400K/s .. idem zapaliti , to obicno automagicno rjesava sve probleme 
<jelly> ak je array u upotrebi, rebuild zna biti grozno spor
<jelly> nema tu puno pomoci, ili ce trpit procesi ili rebuild
<api984> sta fali centosu?
<jelly> softver!
<api984> sta ima high io na serveru?
<api984> u mdadm raidu?
<api984> BotaniCar|2: high io na centosu?
<api984> BotaniCar|2: noatime stavi u fstab
<api984> install iotop usput da vidis di ide taj IO
<api984> pazi na swap....
<BotaniCar|2> api984: noatime ce samo sprijeciti logger da pise kad nesto bude citalo datoteke. Ako nemam citanja/pisanja ni jbd2 (ili kak se vec logger zove) nema kaj raditi. 
<BotaniCar|2> No, kako bilo, pokusao sam i to, nije pomoglo.
<BotaniCar|2> api984: swap ne trosim ( imam, ali ga sustav ne koristi jer imam prevec memorije), a iotop ne pokazuje nista pametno 
<api984> BotaniCar|2: meni je noatime rijesio 
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: dismauntao sam prije rebuilda, nikaj se ne bi smjelo klati 
<api984> na glupostima je bio unresponsive
<BotaniCar|2> api984: da, famozno "meni radi" :) 
<api984> rebuild speed moyes smanjit
<jelly> mislim da ga on zeli povecat
<BotaniCar|2> Tocno 
<jelly> 400KB/s mozes postici sa prenosenjem disketa izmedju dvije masine 
<jelly> skoro
<BotaniCar|2> Iako, vikend je pred vratima pa nije za glavu, no bilo bi lijepo znati zakaj se kilavi .. nemrem sad provesti dugi smart test, smrdi mi nesto da disk opet zeza
<jelly> BotaniCar|2: nesto tipa iostat -mx 1 i gledaj jel vecina diskova idle a jedan onak busy do jaja
<BotaniCar|2> Finish time 22400 min :) 
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: bas to delam 
<api984> BotaniCar|2: uf slow slow
<jelly> to je kaj, 2-3 tjedna
<jelly> 22400 / 1440 = neznam
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: po mom iskustvu rebuildi koji idu tak sporo puknu prije deklariranog kraja. Nema veze,pustit cu ga da krcka preko vikenda
<jelly> dva tjedna
<jelly> imas #linux-raid kanal pa gnjavi
<api984> malo po forumima
<jelly> kakvi forumi, kakvi bakraci
<api984> neki echo /sys ili /proc ide za to
<BotaniCar|2> Ma necu, ako se ne ubrza uskoro zovem hecner da mijenjaju disk. 
<BotaniCar|2> where uskoro == ponedjeljak 
 * jelly pretpostavlja da BotaniCar|2 zna za relevantni /sys/.../min_kufer_speed
<api984> BotaniCar|2: uf hetzner vec sam minjao 2 diska nakon 1g
<api984> BotaniCar|2: smartctl??
<BotaniCar|2> api984: kad ti kao zamjenski uvale rabljeni :) 
<api984> BotaniCar|2: znam, dobio
<api984> BotaniCar|2: vidis po smartctlu
<BotaniCar|2> api984: smartctl reporta OK, ali nisam jedno vrijeme onaj long test vrtio
<api984> BotaniCar|2: pogledaj atribute
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: mozda i znam, ali te molim da mi ipak pokusas pojasniti 
<api984> BotaniCar|2: imas u dmesgu neki error tipa da nest nece ucitat
<BotaniCar|2> api984: nemam 
<jelly> BotaniCar|2: /sys/block/md0/md/sync_speed_min ali ti to nis nece pomoc ako su diskovi takitak idle i array umountan
<api984> BotaniCar|2: raid 1
<api984> BotaniCar|2: ?
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: takje :( 
<BotaniCar|2> api984: jest
<api984> BotaniCar|2: kao i kod mene
<api984> BotaniCar|2: sek... pokusat cu nac nest kod sebe oko tunninga... 
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: nema te fajle na centosu, naravno da se tu mora drugacije zvati :) 
<jelly> moralo bi bit, 2.6.32 je dovoljno friski
<BotaniCar|2> nema, sad sam probao fajndati, probao sam i updatedb>locate , nish 
<jelly> jel uopce ima md/ pod /sys/block/kakseveczovearray
<BotaniCar|2> ima, i ima kojesta unutra, ali ne ovaj kua za mjenjanje omjera
<jelly> i, sta ima?
<BotaniCar|2> cek, moram pejstbinat nedze
<jelly> grep . /sys/block/mdX/md/*
<BotaniCar|2> glup sam, krivo sam parsao, nadjoh. sync_speed_min:1000 / max:200000
<BotaniCar|2> sto je jednako vrijednostima na drugim kantama na kojima se ne vuche 
<api984> BotaniCar|2: sad bu ok
<api984> BotaniCar|2: ?
<jelly> BotaniCar|2: da, nisam ni ocekivao da se to nesto samo od sebe
<BotaniCar|2> api984:  obzirom da nisam nista konkretno napravio, samo caskam s vama i citam logove, ne vjerujem da bude
 * BotaniCar|2 opali sam sebi cusku , ne komentirati s # u .php fajlovima (nije vezano uz probleme s diskom)
<jelly> BotaniCar|2: bolje komentirati sa # u zone fajlovima!
<BotaniCar|2> !!
<BotaniCar|2> Nekad imam osjecaj da su mi ljudi s kanala stajali iza ledja kad sam radio neke greske :) 
<BotaniCar|2> Kak sad ti znas za moje eksperimente s zone fajlovima ? :D
<api984> BotaniCar|2: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-raid-increase-resync-rebuild-speed.html ??
<BotaniCar|2> api984: hvala, pola toga sam vec probao, druga mi polovica nije primjenjiva.Ovo do boga smrdi na disk problem, vjerojatno ce mi i vraga pokazati kad izvrtim full test. 
<api984> BotaniCar|2: smartctl vrtis?
<BotaniCar|2> api984: jesteda
<BotaniCar|2> *zovu me Indijci* !!! brb
<api984> BotaniCar|2: hdparm? -tT
<api984> BotaniCar|2: odoh na 5min pus pauzy
<BotaniCar|2> api984: nije mi sad zgodno vrijeme za benchmark vrtit' 
<BotaniCar|2> nego, zna li tko da li su indijski slonovi manji od azijskih ? 
<BotaniCar|2> Zove me indijac da me povratno informira o statusu buga koji sam prijavio, zavrsavamo razgovor i velim mu da zelim slona kao nagradu za sve bugove koje sam do sad prijavio. Frajer mi mrtav ladan odvrati da nisam jos prijavio dovoljno da upadnem u kategoriju koja dobija slonove. 
<BotaniCar|2> Sad sam zabrinut, sto ako je ozbiljan i dobijem uskoro jedan poveci paket, tko ce to hranit' :)
<jelly> BotaniCar|2: kao da ti jedini radis greske u fajlovima sa glupom sintaksom :-)
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: ako mi se posreci .. trebas mozda slona ? :) 
<rutM> ljubite zene ? ljubavnice .. djevojke .. k**** ?
<jelly> pa, nemam prijevozno sredstvo za po gradu... recimo da da
<jelly> nasao missing fičur u ssh-copy-id skripti, nema za custom port podesit
<BotaniCar|2> o0
<BotaniCar|2> rut: nekad me plasis
<api984> BotaniCar|2: si nasao sta za raid rebuild rate
<BotaniCar|2> api984: ako si citao iznad, jelly mi je vec pomogao s pregledom parametara. Nema nista sto bi bilo razlicito od konfiguracije na drugom takvom serveru
<api984> BotaniCar|2: sorry nisam jos.... 
<jelly> BotaniCar|2: pretpostavljam da se nis ne promijeni ako postavis na recimo 10000 (KB/s)
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: nisam probao, sad u stvari cekam da vidim kad ce rebuild puknuti 
<BotaniCar|2> iako, huh hoh harrmmm , pomalo se ubrzalo. Finish=11300 min 
<jelly> da, sad je samo tjedan dana
<BotaniCar|2> A cuj, ubrzalo se 100% :) 
<api984> BotaniCar|2: jeeee
<jelly> BotaniCar|2: jel ti bar 1 core na 100%
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: 7/8 idla, 1/8 na ~18% 
<jelly> to je premalo
<BotaniCar|2> slazem se
<jelly> ako si fizicki zamijenio strgani disk i nije bilo reboota, postoji mogucnost da je driver ostavio najmanju brzinu prema tom jednom disku, onaj neki PIO kufer
<jelly> wild ass guessing
<jelly> sto ce reci, probaj rebootat i vidi dal ce bit bolje :-)
 * jelly ne zna kak driver za scsi, sas, sata kontroler nagovorit da napravi ponovo handshake sa uredjajem
<BotaniCar|2> ja kontam da je tehnicar pri zamjeni na pla pristekao kabl. ili ga je cuknuo dijelom van kod sastavljanja kucista ( ovo drugo otpada ako su hotswap diskovi, no to ne znam)
<BotaniCar|2> **na pola
<BotaniCar|2> to su mi vec jednom napravili 
<jelly> a i sa hotswap slotovima imas backplane koji moze biti bolji ili dolji
<BotaniCar|2> Istina
<jelly> pa disk ne sjedne 100% kak spada
<jelly> nezgodno ak se bolje dogovore nakon reboota, opet si na marginalno spojenom disku koji moze pocet radit probleme bilo kad
<ravilov> ovo zvuci ko da disk spojen na kabel stoji na rubu stola
<BotaniCar|2> A ni ne znas kaj te muci .. tja :) 
<ravilov> samo sto ne padne dolje
<BotaniCar|2> ravilov: :)
<rutM> arp -a
<rutM> ups
<BotaniCar|2> *arp -n
<rutM> strudlamuffin ti jos radis ?
<BotaniCar|2> ovisi kog pitas, onaj tko cita ovaj chat bi mogao zakljuciti da me placaju da IRCam 
<rutM> odi doma .. petak popodne je ... 
<api984> BotaniCar|2: drzim fige za raid
<rutM> evo i ja drzim 
<api984> odoh doma pomalo... kraj radnog vremena je blizu... idem doma na hackintosh stavit kext za grafu
<rutM> 10.6 10.7 ?
<api984> nemam Quartz extreme pa ne mogu neke stvari radit ... 
<api984> 10.5.8
<rutM> koji je opce aktalan 
<api984> 10.9 novi
<api984> 10.5.8 celeron m proc
<api984> 10.6 core2duo
<rutM> 10.6 je zadnji sto sam probao na c2d 
<api984> 10.7 10.8 mogu vec i3 i quad
<api984> te ostale novije
<api984> uglavnom nisam uspio 10.7 10.8 na core2duo
<BotaniCar|2> rutM: ja kod privatnika delam, najbolje sto mozwes ocekivati od petka popodne je da ti ne jave u zadnji cas da treba jos nekaj napraviti :) 
<api984> 10.6 jedva ali mislim da sam malo fulao oko kexta
<rutM> mislim da sam ja probavao 10.7 na c2d .. sony vaio 
<rutM> al znam da mi tipkovnica i jos nesto nije radilo pa sam sve bacio u p* m*
<rutM> ako plate kak spada onda OK 
<rutM> ako ne .. ko vas j*
<rutM> nema me
<BotaniCar|2> ne bi tu bio silne godine da ne placaju sve kaj vrijedi novaca :) 
<rutM> i sefica plati u naturi ... ono sto jek prek radnog vremena
<rutM> di ces bolje
<BotaniCar|2> nego, rutM, ja sam ocekivao da ces se ti igrati s ipv6, pustilo te to ? 
<rutM> pa nemam se sto igrat . to radi 
<BotaniCar|2> Daj,ajde, da mi je do sexa ne bi se zenip
<BotaniCar|2> *zenio
<api984> cujemo se partim ca
<rutM> tvoj native ipv6 losje radi od mog preko tunela . iskreno 
<rutM> tcom je to lose odradio 
<BotaniCar|2> Daj nesto vise detalja, kako losije ? 
<BotaniCar|2> Uzmi u obzir da je to pilot, sad je vrijeme da rantas, ne poslije 
<rutM> detalji .. lupi kod sebe traceroute6 pa lupi sa mog servera
<rutM> al pohvalno je da oni jedni barem rade nesto po pitanju toga
<BotaniCar|2> i ? sporije, vise hopova, sto ? Ajde, budi drug pa probaj zapisati zamjerke
<rutM> a drugi d****** .. 
<BotaniCar|2> pohvalno je kua, IT department na nekaj mora potrositi budzet :) 
<rutM> imas ipv6 ... probaj .. igraj se malo 
 * jelly se pita jel rutM zna koliko Cisco i slicna bagra naplacuju border routere sa dovoljno memorije za ipv6 i cijelom bgp tablicom
<BotaniCar|2> Na poslu se nemrem igrati,a  doma vidis koliko sam online :( Ono sto sam imao ideju testirati mi je delalo ok
<rutM> ma jelly ne usporedujem ja sebe i njih .. niti se to moze usporedivat .
<BotaniCar|2> ja ne znam di bi spremio i cime da dovoljno brzo citam blacklist tablicu za mail server koji slusa na v6 
<jelly> recimo da ti treba 8-16GB memorije, da jedan 2GB modul kosta recimo 20k eura, i da ti trebaju bar dva routera
<rutM> ima tcom para
<jelly> kak ne usporedjujes, kad velis <rutM> a drugi d****** .. 
<BotaniCar|2> Which reminds me, ALTUS mijenja core opremu u iducih 30ak dana .. lucky bastards
<OdoProch> Ugodan vikend, momcine
<jelly> .o/
<rutM> pa drkaju .. alocirali ipv6 .. pokrenuli v6 dns i to je to ..
<rutM> a idem i ja d**** :) hahahha
<rutM> nema milfica 
<jelly> .o/
<rutM> imas ti pravo j .. prica mi frend koji radi u vasoj OS podruznici 
<rutM> trazio je laptop prije x mjeseci .. pa nista
<jelly> rut: tamo nema puno ljudi, ne znam kakva je situacija s alokacijom prijenosnika za ekipu koja ide po terenu
<ctcp3> http://cocoafab.com/man-sues-wife-over-ugly-children/
<jelly> ne znam sto bi rekao :-)
<ravilov> ludi kinezi
<jelly> koreanci.
<jelly> aha, sorry, ipak kinezi, samo koriste istu tehnologiju i model ljepote kao koreanci
<ctcp3> 100k za plstike, ima se para..
<jelly> teta izgleda fantasticno, mora se priznat
<ravilov> jelly, pise da su kinezi
<ravilov> ali se zena operirala u korei :)
<jelly> automatski sam mislio da su juznokorejci jerbo sam vec citao da se curice tamo za rodjendan dobiju plasticne operacije i da izgledaju kao iz mange/anime
<ravilov> ijao
<jelly> ogromne bademaste oci, spicasta mala brada
<ravilov> ivoks vjerojatno zna vise o tome :p
<jelly-home> je vjerojatno vidio i pre-op populaciju
<SilverSpace> fino vip optika kod frenda to treba iskoristitii 
<SilverSpace> u biti to je bnet
<ravilov> rut, T42 update - kartica vec jest 802.11bg (zapravo ne znam gdje si vidio da je samo b), stroj ima 80GB HDD
<ravilov> PCI ID od wifi kartice je 8086:4220
<ravilov> ima i gigabit ethernet ako ti je bitno
<jelly-home> al djubrad od ajbiema gleda i subsystem... cek, na istoj kartici ima i wireless i gigabit copper?
<ravilov> um ne?
<ravilov> gledao sam samo output od lspci
<jelly-home> ahaa, vec sam se pitao kakva je to magija
<ravilov> SoC :p
<SilverSpace> jel tko probao ovo http://www.smoothwall.org/about/
<ravilov> *tumbleweed*
<jelly-home> nisam, al smoothwall postoji vec jako jako dugo, pa valjda _nesto_ rade dobro
<obruT> 16:51 < ctcp3> http://cocoafab.com/man-sues-wife-over-ugly-children/
<obruT> ja bi svoju zenu trebo tuzit jer me napila tu vecer kad smo zabrijali pa mi je izgledala zgodna
<jelly-home> to si si pak sam kriv
<SilverSpace> :)
<weshmashian> obruT: to mozes koristit kao ispriku da budes svaki dan pijan
<weshmashian> i do not see any problems :)
<obruT> da nemam giht, mislis da bi bio trijezan ? :)
<obruT> zlovecni eto i slo1 poceli emitirati u hd-u :P
<SilverSpace> :) kad ce nasi na mpg4
<jelly-home> zar nisu vec?
<jelly-home> ovi komercijalni na DVB-T2, ono sto se prodaje u postama
<jelly-home> evotv
<jelly-home> pitam se dal se moze samo ustekati njihova crypto kartica u moj postojeci tv
<rut> nemoze ako nemas irdeto citac .. 
<jelly-home> irdeto?
<rut> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Irdeto-CI-Modul-/221308463803?pt=DE_TV_Video_Audio_CAM_Module&hash=item3387032abb
<rut> tako je .. evotv je kodirano u irdeto 
<rut> ako se nesto nije promjenilo
<jelly-home> pa dobro, imam nesto sto lici na pcmcia slot
<jelly-home> ovo se usteka tamo, valjda
<rut> e to je to .. sad trebas ovo gore sa link 
<rut> i kartica
<jelly-home> zajeb je sto izgleda imam prestaru TV, ima mpeg4 ali nema dvb-t2
<rut> vjerovatno da .. 
<Mmike> jelly: jel' ti radis rpmove?
<jelly-home> rijetko kad
<Mmike> usporedba .deb i .rpm ?
<Mmike> kao buildera/
<Mmike> na stranu to sto si se navikao na .deb pa ti je bolji
<jelly-home> Mmike: ne znam, nikad nisam radio .rpm iz nule
<jelly-home> uvijek je bio neciji .spec koji je samo trebalo malo dostukati da radi sa novijim upstreamom ili dodati neku sitnicu
<jelly-home> also, nikad nisam radio .deb iz trenutnog source formata
<Mmike> hm ,fakat
<Mmike> zamijenio sam te s ivoksom
<Mmike> on je rantao protiv .rpma
<Mmike> sorrka :)
<jelly-home> tak da se malo gubim sa zadnjom verzijom debhelpera i prakticki praznim debian/rules
<tonil> zasto je na linux.hr kanalu ovijek onako mrtvo
<tonil> :/
<weshmashian> isprobavaju ti password
<weshmashian> posvuda
<tonil> lol mogao si se bar udovoljiti reci komandu za promjenu
<tonil> :/
<jelly-home> kaj, /msg nickserv help
<SilverSpace> bemti drzavu vani dobijem sve za 100$ kaj mi treba tu kod nas cca 1400-1500kn
<tonil> skuzio sam poslije jelly-home komandu nikserv je ne izbacuje
<jelly-home> jel bar password bio hunter2
<tonil> :|
<OneKorea> tonil,  instaliraj neki irc client pa imaš automatsku autentifikaciju, logiranje i ostalo...
<tonil> mmkay
<tonil> sto preporucujes
<OneKorea> hexchat
<tonil> ok
<tonil> ah to je fork xchata nice,xchat inace koristim na linux masinama
<OneKorea> da...
<SilverSpace> irssi
<tonil> SilverSpace: probao sam irssi al nikako se nemogu naviknut na njega
<jelly-home> weechat?
<tonil> evo isprobat cu sad hexchat
<DomaMuffin> SilverSja sam jedno vrijeme imao 2 smoothwalla, bili su gatewayi,dyndns za svoje mreze i site2site vpnovi. Super su radili 
<jelly-home> a onda je dosla KRIZA
<DomaMuffin> %rwee%Gd%rchat
<DomaMuffin> jelly-home: bole me nekad KRIZA, jest :( Krivim armiju ! 
<DomaMuffin> 'em ti, sad sam se sjetil, dodjem na regrutaciju i pita me tip kaj 'ocu.Ja k'o iz topa-ronioc.On me pogleda, napise u knjizicu PO i klimne da izadjem :) Frajer je bio arhetip narednika :) *STIJENA*
<DomaMuffin> Nda, imao je i brkove
<DomaMuffin> Ja nisam :( 
<obruT> demit, mrzim kad pogledam logove i skuzim da se netko ulogirao s mojim usernameom u vrijeme kad ja sigurno nisam
<obruT> i onda panika, ovo ono, i onda tek skuzim datum :P
<DomaMuffin> obruT: :)
<drasko__> Alo
<drasko__> imali itko ovdje
<DomaMuffin> Jakako! 
<SilverSpace> yah opet neki brzi 
<SilverSpace> irssi zakon bacis ga uu screen i pici 
<DomaMuffin> irrsi sisa !
<SilverSpace> sisu
<SilverSpace> ak je zensko moze kitu
<SilverSpace> DomaMuffin: gledam dosta hvale taj smoothwalla pa me zanimalo 
<DomaMuffin> kaj ce ti to, kaj nisi i imao neko wrt cudo na samom ruteru ? 
<DomaMuffin> *ti
<tonil> hm
<tonil> tko mi je ono preporucio hexchat sad sam zaboravio
<tonil> dobar je client i sviđa mi se 
<tonil> samo neznam kako da namjestim spelling check
<tonil> enablano je u opcijama a i instalirao sam onaj dictionary
<jelly-home> https://micahflee.com/2013/11/canonical-shouldnt-abuse-trademark-law-to-silence-critics-of-its-privacy-decisions/ 
<tonil> jel jos itko ovdje rabi hexchat
<Vlado9A3CY> tonil, samo tren, imam ga ja... idem se ukljuciti s njim ...
<DomaMuffin> rut: daj curl ili wget ili nekaj :) 
<rut> ?
<rut> imas fetch 
<rut> al sto ce ti to ?
<rut> pa nije to x86 stroj .. to je mali ixp sa 64mb rama
<DomaMuffin> da merim zinebr tebra ! 
<Vlado9A3CY> tonil, kaj te muci s hexchat-om?
<tonil> um spelling checking kako da ga enableam
<rut> imas fetch .. to ti je ko wget
<tonil> instalirao sam dictionary
<Vlado9A3CY> samo tren ...
<DomaMuffin> rut: 'ocu s istim alatom mjerit' i kod sebe i kod tebe, ako je moguce. 
<rut> eh . sad ja moram wget instaliravat tj. kompajlirat
<rut> nemas ti na debilnom fetch ?
<rut> vidi u repo . mozda imas
<Vlado9A3CY> tonil, pa imas na Settings/Preferences/Interface/Input box/Spell checking
<tonil> sve je to enableano ali se jos ne pojavljuje :/
<tonil> :(
<Vlado9A3CY> hm... nemam pojma... i kod mene je ukljuceno, samo tren
<DomaMuffin> rut: pa kad si panj i imas samo alate koje koristite ti,McCarthy i neki link u jednoj banci. Za tog lika nisu sigurni, nije nikad izasao iz podruma
<DomaMuffin> *lik
<Vlado9A3CY> tonil, da, izgleda da to bas i ne funkcionira :)
<tonil> hm :/
<rut> evo kompajliram ti wget
<rut> kad si zapeo
<DomaMuffin> ma, netreba, skompajliracu ja sebi fetch :P
<DomaMuffin> (ziher)
<rut> pa to bi bilo brze ..
<DomaMuffin> :)
<DomaMuffin> .cocktail rut 
 * datase` mixes 50 drops of calvados with a beaker of cognac , adds 50 drops of papaya juice, sprinkles a few crumbs of coconut on top, adds a coconut, a lemon and gives the creation to rut.
<DomaMuffin> datase`: thanks
<datase`> No problem sweetie!
<rut> sad je moram na tom malom pizdeku kompajlirat tebi wget a isti ti je k* wget ili fetch ..
<DomaMuffin> E! A koju verziju wgeta kompajliras :) 
<rut> 1.14
<rut> a ti imas 1.10
<rut> :)
<DomaMuffin> ! care
<DomaMuffin> odem spat, fala unaprijed 
<rut> al i dalje mi taj tvoj test presmjesan . mali arm sa cf karticom od 4gb u PIO modu 
<tonil> Vlado9A3CY, probao i sa gui_input_spell 1 al vec je stavljeno na 1 :/
<rut> nasprem i5 
<rut> GNU Wget 1.13.4 built on linux-gnu. ... e moj muffin :) 
<rut> taj debilni ni zadnji wget nema
<rut> :P
<DomaMuffin> Ima zadnji stable, osim ako me repozitorij vara
<DomaMuffin> njaske, imam 1.13.4-3 
<DomaMuffin> sve bi napravio da me zadrzis online. Odbijam. iBok
<Vlado9A3CY> tonil, koji jezik hoces provjeravati, hrvatski ili engleski?
<tonil> engleski
<rut>  nejdi 
<rut> osim ako nejdes sexat :)
<Vlado9A3CY> imas instaliran myspell-en-us?
<tonil> nope
<tonil> ah
<tonil> sad vidim,znaci to trebam imati?
<Vlado9A3CY> kaze da treba :)
<tonil> jel dodje sa hexchatom il treba posebno instalirati?
<Vlado9A3CY> imas ubuntu ili neku drugu linux distribuciju?
<tonil> imam ubuntu na ovom u dual bootu i na starom kompu,trenutno vrtim osmicu zbog office alata
<Vlado9A3CY> znaci vrtis hexchat na win8?
<tonil> na win7
<Vlado9A3CY> upiši u google: how to enable spell check in hexchat
<Vlado9A3CY> i kod mene je na prvoj poveznici ono kaj ti trebas
<tonil> https://hexchat.readthedocs.org/en/latest/tips.html to mi izbaci i sto je cudno kaze da dolaze sa hexchatom instalacija samog myspella a tamo ga nema
<Vlado9A3CY> tonil, http://hexchat.readthedocs.org/en/latest/tips.html
<tonil> da to sam i ja nasao al opet ne objasnjava kako da se instalira hexchat
<tonil> ovaj myspell ne hexchat*
<tonil> kasno je
<Vlado9A3CY> sve ti pise tam... i ima poveznica za dictionary
<Vlado9A3CY> on se skida zasebno ...
<Vlado9A3CY> myspell libraries su ti u hexchatu vec, ali rjecnik moras posebno skinuti
<tonil> da skinuo sam rijecnik,nist probat cu jos jednom restartati
<rut> muffin . eto ti wget 
<obruT> upravo zavrsio "rubber" na slo2... prezakon film :)
<SilverSpace> popravak grijanja 1500kn 
<SilverSpace> bemti sunce 
<SilverSpace> a jucer sam planirao otici po dell 24" monitor 
<SilverSpace> i frend me zajebo 
<SilverSpace> opet ce sad cekati 
<SilverSpace> konacno vratio router u zivot 
#ubuntu-hr 2013-11-09
<ivoks> jebte
<ivoks> virtualbox je sranje samo takvo
<Mmike> ivoks: opce nije :P :) windowsi tak krasno rade u njemu
<tonil> Vlado9A3CY, da je mi stalno error python 33 dl is missing, kad otvaram hexchat i nema jos spelling checka iako sam ga instalirao ma nist
<calmpitbull> morgen
<tonil> jutro
<DomaMuffin> jutro, momcine
<rut> ooo strudlamuffin ... jesi sexo sto nocas ? :)
<DomaMuffin> Imam zuljeve , ne pitaj
<rut> pored zene zuljevi ?
<rut> svasta
<DomaMuffin> A nemrem ju zatuc ku*cem, sunac mu, tko ce mi sendvice radit' !
<rut> jel zna tko kakvu domacu (noviju) pornjavu ?
<DomaMuffin> Zakaj domacu ? Nije da je za ocekivati puno price. 
<rut> domace je domace ..
<tonil> rut, stvarno mislim cijeli dan pricas o sexu,milfacama i pornjavi :/
<rut> cijeli dan ?
<tonil> mislim par zadnjih dana
<DomaMuffin> tonil: pa kaj ? Pornografija pokrece internet,pol interneta je na linuxu, pol linuxa su ubuntuju , porn=ubuntu ! 
<tonil> lol
 * tonil je jos djevac
<DomaMuffin> vat ? 
<rut> tonil koliko ti imas god. ako se smije znati ?
<tonil> 23
<tonil> ti?
<DomaMuffin> ne znam ti ja te hororskope
<rut> majke ti .. pa ti onda nisi cist 
<tonil> :/
<rut> sa 23 samo o tome sam razmisljao 
<DomaMuffin> Nda, neprannje doprinosi djevac indexu 
<tonil> DomaMuffin, tusiram se svaki dan posto idem u teretanu
<rut> da nisi gey ?
<tonil> nope
<rut> mislim bez uvrede . 
<rut> teretana .. a smeta te sex 
<rut> cemu se onda pumpas ?
<rut> da sebi bolje izgledas ? :) haha
<tonil> :)
<rut> ajde da cujem kuru .. 
<rut> i sto radis kojim danom ?
<rut> ili si ti jedan od onih sto 3 mjeseca na 25kg pod bencom :) haha
<tonil> rut trenutno sam na insanity programu,zavrsio sam prva dva mjeseca vecinom cardio,i max interval circuit al dobije se raspored vijezbi svaki dan koje treba raditi
<tonil> 25kg?
<tonil> svasta
<tonil> da li netko koristi hexchat baca mi python 32 dl is missing a python je instaliran
<DomaMuffin> tonil: ima'l sto slobodnija zena u teretani ? Mislim, da sam solo, i da idem u teretanu .. ono "si mi vidjela biceps, si za sex?" .. jednom u 400 pokusaja ce proci 
<rut> i koliko dizes u bencu ?
<tonil> oko 70 kg 
<rut> tako je muffin .. i ja se slazem 
<jelly-home> DomaMuffin: brijem da ces tako lakse decka nac
<rut> a koliko dugo ides u ter. ?
<tonil> od 8 mjeseca
<DomaMuffin> jelly-home: bolje nego biti djevac ! Ako si s prave strane gay veze :) 
<rut> ajde .. a poceo si sa kojom tezinom ?
<tonil> eh sad da se pravo sjecam mislim sa 30
<jelly-home> DomaMuffin: necemo sad o muskoj g-tocki
<rut> eto . 70kg .. znaci mozes i neku malo deblju ..
<tonil> lol
<tonil> :D
<DomaMuffin> jelly-home: imas pravo, natjerat cemo pola kanala na eksperimentiranje .. premjestimo temu na #linux
<rut> a ti ni deblju a ni mrsavu i jos ti smeta sto ja spomenem milf
<tonil> ma zezam se rut slobodno ti pricaj
<rut> pa kad niko ne pise nista .. logovi uvjek ~6kb cijeli dan 
<DomaMuffin> pitaj Mmiketa da ti da svoje :) 
<rut> evo zena me van tjera .. moram van :(
<DomaMuffin> #croatia '91 :) 
<rut> sto 91 ?
<jelly-home> DomaMuffin: anal snails say: go slow
<DomaMuffin> Makes sense in so many ways
<tonil> rut, inace idem sa kolegicom koja je 88'godiste na faks skupa,udata je i ima djete jos se bojim ista pokusati sto ti predlazes
 * DomaMuffin bows to superior wisdom
<rut> a budalo !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<DomaMuffin> Udata :) Sad bi frend-bilder raspreo pricu o udavacama koje dolaze k njemu i cim udju ljepe zvakacu za stol .. :) 
<tonil> rut, ?
<tonil> DomaMuffin, rut je expert moram ga pitat
<jelly-home> rut: meni nije jasno kak ti doma imas zenu, _pretpostavimo_ regularne fizicke iskaze ljubavi, al svejedno tak zakacen na sex i ine teme
<DomaMuffin> tonil: ta bi ti i pivo imala cim platit' ! :) 
 * DomaMuffin grabs popcorn & waits for rut to come home and react
<tonil> DomaMuffin, hehe
<tonil> quit? why?? 
<tonil> potrala ga zena pravo
<tonil> jedno pitanje zasto je uvijek na linuxhr kanalu onako prazno,rijetko kad tko chata 
<jelly-home> zato sto je na #u-hr ekipa
 * jelly-home hides
<DomaMuffin> tonil: ljudi su , imo , tamo vise kao supporteri hrvatskog linuxa i ne pricaju ako nemaju sto reci. Ako pokusaju, obeshrabre ih. 
<DomaMuffin> Elitisti, nista drugo :) 
<DomaMuffin> Raja za pit' pivo je tu :) 
<jelly-home> sigh
<jelly-home> 1200€/m² Trešnjevka
<DomaMuffin> Po toj sam cijeni ja kupio kod znaka "Sesvete" (onog udaljenijeg od grada).Pa meni to izgleda super
<DomaMuffin> *zamolio banku da mi kupi, i obecao da cu joj dati novaca za dva stana 
<jelly-home> sad se situacija na tržištu promijenila
<DomaMuffin> Mislim da je oportuno vrijeme ako imas paru.
<DomaMuffin> Prije nego dodu EUljani i kupe kaj valja, onda ces imati jeftin,ali los izbor
<tonil> ma pokupovat ce nam sve otoke
<rut> tonil . pa to trebas kresnut .. sto se ustrucavas ..
<rut> to ti super . vjeruj mi .. ona nesmije pricat a ti trosis
<tonil> mislis? ja se ustručavam? neznam kako da započmem 
<tonil> nisam bas neki kasanova
<tonil> opet je otisao
<tonil> :/
<tonil> bas je mocan ovaj rut lik
<rut> jelly .. sto ti nije jasno .. doma mi nije dosta .. 
<rut> vrlo jednostavno .. ak ti malo jela jedes jos .. al ne isto nego nesto drugo 
<tonil> rut, onda imas koji savjet za pocetnike,posto nisam bas neki casanova
<jelly-home> aha, imate dogovor, najs
 * jelly-home monogaman (serijski)
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> hebes vikend bez F1
<tonil> na kojem programu vi pratite f1 sada kad je nema na hrtu
<tonil> meni hvata samo cetiri programa
<tonil> :/
<goc_> pozdrav ljudi 
<goc_> moze pomoc
<calmpitbull> napisi problem
<goc_> hvala danas sam presao s windowsa i totalno sam se zaljubio u linux ma da asm zbunjen s njim al dobro
<goc_> ok koristim ubuntu 13.10 i instalirao sam lamp jel sam developer i dizajner 
<goc_> i nemogu nac root folder od apachea
<goc_> nije u /var
<goc_> nije u /home 
<goc_> a cfg file mi je prazan 
<jelly-home> goc_: grep -Ri documentroot /etc/apache2
<goc_> covjece
<goc_> pise da je documentroot u /var/www
<goc_> a ja ga nevidim tamo 
<goc_> jel postoji neki razlog
<jelly-home> koga ne vidis?  
<jelly-home> ne postoji direktorij /var/ww?
<goc_> nevidim /www folder 
<jelly-home> erm, /var/www
<goc_> postoji /var 
<goc_> ali nemam www 
<jelly-home> goc_: ls -ld /var/www veli sto?
<goc_> drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 Stu  9 13:18 /var/www
<goc_> da
<goc_> al ja ga nevidim odem na search files upisem /var/www nista a kad upisem /var imam lock tmp crash i metrics foldere
<jelly-home> znaci tu je, postoji
<jelly-home> ne znam sto je Search files
<goc_> search your computer i online soruces
<goc_> gore lijevo
<goc_> ubuntu znakic
<goc_> znam da postoji i na localhostu u mozili pokrece pocetni html 
<goc_> al ja nemogu nac nit ga vidim a trebea mi www jel drugacije nemogu vidjet na localhostu sta radim 
<calmpitbull> a kak si instaliral lamp
<goc_> evo nasao sam www
<goc_> preko nau
<calmpitbull> Y4kuzA13
<goc_> nautilusa ali 
<calmpitbull> ha
<goc_> zasto nece isto pronaci gore na ubuntu znaku 
<goc_> akd napsiem /var/www
<goc_> a lamp sam insalirao ovako
<calmpitbull> pa trazi prek terminala
<goc_> sudo apt-get install apache2
<goc_> standarno sveradi 
<goc_> i mysql i php i phpmyadmin 
<goc_> ali eto ovo me mucilo 
<goc_> nista decki hvala vam borit cu se sam neam druge 
<goc_> nejdem na windows nazad samo kad adobe budem koristio dualboot ftw 
<calmpitbull> logicno ili ako imas masinu stavi u virtual box
<calmpitbull> ako koristis photoshop
<goc_> mda koristim sve
<goc_> ali nemam nazalost tako dobar komp 
<goc_> za box
<goc_> daj mi sam recite jos jel pametno da www bude u varu 
<goc_> da ga premjestim mozda
<ivoks> Mmike: o je, je
<ivoks> Mmike: virt-manager je puno bolji
<jelly-home> i kvm ispod?
<jelly-home> goc_: to je default.  Ako imas samo jedan web (VirtualHost) gore, moze slobodno i ostati tamo.  Ako ces imati gro VirtualHostova morat ces smisliti neku drugu shemu
<goc_> znam novi sam na ubuntu pa mi je sve ono 
<goc_> skontat ce se nest google
<ivoks> kvm ili xen
<ivoks> ja koristim kvm
<SilverSpace> tonil: strim ili njemacki rtl
<jelly-home> al koji stream
<jelly-home> zaboravio otic vidit antonova
<ivoks> pih
<jelly-home> virt-manager na debianu mi je blago razocaranje, hrpa defaultnih postavki je nepotimalna; moras cekat da alocira image file na disku
<SilverSpace> http://vimeo.com/43038579
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: kak koji stream
<jelly-home> liepo, ne znam koji
<SilverSpace> zadnji je bio podcast hd
 * jelly-home baca novac prema ekranu ali se nis ne desava
<jelly-home> zracni jastuk za biciklo zgodno izgleda
<jelly-home> 400 eura
<tonil> ne vidim svrhu toga
<jelly-home> ista kao za pojas i zracni jastuk u autu
<SilverSpace> ne moras nositi onu glupuu kacigu
<tonil> onda najavljena je sljedeca wow expanzija
<tonil> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OYueIdI_2L0
<datase> tonil: Title: World of Warcraft: Warlords of Draenor Announcement Trailer, Views: 1068740, Rating: 95.282326%
<SilverSpace> wow nikada nisam pokrenuo
<tonil> znam da je jedan proffesor na odsjeku za informatiku u zagrebu redovito peglao 
<tonil> wow
<SilverSpace> imam ih ja oko sebe to se danima igralo 
<SilverSpace> ni malo me nije privlacila
<goc_> evo mene opet zadnji problem 
<goc_> moze netko mozda pomoc 
<goc_> znaci instalirano sve i radi osim phpmyadmina 
<goc_> upisem sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin 
<goc_> upisem stvari itd passworde i instalira ga
<goc_> i onda kad odem na localhost/phpmyadmin dobijem 4040
<goc_> error
<jelly-home> goc_: jel restartalo apache kod instalacije
<goc_> svaki put on a i ja posebno
<goc_> za svaki slucaj 
<goc_> sad sam otisao i dropo sve tj php my admin sam dropo
<goc_> nekontam u cem je problem pa nije to raketna fizika
<goc_> evo opet 404 
<goc_> php my admin was not found on this server
<jelly-home> jel pise sta korisno pod /usr/share/doc/phpmyadmin ?
<goc_> za mene ne probably
<goc_> proabt cu neki fix 
<jelly-home> da, ko je vidio citati oficijelnu dokumentaciju
<SilverSpace> https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/phpmyadmin.html
<SilverSpace> staro ko biblija
<goc_> da mozda
<goc_> nisam nista config iso radit
<goc_> mislio sam da ce sve radit out of the box
<goc_> ko mysql instalacija apache i php
<goc_> al secer je uvijek na kraju 
<SilverSpace> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow phpmyadmin
<SilverSpace> tzgleda da samo treba ova naredba
<SilverSpace> goc_: i bi radilo da si malo googlao 
<hbogner> Evo mene na crypto party u Novom Sadu
<SilverSpace> nije neko problem 
<SilverSpace> hbogner: kaj si ti postao putnik
<hbogner> :)
<SilverSpace> goc_: evo ima tu nesto o 404 reoru https://help.ubuntu.com/community/phpMyAdmin
<jelly-home> osmi putnik
<goc_> hvala decki 
<SilverSpace> kaj se kisa spustila 
<DomaMuffin> SilverSpace: ova kaciga je predobra
<goc_> decki 
<goc_> svaka cast
<goc_> da sam malo googlo 
<goc_> naso bi al hvala na obom drugom linku sulver
<goc_> silver
<goc_> spasio si me mogu zavrsavat web sad kad je sve setup
<jelly-home> DomaMuffin: s jedne strane, kosta ko cijela bicikla, s druge strane, glava je bitnija od bicikla...
<goc_> i tebi jelly isto 
<goc_> i pozdrav
<SilverSpace> DomaMuffin: :)
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: istina puno kosta sad dok se kinezi ne docepaju 
<jelly-home> pa jebo, jel bi kupio kopiju od kineza koja mozda ne radi dobro, za tu svrhu
<MmikePoso> ivoks: zasto mislis da je puno bolji?
<jelly-home> ko da kupujes stajaznam kineske antibiotike ili kondome
<MmikePoso> ivoks: tj, zasto ti je vbox sranje?
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: nikada nisam nosio kacigu na bike pa ne bi ni ovo sranje pogotovo ljeti 
<SilverSpace> kupujes kineska racunala i mobitele
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: si vidio ovo http://www.wandboard.org/index.php/details
<jelly-home> da, zato sto mi kinesko racunalo ne radi doslovno o glavi ;-)
<SilverSpace> Linux version 3.10.18 (openwrt@huchra) (gcc version 4.6.4 (OpenWrt/Linaro GCC 4.6-2013.05 r38664)
<jelly-home> za mobitel sam dobio preporuku od arm developera da je kvalitetan uredjaj
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: :)
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: skupi su
<jelly-home> makar, lik koji radi reverse engineered etnaviv driver navodno jako dobro napreduje
<SilverSpace> 100 eura 
<jelly-home> je vise od 67 eura za 2GB cubietruck
<jelly-home> razlika u specki je samo dual-core i samo jedan µSD slot
<SilverSpace> jucer vratio tp-link 703n u zivot 
<SilverSpace> tek iz treceg pokusaja
<SilverSpace> hm slozio sam si da mi crontab posale mail kad netko upali racunalo i to mi sad opet ne radi 
<SilverSpace> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1679589
<SilverSpace> :)
<DomaMuffin> k'o Brus Vejnov sobar, mnogo sam dobar ! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5OVY7MmSSYs
<datase> DomaMuffin: Title: bad copy - esi mi dobar, Views: 302031, Rating: 98.52818%
<DomaMuffin> \o
<DomaMuffin> ./o
<DomaMuffin> \o/
<SilverSpace> di ih samo nade
<DomaMuffin> Pratim Ajzakov rad godinama 
<DomaMuffin> Mozda najbolji balkanski reper
<SilverSpace> nikad cuo
<jelly-home> bolji od ede? :-)
 * jelly-home klika
<DomaMuffin> pa, brijem da je i edo rekao d je lik najjaci 
<DomaMuffin> kaj klikas jelly-home  ? :D
<jelly-home> nista, gledam Stellu :-D
<DomaMuffin> :)))))))
<DomaMuffin> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Eq0i187kvE
<datase> DomaMuffin: Title: Stella (Original Version) - Jam and Spoon, Views: 107670, Rating: 99.01082%
<DomaMuffin> Stella <3
 * DomaMuffin bi na party, al ga stra' droZe 
<rut> jaooo . jelly .. sto to gledas ?
<obruT> DomaMuffin: ne kuzim sto bi se iz onog na pastebinu trebalo zakljucit ?
<rut> valjda da kod mene bolje radi preko tunela nego native 
<obruT> sto ? brzi ping do nekog opskurnog vjetnamskog sajta ? :)
<rut> ma do kojeg god zelis 
<obruT> sve ovisi o brzini od tebe do gatewaya na koji se spajas i onda od tog gatewaya kakav je link do odredista
<obruT> ako preko jednog providera to ide ne znam kakvim putem, nabere se pokoja milisekunda, nije to nikakva nauka
<MmikePoso> kak finmo pada vani
<rut> sve to jasno .. 
 * obruT se opet natrpava cesnjakom pa ce se uspjesno obranit od zene ak ovoj sex padne na pamet
<obruT> jel isao tko gledat avion ? :)
<rut> samo budala bi to isla vidjet 
<rut> i guzvat se tamo 
<DomaMuffin> jelly-home: u stvari je Edo svojevremeno cist fino repao (  ) 
<DomaMuffin> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eNW91_NYhtc
<datase> DomaMuffin: Title: Doppler Efekt feat. Disciplinska Komisija - Prva Bojna, Views: 18587, Rating: 100.0%
<MmikePoso> DomaMuffin: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-cXMnZ2vrx8
<datase> MmikePoso: Title: Three Drives - Greece 2000 (Original Mix), Views: 557453, Rating: 99.123354%
<DomaMuffin> 1st world problems: http://www.forgifs.com/gallery/d/188240-1/Frustrating_zipper.gif
<obruT> jel google promijenio pocetnu stranicu na gmailu ?
<DomaMuffin> Ja sam temeljito povezan s svojim feudalnim gospodarem, na pocetnoj stranici za gmail sad imam izbor accounta, ne klasican login ekran 
<obruT> ovo treba zenit :) http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=iTWPbSgKaWI#t=332   (ak samo ne krene od tog vremena, na 5:30 je zanimljiv dio) :)
<datase> obruT: Title: Training for Climbing, Views: 421992, Rating: 99.04838%
<obruT> demit, to je zena :)
<ctcp3> cool
<ctcp3> i sexy
<ctcp3> odo je narucit na russianbrides.com
<obruT> trebalo bi, da :)
<obruT> nadji i meni jednu ak nisu skupe, samo nek dobro penje :)
<ctcp3> mozd ima sestru blizanku
<ctcp3> dobis u paketu
<ctcp3> 2 za 1
<ctcp3> https://www.facebook.com/climberina/about
<ctcp3> Married to Anna Ter-Saakov
<ctcp3> :/
<SilverSpace> hm obruT krese po cesnjaku i onda gleda zene wtf
<DomaMuffin> na russianbrides kupim zenu i dobijem dostavu gratis !
<SilverSpace> doduse ovo nije zena
<obruT> SilverSpace: cesnjak je obrana od trenutne zene !
<obruT> demit, fakat voli curke ? :P e te zene ne znaju sta valja :P
<ctcp3> slomila nam je srca..
<SilverSpace> kak u terminalu vidje dali samba rade
<SilverSpace> nece i nece
<jelly-home> smbclient -L server
<jelly-home> treba izlistat shareove
<jelly-home> obruT: naprotiv, rekao ih da zena ima izvrstan ukus
<DomaMuffin> Di mogu iz kompfjutora iscupati magnetic, a da nastavi raditi ? Mali je izgubio olovku za etch-a-sketch :) 
<DomaMuffin> #hardware:BotaniCar: Hai gusy,do pcs have spare magnets ?!11
<DomaMuffin> treba kupovati vojna racunala, sve po dva pa onda ovo ne bi bila zajebancija ! 
<DomaMuffin> recovery = 16.8% (181254528/1073741632) finish=6534.0min speed=2276K/sec # nije (jos) puk'o :) 
<SilverSpace> bemti sambu nece i nece na drugom radi bez problema a radeno po istom uputstvu
<ctcp3> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SNPJMk2fgJU
<datase> ctcp3: Title: Prototype Quadrotor with Machine Gun!, Views: 20566074, Rating: 95.58162%
<DomaMuffin> Napisi svoje uputstvo kad slozis, SilverSpace ! 
<DomaMuffin> Sto me podsjetilo da nisam sredjivao dokumentaciju danima :) 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> odustao
<DomaMuffin> A,kaj te muci opche ?
<jelly-home> DomaMuffin: a nisi rebootao
<DomaMuffin> jelly-home: zaboravio sam
<DomaMuffin> Mislio sam da ce puchi do sad, nek se krcka, nije nesnosljivo sporo 
<DomaMuffin> sudo aptitude install libsys-syslog-perl
<DomaMuffin> mrmlj, sorry
 * DomaMuffin gleda u tipkovnicu dok tipka
<jelly-home> 4-5 dana jos ak tak nastavi
<tonil> http://imageshack.us/a/img571/8945/o0rg.jpg http://image.noelshack.com/fichiers/2013/44/1383312984-pcars-2013-11-01-09-29-21-179.jpg
<tonil> project cars nova igra
<SilverSpace> iz nekog razloga nije se mountao usb disk i zato usambi nije pokazao 
<SilverSpace> a ja nisam gleda jel je mountan 
<SilverSpace> zasto se prestao mountat nemam pojma
<SilverSpace> koja bedastoca
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/mamici-potjerali-sammira-iz-dinama--brazilac-nikad-vise-nece-igrati-ovdje-/1138718/
<DomaMuffin> 'el moze netko kliknuti http://[2a00:c30:7161:450:215:5dff:fe01:1506]/munin i optvrditi da radi/ne radi ? 
<DomaMuffin> Hvala!
<vzugcic> this page is not available... kaže moj chromium browser :)
<DomaMuffin> a mozes na ipv6 stranice inace ? 
<vzugcic> nemam pojma... kako to mogu provjeriti?
<DomaMuffin> otvpri https://ipv6.google.com/
<vzugcic> saqmo tren
<DomaMuffin> thx
<vzugcic> alkar vzugcic unista :D ... ne radi kod mene ;)
<DomaMuffin> Hvala !
<MmikePoso> zasto
<MmikePoso> kad instaliram debian
<MmikePoso> ne mogu particionirati mdraid device
<DomaMuffin> uhu, kaj ti veli kad probas ? 
<MmikePoso> nemrem
<MmikePoso> neda mi
<MmikePoso> kad slozim mirror, dobijem mddevice i to je particija, i bok
<DomaMuffin> *wild guess appears* To ti je zato kaj si u virtualboxu *wild guess vanishes*
<MmikePoso> sad sam se sjetio da sam prije to radio tako da bih butnio neki livecd, napravi mdadm divajs, particionirao ga, i onda pokrenuo debian installer
<DomaMuffin> Nemam sad fizicku kantu dsa probam :( 
<MmikePoso> nah, nema veze s vboxom
<MmikePoso> da
<MmikePoso> http://jebo.me/pas/3
<MmikePoso> to sam na ruke bio napravio prije instalera
<MmikePoso> e jebemti
<DomaMuffin> da ja imam toliko terabajta diska ja ne bi ni patricije imao ! 
<MmikePoso> idem peglat
<MmikePoso> upogonio sam susilicu
<MmikePoso> kad stavim malo vesa, radi izvrsno
<DomaMuffin> sad?! ja sam mrtav 
<MmikePoso> a i juhica se kua
<MmikePoso> i ja sam mrtav
<MmikePoso> al' ak ne napravim to sad
<MmikePoso> sutra nemam kad :)
<DomaMuffin> onda ces ujutro
<DomaMuffin> heh
<MmikePoso> iso bi ujutro antonova gledat kak polijece
<DomaMuffin> sretno
<MmikePoso> iako ce kisa bit
<MmikePoso> a moram jos i dva skviza turnig na vizi
<DomaMuffin> o,lol, ok, onda peglaj do 1 ujutro :) 
<jelly-home> DomaMuffin: baltor ?
<jelly-home> (link radi)
 * jelly-home spava
<MmikePoso> baltor :)
<MmikePoso> DomaMuffin: vi peglate doma?
<MmikePoso> tj, ste peglali kad je filip bio beba?
<MmikePoso> jer ,mi ne peglamo, ne vidim smisla u tome (osim kosulje koje ne nosim)
<MmikePoso> al' sad bebu se mora jer se dezinficira pa se mora jer se mora da se dezinficira
#ubuntu-hr 2013-11-10
<MmikePoso> h
<DomaMuffin> peglamo,da
<DomaMuffin> takva roba da mras :)
<ivoks> od lounga do lounga
<MmikePoso> DomaMuffin: roba?
<MmikePoso> mene uvjeravaju da je to 'radi dezinfekcije'
<calmpitbull> jutro
<calmpitbull> postoji li statisticki podatak kolko poduzeca )
<calmpitbull> koristi linuxe kao OS
<Vlado9A3CY> Ne kuzim sada vise ovaj Ubuntu uopce... imam dvije potpuno jednake instalacije 12.04LTS u dva razlicita kompjutera i sada mi je kod zadnjeg update-a kernela u jednom instalacija prosla bez greske, a u drugom nece... ali otkriti cu ja u cemu je kvaka ;)
<Vlado9A3CY> pa makar morao obrisati sve programe i ppa repozitorije koje sam naknadno dodao :D
<calmpitbull> razliciti kompjuteri 
<Vlado9A3CY> da
<calmpitbull> pa tako je i kod mene
<calmpitbull> samo je u pitanju grafa
<calmpitbull> pa zato ne radi kod jednog dobro a kod drugog super
<Vlado9A3CY> vjerojatno je i kod mene bas to slucaj
<Vlado9A3CY> ma nema veze... ne moram ga vise niti apdejtati, u krajnjoj liniji :D
<calmpitbull> ma mozes updajtat samo ne kernel update
<calmpitbull> ili pogledaj sto taj kernel update donosi sa sobom ili dali ga uopce trebas
<Vlado9A3CY> e da... 
<Vlado9A3CY> good question :)
<Vlado9A3CY> idem se primiti nekog posla... see you all later ;)
<calmpitbull> nedelja??? koji posao? ;)
<MmikePoso> Vlado9A3CY: pomogne kad napises kako nece :)
<Vlado9A3CY> MmikePoso, budem ja to sredio, ocito su mi u pitanju ti dodani repozitoriji i programi... nije bitno, sredit cu ja to ;)
<calmpitbull> ovi sa crossvallia d.o.o. konstantno traze linux admine
<Vlado9A3CY> Evo sto kaze, a to uopce nije istina jer na / particiji imam jos sigurno 5GB slobodnog prostora... No space left on device
<Vlado9A3CY> No apport report written because the error message indicates a disk full error
 * Vlado9A3CY is over and out
<calmpitbull> kaj nije dobro prov napravit clean
<SilverSpace> dan
<jelly-home> calmpitbull: kad nemaju nikog sposobnog? :-)
<SilverSpace> calmpitbull: sad mogu uzeti Samira :) slobodan je 
<jelly-home> linux napadac
<calmpitbull> heheehe
<calmpitbull> neka uzmu mene ipak znam malo vise od samira
<calmpitbull> mogu mi dat i onu varjantu od 1600 kn 
<calmpitbull> samo da radim na linuxima
<calmpitbull> i da dobijem praksu
<vzugcic> hello all...
<SilverSpace> :) 
<Vlado9A3CY> da, vrisnuo sam na krivom kanalu ;)
<DomaMuffin> MmikePoso: javi kak su cijene speceraja u SLO, po povratku, ako ti nije mrsko 
<jelly-home> http://www.ts.fi/moottoriurheilu/f1/558601/The+backsurgery+ends+up+Kimis+season
<DomaMuffin> "this page is in Finnish, do you want to translate?" #go home chrome, you're drunk
<DomaMuff1n> http://www.jutarnji.hr/kolumna-ante-tomica-mogucnosti-korupcije-u-astrofizici/1138487/ #kako jedan los humanista ima muda oblikovati jsvno misljenje na ovakav nacin ? .. 
<MmikePoso> DomaMuff1n: e bas necu! :P
<MmikePoso> :D
<MmikePoso> DomaMuff1n: znas da cu full report srocit :)
<DomaMuff1n> MmikePoso: 4real, baci oko na osnovne namirnice :) I jebena vam je ideja za grupne popuste ! :) 
<MmikePoso> grunpi popust?
 * DomaMuff1n se volontira kao ucesnik !
<DomaMuff1n> MmikePoso: komentari ispod slike na FB, netko je natuknuo mogucnost postojanja istog
<SilverSpace> grozno
<jelly-home> DomaMuff1n: sarcasm detector uklucen?
<jelly-home> (Re: cren rupe)
 * jelly-home tipka ko da je pijan
<DomaMuff1n> jelly-home: autor clanka je humanista kojeg u zivotu nisam procitao da nesto opise posteno ili afirmativno, osim kad je bilo u prilog nekog drugog njegovog laprdanja. 
<DomaMuff1n> Dvojim da je sarkastican, samo jalan.
<jelly-home> moguce, ali pola clanka fali na webu pa se ne vidi koja je poanta
<DomaMuff1n> Nemam skener doma :( A autor nema poante :( 
<jelly-home> eh, jutranji
<DomaMuff1n> Tak je fino popljuval babu koja se u RH vratila nakon respektabilne karijere na svjeCkom nivou i dofurala i grant za mlade znanstvenike, da mi se place. 
<jelly-home> fakat mi dodje da citam fokus i dnevno.hr
<DomaMuff1n> nda, s dnevno.hr znas na cemu si, sve kontra bilo cega na nivou koji moze shvatiti i moje dijete :) 
<jelly-home> desnicari bar imaju pozitivni cilj (makar bio cilj s kojim se ne slazem)
<jelly-home> DomaMuff1n: nije mu valjda poanta "crne rupe su beskorisne"... jer ak je to beskorisno u kratkom roku, sto tek onda reci o njegovoj bransi
<DomaMuff1n> jelly-home: njegova je bransa nedodirljiva , a crne rupe ne sluze nicem. Eto, TL;DR :) 
<jelly-home> heh
<jelly-home> vidim ja, to je samo navlakusa da odem kupit nedeljni jutarnji
<jelly-home> NECE VAM USPJETI
<DomaMuff1n> Nemoj, kupi radije Mikijev Zabavnik, ona kolumna s zanimljivostima u njemu ima vise tvrdih cinjenica nego jutarnji i vecernji zajedno
 * DomaMuff1n se pita ima li jos mikijevog zabavnika
<DomaMuff1n> Haha, Lenhard i Polsek se na facebooku svadjaju koja je on njihovih znanosti "pravija" ( jedan humanista, drugi prirodnjak) :) 
<MmikePoso> ante tomic je car :)
<jelly-home> DomaMuff1n: mozda uvozni politikin zabavnik
<DomaMuff1n> MmikePoso: " problem sa tomićem i još nekim hrvatskim kolumnistima je šta ne plivaju dobro nigdi, a o nečemu moraju pisat jer od toga žive. pa onda pišu o svemu. i niko ih ne svaća ozbiljno."
<MmikePoso> lik je satiricar
<MmikePoso> jeboga :)
<DomaMuff1n> Lik je satiricar iz gore opisanog razloga: ne zna nista ozbiljno i vjerodostojno napisati, pa onda nekaj iskenja i kaze da je to satira
<DomaMuff1n> No, necu pljuvati jos otrova po njemu, nek si je kakav je, samo me clanak raznjupao 
<MmikePoso> procitam clanak kasnije malo
<MmikePoso> al' lik je prejeben
<MmikePoso> sto god da je napisao, fakat je izvrstan
<MmikePoso> satiricar je, ne pise ozbiljno
<MmikePoso> brijem da je to malo k'o monty python
<MmikePoso> nemres mi rec da oni nisu smijesni
<MmikePoso> tj, ak ti nisu smjesni, a jebiga :)
<DomaMuff1n> Brijem da ga nezasluzeno hvalis, no neka ti ga je :) 
<MmikePoso> nah, nit malo
<MmikePoso> i on i dezulovic su mi carevi :)
<MmikePoso> oho, donjela mama rucak
<MmikePoso> odem dolje :)
<DomaMuff1n> KAAJ ? Od 23h do ranog jutra kuhas, imas 4 FB posta o juhi, a mama u prizemlju zvoni s ruckom ? Za koga ti kuhas ?! 
<SilverSpace> tko god piše za jutarnji ne vrijedi pisljiva boba 
<DomaMuff1n> SilverSpace: :) 
<DomaMuff1n> Generalise much ? :D
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly-home> MmikePoso: nisu smijesni; voziti 100% na sarkazam je veliki problem jer naginje citatelja da nista ne uzima ozbiljno i da nema pozitivnih vrijednosti za koje vrijedi truditi
<SilverSpace> mozda ovi na horoskopu i vremenskoj prognozi
<SilverSpace> ali i o tome se moze raspravljati
<DomaMuff1n> jelly-home: jos je gore kad citatelj zna da autor ima kakav-takav naucni background i pomisli da smije izgraditi svoje misljenje na osnivu njegovog. Znam nekoliko ljudi koji Tomica ne citaju kao satiristu. A to je problem 
<SilverSpace> DomaMuff1n: mozda mozda :)
<jelly-home> MmikePoso: meni to radi veliki problem, prakticki sam odrastao na Feralu i tesko se rijesiti sarkazma i razmisljanja bez perspektive
<DomaMuff1n> A i Srbi su u istom dreku kao i mi, na zalost, cini se da su njihova muda jos funkcionalna: https://www.facebook.com/denis.kuljis/posts/10202554304282585
<DomaMuff1n> **na njihovu srecu,pardon
<jelly-home> You must log in to see this page.
<DomaMuff1n> Piše: Saša Radulović, srpski ministar privrede (za “Nedeljnik”) #nemrem naci link koji ne zahtjeva login u FB :( 
<jelly-home> nema veze
<DomaMuff1n> A da, ionako su Srbi, pu pu 
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/vTfFIO
<SilverSpace> inace mi ide na kurac nase novinarstvo pogotovo hr portali 
<SilverSpace> svaka susa moze bilo kaj napisati
<SilverSpace> tak bi pozderao neku mesinu vec tri tjedna ni mrvice
<SilverSpace> zasto ne mogu promjeniti chmod
<Hrki> poz, gdje se moze najeftinije kupiti raspberry pi ?
<SilverSpace> bezveze odstekam i opet ustekam usb i radi
<SilverSpace> 380 doma na vrata
<Hrki> tu mi ovi nasi trgovci zele naplatit 260kn
<SilverSpace> pa to je ok
<jelly-home> to zvuci kao dobra cijena
<Hrki> pa vidim da kosta 25$
<jelly-home> Hrki: di je to za 260kn?
<Hrki> http://hr.rsdelivers.com/product/raspberry-pi/raspberry-pi-type-b/raspberry-pi-type-b-512mb/7568308.aspx
<SilverSpace> http://hr.rsdelivers.com/campaigns/raspberry/pi2.aspx
<jelly-home> bez postarine, pdva?
<Hrki> nema pdv-a, ide iz britanije
<Hrki> znaci velite isplati se za 26o kn ?
<ravilov> ne, ali za 260 da
<jelly-home> mislis, to je vec s pdvom?
<jelly-home> ok
<Hrki> pa nema pdv-a 
<jelly-home> aha, kupujes za firmu?
<Hrki> pa za sebe
<ravilov> EU?
<ravilov> pa zato?
<jelly-home> kak onda nema PDV-a
<Hrki> ne kuzim, sta ce mi pdv, to je cijena sa britanskim pdv-om
<jelly-home> dakle vec je u cijeni.
<ravilov> Hrki, nadji jos ljudi pa naruci vise, cijena manja
<Hrki> yep
<Hrki> .
<ravilov> ionako ces potrosit jos hrpu novaca na dodatke
<Hrki> a sta mi jos tu treba? :D
<Hrki> kuciste cu napravit iz lego kockice
<jelly-home> napajanje, kablovi, storage
<jelly-home> serial
<Hrki> kakvo napajanje?
<Hrki> koji kabel ide unutra?
<ravilov> hm
<jelly-home> ne znam vise dal treba powered usb hub jer je struja koju daje sam rpi na usb-u premala za ista vise od misa i tipkovnice
<ravilov> mozda da malo proucis stvar prije nego kupis?
<Hrki> daj mi recite, sta se tice ovog iptv-a
<jelly-home> Hrki: za 260kn dobis plocicu.  Plocica radi na struju -- to napajanje se moze vuć iz nečijeg usb-a (telke), ili moraš posebno kupit strujni adapter
<Hrki> jel se moze spojiti na jedan ruter, 2 telke
<jelly-home> ak hoces gledat kak se boota ili popravljat kad je unbootable, treba ti 3.3V TTL serial
<Hrki> planiram uzeti iskon
<Hrki> jer ova optima mi je crkla, uopce se ruter nemoze spojiti na adsl
<jelly-home> Hrki: za drugu telku ti na iskonu treba drugi set-top-box
<jelly-home> koji se dodatno naplacuje
<Hrki> hmm, cudno
<Hrki> mislim, svi su ufurani za taj iptv
<jelly-home> takodjer, svaka ukljucena telka oduzima 2-3 Mbps download bandwidtha
<Hrki> ali prodaju samo za jedan tv :D
<Hrki> pa tko jos ima smao jedan tv u kuci :D
<ravilov> vecina ljudi?
<jelly-home> osim bneta, tamo di ima analogni kabl
<Hrki> vecina ljudi, sumnjam
<ravilov> zacudio bi se
<Hrki> sad je telka u dnevnoj i spavacoj
<ravilov> ne mjeri svijet po sebi
<ravilov> i sebi slicnima
 * jelly-home ima tabletic ili mobitel u spavacoj
<jelly-home> ili netbookic
<jelly-home> ili spava :-)
<ravilov> jelly-home, zalijepi tablet zvakom za zid i mozes rec da imas TV u spavacoj :p
<jelly-home> ravilov: onda je predaleko!
<Hrki> prosjecan broj tv-a u kucanstvima je 1,4
<ravilov> uzmes naocale sa 10x magnifikacijom
<Hrki> u zg-u je 1,8 :D
<Hrki> tako da dobro radim uzorke po svoj svjetu
<Hrki> po svome
<jelly-home> Hrki: to su sigurno statistike od HRT-a
<SilverSpace> mene je kod ovih dosao 380kn doma na vrata 
 * ravilov isto dobro zna da sve sto pise na internetu *MORA* biti istina
 * jelly-home nije imao tv bar 3-4 godine
<SilverSpace> i kad sam kupio sve 600kn 
<SilverSpace> za te pare sam sad kupio android 
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: da, tak nesto dodje i cubie kad uzmes hdmi, serial-usb, neko dobro napajanje od 5V 2A...
<SilverSpace> ustekas i vozi
 * ravilov -u se Rpi oduvijek cinio overrated
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: da nitko ne racuna na dodatne stvari
<jelly-home> al jednom kad imas zajednicke dodatke mozes samo mijenjat plocicu tj. cijelo racunalo
<jelly-home> pa jos hdmi splitter, usb splitter kao KVM
<ravilov> pa novi tv, jer ti je postojeci odjednom premali
<ravilov> pa novi zid jer je postojeci premali za novi tv
<jelly-home> ravilov: zato ti i ostane stari tv za spavacu
<ravilov> da, vidis
<ravilov> odjednom sve ima smisla
<jelly-home> 32" je nazalost preveliko za monitor :-)
<ravilov> jelly-home, gluposti i hereza, there is no such thing as too big!
<jelly-home> twss
<Hrki> jel se moze u ovom sugavom officu staviti footer ali da je svaki za sebe
<Hrki> jer mi treba prvih 5 stranica rimsko
<Hrki> ja nednostavno ne kuzim kako te programe tako prave da jednostavno ne koriste logiku
<Hrki> ili ovi glupani ukinu start iz win 8
<Hrki> jednostavno ne kuzim
 * ravilov pokaze prstom na ime kanala
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly-home> #f1-hr ?
<ivoks> zdravo zagreb :)
<hbogner> pozdrav zagrebu i od mene
<jelly-home> pozdrav azri!
<DomaMuff1n> 32" je taman za monitor 
<DomaMuff1n> hbogner: mozes imati zaseban footer/header za proizvoljno veliku grupu stranica 
<DomaMuff1n> mislim da cak ne moraju biti jedna iza druge 
<DomaMuff1n> a start meni je relikvija koju ne koristi nitko osim linuxasa koje nesto natjera put windowsa
<DomaMuff1n> **hrki
<jelly-home> DomaMuff1n: ak je rezolucije 2560x1600, da, ali telka je bijednih 1920x1080
<DomaMuff1n> jelly-home: meni je to kul, volim VELIKA slova
<jelly-home> ja isto, al sam naviko na 96dpi i veci pixeli su mi preveliki
<DomaMuff1n> Sam si rekao, samo navika. Nek ti jednog netko naljepi na zid bez troska, budes se navikao 
<jelly-home> 63% ljudi koji kozumiraju alkohol u .hr tvrdi da se nikad ne napije
<DomaMuff1n> od toga 100% zena, sto je najgore - prokletnice fakat nemresh zapit' 
<DomaMuff1n> forgot how to sober: http://i.imgur.com/dXre083.gif
<SilverSpace> kisa
<budz0r> vecer
<budz0r> postoji li mozda neka lista sa popisom trenutno blacklistanih mail servera
<jelly-home> deseci!
<jelly-home> budz0r: odes na npr. http://mxtoolbox.com/blacklists.aspx i provjeris jel tvoja IP adresa na nekoj
<budz0r> jelly-home: znam za to, ali mene zanima koja domena je trenutno blacklistana, kao opcenito na internetima sada
<budz0r> nesto testiram
<jelly-home> domena?
<budz0r> pa me zanima kako se skripta ponasa kad je neka domena blacklistana
<budz0r> jelly-home: da
<jelly-home> velika vecina RBLova je IP based
<jelly-home> budz0r: za to imas 127.0.0.2 koja je uvijek blacklistana ;-)
<budz0r> lol
<budz0r> :)
<jelly-home> rijetke RBL provjeravaju DNS reverse i domene
<jelly-home> osim URIBL odn. SURBL
<budz0r> thx
<DomaMuff1n> http://i.imgur.com/FQjCkVp.jpg #how real man flirt
<MmikePoso> jelly-home: hoces reci da je to feralov, a ne tvoj, problem? :)
<MmikePoso> e, kak mi nos curi
<MmikePoso> pa to je neistinito
<jelly-home> MmikePoso: moj problem; njihov los utjecaj
<jelly-home> isto kao sto je kredit u svicarcima moj problem ak ga imam
<SilverSpace> kaj je ovo vani
#ubuntu-hr 2014-11-03
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro
<calmpitbull> jutroo jutro
<BotaniCar> kak mi se *prekrasno* razletio raid :)  http://jebo.me/pas/2@raw
<jelly-home> nagradno pitanje zasto nije sve na sda
<BotaniCar> Interesantno je da disk koji je nazivno ziv u md3 u stvari ne radi,a  onaj kaj je izbaco iz raida za taj array mogu rucno mountati i sadrzaj je vidljiv
<BotaniCar> brijem da se mdadm zbles'o 
<BotaniCar> Srecom, imam backup i md3 ( /home ) je samo 2.5G , brijem da cu recoverat md[2] , a md3 naselit rucno iz backupa, nada se samo da sam backupu rekao da sacuva permissione :)
<jelly-home> pa, stopaj md3 i force assemblaj sa memberom za koji znas da je dobar
<BotaniCar> nece, veli da je resource bussy , ( nece , meaning: nemrem zaustaviti array )
<BotaniCar> brijm da ide reboot u recovery, pa cem probat' opet 
<BotaniCar> cekam prvo da mi jave da je rezervni disk spreman 
<jelly-home> pa, ak je na njemu /, liveusb
<BotaniCar> na md3 je /home 
<Vlado9A3CY> dobar dan :)
<obrut> lako tako, dobar dan, smjesak... a nekima se raspada raid, drugi su vec nervozni pred nocnu... :)
<Vlado9A3CY> to je od magle, jesenske :)
<Vlado9A3CY> ali sad ce sunce, evo samo sto nije :)
<BotaniCar> obrut: tko dela nocnu ? :) Pays better :) 
<ruthr> trebam neki fus ;) jel nudi tko sto ?
<ruthr> dd
<BotaniCar> kak jelepo kad ti backup radi :) Slomio sam skroz onaj raid, napravio novi i natocio sve iz backupa gore, cca 3x brze nego da se recoverao raid s svim arrayima :) 
<BotaniCar> gigabitna mreza pomazi :) 
<obrut> BotaniCar: bome, ja imam nocnu... no vec sam ove godine ispuce mogucu kvotu prekovremenih :P
<obrut> s/ispuce/ispuco/
<BotaniCar> obrut: to znaci da ili nemas nocnu, ili je kvota fleksibilna :) 
<obrut> imam nocnu, ali mi nece platit :)
<BotaniCar> Cudan si ti, znas, ako na to pristanes:)
<obrut> cudan == budala :)
<BotaniCar> Per definition, da :) "Osoba koja se ponasa nerazumno" :) 
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> HNS kvota http://www.jutarnji.hr/croatia-osiguranje-sa-184-milijuna-kuna-gubitka--danas-krece-sa-500-otkaza-/1232999/
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/cK6hOl
<SilverSpace> loll http://webcafe.net.hr/svastara/video-srpski-policajac-na-kojeg-se-necete-ljutiti-dok-vam-pise-kaznu
<Mmike> ja ne kuzim ove branitelje
<Mmike> koji kufer oni oce
<Mmike> osim sto me jebu kad autom prolazim savskom
<Mmike> njih 50 se tamo naguralo i sta oce
<BotaniCar> kak velim muttu da pobrise sve mailove od rednog broja X do Y ? 
<BotaniCar> Odnosno, mogu mu kako reci da pobrise sve mailove bez subjecta ? 
<jelly> D~m100-200
<jelly> D~s'^$'
<jelly> (nije macka po tastaturi, nego odgovor za BotaniCara)
<BotaniCar> Falalepa, radi
<hrvoje_> jelly, koju verziju mutta koristis?
<hrvoje_> nakon upgrejda na utopic (1.5.23) promijenio se dio default bindingsa
<weshmashian> mornin'
<jelly> hrvoje_: 1.5.20
<BotaniCar> 1.5.21 odze
<hrvoje_> hm da i meni je 1.5.21 bio prije
<BotaniCar> ho, nisam shebal ni jedan permission kad sam restorao /home, sve umosklepine rade :) 
<BotaniCar> Ima tko od vas misha kojem moze dodavati/skidati utege ? Kak ste skuzili koliko utega je "taman" ? 
<BotaniCar> http://bagira.hr/zicani-misevi/12834-sharkoon_fireglider_opti__ki_igra__i_mi____usb.html #140kn za mish s utezima i do 3kDPI 
<vileni> meni vaznija ergonomija nego tezina, iako bi i to bio dio ergonomije mozda
<vileni> taj fireglider je malo cudan oblikom
<calmpitbull> netko mozda koristi trackball mis?
<BotaniCar> ma, naletio sam na njuzima da ga X preporuca X-u, bacio u gugl i skuzio utege, a to hocu pitati nekog tko kuzi vec godinama :9
<vileni> meni je jedan od najboljih bio razer salmosa, sto je bio jako lagan mis, i jako mali recimo
<vileni> bio je za claw grip 
<calmpitbull> ja imam razer mambu....nista posebno
<vileni> g300 je ista stvar skoro
<obrut> Mmike: ne kuzis branitelje.... a ove ? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uQRmijwqbI0 
<datase> YouTube: Zazivali Boga i tražili oslobođenje Milana Bandića - 0:07:32 - 53,399 views - 48 likes / 255 dislikes
<BotaniCar> obrut: jesu dozvali Bo(n)ga ? I ja bi ga nesto priupitao :)
<calmpitbull> buahahahhaahahaha
<obrut> BotaniCar: jos nisu... nego, sto bi ga pitao ? :)
<BotaniCar> Kad ce placa ( da preduhitrim ono "bog zna" ) :) 
<jelly> placa: sjela
 * BotaniCar pogleda gore i na nebu ugleda jellyevo lice
 * obrut zamislja scenu ... oblaci se razilaze, a izmedju se ukaze jelly :)
<BotaniCar> Srpski nacin izrazavanja je bez premca: "Ma AMD je nakupina budala. Kad su imali dobar proizvod ponašali su se ko idioti, eto im sad, jedu govna i to svojski" :) 
<jelly> mrmlj kernel upgrade reboot mrmlj
<ruthr> placa .. digao u 8:23 sad je 13:18 ostalo 200kn 
<BotaniCar> ruthr: da si i rezije platio u tom vremenu, di bi ti bio kraj :) 
<BotaniCar> Nego, ima tko nekoga da dila limune, ovako kako ovih dana dilaju mandarine ? 
<BotaniCar> ( /me znacajno pogleda prema jellyevoj kolegici ) 
<jelly> limunima jos nije sezona
<ruthr> zato i trazim fus neki .. barem 100e da zaradim :)
<BotaniCar> ruthr: https://www.elance.com/ ?
<BotaniCar> jelly: limuni se ne uzgajaju u plastenicima/staklenicima ? Mislio sam da je u danasnje vrijeme uvijek sezona svega 
<SilverSpace> http://www.vecernji.hr/hrvatska/osjecanin-mislav-kontic-18-napisao-pjesmu-i-stavio-je-na-profil-vlade-971035
<jelly> BotaniCar: sezona svega je, brijem, ono sto kupis u konzumu i sto je bezukusno a lijepo izgleda
<BotaniCar> jelly: nije bas tako, kak Turak ima rezona napraviti plastenik, tako bi mogao i netko nas. 
<jelly> tak mi je svejedno dal cu jesti nase bezukusno ili spanjolsko bezukusno, ne? :-)
<BotaniCar> Uzgajanje bilja u plasteniku ga ne obezvredjuje automacki, ne ? :-)
<BotaniCar> Dok sam zivio u Bj, uredno sam frendovima koji su se bavili eko-poljoprivredom pomagao s plastenicima, nije im plod zbog toga bio neukusniji vec samo prije zrel/bolje ocuvan kad je vrijeme zapizdekalo
<BotaniCar> E,sad, ovi moji nisu sadiili limun, pa ne znam da li on ima neke specificnosti
<jelly> a kajjaznam, ak uzgajas u istoj zemlji sa istom kolicinom sunca, trebalo bi biti ok u teoriji
<BotaniCar> Pda, idem s pretpostavkom da me neides shebat trovanjem ploda, vec se pobrinuti da ga imas duze/cesche 
<jelly> brb
<BotaniCar> Turio sam si onaj googletov "inbox" na telefon, sachem pustiti da se skuplja smece tjedan dana, bas me zanima kak ce mi posloziti inbox
<vileni> imas invite? :)
<BotaniCar> Koliko vidim, za sad ne 
<vileni> pita ucitelj iz vjeronauka moju curu da li je isla u ugostiteljsku kad tako brzo tipka
<vileni> zato sto ugostitelji brze tipkaju nego informaticari valjda
<BotaniCar> :) Mislio sam da ces reci da ju je pitao jel matematiku ucila kod privatnika :) 
<jelly> woohoo, dobijo od LAN-a 8GB memorije za radnu stanicu
<jelly> sad mogu vrtit 200 tabova kak spada
<vileni> tko je LAN?
<vileni> ja imam 16gb, uspijem i pokoju virtualku zavrtiti :)
<jelly> magicni odjel koji dodjeljuje uredsku opremu
<jelly> mozda bi mogao... ugasit swap?!?
<jelly> nahh
<vileni> kazu da to nije dobro, bez obzira na kolicinu rama :)
<jelly> popravili su te bugove prije par godina
<obrut> nema tog rama da pokrije sve otvorene tabove :)
<vileni> dovoljan je jedan imgur tab i gotovo :)
<jelly> nije dobro ak imas cca debian ili centos 6, ak imas ista novije NAVODNO se smije
<jelly> volem kde, rebutas, ulogiras, svi prozori se otvore di su bili
<jelly> nego, sad mi vise ne treba 2x2GB DDR2 za desktop, oce neko kupit
<BotaniCar> #onokad djelatnici iz firmina racunala cupaju RAM koji su privatno kupili, i sad je postao obsolete :) 
<BotaniCar> Dobro da itko vise koristi DDR2 vani :D Da su ti LANovci malo sporiji, to kaj imas bi bio muzejski hardver :D
<jelly> pa, iz 2009 ali se jos drzi
<BotaniCar> Da, hardver je nekak postao dugovjecan, ja nisam novi CPU kupio vec 4 godine :) 
<jelly> zato hard diskovi i ssdovi krepavaju ko veliki
<BotaniCar> Kad vec 50 godina na isti nacin trpamo podatke gore, samo gustocu povecavamo ( kod mehanickih diskova, jel) :)  Ovo s SSDovima koji krepavaju je zvjera ! 
<jelly> heh, "isti nacin"
<BotaniCar> pda, kaj, imas keramicku plocicu oblozenu metalom i na nju magnetom guras podatke; sve kaj smo napravili je da guras na gusche 
<BotaniCar> https://asciinema.org/ # terminal session recorder, izvrstan 
<jelly> sve kaj smo napravili s autima je da manje trose, i da su nesto sigurniji, a ni ne idu toliko brze (i da su pretihi ;-)
<BotaniCar> Je, generaliziram. No, ako nastavimo s auto-paralelama, di su hibridi/auti na struju/vodu u HDD svijetu ? Sve sto imamo za pokazati su SSDovi 
<SilverSpace> no da Mmike 
<Mmike> no je kaj?
<Mmike> kaj sam spotrgal opet?
<Mmike> da nemas i ti mongodb probleme?
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ma nis sam se nemoj savskom voziti :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace: ma debili
<SilverSpace> ovog ne kuzim http://www.jutarnji.hr/mirno-prihvatio-optuzbe-za-dvostruko-ubojstvo/1233019/
<SilverSpace> Mmike: nisu debili nego invalidi bez ruku i nogu 
<SilverSpace> neki i bez vida 
<Mmike> SilverSpace: dobro, i?
<SilverSpace> koje se omalovazava i vrijeda 
<SilverSpace> samim time Sto je Matic tu di je http://blog.vecernji.hr/sandra-sabljak/otvoreno-pismo-vukovarskih-branitelja-o-predragu-maticu-fredu-3452
<SilverSpace> a da ne govorim koliko je lazi napisao u svojoj knjizi 
<Mmike>  cek, ak je on takav kreten, zastso tamo nema 500 ili 1000 ljudi, ili 50.000 ljudi (znaci, bar 1/4 branitelja)
<Mmike> neg ovih 50ak jambra?
<Mmike> hehe, al' zgodno je ovo pitanje - kako to, ako imas PTSP, mosh bit savjetnik precidnika ili cak ministar? :)
<Mmike> to k'o bandic, imao mozdani udar, kapak mu oso, a on je i dalje gradonacelnik
<Mmike> valjda nisu piloti, pa je to ok :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace: ok, a'l kakava su to njima prava ukinuta, i opet, zash se ostali ne bunde?
<SilverSpace> bune bune 
<SilverSpace> to sto se bune nije sve sto se tice novca to im se inputira stalno od vlade i ministra i djela novina 
<SilverSpace> imas tamo sto razlicitih problema 
<obrut> ne bune se oni uopce zbog novca koliko se meni cini
<SilverSpace> obrut: ima i takvih 
<SilverSpace> moj jedan poznanik u kolicima kojem je umrla zena skoro prije dvije godine jos nije dobio rjesenje za novog skrbnika 
<SilverSpace> stoo po zakonu mora imati 
<obrut> ne znam zasto ove stvari iz pisma nisu pricali na tv-u kad je onaj u kolicima bio u dnevniku ili gdje vec... on je meljao samo o povlasticama, a nije rekao sto ekipu stvarno muci
<obrut> i bio bi red da se jednom za uvijek rijesi pitanje tko je bio, tko nije i tko ima kakva prava
<SilverSpace> nije pricao sto ga nije nitko pitao 
<SilverSpace> uvjek ista pitanja se namecu od media 
<obrut> znam ih ja osobno koji su kakti invalidi, a zdraviji nego ja... dobivaju pare od drzave i boli ih kita
<SilverSpace> istina 
<SilverSpace> ali za to nisu krivi ovi 100% kaj se sada bune 
<obrut> i nije mi jasno kako netko tko je potpuno zdrav moze s manje od 30 godina u mirovinu... mislim, treba braniteljima dati beneficirani staz, sva prava, ali mi zvuci suludo da netko zdrav ode u penziju s manje od 30 godina... mislim, neodrzivo je to, ekonomski
<obrut> ajd da smo bogata zemlja, ali ovako...
<SilverSpace> to je problem politike i sustava 
<obrut> mi cemo crncit do smrti da bi se namirili svi
<obrut> ja penzije vjerojatno necu ni vidjet
<SilverSpace> ti ces u invalitsku isto ko i ja 
<SilverSpace> :)
<markosejic> d dan
<Mmike> beh
<Mmike> ak iza tog prosvjeda ne stoji kradeze, rezite mi dojke
<SilverSpace> pa iza svih prosvjeda stoji netko 
<markosejic> vidi se da je kradeze iza toga
<markosejic> sad su se pred predsjednicke izbore uzmrdali
<ivoks> a?
<jelly> obrut: nije problem sto ode u penziju, problem je sto se s njim niko ne bavi 2-5-10 godina da se covjek unormali, nego ga je jednostavnije penzionirat
<ivoks> BMW keynote na ODSu
<ivoks> lik pokaze openstack dashboard, a ono...
<ivoks> ...ubuntu css :)
<jelly> RIP Zvonimir Balog
<ivoks> :/
<SilverSpace> je ima kladionica tko ce prvu pobjec u bosnu od ovih iz remetinca 
<markosejic> izvut ce se nekako zmije
<obrut> ak nekim slucajem propadnu optuzbe, ovu zemlju treba raznijet nuklearkama
<obrut> bez obzira jesu li krivi ili nisu
<markosejic> Guns N' Roses - Welcome To The Jungle
<SilverSpace> obrut: svi se na dobrovoljni rad sisanja ovaca 
<SilverSpace> tj. rad za opce dobro 
<markosejic> obuc im narancaste prsluke i nek ciste papire po cestama
<obrut> al dozivotni dobrovoljni radi i da zbilja rade
<obrut> a ne jebote ukrades milione i godinu dana gulis krumpir
<obrut> onak, wtf ?
<obrut> ja da ukradem neku sicu bi zaglavio robiju vjerojatno
<markosejic> da istina
<SilverSpace> nikad ne bu pravice odnaveka je tak bilo i bu 
<obrut> a da ne pricam o potkradanju iz firmi (za koje se fakat zna) i jos dobis bonus
<obrut> drzava nasim novcem iz proracuna "spasava" banku, a direktorcici fino godisnje nagrade
<obrut> ne znam tko je tu lud
<obrut> ocito ja
<markosejic> treba poreze bankama ubaciti
<obrut> meni je suludo da se drzavni novac trosi na lose upravljanje privatnih komercijalnih ustanova
<markosejic> da nema logike
<obrut> a da ne pricam o tome da zaposlenici u drzavnim poduzecima znaju i pricaju sa strane o najmestenim poslovima, onak, direktori ne skrivaju uopce da pogoduju rodjacima i niko nis
<obrut> ono, 5 milja kuna ovamo onamo, niko nis
<SilverSpace> to je legalno mito omoguceno zakonom
<SilverSpace> Toshiba predstavila čvrste diskove od 4 i 5 TB
<markosejic> kolega mene zeza nabavio neki laptop toshiba s ssd om i vrti ubuntu gnome
<markosejic> a ja njemu da i
<obrut> kakva je toshiba uopce ?
<obrut> ja nedavno metno 4TB wd-ov pa cemo vidjet
<SilverSpace> opa 
<obrut> naravno, tek kad sam kupio taj 4TB sam skuzio da mi 3TB ima nekih kao par bad sectora... iako, imam feeling da nije nist u tim sektorima i da ih je bezveze tak oznacio dok mi je bio smrdan kabel pa je bilo problema s citanjem
<SilverSpace> ja vec dugo nisam kupio disk 
<obrut> jebiga, meni ponestalo mjesta :) sad imam samo oko 12 TB u svoja dva glavna kompa :)
<obrut> odnosno, u workstationu i kucnom serveru
<SilverSpace> meni je najveci disk 500G
<obrut> pih, ja imam barem dva ili tri 1.5 TB za koja ne znam ni gdje su :P
<obrut> negde po ladicama ili na ormaru
<obrut> mogo bi to prodat
<obrut> u ono doba dok su diskovi bili sicu sam nakupovao dosta toga od 1.5 i 2 TB
<SilverSpace> jos mi je i taj napola prazan :)
<obrut> a onda je ona poplava ko narucena dosla trgovcima i proizvodjacima :P
<obrut> a gdje ti je backup ? :P
<obrut> meni su poduplane stvari na workstationu i kucnom serveru... ak jedan umre, na drugom je kopija (ne vjerujem u raid :) )
<obrut> a bitne stvari se nalaze jos na dva diska... a one fakat najbitije i na optickim medijima :P
<obrut> no u ovom trenutku imam jedan SPOF a to je sto je sve na istoj lokaciji... jedan pozar i pa-pa
<obrut> iako, par stvari je distribuirano pa bi nesto prezivjelo
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/samo-u-hrvatskoj--zazidao-prometni-znak-u-novi-zid/1233168/
<BotoMlat> Centos, bombom. Dva put'. 
<BotoMlat> Mamu mu jarecu, rebootam virtualku i ne radi mreza. Logiram se na nju i pogledam logove,a tamo "renaming eth0 to eth2" ;()) NI tko, ni zasto, ni nish :) 
<BotoMlat> Vratio na staro - sve radi, rebootam, vise ne rinejma
<Mmike> dobio novi mac? :D
<Mmike> doibio stari mac? :)
<Mmike> rebootaj jos 2-3 puta :)
<BotoMlat> Mmike: kad vec pitas, MAC je ostao isti kroz reboote, zakaj ? 
<jelly-home> BotoMlat: koji ubuntu je to? :-)
<SilverSpace> danas na likovnom su radili jeza iz plastelina svi su napravili jednobojnog jeza jedino netjak u svim bojama koje je imao na stolu 
<SilverSpace> masta mu radi 100 na sat 
<BotoMlat> jelly-home: k'o i uvijek : Ubuntu CentOS 6.X
<jelly-home> najbolji ubuntu!
<BotoMlat> Pda, dodas rpmgorge, yum install apt, i k'o na ubuntuJu si, sao Unity nema :) 
<BotoMlat> *RPMGorgeous
<BotoMlat> SHIFT+CTRL+RIGHT_Click na taskbar, i pojavi se opcija "exit explorer" ( zgodno ako vam se ne reboota da si frisko instalirani piratski softver poslozi asocijacije )
<BotoMlat> http://cdn3.howtogeek.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/05/13.jpg # I just want a tech job that pays :) 
<SilverSpace> tridesetak tisuća "partizana" za koje nitko ne zna kako su još živi jer u Hrvatskoj ima tek oko 11.000 muškaraca starijih od 85 godina
<SilverSpace> "invalida rada" - imamo ih 260.000, četiri puta više nego ratnih invalida
<SilverSpace> zanimljiva statistika
<obrut> kad zbrojis sve invalide, branitelje, penzionere, djecu/ucenike, ispada da u ovoj zemlji radi 20 tisuca ljudi :P
<obrut> recimo ja sad :P
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> zanimljive su te brojke 
<SilverSpace> nikad ne lazu za razliku od novinara 
<obrut> malo se oduzila ova akcija, nadao sam se da ce ranije zavrsit :P
<obrut> tko zna do kad cu cubit tu na poslu :P
<SilverSpace> obrut: nocna smjena ?
<obrut> vecernjo nocna :P
<obrut> akcija u tijeku
#ubuntu-hr 2014-11-04
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro :)
<SilverSpace> jutro
<BotaniCar|2> Draži mi je batak nego batat.
<BotaniCar|2> obrut: si jos na poslu ? </troll>
<SilverSpace> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/966116/kmet330.png
<SilverSpace> radi mali ko veliki
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar|2: lol 
<SilverSpace> sad je vec jutarnja
<BotaniCar|2> https://psapin.github.io/ # rainbow Stalin ! Tko ne poslusa nije rejver ! :) 
<BotaniCar|2> Kak ja volim dnevno.hr :) http://www.dnevno.hr/vijesti/hrvatska/136400-lazi-o-veteranima-niti-je-tudman-poslao-njih-60-000-u-mirovinu-niti-za-njih-izdvajamo-6-milijardi.html 
<SilverSpace> zasto volis
<SilverSpace> dnevno
<SilverSpace> ja vise volim nocno
<BotaniCar|2> Zato kaj jednom u N kod njih mozes naci clanak koji partijske novine ne smiju objaviti. Baci oko na brojke iz ovog kaj sam linkao 
<BotaniCar|2> Hehe
<SilverSpace> da citao sam i vec ovdje bacio komentar
<BotaniCar|2> Istovremeno, ovo: http://www.index.hr/images2/nastodrzavatrosiporez-kapitalac.jpg
<SilverSpace> dobar staljin
<BotaniCar|2> Ima tko da je probao nositi te naocale za popravljanje vida ( bilo one s rupama ili s "roletama" ) ? Jel radi to ? 
<SilverSpace> ne poznam nikog
<SilverSpace> i ne kuzim kako bi to moglo popraviti vid
<obrut> BotaniCar|2: :P
<BotaniCar|2> SilverSpace: isto kao vjezbe za oci. Natjera te da upregnes ocne misice na nacin na koji ih inace ne koristis. 
<BotaniCar|2> obrut: nemoj me jest da ti nisu dali ni da odspavas pol ure duze ?! 
<SilverSpace> jebo stalin mi razvalio usi
<BotaniCar|2> Znao sam ja da si ti stara rejvercina :) 
<SilverSpace> je magarac sam 
<obrut> BotaniCar|2: sastancenje :P
<BotaniCar|2> obrut: tim gore, tko je jos bio koristan an sastanku,ako spava za stolom :)
<SilverSpace> http://arhiva.vidi.hr/razglednice/izbor_swf.php3?slika=ostalo_swf_sastanak.swf
<SilverSpace> http://arhiva.vidi.hr/razglednice/slikev/ostalo_swf_sastanak.swf
<BotaniCar|2> to je to, silver ! :) 
<SilverSpace> najvise volim kad zatvorim mail a on opet za sekundu zasvira 
<BotaniCar|2> erm, imas mailbox koji svira ? :D
<SilverSpace> :) da
<BotaniCar|2> Ti si .. cudan :) Simpaticno cudan, ali cudan :D
<SilverSpace> to mi svaki dan netjak kaze 
<SilverSpace> :)
<obrut> ja bi dobio slom zivaca da mi ista svira osim glazbe koju sam pustio :)
<SilverSpace> obrut: glazbu od svirke nebi ni cuo 
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar|2> Meni je uzasavajuce kad pustim glazbu, i onda mi se nadzorni sustav zadere u uho :) 
<BotaniCar|2> K'o da mi je tanker zatrubio :)
<SilverSpace> to je to adrenalin odmah skoci :)
<BotaniCar|2> bru-tal-no: https://www.youtube.com/user/HondaVideo
<BotaniCar|2> SilverSpace: ti i ja uopce ne utiliziramo te svoje atome, paz' ovog tipa: 
<BotaniCar|2> [10:25:44] <busch> omg thats fun. ESXi on a Intel Atom with six W2012 Servers each loading 103 Windows updates. I think i can continue my work next week or so :D
<BotaniCar|2> ( nisam znao da se ESX uopce moze staviti na atom-based PC )
<vileni> mislim da ide na sve intelovo sa vt-x
<vileni> najveci problem je da li mrezu ili sata kontroler podrzava
 * obrut mora pod hitno zamijenit coolere na atomima ili stavit neki pasivni... poceli su zujat i poprilicno me nerviraju
<obrut> na slabijem imam pasivni, ali 330-tke se poprilicno zagriju ako zaustavim ventilator
<BotaniCar|2> obrut: dojavi ako nadjes neki mali pasivac ! Trebam nekaj kaj bi stalo u kuciste od : http://www.mobilegeeks.de/wp-content/uploads/nbnuploads/sapphire_edge_hd_14_porte-550x330.jpg
<obrut> uf :) ja imam ipak malo vece kuciste u htpc-u :) a za kucni server jos vece :)
<BotaniCar|2> Brijem poskidati pasivce s southbridgea starih maticnih i samo to polijepiti po atomu :) Moglo bi uspijeti :)
<obrut> ne znam zast veca mini-itx kucista ne prodaju s "pasivnim" napajanjem :P
<obrut> odnosno, s ne aktivno hladjenim
<BotaniCar|2> Drito. 
<vileni> ima ih sa eksternim napajanjem
<obrut> imam jedno takvo, ali je malo
<BotaniCar|2> Bakar/aluminij je skuplji od plasticnog ventilatora, valjda 
<vileni> obrut: ti bi sigurno nesto za puno diskova? :)
<obrut> za kucni server imam vece kuciste, s njim dolazi stx napajanje koje je naravno prozujalo za popizdit
<vileni> fractal node 504 i 804 izgledaju zanimljivo, samo treba tiho napajanje uzeti
<obrut> vileni: pa da... u kucnom serveru imam dva 3.5" diska... za htpc mi to nije bitno, u njemu imam 2.5" iako mi u teoriji niti doticni ne treba jer je na njemu ionako samo OS i softver, svi podaci su na kucnom serveru
<BotaniCar|2> vise ne kupujem kucista koja se ne mogu zakljucati, i koja sve ( power etc) gumbe nemaju ispod poklopca. 
<vileni> ja bi neko itx sa 4x 3.5"
<vileni> ovako nesto mozda http://www.njuskalo.hr/pc-racunala/hp-proliant-microserver-n40l-oglas-12762914
<vileni> haha, ima ih jeftinije na nabavi
<jelly> bas sam gledao N54L opet, 1300kn bez PDV-a
<jelly> http://www.senetic.hr/product/744900-421
<obrut> ih, susjed kojem sam dao pristup na svoj AP da ima internet me zicao jucer da mu iskljucim AP jer se nesto posvadjao s curom (koja trenutno zivi kod njega) :) 
<SilverSpace> obrut: ja na 330 imam pasivni hedpipe ali na njega moram imati usmjeren ventilator da bi hladio 
<jelly> obrut: promijeni password na Pennykupisisvojinternet 
<SilverSpace> u ljetmom periodu ne moze dovoljno ohladiti bez ventilatora
<BotaniCar|2> SilverSpace: kaj nemaju atomi thermal throttling ? Ako da, ko ga sisha, nedaj mu hladjenja, samo ce malo sporije raditi 
<vileni> moj je radio godinama u neizoliranom tavanskom prostoru
<vileni> mislim da je ambijentalna bila po 45 stupnjeva izvan stroja
<BotaniCar|2> Nisam se pohvalio ( ili jesam?) kakav disk sam jucer imao u serveru: User Capacity: 600,332,565,813,390,450 bytes [600 PB] 
<jelly> ko ce to bekapirat
<BotaniCar|2> Cekam da mi jos koji disk krepa, mozda se strga na isti nacin :) Ako skupim dva takva, prodajem ih NSAu i odo na Havaje :)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar|2: vjerojatno ima nemam pojma :)
<BotaniCar|2> SilverSpace: pa kaj se desi kad gurnes cackalicu u ventilator i 10 minuta grijes procesor fenom, jel krepa ili uspori ? :D
<SilverSpace> obrut: jebo sliku svoju mladog majmuna :P vreca te jos uvijek ceka i danas sam se spotaknuo na nju
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar|2: takav sto nisam radio i nije mi palo na pamet :)
<BotaniCar|2> ok, moze i bez grijanja fenom :) 
<SilverSpace> imam i atom 2700 bez ventilatora zagrije se na 60°
<SilverSpace> windozi gore 
<BotaniCar|2> SilverSpace: i, kaj kad dodje na 60C ? Downclocka se ili se 'doze smrznu ? 
<SilverSpace> ne radi i dalje 
<SilverSpace> mislim da mu je 85° granica
<BotaniCar|2> ukua, bum ja svojeg probal skurit dok dodjem doma :) Ako ne javim rezultate - ne throttla :)
<BotaniCar|2> ne moram, veli anandatech da ima trotlanje i da ga ne mozes ugasiti :9
<SilverSpace> :)
<Vlado9A3CY> dobar dan :)
<weshmashian> mornin'
<markosejic> d dan
<SilverSpace> 20°
<markosejic> uf cijeli dan vani sam bojao
<jelly> .weather zagreb / maksimir
<datase> jelly: Weather for Zagreb, Croatia | Temperature: 63°F / 17°C; Humidity: 55%; Pressure: 29.80in / 100.9kPa; Conditions: Clear; Wind: South, 7mph / 11kph; Updated: 25 mins, 22 secs ago | Forecast for Tuesday: Partly cloudy; High of 64°F / 18°C; Low of 48°F / 9°C | Forecast for Wednesday: Partly cloudy; High of 66°F / 19°C; Low of 57°F / 14°C | Forecast for Thursday: Chance of rain; High of 66°F / 19°C; (1 more message)
<markosejic> kod mene la laptopu pise 17 sada
<SilverSpace> na suncu je bilo i toplije 
<jelly> jeste, do Å¡est iljada kelvina
<markosejic> danas sam se nadisao sandolina bojeci  drvo
<jelly> youtube mi kao related video od synth benda "sanja & sloba" daje milosevica
<Mmike> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ULsC8CnemM
<Mmike> lol :D
<datase> YouTube: Andrea Andrassy StandUpFest2011 - 0:02:00 - 30,413 views - 110 likes / 47 dislikes
<Mmike> http://youtu.be/pRpeEdMmmQ0?t=48s <- Joe MrzimDom Simunic u Shakirinom spotu :)
<datase> YouTube: Shakira - Waka Waka (This Time for Africa) (The Official 2010 FIFA World Cup™ Song) - 0:03:31 - 763,487,832 views - 1199103 likes / 86047 dislikes
<SilverSpace> lol
<SilverSpace> moj susjed pucao nekoliko puta u jato ptica i svaki pucanj mu je bio u prazno a njegov pas ptičar kad je vidio koliko mu je puta gazda promašio nije to mogao podnijeti pa ga je ugrizao za nogu
<BotoMlat1> LOL
<Mmike> SilverSpace, :D :D :D
<BotoMlat1> RECI MI DA JE TO ISTINA .)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar|2: misli da je to lovacka :)
#ubuntu-hr 2014-11-05
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro
<SilverSpace> dan
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gl4tuSTMhAg #i ja bi na party ! :) 
<datase> YouTube: Dječaci - AFTER U ZATVORU (VIDEO) - 0:03:53 - 195,182 views - 853 likes / 26 dislikes
<SilverSpace> svira se :)
<BotaniCar> Nisu mi nesto dragi jer pljuju Zagreb, ali da ubijaju mikrofon - ubijaju 
<SilverSpace> tko su uopce ti 
<BotaniCar> Ehh, ne pratis vise bas scenu :) Pa, djecaci su - djecaci :) 
<BotaniCar> Zvuce mi kao TBF u dobrim danima ( Splitsko stanje uma ) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LMbnIRKIFwA 
<datase> YouTube: Dječaci - Krek kuća (feat. Neki tvrdi likovi) - 0:07:02 - 269,252 views - 760 likes / 28 dislikes
<SilverSpace> novu gardu uopce ne znam 
<BotaniCar> kad si cijele dane na biciklu :D A i nije za pustat' pred netjakom :) 
<BotaniCar> Ja imam problem s muzikom dok mi je mali doma, moram se cenzurirati :)
<SilverSpace> netjak samo zestoko 
<SilverSpace> nije normalan 
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yK9DpY130OA
<datase> YouTube: Therion - The Wild Hunt - 0:03:52 - 128,652 views - 405 likes / 3 dislikes
<SilverSpace> ova mu omiljena 
<BotaniCar> Haha, pa tko ga je upoznao s metalikama ? :D
<api984> jutar
<BotaniCar> o/
<api984> BotaniCar: sta ima… si dobar… :D
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: http://is.gd/qnWY2p
<api984> SilverSpace: ma sta ti je to , haha
<BotaniCar> K'o Brus Vejnov sobar, mnogo sam dobar :) 
<api984> BotaniCar: ziveli onda.. :(
<api984> oops
<api984> :)
<api984> hebemu americku tipk
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace:  :) 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: ne bi vjerovao ko mali nije volio nista osim te zestoke 
<SilverSpace> i to ne sve bira si 
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> Tak i treba, pravi decko :)
<SilverSpace> api984: koje 
<api984> SilverSpace: ?
<SilverSpace> therion 
<SilverSpace> ?
<api984> SilverSpace: sry… jos mi se spi
<SilverSpace> therion su jebena ekipa 
<SilverSpace> i dosta su dolazili u zg
<api984> ima sta zanimljivo u opensourceu… nest novog za probat…. ?
<BotaniCar> Uvijek mozes probati azurirati ono sto vec imas, it's fun :)
<api984> jep… 
<api984> nedugo se igrao s asteriskom opet malo… 
<api984> pa…. caldavom
<api984> pa… iptablesom nest… 
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ppZ4ztoGDF4
<datase> YouTube: Therion - Black Diamonds - 0:03:02 - 99,201 views - 211 likes / 3 dislikes
<api984> hm… sek da se sjetim lol… uvijek ima nest…. stalno trazim nest …. 
<SilverSpace> pogotovo kad operne pjevacice sa njima pjevaju 
<api984> je tko koristio Baikal?
<api984> eh dobra fora na sambi i postfixu… samba/recycle bin/audit… postfix… logiranje subjecta u maillogu 
<SilverSpace> jebo skolu vec moram po netjaka 
<api984> te header_checks mi je zakon fora takodjer
<SilverSpace> dok njegovi ostaju na dopunskoj nastavi 
<BotaniCar> api984: si probao kad napuniti header_checks , koliko uspori obradu maila ?
<SilverSpace> njemu dosadno 
<api984> BotaniCar: citao sam po blogovima za header_checks… ako su uber velike liste uspori rad mail servera… nemam ih puno zasad…. 
<api984> mislim regexa naravno… 
<BotaniCar> bah, preskocit cu to onda
<api984> dojadili mi spamovi od nekih lokacija… uglavnom bannao sam vecinom X Mailere
<api984> u one lineru
<api984> zasad pomaze za onaj dnevni/ponavljajuci spam
<api984> vidjet cu jos sta bi se moglo iskoristiti dodatno
<api984> spamassassin je ok… ali fora mi je filter napisat rucno kroz regex kad ocu blokirat bas nest specificno… 
<BotaniCar> Meh, ja sam minimaliziro filtere, ispadne da svaki put kad dodoam filter dobijemo neki legitiman mail koji okine filter pattern .. 
<api984> BotaniCar: bas… najgori dio da…. 
<BotaniCar> lupim filter za cialis, zove shefica da zakaj ne dobija mail od kolegice, pogledam, kolegica u potpisu ima "specialist" 
<api984> BotaniCar: zato uvijek kad dode spam trazis nest specificno u nj…. 
<BotaniCar> ma, nemam ponavljajuceg spama, uvijek nesto novo 
<api984> BotaniCar: x mailer, received ili nest… samo otvori headers… 
<api984> druga prica je body_checks u postfixu :D LOL
<api984> trebas li Body CHecK? hahahahaha
<BotaniCar> bilo bi pre jednostavno :) Takve stvari vec ima isfiltrirane ; ovo su stvari koje prodju kraj toga
<api984> BotaniCar: agreed
<api984> BotaniCar: brb idem na pus pauzu…. 
<BotaniCar> Znas sto, idem i ja :) 
<api984> BotaniCar: aj pa bumo nastavili ben
<api984> ovo ste svi vidli probably : http://9gag.tv/p/KW4dN/the-expert-short-comedy-sketch-lauris-beinerts-alexei-berezin-the-meeting
<Vlado9A3CY> bon jour :)
<jelly> http://tlzp.prva.rs/vesti/520/ovo-smo-cekali-neda-ukraden-kao-ramstajn.html
<BotaniCar> Frend ima ramstein tribute band, prenerazio se akd sam mu linkao, ljubomori na onaj vatromet kojim je otvorila stvar :9 
<BotaniCar> https://scontent-a-mxp.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xaf1/v/t1.0-9/10622854_10152785550362280_1448850938658084916_n.jpg?oh=443ba503d72af51f7f6dda57b9bcad5e&oe=54E66A28 # frend na stejdzu :) 
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sf5hOT-7plo # frend ubija stejdz :) 
<datase> YouTube: Kein Engel Kein Engel Live Livno MK Vukovi 2014 - 0:04:13 - 166 views - 4 likes / 0 dislikes
<Mmike> BotaniCar: jesu to oni sa 'bile starke' ?
<VjetarSaSunca> Massimo, Napokon TI - Stigao ADSL :P
<VjetarSaSunca> brb reboot
<BotaniCar> Mmike: da da da :) 
<Mmike> da, nisu mi neki
<Mmike> neznaju pjevat opce
<Mmike> neznam
<Mmike> edo je majka za njih :)
<BotaniCar> Mozda, ali repaju kao da im zivot ovisi o tome :) 
<BotaniCar> Nda, slusni ovo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=muVSfMzzqYc 
<datase> YouTube: Dječaci - Zoni ti si lud (VIDEO) - 0:03:33 - 203,108 views - 986 likes / 74 dislikes
<BotaniCar> Jebem ti PKI ! Nece se sam dokumentirati :9 
<jelly> hmm, varivo od repe
<Mmike> BotaniCar: pa to ocu rec, ne repaju
<Mmike> mislim, ok su
<Mmike> kajjaznam
<Mmike> neznam
<Mmike> nisam neki rep-dasa :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i3xC6Zy3lfY
<datase> YouTube: Sandi Cenov - Dosta mi je narodnjaka 2011 - 0:03:54 - 135,386 views - 167 likes / 20 dislikes
<BotaniCar> O, ne repaju ? Cek, pa linkao sam iznad di ubijaju majk kao da su jos '90-te ! Mislim, ako https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LMbnIRKIFwA nije dobar rep, nista nije :) 
<datase> YouTube: Dječaci - Krek kuća (feat. Neki tvrdi likovi) - 0:07:02 - 269,263 views - 760 likes / 28 dislikes
<Mmike> BotaniCar: ono 'zoni ti si lud' je naporno, odustao sam
<Mmike> cek da vidim ovo drugo
<Mmike> BotaniCar: ova krek kuca je masu bolja, jer drugi lik pjeva (repa)
<Mmike> i bolje mu R ide
<Mmike> BotaniCar: da, ovo je dobro :) cak i plesem :)
<BotaniCar> :) :) 
<BotaniCar> Kak bi preveli "keystore" ? 
<Mmike> keystone!
<BotaniCar> Chromakeystore 
<api984> BotaniCar: bravarnica
<Mmike> kljucarnik
<Mmike> kak zovu onaj ormaric u skolama di je hrpa kljuceva/
<vileni> vjerojatno "ormaric sa hrpom kljuceva"
<Mmike> kljucarnica
<vileni> super mi je centos
<vileni> za jednom instalirati i nikad vise pokrenuti update
<vileni> nss-3.16.1-7.el6_5.x86_64 is a duplicate with nss-3.15.3-6.el6_5.x86_64
<vileni> i takvih jos 50
<BotaniCar> kak si uspio u listi azuriranja dobiti duplikate ? 3rd party repo withouth pinning, much ? :D
<vileni> da se sjecam sto sam radio, bilo bi super, ali vidis, idem mu disejblati sve repoe
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m8OBCH2zea0 # rep tvrd k'o bosanska glava ! 
<datase> YouTube: KIŠA METAKA ♦ 02. DREI MILLIONEN - 0:05:36 - 200,052 views - 791 likes / 37 dislikes
<vileni> hah, deinstalacija glusterfs paketa, nijedna greska poslije
<Mmike> kak da tailu velim da cita file i ak nestane pa se ponovo pojavi?
<Mmike> znaci, kazes: tail -f /var/local/log/drek.log
<Mmike> i to radi
<Mmike> onda nesto obrise drek.log i napravi ga opet
<Mmike> al' tail to ne skuzi
<Mmike> kaj nebi trebo to skuzit?
<BotaniCar> watch tail -f /var/local/log/drek.log ?
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> al' to nema smisla
<BotaniCar> ne znam jel ti upotrebljivo, ali radi
<Mmike> pa, ne radi
<Mmike> ne ispise mi nist
<Mmike> al' i nema mi smisla, tail -f se nkad ne ugasi
<Mmike> pa watch nema kaj watchat
<Mmike> tj pokretat jovo nanovo
<BotaniCar> nda, imas praf, tail nikad ne pukne .. ne znam 
<BotaniCar> MmikeT: moras trositi tail ? Ako ne, brijem da se inotify da sloziti tak da te obavijesti kad se fajli nekaj desi, i da defaultni report da i sadrzaj fajla , nisam jedno vrijeme trosio pa nisam ziher
<Mmike> --retry ne radi
<Mmike> BotaniCar: a kaj da trosim osim taila?:
<Mmike> naime, juju svoje logove tura u /var/local/log/juju/all-machines.log
<Mmike> (tura i u ostalo al' ovaj mi je zaniimljiv)
<BotaniCar> velim, za text fajle je inotify dovoljno dobar, vidi da je fajl nestao i pojavio se, posalje ti mail/stdout i u njemu sadrzaj fajla. Ne znam koliko ti je to upotrebljivo
<Mmike> i onda kad 'resetiram' environment, taj all-machines.log nestane, a'l se opet pojavi
<Mmike> kakav fakin mail? :)
<Mmike> svrha taila je da mogu citat log evente kako se desavaju
<BotaniCar> tebi je stdout ok, mail spominjem samo zato jer do sad nisam znao koji ti je usecase
<Mmike> neznam, testiram postgres storane procedure, i imam: tail -f /var/log/postgresql/postgresql.log
<Mmike> i kak u psql shellu nesh natipkam vidim u logu kaj se desilo
<BotaniCar> watch -n 1 cat( ili tail )  filename; ovo radi, ako ti je n u sekundama ok 
<BotaniCar> MmikeT: ili http://jebo.me/pas/4 ? 
<api984> BotaniCar: incron?
<api984> ON_CLOSE_WRITE?
<BotaniCar> api984: pitaj mmiketa
<Mmike> BotaniCar: watch mi nikako ne igra tu
<Mmike> tail -f je ono sto mi treba
<Mmike> moram stalno citat sta se u logu desava
<Mmike> tj, zelim
<BotaniCar> zakaj ? trigerira ti tail svake sekunde, vidi gore 
<BotaniCar> OK
<Mmike> zato kaj mi to nije dobro
<Mmike> ocu vidjet kaj se zapisuje u log
<BotaniCar> okok, posteno. Ne znam ti nikaj bolje/kontinuiranje 
<BotaniCar> *kontinuiranije ? 
<BotaniCar> ja cu se (kontinui)ranit
<Mmike> tail -F
<Mmike> konj koji nezna man procitat
<jelly> tail na linuxima trosi inotify ak ga ima, ak ne onda radi 1-second polling
<jelly> tail -f, jeli
<weshmashian> mornin'
<BotaniCar> \o/ 
<Mmike> jelly: da, sam kaj radi to po filedescriptoru
<Mmike> a ne po filenametu
<jelly> Mmike: tak i treba, ak oces --follow=name, pisi --follow=name
<jelly> inace ne bi radio istu stvar koju radi tail -f na drugim unixodima
<Mmike> slazem se
<Mmike> al' mi onda ne radi ovo kaj ocu
<Mmike> da kad obrisem file, i opet ga napravim, da tail i dalje veselo - taila
<Mmike> da bi to radilo moram rec: tail --follow=name --retry
<Mmike> ili: tail -F
<Mmike> :)
<SilverSpace> .weather zagreb / maksimir
<datase> SilverSpace: Weather for Zagreb, Croatia | Temperature: 73°F / 23°C; Humidity: 38%; Pressure: 29.71in / 100.6kPa; Conditions: Clear; Wind: South, 14mph / 23kph; Updated: 4 mins, 59 secs ago | Forecast for Wednesday: Partly cloudy; High of 68°F / 20°C; Low of 55°F / 13°C | Forecast for Thursday: Chance of rain; High of 66°F / 19°C; Low of 55°F / 13°C | Forecast for Friday: Chance of rain; High of 61°F / (1 more message)
<SilverSpace> is vruce
<jelly> Mmike: ne znam, meni tail --follow=name uredno radi za rotirane logove, nisam imao potrebu za --retry
<Mmike> jelly: probaj bez --retry kad obrises file
<jelly> zasto bi brisao file?
<BotaniCar> napisal je iznad da mu juju drka po fajlovima
<jelly> aha, sugavi softver
<BotaniCar> !addquote <BotaniCar> napisal je iznad da mu juju drka po fajlovima
<Mmike> jelly: pa, nije sugavi
<Mmike> test env, mora obrisat sve
<jelly> Mmike: prijavi bug amaterima koji to pisu i objasni im kak se log file atomicno zamijeni
<Mmike> jelly: pretpostavljas :)
<jelly> ofskroz
<Mmike> jelly: nemam kaj pisat kome, sve je ok, to je tak by design
<jelly> broken by design!
<Mmike> kad kazem: juju destroy-environment, sve nestane
<Mmike> oso env
<BotaniCar> your expectatios exeed our design! Go sit on your hands
<Mmike> kad testiram imam (juju destroy-environment -y && juju boostrap)
<Mmike> i onda mi logovi nestanu i naparave se opet
<Mmike> i tail -F super radi tocno ono sto hocu
<jelly> aha, onda super
<jelly> BotaniCar: mme blamaze
<BotaniCar> ;) :blush:
<markosejic> d dan
<Vlado9A3CY> dobar dan
<hbogner> o/
<SilverSpace> ke
<markosejic> hbogner silver poz
<Mmike> wzaaa
<markosejic> Mmike: whatsuppp
<Mmike> eo
<Mmike> imam proljev
<Mmike> vec dan i pol
<Mmike> bar nemam temperaturu vise
<Mmike> veselja djecjeg vrtica, rekao bih :D
<Mmike> markosejic, kaj ti?
<markosejic> evo nista radio do sada pa malo sada odmaram
<markosejic> prepeci si kruha s bjelim lukom
<hbogner> napokon se vratio u stan, ubi me danas ovo vrijeme, a sad smislit sta za rucak
<Mmike> hbogner, jel' i kod vas katastrofa od vremena?
<markosejic> ja sam danas imao rucak gotov pa pomalo
<Mmike> pizdu mater
<markosejic> ja sam neke fosne prebacivao
<hbogner> Mmike, vruce danas za popizdit
<Mmike> ma uzasno je vrijeme
<Mmike> u zagrebu 19C
<Mmike> bilo
<Mmike> bah
<Mmike> pljusak.com, bilo i 22
<Mmike> uzas
<Mmike> nemam nista protiv sunca u studenom, al' ono, treba bit 11-14C
<Mmike> to je pravi studeni
<markosejic> jos sam bio izvan zagreba
<jelly> Mmike: to je tak bilo kad si bijo mali, sad je gotovo
<Mmike> markosejic, ti si u zg?
<Mmike> ja bio uvjeren da si ti u slavoniji nekud
<markosejic> da
<markosejic> bio sam u slavoniji vec 8 mj sam u Zg
<markosejic> doselio u Zg U slavoniji nema nista
<weshmashian> Mmike: kaj si krenul u vrtic?
<jelly> heh, poceo sam gledati Person of Interest na Doma TV kao krimi seriju, na kraju ispadne SF
<BotoMlat1> Dobar SF?
<jelly> AI, transcendence, near future cyberpunk brijice.  negdje sredinom-krajem 2. sezone pocinje dosta SF elemenata, inace je to krimic za pustit mozak na pasu
<SilverSpace> BotoMlat1: jel imas pilates loptu za maloga 
<jelly> also, scene s racunalima nisu bolno glupe kao u ostalim krimi serijama (Zoom, zoom... Enhance!)
<SilverSpace> da vidis kaj klinjo radi sa njom odlicna za vjezbu 
<Mmike> weshmashian, da /
<jelly-home> Mmike: s koliko godina se sad ide u vrtic
<SilverSpace> Mmike: i tebi preporucam loptu za maloga odlicna za ravnotezu i spretnost 
<SilverSpace> netjak sat vremena zna po njoj skakati ne silazi sa nje 
<calmpitbull13> ola
<SilverSpace> oo
<SilverSpace> calmpitbull13: jel setas pesa 
<calmpitbull13> na faksu
<SilverSpace> i to je nesto :)
<calmpitbull13> ma moram nesto nauciti i nesto zavrsiti
<SilverSpace> yep bez skole nemres bit ni politicar 
<SilverSpace> ili mozes kod nas 
<SilverSpace> kaj ja znam 
<SilverSpace> :)
<calmpitbull13> mozes kupit faks. odnosno diplomu
<Mmike> jelly-home, nemres prije godinu dana
<tonil> http://www.24sata.hr/crna-kronika-news/kao-u-videoigri-gta-cijelu-noc-krao-aute-i-bjezao-policiji-391728?utm_source=Facebook&utm_medium=Status&utm_content=391728&utm_campaign=24sata+Facebook+status
<SilverSpace> joj sad sam sat vremena morao citati knjigu o sahu netjak uci sah 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, olidnoc!
<SilverSpace> ?
<Mmike> oDLICNO
<Mmike> odlicno!
<SilverSpace> Mmike: lol 
<SilverSpace> ne bi nikad pogodio 
<BotoMlat1> Zena mi ukrala gigabajt memorije s internet explorerom u tri taba :) 
<BotoMlat1> SilverSpace: moj je mali jos za loptu,brijem, kaj pise , od-do * 
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/8w6mOO
<SilverSpace> BotoMlat1: netjak nikad loptu nije volio 
<SilverSpace> ali obozava ovu pilates 
<SilverSpace> zadnje dvije godine to ganja 
<SilverSpace> imam osjecaj da ce me giht copit majke mu ta juzina razvaljuje me 
<SilverSpace> ln
#ubuntu-hr 2014-11-06
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro
<SilverSpace> jutro
<SilverSpace> upalim racunalo jutros i nema slike popizdio kaj je sad 
<SilverSpace> nakon parminuta se sjetim da sam uzeo hdmi i nisam ga vratio 
<BotaniCar|2> SilverSpace: kaj veli naputak na pilates lopti, za koju dob je to ? 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar|2: nemam pojma 
<SilverSpace> nemam kutije 
<SilverSpace> jedino kaj znam iz iskustva ne smije mu biti prejako napumpana 
<BotaniCar|2> Kaj, odbije se od nje u plafon ? :D
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> kad je jako napumpana tesko ju je kontrolirat 
<BotaniCar|2> Pricamo o zenama ili loptama ? 
<SilverSpace> :D
<SilverSpace> kaj ti to neznas
<SilverSpace> isto je 
<BotaniCar|2> :) 
<BotaniCar|2> Suzi mi oko od smijeha :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> za spretnost i ravnotezu super ponekad pomislim da ce se raspast udarit u nesto koliko se valja i skace po njoj ali vec se tak spraksao da ga je milina gledat 
<BotaniCar|2> http://jebo.me/pas/8@raw # nsfw, not linux :) 
<Mmike> previse mailova
<Mmike> a 90% mi ih je kvalitetno izfiltrirano
<SilverSpace> sutra vikend u Brazilu pocinje 
<SilverSpace> i to izgleda kisovito opasan 
<SilverSpace>  https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/966116/f1brazil.png
<BotaniCar|2> Di da kupim ono kao zvono pod koje posadis biljku, pa onda mjeris uvjete u zvonu ( igracka za klince ) ?
<SilverSpace> ? nikad cuo 
<Mmike> sad sam fino zaranto na krivom kanalu :)
<BotaniCar|2> Tak i treba, nek svekoliki IRC zna za tvoje probleme, mozda ih i oni imaju ! 
<BotaniCar|2> ja bi uvijek igracke za koje ne znam di kupiti 
<Mmike> conrad je zgodan :)
<VjetarSaSunca> ima li tko recentih vijesti iz turske?
<VjetarSaSunca> googlati mogu u sam, imajte to umu
<BotaniCar|2> Ti nemas vojni gugl kao mi ! :) 
<jelly> oho, poceli su sa gablecom u zaru opet
<BotaniCar|2> <gladan>
<SilverSpace> sit
<SilverSpace> VjetarSaSunca: u turskoj jos kisa ne pada 
<SilverSpace> .weather zagreb
<datase> SilverSpace: Weather for Zagreb, Croatia | Temperature: 63°F / 17°C; Humidity: 82%; Pressure: 29.86in / 101.1kPa; Conditions: Partly cloudy; Wind: Ese, 5mph / 8kph; Updated: 31 mins, 11 secs ago | Forecast for Thursday: Rain; High of 68°F / 20°C; Low of 55°F / 13°C | Forecast for Friday: Rain; High of 64°F / 18°C; Low of 54°F / 12°C | Forecast for Saturday: Chance of rain; High of 57°F / 14°C; Low of (1 more message)
<VjetarSaSunca> SilverSpace: mene više interesira Erdogan od kiše
<SilverSpace> jos spava :)
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar|2: jel Mmike negdje među živima?
<BotaniCar|2> VjetarSaSunca: AFAIK,je, ako ne radi zna i ovdje bit'
<VjetarSaSunca> ma da? BotaniCar|2 a tko je nvucinic ?
<VjetarSaSunca> I zakaj ne zna dobro pričat sa chanservom :P
<BotaniCar|2> Mislim da je ljut na njega, ne poznam chovu :) 
<VjetarSaSunca> ma čovo se pravi zelen na razmjeni
<VjetarSaSunca> velim mu lijepo da me postavi za foundera na #pirati.hr
<VjetarSaSunca> velim mu tko sam i Å¡to sam
<VjetarSaSunca> i on sad rndardna po kanalu
<VjetarSaSunca>  umjesto da mi da foundera
<VjetarSaSunca> ili jednostavno dropne kanal
<BotaniCar|2> kaj ce ti founder, i kak si ostao bez njega ? :D
<VjetarSaSunca> veli on meni: Pejstaj mi komandu
<VjetarSaSunca> mah
<BotaniCar|2> Ja cem sad tamo sjediti dok necu moci napraviti hostile takeover :) 
<VjetarSaSunca> rekao je da neće imat posla s piratima 
<VjetarSaSunca> zato i hoću to riješti jednom komandom
<VjetarSaSunca> a ovaj je sad krenuo čistit access listu
<VjetarSaSunca> :D
<VjetarSaSunca> lijepo sam mu ja rekao da mi da foundera a ostalo ću ja :p
<Mmike> ? :)
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: vapimo za tobom !!!!11oneeleven
<BotaniCar|2> http://i.imgur.com/YAyeveq.png #deaf people problems :) 
<jelly> oops
<BotaniCar|2> Jedino mi nije jasno kaj se pobral , zenskica je za sacuvat' , nakon prdca mu je isla objasniti u cemu je problem ! :) 
<Mmike> pricam kolegi ameru da mora naucit psovat na hrvatskom
<Mmike> da je sve ostalo dim od picke
<Mmike> osim mozda madjarskog
<BotaniCar|2> I francustine! Koja i nije tako bogata izrazima koliko efektno zvuci :)
<BotaniCar|2> Mnogi ljudi placu kad rezu luk. Trik je, dragi moji, u tom da se ne vezete emocionalno uz njega 
<Mmike> luk je super
<Mmike> dete kad pocne smrcat dobije luk u sobu
<Mmike> narezan
<Mmike> jest da smrdi k'o da je id Hajlajlija ispo, al' bar mu nos radi
<Vlado9A3CY> dobar dan
<ivoks> https://gigaom.com/2014/11/04/red-hat-and-mirantis-the-gloves-are-off/
<ivoks> sjedit sa strane i gledati kako se mrcvare
<jelly> Mmike: bormes onaj cipher arcfour opste nije los
<jelly> tocim 40-50MB/s na gigabitu
<BotoMlat1> SilverSpace: IMAS KAKVOG MESTRA U KVARTU ZA VAILANTE ? 
<BotoMlat1> pardn maj kapz
<BotoMlat> Ima tko Vailant-majstora u okolici Sesveta ? 
<BotoMlat> SilverSpace: tebe prvenstveno gledam, ejdan od onih koka kaj ih baris mora biti udata za nekog takvog :) 
<jelly> <pitastrudl> hello?
<jelly> njam
<Mmike> jelly, jesi video :)
<Mmike> jelly, sad jos nateraj pigz ispred i iza, i da vidis miline :)
<jelly-home> Mmike: ne znam kak rsync nagovorit da koristi vanjski kompresor
<Mmike> mislim nikak
<Mmike> ak je hrpa promjena, tar|pigz|nc
<Mmike> tak sam ja slejvove mysqlovekse radio
<Mmike> odem na master, i tar|pigz|nc datadir na drugi stroj
<Mmike> onda po tome rsync
<Mmike> i onda flush tables with read lock, pa opet rsync
<Mmike> i onda unlock tables
<Mint> Pozdrav, Zanima me da li je moguce na USB flash memoriju instalirati linux OS, pri tome ne mislim na LIVE-CD, na kojem sam trenutno 
<Mint> internet mi je pucao ne znam da li je tko odgovorio pa cu ponoviti pitanje, ispricavam se
<Mint>  Pozdrav, Zanima me da li je moguce na USB flash memoriju instalirati linux OS, pri tome ne mislim na LIVE-CD, na kojem sam trenutno 
<Mint> jesam googlao sam ali nsiam uspio pronaci rijesenje
<CrazyLemon> a zašto ne livecd uz reserved extra space?  :)
<Mint> pa jel mi mozes dat link ili nesto kako to napravit jer neznam tocno sta da googlam, pa moze livecd ali da mi ostanu stvari kada ponovno upalim računalo, npr history u browseru i bookmarks, hrvatska tipkovnica da mi ostane itd, instalirane aplikacije...
<SilverSpace> vece
<SilverSpace> ubise me noge 
<SilverSpace> .weather zagreb
<datase> SilverSpace: Weather for Zagreb, Croatia | Temperature: 57°F / 14°C; Humidity: 88%; Pressure: 29.86in / 101.1kPa; Conditions: Clear; Wind: Nne, 6mph / 10kph; Updated: 4 mins, 44 secs ago | Forecast for Thursday: Overcast; High of 68°F / 20°C; Low of 55°F / 13°C | Forecast for Friday: Chance of rain; High of 61°F / 16°C; Low of 55°F / 13°C | Forecast for Saturday: Rain; High of 61°F / 16°C; Low of 46°F / (1 more message)
<BotoMlat> .more
<jelly-home> .more SilverSpace 
<datase> jelly-home: 8°C | Forecast for Sunday: Partly cloudy; High of 55°F / 13°C; Low of 46°F / 8°C | Forecast for Monday: Partly cloudy; High of 64°F / 18°C; Low of 54°F / 12°C | Forecast for Tuesday: Mostly cloudy; High of 64°F / 18°C; Low of 52°F / 11°C
<BotoMlat> ^^ brzoprstic
<jelly-home> ak si sam pitao, onda radi .more
<BotoMlat> sapnula mi je datase vech,thx :) 
<BotoMlat> datase: thanks
<datase> No problem sweetie!
<BotoMlat> :*
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> BotoMlat: kaj trazis servisera za plinski bojler
<SilverSpace> ln
<jelly-home> sasavi rsync, ak mu velim --checksum onda prvo napravi checksum s jedne strane, pa tek onda ide radit s druge strane umjesto da ih checksumira istovremeno
#ubuntu-hr 2014-11-07
<calmpitbull> morgen
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: da, imas koga ?
<BotaniCar> Ako oce raditi bez racuna, jos bolje :) 
<BotaniCar> jutro calmpitbull
<BotaniCar> yum -y update
<BotaniCar> ups
<BotaniCar> opet novi openssl 
<calmpitbull> ola muchachas
<BotaniCar> http://vimeo.com/111137227 #Enriki ft. Presvetli - Bajlando ahahahahahaha
<calmpitbull> trebam electric skateboard
<BotaniCar> saywhat ? povratak u buducnost stil, ili nesto drugo?
<calmpitbull> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OuynQzWLdK0
<datase> YouTube: The Lightest Electric Skateboard in the World - Marbel - 0:02:41 - 23,328 views - 128 likes / 4 dislikes
<BotaniCar> Hipster much ? :) 
<calmpitbull> hahah
<calmpitbull> pa ja bi to odma
<calmpitbull> ides do grada bez panike
<calmpitbull> i jos ti nije bed da ti netko mrkne bic
<BotaniCar> Ovo zadnje je snazan argument
<calmpitbull> pa kaj nije
<calmpitbull> 16 km sa jednim punjenjem i 22 km/h neke idu cak do 44km/h
<calmpitbull> mozes u brdo
<Mmike> hoho
<Mmike> pa dinamo je 5:! izgubio  :)
<BotaniCar> Svakom po zaslugama, cini se :( 
<BotaniCar> Zove me predstavnik $vendora, iz Indije. Pokusali su mi uvaliti neki popust, no prije toga sam pustio zenskicu da skoro 5 minuta pokusava izgovoriti moje prezime :) 
<BotaniCar> Kad je napokon uspijela, ostatak teksta je tak brzo izgovorila da su neke rijeci putovale brze od zvuka :) 
<BotaniCar> Hi, this is X from $vendor, am i speaking to ( 5 minuta pokusaja) ; Nice, i'dliketo offeryounowimtalkingfasterthananyonecanhearblablakthxbai
<BotaniCar> Nda, i onda sam ju zamolio da posalje ponudu na mail, pa je jos 5 minuta pokusavala izgovoriti moje prezime kao dio mail adrese :) 
<ivoks> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a9T2gcnQg2k&t=1189
<datase> YouTube: The New New Thing: Turning Docker Tech into a Full Speed Hypervisor - 0:29:42 - 250 views - 4 likes / 0 dislikes
<ivoks> lxc container migration
<ivoks> live migration
<BotaniCar> o0o0o 
<ivoks> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a9T2gcnQg2k&t=42
<datase> YouTube: The New New Thing: Turning Docker Tech into a Full Speed Hypervisor - 0:29:42 - 250 views - 4 likes / 0 dislikes
<BotaniCar> ivoks: al, doom mu je na tren stao :) Neat stuff , be that as it may 
<ivoks> pa mora stat
<BotaniCar> Ma zajebajem, ni "pravi" hipervizori nemaju "live" migraciju koja je u potpunosti transparentna, stanka mi se cinila dovoljno kratkom da bi bila zanemariva ; pitanje je da li je pauza duza ako je kontejner veci/ trosi vise resursa u trenutku migracije ? 
<ivoks> duljina stanke ovisi o kolicini promjene, ne samoj kolicini
<BotaniCar> Di stane, kad migrira memory-in-use ? 
<ivoks> i disk
<BotaniCar> Ah, onda bi i kod veceg loada stanka mogla biti zanemariva uz dobru mrezu, kul 
<BotaniCar> hardware assisted containerisation :) 
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> s obzirom da windows sve vise i vise postaje potpuno nebitan
<ivoks> tako i virtualizacija polako postaje nebitna
<BotaniCar> Sve jebenije mi to izgleda, brijem da cu ove godine imati i svoj prvi deploy ovog dreka kaj sad vrtimo virtualiziranog "za pravo" :) 
<ivoks> containeri su puno bolja opcija
<ivoks> a kako i mrezna oprema polako postaje linux (NFV), sve skupa sve vise govori da je virtualizacija proslost
<ivoks> heh
<ivoks> brijem da je iznad mene par u sobi
<ivoks> i da im je pariz dosta romantican
<ivoks> ...ili neko dijete skace po krevetu
<hrvojem_> btw ivoks vidim da je joyent opensorcao Mantu, nakon sto ste najavili LXD
<ivoks> neka :)
<ivoks> hrvojem_: btw, percona jos uvijek ima otvoren bug koji omogucava duplicirane primary keyeve :)
<hrvojem_> to je upstream mislim :)
<hrvojem_> ivoks, imas bug# pri ruci
<ivoks> https://bugs.launchpad.net/percona-xtradb-cluster/+bug/1366997
<Mmike> nemoj da ti velim kaj mongo omogucava...
<Mmike> percona/mysql su mila majka za mongo
<ivoks> :)
<Mmike> tail -F izgleda ne radi uvijek :/
<Mmike> frend ima W530, thinkpad, i ima 32 gige rama unutra 
<Mmike> taj jdeanov je bas mogo kupit i W530 :)
<Mmike> weshmashian: jel' ima tko jos kontakt od jdeanova?
<obrut> Mmike: josip deanovic ? radio u croadrii i nimiumu ?
<Mmike> I crosvalii
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> obrut: imas neki e-kontakt njegov?
<ivoks> njega nisam vidio 100 godina
<ivoks> otkako sam radio tamo
<obrut> ja ga isto dugo ne vidjeh, slucajno ga sreo prije dosta vremena, trcao je po gradu, radio na poboljsanju fizickog stanja :)
<ivoks> trcao?
<ivoks> ako moze trcati, onda je vec poboljsao fizicko stanje :)
<Mmike> "Lola (72) zeli pricati s tobom. Zelis li da se upoznati s njom?"
<Mmike> dpavinusicu, vratit  cu ti za taj twoo
<Mmike> jednom
<Mmike> ivoks: i dalje je deblji od mene, al' masu pokretljiviji :)
<Mmike> (iako ga nit ja nisma vidio skoro godinu dana)
<jelly-home> Mmike: nije valjda popusio foru da je twoo stvarno social network
<BotaniCar> joj, taj twoo, mamicu im ! I mene navukli da zaspamam frendove .. 
<jelly-home> pred par mjeseci su nam se javili, na hrvatskom, da jel bi ih mogli odblokirati jer da njihovi korisnici ne mogu primati obavijesti
<Mmike> jelly-home: pa, ne znam. Ja sam reko 'moze', reko, dobrica je covjek kojem se vjeruje! :)
<jelly-home> /o\
<BotaniCar> Ahahaha , Mmike kad su pederi, uvale ti foru da ce se samo zakaciti na gmail/fb da provjere jel vec imas nekog u mrezi, i onda prvo posalju invite svima :) 
<BotaniCar> Usput, ni unsubscribe im ne radi , a na rucno upucene zahtjeve ne odgovaraju 
<Mmike> da, sretjom se mailserveru da rec 'fakofaj mailove od tud i tud'
<BotaniCar> jelly: koga mogu zicati da ih moj ISP blokira u cijelosti ? :D
<jelly-home> nadji ko je mail admin...?
<Mmike> tja
<Mmike> cini se da sam obrisao racun
<BotaniCar> http://www.antibot.hr/index
<Mmike> sacemo vidjet
<jelly-home> poslali su obrazlozenje sa 17 tocaka gdje seoni brinu da ne spamaju, ali kad smo pitali da pokazu gdje je to korisnik X napravio opt-in da prima njihov mail, vise se nisu javili
<BotaniCar> :) Tipicno :)
<Mmike> zanimljivo je to kaj sam ja dobio mail od dobrice di je pisalo da je on gore i da oce da ja dodjem gore
<Mmike> pa sam kliknio na link
<Mmike> i to je to
<Mmike> od onda sam bio gore
<Mmike> nit usernameta, nit passwordeta
<jelly-home> > nužni uvjet bez kojeg nećemo dopustiti isporuku jest da maknu bilo koji oblik featurea masovnog slanja pozivnica, i svaka pojedina
<jelly-home> adresa primatelja mora biti eksplicitno označena od strane žive osobe, korisnika twoomaila. Stavljanje okidača za masovni mail u ruke korisnika ne smatramo kao prihvatljiv izgovor, i smatramo takvu praksu kršenjem duha ako već ne slova zakona
<jelly-home> na tome je stalo, iz nekog razloga
<BotaniCar> A ja cu si ovaj tekstic spremiti u zbirku handy twolinera :)
<BotaniCar> Toliko sam zajeban igrac da cu sam sebi poceti govoriti Vi :) Cak me i stanoviti Mario S. endorsao na linkedinu ! :) 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: bio sam s nixom u maximiru sinoc
<Mmike> pa smo bas pricali kak si ti jedini koji istinski kuzi windowse :)
<BotaniCar> Kak ti imas vremena hendlat familiju i jest/pit okolo ? Moras me sve nauciti :( 
<BotaniCar> :) Ahahahaha
<Mmike> bil' da ti natovarimo posla? :) Upgrade 2 ofisa, nekih 20ak radnih stanica, s winxp na win8.1?" :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar: pa, nisam iso jest neg prosetat s covjekom, nismo se dugo vidli.
<BotaniCar> Umnogom mi laska sto sam spomenut u tako uglednom drustvu, jos mi je draze to sto niste u sitoj recenici i psovali :) Moij naklon :)
<Mmike> nisam dugo jeo :/
<Mmike> bolestan sam bio vecinu ovog tjedna
<BotaniCar> Moze pos'o, da tecimnem popodne ?
<BotaniCar> Danas sam otpilio dve frendice kaj delaju u skolama, da jel bi im slozio $nijebitno , i onda se pomalo naljute kad im velim da za frendove volontiram,a firmama naplacujem .. 
<BotaniCar> "pa da, za skolu je, ali za mene" < mrsh :) 
<vileni> za frendove volontiras?
<BotaniCar> Pda, pojedem i popijem dovoljno da me ne zovu dva put' :) 
<vileni> meni je super kako mi stalno zele platiti kavu, ne frendovi nego poznanici recimo
<vileni> zaboravio sam di prodaju onu kavu od 75kn/salica, bas bi ju probao
<BotaniCar> Ako se sjetis, de link :D
<vileni> gugl spominje onu sto ju je macka prosrala, to bas i nebi probavao :)
<jelly-home> neki glodavac, nije macka
<Mmike> pricam s kolegom oko interfejsa za neki kufer i velim: database-relation-jointed
<vileni> azijski cibet
<Mmike> krasota
<Mmike> CIBET
<vileni> jelly-home: sto je bilo sa mandarinama, jesam li propustio narudzbu za ovaj tjedan? :)
<jelly-home> vileni: da, bit ce jos jedna narudzba iduci al necu biti u zg pa moram povezat kolegicu sa svim nadobudnima
<BotaniCar> <nadobudan>
<jelly-home> sad je na redu neka druga sorta sa tanjom korom
<Mmike> ooo
<Mmike> moze moze
<Mmike> btrw, kakve su vam ove mandarine?
<Mmike> ja sam mislio da ce bit malo sladje, al' su svejedno ok
<Mmike> onda sam dobio od frenda neke druge, i te su tak kisele da su ove med i mljeko :)
<vileni> cura je bila odusevljena
<vileni> meni su jako dobre
<BotaniCar> Meni je bilo bitno da sam to malo para kaj sam potrosio dao drito proizvodjacu, uz sto manje posrednika. Inace su mi fine i one s placa, a koru mandarina ne koristim za kolace/sok pa mi je to nebitno. 
<vileni> ali nije da ih inace bas kupujem, a i kad kupim to bude u konzumu usput
<BotaniCar> No, velim, smrt posrednicima. 
<vileni> uglavnom, pitala je odmah zasto nisam 10kg uzeo, ovo je trajalo od petka navecer do nedjelje u podne
<BotaniCar> vileni: :)) Budete se brzo zasitili tak :) 
<BotaniCar> Ja moram naci dobre loze da se primim pravljenja rakije 
<vileni> za sljedeci tjedan bi mozda uzeo i 15kg, dolaze mi njih 5 u goste
<vileni> BotaniCar: uglavnom, ovdje bi mogla biti skupa kava :) https://www.facebook.com/Eliscaffe
<BotaniCar> vileni: 125g/34kn s dostavom! Nije dovoljno skupo :) Mozda su im cijene kad sjednes i pijes "primjerenije" :) 
<BotaniCar> Ekonomska cijena kotizacije za CARNetovu korisničku konferenciju iznosi 1.620,00 kn po sudioniku # pu, cigani, ne hranim vas dovoljno :)
<ruthr> sto jutros HT dnsi krepali 
<Vlado9A3CY> dobar dan :)
<BotaniCar> kaj si trebao juce ruthr, nisam bio za racunalom 
<BotaniCar> bok,Vlado9A3CY
<ruthr> nista bitno . bez veze
<Vlado9A3CY> bok BotaniCar 
<BotaniCar> jebenti centos, nemosh ni docker instalirati da ne naletis na (dokumentiran) version conflict :) 
<ivoks> kaj si ocekivao da ce biti od centosa
<ivoks> i to sto je radilo vise nece raditi
<Mmike> o srce ti mongoovsko jebeno usrano zdrkano jadno potrgano rastavljeno nesvakidasnje haj evejlbiliti kurac kad ne radis!
<Mmike> pisem po clusteru, sve super. Ubijem primaryja, ovaj se prekonfigurira i pisem negdje drugdje
<Mmike> al' secondary ne vidi te updateove
<Mmike> primary vidi
<Mmike> KAK!?:
<Mmike> o zivote
<Mmike> secondary je isto oso, sam primaryju treba vremena da to skuzi :)
<BotaniCar> ivoks: ja fakat imam niska ocekivanja, i opet me iznevjeri :)
<Mmike> lxc-templates su promjenjeni
<Mmike> i sad vise nema sshdja unutra
<Mmike> pa jebemti sve
<weshmashian> mornin'
<weshmashian> Mmike: pingni niksica, on bi mogo znat nekog ko ima kontakt :)
<Mmike> weshmashian: de mu reci da na irc dodje :)
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: sad i ja imam sony braviu u kuci :)
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: drago mi je za cuti, si zadovoljan ? 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: kaj si rekao, imas Vailant majstora ?
<SilverSpace> da ok
<SilverSpace> kaj ti treba serviser 
<BotaniCar> ma da, moram redovnu kontrolu napraviti
<SilverSpace> za servis napraviti 
<BotaniCar> sache zima, triba grijat'
<BotaniCar> mislim da ne treba servis jer bojler radi, samo godisnja kontrola ispravnosti
<SilverSpace> aha imam mojeg jako dobrog porodicni 
<BotaniCar> aj daj neki kontakt na /msg, ako covjek ima vremena
<SilverSpace> tata i zet 
<SilverSpace> meni od kad sam tu radi servis i popravke i dosta tu ljudima kaj sam ga preporucao 
<BotaniCar> Daj kontakt, pa cu ti ja reci jel dobar :) 
<SilverSpace> stari je spor ko puz ali bojler poslje njega izade ko novi 
<SilverSpace> cek 
<SilverSpace> Koren 098316155 
<BotaniCar> FalaLepa! 
<SilverSpace> tu je na bukovcu 
<BotaniCar> Bu'm ga cimnul popodne, hvala jos jednom 
<SilverSpace> jedino kaj je dobro dan prije ga podsjetiti nek ti rece kad bude dosao 
<BotaniCar> ja u pravilu stvar dogovorim tak da im velim kad sam doma i mogu doci kad hoce , ako zajebu uzmem drugog majstora. 
<SilverSpace> ako radi zaboravi stari zapisat :)
<SilverSpace> meni je vec ove godine napravio 
<SilverSpace> reko je da sad vec nema guzve 
<BotaniCar> zato do sad nisam ni pitao, znam da se svi sjete toga u 9 mjesecu :)
<SilverSpace> da guzva mu je ove godine rano krenula 
<SilverSpace> i ima guzvu kad prve dane zahladi 
<BotaniCar> Velis, kad se ovima kaj nisu prekontrolirali bojlere, bojleri strgaju ? :) Mora da ih voli :)
<SilverSpace> onda pola ljuima ne radi grijanje jer nisu isprobali 
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=8ui9J4DgwSI 
<datase> YouTube: Future Shock 2001 - The Year Of The Future Shock - 0:03:31 - 7,777 views - 67 likes / 0 dislikes
<BotaniCar> tanc ganc
<SilverSpace> sony b kdl42w705
<SilverSpace> 3600
<BotaniCar> cek, taj ima ugradjen WiFi , ili imas zicnu mrezu na njemu ? 
<BotaniCar> hehe, daljinski je jednak mojem , mislio sam da ce to prvo mijenjati :)
<SilverSpace> da
<SilverSpace> wifi i zicu
<BotaniCar> jebenica
<BotaniCar> kolko para to sad kosta ? Ja sam svojeg onomad platio oko soma evra
<SilverSpace> 3600kn na 24rate 
<BotaniCar> http://sprdex.com/2014-11/najbolji-katolicki-odjebi/ # Mars smrade, nisi mi zupnik da me mozes dirati  - ako nisam umro
<SilverSpace> i uzeo samjos dvije godine extra garancije tak da me je doslo 3900
<SilverSpace> 4g garancija na sve i na daljinac 
<BotaniCar> Eo moj veselo radi vec ~5 godina
<SilverSpace> da sve to bi trebalo radit ako nemas sranja sa strujom ili te sprzi grom 
<SilverSpace> frend stanuje blizu trafo stanice i par puta mu je crko tv 
<SilverSpace> varirao mu jako napon u mrezi 
<BotaniCar> ja sam bio podstanar u kuci koja me kosala nezamislive pare, ja u fazi zaludjenosti analognim audio komponentama, a losa struja mi dva put mjesecno pali pojacala .. :) 
<weshmashian> Mmike: necu, mora neko i radit!
<Mmike> pih
<Mmike> gonic robova
<Mmike> sta nebi ti malo radio za promjenu
<BotaniCar> Puppet admini osobno ne rade, to pobija svrhu radnog mjesta
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/ocajni-splicanin--blokirali-mi-racun--a-rjesenje-o-ovrsi-potpisala-je-moja-suprgua--ja-se-nikada-nisam-zenio--/1234165/
<SilverSpace> lol
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: jebo ih komplicirani daljinac imaju 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: ma jednostavan je, jednom kad usvojis njihovu logiku, koja je .. cudna :) 
<SilverSpace> i menu mi je uhuh bar za sad 
<BotaniCar> bas me zanima, kad se spojis na mrezu, koje widgete ce ti ponuditi. Moj je prilicno siromasan, sat7kalendar/weather, to je to 
<weshmashian> Mmike: pih, radim i ja :)
<SilverSpace> to nisam jos ni gledao 
<weshmashian> BotaniCar: puppet masteri gonjaju ekipu koja gasi puppet jer "im smeta" :)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: stara gleda sapunice :)
<BotaniCar> weshmashian: smeta jer nisu uskladjeni! Nisu uskladjeni jer ne dokumentiraju i ne citaju dokumentaciju ( koju ti uredno dajes na raspolaganje, jel tak ?! ) :9
<weshmashian> BotaniCar: a puppet inbox broji 7k mailova ovaj tjedan
<BotaniCar> weshmashian: ja na svom deploymentu imam 54k alerta tjedno :) A jedno 4 reda velicine sam manji od vas :)
<weshmashian> BotaniCar: ne racunam nagios i ostale pizdarije :)
<BotaniCar> +1 :) 
<SilverSpace> sitna slova jebo ih knjizica 
<Mmike> weshmashian: cek, jos uvijek se puppet gasi? :D
<Mmike> mrkitty: pa predstavi se svijetu, bogaramu! :D
<BotaniCar> i reci da si mrskitty , svega ti 
<SilverSpace> fora im je kaj postolje ima dvije funkcije i luzi da tv mozes objesiti i na zid bez dodatnog nosaca 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: ma nije
<Mmike> kamuflira se
<BotaniCar> Nema veze, ionak sam ozenjen :)
<Mmike> ma tko te pita :)
<Mmike> i on je :D
<BotaniCar> Ima cice bar kao tvoje ? :) 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: onda su napredovali, moj je bio dobar samo kao "podni" 
<mrkitty> ja sam rambo sa balkana, vole me žene ljepše od Brene :)
<BotaniCar> :) Opa, ima stila, ima skila, rime baca poput maca 
<mrkitty> vidi gnjurca, voda je do koljena... da ima plime, bilo bi i rime :)
<Mmike> nema
<Mmike> ne da nema cice, neg ima udubine tam di bi cice morale bit :)
<BotaniCar> Eh, dzaba rime onda .. mrkitty jesi bar chelav / bradat /sijed ? 
<Mmike> daklem
<Mmike> jesma vam pricao kak je mongodb los?
<BotaniCar> ne u dovoljno detalja ! 
<obrut> Mmike: pricaj
<Mmike> :D
<mrkitty> mongo vole mladi?
<mrkitty> BotaniCar, nisam ništa od navedenog. ja sam dečko iz provincije :)
<BotaniCar> kaj, u provinciji ne posijedis s vremenom ? Odo' ja onda nazad u Bjelovar :9
<mrkitty> mediteranska krv :)
<weshmashian> Mmike: do tell! :)
<Mmike> weshmashian: jeste presli di na 2.6 ?
<Mmike> weshmashian: jel' porn.com jos uvijek koristi mongo?
<weshmashian> neam pojma na cem smo, tbh
<weshmashian> the less i know the happier i am :)
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7q5Nw2GQYGk
<datase> YouTube: Edo Maajka, Kandžija & Goran Bare - Baraba - 0:02:30 - 103,776 views - 528 likes / 9 dislikes
<Mmike> napisem: service ceilometer-api restar
<Mmike> i dobijem kaj?
<Mmike> ceilometer-api: unknown service
<Mmike> pa jebote upstart 
<BotaniCar> ae 
<Mmike> i sad ce doc jos vece govno od toa
<Mmike> toga
<mrkitty> systemd?
<mrkitty> ma svi žugaju (ja isto donekle), ali mislim da je to standardni fenomen da se svi boje promjena
<mrkitty> to na arću radi kao metak :)
<mrkitty> iako svaki put zaboravim kako neki log pogledati ali ono :)
<Mmike> lako s promjenama
<Mmike> ako rade
<mrkitty> da, ali ovo malo mijenja paradigmu
<mrkitty> i toga se svi boje
<mrkitty> starimo i ne da nam se nove stvari :)
<SilverSpace> uh
<SilverSpace> http://www.btnet.hr/data/uploads/dokumenti/btnet-cjenik-01-10-14.pdf
<SilverSpace> nikak da mi dode optika
<SilverSpace> kak sam si vilicu zapiknuo u saku sad imam oziljak ko da me cetverozuba zmija ugrizla 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ? :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ispala vilica pa sam je lovio i nekako se okrenula i ja se nabio u saku 
<SilverSpace> i to jebeno 
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> pa jebemu
<Mmike> to i ja se moram potridut da napravim :D
<SilverSpace> drugi trebing brazil traje 
<SilverSpace> jos 5 minuta
<Mmike> dobar mi je taj interlagos
<Mmike> skroz dobar
<SilverSpace> je 
<SilverSpace> mercedesi nadmocni i to grdo nikad RB nije bio tako nadmocan
<SilverSpace> Kraj za Marussiju
<SilverSpace> BotoMlat1: zadovoljan sam sa telkom ni daljinac mi vise nije stran
<obrut> SilverSpace: danas stiglo :)  http://88.198.178.60/stuff/misc/rpipaket1.jpg
<SilverSpace> obrut: kajbus to radio 
<SilverSpace> obrut: hebote da vise uzmi vrecu poteze mi se po sobi :)
<SilverSpace> mislim da cu sii ovo uzeti http://www.dx.com/p/unitek-y-3653-2-5-3-5-usb-3-0-to-sata-hdd-docking-station-w-wi-fi-black-352475#.VEZaFFfESdx?r=57743615
<BotoMlat1> SilverSpace: to znaci da si slozio onaj mini PC ? :) 
<BotoMlat1> kak sam se fino narakijal :D
<Mmike> BotaniCar, :P
<SilverSpace> BotoMlat1: :)
<SilverSpace> friska komovaca 
<SilverSpace> :)
<obrut> SilverSpace: moracem smislit neku rutu da prodem tam negdje kraj tebe s bajkom
<obrut> pa da vise uzmem tu vrecu :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<obrut> a s rpijevima cem da napravim svasta :)
<obrut> uzeo sam i onaj arkadni joystic, sad me vise nista ne sprijecava da napravim svoju pravu arkadnu gaming masinu :)
<SilverSpace> kaj ces si klona napraviti :)
<SilverSpace> obrut: to sam si uvijek zelio doma 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> i jedan fliper ali onaj stari mehanicki 
<SilverSpace> nikad prezaljeni zvuk keksa 
<SilverSpace> trtrtrttrrr
<obrut> vec godinama razmisljam i o fliperu
<obrut> i to sam mislio napraviti s rpijem i par arduina
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> ln
#ubuntu-hr 2014-11-08
<calmpitbull> morgen
<markosejic> d jutro
<BotoMlat1> Jutro
<ivoks> sigh
<ivoks> opet radovi na struji
<markosejic> hoce to tako
<ivoks> Mmike: bila je rasprava o tome treba li restart ponovno pokrenuti servis koji nije startan
<markosejic> prave ubuntu 14.04 mate
<ivoks> Mmike: postoje vrlo dobri argumenti za jedno i drugo ponasanje
<ivoks> Mmike: u biti, jedini dobar argument za sysv-like ponasanje je 'to tako radi na sysv'
<ivoks> Mmike: medjutim, upstart ima 'respawn' funkcionalnost
<ivoks> Mmike: sto znaci da ce sam restarati servis koji umre, te sysadmin treba startati i stopirati servis
<ivoks> Mmike: a logicki ima vise smisla da restart ponovno pokrece startani servis (jer start pokrece stopirani servis)
<ivoks> Mmike: pa je pobjedilo razmisljanje kako je bolje da restart ne pokrece servis koji je zaustavljen, a za koji sysadmin misli da je pokrenut
<ivoks> Mmike: vec da nekako da do znanja sysadminu da njegova ocekivanja nisu ispravna i da se nesto lose desava
<ivoks> znao sam i sam ispustiti psovke kada bi pokusao restartati servis koji se stopiran
<ivoks> Mmike: btw, pripremam onog della za novi ubuntu-hr.org
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> $ mtr -rnc1 8.8.8.8
<ivoks> Start: Sat Nov  8 08:59:01 2014
<ivoks> HOST: indigo.init.lan             Loss%   Snt   Last   Avg  Best  Wrst StDev 1.|-- 192.168.69.1               0.0%     1    0.4   0.4   0.4   0.4   0.0 2.|-- 192.168.79.1               0.0%     1    0.8   0.8   0.8   0.8   0.0 3.|-- 8.8.8.8                    0.0%     1    7.6   7.6   7.6   7.6   0.0
<ivoks> o jeb...
<ivoks> mtr -rnc1 8.8.8.8
<ivoks>   1.|-- 192.168.69.1               0.0%     1    0.4   0.4   0.4   0.4   0.0
<ivoks>   2.|-- 192.168.79.1               0.0%     1    0.8   0.8   0.8   0.8   0.0
<ivoks>   3.|-- 8.8.8.8                    0.0%     1    7.6   7.6   7.6   7.6   0.0
<ivoks> google je blize nego sam mislio :)
<calmpitbull> u  autu ispred kuce
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro
<Mmike> ivoks, ma, to sve ajd, raspravljivo je
<Mmike> ivoks, al da ja napravim typo u 'start/stop', pa napisem 'strat', a ovaj mi veli 'no such service'
<Mmike> mislim
<Mmike> tak windowsi rade! :)
<ivoks> Mmike: ima puno veci problem s upstartom
<ivoks> root@saturn:~# status dmesg 
<ivoks> dmesg stop/waiting
<ivoks> root@saturn:~# echo $?
<ivoks> 0
<ivoks> root@saturn:~# status tty6
<ivoks> tty6 start/running, process 1425
<ivoks> root@saturn:~# echo $?
<ivoks> 0
<Mmike> ivoks, meh, ima ih tona da. Al' hrpe nisu do upstarta, nego do servisa samih. Recimo, mongodb :) pol toga je u /etc/init.d, pol u /etc/init :) 
<ivoks> (i opet, postoje logicno objasnjenje zasto je to ovako)
<Mmike> lol :)
<ivoks> F is for First Class. Ah yes, first class. Home of the rich, famous and “Don’t you know who I ams” of the world. If you are sat in this sacred part of the cabin, lucky you. Please don’t make faces at the economy scum, sorry passengers as they board, some have been known to bite. If you’re one of the lucky few, blessed with an upgrade, then for gods sake act like you belong there.
<ivoks> http://confessionsofatrolleydolly.com/2014/02/04/the-a-z-of-aeroplane-jetiquette/
<Mmike> idem u ikeju
<ivoks> junker
<SilverSpace> dan
<Mmike> hrvojem, zash, recimo, percona-playback nece playat slowlog? :) 
<Mmike> mrkitty!
<SilverSpace> jao sto je usb spor
<SilverSpace> moram si nestl 3.0 kupit
<Mmike> ja imam usb3 na ploci
<Mmike> i nisam naso jos nit jedan uredjaj kaj to podrzava
<Mmike> za sad mi najbolja stvar onaj dongle ili kaj vec koji ima esatu
<Mmike> cak fantaziram da kupim kistru di bi 4 diska mogo turit unutra i raid0 slozit s nmjim
<Mmike> s njima
<Mmike> i to preko esate prikopcat na stroj
<Mmike> da mogu virtualke tamo drketat
<SilverSpace> sad mi i tv ima 3.0
<SilverSpace> sporo prebacivanje filma 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: esata je brz?
<Mmike> pa, je
<Mmike> brz je k'o sata
<SilverSpace> gledam ovo za tv http://is.gd/2pGltd
<Mmike> u svakom slucaju ima vecu propusnost neg sto ju disk ima
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> to nesh moc na satu prikopcat :)
<ivoks> http://mises.ca/posts/articles/the-economy-of-titos-yugoslavia-delaying-the-inevitable-collapse/
<SilverSpace> aha isto ko da je u kucistu prikopcan
<ivoks> dosta dobro
<Mmike> iako je ovo skroz guba, SilverSpace  :)
<Mmike> samo kaj je opako skupo
<Mmike> aha, to je 240GB
<Mmike> ides!
<Mmike> i dalje je skupo :0
<SilverSpace> to bi bilo za tv da mogu snimit na to 
<SilverSpace> je skupo skoro pol mojeg novog televizora :)
<mrkitty> oj Mmike 
<mrkitty> ja mislim da i ja na laptopu od posla imam 3.0
<Mmike> SilverSpace, koju si telku uboo?
<SilverSpace> sony 43"
<SilverSpace> http://www.sancta-domenica.hr/led-tv-bravia-sony-kdl42w705.aspx
<SilverSpace> 42" :)
<Mmike> pa to opce nije puno para!
<SilverSpace> 3600 kn na akciji
<Mmike> kak mi drago kaj nisam kupio telku pred 2-3-4 godine :)
<mrkitty> ja sam kupija prošle godine
<SilverSpace> ja jesam toshibu prije dvije 4700kn 
<Mmike> nema dlna?
<mrkitty> samo tih dana nisam bija informatičar pa sam za 1700 kn vivax 84 centa :)
<SilverSpace> i to 32
<Mmike> o, ima
<SilverSpace> ima
<mrkitty> sranje totalno, ali zaboli me, sa mojom nvidijom vrti i najjače h264 govna i kad ravno gledaš prema TV-u je OK :)
<SilverSpace> eh da 
<SilverSpace> sad mi htv izgleda sranje na 42"
<mrkitty> bija sam u Elipsa nekidan
<mrkitty> nekakvi jebački ogromni tv-ji
<mrkitty> Å¡ta ja znam koliko "
<mrkitty> ali podosta
<mrkitty> i vrte se neka hd čuda
<mrkitty> to stvarno izgleda dobro
<mrkitty> a na jednom od tih
<SilverSpace> frend kupio 50" tam jos losije htv izgleda 
<mrkitty> Å¡iba deinterlaceani rtl kockica
<mrkitty> e, kako to loše izglea
<mrkitty> izgleda
<SilverSpace> da na velikom tv 
<SilverSpace> ali kad gledas sloveniju super mpeg4 sibaju 
<SilverSpace> kod nas jos uvjek SD kvaliteta 
<SilverSpace> mpeg2
<mrkitty> pa Å¡ibaju 1080i
<mrkitty> to je već solidno
<mrkitty> živim u prečkom na zadnjem katu
<mrkitty> i hvatam sa najjobičnijom sobnom antenom slo1/2 hd
<obrut> slo1 i slo2 jesu na HD-u.... ostali nisu, ali se primjeti da je i SD slika bolja
<mrkitty> imaju i nonhd
<mrkitty> i na njihovim emisijma Å¡to snimaju
<mrkitty> sa tim kamerama i to sve
<mrkitty> izgleda odlično
<mrkitty> i ne znam, prijenos nekakvih hokeja i čuda
<mrkitty> tenis
<mrkitty> stvarno gušt za gledati
<mrkitty> e ljudi, zna li tu tko
<mrkitty> trebam dignuti sajt
<mrkitty> bla bla
<mrkitty> joomla, wordpress ili nešto treće
<mrkitty> to za neke frendice iz Å ibenika, nekakav aktivizam kurac palac
<mrkitty> i kao nekakav portal ovo ono
<mrkitty> drupal mi se čini overkill za to
<mrkitty> ali ne nužno da je blogging
<mrkitty> a ne kužim ništa te wordpress pluginove i teme ima ih trilijun :)
<SilverSpace> wordpress ovoo sve drugo li la
<SilverSpace> digni si doma server i vjezbaj 
<SilverSpace> obrut: ipak oni sibaju mpeg4
<SilverSpace> velika razlika 
<SilverSpace> pogotovo kad to gledas na velikom tv
<Mmike> hrvojem, glupa ti je ta percona-replay
<Mmike> opce ne upozori da si sjebo firewall
<Mmike> mrkitty, do kad ste ostali sinoc vi?
<ivoks> uf
<ivoks> koje patnje mladog werthera
<SilverSpace> ivoks: daj topic promjeni :) 14.10
<mrkitty> SilverSpace, ma nije problem tehnički to, to je pičkin dim, nego složiti sve da to na nešto liči
<mrkitty> da ti se ne riga kad dođeš na sajt
<mrkitty> a za brzinu se lako složi memcached, opcache i sve to, to znam :)
<mrkitty> Mmike, ostali smo još možda pola sata, završili u mcdonaldsu još :)
<SilverSpace> a tebe vise muciizgled :)
<Mmike> auuuuuu
<Mmike> mcdonaldz
<Mmike> oo, opcache
<Mmike> oo, memcached
<Mmike> mrkitty, velis, izlazi znanje :D
<Mmike> jel' zna netko nekog tko radi lijepe templateove za WP?
<Mmike> za novce?
<ivoks> imas ih za kupiti
<ivoks> posvuda
<mrkitty> možda znam nekog
<mrkitty> osobno
<mrkitty> pitat ću je
<ivoks> jel se kuzi tko u openvswitch?
<Mmike> ivoks, heh 
<Mmike> ivoks, ja bi u nekom trenutku na to pitanje morao rec 'da'
<ivoks> sigh
<ivoks> ma znam da se nitko ne kuzi
<Mmike> ivoks, ma, za starog je to, a kompliciran je, pa mi onda lakse nac nekog tko ce to nacrtat a on ce bit sretan kak ima unikat
<ivoks> ja bi se trebao kuziti
<ivoks> i kuzim kak sve radi, ali jedan drek mi nije jasan
<ivoks> sranje mi ne pusha vlan koji ja zelim na integration bridge
<ivoks> i to me iritira, ne kuzim zakaj ne
<ivoks> druge vlanove salje
<ivoks> ali ovog ne
<ivoks> a preko istog interfacea oba vlana dodju
<ivoks> i imam bridge br-ex
<Mmike> pojma :/
<ivoks> na koji je nakacen interface
<ivoks> i na interfaceu vidim oba vlana
<ivoks> a na drugoj strani bridgea ne
<ivoks> jebo mu pas mater
<Mmike> https://twitter.com/conradhackett/status/469669296956645376/photo/1
<Mmike> :D
<Mmike> SilverSpace, jos pol sata :)
<SilverSpace> vec sam prekopcao :)
<ivoks> http://openstackreactions.enovance.com/2013/08/my-feeling-when-i-have-to-start-debugging-neutronquantum/
<SilverSpace> Mmike: rtl ide vec live 
<SilverSpace> lauda trkelja nes na njemackom 
<Mmike> lol :D
<SilverSpace> nesto o kisi koliko kuzim 
<SilverSpace> za sad je suho
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jesi ti pogledak Rush  http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1979320/
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ne
<Mmike> nikak nac vremena
<BotoMlat1> Dzaba centimetri kad je mekana , tv produkcija , jel 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: pogledaj meni odlican dosta ljudi koji misle lose o laudi promjenilo misljenje o njemu 
<SilverSpace> BotoMlat1: tako je :)
<ivoks> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<ivoks> ne kuzim, jebo me cuk
<SilverSpace> macak sjeo na tipku aaaaaa
<ivoks>  cookie=0x0, duration=2011.344s, table=0, n_packets=37, n_bytes=2782, idle_age=235, priority=4,in_port=6,dl_vlan=1 actions=mod_vlan_vid:102,NORMAL
<ivoks> flow je dobar
<ivoks>  cookie=0x0, duration=2010.847s, table=0, n_packets=19, n_bytes=5419, idle_age=693, priority=4,in_port=6,dl_vlan=2 actions=strip_vlan,NORMAL
<ivoks> dakle, 102 baci u vlan 1 i super
<BotoMlat1> ivoks , jos se *ebes s virtualnim svicevima ? :D
<ivoks> potom sve ostalo u 2
<ivoks>  cookie=0x0, duration=2015.82s, table=0, n_packets=19, n_bytes=3398, idle_age=2006, priority=2,in_port=6 actions=drop
<ivoks> pa dropaj
<ivoks> al meni se cini da meni sve dropa
<ivoks> BotoMlat1: da
<ivoks> idem si uzet nesto za jest
<BotoMlat1> o/
<ivoks> ne da mi se vise zajebavat
<ivoks> slozit cu to drugacije
<SilverSpace> krenule kvale f1
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kaj su ovi mijenjali stazu?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kak to mislis 
<SilverSpace> box su mjenjali 
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> vise ne prelaze preko ulaza u box
<SilverSpace> da pa to su rekli prosle godine 
<SilverSpace> taj ulaz jebio opasan
<SilverSpace> mecke su jebeno dobre 
<SilverSpace> ni ovi ostali sa mercedesovim motorima im se ne mogu priblizit
<ivoks> majke ti
<ivoks> da me netko pita kako sve ovo radi
<ivoks> pf
<ivoks> znam kako radi, ali tko ce to staviti na papir
<ivoks> jedan dhcp server u namespaceu
<ivoks> drugi na baremetalu
<ivoks> 17 vlanova
<ivoks> layre2 bridge izmedju rackova
<ivoks> onak... hell.
<BotoMlat1> Ako nije moglo jednostavnije, nije hell :) 
<ivoks> al radi :)
<ivoks> ma muci me samo ovaj jedan dhcp
<ivoks> htio sam da oba budu svaki u svom namespaceu
<ivoks> al, ovs me nesto jebe
<ivoks> vidim da promet od dhcp servera u namespaceu ide van
<ivoks> vidim da drugi to vide
<ivoks> i odgovaraju mu
<ivoks> al negdje ovs dropa te pakete i ne mogu dokuciti gdje
<SilverSpace> opet rosberg 
<SilverSpace> jebiga kaj to u utrci ne moze zadrzati
<SilverSpace> pobjedio ga za dva metra :)
<ivoks> ok
<ivoks> imam novi server za hr.archive.ubuntu.com
<ivoks> 6gb ram
<ivoks> 4 jezgre
<ivoks> Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU           X3323  @ 2.50GHz
<ivoks> star manje od 5 godina
<ivoks> Mmike: hocemo mijenjati? ^
<Mmike> diskovi, diskovi
<Mmike> ivoks, ne vidim zakaj ne
<Mmike> kakve diskove imas gore?
<Mmike> trebal' kupit sto morti?
<ivoks> Mmike: pa samo cemo prebaciti diskove iz ovog trenutnog
<Mmike> a, nemas u svom serveru nish diskova?
<ivoks> imam
<ivoks> ali su premali
<ivoks> dva od 500GB i jedan od 80
<Mmike> to su sata diskovi sve? kol'ko diskova server moze primit u sebe?
<ivoks> da, sata
<ivoks> 4 ili 6
<Mmike> 4 ili 6? :)
<ivoks> prakticki izvadimo diskove iz starog i ubacimo u novi server i to je to
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> gle kaj si ja brijem
<Mmike> ta dva od 500GB nek ostanu u mirroru za OS, forum, wiki, mail, sve kaj u biti je na stroju
<Mmike> a ona 4 naguramo unutra i gore je samo mirror
<ivoks> zasto?
<ivoks> zasto sad komplicirati? :)
<Mmike> zato kaj je ono 10.04
<Mmike> pa da frisko instaliramo 14.04
<ivoks> ne bi ja
<ivoks> jesi slagao 14.04 web server vec?
<ivoks> gadi mi se apache 2.4
<Mmike> yup
<Mmike> agreed :)
<Mmike> mozemo na nginx sve stsavit
<ivoks> ja ne kuzim koji k su isli sve to mijenjati
<Mmike> ja ne kuzim zakaj su isli radit prvo upstart, pa onda systemd
<Mmike> vjerojatno isti razlozi
<Mmike> ili slicni :)
<Mmike> mislim, mozemo i na ovom samo do-release-upgrade potjerat, stisnut fige, i eteo
<Mmike> al' kad vec imamo extra stroj zakaj da ne napravimo to kak spada
<Mmike> eventualno uzmemo 2 nova diska za sve te non /mirror patricije, kaj ti smart veli za ova dva koja imas?
<Mmike> (i jesi siguran da stane 6 diskova unutra?)
<ivoks> Mmike: http://www.f-thirteen.net/adam/T300.jpg
<obrut> sto vam ne valja u apachetu 2.4 ?
<ivoks> za pocetak
<ivoks> promijenili su sintaksu za order allow,deny
<ivoks> sto znaci da moram procesljati sve sto imam jer to vise ne radi
<ivoks> onda, da bude jos bolje, debian i ubuntu su promijenili syntaxu za sites-enabled/available
<ivoks> i dodali conf-enabled/available
<ivoks> sve skupa je preveliki zalogaj za upgrade
<ivoks> jednostavno mi se ne da
<ivoks> http://httpd.apache.org/docs/current/upgrading.html
<Mmike> ivoks, ma, nije uopce
<Mmike> mozda da imamo 100101 virtualni host i pitaj boga cega
<ivoks> 2.2 configuration:
<ivoks> Order deny,allow
<Mmike> ovak, fakat nije komplikacija 
<ivoks> Deny from all
<ivoks> 2.4 configuration:
<ivoks> Require all denied
<Mmike> ivoks, to se zove progress :)
<Mmike>         Require all granted
<obrut> kao sto MMike kaze, ak imas milju toga, onda je PITA... no sto ne bi mod_access_compat trebao podrzati i staru konfiguraciju ?
<Mmike> ivoks, osh da ja to napravim sve? Mosh stavit stroj nekud na intergent, instaliraj vanilla 14.04, mirror na dva diska, i to je to. Ja cu slozit ostalo. Kad diskove iz starog stroga prebacimo preformatirat cemo ih, slozit novi raid5 volume, i rsyncat mirror iznova
<BotoMlat> Sve sto ja znam je da sam lijen, a da ce stvari prije ili poslije prestati biti unatrag kompatabilne i ja bum moral strikat :) 
<BotoMlat> so, delay'd PITA 
<obrut> ivoks: baci pogled na mod_access_compat
<ivoks> obrut: da, sad sam ga skuzio
<Mmike> mlje mlja
<Mmike> ja bi to na nginx :)
<ivoks> kakav vrazji nginx
<ivoks> ostavi to hipsterima koji ne znaju konfigurirati apache
<Mmike> velis, neznas nit ti konfigurirat nginx :)
<Mmike> sam da ti velim da je vecina pornjave davno presla na na nginx jer se apache nemre konfigurirat tak dobro k'o nginx :)
<Mmike> ak ti ne trebaju vratolomije sa mod securityjem i napredni rewrite rulovi, nginx je majka
<Mmike> i za php i za django 
<markosejic> d vecer
<jelly-home> Mmike: Plesk ima nginx ispred kao zastitu za apache, jer se apache ne nosi dobro sa DoSom
<ivoks> idem doma
<BotoMlat> plesk i cpanel su takvi komadi dreka da im treba i kondom ispred
<jelly-home> apacheju treba svaka pomoc za neke stvari
<Mmike> kaj je plesk?
<Mmike> aha, cpanel like stuff
<Mmike> jelly-home, static content apache vs nginx, nginx je masu mocniji
<Mmike> apache ima 2181934134 modula s kojima mozes svasta
<Mmike> nginx to nema
<Mmike> mod_php vs mod_fcgi vs nging+fpcgi, nginx kiks es
<Mmike> pornjavatori su imali clustere sa po 18-20 apache kutija, kad se preslo na nginx ima ih tipa 12, i tih 12 ima 20-30% manji load nego sto je bio kad je bilo hrpa apacheta
<Mmike> samo php
<Mmike> staticki content ide s CDNa
<Mmike> plus, ivoks , apache ima 'potrgan' fcgi modul, znas da ceph za radosgw trazi patchiranu verziju zbog toga sto apache nece dobro radit sa HTTP1xx headerima
<Mmike> nginx nema s tim problema :)
<Mmike> BotoMlat, si vidio da ce nam deca ranije u skolu po novom? :)
<BotoMlat> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V62gkAbSoSQ
<datase> YouTube: Nano Prša - Pepo i Pepica. - 0:02:49 - 13,376 views - 51 likes / 5 dislikes
<BotoMlat> Samo ako dodju policajci po njega. Mislis da mobiliziraju klince ? :D
<BotoMlat> Mmike: pusti ovo detetu :) 
<Mmike> vileni, btw, metnio neki dan s3 eskimo na auto - k'o dva kamena da sam stavio :)
<Mmike> grozota :) 
<BotoMlat> timbo tambo timbo timbo tambo :)
<Mmike> jel' to ono
<Mmike> jeneg lepog dana, kad krenul pepo v skolu
<Mmike> popeval si je pesmicu u duru i u molu
<BotoMlat> Cekaj dok dodjes do dijela di Peop upoznaje Pepicu :) Ili kad ju furne u haustor :) 
<BotoMlat> je je , to je to 
<Mmike> hahahaha
<Mmike> dada
<Mmike> znam
<BotoMlat> f'n klasik
<Mmike> frend jedan nas je to naucio u 2gom srednje :)
<BotoMlat> :D
<Mmike> ne kuzim ovaj rsync
<BotoMlat> danas me filip cijeli dan zica da to na repeat drzim :D
<Mmike> rsyncam 3 GB tablicu s jednog stroja na drugi, i imam oko 100kb/sec
<Mmike> iowait na oba stroja ne postoji
<BotoMlat> da, to i mene fascinira
<jelly-home> Mmike: a cpu%?
<SilverSpace> super novi tv sad mogu stisnuti i pauzu 
<SilverSpace> vise ne mogu omanuti gool
<Mmike> jelly, nist
<BotoMlat> da, peder ne trosi ni mrezu , ni disk, ni memoriju ni cpu, samo se vuce
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> i to na tim ogromnim fajlovima
<Mmike> doduse, mysql pise po tom fajlu sad
<Mmike> al' cim ovo prodje potjerat cu rsync opet
<Mmike> i onda ce proletit kroz to
<jelly-home> heh, "3GB" "ogromnim"
<Mmike> jelly, indeed!
<markosejic> opet mi se gleda serija it crowd
<Mmike> meni to nikad nije sjelo
<Mmike> ima par dobrih fora, al' sve u svemu nisam preodusevljen :/
<Mmike> markosejic, preporucam: silicon valley
<Mmike> to je prava moderno-geekovska serija
<Mmike> unutra mosh cut 'ORM' 'devops' 'cloud' i ino :)
<markosejic> have you tryed to turn it of and on
<jelly-home> u Person of Interest ("Osumnjiceni") provaljuju preko sftp-a i bluetooth pairinga
<BotoMlat> Mmike: kad je "cloud" postalo mjera iceg osim hajpa , odnosno kao indikator da netko radi za kenonikl ? :) /me otpuze pod kamen
<markosejic> sviđa mi se sto je mike judge
<markosejic> pogledajte office space
<Mmike> BotoMlat, sam velim ceg ima u seriji :)
<Mmike> jelly, kaka je ta serija?
<Mmike> BotoMlat, inace, da, mijenjam percepciju o cloudu
<Mmike> i dalje je to magla kad marketing krene srat
<Mmike> al' ono
<BotoMlat> Mmike: A,ZNAM DA MORAS, INACE NEMA PLACE :) 
<Mmike> recimo, testiram percona cluster
<BotoMlat> gle,radi 
<Mmike> prije bi se izjebavao sa 3 virtualboxa drkao srao
<Mmike> sad samo kaze: juju deploy percona-cluster -n 3
<Mmike> i ovaj deploya sve kaj treba
<Mmike> ili kod mene u lxc ili u openstack
<Mmike> i dalje mislim da sajtovi tipa pornjava nemaju kaj trazit u cloudu
<Mmike> pre velik overhead virtualizacije
<BotoMlat> da, cijela ta klaud spika pocne drzat vodu tek u firmama kojima je virtualizacija bila od koristi, klaud je jos bolji 
<jelly-home> Mmike: cist ok, nis posebno dobro ni lose, ali paze na detalje
<Mmike> BotoMlat, a ono, neznam, mislim... i dalje radije imam u firmi dvije kutije i na njima servise koji su mi bitni. Nemam jednu kutiju i 10 virtualki na njoj.
<Mmike> al' kad dodje do toga da imas hrpu ljudi i resursa i servisa
<Mmike> suludo je to ne metat u klaud
<Mmike> eo, sad sam odjebo rsync i scpjam taj fajl
<Mmike> pa jeboga u sporost
<jelly-home> sta ce ti klaud, dignes svoju virtualizacijsku infrastrukturu i vozi :-)
<Mmike> jelly, to se kaze 'klaud' :)
<jelly-home> Mmike: ne, klaud je magla. :-)
<Mmike> ae :)
<Mmike> http://www.index.hr/images2/Angela_Merkel_FAH-Ha242687.jpg <-- "Cloud is, like...."
<SilverSpace> merkelica je bila fina cura kad je bilamlada 
<Mmike> lol
<Mmike> radim apt-get upgrade na stroju
<Mmike> i kaj me pita upgradeator
<Mmike> da koji je mysql root password :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: http://is.gd/6Aj3Nq
<Mmike> SilverSpace, strasno :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=euHh6fFwpFg
<datase> YouTube: Welcome Pup 681! - 0:04:02 - 1,935,340 views - 6650 likes / 166 dislikes
<Mmike> mrkitty!
<Mmike> jel' tu tko bavi se joomlom?
<Mmike> odrzava, patchira, zna koja su sranja aktualna, i to?
<Mmike> http://linux.slashdot.org/story/14/11/08/1448234/joey-hess-resigns-from-debian
<SilverSpace> Mmike: tko ce sutra pobjediti :)
<Mmike> a tko ce
<Mmike> kaj mislis
<mrkitty> Mmike, ne znam ništa specijalno, ali znam da je to svijet za sebe
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> cokoladni naravno ako mu ne krepa bolid
<SilverSpace> http://www.vecernji.hr/zg-vijesti/radovi-na-rotoru-u-2016-ukljucuju-tunele-i-semafore-972137
<SilverSpace> kaj su ovi ludi semafore na rotoru 
<Mmike> "I was kind of neutral about systemd until I realized that the only way to get centralized logging out of systemd boxes is to turn on syslog mode (journald has no concept of network transport).
<Mmike> At that point, I realized that the systemd developers aren't actually server admins."
<SilverSpace> jebote ja bi nacrtao bolji rotor 
<SilverSpace> cemu tuneli da vodu skuplja 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, di kaj?
<SilverSpace> http://www.vecernji.hr/zg-vijesti/radovi-na-rotoru-u-2016-ukljucuju-tunele-i-semafore-972137
<SilverSpace> još nisu naucili da kad velika kisa padne u svim podvoznjacima u zg ima vode 
<SilverSpace> a za semogore ?? nemam rijeci 
<Mmike> semafori su actually dobra ideja
<Mmike> previse je prometa tamo da bi to funkcioniralo
<Mmike> dobra fora ovo s desnom trakom
<Mmike> da te prisili da moras iz nje van
<Mmike> brijem da kad bi to danas nacrtali da bi se povecala protocnost
<Mmike> doduse, serem, svi se voze k'o da to je tak nacrtano
<SilverSpace> Mmike: treba samo dic nadvoznjak za ravno i odvoji desno skretanje 
<SilverSpace> tuneli su skupi i na tom terenu uz savu preskupi 
<SilverSpace> semafor u rotor ? 
<SilverSpace> pa to stvaras guzvu sto posto
<SilverSpace> a da ne kaze koliko bi oni bili veci problem za prestrojavanje 
<SilverSpace> stani kreni 
<mrkitty> a to mi je komično sa kružnim tokovima, odjednom je to postalo in
<mrkitty> tamo iznad kvatrića sve kružni tokovi
<SilverSpace> nije odjednom 
<mrkitty> a mislim zadnjih 10 god ajmo reći
<SilverSpace> da kod nas 
<mrkitty> da na svakom koraku imaš :)
<mrkitty> pa o tom i govorim
<SilverSpace> od kad znam za sebe u austriji su bili 
<SilverSpace> kad smo isli u soping za vrijeme juge 
<mrkitty> baš tako po manjim cestama
<mrkitty> kao iznad kvatrića?
<mrkitty> ridikulozno, svako križanje odjednom zakomplicirano na neki način
<mrkitty> možda to tamo i ima nekog smisla, ne znam
<mrkitty> dovoljno se ne motam tamo :)
<mrkitty> sigurno ste gledali od mythbustersa
<mrkitty> gdje naprosto broje na jednom kružnom toku kolika je propusnost
<SilverSpace> da
<mrkitty> i na 4-way stopu :)
<SilverSpace> to nasi nisu sigurno gledali :)
#ubuntu-hr 2014-11-09
<markosejic> d jutro
<SilverSpace> dan
<markosejic> silver jutro
<SilverSpace> davno proslo 
<SilverSpace> >(
<SilverSpace> jutro i tebi
<markosejic> hm kud tako rao ustajes nedjeljom
<markosejic> ja sam tek maloprije ustao
<SilverSpace> nemas gremlina doma koji ustaje u 6 ili najkasnije u 7
<markosejic> ne
<markosejic> imam psa koji me u 7 probudio jer je cvilio
<SilverSpace> eto imas >(
<SilverSpace> op prebaci mi se tipkovnica sam od sebe na engleski 
<mrkitty> zašto nitko ne koristi šžćč?
<mrkitty> ful lipše izgleda tako
<mrkitty> to je ipak NAÅ  jezik :)
<markosejic> to je navika
<markosejic> da se ne koriste diaklitički tnakovi na netu
<mrkitty> s tim da je meni layout na američki of kors
<mrkitty> to je zastarjelo u doba unikoda i sličnih
<SilverSpace> Tragikomedija naše policije. Ukrali ženi novčanik iz ruke i došla policija, da bi dobila zapisnik policija traži 20kn i nema čim platit.
<SilverSpace> pazi ovo 
<mrkitty> setxkbmap hr us
<mrkitty> ovo je dobro 
<mrkitty> alt-gr i Å¡
<markosejic> kod mene je na hr
<mrkitty> i dobiješ :)
<mrkitty> a sve ostalo je klasični američki layout
<markosejic> cuo sym da ubuntu mate 14.04 bi trebao izaci ovaj vikend ali nista se ne događa
<mrkitty> e moj Mate... :)
<mrkitty> to je wm nekakav?
<mrkitty> ako pamtim dobro
<mrkitty> na gnomuši 2 baziran
<markosejic> yep
<mrkitty> nešto u tom stilu?
<obrut> markosejic: instaliraj gnome-session-flashback
<obrut> mislim da je mate izumiruci projekt
<markosejic> ja ga koristim na lmde i radi mi odlicno
<markosejic> nadam se da nece 
<SilverSpace> matu nikad nisam probao da je mare onda bi 
<markosejic> na ovoj mojoj starini od laptopa radi odlicno
<obrut> mate sam ja koristio na prijasnjem utuntuu, ali koliko sam nesto gledao i citao, ne prognoziraju neku buducnost tome, moras se ponekad namucit da bi instalirao... ovo je lakse i dolazi u standardnom reopu
<SilverSpace> obrut: http://www.raspberrypi-spy.co.uk/2014/11/new-raspberry-pi-model-a-revealed/
<obrut> ijao, sad kad sam ja uzeo A :P
<SilverSpace> :)
<obrut> al neka, uzecu ja i ovaj A+ kad izadje :)
<Mmike> mate nikak nije izumiruc
<Mmike> a gnome-session-fallback je i dalje gnome3 koji je potrgan
<Mmike> markosejic, instaliraj linux mint i budi odusevljen
<markosejic> imam ga vec
<markosejic> linux mint debian mate
<markosejic> na linux install festu kada sam upalio lmde ljudi se okupili
<SilverSpace> unity 
<obrut> Mmike: je gnome3 koji se i dalje razvija, a razvoj starog gnometa blago stagnira
<SilverSpace> kakvi bakraci 
<Mmike> obrut, razvoj matea ne stagnira, bez brige budi :)
<Mmike> lmde imam ja na lubuntuu
<Mmike> i onak
<Mmike> okrljasteni xfce
<Mmike> obrut, daj jos jednom, kak ti xbmc pokreces
<Mmike> s xinitom, ili imas slozen xbmc session, xbmc user nema passworda i auto-loginira se?
<obrut> dakle, ima zasebnog usera koji se auto-logira, a u session autostartu se pokrece xbmc
<SilverSpace> kaj se to Mmike navuko na kodi :)
<Mmike> obrut, akc
<Mmike> obrut, ack
<Mmike> obrut, a, kak recimo, ak osh pokrenut web browser dok si u xbcm sessionu?
<obrut> ne radim to... ak trebam browser (a to je jednom godisnje) onda jednostavno ugasim xbmc
<Mmike> a jubito? gledas kroz xbmc?
<obrut> da, zato medjuostalim i imam xbmc :)
<markosejic> ima plugin za youtube
<Mmike> zdrkan mi je jubito tamo
 * obrut sve gleda kroz xbmc - ak ne postoji, napisem plugin :P
<Mmike> odem na search, napisem 'naked tits' i onda mi to ostane u searchu :)
<Mmike> ok je za Bumbu, Baltazara, i to :)
<SilverSpace> ides koja zvjer http://is.gd/JDRbzw
<obrut> meni odgovara da stvari ostanu u searchu :)
<mrkitty> xbmc je divna stvar
<mrkitty> kad bi samo bilo upotrebljivo
<Mmike> mrkitty, zash? meni odlicno radi
<Mmike> stovise, zena i ja smo se preporodili od kad sam xbmc upogonio :D
<mrkitty> onaj interface za po jutubu je apsolutno katastrofalan
<Mmike> pa da, to je zdrkano malo
<Mmike> velim, super je za neke stvari
<mrkitty> interface za filmove je isto zdrkan
<mrkitty> uvijek završim na mplayeru
<Mmike> kako?
<mrkitty> a da ne govorim da je rocket science
<Mmike> ma mplayer je pre kompliciran za home-theather PC
<mrkitty> dobiti ga da na TV-u bude 
<mrkitty> u fullscreenu
<mrkitty> jebote, ako može moja supruga koja do prije 3-4 godine vidjela nije
<Mmike> ja sam prije imao windowse i mplayer/winamp
<mrkitty> linuxa
<Mmike> i to je katastrofa :)
<Mmike> ovo je preporod
<mrkitty> onda nije tak gadno
<obrut> mrkitty: nesto krivo radis... meni sve radi ootb
<Mmike> mrkitty, ma, gadno je, samo nisi probao bolje :)
<mrkitty> naučila je zsh completione
<mrkitty> odvuče na tv
<Mmike> xbmc je los za na laptopu/desktopu di radim - tamo je mplayer majka
<mrkitty> i F za fullscreen i to je to
<Mmike> al' na laptopu koji je spojen na telku xbmc je prejeben
<Mmike> ono, pre fakin jeben :)
<mrkitty> xbmc sam se nadao da će zaminiti browser
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro
<mrkitty> za jubito
<mrkitty> ali kurac
<mrkitty> tehnički radi odlično
<Mmike> mrkitty, pa to s jubitoom je jedina 'mana'
<mrkitty> 1080p bez problema tjera
<mrkitty> na browseru nema teorije
<mrkitty> ali opet, previše jebade
<mrkitty> za jedan film pokrenuti
<markosejic> testirao xbmc s tahrpup i radi ko zmaj
<Mmike> ?
<mrkitty> mplayer blabla.mkv :)
<Mmike> mrkitty, ti nesh krivo radis :)
<Mmike> jer xbmc je pre jednostsavan :)
<Mmike> automacki ti kaze nove serije koje imas
<Mmike> imas popis kaj si zadnje gledao
<obrut> mrkitty: xbmc je aplikacija s 10 foot interface - kao takav ga treba koristit... vlc je recimo desktop aplikacija i tako ga treba koristit
<Mmike> zapamti do kud si gledao :)
<mrkitty> a ja sam nekako primitivniji valjda
<Mmike> skine titlove sam, skine opis filma/serije
<mrkitty> ls -ltr koristim :)
<Mmike> mrkitty, ma to ne koristis na HTPCu
<Mmike> ono, ne zelim to :)
<Mmike> a jos kad sam otkrio razne xbmc-remote-kurce za android - ihaj-haj
<Mmike> nit daljinski mi vise ne treba :)
<mrkitty> i ja sam to vidio, ali na rubu upotrebljvosti
<mrkitty> mislim, znam da ispadam ko seljober sad
<Mmike> ma ti si na rubu upotrebljivosti :)
<mrkitty> ali fakat sam u VIŠE navrata pokušavo
<Mmike> stvari rade fakat fenomenalno
<mrkitty> i svaki put završi plačem
<Mmike> ja sam poznato grintalo tu, ak je meni dobro, znaci da je fakat dobro :)
<mrkitty> a jebiga :)
<Mmike> najvise izjeba sam imao s laptopom, DVI outputom i Xima
<mrkitty> imam jednostavan setup
<mrkitty> jedan monitor jedan tv
<obrut> ja mislim da je ovo apsolutno besmislena rasprava jer je covjek koristio krivu aplikaciju za krivu stvar
<mrkitty> i xbmc-u nikako dokazati da želim fulscreen
<Mmike> (recimo, natjerat laptop da se NE suspenda kad zatvorim laptop, to je bila avantura) :)
<mrkitty> na tv-u
<mrkitty> uvijek mi baca na primary
<mrkitty> ma nema Å¡anse
<Mmike> mrkitty, imas gumb, pise 'full screen', kliknes, i eto :) 
<mrkitty> da da, i fullscreena mi se na 22" montoru
<mrkitty> umjesto mog jebačkog vivaxa od 32"
<Mmike> mrkitty, a cek, imas 2 X sessiona, ili?
<Mmike> ti imas to skroz naopacke slozeno, rekao bih :)
<mrkitty> imam ono extended kako se već zove
<Mmike> ak ti je to dekstop stroj, neznam sto se patis s XBMCom uopce. ak ti je to dedicated stroj za gledat filmove, serije, telku i sve
 * obrut ode gledat film... preko xbmc-a :P
<Mmike> onda 'you are doing it wrong'
<Mmike> obrut, kaj ces gledat?
<Mmike> btw, 10 ujutro, gledat film, what a waste of a good morning :)
<mrkitty> da da, sad ću slagati novi komp da pogledam epizodu nečeg tu i tamo :)
<obrut> johnny mnenonic :) nabavio u hd-u pa reko da se pogleda :) sinoc sam ga poceo, ali zaspao :)
<Mmike> to da dete imas pa da gledate neki dugometrazni crtic... :)
<mrkitty> znači, ja imam svoj kompjuter
<mrkitty> koji ima dva monitora
<mrkitty> jedan je monitor, jedan je tv
<Mmike> mrkitty, da, kuzim, xbmc nije za tebe
<mrkitty> točka :)
<obrut> mrkitty: s takvim stavom i potrebema tebi xbmc ne treba, ne znam sto si ga uopce isprobavao
<Mmike> nema smisla
<Mmike> ja sam pred par godina htio koristiti xbmc na desktopu umjesto mplayera
<obrut> tebi treba vlc ili mplayer
<Mmike> pa sam isto imao 'koji je ovo kurac' :)
<mrkitty> izjebo me s tim fullscreenom
<mrkitty> na kraju sam ovo :)
<Mmike> al' za HTPC (dedicated racunalo za filmove/serije), XBMC je majka
<mrkitty> wmctrl -x -r XBMC Media Center.XBMC Media Center -b toggle,fullscreen
<mrkitty> i ako je tamo u sekundarnom to onda radi ^^
<Mmike> velim, revolucija u gledanju serija :)
<Mmike> re-vo-lu-ci-ja
<Mmike> idem jest
<mrkitty> ili
<mrkitty> mplayer -fs *.mkv :)
<mrkitty> aj aj, vidim da vas nerviram tu
<mrkitty> idem na kafu s bratom
<mrkitty> :D
<markosejic> ma jok cini ti se
<mrkitty> dobro, već sam se prestrašio :)
<mrkitty> i da, na tv-u je bio shearing slike 
<mrkitty> mislim da je to bio zadnji čavao
<mrkitty> ali to je čudno, trošim vdpau kao i mplayer
<mrkitty> ne kužim što se sjebavalo :(
<mrkitty> vjerojatno bi bolje radilo sa htpc-om, ali glupo je još jednu zujalicu u dnevni boravak stavljati :)
<mrkitty> uvijek su nekakvi problemi s dva displeja, to je notorno
<mrkitty> jebiga
<mrkitty> aj fakat idem
<SilverSpace> di je sad BotoMlat 
<SilverSpace> di je sad BotaniCar 
<SilverSpace> ne mogu na sony pronac di se mjenja kod titla
<Mmike> SilverSpace, xbmc to automacki radi :D
 * Mmike isto ima sony bravariju
<Mmike> al' neku staru
<Mmike> kupio pred 2 godine staroj novu telku ogromnu i uzeo od nje njenu braviu
<Mmike> kao, njena je manja pa ce mi taman stat
<Mmike> sad vidim da kad se kupuje telka treba kupit NAJVECU za koju imas para
<Mmike> obrut, lightdm koristis?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: utf-16 je po defoltu pa mi baca hiroglife 
<SilverSpace> a ne mogu nac gdje to promjeniti
<Mmike> obrut, a, lightm koristis? Mosh pejstat lighdm.conf nekud?
<Mmike> jer, glupan se ulogira u xbmc usera, al' ne pokrene xbmc
<Mmike> [+2.05s] DEBUG: Session pid=1788: Running command /usr/sbin/lightdm-session /usr/bin/lxsession -s Lubuntu -e LXDE
<Mmike> a reko sam mu da pokrene XBMC session
<BotoMlat> SilverSpace: kod na TVu je podesen u skladu s jezikom koji si odabrao za tekst izbornika, nisam siguran da mozes jos nesto petljat' , rekodiraj titlove
<SilverSpace> BotoMlat: da bas gledam izgleda da nezna titl rekodirat sam
<SilverSpace> jebo to 
<SilverSpace> oce ko kupit sony
<BotoMlat> SilverSpace: ne mislis da je sjebat titl koji se ne zna prikazati u utfu , a ne tv ? :) ž
<BotoMlat> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I-XU9OI9tUE
<datase> YouTube: Klapa Sumadija: Dodji na morski greben... - 0:02:00 - 2,985,816 views - 4881 likes / 213 dislikes
<SilverSpace> BotoMlat: xbmc ga uredno prikaze 
<SilverSpace> sony veli da je utf-16
<mrkitty> jao ove đumle
<mrkitty> kako u bazi spremi neki content
<mrkitty> to je naprosto prekrasno
<mrkitty> wordpress puno čišće to
<BotoMlat> wordpress nista ne radi cisto 
<SilverSpace> UTF-8 (without BOM)
<SilverSpace> jebo sony 
<SilverSpace> reko ja da to nevalja 
<SilverSpace> nabijem ga na kurac 
<Kokolo> pozdrav, moze li mi tko reci zasto mi se u home folderu pojavljuju razni folderi koje nisam tu htjeo? 
<SilverSpace> franko kad je ljut zadatak da se nacrta kad je ljut  https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/966116/franko%20kad%20je%20ljut.jpg
<Kokolo> pritom mislim na : gimp, .conf, .local, .macromedia
<SilverSpace> Kokolo: kako to mislis 
<Kokolo> na pocetku sam imao sam standardne: Music, Downloads
<Kokolo> tj. ne u home
<Kokolo> nego u home/user 
<SilverSpace> sve mape koje imaju tocku naprije su skrivene mape 
<Kokolo> sad imam nekoliko fileova i par foldera
<Kokolo> ahaa :D
<Kokolo> to vec ima smisla :D
<SilverSpace> ctrl+h 
<Kokolo> da, sad mi je jasno sto sam napravio: otvaram desktop sa shift-ctrl-h :D
<Kokolo> pa sam vjerojatno omasio shift :D
<SilverSpace> sa time skrivas ili pokazujes te mape 
<Kokolo> ok
<Kokolo> i jel mogu napraviti na xubuntu da mi otvara 
<Kokolo> sa startom 
<Kokolo> izbornik programa
<Kokolo> i postoji li kratica za home folder?
<SilverSpace> ne znam ti za xubuntu
<Kokolo> ah, na unity je to so simple :D
<Mmike> kak je ovaj xbmc jeben
<Mmike> ma to je
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> zavrsio baltazar
<Mmike> i ja s mobitela sad pokrenem novog :)
<Mmike> ne moram se nit ustajat nit nist
<Kokolo> OMG
<Kokolo> postoji opcija da ne moras ustajat za novu epizodu? :D
<Kokolo> to rjesava hrpu mojih problema, osobito zimi: treba maknut deku sa sebe da odes upalit novu epizodu 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: eto nisi nam vjerovao :)
<SilverSpace> f10-pro daljinac i moj android my gica ludnica 
<Mmike> f10-pro?
<Mmike> kak da napravim bufferirani fifo/pipe/whatever file?
<Mmike> hocu na jednom sstroju rec: tcpdump -w - | nc remotekutija 1234
<Mmike> a na remote kutiji: nc -l -p 1234 > /tmp/mojfifodrek
<Mmike> al' ovaj nc na remote kutiji nece pocet radit dok ne pocnem citat iz /tmp/mojfifodrek
<SilverSpace> Mmike: http://is.gd/HEKfWf
<Mmike> SilverSpace, guba :)
<Mmike> di si naso to? :)
<SilverSpace> volio bi ovog probat http://www.chipoteka.hr/artikl/109462/air-mouse-minix-neo-a2-mistipkovnica-mikrofon-zvucnik
<SilverSpace> Mmike: narucio sa ebay
<SilverSpace> taj f10-pro je najprodavaniji daljinac ikad 
<Kokolo> koristite li ista za pracenje financija? GNUCash mi je prekompleksan
<SilverSpace> zasto tv nema sambu da mogu serati usb disk 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, telka ti ima dlna
<Mmike> to je nesh bolje od sambe
<Mmike> digni na necem doma dlna server
<Mmike> u njega ubaci filmove/serije/muzku
<Mmike> i onda telku zakvaci na taj dnla drek
<Mmike> dlna
<SilverSpace> to nikad nisam uspio slozit 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, http://serviio.org/
<Mmike> to
<Mmike> skini, instaliraj, podesi, uzivaj
<SilverSpace> komplicirano to za mene 
<SilverSpace> jos tri sata 
<SilverSpace> http://www.formula1.com/races/in_detail/brazil_935/
<obrut> Mmike: u ligtdm configu pod [SeatDefaults] dodas autologin-user=USERNAME_KORISNIKA  i autologin-user-timeout=0
<obrut> Mmike: a onda kad se ulogiras i digne ti se xfce/stovec nariktas u autostartu da digne xbmc... kod mene je to izgeneriralo fajl ~/.config/autostart/xbmc.desktop
<obrut> SilverSpace: kupit smarttv i ocekivat da ce njegove smart funkcije biti ne znam sto je poprilicno blesavo :)
<obrut> SilverSpace: tv se uvijek kupi da bude samo ekran, svu pamet odradjuje htpc :) to se tak radi :)
<SilverSpace> da znam 
<obrut> inace, rekodirati titl s iconv ili recode je cas posla
<obrut> no ja to nisam radio vec godinama
<SilverSpace> jebga kad moram prestekavati disk 
<Mmike> obrut, ja sam u ~/.dmrc stavio da mi se pokrene xbcm-standalone
<Mmike> tak da nemam windowmanager opce
<Mmike> nit ine druge DE brije
<obrut> aha... ja sam htio wm za one rijetke potrebe kad hocu nesto isprobati
<Mmike> i prebacio sam wifi konfiguraciju u /etc/network/interfaces
<Mmike> ha, da
<Mmike> to cu slozit da imam plugin koji mi pokrene new x session i onda se mogu sa svojim userom ulogirat
<obrut> ja sve doma slazem bez networkmanagera... samo ga na laptopu u zadnje vrijeme ostavim
<SilverSpace> Mmike: slozi si arch bez gui sa xbmc to mi najbolje radi na Rpi
<Mmike> nm je ok
<Mmike> jedino vpn imam van njega
<Mmike> jer nm nemre imat 5 vpnova pokrenutih
<Mmike> idem jest
<Mmike> vidim pose
<SilverSpace> mislim da cu si probati ovo sloziti http://wiki.openwrt.org/doc/uci/minidlna
<SilverSpace> kitu nemam dosta mjesta
<SilverSpace> Mmike: sad sd sam dobio na tv serviio kako konfigurirat mapu 
<SilverSpace> opet lauda trkelja 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ne spavaj jos 10min
<SilverSpace> http://webcafe.net.hr/2014/07/22/0123007.48.jpg
<SilverSpace> Linux Live F1 project code removed after FOM takedown request
<BotoMlat1> SilverSpace: ne brijes telku spojiti drito hdmijem na neki atom, nego ce biti standalone a multimediju kupiti preko wifia ? 
<BotoMlat1> Zato te muce titlovi ? 
<SilverSpace> BotoMlat1: naso di se i kako mjenja kod titla za nasa slova 
<BotoMlat1> Pricaj
<SilverSpace> tek kad se pokrene film onda se to moze namjestit
<BotoMlat1> Jel bar zapamtionda, ili moram za svaki film ? 
<SilverSpace> zapamti taj zadnji 
<SilverSpace> kad pokrenes film stisnes tipku options
<BotoMlat1> ma brijem da mi je onda brze transkodirati jednom komandom sve titlove kaj imam :) 
<SilverSpace> i onda ima menu
<BotoMlat1> Slozit' cron :) Samo se moram sjetit da downloadam titlove na pravo mjesto 
<BotoMlat1> Ima tko titlove za interstellar, hr/en ? mali spava pa nemrem slusat' ;D
<SilverSpace> slozio sam Serviio media server
<SilverSpace> samo kaj to ide sporo preko wifi 
<SilverSpace> trebalo bi zicu slozit 
<BotoMlat1> Malo je jadan: http://serviio.org/component/content/article/10-uncategorised/60-free-vs-pro , bar free verzija
<BotoMlat1> tv nema "n" wireless ? 
<SilverSpace> hm ne bi znao 
<BotoMlat1> Ako ima, onda nije wireless spor, nego nekaj drugo
<SilverSpace> mozda nije njegov ali laptop je isto na wiwi
<SilverSpace> wifi
<BotoMlat1> Laptop ima "spori" wireless ? Ehh
<SilverSpace> sa llaptopa mi uvijek ide sporo kopiranje 
<SilverSpace> mislim si ovo slozit http://is.gd/AyJ1fw
<SilverSpace> to bi mi onda sve pokrilo 
<BotoMlat1> Nemres to sloziti na bilo kojem dsl modemu/ruteru s malo vise memorije ? Mislim, ja, ti vec ipas RP, pa super
<SilverSpace> mogao bi ali je usb na disk spor prenos
<SilverSpace> imam sad tp-link ali malo mjesta ima 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kak ti radi servioo?
<Mmike> kod Ice to radi preodlicno
<SilverSpace> ovo bi mi bilo taman ono sto zelim od routera
<SilverSpace> Mmike: radi na tv koji je zicom spojen 
<SilverSpace> ovaj na wifi ne 
<Mmike> telka nema zicu?
<SilverSpace> zastajkuje
<SilverSpace> ima ali u drugij sobi je 
<SilverSpace> inace ok radi 
<SilverSpace> mislim da je to sve do wifia
<mrkitty> jeli taj N wireless i funkcionira kako treba?
<mrkitty> ja sam kupio nedavno
<mrkitty> i super, ide to čak kao 5-6 megabajta u sekundi
<mrkitty> ono, ludilo
<mrkitty> ali u praksi, to puca, blesira se
<mrkitty> tako da vratiš G ili koji već i sretan si da barem ne puca veza
<mrkitty> meni između kompa i laptopa (oba na wifi) prebaciti fajl od 50 mb, možda pro]e
<jelly-home> jel ti taj n na 2.4 ili na 5GHz
<mrkitty> prođe
<mrkitty> ali vjerojatnije da ću puknuti :)
<mrkitty> pa sam uzeo pošteni ruter i isključio N i sve radi (sporo) ali kako treba :)
<mrkitty> a sad više ne znam
<mrkitty> ja mislim 2.4 ipak
<mrkitty> ako se uopće može
<mrkitty> zar nije to jedini koji se smije tako koristiti
<jelly-home> 2.4 ovisno o susjedstvu hoće bit prenapučena i neupotrebljiva
<mrkitty> a zna pucati mi
<SilverSpace> kanal promjeni 
<mrkitty> tipa sshfs-om se spojiti na glavni komp
<mrkitty> i to generalno radi super
<mrkitty> osim jednu večer kad ne radi :)
<mrkitty> pa onda mičem kanale, jebem se s tim
<SilverSpace> :=
 * jelly-home razvukao gigabit svuda po stanu
<mrkitty> ja isto žudim za tim :)
<mrkitty> ali kako iznajmljujem, ne da mise kanalice
<mrkitty> i čuda
<mrkitty> ovo je jad i bijeda, ali eto, bar je spojeno
<mrkitty> sa mplayerom naserem cachea :)
<obrut> jedno simpaticno predavanje koje nekim cudom nisam pogledao do sada... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cQoQE_HDG8g
<datase> YouTube: [Linux.conf.au 2013] - The real story behind Wayland and X - 0:45:35 - 14,144 views - 169 likes / 4 dislikes
<SilverSpace> http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/darpa-lakse-programiranje/137524.aspx
#ubuntu-hr 2015-11-02
<BotoSmoto> https://i.imgur.com/ynRVRY3.jpg # KOSOVO JE ! :) 
<BotoSmoto> Jutro, junaci !
<BotoSmoto> koji je na UbuntuJu ispravan nacin doadvanja vise razlicitih IP adresa jednom adapteru ? 
<BotoSmoto> ethX:Y u /e/n/interfaces ili ? 
<dodobas> yutro
<pkiller> BotoSmoto: jutro
<BotoSmoto> \o/ 
<ivoks> hello :)
<BotoSmoto> Bok ivoks , di si danas geolociran ? 
<ivoks> u uredu :)
<SilverSpace> dan
<dodobas> ivoks: opet neki vrituani ured na 30000 feeta :)
<ivoks> ne, nije, u zagrebu sam :)
<ivoks> cijeli tjedan
<pkiller> jel ima netko od vas profesionalaca neke migracijske skripte ili sve radite ručno kada sa servera na server treba nešto prebaciti?
<jelly> ovisi što je točno "nešto"
<BotoSmoto> i sto je "server" :) 
<BotoSmoto> zakaj pises s HR znacima, jelly  ? :) 
<BotoSmoto> Si u pol' nekog maila Shefu ? :) 
<pkiller> jelly: same old same old... postavke, aplikacije (neka skripta za apt-getat sve šta je bilo na prijašnjem serveru) MySQL baza?
<BotoSmoto> pkiller: dpkg ti moze napraviti listu trenutnih paketa, imas etckeeper za kopiranje konfiguracija  ( ili ih turi sve u git ! ) , baze mozes dumpati ili replicirati. 
<pkiller> etckeeper is a real thing?
<BotoSmoto> "profesionalci" imaju orkestracijski softver i predloske za masine, dvojim da ti to treba 
<BotoSmoto> etckeeper FTW ! ;)
<pkiller> nažalost sa tim imam iskustva :) cijelu prošlu zimu sam se igrao sa coreos i fleet i sličnim docker orkestratorima
<BotoSmoto> i nisi to iskoristio da si napravis reda , nego sad pjeske migriras softver :) 
<BotoSmoto> .lol pkiller 
<BotoSmoto> -pal pkiller 
<BotoSmoto> .pal pkiller 
<BotoSmoto> %"$#%&#$
 * datase points at pkiller and laughs uproariously.
<BotoSmoto> datase: thanks
<datase> No problem sweetie!
<pkiller> BotoSmoto: previše je to Cutting EDGE za mene... :) nisam imao neki logičan način za persistent storage :)
<BotoSmoto> mENI JE edge PRE SPOR KAD GLEDAM PORNJAVU NA MOBITELMeni je EDGE pre spor za pornjavu na mobitelu :D
<pkiller> haha Internet Edgesplorer
<BotoSmoto> lol
<jelly> BotoSmoto: obično odgovaram s kvačicama ak je sugovornik započeo š njimi
<BotoSmoto> Sad kad si rekao, mailom/chatom i ja, na IRCu mi je to svjesni napor 
<jelly> možda imaš šugavi irc klijent koji izgleda kao terminal
<BotoSmoto> irssi u fullscreenu s fontom velicine 36 ! naknadno bluran, frekvu monitora sam forsao na 30 'erca :)
<BotoSmoto> Narancasta slova, fkors 
<BotoSmoto> E! Nakon nadogradnje na tuntor 15.10 napokon monitor na DVI kvacki moze imati svoju, a telka na HDMIju moze svoju, prije mi je sve spustao na najmanju zajednicku
<pkiller> ja imam HP-ovu HR tastaturu pa znam slučajno pisati sa kvačicama :)
<BotoSmoto> Ali mi je nestala OwnCloud ikona iz traya .. sync radi .. 
<api984> da
<api984> dan
<api984> lepo vas pozdravljam. kaj ima… 
<jelly> <Tina> barba je reka da imaju urod 10% prošlogodišnje količine <Tina> one kasnije mandarine da su nešto ove godine obolile, pa će biti samo ovih šta prve dozrijevaju
<BotoSmoto> Tja, ovo je isto k'o kad kupujes drogu, prvo potratis desetljece da nadjes dobrog dilera, onda skuzis da ih trebas tri :( 
<dodobas> i onda lik umre... i hebiga ...
<obrut> jelly ! jel moja narudzba prezivjela ? kad bih to mogao pokupit ?
<BotoSmoto> sorry obrut , bilo nas je puno, svi gladni, mandarine idu s pivom .. 
<BotoSmoto> 
<BotoSmoto> https://scontent-mxp1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xfp1/v/t1.0-9/12187856_10207966152301338_4077278176272901039_n.jpg?oh=6f3ab4ffbd7196b42c22c3af769c9a71&oe=56B05BA9
<dodobas> hahahah
<SilverSpace> BotoSmoto: mandarine i pivo :) sigurno ste bili na drogama :P
<BotoSmoto> Tko bi me "cist" trpio ? :) 
<obrut> BotoSmoto: jebga, dok se ja skicem po inostranstvu drugi piju i jedu :)
<BotoSmoto> Di si bio, sto si pio ? :) 
<obrut> bijah u Vienni, EU pgconf... sve puno nekih postgres geekova
<BotoSmoto> El pivo bilo bolje od predavanja ? :D
<obrut> nisam pio pivu :( samo malo vina :)
<obrut> i mnogo kave
<BotoSmoto> Bleh, vino je uvijek bolje od predavanja :) 
<BotoSmoto> Kaj si naucio ?
<obrut> sve ;) od lowlevel implementacije indexa do novih ficura u sql-u :)
<BotoSmoto> Nda, ono kaj sam prvo trebao pitat' : kakve si goodiese dobio ? 
<dodobas> ide tko na Fosdem ?
<obrut> BotoSmoto: nist pametno, majice i par sitnica
<BotoSmoto> Pocinjem dovoditi u pitanje opravdanost tvog puta ! Jesi se bar slikao s nekim poznatim ? :D
<obrut> nisam, ali sam ufotkao pratkicki sve sudionike :)
<obrut> bilo je malo zenskih, ali par zgodnih !
<obrut> programerki cak stovise
<BotoSmoto> *gasp* De slike ! Znao sam da sam to morao prije pitati ! 
<SilverSpace> sunce
<BotoSmoto> reci,ljubice ?
<SilverSpace> gadis mi se :)
<SilverSpace> )*
<BotoSmoto> Nisi ni ti neka cvecka :) 
<SilverSpace> BotoSmoto: kaj danas jesti ?
<SilverSpace> gladan ko pas
<BotoSmoto> SilverSpace: meseko i zapeceni grah kod mene , to ti je kad delam od doma pa stignem nekaj i skuhat'
 * SilverSpace treba ideju neku 
<BotoSmoto> juce smo mlince tukli :) 
<SilverSpace> da i kod mene patka mlinci bili jucer
<BotoSmoto> Ako ti se ne da, napravi francuski krumpir, to je za cas gotovo
<SilverSpace> to mi je jutros sestra rekla :)
<BotoSmoto> De i ti sliku, sestre :) 
 * BotoSmoto se sakrije pod kamen 
<SilverSpace> BotoSmoto: gledam u album bome nigdje slike :)
<BotoSmoto> Iha, kreni traziti po analognim slikama, sigurno imas neke pionirske :) 
<SilverSpace> fakat nema nigdje po slikama :)
<SilverSpace> zato sebe našo  https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/966116/_AmurHinet1.jpg
<BotoSmoto> Djecarac :) 
<SilverSpace> 30.06.2003
<BotoSmoto> hmm, imal sam 26, talijanku i manje od 80kg tada :) 
<SilverSpace> imam ljusku od tog Amura i na njoj sam datum napisao 
<BotoSmoto> +1
<SilverSpace> 12kg
<jelly> oh l'Amur
<jelly> obrut: prezivjela jedva, kad god oces
<obrut> jel ti ok danas nakon posla ?
<obrut> ti zivis tamo negdje blizu iskona ?
<jelly> obrut: ok je; da
<SilverSpace> jelly: odlican je bio na sa rostilja :)
<jelly> tak i zgleda :-]
<hbogner> o/
<SilverSpace> obrut: http://is.gd/iGmtnM
<obrut> bas lijepo... 14:09:17 up 2075 days,  1:26,  2 users,  load average: 1033.30, 308.85, 106.59
<SilverSpace> win ili lin
<BotoSmoto> kak ces dobit' windowse da ti daju load ? :D
<SilverSpace> Kineski putnicki avion ? 
<SilverSpace> hm 
<SilverSpace> BotoSmoto: lol nisam citao do kraja :
<BotoSmoto> Zakaj ? F0n zeljezne ptice, dovoljno sigurne da voze ljude, rade ! 
<BotoSmoto> Mi ne radimo ni gume za kotace tak neceg :) 
<pkiller> obrut: 26.02.2010 se zadnji put restartao? :)
<SilverSpace> BotoSmoto: a kaj ja znam meni to kaj rade kinezi sve izgleda slampavo 
<BotoSmoto> SilverSpace: to je zato kaj kupujemo njihov trash. Imaju izvrsnih proizvoda, ali onda vise nisu "kineske" cijene. Gledaj taj avion u kontekstu industrije potrebne da se napravi. 
<obrut> pkiller: pa davno se restartao, da....
<SilverSpace> http://net.hr/cafe/obrana-te-zastita/
<BotoSmoto> *did you enjoy reading thru my dmesg?* ahahahahahaha
<jelly> wink wink, nudge nudge
<BotoSmoto> A dobro, citao sam i gore :) #nerdpickuplines
<Vlado9A3CY> dobar dan :)
<hbogner> ajde, napredak, nakon jos jednog ponavljanja da je backup otisao dolazimo do toga da se uzima novi hardver :D
<SilverSpace> pili
<Mmike> super je s dockerom sto odmah slozi firewall
<Mmike> s lxcom se moras jebavat s time
<Mmike> glupi linode ima macfiiltering
<Mmike> pa tamo bridgeanje lxcova ne radi
<Mmike> cini se
<jelly> step 1) slozis vpn
<dodobas> jel radio tko s open Vswitch? ako imam 2 servera s dvije javne IP adrese, mogu li transparentno 'rutati' promet prema internim adresama
<dodobas> koje se mogu nalaziti na bilo kojem od dva servera
<jelly> nisam al zvuci zgodno, a i jedan od kandidata za posal je pricao da su to koristili u kombinaciji s vmwaretom pa valjda radi 
<jelly> nama inace vmware VDS radi dovoljno dobro, al kod njih nije radio zadovoljavajuce
<dodobas> jelly: pitam nacelno, jer mrezarenje sam naucio koliko je trebalo
<jelly> s obzirom da je lik bio iz relativno ozbiljne firme to mi govori da proizvod nije bas neko tipicno open-source smece nego nest i vrijedi
<jobenty> pozdrav svima
<jobenty> evo instalirao sam ubuntu i sad imam opet neka pitanja
<jobenty> na ubuntu hr lijepo piše "ako imate nekih problema slobodno se javite na naš irc kanal"
<jobenty> zamolio bih nekoga tko ima malo vremena da mi kaže mogu li izabrati i neke druge rezolucije ekrana ili biram samo od onih 5 koje su mi ponuđene u setings display
<jelly> biraš onih 5, ali jedna od tih bi trebala biti ispravna, fizička rezolucija za taj izlazni uređaj (monitor spojen na taj port)
<jobenty> jasno ali želim manju rezoluciju jer mi je ovo sve pre sitno
<jelly> jobenty: u terminalu, naredba "xrandr" ili "xrandr -q" prikaže prepoznate izlaze i rezolucije
<jobenty> hvala
<jobenty> a u terminalu onda mogu i promjeniti
<jobenty> ???
<jobenty> najviše mi ustvari odgovara ona rezolucija koja je napravljena za TV a ne za monitore
<jobenty> to j negdje oko 1300 ali nisam siguran koliko točnođ
<jelly> možeš u terminalu i promijeniti, da, ali bi vjerojatno tu istu rezu trebao moći postaviti i kroz GUI
<hbogner> o/
<jelly> jobenty: stavi output od xrandr na http://paste.ubuntu.com pa ovdje pošalji link na taj paste
<SilverSpace> LN
<jobenty> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13083355/
<jobenty> evo
<SilverSpace> jobenty: koju bi ti rezu 
<jelly> 1366x768 vjerojatno
<jobenty> e to to
<jobenty> to mi ne na xp-u radilo
<jelly> eh, stavi monitor bliže i koristi native 1920 :-)
<SilverSpace> ako su ti sitna slova povecas samo slova
<jobenty> ma probao sam povećavati slova ali dođe do nekih nepravilnosti u pregledu
<jelly> nešto poput http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1984990&p=11959500#post11959500
<jelly> treba probati kako će to monitor na DVI-0 podnijeti, i također ne znam kako napraviti da se to automatski postavi kod boota
<SilverSpace> jelly: po tome je uvijek rizicno kopati
<jobenty> a vama to sa povećanim slovima radio ok
<jobenty> ???
<jelly> manje-više da, al ja na ubuntu koristim terminal, chrome i firefox i to je to
<jobenty> dajte mi molim vas neki link sa svim mogućim naredbama za terminal
<jobenty> ja chrome ne koristim 
<jelly> heh, svim mogućim
<jobenty> da
<jobenty> heh
<jobenty> pa dobro više nego za početnike
<jelly> http://cli.learncodethehardway.org/bash_cheat_sheet.pdf 
<jobenty> a jelly ti to imaš sve u glavi ili koristiš nekakav popis
<jobenty> to te ja pitam HVALA
<jelly> nemam ništa u glavi, samo google
<jobenty> ma da
<jobenty> ko bi to sve držao u glavi
<jelly> (nije istina, nakon 15+ godina nešto ima i glavi, ali bitnije je kako naći na netu i prepoznati žito od kukolja u rezultatima, nego što je zapamćeno)
<jobenty> kad sam polagao CCNA napunio glavu i više ništ nemože stat u nju
<jelly> ne isplati se punit glavu napamet, puno bolje radit u praksi nešto 
<SilverSpace> ja imam aliase za terminal
<jelly> https://www.google.com/search?q=ubuntu+cli+cheat+sheet # je bila google pretraga
<SilverSpace> tako da su mi brzo sve naredbe dostupne
<jelly> to je ok za po doma, a kad dođeš za neki novi stroj di nemaš svoje aliase pri ruci...
<jelly> onda kucaj brate i editiraj vim-om
<SilverSpace> jelly: ponesem txt datoteku sa njma :)
<jelly> glede vim-a http://vim-adventures.com/
<SilverSpace> vi sam pozabio dosta 
<jelly> brb ubit će me obrut 
<SilverSpace> vim*
<SilverSpace> jelly: lol mandarinke
<jelly> ae
<jelly> hm ne zove me obrut, idem dole vidit da ne cekamo jedan drugog
<hbogner> jel netko od vas koristi openmediavault?
<hbogner> gledam dal da dizem openmediavault ili da se igram sa ubuntu serverom i rcunom konfiguracijom, primaran funkcija stroja je file storage
<vileni> imao sam ja jedan omv
<vileni> prvi problem je sto ti neda da slozis raid pri instalaciji
<hbogner> da, vidio sam
<vileni> i koristio kompletan disk
<hbogner> da, za to bi stavio mali sata disk
<hbogner> a dtorage bi bila dva posebna diska
<vileni> da, ali retardirano je da ne mozes sam sloziti
<vileni> tj ja sam nakon instalacije butao livecd i resajzao root particiju da dobijem ostatak diska
<hbogner> :D
<hbogner> ma mislim da cu piknut na super kocku ubuntu server i njega nastimat kao file storage, ali onda mogu jos neke stvari radit na njemu, a ne samo file storage
<vileni> fora je sto ima pluginove, i neko klikabilno sucelje
<vileni> poor mans synology
<hbogner> da, vidio klikabilno sucelje i plugine
<hbogner> kaj bi ti radje synology ili super kocku?
<hbogner> uspio sefa napokon nagovorit da uzme nesto bolje od kucnog NAS-a
<vileni> pa sve zavisi, da imam para nebi se bunio na synology
<vileni> i da mi  treba samo storage
<vileni> ali ja sam si slozio am1 plocu, athlon x4, 8gb rama, fractal 304, 450w napajanje, i 4 diska
<vileni> tih, mali komp, stane 6 diskova, a vrtim kvm gore sa nekoliko virtualki, samba share i jos par sitnica
<hbogner> to doma?
<vileni> da
<hbogner> fora
<vileni> sad moram povecati diskove
<vileni> i sloziti zvuk da mi radi za steam big picture
<vileni> posto sam ga i na tv spojio :)
<api984> vileni: steamOS?
<vileni> api984: nije, samo steam instaliran u ubuntu
<vileni> ali ta je ideja
<vileni> razmisljam da li ici na 6 diskova ili 4 + gpu
<api984> vileni: to bi bila fora…. uuuu…. 
<api984> vileni: meni steam nece da radi
<vileni> ideja je da bi streamao igre sa desktop stroja
<vileni> posto tu imam r9 280x
<vileni> i mozda steam controller za potpuni dozivljaj
<api984> vileni: cool
<api984> vileni: nema jos kod nas?
<api984> vileni: steam controller… 
<vileni> api984: mislim da se moze naruciti
<api984> vileni: amazon mozda?
<CrazyLemon> imaš na steam store steam controller
<api984> CrazyLemon: k
<CrazyLemon> 54€
<obrut> i tak...
<obrut> jel vozi tko tu kakvu fullku mozda ? biciklin, je li... :)
#ubuntu-hr 2015-11-03
<jobenty_> obrut a ti bi se vozio??? 
<obrut> pa malo bi :)
<jobenty_> malo je hladno za vožnju
<jobenty_> :-)
<obrut> ma je.. nikad nije hladno za voznju :)
<jobenty_> ovisi na čem se voziš
<obrut> pa na biciklu valjda :
<obrut> :)
<obrut> jao sto mi se spava
<jobenty_> LP
<BotaniCar> Jutro, junacine 
<BotaniCar> Obrut kaj delas budan u 4 ujutro ( citaj, kaj mi od servisa nece raditi ujutro ? ) ? :)
<jelly> bolje bit budan u 4 nego od 4 do 8
<BotaniCar> Kao netko kogaje dete probudilo u 4 , necu nista komentirati  :) 
<BotaniCar> Anyway, moj ubogi i5 i 16GB memorije su zadnja 4 dana uredno sluzili kao ThinLinc server za 3 "debela" klijenta :) Ima nekih bedova s tim da svaki session tjera svoj chromium, privremeno su to mitigirati tako da svakom korisniku dodijelim razlicit browser
<hbogner> o/
<BotaniCar> \o/
<hbogner> \o/ \o/
<BotaniCar>  O
<BotaniCar> ./\.
<BotaniCar> http://gizmodo.com/this-apple-watch-pipboy-is-all-the-smartwatch-i-ever-ne-1740208010?rev=1446523533826 #PIPBOY !! 
<hbogner> vileni, koje si ono kuciste uzeo za doma, onaj 304 nesto?
<jelly> heh "ubogi i5 i 16GB memorije" opisuje moj laptop
<jelly> aanyhow.  Dosta šutanja gmaila od doma da prima poštu, tuš i šutat ga sa posla
<BotaniCar> Taktreba, nemoj svoju struju trosit' ! 
<Mmike> daklem, HSLS zeli zabraniti kompenzacije :D pa koji su to moroni :) 
<Mmike> zbilja ostaje jedino zivi zid i ini idijoti
<BotaniCar> Ja bi isto zabranio kompenzaciju, argument da je kompenzacija u redu ako se obje strane slazu je plitak. Ne jednom mi se firma morala deklarirati kao "ok, pristajemo na kompenzaciju" jer je to bio jedini nacin da se naplatimo, a ne nasa stvarna zelja. 
<BotaniCar> Ako nemres posao dogovoren za lovu isplatiti u lovi, mani me se, a ne da mi na kraju projekta velis "jel ti mogu platiti u rolama WC papira" 
<Mmike> EEEEEEEEEEEJ NEMOJ JEBAT ME.... KADATADA JA CU SJEBAT TE
<Mmike> zabranio bi kompenzaciju?
<Mmike> zakaj?
<Mmike> idijotizam
<Mmike> ja tebi duzan 1000, ti meni duzan 800, kompenziramo pa sam ti ja duzan 200
<Mmike> di je tu bed? zakaj bi to zabranio?
<Mmike> to je normalan nacin poslovanja
<Mmike> kompenzacija, cesija, asignacija
<BotaniCar> Nespretno sam se izrazio. Zabranio bih mijenjanje pogodbi. Jedina stvar koju imam protiv trampe/kompenzacije je to sto se u nas cesto desava da se posao pogodjen za lovu pretvori u kompenzaciju jer druga strana jebe zid. 
<Mmike> bez toga se stvari ZNATNO kompliciranju
<Mmike> ne kuzim
<BotaniCar> Suglasan
<Mmike> dogovorio si se s losom firmom i sad bi da drzava tu nesh napravi? :) pa to si ti sam kriv
<BotaniCar> Gle, ti i ja dogovorimo da mi tjunas bazu za 5000kn. Ti napravis posao i ja ti velim da nemam love, jel moze kompenzacija u govedini. I ti sad imas izbor fingirati da ti to pase, pa spasiti sto se spasiti da, ili popusiti 
<BotaniCar> To bi zabranio.
<BotaniCar> Iako, stoji, kaj se drzava ima petljati u to, postoji trgovacki sud.
<Mmike> BotaniCar: zakaj bi to zabranio?
<Mmike> kaj si dobio time?
<Mmike> osim kaj si mene onemogucio da se naplatim, makar u govedini
<Mmike> to sto ja nisam prepoznao da si ti govedo koje ne placa je samo moj problem
<Mmike> ja ti bazu nebi pipnuo bez da mi prije das 1000 kuna
<BotaniCar> E,al to si naucio jer si imao posla s mulcima koji cash kompenziraju nicim ili govedinom. Ne znam kaj bi ti rekao, ja se slazem s rulesetom koji zabranjuje kvarnu kompenzaciju kakvu sam opisao. Nemam nista protiv da zakon kaze "ako si pogodio posao za paru i sad nemas paru, prodaj zgradu firme, tko te jebe". 
<BotaniCar> jer, trgovacki sud i utuzivanje je jalova rabota, sudstvo se ne mijenja, ostaje ti samo korekcija putem zakona.
<BotaniCar> Vjerujem da se HSLSMDBpovci ili tko vec budu naknadno ocitovali i prosirili izjavu, da nisu mislili nista lose
<Mmike> pa ali
<Mmike> mislim, ja ne vjerujem kaj ti pricas :)
<Mmike> ti i ja se dogovorimo za poso
<Mmike> ti nemas da platis
<Mmike> iz opravdanih razloga
<Mmike> sjebalo te, tak nebitno kaj
<Mmike> ti si u dobroj vjeri i namjeri isao to raditi
<Mmike> i nemas
<Mmike> neznam, ukralo ti karticu racuna firme i uzelo svu paru
<Mmike> i kaj onda?
<Mmike> ti bi sad uvodio nakaradne mjere tu?
<jelly> ovrha!
<BotaniCar> Da. Jer, u pravilu mi se to ne desi iz opravdanih razloga nego sam skuzio da , ako te stisnem, nemas nikakvu polugu da mi ne das da te sjebem. I, to se zlorabi. Stvar je u tom da si u takvoj nishi da ne vidis da se to dogadja.
<jelly> also, detekcija serijskih vlasnika d.o.o. prevaranata
<BotaniCar> tocno, jelly , tocno to sam napisao iznad. Nemas para da iskesiras posao dogovoren za kesh, prodaj esto. 
<Mmike> i zato bi ti zabranio kompenzaciju?
<Mmike> to je k'o da hoces zabranit ceste i semafore i sve zato kaj ljudi voze pijani i pogibaju i tak
<Mmike> ne aute , nego ceste
<Mmike> ovrha postoji vec
<Mmike> i omsh ovrsit
<Mmike> i u pravilu ti se to desi iz opravdanih razloga
<Mmike> nigdje ne pise da ja moram prihvatiti kompenzaciju
<BotaniCar> Nije ni slicno. Nmoj reci da se i sam ne mozes domisliti nacina da uvjetno zabranis takve kvarne kompenzacije. Opet velim, nemam nista protiv ciste rabote kakvu si opisao iznad ( imam dug prema tebi, ti prema meni, prebijmo to )
<Mmike> kompenzacija je uvijek dobrovoljna
<Mmike> pa nisi tim nista napravio
<BotaniCar> Ma kurac je dobrovoljan ako znam da , ako ne prihvatim kompenzaciju, necu dobiti nista 
<Mmike> osim sto si sjebao one koji koriste instrument kompenzacije
<Mmike> pa dobrovoljan je!
<Mmike> ne moras prihvatiti
<Mmike> mislim, kaj
<Mmike> zabranit ces kompenzaciju
<Mmike> ovaj nema para
<Mmike> i kaj onda?
<BotaniCar> Velim ti opet, pogle kak se posluje van IT-a, nisu to predlozili ni zbog tebe ni zbog mene
<BotaniCar> Onda ovrha. 
<BotaniCar> nemas - prodaj nesto. 
<Mmike> eto, to je tipican primjer kad netko tko nema pojma zeli uredjivat stvari
<Mmike> pa bi on ukinuo kompenzacije
<Mmike> jer ne kuzi kaj je to
<Mmike> i onda sjebes masu ovih koji to koriste jer je to korisno
<Mmike> a nisi NISTA napravio glede ovih koji su pizde - ti ce i dalje bit pizde
<BotaniCar> ja mislim da ti ne kuzis jer odbijas pogledati van iz svog balonceka :) Al, necu te osobno napadati samo zato kaj si glasan i samouvjeren :P
<Mmike> ti ocito nemas pojma kaj je kompenzacija
<Mmike> to nije 'dat cu ti svinju jer ti nedam pare'
<BotaniCar> Velim, pricekajmo malo, budu oni upotpunili izjavu, a ja sam definirao okvir u kojem bi ja nesto branio 
<BotaniCar> Ali, u kontekstu izjave, je :)
<Mmike> ne, nije
<Mmike> nema konteksta
<Mmike> glupo je
<Mmike> neinformirano
<Mmike> i jadno
<BotaniCar> OK, nije, ti znas bolje
<BotaniCar> carry on
<Mmike> velim, to je k'o da zabranis ceste
<Mmike> jer eto, jucer kamion ubio pjesaka
<Mmike> pa ak nemamo ceste nece auti imat di ic i rijesili smo problem
<BotaniCar> Nije ni slicno, a ja ne mislim nastaviti raspravu :)
<Mmike> kak nije, tocno je tak
<Mmike> ima instrument kompenzacije, prebijanja, koji je odlican jer spara vrijeme i pojednostavljuje poslovanje
<Mmike> ti bi sad taj instrument ubio jer neki koriste isti da muljaju
<Mmike> a ovi drugi, koji su u ogromnoj vecini, tko ih jebe
<BotaniCar> Kad izlaze windowsi nano ? Jedva cekam da vidim kak kontejneri delaju na tome 
<Mmike> znas ti koliko je elektromagic imao komenzacija mjesecno?
<Mmike> stotine!
<Mmike> i oko 20-30 cesija
<Mmike> to je normalan nacin poslovanja
<BotaniCar> EM je primjer sredjene firme koja je uredno poslovala ? Nasmijavas me mmike 
<BotaniCar> Ajmo pustiti temu 
<Mmike> ajmo
<Mmike> tesko je pricat s nekim tko nezna o cem prica :)
<Mmike> a i onda namjerno krivo tumaci recenice sugovornika
<Mmike> sam jos jednom cu rec da je upravo to problem - nestrucni ljudi koji rjesavaju probleme koji su daleko van njihove domene
<BotaniCar> OK, pupche svemira i meritumu stvari, pangalakticki etalonu :) 
<Mmike> nauci kaj je kompenzacija i zakaj se koristi
<Mmike> pa se onda vrati nazad i mozemo nastavit
<BotaniCar> Pogledaj kroz prozor ! 
<Mmike> dok god mislis da je kompenzacija nacin na koji ces sjebat partnera, nemamo kaj pricat
<BotaniCar> Ali, miki, je. Kod nas je. Opet velim, imas svoj set iskustava i interpretiras ih kak ti je zgodnije za ovaj razgovor. Tudje ne uvazavas, i sad mi , kao , raspravljamo :) 
<Mmike> ali, nije
<BotaniCar> Spomenuti EM je kompenzaciju N puta iskoristio na silu, ta, mogli su 
<Mmike> to k'o da velis da je racun nacin prevare
<Mmike> jer ekipa ne placa racune
<Mmike> i kaj cemo napravit? ajmo ukinut racune
<Mmike> spomenuti EM je koristio kompenzaciju kao i 1001 firma u .hr, za prebijanje potrazivanja
<BotaniCar> Cuj, 2x sam EODao ovo tebi za ljubav, treci put cu sad pokusati: mmike, ajmo o bilo cem drugom 
<Mmike> znaci, em proda tmobileu telefona u isnozu od 50k kuna
<Mmike> a tmobile s druge strane provajda internet i voice u iznosu od 10k mjesecno
<Mmike> i onra tmobile i em naprave kompenzaciju i prebiju dug
<Mmike> to je normalno
<Mmike> to se radi svakodnevno
<Mmike> i toga ima hrpa
<Mmike> stav da je to krivo pokazuje elementratno nepoznavanje tematike
<BotaniCar> <BotaniCar> Velim, pricekajmo malo, budu oni upotpunili izjavu, a ja sam definirao okvir u kojem bi ja nesto branio # prije cirka 20 minuta. 
<Mmike> http://www.jutarnji.hr/pretrcavala-cestu-pa-poginula-u-novom-zagrebu-na-pjesakinju-je-naletjelo-teretno-vozilo-i-na-mjestu-je-usmrtilo/1449686/?fb_action_ids=10206408863553911&fb_action_types=og.comments
<Mmike> eto ti
<Mmike> ajmo ceste ukinut
<Mmike> smanjit cemo broj umrlih na cestama
<Mmike> stovise, svest cemo ga na nulu jer necemo imat ceste :)
<dodobas> al ces imat... broj umrlih na poljskim putevima ...
<pkiller> a stvarno ste spaljeni :) sa tim mandarinama .... nisam ni vidio prije :)
<BotaniCar> Generaliziras nesto sto sam ( bar ja) sveo u okvire . I silis stavove gdje sam predlozio da pricekamo ocitovanje onog tko je dao izjavu. 
<BotaniCar> pkiller: veli dzeli da je slaba berba,imas ti kakav izvor ? 
<pkiller> svugdje ima mandarina oko mene... samo treba čekat noć
<jelly> tsk
<Mmike> BotaniCar: naravno da generaliziram, jer ti generaliziras - ne znas sto znaci termin 'kompenzacija', potpuno krivo mislis da je to nacin na koji se sjebavaju partneri
<Mmike> a nije
<pkiller> kod nas svi imaju u vrtu bar 2 stabla
<BotaniCar> Mmike: i ne moze biti ? 
<Mmike> to je nacin na koji olaksavas poslovanje - kompenzacija, cesija i asignacija
<Mmike> naravno da moze biti
<Mmike> k'o sto i racun moze biti
<Mmike> pa ne trazis da se ukidaju racuni?
<Mmike> zasto? 
<BotaniCar> onda dozvoli da se ponovim:  [...] silis stavove gdje sam predlozio da pricekamo ocitovanje onog tko je dao izjavu. 
<Mmike> racun, odnosno faktura, je knjigovodstveni dokument
<BotaniCar> Koliko je bed da pricekamo kako ce autor izjave objasniti izjavu ?
<Mmike> isto kao i kompenzacija - knjigovostveni dokument
<Mmike> da, kad mu netko objasni da je moron i idijot koji ne kuzi o cem prica
<jelly> Mmike: da, mozemo maknuti mandarine iz topika dok ne bude iduca berba
<jelly> ko je jamio jamio je
* Mmike changed the topic of #ubuntu-hr to: BOTANICAR NE ZNA STO JE TO KOMPENZACIJA!
* Mmike changed the topic of #ubuntu-hr to: Upotrebom ovog kanala pristajete na uvjete opisane na https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/TermsOfService/hr | Ubuntu, OpenStack, F1, Ford&Mazda | cryptovalute i narodnjaci zabranjeni | Stigli su Ubuntu 15.10 i OpenStack Liberty!
<BotaniCar> Fak mi, aj'm fejmz 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: you had yow 12 seconds
<Mmike> hihi, ima jos: https://www.facebook.com/DarinkoKosor/photos/a.466883716665095.108094.291216057565196/989289004424561/?type=3
<Mmike> :D
<jelly> Sorry, this content isn't available right now
<Mmike> jelly: https://scontent-vie1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xtp1/t31.0-8/s720x720/12186388_989289004424561_5429265936270039894_o.jpg
<jelly> aha
<BotaniCar> Ima li ikakav mili nacin da forsiram aging SSH kljuceva ? 
<jelly> jebo gmail
<Mmike> BotaniCar: no can do
<BotaniCar> Frendica predaje informatiku u osnovnoj, veli: Jesi li znao da se binarni sustav koristi biljarnim znamenkama? I da je jedinica veća od bajta kilovat? 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: kljuc nema expiry 
<jelly> BotaniCar: klijentskih?  host?  Zasto pitam kad ne znam ni za jedno?
<BotaniCar> Mmike: znam, mislio sam na softversko rjesenje koje bi kljuc stariji od X jednostavno maknulo, ako nema neko spretnije rjesenje 
<BotaniCar> jelly: :*
<jelly> zakljucak: klinci trolaju
<jelly> iz samog kljuca se ne vidi kad je napravljen
<BotaniCar> jelly: ne :( 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: morao bi sloziti centralni kljuc menadzment i onda imat nesto sto ce ic po strojevima i brisat ih od tamo
<jelly> zakljucak2: frendica trola
<BotaniCar> Mmike: za sad to na ruke radim, ima kakvo komercijalno/opensos rjesenje za to ? 
<jelly> ključ menadžment!
<Hrki> pozdrav dobri ljudi!
<Hrki> jelly: 
<Hrki> se moze ikako dodatno spojiti iskon tv na 2 televizora
<Hrki> ako si nabavim player preko ebaya ili bas oni moraju uljuciti ??
<Mmike> BotaniCar: not that I know of
<Mmike> BotaniCar: ja bi to u mysql :D
<Mmike> ili - MONGO
<Mmike> i slozis neki salt/puppet/cheffet/ koji ce ti rotirat kljuceve
<Mmike> imas hostove na kojima stoje public-pairovi
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ocemo masnu paru zaradit' ?! Vec imamo cert-management softvera, "samo" napraviti nadojeb koji ce na osnovu pravila koja definiramo prosetati po serverima i pobrisati/dodati kaj treba ! 
<Mmike> i imas host s kojeg se spajas di je privatni kljuc
<jelly> Hrki: legalno, moraš imati drugi STB od iskona (i dobru liniju koja ce podnijeti 6Mbps bez štekanja)
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> zima vani 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: necu s tobom jer ces ti htjet to kompenzirat u krvavicama
<Mmike> not that there's anything wrong with krvavice!
<Mmike> :D
<SilverSpace> uh krvavice :(
<BotaniCar> Mmike: kak, ako sam generalno protiv kompenzacija ?! :) 
<SilverSpace> peceno kiselo zelje
<BotaniCar> Frendica ima live feed dok ispravlja zadace klincima: "Jedan od naziva za niz od četiri bita je - CEH"
<SilverSpace> ima da mi giht odmah iskoci
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: PECENO zelje ?
<hbogner> predizborna kampanja i sva ova silna prediuzborna obecanja pomazu ljudima koji imaju zdravstenih problema
<BotaniCar> Odem guglat' recept
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: kaj to nisi nikada probao?
<hbogner> recimo ljudi sa konstipacijom se odmah oporave kad cuju predizborna obecanja :D
<BotaniCar> "postupak pretvaranja podataka u oblik prikladan za obradu na računalu naziva se - koordinate"
<hbogner> BotaniCar, lol
<hbogner> di si to procitao
<BotaniCar> #ono kad si klinci dosaptavaju odgovore za test :)
<BotaniCar> hbogner: frendica ispravlja zadace/testove i feeda me na facebooku :D
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: zelje se skuha i na kraju kad su krvavice gotove zadnjih pola sata stavi se zelje uz krvavce
<SilverSpace> prefino
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: ahh, to redovno jedem, nsiam nikad to zvao pecenim zeljem. Kad si napisao, prvo su mi pale pecene paprike na pamet :)
<hbogner> dakle da nastavim sinocna pitanja, atom ploca za NAS, kaj bi vi stavili? FreeNAS, OpenMediaVault, ubuntu server, nesto cetvrto?
<Mmike> tak smo mi u skoli
<Mmike> frend odgovara hrvatski
<BotaniCar> ja bi stavio OS kakav imam svugdje drugdje, da nemam sex s odrzavanjem, ili FreeNAS jer sam vec radio s njim, ne zato jer je bolji od drugih.
<Mmike> pitanje: "Kako se zovu dva lika koji su izmislili glagoljicu"
<Mmike> frend sapce: "Romul i Rem"
<BotaniCar> LOL
<Mmike> i ovaj to ponovi, na glas
<Mmike> :)
<hbogner> BotaniCar, bas zato i gledam da piknem ubuntu gore
<Mmike> PUKUNTU
<BotaniCar> PUKUNTU ! hbogner ako tako ne das hostname stroju, luzer si 
<obrut> BotaniCar: migriram korisnike :
<obrut> )
<obrut> vas smo odradili pa nemas problema :)
<BotaniCar> Poor obrut , vidio sam da me netko izmigrirao i u procesu promijenio lozinke na uredjaju, skinuo sam vam sve svece s neba
<hbogner> pukuntu?
<BotaniCar> puknut' ubuntu, PUKUNTU ! 
<BotaniCar> Mmike wins the internetz for today
<hbogner> nego jel znate sta znaci pukuntu na tamilskom?
<BotaniCar> LOL ! :) Kaj ?
<Mmike> tamilski :D
<hbogner> English phrases for the Tamil phrase 'புகுந்து விதையூன்று' (Pukuntu vitaiyūṉṟu)
<hbogner> Inseminate
<Mmike> a, inseminate
<Mmike> kad cu se ja naspavat
<hbogner> Mmike, kad djete ode na faks
<BotaniCar> Kad ti malac i dete odu do babe na vikend ; bar je tak kod mene, samo se onda naspavam 
<Mmike> malac i dete
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> sam cu rec
<Mmike> opet
<Mmike> po 1001vi put
<Mmike> trebao sam dete napravit pred 10 godina
<Mmike> BAREM 
<BotaniCar> "Koja je uloga modema". Odgovor - pretvara analni signal u digitalni i obratno....
<BotaniCar> mama i dete , da :) 
<Hrki> jelly: kako da provjerim dal mi to linija moze podnjet ?
<Mmike> BotaniCar: ne radi to modem
<Mmike> BotaniCar: modem je najobicniji (!) modulator/demodulator
<Mmike> BotaniCar: In electronics and telecommunications, modulation is the process of varying one or more properties of a periodic waveform, called the carrier signal, with a modulating signal that typically contains information to be transmitted.
<Mmike> a ad/da konverzija je u serijskom portu
<Mmike> na koji ti je pristekan modem
<BotaniCar> *analni* mmike, *ANALNI*
<hbogner> Mmike, procitaj jos jednom
<Mmike> LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL :)
 * Mmike se pokrije perjem i fekalijama :)
<BotaniCar> jebenti, da i #linux nekad zna biti koristan! Pitam tam za alat za menaziranje ssh kljuceva kao i ovdje, i veli mi lik da se planira u2f za ssh kljuceve, sto bi donekle mitigiralo rizik ukradenih kljuceva 
<Mmike> u2f?
<BotaniCar> 2factor
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> to ja imam na svojim kljucevima
<Mmike> iako nisam siguran koliko mi je to pametno
<BotaniCar> to je toliko kul da sad sjedim i cudim se. 
<Mmike> pa 
<Mmike> i nije
<Mmike> naime, ak mi netko ukrade jubiki ili ak ostanem bez njega, osli kljucevi
<BotaniCar> Da, ima par scenarija di mozes sjebat sam sebe, ali meni je primarna briga kaj imam 2 godine stare kljuceve korisnika kojima ih uopce nije problem ukrasti
<Mmike> zato sam za svoje servere izgeneirrirao jos jedan set kljuceva di je passhprase izprintan i u sefu stoji
<Mmike> pa ak ovo sjebem mogu s ovim drugim kljucem uletit unutra
<BotaniCar> Taknekaj i ja imam, long live safe deposit boxes ! 
<obrut> pih, passphrase... to se lako ukrade :)
<obrut> treba kljuc imati na kartici i doticnu zastitit pinom... pa dok te netko ne doceka s toljagom, miran si :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: jesi ti narucio one mini tastature ? 
<pkiller> BotaniCar: kakve mini tastature? :)
<BotaniCar> pkiller: ehh, ti mislis da ja nakon 72h+ jos cuvam URL ? Nekakve male male 
<pkiller> blutut... za mobitel kao fol?
<BotaniCar> ma ne, za multimedijalni PC ( bar meni, dzavo ga zna sto mmike planira s svojom, ako je uopce narucio )
<SilverSpace> obecanje ludom radovanje :)
<BotaniCar> Zloguki proroche 
<SilverSpace> Merkel: Ako mi zatvorimo granice, počet će rat na Balkanu
<SilverSpace> ovo je prorok zlo
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> Ako oni zatvore granice, ja glasam da naoruzamo izbjeglice i pokazemo im u kojem smjeru je Berlin
<BotaniCar> Prvo ih zovu, onda bi rekli "sad je dosta" na nasu stetu :) Kaj koka misli da smo blesavi '
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: ma baba je sve zaribala
<SilverSpace> sad ne zna kak to ispraviti
<SilverSpace> Microsoft: Nitko ne može zaustaviti automatsko špijuniranje u Windowsima 10
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: kakvo automatsko spijuniranje ? Ima previse opcija, na sto mislis ? :D
<SilverSpace> davno sam reko da ulovim zlatnu ribicu dvije zelje bi potrosio na microsoft i aplle
<jelly> brijem da ću stavit cron job svakih 5 minuta... mailq |grep -B2 gmail.com|grep -B1 'Connection timed out'|awk '/^[0-9A-F]/{print $1}'|tr -d '*'|tac|xargs -n1 postqueue -i
<BotaniCar> jelly: zvuci zgodno, a koliki ti je kju ? :) 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: novinari seru previse a ne znaju nis o tome
<jelly> BotaniCar: za 10 minuta se natoci iljadu
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: mene su ucili da je jedino tocno kaj u novinama mozes procitati - datum
<BotaniCar> jelly: uff
<SilverSpace> android je po tom pitanju jos i gori 
<jelly> a mislim jebes queue nego sto mi svakih 10 minuta stize alert, te mail kasni, te mail prolazi, te mail opet kasni...
<BotaniCar> jelly: mozda da ipak root cause sredis :)
<BotaniCar> jelly: zakaj tajmauta ?
<BotaniCar> (kao da znas ) :D
<jelly> BotaniCar: steka kod googleta, nije kod mene
<jelly> iz .de, sa carneta, steka na isti nacin
<BotaniCar> jelly: jel slucajno steka od kad su uveli onu opciju da mozes kenslirati mail koji si poslao ( za to abjuzaju svoj kju) 
<jelly> ne, ovo je od jutros
<BotaniCar> nadajmo se da je privremeno 
<jelly> ili cu prebaciti test za kasnjenje maila na autluk 365
<jelly> ovaj.  ofis 386
<BotaniCar> Hahahaha , kaj, da budes siguran da je dio kasnjenja i s tvoje strane ? :D
<BotaniCar> cloud to cloud, nocna mora, ni za sto nisi siguran kak je setupirano :D
<jelly> tome test i sluzi, ne, kakti gmail je pouzdan pa cemo raditi round-trip preko njih i gledati koliko nam kasni mejl :-)
<BotaniCar> ;)
<BotaniCar> U cijeloj prici me veseli da vas uopce zanima koliko vam traje round trip 
<jelly> 25 alerata od jutros
<Mmike> BotaniCar: jok - bed mi je. mislim, narucim, al' sansa je da nece doc
<jelly> sad cu nagiosa usutkat, rucak, jebe mi se
<Mmike> narucio sam tak SSD s amazona
<Mmike> 100 eura
<Mmike> nije doso
<BotaniCar> Mmike: sjecam se te price, jesi bar paricu dobio nazad ? 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: ak si spreman preuzet rizik samnom i s dodobasom, narucim
<Mmike> BotaniCar: jok
<Mmike> BotaniCar: kaj je najbolje opce se nemam di zalit amazonu
<BotaniCar> Sisu im sisavu 
<dodobas> eh taj offis... 50% mailova (odokativno) dobijem ovo ...
<Mmike> ono, nema 'send us email'
<dodobas> 11/2/2015 1:57:30 PM - Remote Server at emea01-internal.map.protection.outlook.com (10.174.64.27) returned '550 4.4.7 QUEUE.Expired; message expired'
<dodobas> 11/2/2015 1:47:28 PM - Remote Server at emea01-internal.map.protection.outlook.com (10.174.64.27) returned '441 4.4.1 Error encountered while communicating with primary target IP address: "Failed to connect. Winsock error code: 10061, Win32 error code: 10061." Attempted failover to alternate host, but that did not succeed. Either there are no alternate hosts, or delivery failed to all alternate hosts. The
<dodobas> last endpoint attempted was ::1:1101'
<jelly> dodobas: sta expired, pa tek si im je poslao...?
<dodobas> jelly: ma odustao sam od pokusaja 
<BotaniCar> bas gledam, kaj nemaju tamo ni resend period ni nish ?
<jelly> mislim si, mozda je tako i bolje
<jelly> jer ak me korisnik gnjavi da mu mejl kasni 7 minuta...
<BotaniCar> da, ako imas takve .. 
<jelly> onda bolje da ga odmah odjebe pa zna na cemu je
<api984> jelly: si mjerio mail headere kada
<api984> dodobas: ovo je interni error kod njih
<BotaniCar> Interesantno je kak ne objasnjavamo korisnicima da e-mail nije garantirano isporuciv, kamoli instant, medij ; nego se trudimo realnost pribliziti nerealnom ocekivanju :D
<api984> dodobas: puko im SMTP iznutra
<jelly> api984: mjerio čime, metrom? vagom?
<api984> dodobas: ovo za expired pogledas message id i usporedis s svojom
<api984> jelly: mislio sam na email headere… radeci se o tome koliko je bio delay kod slanja
<jelly> brb ručak
<api984> jelly: http://mxtoolbox.com/EmailHeaders.aspx
<api984> ok
<vileni> hbogner: nemoj freenas
<hbogner> vileni, zakaj ne?
<hbogner> dodobas mi bas nesto spomenuo freenas
<BotaniCar> vileni: i second that, zakaj ne FreeNAS?
<BotaniCar> Nu, sad su me poslovnim ponudama poceli spamati i na facebooku .. 
<vileni> BotaniCar: hbogner ja sam slagao freenas, i onda sam naletio na tonu postova o tome kako imaju problema ako nemas ecc memoriju
<vileni> naravno, podrazumijeva se da ces imati zfs
<BotaniCar> vileni: sve sto nema ECC prije ili poslije trigerira probleme :) 
<vileni> s druge strane, zahtjevi za memorijom su poveci
<vileni> na srecu nije skupa jel
<vileni> isto tako, postoji i fork, nas4free, koji niti nema toliko zahtjeva, niti toliko inzistira na ecc
<vileni> imam i jedne i druge u "produkciji", ali na razlicitim su strojevima pa ne mogu usporediti bas
<BotaniCar> Cuj, nisi nikaj konkretno rekao, a savjetujes da ne :) 
<vileni> freenas je na nekoj asus amd ploci, 16gb ecc, 4x3TB
<hbogner> memorija je ecc
<vileni> BotaniCar: za konkretno bi trebao imati puno vise vremena, ali posto sam potrosio vise dana na sve to, ostalo mi je u sjecanju big no no na non-ecc
<vileni> hbogner: onda ok, druga stvar koju moras paziti je kako slazes poolove i kako dodajes diskove, ako ces ih dodavati
<hbogner> kaj je sa diskovima?
<vileni> ako ne pazis, mozes dodati disk, u pool, koji je inace slozen da bude redudantan
<vileni> i on ce to prihvatiti, dodat ce ti taj jedan disk zasebno
<vileni> i imas ces pool npr od 1 mirrora i 1 diska
<vileni> a ne mozes micati diskove iz poola
<hbogner> aha
<vileni> mozes jedino sve maknuti u drugi pool, unistiti ovaj, i vratiti nazad ako se dobro sjecam
<hbogner> mislim imam samo dva diska za sad u raid1
<vileni> to bi trebalo biti dovoljno jednostavno
<vileni> freenas preporuca ram =  4g + 1gb po terabajtu diska
<hbogner> huhm, a ja imam 4gb
<hbogner> tj imat cu
<SilverSpace> http://www.index.hr/lajk/poster/148044/mozete-li-vjerovati-da-su-ovo-baka-mama-i-unuka
<vileni> hbogner: nisam siguran da je to 1gb po terabajtu iskoristivog prostora ili ukupno, ali mislim da je po iskoristivom :)
<hbogner> hmm, bum istestirao malo freenas u virtualki
<hbogner> kao sto sam omv tesitrao
<BotaniCar> KAK SI TESTERISO BENZINSKU PUMPU ?! 
<hbogner> lol
<hbogner> *testirao openmediavault
<BotaniCar> Steta, rek'o, ako se moze nekako testirati benzin, ja bi rado :)
<SilverSpace> kaj pijes bengu?
<BotaniCar> Nego, probajte https://sabor2015.hr #U svrhu znanstvenog istraživanja prikupljamo podatke o izborima za Hrvatski sabor 2015. godine u Republici Hrvatskoj putem društvene mreže Facebook. Cilj je istraživanja utvrditi mogu li rezultati Facebook ankete biti svojom preciznošću sumjerljivi rezultatima tradicionalnih anketa te utvrditi kako međusobna poznanstva utječu na širenje informacija i stavove korisnika
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: auto mi je benzinoholicar :) 
<ivoks> Mmike: si vidio ovo?
<ivoks> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J-DZX5bRKWU
<datase> YouTube: Canonical - Amazing Operations 201: In Place Upgrades of OpenStack With Running Workloads - 0:27:38 - 139 views - 2 likes / 0 dislikes
<ivoks> a posebno ovo :)
<ivoks> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LM1ANSge01g
<datase> YouTube: Automated OpenStack Deployment: A Comparison - 0:41:15 - 727 views - 17 likes / 0 dislikes
<BotaniCar> Sunac vam kenoniklovski, uzet cete mi sav lagan posao i morati cu se baviti ozbiljnim sistemasenjem :D
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: opet knjige u ruke :)
<SilverSpace> opet nesto server steka
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: lako za to , nego frajeri micu sav no-brainer posao u automatiku ! Morat' cu misliti na poslu :D
<SilverSpace> kao sad ne mislis
<BotaniCar> Pa, ima dana kad sam k'o robot, to su obicno dani kad se deploya neko zeljez, OS-ovi, servisi. A ovi tu bi da se to sve radi samo ! :)
<pkiller> sad znaš kako se vozači kamijona osjećaju kada vide tesla self driving car
<BotaniCar> Da. Serkaju, ali su u stvari odusevljeni :D
<pkiller> mogu spavat dok kamion vozi :)
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XZxZC0lgOlc ovako? :)
<datase> YouTube: Mercedes Self Driving Truck Driving Itself Mercedes Future Truck 2025 Commercial CARJAM TV 4K 2015 - 0:04:12 - 1030124 views - 1898 likes / 242 dislikes
<pkiller> baš sam o tom videu razmišljao kad sam pisao :)
<BotaniCar> ivoks: ovaj drugi filmic je , bar prvih 10 minuta, k'o reklama za redhat :)
<BotaniCar> Jel mi mora dete imati kakvu identifikaciju ako bi ga vodio s sobom dok idem u sloveniju ? 
<vileni> vjerojatno rodni list ne stariji od 5 min
<pkiller> haha
<pkiller> punomoć od bake od tvog unuka... ako ideš sam :)
<BotaniCar> "Tripleo is OpenStack on OpenStack" :)
<pkiller> jel se netko igrao sa Slax-om (ne linux distribucija nego chat)
<vileni> pkiller: Slack mozda?
<pkiller> vileni: tako je...
<vileni> ja sam se regao tamo da vidim to
<BotaniCar> https://scontent-vie1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xfp1/v/t1.0-9/12191884_976001145806247_7644858115945114412_n.jpg?oh=3734a3187c7a303e7fcea91803c093d7&oe=56F9F515
<SilverSpace> https://youtu.be/lZyppaveeco
<datase> YouTube: Kirklees Light Railway - 22nd February 2014 - 0:09:52 - 3186 views - 10 likes / 0 dislikes
<SilverSpace> http://lajk.s3.index.hr/index/800/b99de602-e355-41f7-a24a-c8840bd9495b.jpeg
<obrut> o svasta... https://getpicka.com/  ne znam jel autor zna kak je nazvao tool
<SilverSpace> obrut: lol
<BotaniCar> pkiller: re:kakva mala tastatura - http://www.ebay.com/itm/231636102294
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/gDSdoT
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: ahahahahaha
<jelly> huu
<BotaniCar> bilo je /me se ruga sjenici :D
<SilverSpace> Još samo godinu dana možete kupiti računalo s Windowsima 7
<SilverSpace> pozurite :)
<BotaniCar> dakle, na 30+ servera imam servis koji za validaciju integriteta u syslog pukne neki string, samo na jednom serveru u fazi provjere ne moze naci taj string, iako je u logu .. 
<BotaniCar> A ja nemrem naci di u kodu mu je dio koji cita log .. 
<BotaniCar> dodje mi da cijelu konfiguraciju c/p s drugog servera 
<dodobas> obrut: pick-a :)
<Mmike> LASCIATE MI CANTAR
<Mmike> e
<BotaniCar> To je to, bra'o, tocno mi je ta trebala ! :) 
<BotaniCar> Stvar mi je bila tak' dok nisam nasao prijevod 
<Mmike> DAJTE MI DA PJEEEEEEEEEEEEEVAAAAAAAAAAAAAM :D
<BotaniCar> !!! DAJTE MOMKU DA PEVA !
<Mmike> obasjalo mi sunce laptop
<Mmike> brate mili sto je prljav
<obrut> meni kad obasja ekran skuzim da su mi se sve tipke utisnule u njega :)
<jelly> con la chitarra in mano
<Mmike> citra mi je uvijek bila drag dokument
<Mmike> erm, instrument
<BotaniCar> Moj mali je opcinjen harfom, moram priznati da se i meni dopada :)
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=syc78JzHGTs
<datase> YouTube: Toto Cutugno - L'Italiano (1983) - 0:03:57 - 402503 views - 2159 likes / 51 dislikes
<obrut> sunce vam s tom pjesmom, mislim da ju necu moci izbacit iz glave :)
<obrut> tekst je bezveze, al je melodija bas dobra... nisam ju dugo cuo...
<obrut> mislim da cem uzet gitaru u ruke kad dodjem doma :P
<SilverSpace> pih
<SilverSpace> Kaže Franko da kad ne bi bilo Postolara da bi bilo bolno 
<jobenty> pozdrav
<jobenty> ima linetko malo vremena
<jobenty> recimo da mi se ne sviođa taj ubuntu, nešto sam čitao i ja bih sad instalirao MINT na svoje računalo. Što moram učiniti? Moram li formatirati sistemsku particiju ili je dovoljno samo skinuti tu distribuciju koju želim instalirati?=
<SilverSpace> http://lajk.s3.index.hr/index/800/a300fcb0-4d88-4ce1-a672-bc17777e83a0.png
<SilverSpace> jobenty: skines koju zelis i pri instalaciji mozes sve odraditi kaj hoces
<jobenty> ok 
<Vlado9A3CY> dobra vecer
<jobenty> dobra večer
<dodobas> yutro
#ubuntu-hr 2015-11-04
<jobenty> utro
<jobenty> muku mučim s particioniranjem
<jobenty> ako je netko budan i ima nešto vremena bio bih zahvalan
<BotaniCar> nemosh raditi ista kriticno u 3 ujutro ako nisi evfrzirani profesionalac, shebat ces :) 
<dodobas> yutro
<hbogner> o/
<BotaniCar> Ste slagali kad multihomed linjare ? Na kaj treba paziti, osim ruting tablice ? 
<dodobas> nismo :)
<Mmike> multihomed?
<Mmike> like, stroj spojen na dve mreze?
<Mmike> like, jedna internet, druga lokalna mreza? :)
<Mmike> Multihoming refers to a computer or device connected to more than one computer network. It can be used, for example, to increase the reliability of an Internet Protocol network, such as a user served by more than one Internet service provider.
<Mmike> BotaniCar: ja sam doma bio spojen jedno vrijeme i na amis i na bnet
<Mmike> al neznam na kaj mislis tocno
 * Mmike si je pribavio Computer Networks od cicha Tannenbauma jer je skuzio da o mrezama nema pojma
<jelly> Mmike: spojen dvaput na internet, dva ili vise uplinka
<Mmike> znaci ak mu crkne tcom da mu nastavi radit iskon?
<Mmike> no, wait, pa to je isto </rantish> :D
<BotaniCar> Mmike: dodijelili mi u altusu novi adresni prostor. Sad bi trebao napraviti migraciju u njega bez odlaska tamo i s minimalnim downtimeom. Ideja je da dodam strojeve u novi prostor uz zadrzavanje starog, kad vidim da imam TCP spojivost pointati FQDN-ove na nove adrese, pricekati propagaciju i onda ukloniti stare adrese
<BotaniCar> Nemam resursa da stavim load balancer pa cijelu igru odradim s njim
<Mmike> "adresni prostor" = ? novi set IPjeva? tipa, prije si imao 150.10.2.0/17, a sad imas 130.20.140.0/17 ?
<BotaniCar> Ae
<jelly> BotaniCar: samo ti treba policy-based routing da sve udje na jednu rutu unutra izadje na istu van
<BotaniCar> Zakaj nisi rekao da te zanima mreza, imam ti knjiga i na nasem i na englestini
<jelly> sve sto* udje
<BotaniCar> jelly: skuzih
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> jos je jednostavnije, rekao bih
<BotaniCar> pasmater, telefoni, brb, samo tipkaj
<Mmike> BotaniCar: nemoras nista prestekavati, right? i dalje ce ti strojevi bit popikani u iste sviceve ili whatnot?
<jelly> centos barem ima podrsku u konfiguraciji za to, na debilani moras sam slagat
<BotaniCar> Mmike: da
<jelly> Mmike: al on ne zeli imat downtime za switchover dns-a
<Mmike> ak da, onda ti je valjda altus pripremio sve, pa skonfas jos jednu IP adresu na stroju, i voila. Slozis rutu tom stroju da prema van ide preko novih ajpijeva, tak da kad ovi to uginu da ti i dalje radi.
<Mmike> pa ne mora imat
<Mmike> stroj ce bit dostupan na obje IP adrese, ak je altus odradio posao kak treba
<BotaniCar> ( kak cu se izjebat' ko majmun s reissuanjem certifikata, ne tehnicki nego zbog biznis modela ) :)
<jelly> nemres samo slozit rutu, moras imat dvije routing tablice
<BotaniCar> Kaj mi je danas s telefonima, svi me trebaju ..
<BotaniCar> da, moram imat' dvije rute i policy da 1 in 1 out, 2 in 2 out 
<Mmike> zakaj?
<Mmike> BotaniCar: kaj imas?
<Mmike> od literature, jel
<BotaniCar> Zato kaj ce inace defaultati na jednu rutu i imat cu cuspajz tipa in 1th0 out ath1 
<jelly> zato sto trebaju biti dvije default route
<BotaniCar> kak tipkam, pardon
<Mmike> ne trebaju, ima jednu default rutu
<jelly> jedna nije dosta
<BotaniCar> Mmike: krivo. 2 rute, svaka za svoj addr.space , inace imas pakete koji udju sim, izadju tam i cuspajz
<jelly> ak hoce servati servise prema internetu paralelno na starim i novim adresama, trebaju dvije
<Mmike> ali nece
<dodobas> i tako... 2015 na odlasku... VirtualBox ne podržava nested-KVM ... fsck Orakl
<Mmike> servirat ce ih samo s novim adresama
<Mmike> dodobas: ae :)
<jelly> ne smije "samo"
<BotaniCar> Mmike: to nije zeljeno stanje. 
<jelly> treba radit i staro i novo istovremeno
<Mmike> dodobas: ja odjebao vbox 2-3 mjeseca nakon sto sam dosao u canonical
<jelly> i onda zaswitchat dns
<BotaniCar> zbog DNSa
<Mmike> cek cek
<BotaniCar> jelly: :* :*
<Mmike> onda ja failam opako
<Mmike> znaci
<BotaniCar> Mmike: procitaj me iznad 
<Mmike> ja imam na stroju IP adresu 192.168.10.100, imam defaultnu rutu preko 192.168.100.1
<jelly> svako pametan spusti TTL na 5 minuta, i onda ima 5 minuta downtimea po noci... jer je to jednostavnije :-)
<jelly> http://lartc.org/howto/lartc.rpdb.multiple-links.html 
<Mmike> i imam na stroju IP adresu 10.3.50.1
<jelly> al ak zelis izbjeci 5 minuta downtimea ^^
<Mmike> i nemam gateway za tu mrezu, jer nemam kaj gatewayirat
<Mmike> ili, ajmo rec da imam, za 10.3.0.0/16
<dodobas> Mmike: a gle, pristupacan je ... i uglavnom radi ok
<dodobas> cak mi je i experimental 3D radio
<Mmike> pa kaj nije stroj dostupan i sa 192.168 i sa 10.3 ?
<jelly> Mmike: ovdje je prica kad imas, i trebas gw
<Mmike> dodobas: tak ti treba takva djidja onda je vbox ok,  stovise, kvm je tu dost jadan. Al' sve drugo, kvm. Radi jednako brzo (dugo je bio ocanjo spor, al' sad prakticki k'o da nema overheada, isto k'o vbox)
<jelly> Mmike: znaci, iz treceg segmenta moras routanjem moci pristupiti i do 10.3.50.1 i do 192.168.10.100,
<BotaniCar> jelly: to je OK ako klijent nema svoj DNS koji se refresha jednom u petoljetci, imam takve klijente
<Mmike> sucelje je malo ruznije, al' onda, mosh napisat skriptu koja ce ti deployat 100 strojeva, bootat ih iz isto imidza, svega
<Mmike> jelly: pa to je ono oko cega se brine altus, ne?
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ALTUS ti da adresni prostor i gateway, that's that, njihova zona odgovornosti terminira na gatewayu 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: ja imas, od literature, jel? :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: moram doc doma da vidim. 
<jelly> Mmike: altus ce tebi dovesti promet do interfacea.  Tvoje je da promet ide natrag prema gw za 10.3 ako je dosao za 10.3, i prema gw za 192.168 ako je upit dosao na tu adresu
<jelly> ako imas samo jednu defaultnu rutu, onda promet koji se ruta uvijek ide van natrag preko 192.168.100.1 i niti jedna TCP konekcija izvana na 10.3.50.1 ne radi
<jelly> i onda su netfilterovci izmislili da mozes imati paralelne routing tablice, i markirati kuda koji paketi trebaju ici
<BotaniCar> Da dodam sloj kompleksnosti, strojevi su virtualke, prvo moram shonfati host :) 
<BotaniCar> *skonfati :)
<dodobas> moram probat skonfat ganeti i ovs, a nemam bas dva 'servera' da probam
<jelly> BotaniCar: zato se port za hipervizor host uvijek stavlja u vlan trunk mod, pa samo dodajes i mices vlanove po potrebi
<BotaniCar> jelly: kod hyper-v je mrvu gluplje, moram ( ako nisam nesto krivo zapamtio, a provjerit cu) dodavati vSwitcheve
<BotaniCar> Sto je u biti ista stvar :)
<Mmike> jelly: al' cek
<Mmike> recimo da imam dve IP adrese, 161.53.100.5 i 212.10.22.5. I imam defaultu rutu koja ide preko 212.10.1.1, ali imam i rutu za 161.53.0.0 mrezu koja ide preko 161.53.1.1, reciom
<Mmike> zakaj to nebi radilo?
<Mmike> i ak se baja spaja na 161.53.100.5, doci ce i vratiti se preok 161.53.1.1, sve ostalo ide preko 212.10.1.1
<Mmike> ili skroz krivo brijem?
<Mmike> a na altusu je da osigura da to radi tak  - sto znaci da ce i baja s carneta koji se spoji na 212.10.22.5 nece doc preok 161.53, nego s druge strane -  i opet je sve ok
<Mmike> BotaniCar: jesi dobio vec drugi set adresa? Skonfaj i vidi kaj ce se desit :D
<BotaniCar> Mmike: planiranje prvo, ta nismo manageri da testiramo prije promisljanja :)
<Mmike> kuzis, ovo gore radi kad imam 2 mrezne kartice koja je svaka ustekana u svoju mrezu - pa onda moj modemA zna kaj je 161.53 mreza, a moj modemB zna kaj je 212.10.22 ili kaj vec
<Mmike> al' on ima altus iza, i mrezu koja to isto zna
<Mmike> tak da bi mu to moralo raditi
<BotaniCar> Sto sam nekad promucuran, svi certifikati mi idu na FQDN, mozda necu imati puno sexa :) 
<BotaniCar> Also, KeyStone Explorer me odusevio kao lokalni certificate manager 
<jelly> pa hm... na sto bi drugo isli
<jelly> BotaniCar: kulike imate certifikata i aplikacija za menedjirat
<BotaniCar> jelly: ~60 certifikata ( kako kad), 18 "vanjskih" aplikacija i varijabilni broj internih.
<jelly> Mmike: mreza nista ne zna, ak imas jednu default rutu, onda ce ti paketi izlaziti van kroz taj iface sa krivom sors adresom, ili jos gore, za ispravnom sors adresom za taj iface ali krivom za taj connection, i uredjaj s druge strane ce ih glatko izignorirat
<jelly> to nije puno, usporedivo s nasim
<BotaniCar> Mi smo smallshop u usporedbi s vama :) Vele da se aplikacija lako nosi s vecim brojem unosa, nisam imao kako probati. Mene je funkcionalno odusevila jer nemam puno klikanja da odradim kaj trebam ; i java-based je pa mi svugdje radi
<jelly> <Mmike> i ak se baja spaja na 161.53.100.5, doci ce i vratiti se preok 161.53.1.1, sve ostalo ide preko 212.10.1.1 # baja se spaja sa 5.6.7.8 na 161.53.100.5.  Tvoj linux ne zna to rutat natrag preko 161.53.1.1; radili bi samo klijenti koji su bas drito na 161.53/16
<Mmike> jelly: al' imas jedan interfejs
<jelly> nebitno
<BotaniCar> Mmike: jedan fizicki interfejs moze biti N logickih
<BotaniCar> Sto u nasim primjerima i je 
<Mmike> jelly: znaci, baja koji je na 5.6.7.8 se spoji na 161.53.1.1, al' taj paket nije dosao preko one druge adrese, nego kroz carnet, i vratit ce se kroz carnet, a carnet to zna rutat natrag do baje.
<jelly> (i ak je provider pametan, svaka mreza je u svom vlan-u)
<jelly> Mmike: kako ce se vratiti kroz carnet?
<Mmike> jelly: pa doslo je kroz carnet
<jelly> Mmike: pa sto onda?
<Mmike> aha, doslo je sa 5.6.7.8
<Mmike> a default tura pokazuje na onaj drugi gateway
<Mmike> ok, you got a point :)
<jelly> e!
<Mmike> all clear now
<Mmike> BotaniCar: jbg, neznam :)
<jelly> to je standardna konfa od 2.4 kernela, jedino debian jos ne zna za tak nove djidje ;-)
<Mmike> nevjerojatno mi kak mi netko kravu kade svako jutro
<BotaniCar> Mmike: nish ja ne velim, sorry ako zvucim osorno
<Mmike> jelly: koje ?
<Mmike> jelly: koje je standardna konfa za koju debian nezna?
<jelly> dve routing tablice
<BotaniCar> Mmike: di imas kravu ?! 
<jelly> #onokad sused krade kravu
<Mmike> BotaniCar: kaj znaci 'logicki' interfejs? Jel' imas jos jednu mac adresu? Ak nemas, onda nije jos jedan interfejs
<Mmike> wat?
<Mmike> lol, krava :D
<jelly> Mmike: VLAN-ovi svi imaju isti mac, a opet su "skroz" odvojeni :-)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: "ip link add link eth0 address 00:11:11:11:11:11 eth0.1 type macvlan" sad imas jos jedan MAC
<Mmike> macvlan
<Mmike> odjebite
<BotaniCar> :*
<BotaniCar> samo velim, sve moze
<Mmike> mackurac tap drekec
<Mmike> ma znam
<Mmike> ocajan sam kak malo znam o tome :)
<Mmike> ponosan sam kaj sam uspio linode priznat da lazu
<BotaniCar> Zakaj ? Ak' ti ne treba i jedino ti je bed kaj si nisi doma testnu mrezu skonfal kak treba, onda ces ionako sve zaboravit' 
<Mmike> prvo su mi trubili da mogu bridgeat interfaejsove i da mi LXCovi mogu bit na mrezi (privatnoj samo, dodue), i da sve mora radit
<BotaniCar> Kaj su Linodare lagale ? malo su pre skupi da farbaju usere
<Mmike> pa linode su kvm/xen virtualke
<Mmike> i imaju jedan mrezni interface
<Mmike> i sve dodatne adrese konfas po tom jednom interfejsu
<Mmike> i sad sam ja htio da mi LXCovi koji su unutra imaju javne IP adrese i da to radi
<jelly> a jel im mozes trazit da budu u istom segmentu
<Mmike> medjutoa, ne radi
<Mmike> jelly: privatne adrese i jesu u istom segmentu, javne kako koja
<Mmike> ugl, digo br0, brdizdo ga na eth0, i rek'o lxcovima da se nakvace na br0
<Mmike> i nakeljio im privatne IPjeve kak mi je linode reko
<Mmike> sad, LXCovi nemogu na internet bez masqueradinga
<Mmike> al' bi morali moz medjusobno komunicirat
<Mmike> i linode tvrdi da mogu al' da nisam dobro poslozio
<jelly> sad bi nesto reko al ne smijem :-)
<Mmike> reci reci :)
<Mmike> mosh sapnut! :)
<Mmike> ugl, tcpdumpo i gledo i ispalo da linode ima macfiltering i da nemrem to kaj sam htio i da ovi kaj su rekli da se moze nisu dobro rekli :)
<BotaniCar> :)
<jelly> nisu ti dali popis mac adresa koje smijes stavit?
<BotaniCar> Remmina RDP nema clipboard sharing ili sam nekaj sfushal ?
<jelly> naravno da ima macfiltering po defaultu, oni tamo imaju hrpu skript kidija koji bi fejkali tudje linodove
<jelly> BotaniCar: trenutno trosim xfreerdp, remminu sam preskocijo
<BotaniCar> Dosla mi je s UbuntuJom, pa . 
<jelly> majstori od xfreerdp su zakljucili da jebes unix parametre, ajmo stavit sve parametre ko mstsc, sa slashevima i dvotockama
<jelly> s jedne strane: ak znas windowse, super; s druge strane: ak znas linux, koji kurac
<Mmike> jelly: nisu, stovise, reko, jel' mi mozete dat MAC adrese da ih skonfiguriram, vele 'sorry, no can do'
<jelly> Mmike: lol
<Mmike> pa reko, jebo, rekli ste da je taki setup moguc - veli lik, jesmo, sjebali smo, tehnicar nije znao, isprika. 
<Mmike> tak da sad moram skonfat te sve IPjeve na samim linode hostovima, i maskeradiranjem proturat to host-lokalnih IPjeva prema LXCovima
<Mmike> to je zgodno s dockerom, kad ga pokrenes ovaj ti odmah slozi i iptablese tak da ti exposea sve sto treba u dockeru
<jelly> ha, tak imam na ustanovi nekoj slozen pristup do XP-a sa prastarom aplikacijom
<dodobas> Mmike: http://www.srce.unizg.hr/camt/ ?
<Mmike> dodobas: ne pise cijena
<Mmike> dodobas: https://class.coursera.org/cloudnetworking-001/auth
<Mmike> to slusam
<Mmike> Redovna cijena bez popusta: 9.000 kn (PDV uključen)
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> coursera it is :D
<dodobas> :D
<jelly> "tehnicar nije znao"
<jelly> koliko cesto se rotiraju studenti kod nas u podrsci, vjerojatno je kod njih jos triput gore
 * Mmike se prisjeca svojih porno dana
<Mmike> customer dodje i trazi da mu se nesh prebaci i veli NE DIRAJTE BAZU NA OVOM SERVERU, AKO DIRATE SVAKAKO JU MYSQLDUMPNITE
<Mmike> dodje majstor, potaraca sve, naravno i tu bazu
<jelly> -_-
<Mmike> customer popizdi napise 5k hate maila i iznese plan kaj i kak treba napravit
<Mmike> a majstor veli: "Negative, we're not doing that!"
<Mmike> kao jedini reply na njegov post
<Mmike> :)
<jelly> #onokad imas rijetkog customera koji je kompetentan
<BotaniCar> Svega mi, jedini dan kad uspijem napraviti nesto sto zahtijeva vise od 10 minuta fokusa je ponedjeljak , kad radim od doma. Ovo u uredu postaje neizdrzivo.
<jelly> %$@# From: <060kontrola@noreply.com>
<jelly> kome uopce treba mejl, ja bi to sve pogasio i gotovo
<jelly> 50% queuea ide na typoane ili namjerno sjebate domene: noreply.com, gmail (samo gmail, bez tocka com), gmail.co, gmial.com, gmail.om, gmail.cm, yahoo.co ...
<BotaniCar> Imas filter koji automaCki korekta typoe ? :D
<jelly> imam filter koji automatski odjebaje takve na ulazu, ali jos ostaju svi customeri koji imaju typoe u .forward ;-)
<jelly> hmm
<jelly> ruleovi za typoe su negdje UTEKLI
<BotaniCar> ziv'jo backup
<jelly> hmm
<Mmike> ono kad mami kupis flasu Lagavulina
<Mmike> dodjes tjedan dana kasnije, i vise nema!
<dodobas> 'bila je prijateljica' ...
<Mmike> jok
<Mmike> moja mama je pre stara za to
<Mmike> 'kaj, pa nisi mi ga kupio da ga gledam'
<jelly> ima praf
<jelly> samo kod nas: zahoo.com
<jelly> id=TYPO_YAHOO ; recipient_domain =~ /^(zahoo\.com|yahoo\.cm)$/ ; 
<jelly>         action=550 5.7.1 probable typo in domain, did you mean yahoo.com
<jelly> kdeconnect (android <-> kde desktop) je super
<jelly> dodje SMS, notifikacija na desktop; -- zvoni mobitel, stisa muziku; -- navodno moze i browsat fajlove s mobitela
<jelly> daljinac za muziku je isto zgodan iako meni nepotreban
<pkiller> samo za kde?
<jelly> ima i CLI kojeg nisam testirao.
<jelly> Vidim da su se moji Neretvani raspisali o sortama mandarina, pa ako vas zanima, ovo će biti berba sorte Kawano wase (uzgajivači je još nazivaju i Ruska). Većina vrijednih ljudi u Neretvi tu je sortu već odavno obrala. Po dobrom starom običaju, mi smo pričekali da potpuno prirodno dozrije i sada je plasiramo.
<jelly> > Očekivana isporuka je od utorka 10.11.2015. na dalje
<jelly> cijena za 10kg i 20kg se malo spustila -- 10kg 70kn, 20kg 140kn
<jelly> Mmike: vrati mandarine u topik, jeble nas mandarine
<jelly> ^^ MANDARINE ^^
* Mmike changed the topic of #ubuntu-hr to: MANDARINE MANDARINE
<Mmike> dobro?
<jelly> lol
<jelly> kak ćeš sad vratiti na staro
<pkiller> sad gledam neku konfiguraciju... kad ono vidim Turbo na procesoru :)
<pkiller> PROCESOR: AMD FX-Series X6 6350 3.9/4.2GHz Turbo, 14MB
<Mmike> erm
<Mmike> hm
<pkiller> nadam se da onda ima i gumb na kućištu za pravi feeling :)
<jelly> pkiller: a jel ima na kućištu gumb za Turbo
* Mmike changed the topic of #ubuntu-hr to: FlashNews: Mandarine - nova isporuka 2015-11-10, ping jelly for details | Upotrebom ovog kanala pristajete na uvjete opisane na https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/TermsOfService/hr | Ubuntu, OpenStack, F1, Ford&Mazda | cryptovalute i narodnjaci zabranjeni | Stigli su Ubuntu 15.10 i OpenStack Liberty!
<jelly> heheh
<jelly> Mmike: jbmte ping jelly, stavi link u topik kao prije
<BotaniCar> ,ping jelly 
<pkiller> jelly: mislim da nema... ali uvijek možeš stavit :)
<jelly> http://tinyurl.com/mandarineubuntu
* Mmike changed the topic of #ubuntu-hr to: FlashNews: Mandarine - nova isporuka 2015-11-10, http://tinyurl.com/mandarineubuntu | Upotrebom ovog kanala pristajete na uvjete opisane na https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/TermsOfService/hr | Ubuntu, OpenStack, F1, Ford&Mazda | cryptovalute i narodnjaci zabranjeni | Stigli su Ubuntu 15.10 i OpenStack Liberty!
<Mmike> k'o zena si mi, samo se s tobom ne seksam
<Mmike> nikad
<BotaniCar> Mozda ovu rundu preskocim, imam jos jedan OPG iz tog kraja, veli frendica da je po 4kn/kg placala. Znat' cu bolje sutra
<Mmike> BotaniCar: peetzko. pa idemo se nac, popit gemist s pivom!
<BotaniCar> Iz nekog, samo njemu znanog, razloga ste mi detetu jako simpa, pa s cugom nema problema, velim za mandarine :)
<jelly> BotaniCar: da, za 4kn/kilo bi pregrmio i sto nisu dozrele prirodno ;-)
<jelly> ali tko će svom djetetu uskratiti najbolje moguće...!
<jelly> THINK OF THE CHILDREN
<BotaniCar> jelly: ako cemo pravo ni o procestu rasta ovih ni nekih drugih mandarina ne znam nista osim sto mi je receno, tak da .. ne da mi se tratiti vrijeme na novu aferu Sever :)
<jelly> prvo zaradit milijun kuna, pa onda potrosit 5000 na ispitivanje
<BotaniCar> Mogu ja i obrnuto, ako mi drugo garantira prvo !:)
<BotaniCar> jelly: mozes se ponoviti, da ne skrolam, kaj koristis za RDPanje ?
<BotaniCar> xfreerdp ?
<jelly> BotaniCar: xfreerdp, al paket se zove xfreerdp-x11 
<BotaniCar> si probao "nomachine NX" ? 
<jelly> 1) nije (bio) free 2) dodatna instalacija potrebna na serveru
<Mmike>  大部分销售主管都是从销售第一线被提拔上来
<Mmike> eto! :)
<Mmike> DREP DREP DRERP
<Mmike> aha, rdp
<Mmike> eh
<BotaniCar> Jelly , spajanje stringom "xfreerdp --sec nla --ignore-certificate /u:domena\administrator /p:mojpass /v:12.34.56.78:3389" mi ne sljaka ( idem na win2008R2 ), kak se ti spajas ?
<jelly> cek
<jelly> xfreerdp -u jelly -d KITTENS -a 16 -g 1680x1050 -D -k US -x 80 --plugin cliprdr --ignore-certificate -p $(sleep 1; awk -F ' *= *' '/passw/{print $2}' .smbmountrc) jelly-vm.KITTENS.local
<BotaniCar> to isto na 2008 ili novije spajas ? 
<jelly> i onda me on svaki put gnjavi da je konvertirao unix parametre u windows i da pazim sta radim
<jelly> ovaj je sedmica, al na 2008 i 2012R2 ide isto
<jelly> BotaniCar: za pocetak, :3389 ti ne treba al nije bitno, i linux shell ti vjerojatno sjebe \ 
<BotaniCar> Glup sam , radi i moje, ako idem samo s usernameom, a ne domena\username
<jelly> i nemoj ignore certificate ak ne moras -- xfreerdp je kao ssh, zapamtit ce host cert kod prvog spajanja
<jelly> /u:'domena\administrator' ili /u:domena\\administrator -- da bash ne pojede \
<BotaniCar> Jos nisam skuzio zakaj mi windows hostovi svako malo mijenjaju certifikat, imam nepotpuno poklapanje s windows updateima, muci me ovo "nepotpuno".
<jelly> jesu u domeni?
<jelly> ili svaki svoje
<BotaniCar> Nisam, workgroup
<BotaniCar> ( na obje strane )
<jelly> oni koji su u domeni ne bi trebali tak cesto mijenjat
<BotaniCar> Muci me kaj mijenja uopce
<Mmike> picku i servisima koje nemres reloadat
<Mmike> nego ih moras restartat
<Mmike> corosync
<Mmike> pacemaker
<Mmike> i 
<Mmike> mysql
<jelly> ne znam kak rade workgrupe
<Mmike> govno, a ne basza
<jelly> (ne znam ni kak rade domene... ak cemo pravo)
<BotaniCar> Ni ja :) Nisam imao svoju vec 5 godina :)
<jelly> > Sorry svima koji uporno naručuju jaja – vlada teška 'suša'.
<jelly> kontekst!
<BotaniCar> :) 
<jelly> remminu je kolega koristio neko vrijeme, ali mu copy/paste iz excela ili u excel ispade slika (.bmp) brojke a ne brojka
<jelly> kak
<BotaniCar> meni "guta" slova :) Otipkam "ping", a na ekranu napise "ing" i pride otvori disk manager :) 
<BotaniCar> kao da je sam stisnuo neki od ctrl/alt/what/not gumba
<BotaniCar> I, naravno, samo na jednom serveru tako 
<jelly> e da, dosta cesto kad switchas vamo-tamo ostane Windows tipka zaglavita
<jelly> to se desi kad mu ne das za uzme keyboard focus
<jelly> pogotovo na ubuntutu koji uzme Windows keypress
<BotaniCar> Da.
<jelly> kde <3
<BotaniCar> :) Unity :) 
<Mmike> HRANA!
<jelly> etoga filter nazad
<BotaniCar> Sam, ili uz tvoju pomoc ? :D ( ako pricamo o ranije spomenutom typo filteru ) 
<Vlado9A3CY> dobar dan
<BotaniCar> bok Vlado9A3CY 
<jelly> neće se ništa samo na žalost
<BotaniCar> Ovi u altusu mi nisu u stan na dva odvojena porta dofurati dva linka, ako dofuraju jedan - drugi padne :) 
<BotaniCar> *stanju
<Mmike> BotaniCar: u stanu?
<Mmike> a, stanju :)
<vileni> mandarine
<Mmike> ndinemdadna
<obrut> bas su lijeni ti openstreetmaperi :P
<ipozgaj> mariocole: yt?
<ipozgaj> ups
#ubuntu-hr 2015-11-05
<jobenty> dobro jutro
<jobenty> Imam AVerTV Digi Super 007 TV karticu u računalu. Mogu li to iskorisiti za gledanje TV na linuxu?
<jobenty> http://avertv.avermedia.com/Product/ProductDetail.aspx?Id=21
<jobenty> Instalirao sam linux mint i 17.2 KDE i zadovoljan sam jedino je video na youtube zeru sporiji nego na ubuntu ali skoro da se i ne primjeti. Imam na viksi još starije računalo mislim Pentium3 na 800MHz koje služi samo kao mp3 player pa ću na njega probati Mint XFce.
<chaky> jobenty: http://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/AVerMedia 
<hbogner> o/
<hbogner> wtf, mountam ext4 disk i on ima konstantni write 6 mega u sekundi
<dodobas> yutro
<dodobas> jel koristis ubuntu ?
<jobenty> jutro
<jobenty> može li netko pogledati ovaj link što je chaky stavio
<dodobas> nope
<dodobas> ne klikcem na njegove linkove
<jobenty> ja neznam Å¡to bih trebao raditi s tim
<hbogner> dodobas, da, koristim ubuntu :D
<dodobas> hbogner: e to ti je klasicni ubuntu problem ... 
<hbogner> eto meni prvi susret s ovim
<jobenty> hbogner
<jobenty> prvi susret s čim?
<BotaniCar> https://youtu.be/EnFEcSOGg18 #frend izdao novi singl :)
<datase> YouTube: Genotika - Na putu tvom - 0:04:19 - 25 views - 1 likes / 0 dislikes
<hbogner> jobenty, e tim da mi disk konstantno ima write 6 mega u sekundi
<jelly> hbogner: atop, ili iotop u ruke, i vidi jel se vidi od kojeg procesa to stiže
<jobenty> zna li netko kakav je to folder
<jobenty> lost+found
 * BotaniCar tak' mrzi atop na centosu 
<jelly> [...] lost+found is a directory where recovered information (bits of files usually) goes after repairing an ext{2,3,4} or XFS filesystem.  Created by mklost+found or xfs_repair.
<jobenty> ok sps
<jobenty> sad sam složio particije ovako
<hbogner> jelly, dstat i gkrellm kazu konstantno 6 mega u sekundi, iotop kaze da nema nista takvo
<jelly> hbogner: a... iostat -mx 1  ?
<jobenty> 10GB /, 453GB home, 4GB swap. Jeli to uredu
<BotaniCar> 10GB root partition ? Ja bi bio izdasan , tak da ti se ne desi da logovi ili neka baza zapune disk prek' noci 
<jelly> jobenty: to je pomalo blesavo.  Ako se koristi LVM, stavi mali /home od kajjanznam 40GB i naknadno poslije povecaj di treba
<BotaniCar> Sigurno je mmiketa slusao :D
<jobenty> ma nisam nikoga slušao
<jobenty> tražio sam po netu i tako mi se činilo najbolje
<jobenty> taj hard je od 500 GB
<jelly> za radnu stanicu ili laptop, ne treba Å¡tedit na /, stavi 20GB bar
<jobenty> ajd nek mi netko napiše kako je najbolje
<jelly> ili sve na jedan filesystem
<jobenty> sve je na ext4
<jobenty> obrisao sam sve particije koje su prije bile na tom hardu
<jobenty> i ponovo particionirao i formatirao svaku
<BotaniCar> jobenty: nemoj se uzrujavati oko nasih komentara, ako nisi iskusan u definiranjuvlastitih potreba ne gine ti koje reparticoniranje. Ako ne znas sta i kak, ja bi sve turio u jednu particiju. Kasnije mozes vidjeti koliko ti sto zaista trosi pa napraviti dedicirane particije.
<jelly> to je vrsta filesystema, ali si odabrao razdijelit podatke na posebno /home i posebno sve ostalo
<jelly> (a kad velimo "sve" mislimo "sve na / osim swap koji mora biti posebno")
<jobenty> da svap nije ext4
<jobenty> ok toliko sam skužio u ovih par dana
<jobenty> hmm swap
<jobenty> i sad mi taj mint kde 17.2 radi bolje nego ubuntu
<BotaniCar> To si ti spustio ocekivanja :)
<BotaniCar> jelly: zakaj da ne turi swap kao file ? Ionak' se za nadati da ga nece trosit' 
<jobenty> a imam pitanje oko tog swapa
<jobenty> treba li ga napraviti točno 2x većeg
<jobenty> ako je 1 gb 1024 mb
<BotaniCar> jobenty: koliko imas RAM-a ? 
<jobenty> 2gb
<BotaniCar> Kajaznam, ja bi mu dao gigu-dvije, ne vise
<jobenty> to znači da bi swap bio 4096MB
<jelly> jobenty: stavi 4GB, isto koliko ćeš imati memorije kad povećaš na 4 :-)
<jelly> ako se radi o laptopu
<jobenty> a nemože na ovu ploču stati više
<jobenty> he
<vileni> za 2gb rama bi i ja stavio 4 swapa
<jobenty> ma da pitao sam u vezi tog 1024
<jobenty> 1024MB
<vileni> nije nuzno biti precizan
<jobenty> ok hvala
<jelly> jobenty: swap služi za dvije stvari: 1) da se ne koristi u normalnom radu i 2) za hibernaciju
<hbogner> jeli: "iostat -mx 1" daje http://jebo.me/pas/5k
<hbogner> on kaze 6 mega
<jelly> a za hibernaciju ti treba cca koliko imaš memorije
<jobenty> ima li ovdje puno posla za podešavanje?
<jobenty> http://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/AVerMedia_AVerTV_DVB-T_Super_007
<jelly> hbogner: onda to valjda radi kernel iz nekog razloga.  kaj veli lsblk, jel se sdb koristi kao dio nekog drugog logickog uredjaja
<jobenty> kada hoću nekome nešto reći moram li svaki puta tipkati taj nick ili mogu kliknuti na nick?
<jelly> počni pisati i pritisni Tab tipku
<hbogner> sdb sam ustekao u komp, stavio ext4 na cjeli disk od 2tb 
<hbogner> i mountao ga na jednu loakciju
<jelly> hbogner: kad si pokrenuo mkfs?
<jobenty> što da počnem pisati? Nick?
<jelly> da
<jelly> je<Tab>
<jobenty> jelly: aha upišem prvo slovo i stiskam tab dok ne dobijem nick koji trebam
<hbogner> mkfs.ext4 sam pokrenuo nakon sto sam kreirao edb1 preko fdisk-a
<hbogner> *edb1/sdb1
<hbogner> i cim sam mountao taj kreirani fs poceo je write
<dodobas> hbogner: ma to ti ubuntu radi profil korisnika... pa skuplja informacije s novog uredjaja
<dodobas> no worries
<hbogner> ha hah a
<jobenty> instalirate li vi sve te apdejte
<jobenty> na linuxu
<hbogner> jobenty, da
<jobenty> pa juče sam instalirao
<jobenty> Å¡to moram danas opet
<jobenty> :-)))
<hbogner> jobenty, to ti nije kao windows update, ovdje ide update svaki put kad ima novosti
<jelly> hbogner: to je ok.  ext4 mkfs ne napravi sve što treba odmah, tako da bude brže gotov.  Onda kernel ima za dovršiti nakon iniciajlnog mounta.
<hbogner> ahaaa
<jelly> probaj napraviti ext3 iste veličine pa vidi koliko će trajati...
<hbogner> jelly, jel onda smijem sad po tome pisat
<jelly> da
<jobenty> Ima li netko instaliran Audacious?
<jobenty> ili na čem slušate mp3-ce
<hbogner> jobenty, ja ga doma koristim
<jobenty> imam toliko pitanja da ne stignete na sve odgovoriti :-)
<jelly> clementine
<jelly> (u slobodnom prijevodu: MANDARINA)
<jobenty> jelly: da vidio sam i taj
<jobenty> hbogner: ima li kakve distorzije na zvuku?
<BotaniCar> Pi*kustrininu, okruzen sam audiofilima :) 
<BotaniCar> jobenty: pa koliko je vrijedna audio oprema na koju spajas komp, kad se bojis da ce softver biti distorzioni faktor ? 
<jobenty> na viksi mi je jamaha 4 x 500 W
<BotaniCar> Yamaha ? Ne, audiacious ti nece distorzirati glazbu. 
<jobenty> mislim u vrijednosti ...
<hbogner> jobenty, nemam
<hbogner> normalo cujem
<jobenty> 1500 E
<hbogner> nego gdje ti je viksa i kakvo ti je osigurana, jel se lako udje kroz prozor?
 * BotaniCar si pribiljezi da jobenty ima u viksi vrijednosti k'o Nadan :) 
<hbogner> :D
<BotaniCar> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/141593056090?ul_noapp=true #dakle, sadim jagode nagodinu. 
<jobenty> a viska i nija nešto vrijedna ali tamo imam probe pa je sve tamo
<jobenty> ali je dobro osigurana
<BotaniCar> Dobermani s laserima ! 
<jobenty> stafordi
<BotaniCar> jobenty: k'o i uvijek, softver ce ti najmanje od svih komponenti unijeti distorziju, spoji stvar na optiku i bok
<jobenty> sviđa mi se taj Audacious ali eto nešto pršti
<jobenty> na Amaroku ne pršti ali mi se gadi sučelje
<BotaniCar> Naljepi neki skin :)
<jobenty> samo sec
<BotaniCar> KOSOR UDARILA PO KARAMARKU: “Da je dobivao plaću po učinku, ne bi za kiflu imao” # ahahahahahaha
<jobenty> Ovaj sam koristio na XP-u i taj mi je najbolji. Skinuo, naprvio executable, i neće da radi.
<jobenty> http://www.toplinuxapps.com/2015/05/portable-aimp3-media-player-v355-for.html
<dodobas> jobenty: mpd + neki client za mpd ... ne znam sto ce ti vise ...
<jobenty> a Å¡to je mpd
<dodobas> meni je sonata (kao klijent) skroz ok
<BotaniCar> Covjek svirucka, vjerojatno ima malo osjetljivije uho od mene 
<dodobas> 'mpd' je kljucna rijec koju upises u omiljen pretrazivac interneta
<BotaniCar> "Gola zena je uvijek u pravu" - A.Einstein
<dodobas> BotaniCar: slozio bih se
<jobenty> BotaniCar: a koja nije u pravu
<BotaniCar> jobenty: ona koju si ozenio , u pravilu :D
<BotaniCar> Ali, i dalje ne smijes nista reci :D
<dodobas> ja se bojim i pitati, smijem li nesto pitati :)
<BotaniCar> :D 
<jobenty> hmm i ona je bila u pravu dok ju nisi oženio
<jobenty> a Å¡to trebam napraviti da taj aimp radi
<jobenty> mislim tamo piše da ga nije potrebno niti instalirati
<jobenty> kad stavim kursor na taj fajl piše da je executable
<jobenty> kad otvorim properties i tamo stoji da je executable
<jobenty> a kad otvorim premissions kod executable nema kvačice
<jobenty> u čem je kvaka
<BotaniCar> Veli ekipa da je to pokretala ( Aimp , windows verziju ) kroz wine. Takodjer pisu da je sto se tice kvalitete izlaza super i Foobar. Ja sam na po' gluh pa .. 
<jobenty> a Å¡to je wine
<jobenty> gemisšt?
<jobenty> gemišt?
<BotaniCar> I to ! :) https://www.winehq.org/ 
<BotaniCar> mozes cherat' neke windows aplikacije kroz njega, 'ajmo reci da je emulator
<BotaniCar> Ha ! Kazu interneti da mogu winamp ocherat' na linuxu :D To-je-to :)
<jobenty> neću da imam više nikakve veze sa windowsima
<BotaniCar> Ne moras, ako ti se windowsi zgade, nemoj se ljutiti i na OK softver koji je pisan za tu platformu :)
<jobenty> winamp je sranje
<jobenty> sorry na izrazu
<BotaniCar> Zasto ? Osim sto je vec nego vrijeme mrtav projekt, sto mu fali ? Imao si modularne in/out/vizuo pluginove, meni je bilo dovoljno
<jobenty> mislim do verzije 2 ili 3 je bijo odličan
<jobenty> meni na playeru ntrebaju skinovi vizualizacije ia kojekakva čuda
<jobenty> treba mi da je Å¡to manji, ergonomski i konfigurabilan
<jobenty> kad kažem što manji ne mislim pri toma na ono što se vidi na monitoru nego na broj megabajta
<rut> di ste tutaci 
<BotaniCar> djes' rutino
<BotaniCar> Sam ja glup ili kaj ? Nije nuzno odgovoriti. Pravo pitanje je: Layer 2 switch mora moci hendlati interkonekciju 2 subneta, ne trebam L3 za to, ne ?
<jelly> interkonekciju?
<jelly> nesto mora rutat izmedju 2 subneta, a L2 switch nije to nesto?
<BotaniCar> imam onu situaciju u altusu od juce ( dva dolaza koji se moraju kroz switch spreadati na spojene servere )
<jelly> jesu ti stavili to u razlicite vlanove ili kaj
<BotaniCar> nije li L2 zaduzen da pamti i uspostavlja logicke linkove, sam routing bi serveri morali moci raditi svak' za sebe
<BotaniCar> razliciti subneti, dva razlicita fizicka porta, ne znam kakve je mreza s njihove strane switcha
<jelly> kakve logicke linkove?
<BotaniCar> LCC/MAC
<jelly> L2 switch ce prenijeneti paket od MAC adrese A do MAC adrese B
<BotaniCar> pa to velim, a ostatak rutinga obavlja server koji je zaprimio paket , ne ?
<jelly> server koji zaprima paket se zove router, da
<jelly> ok, ponekad se zove gateway
<BotaniCar> Odnosno , idem biti malo konkretniji. Imam ulaz 1.2.3.4 i 11.22.33.44, pa switch , pa servere koji su 1.2.3.5 i 11.22.33.45 . da sve moze pricati izmedju sebe ne trebam L3 switch ili se varam ?
<jobenty> a gateway je adresa
<BotaniCar> Znam da mi u praksi to radi  L2 opremom ( spajam interne lanove na slican nacin ), ali nisam siguran kak stvari stoje "formalno"
<BotaniCar> *s L2 opremom
<rut> eto me muffin 
<rut> neznam sto sa sobom 
<jelly> BotaniCar: samo 1.2.3.4 i 1.2.3.5, te 11.22.33.44 i 11.22.33.45 ce moci medjusobno pricati
<jelly> za sve ostalo tu je MasterCard
<jelly> er, router (il dva)
<BotaniCar> jelly: ali nema nikakvog razloga da mi u trenutku kad upiknem 1.2.3.4 u switch, 11.22.33.44 postane nevidljiv za 11.22.33.45 ?
<jelly> ne bi trebalo biti...
<BotaniCar> Osim ako switch ima tak malo mjesta za ruting tabelu da se prepuni, to mi je sad palo na pamet
<jelly> tcpdump ce reci dal pravi promet ide vani prek tvog pravog ifaceta 
<rut> ma muffin ustekaj i ne brini 
<BotaniCar> rut: kad ustekam 2 uplinka, cijela mreza s druge strane switcha postane nevidljiva :) 
<jelly> BotaniCar: pa nemas 9000 MAC adresa, nego dvije, nije to neka pamet
<rut> ma postane vraga .. kak ti jelly kaze nemas 9000 uredaja
<jelly> samo dobro pazi da ne napravis bridj na linuxu
<BotaniCar> jelly: i ja velim, ali u praksi, kad me pristekaju s novim linkom "stari" i sve iza njega prestane biti odzivno
<rut> muffin ponasas se koda imas cijeli .hr promet iza sebe 
<rut> a imas 10 kanti .. ako i toliko :P
<jelly> BotaniCar: sto znaci prestane bit odzivno?
<BotaniCar> serveri koje bi trebao vidjeti imaju po 2 NIC-a jedan u 1.2.3.X , drugi u 11.22.33.XX segmentu. Dok je ustekan jedan ("stari" ) uplink vidim prvi set NIC-ova, kad ustekam "novi" uplink, vidim samo novi segment, starog nema 
<BotaniCar> jelly: nmap pokaze da je sve filtered, ne vidi host, nema pinga 
<jelly> i sto znaci pristekaju?  Samo link up?  Konfiguracija porta na switchu?  Konfiguracija ifacea na linuxu?
<jelly> BotaniCar: daj "ip a" output pejst prije i nakon ustekavanja
<rut> glup sam izlgeda kad ne kuzim sto ustvari muffin pise :)
<rut> i sto hoce
<jelly> BotaniCar: i "brctl show" za svaki slucaj
<BotaniCar> jelly: nemrem sad s tim kemijat, produkcija mi je u upotrebi. Budem. Kaj te zanima, mozda imam stanje od jucerasnjeg testa
<jelly> daj sta imas, onda
<BotaniCar> Pitam sto te zanima jer su windows core serveri pa mi ni komande ni sintaksa nisu linuxaste.
<BotaniCar> imam rute i imam IP-eve , nemam nikakve tcpdumpove, sumnjam da od toga mozes nesto zakljuciti
<rut> evo mene zanima . kad ti to provjeravas u kojoj je mrezi ta kanta iz koje provjeravas 
<BotaniCar> rut: napisao sam iznad, kante imaju po 2 NIC-a i u obje mreze su
<rut> a switch je glup ili pametan ?
<BotaniCar> Glup
<BotaniCar> http://www.tp-link.us/resources/document/TL-SG1024DE_V1_User_Guide_1910010980.pdf
<rut> aj ti prozore zamjeni necim drugim pa ce radit 
<BotaniCar> Aj ne gluparaj. 
<jelly> BotaniCar: iz tcpdumpa prije, dok radi, u trenutku ukljucivanja, i kad ne radi mozes dosta zakljuciti, recimo, u kojem smjeru je prestalo radit
<BotaniCar> jelly: nemam tcpdump, ni OS na koji ga mogu staviti. 
<BotaniCar> dogovorio sam s deckima tam' da mi iz usluge ustekaju L3 switch, ako proradi,sve je jasno
<jelly> eh, koji vrag se vrti na tim kantama onda?
<BotaniCar> jelly: windows server core je okljastren jako. Ovi koje ja imam samo virtualiziraju. 
<jelly> .pal BotaniCar 
 * datase points at BotaniCar and laughs uproariously.
<BotaniCar> :D
<BotaniCar> thanks datase 
<datase> No problem sweetie!
<jelly> dobro je rut rekao, a nije ni znao!
<BotaniCar> jelly: ali, rade toliko dobro da mi oko suzi od srece :) 
<BotaniCar> I, provest cu jos jedan test , apropo samog OS-a, ustekat' cu jedan server drito u uplink, to bi moglo raditi 
<pkiller> jel windows server core free?
<BotaniCar> pkiller: je
<jelly> digni vlan trunk umjesto dva linka sa istog servera na dummy switch
<jelly> ... ako switch uopce ima 802.1q support
<BotaniCar> Ima, linkao sam manual iznad
<BotaniCar> Moram za svaki slucaj ponoviti kaj si mi rekao: da u jedan trunk gurnem uplink A i server-NIC-ove za tu mrezu, a u drugi trunk uplink B i server-NIC-ove za tu mrezu ? 
<jelly> ne jeboga, u trunk gurnes sve
<rut> kak nema tcpdump za win .. imas windump ..
<BotaniCar> rut: majku mu staru, daj citaj. Server core. 
<jelly> jel "Server core" znaci "nema GUI"
<BotaniCar> jelly: da
 * jelly ignorant
<pkiller> http://www.itworld.com/article/2857002/install-gui-apps-on-windows-hyper-v-server-and-windows-server-core.html
<pkiller> taman citam
<BotaniCar> jelly: znaci i da nema pol kernela :) 
<jelly> windowsi bez prozora! :-)
<pkiller> Botanicar... pogledaj link 
<BotaniCar> pkiller: bacio sam oko, stao sam na "windows 2012"
<pkiller> koji imas ti?
<jelly> BotaniCar: al moras rekonfat mrezu na serverskoj strani i dodat vlanove tamo, naravno, ako to prvi put radis... komplikovano
<BotaniCar> jelly: lako za komplikacije, volim se samokaznjavati. Ne kuzim kaj bi dobio. Recimo da trunkam portove 1 i 2 ( uplinke) imam server ustekan s 2 NIca u portove 3 i 4 , kak bi ( i gdje ) vlan konfiguracija trebala izgledati ? 
<BotaniCar> jer, mogu VLAN-ati na fizickom switchu ili hyper-v ovom virtualnom 
<jelly> moras na fizickom, i moras negdje na hipervizoru
<jelly> aha, ISP ti je dao svaku mrezu kroz svoj uplink?  Weirdos.
<jelly> onda si slozis sam vlanove.  Npr port 1 untagged VLAN50, port 2 untagged VLAN51, port 3 tagged VLAN50 i tagged VLAN51, port 4 ti ne treba
<jelly> (nemoj koristiti VLAN1 koji je obicno rezerviran za management)
<BotaniCar> jelly: u mom konkretnom slucaju to znaci da slazem nesto poput: port 1 untagged VLAN50, port 2 untagged VLAN51  port 3-16 tagged VLAN50 i tagged VLAN51 ( vise servera s po 2 NIC-a iza) . 
<BotaniCar> Suglasan ?
<jelly> da, s tim da svakom serveru vise ne treba 2 NIC-a (pretpostavljam da to iz nekog razloga radi probleme)
<BotaniCar> u principu sam do dolaska 2gog uplinka jedan nic dedicirao hipervizoru,a drugi je bio za menadzment
<jelly> onda se vrati na to, a ovaj za h-v prebaci u trunk i kroz njega toci sve segmente koji ce biti korisni za virtualke
<jelly> makar mozda ni to nece radit dobro, al ko zna
<BotaniCar> ma kontam da altusu velim da kod sebe naprave trunk, a meni spuste s svog switcha trunkan port, to bi moralo raditi bolje 
<BotaniCar> jer, sam si rekao, weird je da mi daju svaki uplink na svom portu
<jelly> brijem da to nece samo po sebi pomoci
<jelly> pretpostavljam da se nesto na tim windowsima ponasa kao switch/bridge i triggerira STP i ostane samo jedan link jer switch misli da je server drugi switch
<BotaniCar> Smrdi na to,da
<jelly> a ak h-vu das samo jedan interface onda se to kakti nemre desit
<jelly> brbraniručak
<jelly> al da, cisce je da ti daju sve mreze kroz trunk nego jednu po jednu
<BotaniCar> to je bilo pocetno stanje, NIC1 je bio dodan h-v vswitchu i imao je IP iz 1.2.3.X segmenta, a menadzment interfejsu ( NIC2) sam samo dao adresu iz drugog segmenta. kad su pristekali oba uplinka ni u promptu samog h-v-a nisam imao TCP komunikativnost. Tak da dvojim da je OS pizdio (ali ne mogu iskljuciti jer smrdi na to ). 
<BotaniCar> Oj jest' :) 
<Mmike> phew
<Mmike> hbogner: to ti je frisko formatirani ext4?
<hbogner> Mmike, firsko da nemoze bit friskije
<Mmike> hbogner: lazyformatovoono
<hbogner> je, da reko jelly vec
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> ok onda
<Mmike> :)
<hbogner> zavrsio on to do sad vec :D
<dodobas> nginx proxy_cache skroz ok radi...
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ba3Rg0NELKE # jedan od prvih magove ex-Yu elektronske glazbe 
<datase> YouTube: Oliver Mandić - Dođe mi da vrisnem tvoje ime - 0:05:46 - 34697 views - 115 likes / 0 dislikes
<BotaniCar> *magova
<vileni> ima tko iskustva sa mysql replikacijom tablice sa jednim enginom u drugi engine? 
<Mmike> vileni: ako ne koristis rowbased replikaciju, it should work
<Mmike> uz sva sranja koja ti to donosi, dakako
<Mmike> (cak mislim da bi i row replikacija radila, ne sjecam se vise)
<Mmike> al' znam da sam ja tak mijenjao tablice
<Mmike> imam dva mastera, na backup masteru okinem: set sql_binlog=0;, alter table kra engine=InnoDB;
<Mmike> kad zavrsi, prebacim pronet na backup master, i ponovim ovo na now-disabled-one
<BotaniCar> *prebacim porn-et
<Mmike>  vileni bitan ti je ovaj 'set binlog=odjebi' da ti se ALTER ne propagira replikacijom
<rut> di smo stali muffin .. rjesio ?
<BotaniCar> rut: nisam ni poceo, cekam termin kad mi nece korisnici skakati po glavi jer ne mogu do servisa
<BotaniCar> hbogner: jesi se odlucio sto ces za storage trosit' 
<hbogner> BotaniCar, nisam jos, uletile druge hitnije stvari
<BotaniCar> ja sam skuzio da po ladicama imam~16TB diskovlja , pa da se okoristim tvojim iskustvom i sklepam nesto :)
<vileni> Mmike: ovaj set sql_binlog=0 je jednokratni ili ga moram vratiti poslije?
<vileni> nvm, gugl odgovorio :)
<Mmike> vileni: prouci razliku izmedju 'set' i 'set global'
<Mmike> s tim da set-global radi samo za novostvorene konekcije
<vileni> izmedju ostalog i to da je set_log_bin a ne set_binlog :)
<Mmike> set log_bin, da
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> ugl, zelis da se taj ALTER ne zapise u binlog
<vileni> Mmike: da, iako za ovaj slucaj nije toliko bitno
<hbogner> BotaniCar, 16tb, nije lose :d
<vileni> posto je tablica na masteru vec toku, a import u rds ju je pretvorio u innodb
<BotaniCar> Diskovi iz datacentra kojima je prosao produkcijski ciklus, steta da oodu u smece/donaciju 
<vileni> Mmike: imas ideju zasto bi ista tablica importana bila 20% veca u drugom engineu?
<jelly> BotaniCar: kod nas je produkcijski ciklus "dok ne krepa"
<Mmike> vileni: vise njih, ak mi kazes koji su engineti u igri moci cu probati biti konkretan :)
<BotaniCar> jelly: mi smo mali pa se nekak da, da sam velik kao vi, nebi se ni ja jebao s planiranjem zamjene niceg dok ne krepa 
<vileni> Mmike: pa tokudb i innodb :)
<Mmike> vileni: i koji ti je veci?
<vileni> inno
<Mmike> moguce da su oni fraktalni indeksi kompresiraniji
<Mmike> innodb je dost bloatan sto se tice samog storidza
<Mmike> daj mi pejstaj create table nekud
<Mmike> pogotovo je innodb sjebat ako nemas priamry key po integer koloni
<Mmike> nego imas kompozitni pk
<Mmike> svaki put kad se postgresa nekog dohvatim vidim koliko je to jebeniji proizvod
<Mmike> i koliko mu fali replikacija kak ju mysql ima :)
<vileni> zasto replikacija
<Mmike> pa nema takvu replikaciju
<Mmike> ova u mysqlu je pipljiva i trebas bit oprezan i znat sto radis
<Mmike> al' zato mosh svast napravi
<Mmike> t
<Mmike> ova u postgresu je jednostavnija al' nemas bas puno mogucnosti
<Mmike> moras imat master slave
<Mmike> sto kompllicira stvari, jer nemres imat dva mastera
<Mmike> a kad promoviras slave moras bit siguran da je master mrtav
<Mmike> i tak
<jelly> BotaniCar: alzo, uvijek iste diskove uzimati za sve servere
<BotaniCar> jelly: zato vlim intel, ne moram o tom brinuti, kontroleri ne jebu zid kao, na primjer, na dellu 
<jelly> a ne malo hp malo dell malo supermicro, pa malo diskovi od 300, malo od 600, malo 10k malo 15k
<BotaniCar> Meni je vendor shasija , kad god mogu birati, intel. Poslijedicn, s diskovima ciganim 
<jelly> a cija je sasija
<BotaniCar> Intelova, jasno , zadnjih 5 ploca koje smo kupovali nije ni islo u necije druge sasije ( supermicro ima neke modele u koje se mogu nagurati) 
<BotaniCar> https://scontent-fra3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xtf1/v/t1.0-9/12195808_1074073375938395_4288831593647959432_n.jpg?oh=8ba432fd4d7bbeb216a05e9ef07b6c72&oe=56AE06DD
<jelly> ah fuj
<jelly> tak je to valjda kad ne mozes dobit pristojne cijene za brand name
<BotaniCar> Ako intel nije brend, onda ne znam :) Druga je stvar kaj vasi brandovi imaju u cijenu ukalkulirano vodjenje cca 20 konzultanata na ruckove :) 
<jelly> brend je ono sto pise na kutiji i na maticnoj i na diskovima, isto
<BotaniCar> Moj punchline je u tom da ti od svog vendora dobijes bolju cijenu kad skuzi da ne mora platiti 30 ruckova, nego samo 3 :) Meni intel da normalnu cijenu i bez cjenjkanja :)
<BotaniCar> A: nastali smo evolucijom, od majmuna. B: Reko sam staromu da se po internetu hvalis da si nastao od majmuna, kaze da si najebao kad dodje doma A: Kad sam rekao Å¡ta si napisao veli baka: "Kaj je najgore i jesi nastal od majmuna."
<BotaniCar> Nije vic, prepisao s zida poznanika :) 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: serija se zove Hinterland
<Mmike> ili: Y Gwyll
<Mmike> pol serije pricaju na vel�kom :)
<Mmike> pre smijenso :)
<BotaniCar> Ahahaha :) Noted, thx
<BotaniCar> Odma' sam se Dokme sjetio :) 
<BotaniCar> Frajer je bas temeljit, brijem da sad vec bolje govori Irski nego vecina Iraca 
<Mmike> dokma
<Mmike> kakav lik
<Mmike> BotaniCar: ti ga znas od prije?
<BotaniCar> Mmike: nekaj smo skup pili jos dok ( bar ja ) s ITom nismo veze imali 
<BotaniCar> #onokad ti troskovi transporta ubiju isplativost HDD-a "iz vana" :( 
<BotaniCar> bu'm si SSD samsungica od 250G kupil dok idem doma
<Mmike> da
<BotaniCar> Zadnji put sam komponentu za ciljani PC kupio prije nego sam dete dobil :D
<Mmike> meni jos nije dosao moj samsungic iz amazona
<BotaniCar> :(
<BotaniCar> RH je trebala Slovencima prodati tu bodljikavu zicu o kojoj svi trube. Em imamo od prije, em mozemo bar neku pinku zaraditi, oni ce ju postaviti htjeli mi ili ne 
<Mmike> Epson XP-325 se neda instalirat pod ubuntuom
<Mmike> fail :(
<Mmike> neda se nit pod windowsima al' tamo odes na epson.sn (ili di vec) i onda te web vodi kaj moras napravit - i nakon pol sata (al' doslovno 30ak minuta) imas printer instaliran
<jelly> Epson FX-80 ftw
 * BotaniCar u ponedjeljak donira 2 laptopa sinovom vrticu
<BotaniCar> jedva cekam dvije reakcije, prvu kad uzmu laptope, drugu kad skuze da nema windowsa gore :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: kulike si platil malishu ? 
<jelly> jesi tutnuo ubuntu
<BotaniCar> Nego kaj ! 
<jelly> mmmm... Fedoru!
<jelly> kajjaznam
<BotaniCar> ubuntu je gore, sad gledam za neki softver koji bi snimio snapshot i dao tetama da da revertaju na njega kad klinci sjebu 
<BotaniCar> Nekaj takvo sam davno koristio u call centru zbog radoznalih djelatnika, ali se vise ni imena ne sjecam 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: ma nist, 400 kuna plinter i jos 400 kuna tinte - iako ima zamjenskih za tipa 150 sam kaj sam tijo prvi set da bude pravi )
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ja sam se svaki put speko s zamjenskima, vise ni ne pokusavam 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: ove, za taj model, su navodno totalno ok
<Mmike> zato sam i uzeo taj
<BotaniCar> :) I ja sam uvijek uzimao po preporuci :) To je , valjda, kao i s majstorima. Tebi napravi super, preporucis, frajer totalno sve sjebe 
<rut> a sto ce ti soft za to . napravi korisnika koji nije sudoer i nemaju kaj zeznut :)
<BotaniCar> rut: ako to napravim, na sebe prebacujem angazman bilo kakve administracije. 
<rut> a i da je sudoer stavi pass da nije 123
<rut> pa ja bi odmah . samo radi teta :)
<jelly> lool "nemaju kaj zeznut :)"
<jelly> pa klinci ce provalit i zeznut sve sto ide
<rut> a jelly kaj mogu zeznut ?
<BotaniCar> ne da mi se, vec sad sam im obecao da cu stvar softverski drzati urednom. Hocu rec, nije mi tesko, ali ako dio mogu anulirati snapshotom .. 
<rut> mrezne postavke . trazit ce pass .. itd itd .. mogu samo ikonice pobrisat
<jelly> butat sa svog sticka, promijenit root password i rusvaj
<Mmike> daklem, isntalirao sam sad neki drugi epson jer za ovaj nemam drivere
<Mmike> (iako vjerojatno imam ppd na CDu negdje)
<BotaniCar> rut: to su klinci od 2-6 godina, mi ne mozemo pojmiti nacine na koji ce "sjebat". Uzmi u obzir da su i tete analfabete, obrisana desktop ikona ce trigerirati da me zovu 
<Mmike> trebalo mu 8 minuta da isprinta :)
<rut> muffin vise bi posla imao da si im dao sa prozorima nego ovako 
<BotaniCar> jelly: ako mi i jedan klinac chroota u svoj enviroment i napraviista, kupujem mu novi laptop za doma ! :) 
<BotaniCar> rut: znam, nije mi u cilju generirati volonterske radne sate
<rut> a jesu tete cemu ?
<BotaniCar> Uff.
<rut> MILF ili stare babe
<BotaniCar> Uff, samo to cu rec' 
<rut> pa meni onda nebi bio problem volontirat .. samo da nisam doma
<jelly> BotaniCar: a i to sto velis
<BotaniCar> Mogu im proslijediti toj kontakt :)
<rut> daleko sam 
<BotaniCar> jelly: al' ne zezeam se, u ovo uopce ulazim u nadi da ce neko dete koje nema doma uvjeta pokazati mrvu zainteresiranosti, za klince mi nece biti tesko ni neku radionicu napraviti
<BotaniCar> rut: e,sad,za dobru zeMsku sam se znao fanj daleko voziti :) 
<rut> aaa bilo je tako nekada .. vise NE
<rut> sad nek ona vozi radi mene :))
<BotaniCar> velis, prokleta alimentacija, ni za benzin se vise nema :)
<rut> a cuj .. za vlak se uvjek ima :)
<BotaniCar> Ako krenes vlakom .. dok stignes ce ti trebati viagra za bilo sto :)
<rut> necemo se sad vrijedat .. pa nisam bas tak star .. 
<rut> hidraulika jos radi :) pumpa je na cca 90% snage
<BotaniCar> rut: ne vrijedjam ja tebe nego prosjecnu brzinu vlaka :)
<BotaniCar> Moram vidjeti koliko kostaju i koji je primjeren najmladjoj dobi , od arduino/lego constructor setova. Brijem da bi to bio pun pogodak za malce
<rut> ma i brzina do Zg je OK .. j* je tamo cekanje u KC .. to traje
<BotaniCar> Kak mislis OK ? Zadnji put sam u OS vlakom putovao 6h ili vise. Pred 10 godina doduse
<rut> pa kojim putem .. brek broda ili KC ?
<BotaniCar> Mislim da KC. 
<rut> os-kc - 3 sata
<rut> i od kc - zg recimo sat
<BotaniCar> I dalje pun klinac vremena za koliko ? 350km ?
<rut> tj. neznam koliko ima KC-ZG .. nisam se nikad vozio 
<rut> a j* ... 
<rut> karta je cca 120kn mislim . a toliko je samo autoput do zg
<rut> a dodes za 2h 
<rut> ma ok je meni vlakom al da to krace traje .. mozak na pasu i samo uzivas
<BotaniCar> Ja sam volio vlakove zbog mogucnosti da proseces i zapalis jednu u medjuprostoru 
<BotaniCar> Nda, i cuganja u vlaku ! :) 
<rut> nego da se mi vratimo na tvoje core prozore .. ja to nisam nikad ni vidio kak to izgleda
<rut> sto nema gui ?.. samo cmd ?
<jelly> PowerShell i remote CLI
<jelly> ko linuxi, samo bolje!
<rut> znaci nema kliktanja ? 
<BotaniCar> Ne samo da nema gui nego je vecina rila iscupana iz njih ( ono kaj sam iznad napisao da pol kernela fali). Milina su, minimalan footprint, rade .. ne znam kaj jos rec
<jelly> (tak sam bar čuo)
<rut> pa kak ip adresu promjenis 
<BotaniCar> s/rila/rola/
<jelly> rut: powershellom
<jelly> DUH
<BotaniCar> rut: imas "ncurses" meni ili powershell
<rut> pa dobro . al sigurno je kobasa od komande ?
<jelly> ko i svaki powershell, al Tab radi
<BotaniCar> ili, ako imas mreznu spojivost, mozes svu administraciju obavljati s kante koja ima GUI
<rut> i vjerovatno nema neke logike unix/linux/cisco 
<jelly> bas sam se zacudio kad je shrinkanje .vhdx bila komanda kraca od 150 znakova
<BotaniCar> ne znam,ja sam pristran u kontekstu da mi je sve super, pa tako i ovo. najsuper mi je sto je powershell sve slicniji bashu
<jelly> ^_^
<BotaniCar> Nda, dodatni smijeh je da je OS tak strippan da vendori ne nude AV za njega, nema napadne povrsine :)
<rut> aj mi napisi komandu za postavit ip adresu ?
<jelly> #onokad rotacija logova puca zadnjih 6 mjeseci
<jelly> -rw-r----- 1 root root 41179273346 Nov  5 13:44 /var/log/maillog.processed
<BotaniCar> netsh in ip add address "Local Area Connection" 10.0.0.2 255.0.0.0
<rut> hahahahhaha
<rut> ma daj .. sve mi jasno .. 
<BotaniCar> Set-NetIPAddress [[-IPAddress] <String[]> ] [-AddressFamily <AddressFamily[]> ] [-AddressState <AddressState[]> ] [-AsJob] [-CimSession <CimSession[]> ] [-IncludeAllCompartments] [-InterfaceAlias <String[]> ] [-InterfaceIndex <UInt32[]> ] [-PassThru] [-PolicyStore <String> ] [-PreferredLifetime <TimeSpan> ] [-PrefixLength <Byte> ] [-PrefixOrigin <PrefixOrigin[]> ] [-SkipAsSource <Boolean> ] [-SuffixOrigin <SuffixOrigin[]> ] [-ThrottleLimit 
<BotaniCar> <Int32> ] [-Type <Type[]> ] [-ValidLifetime <TimeSpan> ] [-Confirm] [-WhatIf] [ <CommonParameters>]
<jelly> eeee netsh, to sam jos na 2003 koristio
<BotaniCar> Ovome si se nadao ? :D
<rut> samo ti trosi to pa se pitaj zasto ti nerade 2 subneta 
<BotaniCar> rut: bas znas biti kretenast :) 
<rut> pa kak to moze radit ista na mrezi ?
<jelly> "koristio" as in "copy/pasteao naredbe koje je vendor napisao"
<BotaniCar> rut: "Nisam ni probao, ali jebo te to", kazes :)
<BotaniCar> jelly: to su mi najdraza koristenja ! :)
<rut> oni su to isfurali .. nagurali sto su pokrali od unixa/linuxa .. upakirali u sranje od prozora
<rut> i to nemoze radit nikak dobro 
<BotaniCar> Aj prvo probaj, pa sudi. ne volim razgovore u kojima se vatreno drvi o nepoznatom
<BotaniCar> ( osim kad to ja iniciram, naravo )
<rut> pa nemam sto probat jer nemoze biti dobro kad je sklepano da drzi vodu 
<BotaniCar> Odkud ideja da je sklepano? Sto uopce "sklepano" znaci u kontekstu ovog razgovora ? 
<BotaniCar> Da nije BSD ? Nije. 
<BotaniCar> Govnas bezveze :)
<jelly> to stoji, ak mi neko prica kak je nesto super ili nesto grozno, a da nije zaprljao ruke s tim i idealno jos 2 alternative, nema se sta raspravljati
<jelly> dodje majstor u #debian veli kak je njemu Debian 8 super, i misli da ce se sad svi sjatiti oko njega pomoc
<rut> ma sto imam bezveze pricat .. koliko ti se puta network stack zblesao na win ?
<BotaniCar> rut: na ovim serverima jos ni jednom.
<rut> radi gluposti .. sto nema opce veze sa mrezom 
<rut> pa zato i jesu goli i nema niceg jer da ima 2-3 stvari vise pljas
<BotaniCar> jelly: meni je tak bed sto sam nesposoban pratiti rascjepkane chatove tamo, pogotovo kad pogledam jednom u pol sata. Fakat sam se tam nacitao svega :)
<jelly> nasim windows adminima na 2008 i 2012 se nikad nije network stack zblesio.  Neke stvari nisu znali slozit, neke stvari ne rade uopce, ali ono sto se jednom slozi, radi
<BotaniCar> jelly: brijem da rut izjednacava (pre)nakrcani desktop OS i server OS .. 
<rut> aj aj .. vidjet cemo kak cete jos dugo te core prozore vrtit
<rut> pitat cu te za godinu dana !
<BotaniCar> Sad im je osma godina. 
<rut> dobro . pitat cu te za godinu 
<BotaniCar> Al, nece dugo, akd se jednom izdaju Windows Server Nano
<jelly> pogotovo se 2012 cini bolji jer vise nemas posebno Broadcom, posebno Intel drivere za VLAN, Teaming... nego je konacno to native
<rut> osma godina . koliko updejta ?
<BotaniCar> rut: ni ne brojim 
<jelly> svaki mjesec jedan update, pa racunaj, ne?
<BotaniCar> :D
<rut> e onda ne pricaj .. 8 godina popravljaju (i vise) sto su ukrali od drugih 
<jelly> za razliku od svih drugih?
<rut> odoh pusit
<BotaniCar> rut: biram da stavim naglasak na to da se trude popraviti. 
 * jelly gleda 500 patcheva za applyat na RHEL
 * jelly ignorira
 * BotaniCar se okine smijat' na "jelly ignorira" :) 
<jelly> cilj je sve te RHELe virtualizirat i prebacit na neku normalnu distru
<BotaniCar> Radije mi, jelly, reci - jel ajvar pre sladak ? 
<jelly> pa... onih sat vremena koliko je trajao, bio je mrvicu presladak
<rut> i tak .. di smo stali .. aj nemoj ti updejtat 20-30 tih updejtova (a necu ni spominjat da svaki taj update restarta network stack)
 * BotaniCar takes notes
<rut> pa ces vidit kak bude stala mreza 
<jelly> BotaniCar: ali da dobijem jos jednu teglicu istog takvog opet bi nestao istom brzinom!
<jelly> wink wink
<BotaniCar> rut: pricas gluposti, na nevidjeno. Ajmo poceti s "nemoj updateati" , zakaj bi to napravio ? 
<BotaniCar> jelly: ACK :) 
<rut> pa ostavi da radi bez updejtova pa ces vidjet
<rut> stuc stuc stuc 
<jelly> rut: best practice za windowse su redovni updatei
<rut> pa naravno i zato i radi 8g :)
<jelly> a kao anegdota, za nesto sto se nije updatealo, imali smo uptime 1200 dana na jednoj 2003 instalaciji.  Prije 4 godine je nestalo struje, inace bi uptime bio 8 godina
<BotaniCar> rut: mene placaju da sistemasim, a ti kao argument stavis "ajde nemoj raditi svoj posao" :) Jebenmu :)
<jelly> u tom trenutku je izveden P2V, i sad je opet uptime od kad je virtualiziran
<BotaniCar> jelly: legacy apps ? 
<jelly> 2-3 puta unatrag legacy
 * BotaniCar se smijucka, od muke
<jelly> gasi se od 2009 :-)
<BotaniCar> imam i ja takvih :( 
<rut> imas imas .. i problem da nemos 2 mreze pingat :P
<BotaniCar> rut: reci, jesi ti i na radnom mjestu takav kakav se gradis sad dok chatamo ? :)
<jelly> rut: i to spada u konfiguraciju neceg novog sto se do sad nije koristilo
<rut> pa imao sam danas jednog pacijenta koji je trazio tuntu samba server .. 
<jelly> kad bi dao Linux hipervizor Mmiketu u ruke da ga slozi, imao bi potpuno isti simptom :-)
<BotaniCar> :D
<jelly> jer bi mu bilo prvi put i treba vremena skuziti kak napravit 2 default rute na linuxima da rade
<rut> onda sam bio ovakav 
<jelly> jednom kad se to prouci, debagira i podesi, dalje ce vrlo vjerojatno radit
<rut> eto .. i ja se nadam da hoce 
<rut> muffin znas kak je .. kad ne dobis par dana onda si malo nervozan i nabrijan :P
<BotaniCar> rut: ja sam ozenjen, meni je normalno stanje da ne dobi'm :) Zato sam tako otresit stalno :)
<rut> pa tim gore meni sto ti po zakonu to mozes trazit i trebas dobit 
<rut> ja nemam nikakve papire :)
<BotaniCar> A ja sam se sav pretvorio u oko! Ima zakon na temelju kojeg mogu supruzi doci i reci ( da prostite ) "daj pi*ke" ?! 
<rut> naravno da ima .. ili vrati kartice .. ne vozi auto .. trazi si novi stan 
<rut> a brate mili .. stiti ih drzava ko lickog medu pa se jos tako ponasaju .. di je tome kraj 
<BotaniCar> Gates ulaze 2 mil'jarde baksi u R&D energetskog sektora 
<jelly> on to vec neko vrijeme... pred par godina je isao s kinezima ulozit za istrazivanje Th reaktora
<BotaniCar> ne znam dokle su dosli s projektom generianja klope iz algi od pred par godina, idem bas bacit oko na gugl
<jelly> kada ode djevojka na konju... bacam oči!
<BotaniCar> http://www.gs1.org/docs/gpc/GS1_Combined_Published_Schema_01062014.zip
<BotaniCar> pardon
<BotaniCar> #onokad srednjim klikom kliknes da bacis chat u fokus 
<jelly> pkak
<jelly> #onokad raid10 na 8-10 diskova daje ukupno average rate:     142 MB/s
<BotaniCar> si mu ti stavio kvotu negdje ? 
<jelly> ne, samo je kontroler star 10 godina i valjda ima cpu od 300MHz
<dodobas> e Mmike jesi kombinirao kad CTE a da imas rekurzivni i ne rekurzivni expression
<dodobas> uglavnom, rjesenje je da oba deklariras da su rekurzivni
<dodobas> tj. da SVE deklariras kao rekurzivne
<BotaniCar> Mmike: dash opa ? :) 
 * BotaniCar kopa za war skriptama na arhivskom disku :D
<BotaniCar> opche nisam op-abusement skripte stavio na bota :)
<jelly> ObMANDARINE IMA LI NARUDŽBI ZA OVU RUNDU
<BotaniCar> jelly: ja bi 2 vrece. Onaj "alternativni" OPG kaj sam imao na umu cuva podatke o sebi kao zmija noge, pa cu i ja svoje noFce tak' sakrit' od njih.
<jelly> BotaniCar: alzo manje vreće su se podebljale sa 6 na 7 kila za istu cijenu
<BotaniCar> vreca =6kg
<BotaniCar> Finjak ! 
<BotaniCar> velim,dvije bi. 
<jelly> pišem
<BotaniCar> kad trosim 802.1Q, i ne pridjelim PVID portu, on ga dobije automaCki, ne dobije nista ili je vendor-policy specific ?
<jelly> obično je default VLAN1
<jelly> untagged
<vileni> jelly: mandarine za sljedeci tjedan?
<jelly> vileni: da!
<vileni> moze 10
<jelly> k
<BotaniCar> CEK! Moze i na komad ? :)
<vileni> BotaniCar: mi to u tonama
<vileni> volim skakati u bazen mandarina
<BotaniCar> Danas mi je youtube ponudio da gledam nekog mladca kako se kupa u kadi punoj pepsija. Dobro, sto sam prije toga morao pogldati da mi yt to predlozi ?!
<vileni> ja vecinu linkova otvaram inkognito
<vileni> ni curi neda da otvori nesto na mom youtube accountu :)
<BotaniCar> ja supruzi dam, poslije mi fino dodje kao izgovor ako mi se po ekranu pojavljuju pizdarije :)
<jelly> pa dobro, pepsi je sad bolji od kole
<BotaniCar> Ne ulazim u procjenu, meni je oboje fino i moram bezat' od toga jer sam neumjeren ; ali kupanje u tome .. brijem da bi me pojelo zivog :) 
<jelly> ak skida kamenac, mozda skida i salo??
<BotaniCar> pfft, a tak ti sexy stoji majmuncic u prefiksu :)
<Mmike> dodobas: ne bas, trudio sam se koliko mogu izbjec rekurzivne izraze
<Mmike> jer uzmu memorije za popizdit
<BotaniCar> jelly ! dze imas sala ?
<jelly> imam hlace broj 38 sirina, 31 duzina
<jelly> previously (pred 15 godina ;-) 32 sirina, 31 duzina :-)
 * Mmike se upravo izvagao, imam 113 kila
<Mmike> doduse, obucen, ali
<BotaniCar> Kak si skupio 6 konfekcijskih brojeva misicha ?! 
<jelly> postojanim usporavanjem metabolizma
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ja imam 90 jebenti :) I znaj da ti je to zato kaj ne ides na party vise 
<dodobas> Mmike: a nemos puno napravit kad ti treba hierarhija
<Mmike> dodobas: mosh subselectat :D
<dodobas> tesko... 
<dodobas> ne znam kako :)
<jelly> > vSphere Web Client includes significant performance improvements: The performance improvements include right-click menus that are visible and usable four times faster
<BotaniCar> Iha!
<BotaniCar> Jel mogu to i za windowse napravit' ? :) 
<jelly> to i radi kak treba samo pod windowsima
<jelly> i radilo je u Chrome na Ubuntu 12.04 kako-tako, a u istom Chrome na Debianu nikako
<jelly> moram probat na laptopu al sam upgradeo ubuntu na 14.04
<BotaniCar> W: Failed to fetch http://http.debian.net/debian/dists/wheezy/non-free/binary-i386/Packages  Something wicked happened resolving 'http.debian.net:http' #tja
<jelly> BotaniCar: sad se zove httpredir.debian.org ali i staro ime bi trebalo radit
<jelly> pogotovu sto je krace za pisat
<BotaniCar> kad curlam url baci se na httpredir , probat' cu opet za sat vremena, tko zna sto je 
<BotaniCar> Mislim, necu, za sat vremena sam doma :) 
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NvPZ0P8lGRA
<datase> YouTube: Crna macka beli macor - muzika agresijaaaa - 0:03:27 - 108120 views - 202 likes / 5 dislikes
<jelly> da... na buntu jos uvijek to fleshovinje radi
<jelly> i fakat je nesto brze
<jelly> prije: kliknes, cekas; kliknes, cekas;  sad: kliknes, otvori odmah, al neke stvari se vide a samo neke koje treba refreshat cekas
 * BotaniCar ceka da izbace HTML5 klijent pa da pocne pravi smijeh
<jelly> nagradno pitanje: kak poslat browseru Alt-F1 i Alt-F2 u Unityju :-)
<jelly> mogu promijenit konzolu na trecu, petu i sestu... iz ocitih razloga nisam probao Alt-F4 ;-)
<Vlado9A3CY> dobar dan :)
<jelly> bilo je: su -; chvt 1
<Mmike> su -; ?
<jelly> pseudokod
<jelly> #onokad mali korisnik ne zna staviti sleep između slanja mailova pa hoće "limit" od 100000 poruka/sat
<Mmike> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stellarator
<Mmike> k'o da sam ja davao ime :)
<jelly> VIRTUALATOR
<Mmike> Treba nauciti velski!
<Mmike> To je jezik!
<Mmike> "Ti'n cael crwydro I lefydd braf iawn!"
<Mmike> Kakav fakin klingonski!
#ubuntu-hr 2015-11-06
<jelly> http://www.washingtonpost.com/sf/business/2015/11/05/net-of-insecurity-the-kernel-of-the-argument/
<dodobas> yutro
<BotaniCar> Kakvo ugodno jutro, 228 celzijanera u Umagu ( https://scontent-fra3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xft1/v/t1.0-9/12189776_10153585661903046_474335785262379464_n.jpg?oh=30940219534a00e823e22af682b15635&oe=56CBC99D ) 
<BotaniCar> jelly: ako nije kasno, ja bi +1 vrecicu mandarina ( zbirno 3 za mene )
<hbogner> o/
<BotaniCar> Why is sand called sand ? https://scontent-fra3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xap1/v/t1.0-0/q81/s600x600/12190071_818188618293328_1393138372809041020_n.jpg?oh=151ea99350ce81ef448d1e0400d3d789&oe=56AF702A 
<weshmashian> mornin'
<Mmike> weshmashian: oooo
<weshmashian> e, jel' neko cuo/koristio/imao iskustava sa talentarium.hr?
<Mmike> weshmashian: jutarnja? :)
<weshmashian> Mmike: ae, vec neko vrijeme :)
<Mmike> weshmashian: eeee :) i?
<Mmike> talentarium,hr, to je od Powera, jelda?
<weshmashian> neam pojma :)
<weshmashian> Member of the board: Ivan Marković, director
<weshmashian> pa ak je to on, onda da, ako ne, neznaaaam :)
<Mmike> yup, to je on :)
<Mmike> weshmashian: kaj, muvas on? :)
<weshmashian> Mmike: jok, zanima me dal' neko ima iskustva s njihovim headhuntanjem
<Mmike> nope, sorry
<Mmike> obrut: jelly, vi ste perl dase
<Mmike> jel' znate za neki interaktivni debugger za perl?
<dodobas> Mmike: Python ? :)
<Mmike> ne, perl
<dodobas> pa sto ne prepises u Pythonu pa onda debugiras :) 
<jelly> Mmike: osim perl -d ...?
<Mmike> dodobas: osh ti prepisat, soma kuna ti platim?
<weshmashian> from * import *? :)
<dodobas> Mmike: koliko linija perla ?
<Mmike> dodobas: oko 30k
<dodobas> dakle soma kuna po liniji, to bi cak moglo biti dovoljno ...
<BotaniCar> https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2015/11/passwords_by_ma.html
<Mmike> dodobas: nisam nit mislio :)
<Mmike> dodobas: da ti netko da pol kune po svakom prokenju, sad bi i ti i ja bili bogati :)
<BotaniCar> Mogu ja dobit' neku paru jer vi kenjuckate ? Treba mi .. za mandarine :) 
<Mmike> mrzim perl
<Mmike> mrzim ga
<Mmike> jebnote usranog jezika za popizdit nac nesto 
<jelly> BotaniCar: pisem, trebalo bi ici 
<BotaniCar> jelly: thx
<dodobas> Mmike: pa posalji problem upstream :)
<Mmike> e nesh vise ti hamburgera jest samnom, nesh!
<dodobas> nesh ni ti uzivat u mom ugodnom drustvu, nesh!
<dodobas> a ja sam za jest hamburgere i tako vec osigurao malo bolje cice... za gledat !
<Mmike> ne vjerujem ti
<BotaniCar> Bolje cice od mmiketovih ? Jedino ako su zenske, a i onda je dvojbeno.
<BotaniCar> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1056693297674165&set=a.491380170872150.119693.100000005151916&type=3
<dodobas> BotaniCar: a naravno da jesu
<BotaniCar> dodobas: uopce nisi gay
<dodobas> BotaniCar: ma jesam, nemas brige ...
<BotaniCar> *phew* inace imam posla samo s inline rolerima i nepatvorenim pederima, pa da mi ne narusis prosjek ! :) 
<Mmike> obrut: ($$$$) kao parametri funkcije znaci da ih moze bit arbitrarno ?
<Mmike> arbitrarno :D
<ivoks> Mmike: http://www.amazon.de/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=hp_dndlpen_iden/?nodeId=505016
<ivoks> tebe covjek treba za ruku voditi
<Mmike> if ( /\@$plat/ )
<Mmike>                     {
<Mmike>                       /^\s*(\S+)\s*\@$plat.*:\s*(.*?)\s*$/ ;
<Mmike>                       $disabled{$1}= $2 if not exists $disabled{$1};
<Mmike>                     }
<Mmike> jebem ti perl, da ti jebem perl
<Mmike> da ti jebem perl 
<Mmike> ivoks: e, i? kaj dalje?
<Mmike> imam 'contact our carriers'
<BotaniCar> Jel se skolska naobrazba ( O.Å . / S.Å . ) stecena u Dubaiu priznaje kod nas ? 
<ivoks> odes na svoje ordere
<ivoks> https://www.amazon.de/gp/css/order-history?ie=UTF8&ref_=yo_mob_des&
<Mmike> ok, i onda?
<ivoks> sta ti pise za stanje tvoje narudzbe?
<Mmike> "Dispatched", zelenim slovima
<ivoks> eto, nije delivered
<ivoks> znaci znaju da ti ja paket u prometu
<Mmike> i kak da pitam di je kaj je?
<ivoks> dok je u stanju dispatched, imas opciju track package ili nesto takvo
<ivoks> i samo onda mozes postaviti pitanje kome je poslano
<ivoks> uvijek mozes kontaktirati i reselera
<Mmike> http://splivalo.hr/m/amazon-myorder.png
<Mmike> di imam taj track package?
<ivoks> order details
<ivoks> to ti je cak amazon poslao
<Mmike> pod 'order details' imam samo broj kartice moje, slicicu mastercarda, i izracun cijene - artikal + postarina + porez = ukupno
<Mmike> nist drugo
<ivoks> za to im cak mozes poslati mail direktno
<Mmike> di? na koji mail?
<ivoks> https://www.amazon.de/gp/help/contact-us/general-question.html
<ivoks> mozes ih i nazvati
<ivoks> tj., oni ce tebe nazvati
<Mmike> ivoks: 
<Mmike> pa 
<Mmike> cek :)
<ivoks> odi na https:////www.amazon.de/gp/help/contact-us/general-question.html
<ivoks> odi na https://www.amazon.de/gp/help/contact-us/general-question.html
<ivoks> tamo odaberi narudzbu
<Mmike> KAK JA TO NISAM MOGO NAC?!
<Mmike> ivoks: da, jesam, zvalo me, sad cekam
<ivoks> pa us 'tell us more about your issue' 'where's my stuff'
<ivoks> ok
<ivoks> nisi mogao naci jer si Mmike 
<Mmike> di si iti nasao taj url?
<Mmike> ivoks: hvala! :D
<BotaniCar> U Pekingu pao prvi snijeg
<Mmike> ivoks: daklem, izgleda da je zajeb bio sto sam, kad sam pred 101 godinu otvorio amazon.com account (za kindle i to), unio adresu sa slovom SH, a u amazonnu se to zapisalo kao A s kruzicem ili tak neki drek
<Mmike> medjutim to sam promijenio kad sam pisao delivery address
<Mmike> i pise mi u orderu 'antuna soljana' (jer ne podrzavaju nasa slova)
<Mmike> medjutim, veli lik, izgleda da je ostalo to A sa kruzicem pa valjda zato nije isporuceno
<Mmike> ugl, ispravio je adresu, napravio novi order, trebalo bi doc za 10 dana
<Mmike> ivoks: thnx jos jednom
<Mmike> ivoks: jos kad bi mi rekao di si nasao taj URL, jer ja nisam to uspio naci, a pol amazona sam proklikaoi
<ivoks> Mmike: otisao sam na guugle
<ivoks> google
<ivoks> i upisao 'amazon contact'
<ivoks> i stisnuo enter
<Mmike> :D
<Mmike> jbg
<ivoks> onda sam uzeo misa
<ivoks> u desnu ruku
<Mmike> to mi nije palo na pamet
<ivoks> al mozes i s lijevom
<Mmike> tko mi kriv kad na amazon.com gledam :)
<Mmike> ivoks: duzan pivce! :)
<ivoks> jesu ti rekli sta?
<Mmike> da, zvao me lik nazad
<Mmike> napravio novi order
<Mmike> i poslat ce ponovo
<Mmike> i pojavio mi se novi order sad u 'my orders'
<ivoks> eto vidis
<ivoks> salji si ubrzanom metodom
<ivoks> ne radi amazona, vec radi nasih panjeva
<ivoks> onda ce te i zvati i pitati kad si doma
<ivoks> i jel ti i kavu jos moze donijeti
<ivoks>  Falls Sie Ihre Spracheinstellungen versehentlich geändert haben, gehen sie auf Spracheinstellungen ändern unter Mein Konto um sie auf Deutsch zurückzustellen. 
<ivoks> a?
<Mmike> Natuerlich! :)
<Mmike> da, nigdje na amazonu nema kontakta
<dodobas> koji je ono ok sajt za skinut koji ebook
<Mmike> to bi i ja tijo znat :(
<pkiller> ivoks: kaže da ako si slučajno promijenio jezik možeš ga vratiti na njemački u postavkama
<jelly> sve sto sam razumio je Konto
<ivoks> o majku mu
<ivoks> dobijem SMS:
<pkiller> eto prednosti kad pričaš više jezika :)
<ivoks> 'Postovani, nedjelja 08. studenti je RADNI DAN. Idemo delati!'
<pkiller> džizs krajst i ti jebeni izbori
<pkiller> vrijeme kada se sjetiš da postoji sms marketing :)
<jelly> samo znam da cu glasati niti za hdz niti za sdp, nego za nekog treceg
<pkiller> jel Å¡alju sa amazon.de u hrvatsku?
<jelly> also: niti za bandica ;-)
<pkiller> jelly: kad će doći vrijeme u hrvatskoj da se glasa za nekoga a ne protiv nekoga :)
<hbogner> jelly, markicka?
<hbogner> :D
<jelly> moze
<jelly> s njom znam na cemu sam!
<pkiller> jelly: ako zbog takvih kao ti se razvodne glasovi i dobije HDZ nemoj mi poslije plakat :)
<jelly> pkiller: nek dobije, sdp si je sam kriv zbog toga
<pkiller> ja sam za totalitarnu vlast ili monarhiju tako da samo teoretiziram... gledam iz vana. nemam nikakvih preferencija.
<pkiller> ali vidim da svi samo seru po trenutnoj vlasti, i to im je jedini argument. A gledano psihološki, nesigurni ljudi bez argumenata napadaju uspješne da bi sebe uzdigli
<pkiller> nitko nema nešto za koga bi ja recimo fanatično propagirao neku ideologiju... svi su više manje šuplji i prozirni... nemaju nikakvih konkretnih ideja ni riješenja. A riješenja koja predlažu su toliko nerealna da se čak i mediji sprdaju sa njima
<pkiller> a ne pomaže ni AdSense kada je slika karamarka u njemu :)
<pkiller> nego jel naručujete u hrvatsku sa amazon.de? i jel vam stiže roba?
<Mmike> pkiller: to je neka sala sad? :)
<pkiller> Mmike: pa vidim da se mučiš pa ono... :)
<Mmike> :P
<Mmike> ti si neki dodobasov kompa? :)
<jelly> roba ili "roba"??
<pkiller> jelly: roba :)
<pkiller> za "robu" nema potrebe preko interneta :)
<pkiller> ma gle ti amazona
<pkiller> http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/3770438906?ref_=pd_ys_ir_all_fb_1
<pkiller> recomended for you
<pkiller> trip on memory lane... to imam negdje na tavanu na francuskom od prije 25 godina. kako to zna Amazon?
<jelly> kak ne bi znao
<pkiller> trazim La divina comedia na originalnom talijanskom
<pkiller> ako netko zna di bi to mogao kupit/nac
<jelly> projekt gutenberg?
<pkiller> necu ja to citat na kompu
<pkiller> a nemam e-reader... bar dok ne pojeftini onaj A4 od sony-a :)
<pkiller> http://pro.sony.com/bbsc/ssr/show-digitalpaper/resource.solutions.bbsccms-assets-show-digitalpaper-digitalpaper.shtml?PID=I:digitalpaper:digitalpaper
<BotaniCar> ... VMware preporučuje instalaciju open-vm-toolsa ... 
<Mmike> srce ti
<Mmike> spalim
<dodobas> Mmike: otvori prozor... malo svjezeg zraka, srčeko :)
<Mmike> dodobas: s tobom ne pricam, ti ne samo da me zajebavas nego u tome i uzivas!
<hbogner> Mmike, kad se daz zajebavat :D
<dodobas> Mmike: ja sam tvoje spasenje :)
<Mmike> propo mi rucalk :(
<Mmike> dodobas: jesi za hambac? :D
<dodobas> :D :D 
<hbogner> ha ha ha
<dodobas> Mmike: ne stignem danas
<Mmike> weshmashian: jesl' tu ili sastancis?
<BotaniCar> Dakle, definicija romanticnog vikenda je: ono kad spavas koliko ti je volja, u hotelu, a jedini prekidi su seks i klopa !
<dodobas> prije... zena je otisla na more, a ja konacno mogu zavrsti ono sto sam poceo prije 10 dana ...
<BotaniCar> Ako zena ode na more nema seksa ( koji smijes priznati ) ! 
<ivoks> ja cu glasati za hrvatsku stranku reda
<ivoks> nikad cuo za njih, ali imaju cool ime
<ivoks> HRVATSKA ZORA STRANKA NARODA
<ivoks> ovi bi vodili drzavu, a ne znaju ni ime stranke sloziti
<ivoks> http://www.hrvatska-stranka-reda.hr/index.html
<ivoks> masala
<ivoks> web nisu mijenjali od '91.
<pkiller> ja bi osnovao Stranku Internetskih Korisnika :)
<pkiller> SIK
<pkiller> to si bar siguran da dok ne stigne online izbori.... neće nitko glasat za tebe :)
<ivoks> UELANITE SE
<ivoks> možete proeitati sve
<pkiller> god bless UTF-8
<ivoks> Hrvatska Stranka Reda ima Program
<BotaniCar> ivoks: u kojoj si uopce izbornoj jedinici ? Kak su prelomili Zabreg na dva dijela, ja sam se nasao u i.j. koja ne nudi ni jednog od mojih favorita .. 
<Mmike> who cares?
<Mmike> NE GLASAJ ZA SDP/HDZ
<Mmike> the rest is not relevant
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ni banditica, ni Onu Babu Koja Bi da Fukamo Samo Vagine, to je default. 
<ivoks> ma za nikog
<ivoks> BotaniCar: 2.
<BotaniCar> ivoks: onda ti je izbor sjebat koliko i meni :( 
<ivoks> zagreb je hdz podijelio jos devedesetih
<BotaniCar> Ae
<ivoks> https://branitelji.gov.hr/UserDocsImages//OS//MBRH_prirucnik.pdf
<pkiller> najs
<ivoks> U ovome priručniku koristi se distribucija 
<ivoks> Xubuntu
<ivoks> str. 16
<ivoks> modificirali su xubuntu
<ivoks> stavili svoje logoe
<BotaniCar> xfce (str.12 ) su ostavili na miru. 
<BotaniCar> Dokument je skroz korektno napisan
<pkiller> mislim svaka čast 
<hbogner> opaa
<pkiller> samo da ne ostane na pilot projektu
<BotaniCar> Tko god je pisao, imao je posla s korisnicima :) Objasnjenje akcija je skroz suvislo, medju prvim su opisali kak' ubiti smrznutu aplikaciju - znaju da nitko ne cita prirucnik dok ne zasere :) 
<hbogner> to je jucer objavljeno
<hbogner> fora
<pkiller> definitivno je kul... ali šta oni očekuju da korisnik bude u sudoers grupi?
<BotaniCar> A ti ocekujes ista manje ? Trenutno su im, ako se ne varam, korisnici lokalni administratori. nemo'sh obnoc nekom uzeti ovlasti, a da ti istovremeno bude sretan korisnik
<pkiller> hehe... ja mislio Active directory i te shemie
<pkiller> shemice
<BotaniCar> Mozes ti biti u ADu i lokalni gazda, istovremeno :)
<pkiller> hm... ali koliko se ja sjecam moras se "prelogirat" ili ne?
<BotaniCar> jok, ako neki servis treba dodatne ovlasti bude ti izbacio prompt
<BotaniCar> logiras se kao domena\korisnik, a ako zatrebas nekaj kao admin ili "run as" pa local\korisnik ili ce te sam pitati 
<pkiller> da da sad se sjecam
<pkiller> domena vs local
<BotaniCar> pardon korisnik@domena je aktualni standard
<pkiller> prije je bilo domena/korisnik
<BotaniCar> drugi slash
<pkiller> my bad :)
<pkiller> neznam ni di je više od kad ne koristim windowse u poslovnom okruženju
<pkiller> \
<pkiller> q
<ivoks> geek level +9999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999
<ivoks> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M9bq_alk-sw
<datase> YouTube: SUSE.  Yes Please.  (Maroon 5 - Sugar parody) - 0:03:47 - 4693 views - 196 likes / 4 dislikes
<ivoks> perverzno
<ivoks> ne perverzno kao ovo doduse
<ivoks> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7wr9oPdRE4M
<datase> YouTube: Everything is Open Lip Sync SUSECon 2014 - 0:02:41 - 1237 views - 23 likes / 0 dislikes
<BotaniCar> OK , sad znam kak' se SuSe izgovara :) 
<ivoks> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VNkDJk5_9eU
<datase> YouTube: What Does the Chameleon Say?   (Ylvis - What Does the Fox Say parody) - 0:03:31 - 270249 views - 2569 likes / 360 dislikes
<ivoks> koji kurac je suseu? :D
<hbogner> hmm,meni neotvara, grr
<hbogner> aha, sad hoce
<ivoks> nikad za suse necu raditi. nikad.
<BotaniCar> Zakaj ? Meni je to biJo prvi linux :) I NASA ga je voljela ! :) 
<ivoks> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zbABy9ul11I
<ivoks> omg
<datase> YouTube: Uptime Funk - SUSECon 2015 (Uptown Funk Parody) - 0:04:29 - 737 views - 42 likes / 0 dislikes
<ivoks> don't reboot it, just patch
<pkiller> Moj prvi linux slax linux :)
<pkiller> sorry slackware
<BotaniCar> http://www.index.hr/images2/karamarkomilanovicjazmaj.jpg # ovo je OMG
<pkiller> slax je poslije bio
<pkiller> BotaniCar: tako izgleda prosječni političar u HR :)
<BotaniCar> pkiller: oprosti, tako izgledaju lideri ! :) 
<pkiller> Ja da sam netko tko bi mogao podnijeti tu ekipu i da mogu doći na vlast, digao bi kredita što više na račun države i ne bi nikad platio
<pkiller> šta ti mogu... i tko će ti to utjerat... kako
<BotaniCar> Kredit na racun drzave ? Ne rade stvari bas tako :) 
<pkiller> ma ono kad ode Å¡uker i vrati se sa kreditom
<pkiller> :)
<pkiller> izvukao bi državu iz krize tik tak :)
<pkiller> http://www.24sata.hr/politika/suker-u-sad-ide-po-novi-kredit-od-2-milijarde-eura-170110
<hbogner> meni prvi mandrake, onda slackware, pa ubuntu
<api984> hbogner: pricas o favorite distri?
<ivoks> debian, redhat (pod prisilom), debian, ubuntu
<hbogner> api984, da, o distrama
<api984> hbogner: ok
<ivoks> a usput probao sve i svasta, od slacka do suseta
<api984> meni: opensuse, centos, debian, antix, ubuntu, slackware
<ivoks> oh, zaboravio sam
<ivoks> gentoo
<api984> ivoks: arch?
<ivoks> gentoo sam koristio godinu dana
<ivoks> ma kakav arch
<pkiller> ivoks: i ja isto debian uglavnom, bilo je nešto arch linuxa i freebsd-a (znam da nije lunux)
<api984> ivoks: sve morao compile?
<ivoks> sve
<ivoks> nisam morao, ali sam birao to
<ivoks> i to sam imao na laptopu
<api984> ivoks: time consume? velik rekao bih
<ivoks> trenutak kada sam u francuskoj se pokusavao povezati na wifi, a za to sam morao prosjediti 45min kompajliranja necega
<pkiller> arch sam najviše vremena gubio itina
<pkiller> istina
<ivoks> bio je trenutak kad sam shvatio da sam kreten
<pkiller> BotaniCar: http://arhiva.nacional.hr/clanak/92871/vlada-digla-novi-kredit-od-750-mil-eura-a-suker-tvrdi-ovo-zaduzenje-zapravo-nije-zaduzenje
<ivoks> skup sa svim ostalim gentoo korisnicima
<BotaniCar> Da li bi mi navodjenje iskustva s Novellom u CV-u bilo prednost ili mana ? :D
<ivoks> ono sto me svaki dan fascinira je - s ubuntuom nisam vise niti jednom kernel kompajlirao
<ivoks> niti jednom
<ivoks> jesam za posao, al ne za svoje potrebe
<ivoks> do tad je to bila redovna praksa i sa redhatom i sa debianom
<BotaniCar> Kelner ne, ali kojesta drugo da. Pred tjedan dana sam morao za WiFi kompajlirati driver.
<BotaniCar> https://scontent-fra3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xap1/v/t1.0-9/12193769_1068411739858996_7096881027082785152_n.jpg?oh=ee980f79930761749535fe372482ad36&oe=56B1FF72
<Mmike> plavi: niste jos gurnuli 5.5.46 u repozitorije? pa ajde, ljudi, sta se ceka! :D
<plavi> Mmike, petak je :) ma tko zna kad ce ti to, ako uopce...
<hrvojem> Mmike: PXC?
<Mmike> hrvojem: pxc
<Mmike> glup sam, nije pxc releasana
<Mmike> samo ps
<Mmike> misleadao me blogpost :)
<jelly> prolazi Tesla po tratinskoj, slajfa po tracnici
<hbogner> jelly, jel se spojio gore na struju?
<jelly> nije, inace bi isao sporije da bude online
<ruthr> dd
<ruthr> muffinko .. da cujem jesi rjesio mrezu ?
<BotaniCar> bok, u utorak vjerojatno. 
<ruthr> ih .. a ja samo radi toga dosao sad da cujem di je bio problem 
<BotaniCar> :) Dodji poslije, prvo rjesavam prave probleme :) Ovo nije issue dok god mi jedan link radi :)
<ruthr> a doci cu ja u utorak da cujem sto je bilo .. necu zaboravit
<jobenty_> pozdrav 
<jobenty_> jeli netko cuo za KODI?
<BotaniCar> Probaj postaviti pravo pitanje odmah. 
<ruthr> kodi .. to neka igracka ?
<jobenty> a mislio sam možda netko koristi pa da mi kaže par riječi
<jobenty> to je nešto za gledanje TV na linuxu
<jobenty> http://kodi.wiki/view/HOW-TO:Install_Kodi_for_Linux
<jobenty> http://kodi.wiki/view/Kodibuntu
<jobenty> http://kodi.wiki/view/Linux
<jobenty> http://kodi.tv/download/
<jobenty> ja stvarno imam problem sa instalacijama u linuxu
<BotaniCar> jobenty: znamo sto je, na IRCu je dobra praksa da ne uvijas nego odmah pitas sto te muci. 
<jobenty> nmam pojma Å¡to bih radio sa svim tim uputama
<BotaniCar> ti bi samo htio instalirati kodi ? Koji linux ?
<jobenty> mint
<jobenty> ali hoće li to raditi ili moram najprije instalirati drivere za TV karticu
<jobenty> Kartica je AVerMedia AVerTV Digi Super 007
<BotaniCar> ne znam kako ide instalacija na mintu. Trebalo bi biti svejedno da li si prvo instalirao karticu ili kodi. 
<BotaniCar> Upute za "obican ubuntu 15" su prilicno jednostavne ( http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2015/08/install-kodi-15-1-ubuntu-15-04-14-04/ ) 
<ruthr> a sto ce ti to .. upalis TV i gledas .. 
<jobenty> ruthr: pa to mi je TV
<jobenty> bio dok sam bio na windowsima
<ruthr> Notes  Super Hybrid 007 is not currently supported. 
<ruthr> i to je pisano 12.12.2012g 
<jobenty> http://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/AVerMedia_AVerTV_DVB-T_Super_007
<jobenty> a jesu li to neke upute za instalaciju drivera ili Å¡to
<BotaniCar> Ja imam neki Averi Volero ili taknekaj doma, skuplja prasinu jer ga linux ne voli
<jobenty> ja to ne kužim ništa
<ruthr> tvoja nije BC za hibrid . dobro . onda ce radit
<ruthr> da 
<ruthr> sve ti pise i nemoze biti jednostavnije
<BotaniCar> Grci iskapcaju 2,1m neplatisa struje 
<jobenty> pa eto na primjer puno bi mi pomoglo kad bi mi rekao što moram učiniti prvo
<ruthr> i kad to napravis 90% posla si napravio
<ruthr> pa pise ti sve .. sto ti ja imam vise reci :)
<BotaniCar> jobenty: prv moras procitati uputu koju sam ti linkao, nokon toga treba slijediti uputu koju sam ti linkao. Nakon toga si gotov s Kodijem. za TV karticu ista procedura. Pitaj kad zapnes negdje.
<jobenty> ovo prvo sam probao u konzoli i ništa se ne dogodi
<jobenty> mislim za instalaciju tih drivera od kartice
<jobenty> # lspci -vv yields: 
<jobenty> to sam probao i ništa se ne dogodi
<ruthr> Firmware is required with this device; use the updated get_dvb_firmware script or use the file "TT_PCI_2.19h_28_11_2006/so itd itd itd .. jesi to napravio
<BotaniCar> jobenty: primjeti da je samo jedan dio tog retka italic
<BotaniCar> taj dio ide u konzolu, ne sve
<ruthr> ak si lupao samo lspci normalno da nece radit :)
<BotaniCar> Yields bi u kontekstu te recenice bilo "daje povratnu informaciju"
<jobenty> mislim iskopirao sam naredbu nisam tipkao
<BotaniCar> iskopirao si i naredbu i komentar, trebas samo "kosi" (italic) dio 
<jobenty> # lspci -vv yields:
<jobenty> eto to
<ruthr> i jel ti izbacio sto 
<jobenty> ništa
<BotaniCar> bez "yields" majku mu , pogledaj na stranicu, vidjet ces da je samo "lspci -vv" komanda i napisana je drugacijim slovima 
<BotaniCar> i bez "#" , samo ono pisano kosim slovima 
<jobenty> džizs vidi stvarno
<ruthr> :)
<jobenty> ok
<jobenty> probam pa se javim
<BotaniCar> ne beri brigu, treba vremena da se covjek priuci citanju tehnicke dokumentacije, ne pomaze ni to sto svak' ima svoj nacin pisanja :9
<jobenty> ok
<jobenty> kak ono za čišćenje konzole clr ili nešto
<BotaniCar> nemoj cistiti , da imas pregled onog sto ti se desilo u prethodnom koraku, ako si hoces vizualno razdvojiti korake, lupi par puta enter da dobijes par praznih linija
<jobenty> ma daj mi molimte to za čišćenje da nešt provjerim
<BotaniCar> "clear" 
<jobenty> sps
<jobenty> ovo sps je kratica od spasiba
<jobenty> pa nemojte se ljutiti
<jobenty> puno sam na chatu s rusima
<BotaniCar> Схватили смо :)
<ruthr> dosta bilo za danas .. pa-pa
<jelly> ХДЗ
<BotaniCar> LOL ! :) 
<jobenty> 02:07.0 Multimedia controller: Philips Semiconductors SAA7131/SAA7133/SAA7135 Video Broadcast Decoder (rev d1)
<jobenty>         Subsystem: Avermedia Technologies Inc DVB-T Super 007
<jobenty>         Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR+ FastB2B- DisINTx-
<jobenty>         Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-
<jobenty>         Latency: 32 (21000ns min, 8000ns max)
<jobenty>         Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 19
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ides ti mozda danas do Bobe, vid'et prinovu ? 
<jobenty>         Region 0: Memory at ff5ff800 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=2K]
<jobenty>         Capabilities: <access denied>
<jobenty>         Kernel driver in use: saa7134
<jobenty> evo ga
<jobenty> to sam dobio
<BotaniCar> jobenty: aj takve stvari na pastebin, molim te
<jelly> јебему
<jobenty> Å¡to
<jobenty> ok neću više ako smeta
<jelly> staviš na paste.ubuntu.com za bilo output duži od 2-3 reda
<BotaniCar> spamas kanal, ovdje to nije tako ocito, ali da imamo jos trojcu s problemom, chat bi postao necitljiv
<jobenty> ok
<jobenty> aha
<jobenty> sve razumijem
<jobenty> ovako
<jobenty> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13124623/
<jelly> jobenty: bedasto pitanje... pored navedenog, jel ucitan i saa7134-dvb kernel modul?
<jobenty> pa piše kernel driver in use: saa7134
<jelly> kad sam je zajebavao sa cardbus tv karticama bili su posebno driveri za analogni dio, posebno za dvb
<jelly> jobenty: a saa7134-dvb?
<jobenty> pa ne vidim da je
<jelly> di gledas?  lsmod
<BotaniCar> Odem se ja vozit' :) jobenty ,sretno!
<Mmike> BotaniCar: cini se da idem
<BotaniCar> wooo wooo , povedi FranLuku !11
<Mmike> da, to je ideja
<BotaniCar> Ajde, Filip mu se veseli vise nego meni :) 
<hbogner> jos malo pa vrijeme za ic kuci
<hbogner> pozdrav
<jobenty> ovo
<jobenty> lspci -vn:
<jobenty> sorry
<jobenty> saa7134_dvb            34722  0
<jobenty> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13124702/
<Mmike> BotaniCar: kaj cete mu donjet?
<jobenty> jelly: i nakon tog lsmod, jel učitan i saa7134-dvb modul ili ne?
<jelly> ako je u outputu onda znači da je učitan
<jobenty> stoji nula na kraju retka
<jobenty> pa neznam Å¡to bi bilo 0, Å¡to 1 i Å¡to 2
<jelly> to nije problem, znači da ga u tom trenutku ništa ne koristi
<jobenty> ok
<jobenty> probao sam skinuti onaj firmware i ta se stranica ne može učitati
<Mmike> hrvojem: plavi: jel' se zna cca-release mysqla/percona 5.7? 
<weshmashian> Mmike: a sad sam tu :)
<weshmashian> Mmike: sta, cekas multi-master replikaciju sigurno!
<Mmike> weshmashian: sad je kasno, vec sam rucao s furacem :)
<weshmashian> e jebaga
<Mmike> weshmashian: ne, cekam da konacno log file ode u fakin /var/log
<weshmashian> a nista, vrijeme je za veceru! :)
<Mmike> a to se sigurno u 5.6 nece mijenjati
<jobenty> evo me opet
<jobenty> instalirao sam KODI
<jobenty> i sad sve mp3-ce su mi na HDD koji je još uvijek NTFS i taj HDD ne mogu pronaći u kodiju je li to zbog toga što je NTFS
<Mmike> ovi sastanci petkom gube smisao
<hrvojem> Mmike: PS ili PXC?
<Mmike> hrvojem, PXC
<Mmike> hrvojem, PS je izasao, krivo sam vidio
<Mmike> BotaniCar, super vam je dete
<jobenty> evo probleme sa zvukom sam sredio
<jobenty> problem je Å¡to nemama nikakav indikator na mikseru u operativnom sustavu
<jobenty> sad je problem TV kartica
<jobenty> KODI kaže da nemam TV karticu
<jobenty> i Å¡to sad da mu radim
<jobenty> netko živ?
<dodobas> jes
<jobenty> odlično
<jobenty> mogu te udavit s tim drajverom za AVerTV ili imaš pametnijeg posla
<jobenty> ???
<dodobas> mozes probati, ali kako nemam pojma sto je to ... mislim da neces uspjeti
<jobenty> onda hvala
<jobenty> daklem
<jobenty> Skinuo sam nešto sa Mercurial repository za što mislim da je driver pa možda i nije. Zip file v4l-dvb-3724e93f7af5. Kad sam ga otpakovao našao sam između ostalog i readme, readme.patches i installation instruction.
<jobenty> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13132536/
<jobenty> evo to su upute za instalaciju
<jobenty> zamolio bih da netko pogleda
#ubuntu-hr 2015-11-07
<jelly> http://imgur.com/gallery/wKwByWe
<Vlado9A3CY> bon žur
<Vlado9A3CY> :)
<jelly> #onokad kolega ne promijeni IP adresu na starom serveru, nestane i vrati se struja i dignu se i stari i novi na istoj IP adresi
<vileni> fun
<vileni> btw, arping mi super kad imam 2 stroja na istom ip
<jelly> jedan bivsi kolega je obicavao vrtit cron job arping -U svake minute
<jelly> u ovom slucaju bi to bilo kobno jer bi oba imala isti job aktivan, i morao bi ic na lokaciju.  Ovako je svaki drzao IP par minuta, i uspio sam se ulogirat na stari i promijenit mu ip
<SilverSpace> jutro
<jelly> jutro:-)
<SilverSpace> jelly: da bar u 6:45h gremlin me probudio i dere se ja sam gladan
<jelly> tsk
 * jelly se digao u 9... jedva
<jelly> doduse mozda sam se igrao na tabletu u krevetu do 5
<jelly> predugo traje baterija
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> http://blogs.msdn.com/b/powershell/archive/2015/10/19/openssh-for-windows-update.aspx
<jelly> http://imgur.com/gallery/H0Gw3rQ maca
<vileni> danas smo naucili sto radi crontab -r
<SilverSpace> dobro ovaj wily radi 
<jobenty> privet
<jobenty> Vidim da postoji puno više 32bitnih aplikacija za linux nego 64bitnih. Ako instaliram 32bitni linux na računalo sa 64bitnim procesorom tada bih mogao koristiti te aplikacije? Jesam li upravu?
<SilverSpace> ne
<SilverSpace> 32 mozes koristiti i na 64 bitmom OS
<jobenty> ok
<jobenty> A Å¡to? Moram li instalirati neki dodatak?
<SilverSpace> http://askubuntu.com/questions/359156/how-do-you-run-a-32-bit-program-on-a-64-bit-version-of-ubuntu
<SilverSpace> ia32-libs paket ti treba 
<jobenty> hvala
<SilverSpace> tak nekaj 
<SilverSpace> google ne znam ni ja na pamet
<jelly> hmm, dual sim oneplus x 300 ojra
<CrazyLemon> "dual sim" ako ga koristis kao dual sim telefon
<CrazyLemon> onda nema sd card slota
<CrazyLemon> totally unrelated - awesome video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EuQLMXyGQOE 
<datase> YouTube: Dubioza kolektiv "Free.mp3 (The Pirate Bay Song)" - 0:03:34 - 370203 views - 11905 likes / 190 dislikes
<vileni> jelly: bolje oneplus2 :)
<jelly> bolje za koga?
<jelly> meni je 5.5" grozno preveliko
<jelly> i ovaj mi je prevelik, 140mm x 69 mm
<vileni> pa bas to, svi su ionako preveliki
<vileni> zasto ne imati veceg :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> radije cu koristiti ovog 124mm x 62mm dok radi
<vileni> ja se hocu rijesiti s4
<vileni> i uzeti nesto kao oneplusone,2,x
<jelly> brijem da ce iduci biti iPhone, jer jedini ima software update 3 godine
<jelly> apsolutno svi ostali su gamad 12 mjeseci nakon sto kupis uredjaj, vise nema zakrpi
<vileni> pa nexusi su solidni po tom pitanju
<vileni> https://bugs.launchpad.net/maas/+bug/1171696
<vileni> ocekivao bih da je to popravljeno
<Mmike> zena ima galaxy s5 mini dual sim
<Mmike> i ima mjesta za sd kartu
<Mmike> i skroz je ok mobitel
<vileni> osim sto je bloatani samsung
<Mmike> pa nist vise bloatan neg druga sranja
<Mmike> moja xperia isto bloatana
<Mmike> vileni, zakaj se ne utrkujes vise?
<vileni> Mmike: krivo je more
<vileni> pas
<vileni> i slicno
<vileni> crko mi disk u storageu
<vileni> ima tko 400gb+ disk za prodati?
<Mmike> vileni, imam ja
<Mmike> ne bas 400 al' naslob i se nest
<vileni> pa moze i vecih par :)
<vileni> ionako mi plan apgrejdati
<jelly> imam ja 2TB sa bad sektorima, ali mozda je prvih 400GB ok ;-)
<vileni> haha :)
<jelly> vec koristim takve izvadjene iz nekog drugog storagea
<jelly> "There are 17 weak sectors found on the disk surface. They may be remapped any time in the later use of the disk.      No actions needed."
<vileni> jelly: ali to su weak, nisu jos bad :)
#ubuntu-hr 2015-11-08
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro :)
<Mmike> ivoks: kud si ti opet oso?
<hbogner> o/
<Vlado9A3CY> dobra vecer :)
<vileni> Mmike: sto mi radi juju bootstrap?
<Mmike> vileni, pripremi ti juju 'environment'
<Mmike> vileni, tehnicki, pokrene i skonfigurira state server (osim ak nisi na local provideru, onda samo skonfigurira lokalno jujud + mongodb)
<vileni> Mmike: koliko vidim uzeo mi je jedan stroj za to
<Mmike> yup
<Mmike> vileni, that's by design :)
<vileni> Mmike: ovo je prvi put da sam uspio nesto i deployati, sad moram potrgati par puta da saznam di je sto
<vileni> jel ima juju remove?
<vileni> hm, ima
<Mmike> vileni ;)
<Mmike> vileni, koji provider koristis?
<vileni> Mmike: neznam sto je provider
<vileni> ako mislis gdje deployam, imam jedan stroj sa 16 jezgri / 40gb rama
<vileni> pa u kvm-u isprobavam
<vileni> failao je na mysql clusteru naravno :)
<Mmike> vileni, provider je ono sto juju koristi da bi deployao strojeve - openstack, amazon, maas, localdrek, digitalocean, transip... 
<Mmike> mysql cluster?
<Mmike> mislis, percona-cluster?
<jobenty> evo jedno pitanje.
<jobenty> Ima recimo instaliran ubuntu. Ima tri particije. 1. system na / (jeli to root particija?), 2. home i swap. Ako bih ja sad želio instalirati neku drugu distribuciju ali da ne diram home i swap što moram učiniti prilikom instalacije?
<jobenty> Htjedohj reći i 3. swap
<CrazyLemon> / = root directory da
<CrazyLemon> ako želiš prepisat ubuntu onda samo prepišeš taj root directory i kažeš tijekom instalacije da koristi postojeci home i swap - mount points
<CrazyLemon> ako ne želiš prepisat onda napravi još jednu particiju za tu drugu distru
<CrazyLemon> možeš koristiti taj home..ali ne bi bilo najpametnije jel može ta druga distribucija prepisat neku konfu od prve 
<CrazyLemon> a šta če ti još jedna distribucija gore? ako se želiš igrat imaš virtualbox
<jobenty> Želim isprobati neke distribucije kako bih moga odlučiti koja mi najviše odgovara. Tako da ne želim mjenjati home i swap particiju a na root particiju bih svaki puta instalirao drugu distribuciju tako da prethodne više nema. Zanima me jeli moguće sve te podatke na home sačuvati ako želim promjeniti distribuciju linuxa na računalu ili ih moram prebacivati na neko drugo mjesto pa nakon instalacije ponovo vraćati?
<CrazyLemon> ako home ima svoju particiju onda podatke na home možeš sačuvati
<CrazyLemon> samo moraš pazit kod instalacije da ne formatiraš home nego samo označiš mount point
<CrazyLemon> a ako još napraviš backup home particije.. isto ne bi bilo slabo :D
<jobenty> ok hvala
<CrazyLemon> ln
#ubuntu-hr 2016-11-07
<Vlado9A> dobro jutro
<dodobas> putar
<BotaniCar> Jutro , junacine
<Mmike> Mirkec!
<Mmike> Botkec!
<Mmike> LJUDI! :D
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-hr to: Upotrebom ovog kanala pristajete na uvjete opisane na https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/TermsOfService/hr | Ubuntu, OpenStack, F1, Mazda&Ford | cryptovalute i narodnjaci zabranjeni | Uskoro stize ubuntu 16.10 i OpenStack Newton! | Pohodite #ubuntu-release-party
<vileni> jutro
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-hr to: Upotrebom ovog kanala pristajete na uvjete opisane na https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/TermsOfService/hr | Ubuntu, OpenStack, F1, Mazda&Ford | cryptovalute i narodnjaci zabranjeni | Zadnja verzija Ubuntua: 16.10 / LTS:16.04
<vileni> di su mandarine
<Mmike> Bljf
<Mmike> Dosli mi elektra momci sad
<Mmike> da bi oni struju iskopcali
<BotaniCar> Kaj, di, kad ? Ajmo jos jednu rundu, zadnji put nisam stig'o, pa da pijemo pive i segachimo se 
<Mmike> ja reko, pa placeno je sve
<Mmike> srecom neki normalni momci pa su mi rekli da moram u elektru sad
<Mmike> bar nije petak :D
<BotaniCar> To su i meni jednom napravili. Imali su administrativnu pogresku, pa su decke poslali na par random adresa da unesu nemir :) 
<Mmike> BotaniCar, meni su pred jedno 4-5 godina iskopcali :) poslali uredno opomenu, ja zaturio nekud i zaboravio. 2 mjeseca kasnije su dosli jedan petak i acanga.
<Mmike> Al' nisam doma bio
<Mmike> pa sam do ponedjeljka bio bez struje :D
<BotaniCar> Sjecam se tvog leleka
<BotaniCar> Jes' nabavio mounting brackete za USB dzidzu ? 
<vileni> Mmike: koliko cijenis taj sharkoon? zena ce biti presretna ako dodam jos nesto u kolekciju stvari koje ce mozda trebati
<Mmike> vileni, nemam pojma, 100 kuna?
<vileni> Mmike: zvuci razumno
<Mmike> ja mislim da sam ga 300 kuna u linksu platio pred 2 godine
<vileni> a nista, donesi na neki hamburger :)
<Mmike> al' tog sad vise nema
<Mmike> vileni, osh danas? Moram i do knjigovodje, pa da odemo u submarin kad sam gotov? Oko podneva negdje?
<vileni> Mmike: mislim da mogu, negdje 12:30 bolje
<vileni> imamo neki skype sastanak u 10:30, valjda nece 2h trajati
<Mmike> vileni, ack, 12:30, javi mi morbitelom kak ide
<Mmike> ja cu sjest ranije, imam laptop pa cu bit produktivan
<Mmike> BotaniCar, se join(t)as ?
<Mmike> BotaniCar, nisam nabavio, budem kad u grad odem
<BotaniCar> Mmike: imam 50kn u dzepu, jel mogu uopce kaj pojest tam za te pare ? :D
<Mmike> BotaniCar, nesh cemo smislit
<BotaniCar> oNDA SE INNER JOIN(T)AM :) 
<BotaniCar> pol 1 ? 
<Mmike> ja sam na dijeti pa ne jedem kruh - mosh pojest moje pecivo s burgera, recimo :D
<BotaniCar> Recimo ! :) 
<Mmike> BotaniCar, da, ak vileni ne javi da malcice kasnije
<Vjetar> jutar
<Vjetar> blaženi GO
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ACK, i'm on standby if things change
<Vjetar> Mmike: klopa danas?
<Mmike> Vjetar, you're a bit late :) 
<Mmike> Vjetar, osim ako se ne dotepes do grada
<Vjetar> pa, mobilan sam
<Vjetar> Mmike: gdje, Å¡ta, kako ?
<Mmike> Vjetar, ajmo to ostavit za neki drugi dan da mozemo u miru cavrljat
<Mmike> ovak cu leteci bot
<Mmike> bit
<Mmike> recimo, srijeda?
<Vjetar> Mmike: ak ne zapalim na more, može
<Mmike> de ces?
<Vjetar> ili Lošinj ili južno
<Vjetar> neki 'otel-motel da me maze malo :)
<Vjetar> ipak radnim skoro godinu dana bez predaha
<ivoks> evo
<ivoks> sva problematika republike hrvatske
<ivoks> X me trazi potvrdu o razvrstavanju po NKD-u 2007.
<ivoks> ja taj papir ne mogu naci
<ivoks> a http://www.dzs.hr/Hrv/important/Notices/FAQRPS.htm kaze:
<ivoks> Državni zavod za statistiku dodjeljuje Matične brojeve i Obavijest o razvrstavanju prema NKD 2007, ali ne za obrte, stoga ljubazno molimo da se obratite Ministarstvu poduzetništva i obrta koje vodi Obrtni registar http://www.portor.hr/
<ivoks> kad odem na portor.hr i potrazim NKD, ne dobijem nista
<ivoks> od sve te siline papira koju imam ja fakat ne znam jesam li ikada imao potvrdu o razvrstavanju po NKD-u
<ivoks> niti znam trebam li ju imati
<ivoks> picku materinu
<ivoks> https://e-obrt.minpo.hr/dokumenti/nkd2007_s_objasnjenjima.pdf
<ivoks> sad valjda ovo moram citati
<ivoks> sto ima 200 stranica
<ivoks> jel ima tko obrt ovdje?
<Vjetar> ivoks: mogu pitati ako želiš
<ivoks> Vjetar: ma ne treba
<ivoks> tko ih jebe
<Vjetar> ivoks: blikska frendica ima obrt dugi niz godina...
<ivoks> to me trazila privatna firma
<ivoks> pa sam siguran da cemo se sporazumijeti oko toga kako je to glupost i da cemo to ignorirati
<ivoks> imam i ja, vec 10
<ivoks> pa ne znam jel imam NKD ili ne
<Vjetar> ha za d.o.o. je obavezan
<ivoks> problem je sto imam i firmu, pa se onda te stvari malo mijesaju i zaboravljaju u glavi
<vileni> Mmike: evo prebacilo se na 12:30 upravo
<vileni> tako da nista danas
<ivoks> https://www.facebook.com/1254516297947916/videos/1262120890520790/?hc_ref=NEWSFEED
<vileni> Mmike: zapravo neznam, sad gledamo kad je uopce :D
<hbogner> Mmike, nist od mene i optike sljedecih 23 mjeseca :(
<hbogner> nemrem prebacit bnet ugovor na punicu, tj ne isplati mi se
<Mmike> vileni, eeeee :/
<vileni> Mmike: da, izgleda da je u 12:30
<obrut> e pa windowsi su fakat smece... ja ne razumijem da taj MS u 20 godina ne moze napravit nesto stabilno
<jelly> moze
<Mmike> vileni, osh ranije onda? nakon elektre dodjem tamo?
<ivoks> moze moze
<ivoks> ono sto donosi novac
<ivoks> za windows ih boli kita; sto god napravili, biti ce vlasnici trzista
<jelly> obrut: svi windows serveri su stabilni, ako imas normalan serverski hardver
<ivoks> steta sto ljudi gledaju microsoft kroz windows
<vileni> Mmike: tipa 11:40?
<jelly> heh, enterprise ssd-ovi imaju 50% rezervacije za write 
<ivoks> muke
<ivoks> muke s ljudima koji se ne zele mijenjati
<ivoks> jel gledao netko black mirror?
<ivoks> osim mirkaa
<ivoks> e
<obrut> jelly: windowsi 10 ... workstation/desktop
<obrut> ivoks: pogledo ja prve dvije sezone
<obrut> iako, glupo mi sezonom zvat nesto s malo epizoda :)
<jelly> di su bile statistike, da su za dvije trecine crasheva windowsa krivi gpu driveri.  To je bilo jos u vrijeme viste
<ivoks> obrut: treca je ubojita
<ivoks> prve dvije su ok
<ivoks> treca je brutalna
<ivoks> druga i treca epizoda 3. sezone su... uh
<Mmike> vileni, ajmo otkazat odo vanas
<Mmike> ivoks, jesam ja
<Mmike> ivoks, to ona serija di u prvoj epizodi otmu princezu englesku?
<Mmike> vileni, ajmo otkazat, imam jos jedan sastanak sad i ja, a lik s kojim imam voli pricati pa ce se to otegnuti :)
<Mmike> vileni, pa onda, sutra, oko 12:30?
<vileni> ok
<Mmike> ja sam pogeldao samo prvu i drugi sezonu, nisam nit znao da ima treca
<vileni> kad nemas sickrage
<obrut> Mmike: ona sa svinjom, da :)
<Mmike> obrut, dada
<Mmike> jako dobra serija :D
<Mmike> al' nisam znao da ima treca
<Mmike> bumo preuzeli :D
<ivoks> Mmike: da
<BotaniCar> Znaci, ne idemo jest danas ? 
<ivoks> http://www.prospectmagazine.co.uk/arts-and-books/the-netflix-effect-black-mirror-goes-to-hollywood
<Mmike> BotaniCar, a ne :/
<Mmike> BotaniCar, btw, ovaj black mirror, to je ono sto je grmblj preporucio pred stoljece i pol :)
<Mmike> aha, nisi ti bio kod kelija onda
<Mmike> nvm
<Mmike> ivoks, erste netbanking, kakav ti je sad? Izvatci i ta sranja?
<Mmike> sad si vec i mane sigurno spoznao
<ivoks> Mmike: pa ok je, nis mi ne fali
<Mmike> idem
<BotaniCar> Dakle, danas je dan s najvise primljenog spama u ovoj godini ( gledam statistike na serveru ). 
<SilverSpace> dan
<BotaniCar> jelly: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LnKbiyTyTxs 
<datase> YouTube: Watch a vegetarian eat meat for the first time in 22 years - 0:03:30 - 2460923 views - 6689 likes / 3536 dislikes
<ivoks> hm...
<ivoks> pazi flight plan:
<ivoks>     Zagreb to Split
<ivoks>     Split to Rome
<ivoks>     Rome to Addis Ababa
<ivoks>     Addis Ababa to Cape Town
<ivoks>      Ethiopian Airlines 715 
<ivoks>      Ethiopian Airlines 847 
<jelly> hmm adis abeba
<Vlado9A> jesi ti ivoks siguran da ces se uspjeti vratiti natrag doma? :)
<Vlado9A> jelly: https://www.google.com/maps/place/Addis+Ababa,+Ethiopia/@8.9631504,38.6380581,11z/data=!3m1!4b1!4m5!3m4!1s0x164b85cef5ab402d:0x8467b6b037a24d49!8m2!3d8.9806034!4d38.7577605
<jelly> ?
<Vlado9A> htjedoh reći, ipak je Addis Ababa, a ne abeba :)
<jelly> to su nasi stari nesvrstani prijatelji, fonetski se, u prosloj drzavi, to citalo adis abeba
<jelly> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/1/14/Addis_Abeba.ogg
<Vlado9A> sjećam se dobro i tih starih vremena ;)
<BotaniCar> :) 
<BotaniCar> Koje ste matore olupine :) Ovdje flegma mogu spomenuti i neki crtic iz '45, sanse su da ga je netko od vas crtao :) 
<jelly> .rt jellese 1
<datase> jelly: Booker T. & the MG's - Green Onions (live)
<jelly> Radio 101 mi je pokvario ovu stvar :-)
<BotaniCar> Zakaj ja ne reklamiram da cijelo jutro slusam sper glazbu ? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dovPVpMBnho
<datase> YouTube: Alissia - "Get Down" - Official Video - 0:04:35 - 221058 views - 2654 likes / 19 dislikes
<Mmike> vileni: jesmo srijeda onda?
<vileni> Mmike: ja u srijedu ionako idem, tradicija!
<vileni> btw, centos dirty cow, jel ima patch?
<jelly> ima
<Mmike> vileni: aaa
<Mmike> vileni: jel' mogu ja s vama onda?
<jelly> to jest.. redhat ima, ovi su vajda dobili u medjuvremenu
<jelly> da vidim jel kolega iz web hostinga zakrpao svoje centose
<hbogner> Mmike, vileni di idete jesti?
<Mmike> hbogner: u jedaonicu :D
<Mmike> hbogner: burgereki u bubmarineku
<jelly> 2.6.32-642.6.2.el6.x86_64
<hbogner> Mmike, nikad cuo :D
<jelly> izgleda da je
<vileni> Mmike: moze
<vileni> jelly: ne mogu naci nidgje gdje pise koji je patchan
<jelly> yum --security --cve CVE-2016-5195 info updates
<jelly> (man yum-security)
<Mmike> hbogner: e jebiga sad :)
<Mmike> vileni: daj mu ti reci :)
<vileni> vi tu o hrani a ja moram kernele patchati
<vileni> srijeda ~12:30
<vileni> submarine
<Mmike> vileni: ica dil
<rut> di ste tutaci :)
<rut> obrut jesi upogonio telesisu ?
<obrut> rut: nisam stigao jucer, dosli gosti, dugo se svi zadrzali :)
<SilverSpace> majke ti kak mi isplodira ledica u rukam a
<SilverSpace> neobjašnjivo
<ivoks> op op
<ivoks> napucavanje isisa
<ivoks> sad ce svi doci u europu
<Mmike> chrome je svakom novom verzijom sve gori i gori :)
<Mmike> sad mi se random smrzava
<BotaniCar> ivoks: di/kaj ? 
<BotaniCar> ivoks: jel moram kupovati konzerve i flasiranu vodu ili jos nije tolika panika ? :D
<Mmike> naci, ovi ce uvest porez na nekretnine
<Mmike> al' ce ukinut komunalnu naknadu?
<BotaniCar> Ne bih se nadao :) Apropo komunalne naknade, fakat mi je manji racun ovaj mjesec. Je da mi smrdi kraj kuce k'o kraj Jakusevca, ali 50kn sam ustedio
<vileni> Mmike: imas sta komentirati na unprivileged lxc?
<Mmike> vileni, ne kontam?
<vileni> Mmike: pa jel ima kakvih problema s tim
<Mmike> pa ima, k'o i sa svim softverom :)
<Mmike> mho je da su kontejneri jos uvijek dosta nesigurni jer stalno izlazi hrpa bugova oko toga, do nedavno (ili mozda ipak malo dalje u proslost) si mogao iz jednog kontejnera prebjec u drugi
<Mmike> al' s druge strane imas onaj rawhammer s kojim mozes lako iz jedne virtualke prebjec u drugu, tak da... :)
<jelly> ne u drugu, nego u host
<jelly> ne samo* u drugu
<jelly> hahah
<jelly> napišem nešto u interni chat, a kolega pročita "revkas?"
<jelly> Å¡to sam napisao, ako se ima u vidu da je vezano za neki moj zajeb?
<Mmike> tverkas? :D
<jelly> nope
<jelly> technicki zajeb, ne zajeb u glavi
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IxJV8U5WLg0
<datase> YouTube: Analog VU meter and Clock (Arduino Powered) - 0:02:02 - 21618 views - 31 likes / 3 dislikes
<Mmike> jelly, revokeas? GRANT ALL PRIVIGILESES koji je trebalo revoukat?
<jelly> hladno
<jelly> (nije bio typo u pitanju)
<Mmike> GRANT ALL PRIVILEGES si krivo dao? :)
<Mmike> need moar hints
<Hrki> vecer momci
<Hrki> jer zna ko powersheel?
<Hrki> zanima me ak je bas tolko "power" u odnosu na onaj stari batch
<Vjetar> dist-upgrade D. više unstablea, malo testinga. Baš da vidim jel sliči na U.
<Vjetar>  
<Hrki> pa koja je picka materina ovom blesavom freenodeu, pa nema tjedan dana da ne padne
<Mmike> :D
<Hrki> ali od svih jebenih servera mi jedino on pada, a kao to je IT shit bla bla server
<Mmike> a ko0mpjuteri
<Mmike> tak ti je to
<vileni> bloody computers
<Hrki> a najace mi je ovaj paradoks: imam kabelsku koju placam i gledam jedino jebeni N.Geographics
<Hrki> i jedino taj kanal Å¡teka :D
<Hrki> jebe mi se a pro7 i vox i poptv
<obrut> Hrki: natgeo-e mozes naci na streamovima :) iako, meni su i oni uglavnom bezveze (eventualno onaj wildlife je gledljiv), fakat ne podnosim format tih dokumentarnih kanala...
#ubuntu-hr 2016-11-08
<SilverSpace> jutro
<BotaniCar> Hrki: powershell je jeben naspram komand prompta
<BotaniCar> NG je otiso ukurac od kad imaju vlasnika koji je dosao iz svjeza zute stampe
<SilverSpace> kaj je NB
<SilverSpace> NG*
<BotaniCar> National Geographic
<BotaniCar> NB je nota bene :)
<Vlado9A> dobro jutro
<SilverSpace> :)
 * SilverSpace mrzi kišu 
<jelly> DJ
<vileni> jutro
<hbogner> o/
<BotaniCar> Placem, kak' spanjolci izgovaraju "java" ? :) 
<BotaniCar> Veli tip "pa svi za javu vele isto - merde" :)
<SilverSpace> najte dajte
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: "strava
<BotaniCar> Hahahahahahaha
<Mmike> BotaniCar, jel' se vama detetu kad mijenjala teta u vrticu?
<SilverSpace> dilan dog i java
<obrut> SilverSpace: cek malo, sto nije Java frend od Martina Misterije ? :)
<obrut> Groucho je od Dilan Doga :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: i mijenjale i davale otkaze i svasta, nije malog traumatiziralo ni malo. Objasnuis mu da je to teti posel i bok 
<jelly> Čiko
<BotaniCar> Mmike: veci mu je bed bil kad su kikaci s kojima je, mijenjali grupe / isli u skolu
<Mmike> BotaniCar, nama dete u kurcu dva dana zadnja, misilm, nije sad kraj svijeta al' vidis da neki kurac
<Mmike> i danas mi veli da nece ic u vrtic jer nema vise tete ines
<Mmike> reko, kak nema?
<Mmike> pa nema, veli, nema je vise
<obrut> iako, nisam bas nesto cito ni jednog ni drugog, nisam u to doba imo para za stripove... tu i tamo posudio nesto, al to je uglavnom bio Alan Ford, povremeno Čikin frend Zagor (sto ga Jelly spominje) i Veliki Blek :)
<BotaniCar> Pa to je do tebe, ti ga moras uvjeriti da su te stvari normalne
<obrut> jelly: jel mu znas puno ime ? :)
<Mmike> i pitam danas u vrticu i veli mi ravnateljica 'pa da, ona je i tak bila na zamjeni'
<jelly> ne, predugo je
<Mmike> kak, reko, na zamjeni, di je onda ova koju je mijenjala?
<BotaniCar> Reci mu da bu mu i druga teta dobra i da bu ga voljela, a da je ova morala otic jer $razlog ( ako znas pravi razlog, reci mu taj, tak sam ja svom )
<jelly> Mmike: na porodiljnom? :-)
<Mmike> (al' imala ravnateljica drugo sranje pa nisam mogao bas sad ja srat svoje)
<obrut> jelly: ja se nesto mutno sjecam da ima Felipe Gonzales, al da, predugo je, ko klinac sam znao :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar, ma nema drugu tetu, ima tete koje se rotiraju
<Mmike> jedna je stalna, druga je kako koji dan
<Mmike> i sve je to 5
<Mmike> al' da sui nam rekli to onda bi pripremili dete doma
<Mmike> i nebi bio vaki bed
<BotaniCar> navikni se. 
<obrut> hehehe :) Don Chice Felipe Cayetano Lopez y Martinez y Gonzales
<BotaniCar> Svaki kurac se sam tak pretvori u bed s malcima. Naucis se adhoc reagirati i kaj ces
<Mmike> pa to je trauma detetu, jebote :)
<Mmike> nema mi dete 10 godina da mu mogu rec 'man up and shut the fuck up'
<Mmike> jedva 3 navrsio
<jelly> djeca bolje apsorbiraju promjene nego starci
<BotaniCar> Trauma je jer dozvoljavas da se na to tak gleda. I moj je imal 3 i rotaciju teta i nikakva drama. 
<BotaniCar> Objasni detetu, jebi ga, to ti je posel
<SilverSpace> obrut: yep moj zajeb :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: eh vetic nije nista cek kad krenu u skolu i nakon dvije godine promjene uciteljicu 
<SilverSpace> frenko svako malo kritizira novu uciteljicu a bome i ostali klinci po razredima sto su ih razdjelili 
<SilverSpace> ti mislis da je lakse sa starijima malo zajeb
<SilverSpace> manji manji problem veci veci problem 
<BotaniCar> A cuj, nekaj je lakse, na primjer - kuzi kad mu objasnis zakaj si mu zveknuo samarcinu :)
<CrazyLemon> lol :)
<BotaniCar> Zakaj se nitko drugi ne smije, fakat tucete decu ili ? :D
<BotaniCar> </troll>
<SilverSpace> https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/cd/7a/b1/cd7ab1918fb0e8ddd7736fafd406f0f3.jpg
<BotaniCar> ZMAJ !!!
<SilverSpace> ovo bi trebalo za po gradu samo kontra spice https://goo.gl/58cSP5
<obrut> SilverSpace: prvo za jurnjavu po biciklistickoj na zelenom valu, a onda malo kroz bogovicevu i cvjetni :)
<BotaniCar> obrut: kaj te ne bi nabodeni pjesaci samo usporavali ? Ili ih vidis kao dodatne utege za vjezbu ? :D
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.techeblog.com/index.php/tech-gadget/tannus-tires-never-go-flat-ditches-inner-tube-for-a-patented-solid-design
<Mmike> BotaniCar, sad sam pricao sa tetom u vrticu
<Mmike> BotaniCar, ukratko: 
<Mmike> 1) vrtic nema obavezu to javiti (bar ne zakonsku)
<Mmike> 2) djeci, kikicima, 3-4 godine, to je VELIKA trauma
<Mmike> 3) vrtic je trebao to javiti, i teta je trebala reci da odlazi
<Mmike> objasnit cu ja detetu, naravno da cu mu objasnit
<Mmike> al' bi mi bilo 5put lakse objasnit da su mi iz vrtica poslali mail i rekli 'teta Pasteta odlazi, u petak joj je zadnji dan, pripremite klince'
<Mmike> a ne da sad imaju cijelu grupu koja OPET urla i dere se i sve je u kurcu, i ajmo opet adaptacija iznova
<Mmike> BotaniCar, preporucam ti da popricas s djecjim psihologom nekim ako mislis da to nije bed za dete - tvog sina radi
<BotaniCar> Daj ajde, nisam se nikad, niti necu, naslanjao na dobrohotnost i pomoc institucija. Kaj se tice djecjeg psihologa, jedan mi je kucni prijatelj i zivi dva kata iznad mene. 
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ja tebi preporucam da ne dramis i ne ocekujes od nikog nista. Kaj se odgoja dece tice, uzdaj se u se.
<Mmike> pa pitaj njega onda kolki je bed malom djetetu koje se tek adaptiralo da mu promjene najednom tetu u vrticu
<Mmike> ne dramim opce, sam velim da bi bilo svima lakse da su javili
<Mmike> slicno ko kad hezner reboota stroj bez da javi, ili javi 5 minuta prije, a nije super-duper critical update.
<Mmike> Bilo bi lakse da su javili 2 sata ranije. Ili tjedan dana ranije.
<BotaniCar> Gle kaj ti je Vesna Ivanisevic napisala, oni imaju dete starije nego nasa. 
<BotaniCar> Ne bi ti najava nish pomogla
<Mmike> al' ispalo je iz ovog da ti mislis da to nije bed, i onda se tak ponasas prema djetetu. A to je veliki bed, i ako ti toga kao roditelj nisi svjestan mozda cinis stetu svom djetetu.
<BotaniCar> to je sranje situacija i treba ju odraditi, is all
<Mmike> nadam se da je to zato kaj ti je dete starije pa se ne sjecas vise kak je to bilo kad je bio kikic
<jelly> Mmike: nisam procitao Botov stav da "to nije bed"
<BotaniCar> dobro da nema nixa online, sad bi me satrli u tandemu :D
<Mmike> "BotaniCar Trauma je jer dozvoljavas da se na to tak gleda. I moj je imal 3 i rotaciju teta i nikakva drama. "
<jelly> i <BotaniCar> Objasni detetu, jebi ga, to ti je posel
<Mmike> jelly, ^^ iz toga sam zakljucio da on smatra da to nije trauma - odnosno, ja mislim da je trauma, pa je onda trauma
<jelly> _tebi_ je posel
<Mmike> yup, al' bi mi ovi u vrticu olaksali posel da su mi rekli kaj je posrijedi
<jelly> nemres ocekivat da ce ti tete ili bilo tko drugi pomoci
<Mmike> ja ovak 3 dana mislim da je to 'djecji hir' jer, eto, 'klinci nekad nece u vrtic'
<Mmike> sto je, kao sto smo vidjeli, totalni bullshit
<Mmike> jelly, upravo krivo, ocekujem da ce mi tete pomoci, jer vrtic nije samo 'cuvaonica klinaca dok starci rade'
<BotaniCar> Mmike: kak tebe zivot vec nije grdo razocarao ? Ja si na sekundu nisam i necu utvarati da ce mi vrtic/skola pomoci. Pomoc ces mi ti ili neki starci Filipovih shulkolega, nitko drugi.
<Mmike> zakaj onda saljes dete u vrtic?
<Mmike> zato kaj to svi, pa onda i ti?
<BotaniCar> Nemrem biti doma da ga ja odgajam, i radi druzenja s djecom.
<BotaniCar> Nista vise
<Mmike> da, jbg
<Mmike> to je, brijem, jako krivo
<BotaniCar> To je tako.
<Mmike> tete tamo nisu cuvalice nego odgajateljice
<Mmike> ne, druze, to nije tako :)
<BotaniCar> Tete u vrticu su , kao i profesori ( i ispricavam se iznimkama) proizvofd negativne selekcije. Lose su, i bit ce jos gore.
<jelly> Mmike: i jedno i drugo je tocno
<jelly> > ja mislim da je trauma, pa je onda trauma
<Mmike> jelly, nop, to kaj ja mislim ima manje veze. Ono kaj strucna osoba kaze to ima veze. A strucna osoba kaze da je deci to trauma. 
<jelly> deci je sve trauma
<Mmike> Klinci od 3-4 godine su pre mali, sa 7-8-10 vise nisu. Dete koje ima 4 godine i cmizdri svako malo je normalna stvar. Ono koje ima 10 i cmizdri svako malo vise nije.
<Mmike> Yup, i bas zato se trebas truditi da im olaksas oko tih trauma. I zato bi bilo dobro da vrtic tu pomogne. 
<Mmike> POGOTOVO kad su znali da je ova na zamjeni!
<jelly> pa pomaze, ali imaj uravnotezena ocekivanja
<BotaniCar> Mmike: opet velim da ti je pocetna postavka pogresna: oni nisu tamo da ti pomognu, iznimno jesu, oni su tamo jer moraju raditi da plate rezije. Jos su tete kao direktno involvirane i brizne, ali Uprava vrtica, bli ih patka za rotaciju teta i utjecaj na malisane 
<BotaniCar> Krivo je,slazem se, ali je tako.
<jelly> koliko para, toliko muzike, vjerojatno
<BotaniCar> Da, to nisam htio ni potezati, ali Mmike - pitaj nixa jel ova grupa (tete ) bolja nego prosla u kojoj je Tom bio.Reci ce ti da je, a ja cu ti reci zakaj: ta je grupa najskuplja i dodijeljene su joj adekvatne tete.
<Mmike> BotaniCar, ali, nije tako :) Oni su tamo da odgoje decu, da ih pripreme za skolu. 
<Mmike> TO je svrha vrtica, a ne da zaradi paru. 
<BotaniCar> Mmike: jesu, i to rade. Ispunjavaju uredno zadacnice s predskolarcima , ali tu i stanu. Klinci dobiju formu
<BotaniCar> Kak je jelly i potegnuo: mar ces dobiti proporcionalno ulaganju
<BotaniCar> to ti iz prve mogu svjedociti, kaj sam bolje platil, to je Filip bolju tetu dobil. I tak bu i u skoli, i do smrti. 
<Mmike> nebi stel bit bezobrazan
<Mmike> pa bum sutil sad :)
<BotaniCar> Ma, nema tu bezobrazluka, pricamo
<BotaniCar> reci, nemam ja ekskluzivu na bit' u pravu
<Mmike> pa krivo brijes
<Mmike> i boli te kurac za dete
<Mmike> slijezes ramenima i vices 'to je tak'
<Mmike> k'o majmun kad prodje kroz crveno
<Mmike> 'to je tak, da, krivo je, al' jebiga, mozda mu se zuri'
<BotaniCar> mozda, ne,da
<Mmike> i onda ce ti dete naucit da je to tak ok
<Mmike> i da sve u kurac
<Mmike> vrtic je odgojno obrazovna ustanova, isto k'o i skola
<BotaniCar> A, reci, mogu kaj napravit' ? Odnosno, napisao sam ti sto radim, kaj jos mogu osim toga da mu PLATIM mar ? 
<Mmike> nije cuvaliste dece dok mama i tata rade
<Mmike> mosh
<Mmike> doc i rec 'koja picka materina'
<Mmike> velim 
<Mmike> pitao sam curku koja je teta u vrticu zadnjih 20 godina
<Mmike> ili 15 :) (ubila bi me sad da vidi ovo)
<Mmike> i veli da MORAS to klincima rec, pogotovo onima koji su TEK PROSLI adaptaciju
<BotaniCar> na koga da vicem ? Jednom sam urlao na ravnateljicu i dobil sam samo da mi je sin na piku . Na tete nemm kaj vikat jer su u cijelom lancu najangaziranije. 
<Mmike> k'o sto MORAS napravit backup prije nego radis mega-kurac operaciju na bazi
<Mmike> i veli, da, nazalost, vrtici nemaju obavezu to raditi
<Mmike> al' bi bilo pristojno, u najmanju ruku, da su i to rekli
<Mmike> ak nist durgo, k'o sto ti velim, da nama bude lakse
<Mmike> jer kad bi micek reko 'ja necu danas u vrtic' onda ja znam zakaj nece u vrtic i onda pricamo o tome
<Mmike> a ovak si ja mislim kajjaznam kaj
<Mmike> dete od 3 godine nema musice
<Mmike> dete od 12 ima
<Mmike> odo sastancit
<BotaniCar> Mmike: aj, kad se vratis ces mi objasniti kako cemo promijeniti sustav. 
<jelly> BotaniCar: tako da tete imaju duplo vecu placu :-|
<jelly> ili da Mmike ima jos malo vecu placu, pa da klinca stavi u privatni vrtic
<BotaniCar> jelly: tak' bi i ja rijesio problem ( ovo prvo ), drugo rjesenje mi je gadno jer ostavlja ekipu bez viska love "na suhom"
<Mmike> trkeljatori :)
<BotaniCar> :* idi sastanci
<Mmike> a da pricate o necem o cem kuzite? :)
<Mmike> i privatni i gradski vrtici imaju iste cijene :)
<Mmike> i cijene ovise o placi roditelja
<BotaniCar> Ma jeli :)
<Mmike> yup
<Mmike> dodjes u vrtic, donese 'izrezak place', doneses 'imam stan koji iznajmljujem' doneses 'imam kredite koje placam' i onda ti oni vele koliko moras platit
<jelly> onda otvori svoj vrtic, kaj da ti velim
<BotaniCar> Blebeces, mili. Privatni vrtici u kojima grad / drzava participira imaju nivelirane cijene. Imam jedan vrtic u Sesvetama, pa vjerujem da ima i drugih, koji ima svoj cjenik.
<Mmike> BotaniCar, siguran sam da ima i svinja koje lete
<Mmike> nama dete bilo u privatnom vrticu, i actually smo manje placali neg placamo sad
<Mmike> stovise
<Mmike> u privatnim vrticima cesto naguravaju vise dece nego kaj bi mogli/smjeli jer onda vise para od grada dobiju
<BotaniCar> Privatnom, ili privatnom vrticu koji uzima participaciju od grada ? 
<Mmike> recmio, tu sad ima 20 dece na 2 odgajateljice
<Mmike> a u privatnom vrticu ih je bilo 26
<Mmike> tak da, kein bullshit :)
<BotaniCar> ma joj, mi smo se kaj se tice djetetovog i naseg zadovoljstva preporodili kad smo dosli u drzavni. 
<Mmike> Nov  8 10:52:21 buntor kernel: [54140.098024] handle_tx_event: 1242 callbacks suppressed
<Mmike> Nov  8 10:52:21 buntor kernel: [54140.098028] xhci_hcd 0000:0a:00.0: WARN Successful completion on short TX: needs XHCI_TRUST_TX_LENGTH quirk?
<Mmike> Nov  8 10:52:21 buntor kernel: [54140.102002] xhci_hcd 0000:0a:00.0: WARN Successful completion on short TX: needs XHCI_TRUST_TX_LENGTH quirk?
<Mmike> Nov  8 10:52:21 buntor kernel: [54140.106020] xhci_hcd 0000:0a:00.0: WARN Successful completion on short TX: needs XHCI_TRUST_TX_LENGTH quirk?
<Mmike> whop? :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar, kak sad to? :D
<BotaniCar> U privatnom vrticu u kojem je Filip bio su uspijeli na setnji izgubiti jedno dijete, u dva navrata (sto ja znam), bilo ih je previse, tete su govorile 'rvacki s jakim bosanskim naglaskom.
<jelly> wtflol
<BotaniCar> Nikad nsiam bil blize tome da nepoznatu zenu zadavim rukama, a nije bilo cak ni moje dete to koje su izgubili
<jelly> kak znas :-)
<Vlado9A> lol
<BotaniCar> Zato sam recenicu iznad napisao disklejmer :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar, kaj?! :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: joj dramiš :)
<Hrki> jutro momci, se kome desilo da mu se javi neka kineska agencija za domene da provjerava tko je vlasnik brenda, pa s time da onemoguce kinezima da registriraju domenu ??
<obrut> kineska agencija za domene ?
<BotaniCar> Hrki: je. U principu gledaju kak da te navabe da kupis domenu od njih. Nama je jednom dobro doslo kao podsjetnik - zaboravili smo zakupiti i .com i .eu domenu za jedan brend. 
<BotaniCar> obrut: agencija as in registrar
<Mmike> SilverSpace, nist manje neg kaj ti dramis kad si razjebes arduino jer neznas lemilicu uzet u ruke :D
<BotaniCar> :) 
<Mmike> pardon
<Mmike> nist vise :D
<BotaniCar> E, Mmike , vezano: niste nikad s Lukom imali spiku o tome kam teta ide nakon vrtica ili nekaj takvo ? Razmisljam sad malo i mislim da smo mi mitigirali problem dijelom i zato jer je mali znal da tete ne zive u vrticu i da im je to sam' posel. 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: mog'o si Miri rec' da drami k'o onomad kad je DSP dobio na izborima :)
<BotaniCar> *SDP
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ko je tebe kaj pitao kad si odrastao i sjecas li se ista iz tog perioda zivota sad
<Mmike> SilverSpace, pa, sjecam se puno toga od svoje 3ce godine
<Mmike> tu negjde oko 22ge to tipa 28me se gubi sjecanje :)
<Hrki> BotaniCar: lol, ma otkupit cu kitu, mislim to je domena .cn i .hk
<Mmike> stovise, sjecam se trauma od vrtica
<Hrki> kao da ja registriram facebook.xyz
<Hrki> inace akcija je na .xyz domene, btw :D
<Mmike> heck, sjecam se kad mi se sestra rodila, kak sam ju u bolnici htio nositi a baka mi nije dala i kak sam bio ljut na baku jer to je MOJA sestra :)
<Mmike> imao sam 2 i pol godine
<BotaniCar> HA ! NISAM JEDINI ! Zena me uvjerava da se nemres sjecati niceg iz tako rane dobi, a ja se sjecam da mi je mama bila trudna s sekom ( seka 3 godine mladja, ergo ja sam imal 2 i kusur) i pitala kak bi da se seka zove !
<Mmike> naravno da se mosh sjecat :)
<SilverSpace> Hrki: lol kaj ti oces tuzbu :)
<BotaniCar> I ja velim da zaboravljanja imam samo od kad sam pusit' pocel :)
<Mmike> to kaj si ti, SilverSpace, imao traumu pa si ju onda potisnuo duboko u sebe tak da se cini da se ne sjecas samo pokazuje da treba jako paziti da se mala deca ne izlazu traumama nepotrebno
<Hrki> SilverSpace: pa cek, kaj fejs je globalan brend?
<Mmike> zxy.xzy
<Mmike> Hrki, pa, vjerujem da sjevernokorejce, iracane, afganistance, somaliju i te boli kufer za facebook ;)
<Mmike> al' u .hr nemres bas sam tak, pogotovo nakon sporazuma medj .hr i .usa i .usa i .eu
<BotaniCar> Hrki: mi smo jednom radili brend koji je imao "CAT" u nazivu, dok je to bilo u procesu su nam se javili iz Katepilara s "uljudnom" molbom da pripazimo da taj dio naziva ne bude zute boje i da pazimo na font :)
<Hrki> o bokte ;)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: dobar si ak tak pamtis je se uopce ne sijecam skoro ni jednog detalja skole prva cetri razreba
<BotaniCar> jebi ga, imaju vojsku advokata koji moraju opravdati place :)
<Hrki> a sta mislis bi me davor suker tuzio i dal je registriro ime davor?
<BotaniCar> Hrki: nemas kaj misliti, takva pitanja postavi svom registraru i/ili pravniku. 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, najveci bullshit koji mozes reci je 'kaj, pa i mene su sibom mlatili pa sam ok ispao'
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> to k'o da ja velim 'kaj, pa i prije su ljudima krv pustali kad su bili bolesni'
<Mmike> jesu, i hrpa ih je poumirala :)
<Hrki> Mmike: i danas to nekad rade ;) pustaju krv
<Mmike> a djecja psihologija se u zadnjih 20-30 godina jako razvila
<SilverSpace> Mmike: zato su nam generacije sve debilnije i debilnije neznaju si ni guzicu obrisati 
<Hrki> SilverSpace: tocno to
<Hrki> Mmike: tebi je reicmo normalno da mulac danas moze sterati u kurac profu i ovaj mu nista nesmije
<BotaniCar> Mmike: nije tebi nitko rekao da ne brines s razlogom , nego da  pretjerujes s ocekivanjima i reakcijom :) Normalno je i ocekivano da si brizni tatek.
<Hrki> nekad dok sam samo krivo pogledo starije sam dobio po picki
<Hrki> znao se red
<Mmike> Hrki, ne vidim kakve to ima veze s ovim kaj sam rekao ;)
<Mmike> klinac != dete
<Mmike> klinac ima 13 godina, dete ima 3
 * BotaniCar zakljucuje da je Hrki zena
 * Mmike je razlio kavu po svemu
<Mmike> BotaniCar, idi ukurac
<Mmike> konju ;))))))))))0
<Hrki> Mmike: ma to sam se referiro na Å¡ibu, nekad nema druge
<Mmike> Hrki, ja se potpuno slazem
<Mmike> i tu se cesto zena i ja prepiremo
<Hrki> upravo zato mulci se kurce jer se ne boje Å¡amara jer ih niko nesme da bije
<Mmike> ja smatram da je odgojno-obrazovna samarcina ok
<Hrki> ma nemoj...
<SilverSpace> Mmike: boli te kita imas sve bezicno mozes pobjec sa tipkovnicom i misom :)
<Mmike> ali nemas kaj mlatit dete od 3 godine
<Hrki> naravno, pa kaj tuce netko takve??
<SilverSpace> moze ih sad  oprati 
<Mmike> pre malo je
<Mmike> ma tipkam po smecu
<Mmike> imam drugu u ormaru
 * SilverSpace je zabranio bilo kakvu tekucinu na stolu di je ikakva tipkovnica
<Hrki> mada meni je drago da su djeca danas mutavija, barem su nikakva konkurencija :D
<BotaniCar> Hrki: to je zato kaj nemas svoje 
<SilverSpace> °°^^
<BotaniCar> Hrki: trebamo ubermensche odgajat', ta ce dzeca penzije da nam zaradjuju :)
<Hrki> BotaniCar: ma, nebum se smeksal ni kad dobim dijecu, vjeruj mi :D
<Hrki> evo ti jedan primjer, nalemali mi mulci kolegu od 40 god
<Hrki> znaci ono brutalno
<BotaniCar> Hrki: mislio sam reci da te to kaj su nikakva konkurencija veseli samo dok ne skuzis da tvoj klinac bude zivio s takvima 
<Hrki> ma to sve ovisi kak ga odgajas, ako misli da ces ga cijeli zivot hraniti onda se nece ni mrdnut
<Hrki> oko 10 njih koji su imali para (njihovi starci) kad smo bili klinci
<BotaniCar> Sad sam se sjetio Billa Cosbia u jednoj epizodi mu kcer veli "ali mi smo imucna obitelj", a on veli "ne, imucni smo tvoja mama i ja, ti nemas nista"
<Hrki> svi su propali
<Hrki> ali doslovno
<Hrki> jer su ocekivali da ce ih starci hraniti
<Hrki> bas cudno, sva odredom bogata dijeca
<BotaniCar> "Miss Hrvatske, Angelica Zacchigna" , oklen je ta, jebate
<Hrki> tu su starci krivi, pa nemos jebote za vrijeme rata dok je siromastvo, kupiti čobanu onaj neki mali mini motor i slicne stvari, a dok u kvartu ljudi jedva prizivljavaju
<Hrki> tj mozes, ali onda si odhranio debila
<SilverSpace> svud se zabjelilo http://www.livecamcroatia.com/skijanje-snijeg-web-kamere/sljeme/
<BotaniCar> Joj, jedva cekam :) Mali je ove godine dovoljno velik da ga posaljem da parking sam ocisti od snijega :) 
<Hrki> kall
<Hrki> jaoo, a ja imam ljetne gume
<BotaniCar> Jos uvijek ?!
<BotaniCar> Ni svjetla ne palis, rebel-style :)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: lopatu sam vec pripremio za franka :)
<Hrki> aaaaaaa
<Hrki> ma dobro, dogegat cu se :)
<Hrki> nego jebemti i sve, zasto mi sijalice u zadnje vrijeme gore ko blesave
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: :) :) :) 
<Hrki> evo u 3 dana po 3 komada
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: vis kaj ima na stolu pred sobom ako ne bu ucio https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/966116/IMG_20161108_114219.jpg
<SilverSpace> buduci zanat
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: oni nemaju ispod 5kkn place i treba ti veza da upadnes :) Pokazi mu radije onu sliku di debeli stari prdonja grli vrhunsku picku, i reci da se zbog toga uci :) 
<Hrki> dobra buksa SilverSpace 
<SilverSpace> Hrki: kupujes losu kvalitetu 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: lol :)
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: ja cu svojem, kad dodje do toga reci da ne bude debil kao tata. Da je tata vise ucio pred kucom ne bi bio Seat nego Porsha :)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: to bu krivo svatio pa bu meni furao mlade mame :)
<BotaniCar> Hmmm, a ti tu gubis kako ? 
<BotaniCar> Jojda, zaboravil sam da se pice na tebe ionako lijepe k'o mravi na med :)
<Hrki> BotaniCar: ako oces da stvarno uspije, mora da uči i mulja, e onda je pro gospodarstvenik :D
<SilverSpace> ah ne bas u zadnje vrijeme doduse vise nigdje ni ne idem 
<BotaniCar> Hrki: kakve ce ambicije imati zna samo on. Znam da se do porsea moze i bez muljanja, ne znam kako to ide ako ih zelis imati vise :)
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: kaj si skroman, svaki put kad smo isli na kavu si me odpratil, a onda se vratil u bertiju za stol s nekim zemskinjama ! 
<Hrki> vidis, ja sam htio biti kuhar, ali mama nije htjela ni cut :)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: neki dan dodoh sa dvije frendice u birtiju i nova mlada konobarica me odmah mjerka 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: to je to, da :)
<SilverSpace> ono frendice zgodne ko jambojet
<Hrki> hahah, e te "zgonde" frendice je stvarno postalo vec nepisano pravilo
<SilverSpace> Hrki: pao bi na dupe da ih vidis
<SilverSpace> nemogu se nagledati kak mi je chch http://elwoodleach.com/#/amplifier/
<obrut> SilverSpace: napravi si sam... ne cini se komplicirano :)
<obrut> al sumnjam da je zvuk neki... ima neki jadni trafo :)
<SilverSpace> obrut: cista A klasa
<SilverSpace> 16W 
<SilverSpace> moze se kit kupiti nije ni skup 
<obrut> koliko para ?
<SilverSpace> samo kaj je kod amera jebenih
<SilverSpace> https://www.tubedepot.com/products/model-16ls-stereo-integrated-tube-amplifier
<SilverSpace> jos toliko bi naplatili dostavu 
<obrut> dostavu, carinu i pdv
<obrut> jesi razmisljao napavit vlastitog lampasa ? ima tih shema na netu, a navodno se nadje i skroz dobrih ...
<obrut> ja sam imao doma na testu jednog sto je frend napravio
<obrut> vlastitog -> mislim ne gotovi kit nego skupis dijelove gdje god stignes i to :)
<SilverSpace> obrut: ja imam doma negdje skoro sve djelove za A klasu 6W ali zapeo na trafou 
<SilverSpace> dhema ima kakvih god hoces 
<SilverSpace> shema*
<obrut> to sto ih ima koliko hoces je malo i bed jer treba probrat nesto dobro :)
<SilverSpace> problem je trafo doduse danas ih mozes nabavit
<SilverSpace> problem su za to i zvucnici 
<SilverSpace> oni vise kostaju nego lapas
<SilverSpace> imam plan dobre sluske kupiti i nekog A klasa lapasa za sluske 
<obrut> ovaj frendov nije bas imao snage za drajvat moje da to zvuci kak spada
<BotaniCar> Blago vama, ja doma imam razglas koji je finiji nego sam ja gluh
<SilverSpace> obrut: nedavno frend kupio lampasa i pola hrvatske smo zajedno prputovali da bi slusali zvucnike
<SilverSpace> koji pasu 
<SilverSpace> fakat je to tesko upariti
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: nis ti gluh :) 
<SilverSpace> https://www.tubedepot.com/t/diy-central/kits-tube-amp
<SilverSpace> svasta ti ameri imaju za ne tak veliku paru 
<dodobas> putar
<SilverSpace> kaj i u podne :)
<dodobas> moj decko ne pita koliko je sati ...
<dodobas> Boba je tako lijep bio, moj Boba
<BotaniCar> Radi li tko od vas s Jasper reportsima ? 
<SilverSpace> puk
<hbogner> o bem ti windowse i mssql
<hbogner> jel se netko kuzi u win server 2008 i mssql?
<hbogner> otvorio sam port 1433 kod na hostingu, orvorio sam port 1433 na windows firewalu, orvorio sam port 1433 na mssqlsranju i svejedno mi odbija konekciju
<jelly> na... hostingu?
<hbogner> na amzonu
<hbogner> *amazonu
<SilverSpace> napravio si poplavu :)
<ivoks> Mmike: dakle, po branimirovoj, u 9 ujutro i 19h navecer
<ivoks> Mmike: 6,1l
<ivoks> slazem se da to nije neka velika relacija, al eto
<vileni> ivoks: imas average speed ?
<ivoks> ako hoces, mogu te u subotu provozat da se uvjeris
<ivoks> vileni: imam, ali nisam ga mjerio u ovoj situaciji
<ivoks> mislim da je prosjecna brzina bila oko 20km/h
<vileni> meni je bio tipa 18km/h jutros
<vileni> 7.7 prosjek
<ivoks> koji motor?
<vileni> 2.0d4d
<ivoks> koji auto?
<vileni> avensis
<ivoks> to je ista klasa
<ivoks> samo sto je moj 2.2
<vileni> moj je stariji po dizajnu rekao bih
<ivoks> sumnjam
<ivoks> moj je iz 2004. :)
<ivoks> doduse, motor je dizajniran 2004.
<ivoks> jos uvijek ga se moze naci u land roverima
<ivoks> bio je i u jaguaru
<vileni> nema previse detalja o ovom, ali slabija verzija je ugradjivana i u stariji avensis
<vileni> 2006 je zamijenjen novijim
<vileni> ovo mi je drugi "japanac" koji nema veze s japanom bas
<ivoks> dobar je avensis, zar nije?
<vileni> je
<ivoks> samo je ruznjikav :D
<vileni> a mislim, za tu klasu sasvim ok auto
<vileni> izgleda ubiboze dosadno
<vileni> ali policija me ne vidi 
<vileni> :D
<ivoks> tak ja i s mondeom prolazim
<ivoks> misle da ne moze
<vileni> i jos karavan jel
<vileni> ako zelis biti inkognito
<vileni> bunker je mislim 550/1500L
<vileni> opreme sasvim dosta, dovoljno tih na 130/140
<Mmike> ivoks, natankas auto do vrha, napravimo 100km po gradu, al' grad, ne obilaznica i neznam kaj, i izmjerimo, i nakon toga idemo jest
<vileni> 100km po "normalnom" prometu bi trajalo jedno 5-6h
<Mmike> imamo ivoks i ja o cem pricat :D
<Mmike> stanemo, pojedemo, i tak :)
<vileni> napravi si i uber account kad vec toliko vozis :)
<Mmike> e, zanimljivost
<Mmike> sad sam se vozio sa uber selectom
<Mmike> i vozi me frend kojeg nisam vidio 101 godinu :D
<vileni> koji auto?
<Mmike> Audi A4 :D
<Mmike> al' ima kozne siceve :D :D :D
<jelly> i de deset te error
<SilverSpace> jel moze dva wifi_a dongle na racunalo jedan da prima signal sa drugog routera a drugi da je AP
<jelly> može
<jelly> ako imaš stick za koji linux ima AP-capable driver
<SilverSpace> jelly: aha sam se mora konfiguracija slozit
<SilverSpace> conf file
<obrut> jel tko mozda kojim slucajem imao prilike slusati na "AKG N60 NC" slusalice ?
<SilverSpace> eh frend ima neke AKG koji model nemam pojma
<SilverSpace> nisu te sigurno bar po slikama koliko pamti
<SilverSpace> m
<Mmike> obrut, jesam ja, al' sam u ducanu
<Mmike> obrut, na kraju sam uzeo boseove quietcomfort 35
<Mmike> puno bolji noise reduction bose ima
<Mmike> a kvaliteta zvuka mi se cinila ista tu i tamo
<obrut> bose ima bolji NC, ali zvuk vjerojatno nije bolji, barem ne koliko citam...
<ivoks> Mmike: 100km?
<ivoks> sto znaci natankas do vrha?
<ivoks> vec smo pricali o tome
<Mmike> sastanche
<Mmike> nemrem sad
<ivoks> 'natankati do vrha' ima razinu greske od 1-2l
<ivoks> na 100km to je 5-7l potrosnja
<ivoks> svasta
<ivoks> snijeg, ha
<ivoks> a ja jos na ljetnim
<Mmike> ja sam pred 2 tjedna zamijenio
<vileni> ja prije mjesec dana stavio nove zimske :)
<Mmike> 3, stovise
<vileni> posto je auto dosao sa potrosenim starim gumama
<Mmike> i dobro da jesam jer sam bio na momackoj nekoj usred zumberka, da sam bio na ljetnim gumama fino bih se proveo
<Mmike> vileni, cek, ti si novo auto kupio?
<vileni> nije novi
<Mmike> ma
<Mmike> sebi novi :)
<vileni> new to me, yes
<Mmike> vileni, pa nisi se hvalio!
<vileni> Mmike: pa nije bas auto za hvaliti se :D
<Mmike> svaki auto je za hvaliti se!
<jelly> vileni: koje godiste?
<vileni> 2004
<jelly> to novo :-)
<vileni> najnoviji do sad, ali nijedan jos nije toliko nov da bi godisnji porez placao :9
<Mmike> :) samo da je porez ne platit' :)
<Mmike> vileni, no, kaki auto?
<Mmike> crveni, plavi, zuti, sivi?
<vileni> Mmike: https://goo.gl/photos/uKtUBErPyHCxMP769
<vileni> neznam koja je to boja :)
<Mmike> Oho, karavan!
<Mmike> Mudro :D
<Mmike> Moja slijedeca Mazda ce biti karavan :D
<vileni> pa i prosli je bio karavan :P
<Mmike> nazalost, vjerojatno i dizl :/
<vileni> bili su jedino karavani/monovolumeni u izboru
<Mmike> yup, ima smisla, s obzirom na malo dete :)
<Mmike> kad dete dodje do 5-6 godina onda karavan prestane imati smisla :D
<Mmike> (sad cekam debilni komentar starkelja s kanala kak su oni isli s ficekom na more, njih 6, i nista im nije falilo) :D
<vileni> mozda, ali ja ionako volim karavane
<Mmike> -rw-rw-r-- 1 mario mario 1.3G Nov  8 13:23 sda2.img.022.bz2
<Mmike> -rw-rw-r-- 1 mario mario 1.3G Nov  8 13:22 sda2.img.022.gz
<Mmike> -rw------- 1 mario mario 1.5G Nov  8 16:47 sda2.img.021.lrz
<Mmike> nije lrzip uvijek bolji :)
<vileni> http://longroofs.tumblr.com/
<Mmike> vileni, superica!
<Mmike> vileni, si zadovoljan/
<Mmike> ?
<vileni> Mmike: pa cilj je bio uzeti nesto novije, sigurnije, brze, i da manje trosi, za kesh
<vileni> noviji je 4 godine, trosi 2 litre manje jeftinijeg goriva, ima traction control, vise zracnih, masivniji je auto, ima vise prostora, ugodniji na 130-140
<jelly> Mmike: ne, ali probaj tri razlicite inkarnacije sda2.img zatarat i kompirimirat :-)
<Mmike> jelly, imam ih hrpu, to je partimage backup windoza (mamin laptop, jel), pa cu bas usporedit sad
<jelly> cedevita: bomboni komprimati
<Mmike> jelly, nije sve gotovo jos, ali: http://jebo.me/pas/9
<jelly> Mmike: kak radis backup, offline?
<jelly> Mmike: ne vidim koji je tu kompozit .tar od nekoliko?
<Mmike> jelly, yup, shutdownam windoze, bootam sa sysrescue CDja, ustekam usb disk (ili ak imam laptop tu bootam ga s mreze pa je na mrezi), i oderem partimage
<Mmike> nema .tar-a, ima partimage koji splita sve u 2GB chunkove
<Mmike> pa su ovi svi sda2.img.0XX u originalu bili 2GB fajlovi
<jelly> aha, sve to skupa je jedna patricija
<Mmike> jos kaj cu napravit kad se sve svrshi, catat cu sve img fajlove u jedan, pa cu onda taj veliki ic pbzipat/pigzat i lrzipat
<Mmike> jelly, yup
<jelly> onda nes puno dobit deduplikacijom
<Mmike> sa starom je lako jer ona nema puno toga na kompu (sve je u gmailu ili di vec), al' frendache kojima to slazem imaju svoja sranja na D a windoze su na C
<jelly> jel znulirash prazni prostor na particiji prije backupa?
<Mmike> i onda kad dodje virus ili nesto kaj usere windoze ja dodjem, restoram, i apdejtiram
<Mmike> sam restore traje oko 2-3-10 minuta, a apdejtiranje, jbg, win7, oko 2 dana :D :D :D
<Mmike> jelly, nop, al' partimage tvrdi da sam zna prepoznati prazan prostor
<Mmike> jer, patricija je 250 GB (toliki je SSD), a imagefileovi nekomprimirani su oko 55 GB
<Mmike> jelly, jel' znas za nesto bolje od debtreeja?
<Mmike> ili itko?
<Mmike> https://gist.github.com/damphat/6214499
<jelly> Mmike: za linuxe ili windowse?
<jelly> treesize
<jelly> ?
<Mmike> lajnux
<jelly> pojma
<jelly> Mmike: veli kolega "sdelete -z c:" znulira
<jelly> vjerojatno je bolje koristit nesto sto radi TRIM
<Mmike> http://tech-foo.blogspot.hr/2013/01/visualising-ubuntu-package-repository.html
<Mmike> wooo
<SilverSpace> jelly: upiknuo sam dva dongle u rpi i uspio se spojit na router i drugi dongle je AP na koji se spojim ali ne ide internet
<SilverSpace> preko tog AP
<Vlado9A> najbolje da pozoves hak :D
<jelly> 098 0HAK
<jelly> SilverSpace: a kak si slozio AP i kak si slozio internet
<jelly> routing i NAT?  bridge?
<jelly> ak je uplink isto wireless, bridge neki put zahtijeva posebne postavke na strani uplinka 
<jelly> jer ne da sam tak fejkati mac adrese
<SilverSpace> internet je na routeru 
<SilverSpace> i sa rpi se uredno spojim na njega
<SilverSpace> i mogu pristupit rpi 
<SilverSpace> inace taj rpi je slozen da je radio AP kad sam spojen sa lan kablom 
<SilverSpace> sad kad sam se spojio sa wifi ne radi 
<Hrki> vecer, gospodo, ne kuzim jednu stvar
<SilverSpace> a nis 
<Hrki> recimo www.4d.hr - radi
<Hrki> dok 4d.hr - ne radi (tj. browser ga ne kuzi)
<Hrki> pa zasto pobogu neki sajtovi ne naprave dns zapis za i bez www
<Hrki> je to neka fora ili sta ?
<Hrki> recimo ista stvar za www.riteh.hr i riteh.hr 
<SilverSpace> jelly: rpi ima web sucelje kojim se mogu prebacit u AP nacin rada ili da bude router 
<jelly> i kaj to web sucelje napravi iza?
<SilverSpace> eh kad bi znao 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> promjene se ip adrese 
<ivoks> NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
<ivoks> http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-37904703
<ivoks> NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
<SilverSpace> kaj
<jelly> ha, pogodio sam koji je link ivoks stavio :-)
<jelly> drugdje https://www.theguardian.com/business/2016/nov/08/toblerone-gets-more-gappy-but-its-fans-are-not-happy 
<ivoks> https://twitter.com/johnprescott/status/795918270071185408/photo/1?ref_src=twsrc%5Etfw
<ivoks> hahahaha
 * jelly bio uvjeren da je toblerone svicarski
<ivoks> ja jos uvijek brijem da je to sala
<ivoks> jelly: nije vec stoljece barem
<ivoks> prvo je postao austrijski
<ivoks> a onda americki
<ivoks> kao i milka
<ivoks> milka cak vise nema nista sa svicom
<ivoks> vise ima sa srbijom
<jelly> milku ionako ne volim, preslatka je
<jelly> neki kolege se kunu u kolumbo, iz slicnog razloga jer je manje sladak or originala
<Mmike> meni taj toblerone nikad nije bio nist posebno
<Mmike> ima one sitne komadice sranja koji ostaju medj zubima
<Mmike> nit mikla nikad mi nije bila nist posebno
<Mmike> oosim bijele milke
<Mmike> al' to i tak nije coksa :)
<SilverSpace> pih nesto krivo radim 
<SilverSpace> dorina za kuhanje je najbolja
<SilverSpace> ima u lidlu jedna 90% kaj je ok
<jelly> ove neke bijele u Lidlu su prilicno dobre
<jelly> onak, iznenadjujuce
<Mmike> jasno vam je da to nije coksa nego zasecereni margarin?
<Mmike> jelly, etoga:
<Mmike> mario@enchilada:/storage/mario-backup/vesna-thinkpad/2016-07-20$ for x in gz bz2 lrz; do echo -n "$x: "; du -ch *.${x} | tail -1; done
<Mmike> gz: 34G total
<Mmike> bz2: 34G        total
<Mmike> lrz: 29G        total
<Mmike> 5 gigi razlike
<Mmike> s tim da kompresija 2gigabajtnog fajla traje oko 10 sekundi za pigzom, 40ak sa pbzip2om i oko 10 minuta sa lrzimpm :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: da nije cokolada nema kakaoa
<SilverSpace> to uopce ne jedem
<SilverSpace> jelly: https://ronnyvdbr.github.io/ evo ovo imam na rpi i to radi ok i sad sam dodao jos jedan dongle wifi i nakon toga mi se sve raspalo 
<jelly> uh, radije pokazi konfiguraciju mreze i iptablesa i dal je ip_forward ukljucen, nemoj me tjerat da gledam kak radi neki random konfigurator
<jelly> jerbo samo Ronny zna kak je slozio da radi ronnyvdbr 
<jelly> znaci "ip a", "ip r", "iptables-save", "cat /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward", i dalje vjerojatno iwlist nesto...
<SilverSpace> ma nema veze to mi i onak ne treba samo sam htio isprobati 
<SilverSpace> jelly: thx 
<SilverSpace> taj mi je rpi tak i tak samo za goste da mi ne idu na mrezu a mogu na internet
<SilverSpace> to ovo i radi 
<jelly> pjbmtiopenssl https://mta.openssl.org/pipermail/openssl-announce/2016-November/000085.html
<obrut> hmm, mozda sam malo ogranicen, ali ne vidim nekog smisla raditi router od RPi-a ako mu je to jedini smisao
<obrut> za iste pare kupis mikrotika s vise portova i gomilom integriranih featurea
<ivoks> mozda ovak za zajebanciju
<Mmike> ovom mom mikrotiku fali antena
<ivoks> al staviti mrezu koju volis i cijenis... iza rpia
<ivoks> s tim I/O-om
<ivoks> brrr
<ivoks> pazi da ti ne zaswapa na toj sd kartici :)
<ivoks> ja sam se pomirio s time
<ivoks> ARM nikada nece uspjeti
<ivoks> imao je priliku
<ivoks> i sjebo.
<obrut> nije rpiju ni mreza bas neka sreca
<ivoks> sad ce biti kao i linux; postoji, ima neke nise, ali to je to. kralj 1%
<obrut> kak mislis nece uspjeti ? ja bi rekao da je uspio, mozda postotak je mali, ali na kolicinu je to sasma dobar uspjeh
<ivoks> pa je, slazem se
<ivoks> zivjet ce
<ivoks> ako je zivjeti uspjeh, onda smo svi uspjesni
<ivoks> intel ih je sad sustigao
<ivoks> IoT kasni samo zato jer su svi brijali na ARM
<ivoks> i mnogi jos uvijek briju
<ivoks> al nis od toga
<ivoks> uspjeh IoT-a je vezan uz uspjeh intelovih CPU-a
<obrut> ja koliko god sam gledao te intelove iot pizdarije, jos uvijek su preskupe i ogranicene obzirom na konkurenciju
<obrut> bio sam na prezentaciji rjesenja baziranog na onom galileu, frajer je kao trebao to pohvaliti, na kraju popljuvo
<ivoks> cek, adruino?
<ivoks> arduino
<ivoks> pusti to
<ivoks> intel quark
<ivoks> samo to
<ivoks> ostali ce napraviti biznise oko toga
<ivoks> prije 2-3 godine ljudi su jos bili spremni uloziti u razvoj aplikacije za ARM
<ivoks> danas? ne budi lud :)
<ivoks> quark je dovoljno dobar da se ne mora uloziti u razvoj nove aplikacije
<ivoks> ekipa izmislja sto bi radila sa Rpiem
<ivoks> imaju ga, pa izmisljaju sto bi sad s time
<ivoks> a ovdje ce biti obrnuto
<ivoks> 'imam app, kak bi bilo super da moze ovo! gle, quark! sad moze i to!'
<obrut> ako mislis na quark x1000 i slicne, ono sto sam ja vidio je jos uvijek preskupo u odnosu na mogucnosti
<ivoks> naravno da je
<obrut> o Dx000 modelima jos ne znam nista
<obrut> nek kuzim bas to imam app, al ne znam na cemu bi vrtio :)
<ivoks> eh
<ivoks> onda kupuj rpi pa se igraj :)
<obrut> imam rpijeva i igram se
<ivoks> odlicno
<obrut> imam i ponesto raznoraznih mikrokontrolercica
<obrut> trenutno za posao radim aplikaciju koja se vrti na WiPy
<obrut> odnosno napravio sam ju, razmisljam o dodavanju jos mogucnosti
<obrut> inace, ne treba biti ogranicen na jednu platformu, niti je rpi odgovor na sve potrebe, niti ce intelove pizdarije biti odgovor za sve potrebe
<obrut> to sve sto radi na 100+ MHz jos uvijek trosi previse struje za neke potrebe
<ivoks> naravno
<ivoks> biti ce svega
<ivoks> i zato velim traziti ces platformu za aplikaciju
<ivoks> a ne aplikaciju za platformu
<ivoks> sto vecina danas radi s rpiem
<obrut> tako uvijek radim...
<obrut> vecina radi s rpi-jem jer je trenutno najbolji omjer cijene, mogucnosti i lakoce koristenja
<obrut> pogotovo ako uzmes rpi zero
<obrut> kosta dzabalesku, vrti linux, a imas milijardu gotovih libova, aplikacija, ovog onog
<ivoks> ja si hocu ovo http://store.dji.com/product/mavic-pro
<ivoks> :)
<SilverSpace> obrut: ne mislim ja router od rpi radit
<SilverSpace> ovo mi je onako nek se nade ako zatreba :)
<SilverSpace> hm moram si skopirati karticu sad kad sam sve poslozio da ne crkne ili da ne zajebem nesto prckajuci :)
 * SilverSpace bi mogao na elektroniku potrositi para i para 
<obrut> SilverSpace: ih, ja vec jesam :)
<obrut> i jos cu... narucujem jos par pizdarija uskoro
<obrut> ivoks: ja bi isto nesto takvo :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> obrut: kaj ce ti to ak ne moze mitraljez nositi :)
<obrut> moze bombu :)
<SilverSpace> nehumana je
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> nije zabavna
<Mmike> sto volim kad se chrome radi pametan
<Mmike> napisem mu u adresbaar: maas.lxc/MAAS
<Mmike> i ovaj googla za time
<obrut> Mmike: meni takve pizdarije toliko dizu zivac da je to prestrasno
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> pucat
<vileni> Mmike: kako dodajes lxc-ove u maas?
<Mmike> ne dodajem, iako mislim da bi mogao napraviti power-drekec za maas
<Mmike> al' ne vidim smisao
<Mmike> ovo je samo maas u lxcu, pa imam slozeno da mi networkmanager pita dnsmasq od lxca za strojeve tamo
<vileni> samo kontroler onda imas ?
<vileni> aha
<vileni> a kakvi su strojevi onda?
<Mmike> ma nemam strojeve jos :)
<Mmike> al' strojeve lako dodam, nije to bed
<Mmike> moram vidjet kaj se sjebe kad  upgradeiras sa 1.5 na 1.9 ;)
<vileni> jel ima smisla staviti zfs na lvm?
<Mmike> ne
<vileni> Mmike: a recimo da zelim lxc snapshote raditi, sa quotom, onda moram imati zfs?
<Mmike> ne moras
<Mmike> samo ak imas zfs onda ce lxc koristiti snapshot ficure od zfsa
<Mmike> mosh i btrfs
<Mmike> iako
<Mmike> predji na lxd
<Mmike> malo je drugacija spika, meni sjebanija, ali i puno mocnija
<Mmike> imas live migracije i tak
<vileni> pa to i gledam
<vileni> imam neku kombinaciju gdje bi mi bilo korisno imati base lxc i onda dizati snapshote iz njega koji bi bili za demo jedne aplikacije
<vileni> i brisali bi se redovito
<vileni> to bi bilo zgodno moci migrirati na druge servere
<Mmike> lxd is the future
<Mmike> moram mikrotiku naucit rec da restarta konekciju u 5 ujutro
<vileni> :)
<vileni> puca svaki dan?
<vileni> meni iskon u najgore moguce vrijeme
<Mmike> vileni i brisali bi se redovito
<Mmike> * Disconnected (Connection reset by peer).
<Mmike> -NickServ- You are already logged in as Mmike.
<Mmike> vileni to bi bilo zgodno moci migrirati na druge servere
<Mmike> kaj sam izgubio?
<vileni> nista
<Mmike> kul :)
<vileni> osim jednog chromecasta
<vileni> :D
<vileni> sutra hamburger?
<Mmike> lol
<Mmike> moze moze
<vileni> btw, tjedan restorana je
<Mmike> moram sam potvrdit kad imam neki mongo sastanak sutra
<SilverSpace> pih
#ubuntu-hr 2016-11-09
<Vlado9A> dobro jutro
<Mmike> kaj, trump?
<Mmike> tja
<Mmike> ivoks, jesu dosle stolice?
<Mmike> jelly, http://jebo.me/pas/4
<hbogner> Mmike, kaj sad, kad idete u trumpland morate imat dodatne provjere jer niste americani???
<Mmike> tko ce to znat :)
<hbogner> hocete se morat penjat preko zida il ce vas pustit kroz vrata?
<hbogner> hoce medjunarodni aerodromi imat zidove oko sebe
<Mmike> vele neki da bar sad nece bit rata jer ce trump pustit ruse da naprave reda na bliskom istoku :D
<SilverSpace> jutro
<SilverSpace> pas kosti dva mi paketa nikako ne stizu a morala bi 
<jelly> dragi ameri, wtf?!
<jelly> Fritzbox firmware ima opciju da mu velis "restartaj ppp izmedju toliko i toliko sati"
<jelly> vileni: iskon sjebe stvar svaki put na pocetku mjeseca, skrate trajanje ispod 12 sati da odrezu za billing, i onda ostane refresh popodne kad se koristi
<jelly> vec sam bae 2 puta u 6 ujutro otisao pisat, rebootao CPE, i drugi mjesec opet isto
<vileni> morat cu se sjetiti to jednom napraviti
<vileni> iako mi se cini da je ovaj mjesec ok
<dodobas> putar
<Vjetar42> fino to ide na N1 info
<Vjetar42> prema njima Trumpet još nije pobjedio,. 268 glasova
<Vjetar42> a na straincama econoimsta je jasno ad je prešao 275
<Vjetar42> Bit će to k'o i s letom na mjesec LOL
<Vjetar42> burze se redom srozavaju, baš da vidim opening u USA oko podne
<Mmike> http://www.godmode-trader.de/devisen/euro-us-dollar-kurs,134000
<Mmike> :D
<ivoks> Mmike: za dva tjedna
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kak dolar :)
<ivoks> dow jones ima vec pad nego 9/11
<ivoks> http://money.cnn.com/data/premarket/
<ivoks> ah, stabiliziralo se
<SilverSpace> kratkotrajan efekt 
<ivoks> pa efekta jos nije bilo
<ivoks> to su futures
<SilverSpace> burze nisu jos ni otvorene
<ivoks> to ako je u minusu, to znaci da brokeri ne ocekuju dobar dan
<SilverSpace> zlato raste
<SilverSpace> nase novinarstvo je skroz u kujcu
<Mmike> 'us election shock'
<Mmike> joooooooooj, sto se nisam rodio k'o rockefeller ili taj neki  :)
<ivoks> zato sto je ovako zanimljivije
<ivoks> become one ;)
<Mmike> mozda moja djeca mogu, ja nemam sansi
<Mmike> kaj, jebote, ovaj ce zaradit, bilo da dolar ode jako gore ili jako dolje
<Mmike> k'o brexit
<ivoks> tko ne vjeruje sigurno nece
<Mmike> smijeh nad smijehovima
<Mmike> a mislim, mogu ja vjerovat da cu letjet sam od sebe, pa kurac, fizika mi neda ;)
<ivoks> mnogi se ne bi slozili
<ivoks> pa cak ni fizicari
<Mmike> Velis, ovi Hare Krishna i ti? :)
<obrut> Mmike: nisi nabavio pravih supstanci :)
<Mmike> obrut, mislio sam bez pomoci supstanci i tehnike ;)
<Mmike> ono, ja sjednem, i snagom volje - letim :)
<Mmike> lako sa LSDjem ili sa jet-packom, to se ne racuna 
<ivoks> ne trebas ni sjesti
<ivoks> odavno se zna da je sila gravitacije samo jedan dio stvarnosti
<obrut> Mmike: it's not the spoon that bends :)
<Mmike> ivoks: pa i moje fantazije su dio stvarnosti, no to ne znaci da mogu letjeti
<Mmike> unless sto smo rekli gore
<Mmike> da
<ivoks> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quantum_mechanics
<Mmike> uvijek se sjetim onog predavanja s fera od pre 505 godina sto sam slusao; "Ovisnost materije o informaciji"
<Mmike> teorecki, ako znas manipulirati informacijom, mosh manipulirati materijom
<Mmike> ivoks, sve to zahtijeva upotrebu nekog aparatusa
<ivoks> ne
<ivoks> kvantna fizika ti veli da ti nisi ono sto mislis da jesi
<Mmike> ne, kvantna fizika mi veli tocno ono sto mi veli
<Mmike> nisam ja nista drugaciji zato kaj kvantna fizika postoji
<ivoks> da postoji vise kopija tebe
<Mmike> ivoks, da ja tebe nest pitam. Kako da regeneriram dhcp leaseove iz MAASove baze (jer vidim da su svi leasovi u postgresu), jel' dovoljno samo restartati sve maas servise ili treba nekvi drugi trik?
<ivoks> koji maas?
<Mmike> 1.5 :D
<Mmike> naime, pri upgradeu s 1.5 na 1.9 dhcp leasovi se totalno sjebu i onda imam strojeve koji dijele IP adrese
<ivoks> preskocio si 1.7?
<Mmike> preskocio bi 1.7, ne postoji nigdje vise u arhivama i totalna mi je pila jos se i s tim drkati. Plus, doma, upgrade prodje ok. Samo kaj doma imam 3 stroja u MAAS clusteru i onda nemam bed s leasovima. Bed se pojavi kad imam 20-30+ strojeva i kad se ti strojevi cesto re-commisionaju
<Mmike> iako sam u nasem testnom seg clusteru radio upgrade sa 1.7 na 1.8 i sa 1.8 na 1.9 i svaki put sam imao izjeb s leasovima. Samo kaj tu nije bed, releasas sve strojeve i sve se poslozi. 
<Mmike> jer pol strojeva koriste kernel momci za testiranje kernela a druga polovica su testiranja drugih pizdarija tak da nije ljudima bed to ponovit
<Mmike> al' nemrem customeru rec da cemo im releasat sve strojeve :D
<ivoks> znaci nisi napravio upgrade jos?
<ivoks> pa samo kopiraj dhcpd.leases file sa strane
<ivoks> i vrati ga
<ivoks> maas cita taj file i puni bazu s time
<Vjetar42> Zanimljivo...
<Vjetar42> londil cijelu noć tweeta na švedskom LOL
<Mmike> ivoks, a, maas to ima u bazi samo zato da moze u web-UIju napisat koju IP adresu ima koji stroj?
<ivoks> ne sjecam se vise kako 1.x radi
<ivoks> ali znam da sam ja pisao svoje dhcpd.leases kad sam morao
<ivoks> cak i vrtio svoj dhcp server
<ivoks> https://scontent-vie1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/15037301_10155108320651840_6059888402228877237_n.jpg?oh=3457a07d34caffd851cf4072b6ac056c&oe=589784A0
<Mmike> kad on sad krece
<Mmike> od nove godine?
<Mmike> ili od 1.12?
<ivoks> valjda od sad
<Mmike> ili tek sad jos elektori moraju glasati?
<ivoks> ?
<Mmike> mislim da ne, tek je ekipa dala glasove elektorima
<Mmike> a sad elektori glasaju
<Mmike> tak nekak 
<ivoks> kaj si ti puko
<Mmike> pa, nisam
<ivoks> elektori nisu ljudi
<ivoks> to su jedinice
<ivoks> koliko ljudi, toliko jedicina elektora (manje vise)
<Mmike> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electoral_college
<Mmike> nop, to su ljudi :)
<ivoks> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electoral_College_(United_States)
<ivoks> The number of electors in each state is equal to the number of members of Congress to which the state is entitled
<ivoks> All states, except for Maine and Nebraska, have chosen electors on a "winner-take-all" basis since the 1880s.[5] Under winner-take-all, a state has all of its electors pledged to the presidential candidate who wins the most votes in that state. 
<Mmike> https://www.archives.gov/federal-register/electoral-college/electors.html
<Mmike> ivoks, ne sam to, nista ne obvezuje elektore da glasaju po onome sto su biraci rekli
<ivoks> ne obvezuje
<Mmike> "There is no Constitutional provision or Federal law that requires Electors to vote according to the results of the popular vote in their states. Some states, however, require Electors to cast their votes according to the popular vote. These pledges fall into two categories�Electors bound by state law and those bound by pledges to political parties."
<ivoks> to se zove dogovor
<ivoks> kao sto i velika britanija nema ustav
<Mmike> evo popis elektora: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_United_States_presidential_electors,_2016
<ivoks> civiliziarni ljudi se dogovaraju
<ivoks> to su sve clanovi kongresa, mahom
<Mmike> da, al' ne moraju bit
<Mmike> bio negdje clanak i intervju
<Mmike> najmladji elektor ima 18 godina, nit ne sstudira
<Mmike> a najstariji (tj, najstarija) ima mislim 88
<Mmike> ili 98
<ivoks> republikanci su imali priliku reci ne trumpu
<ivoks> rekli su da
<ivoks> stoga, nema promjene
<Mmike> sto ce rec da su elektori - ljudi
<ivoks> elektori su samo relikt proslosti
<Mmike> pa nisu 'samo' relikt
<Mmike> ono, tu su
<ivoks> umjesto filozofiranja, primi se posla
<Mmike> da, sefe :)
<Mmike> (my cloud is deploying)
<Mmike> u kurcu mi je taj sustav glasanja
<Mmike> al' nije nit nas da je nesh presuper, tak da...
<Mmike> da, elektori glasaju tek u prosincu, 19.12
<Mmike> i tek onda se zna tko je pricidnik
<Mmike> opce se nebi cudio da se hrpa njih predomisli i da trumpu pimpeka ;)
<Mmike> al' za to vrijeme je dolar pao, i netko je zaradio
<Mmike> a novi predsjednik preuzima duznist 20.1.2017
 * Vlado9A is listening to Live - Election Coverage 2016 ::: http://stream-mp3.infowars.com
<Vlado9A> :)
<Mmike> super je s ovom optikom sto KONACNO ne moram satima cekat da maas downloadira svoje imagetove
<ivoks> sta si uzeo? 200/100?
<Mmike> yup
<Mmike> 35 kuna ekstra
<Mmike> s tim da nisam uzeo nit telefon nit internet
<ivoks> koliko te to dodje sve skupa?
<Mmike> erm, nit telefon nit televiziju
<Mmike> 250 kuna, cca
<Mmike> sacu da vidim
<Mmike> "Ovim putem koristimo priliku pojasniti kako ukupna cijena ugovorenog Ultra MAXnet paketa bez ugovorne obveze iznosi 225,00kn (PDV uključen) uz dodatnu naknadu za Turbo+ 200 opciju u iznosu od 30,00kn (PDV uključen)."
<Mmike> ivoks, to su cijene za privatnog korisnika jer sam kao poslovni morao platiti 600kn+PDV instalaciju, a za privatne je tipa 50 ili 70.
<Mmike> Ili cak ne 600 nego 900
<Mmike> pa iz principa nisam tijo dat
<Mmike> i ovo je bez ugovorne obveze sve
<ivoks> poslovni korisnici dobiju drugaciju uslugu
<Mmike> pa ak bude ok sve onda cu se prebaciti sa privatnog na poslovni, a kak je instalacija tu, nebi trebao platiti tih 600-ili-koliko kuna
<Mmike> pa ne, ista je usluga, OptiMax Net
<ivoks> znaci, 250kn mjesecno za 200/100
<Mmike> takje
<Mmike> i fakat fino radi
<ivoks> optima?
<Mmike> tcom
<Mmike> nema optime tu
<Mmike> :)
<ivoks> kod mene nema nicega
<ivoks> ja cu placati 20/20 600kn
<Mmike> uzas
<Mmike> k'o brooks :)
<SilverSpace> hm 8G file 50 minuta za kopiranje na vanjski disk
<Mmike> ivoks, a preko mobitela? imas za cca 300 kuna mjesecno flat-rate 3g ili 450 kuna LTE
<ivoks> ultramax
<ivoks> 3g ima velike latencije
<Mmike> doduse, moras svaki dan poslati SMS :)
<ivoks> na to cu preci kada dodje 5g
<Mmike> ja s mora koristim 3g i nemam nikih problema. i hangoutsi rade super i ssh prema svukud radi super
<Mmike> cak mi bilo bolje nego DSL doma (20/2 sam imao na amisu)
<ivoks> radi super kad si jedan
<Mmike> vish, trebam otkazat ugovor
<Mmike> da, bili smo jedan, ili 2, troje max
<ivoks> https://www.hrvatskitelekom.hr/max-paketi/ultra-max
<Mmike> ja sam uzeo ultramax net
<ivoks> Usluge putem optičke mreže još nisu dostupne na vašoj adresi
<Mmike> trebao si ostati s masom :) mozda bi zivio u spanskom danas :D
<ivoks> haha masa
<Mmike> btw, sreo sam masu neki dan, dete joj ima sad vec skoro 2 godine brijem
<ivoks> nju nisam vidio desetljecima
<Mmike> ima ISTI tonalitet glasa i ISTO prica :)
<Mmike> al' ono, I-STO
<ivoks> ne sjecam se
<Mmike> sjetio bi se da ju cujes, 100% :)
<ivoks> bitno da sam si ja uzeo ssd od 512GB
<ivoks> koji mi stoji na stolu vec tri tjedna
<Mmike> ivoks, ak hocu reinstalira maas (start from scratch), dost je da skopiram /var/lib/maas/images (ili kaj vec) i onda to natocim nakon reinstalacije prije importanja, to bi moralo, jelde?
<vileni> Mmike: 12:30?
<Mmike> vileni, jok
<Mmike> sorry, nemrem :/
<Mmike> bolestan, zdrkan, ak odem van jos danas usjebo sam se skroz
<Mmike> kad se vratim s Malte?
<vileni> Mmike: pa mogao si i javiti :P
<hbogner> vileni, to ides u submarine?
<vileni> hbogner: da
<vileni> hoces ti?
<hbogner> ak da zovi budz0r, on je tu blizu
<Mmike> vileni, do pred 15ak minuta sam mislio da uc moc
<hbogner> vileni, nisam planirao, daj mi da razmislim
 * Mmike zamislja hbognera kak razmislja :)
<hbogner> Mmike, ne kaki, :D
<SilverSpace> :) Mmike dubi na glavi :)
<hbogner> vileni, sumnjam da cu ici danas
<SilverSpace> http://silverspace.bshellz.net/
<obrut> ne znam kako vi, ali ja u zadnjih nekoliko dana dobivam dosta vise spamova nego inace, cini se da je vecina iz mreze istog providera...
<Mmike> http://nypost.com/2016/11/08/newsweek-prints-madam-president-issue-before-election-even-happens/
<Mmike> haha hahah hahahaha
<Hrki> isuse hilary :D
<Hrki> pa ta si ni muza nemoze kontrolirat, a ti ce cijeli svijet
<obrut> sta sam se usro... mislio sam da sam zbrikao jedan sluzbeni MCU :P
<obrut> a taman sam javio sefu da je sve napravljeno :P
<ivoks> sad ce melanija
<ivoks> traziti trumpa da sloveniji da piranski zaljev
<ivoks> i istru
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> mislim da su u ovih 6 mjeseci
<ivoks> anglosaksonci totalno ujebali svoju dominaciju u svijetu
<ivoks> https://www.facebook.com/9gag/photos/a.109041001839.105995.21785951839/10155108320651840/?type=3
<Hrki> e kad vec ide istra
<Hrki> nek ide i međimurje :D
<Hrki> e, kak ta amerika funkcionira, svaka zemlja se financira sama za sebe?? ili sve ide u zajednički buđet
<Hrki> pa se onda dijeli??
<Mmike> root@maas:~# tail -2 /var/log/syslog 
<Mmike> Nov  9 11:30:05 maas kernel: [ 5357.085065] Hardware name: QEMU Standard PC (i440FX + PIIX, 1996), BIOS Ubuntu-1.8.2-1ubuntu1~cloud0 04/01/2014
<Mmike> Nov  9 11:30:05 mroot@maas:~#
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> ste vidli kad ovaki syslog zapis? :)
<obrut> hehehe :) koji frajer :) https://www.facebook.com/slingshotpcb/videos/1261289717225523/
<obrut> jel kupovao tko sto s http://libri.hr ?
<Mmike> obrut, ne bas
<Mmike> obrut, od kad imam kindl ne kupujem papirnate knjige
<obrut> Mmike: ja stripove jos uvijek preferiram na papiru...
<Mmike> neznam kad sam zadnji put strip neki citao
<Mmike> u biti jesam, ovo ljeto, nasao neke alanfordove na moru
<obrut> ja sam zadnje čitao Tvrđu (Dungeon/Donjon) i fakat ima predobrih epizoda :) danas idem na Interliber kupit novoizaslu epizodu
<Mmike> obrut, ti si k'o Howard is BBT ;)
<obrut> mislim da znam sto je BBT, al ne znam tko je Howard :) idem guglat :)
<obrut> aha, taj :)
<obrut> zasto ? ne pratim seriju, pokusao gledat par epizoda, kuzim sve fore i reference, al se ne uspijevam nasmijat
<Mmike> pa jebote kurcev mongodb
<Mmike> mongo --ssl --ovo --ono
<Mmike> i spoji se
<Mmike> to isto napravim za mongodump
<Mmike> i sere
<Mmike> neke nerazumljive greske
<obrut> neki dan sam skuzio po linkedin profilu da jedan penjac kojeg znam izgleda voli mongo... jedva cekam da ga sretnem na penjanju da ga zajebavam malo :)
<Mmike> Wed Nov  9 13:00:58.602 DBClientCursor::init call() failed
<Mmike> assertion: 10276 DBClientBase::findN: transport error: 127.0.0.1:37017 ns: admin.$cmd query: { getnonce: 1 }
<Mmike> STA JEBEM TI SISU U DREKAVAC!
<Mmike> ok
<Mmike> ja sam glup :)
<Mmike> nisam mongodumpu rekao --ssl
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> dobro mi je pisalo u poruci o gresci, sam nisam citao ;)
<Mmike> k'o da sa zenom pricam
<Mmike> 'ZAKAJ SU SKARE NA FRIZIDERU' u biti znaci 'nadrkana sam jer oni dani a ti nisi OPET kupio mlijeko!'
<Mmike> ivoks, imas di handy maas-cli naredbe za commisionanje strojeva?
<Mmike> lunch time
<ivoks> ne
<SilverSpace> trump
<jelly> Mmike: dobro, ali zasto su skare na frizideru?
<jelly> prije dva tjedna mi je dosao novi cpu doma, jos ga nisam probao zamijeniti 
<Vjetar42> [10:52:20] <Mmike> s tim da nisam uzeo nit telefon nit internet
<Vjetar42> [10:52:22] <ivoks> koliko te to dodje sve skupa?
<Vjetar42> LOL, kaj si onda uzeo Mmike ? samo TV? :D
<jelly> typo, uzeo je samo internet
<Vjetar42> jelly: sućut na procu. ja još dilam svoj i7-950
<Vjetar42> poveći typo :-)
<Mmike> Vjetar42, selecionizam, a? :D
<jelly> stari radi ak iskljucim 1 od 2 core :-)
<jelly> google chrome, however, ne voli 1-core cpu
<Vjetar42> ma ja bi rado ploču u koju mogu upiknut oba
<Mmike> Vjetar42, kol'ko para trazis? Koji socket je to ono?
<Mmike> jelly, drek na sibici, meni 90% toga u chromeu na istoj kori - ctrl-click ne forka novi proces
<jelly> Mmike: cijela masina se teli sad, i sve ostalo
<Vjetar42> Mmike: bio je olas na njuskalu dugo, pa sam maknuo jer nije bilo interesa pola godine
<jelly> imam alias za pkill -STOP chrome; pkill -STOP firefox
<Mmike> jelly, meni se sam chrome teli
<Mmike> i onda ga killam
<Mmike> i upalim opet
<jelly> chrome killam kad pocme swapat 
<Mmike> i shift-ctrl-t i restoram sve tabove koji su bili
<Vjetar42> daj neku ponudu pa nosi. ionako mi samo smeta
<Mmike> i onda je svaki tab u svom procesu
<Mmike> Vjetar42, ne znaci mi ama bas nist to kaj je bio na njuskalu ;)
<Mmike> zanima me socket i okvirna cijena
<Vjetar42> moš dobit i MBO pridfe
<jelly> koji socket, koja mbo? :-)
<Mmike> opla
<Mmike> koji socket, koja mobo :D
<jelly> moja ima samo 2 slota za memoriju, 1156
<Mmike> ja imam 4 memslota i imam 32gige memorije
<Mmike> danas mi je trebalo 20 giga za importat imageje u maas1.5, srecom je taj long-long EOL
<jelly> ja imam 8GB jer je pogodit koja geometrija 8GB kekasa radi nemoguce
<jelly> zato je Bot vec dobio 2x8GB s popustom :-|
<Vjetar42> Mmike:  Asus P6X58D Premium 
<jelly> aha, 1366 socket
<Vjetar42> USB 3.0 X2
<jelly> jebesh :-|
<Vjetar42> to je makina iz 2011.
 * jelly gleda dal i7-950 ima AES-NI
<Vjetar42> dam samo da prodam
<Vjetar42> može i cijela makina
<Vjetar42> s Sapphire R9 290x
<jelly> nema aes :-(
<Vjetar42> ima
<Vjetar42> Xeon ima aes
<jelly> ark veli da nema?
<Mmike> nema graficku?
<jelly> koji je to onda cpu?
<Vjetar42> Xeon je unutra jelly 
<jelly> Vjetar42: koji?
<Vjetar42> cek
<Mmike> Vjetar42, imas i memorije na ploci toj?
<Vjetar42> 24 gb
<Vjetar42> kolko ide
<Vjetar42> Xeon je X5680 @ 3.33GHz
<jelly> opa, 6core
<Vjetar42> yap
<Vjetar42> direktno iz USA
<Vjetar42> prošao carinu LOL
<Mmike> cek sad
<jelly> TDP 130W :-)
<Mmike> reko si i7-950
<Vjetar42> kad sam kupio konfiguraciju kupio sam ju 2011 s i7
<Mmike> dobro, kaj prodajes? sve to?
<Vjetar42> poslije sam uzeo Xeona iz USA
<Vjetar42> prodajem sve kaj hoces kupit
<Vjetar42> i LG TV 50"
<Mmike> moras mi rec cijene neke
<Vjetar42> a i lap
<Vjetar42> naravno
<Mmike> kupio bi plocu i proc
<Mmike> al' brijem da za tog xeona osh masnu paru
<Vjetar42> racunaj da je pocetak negdje oko 85% koliko sad daju ostali u oglasima
<Mmike> a i 24 gige rama ces me opeljesit
<Mmike> pa nisam siguran da hocu to sve )
<Mmike> 85% od 0 = 0 ?
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> daj konkrente brojke
<Vjetar42> od relana cijena na bilo gdje
<Vjetar42> ja ju rusim 15%
<Mmike> a koja je realna cijena?
<Vjetar42> jebemu Mmike 
<Mmike> pa jebemu
<Mmike> ti prodajes
<Vjetar42> znas kako to ide na garage sale
<Mmike> ja ti dam 500 kuna
<Mmike> jel' to realno? :)
<Vjetar42> pogleas koliko je nov
<Mmike> ploca + i7
<Vjetar42> podas koliko je rabljeni
<Mmike> i7-950 je prva generacija, valjda, to su dost sljukavi procesori
<Mmike> i trose fino
<Vjetar42> i na rabljeni skines 15 %
<Vjetar42> napajanje na makini kje 650W
<Vjetar42> moš doć vidjet to sve
<Vjetar42> igirce idu glatko
<Mmike> a kakvo kuciste?
<Vjetar42> doom novi ide glatko u Full HD
<Mmike> joj, sunce ti jebem, zena ce me se odrec
<Vjetar42> kućište je neko...
<Vjetar42> to zamijeniš ak ti se ne svidi
<Vjetar42> hahaha
<jelly> ima novi doom? :-)
<Vjetar42> imam ti i loitechovih dodavalica
<Vjetar42> hahah
<Vjetar42> dobis i novi doom na poklon LOL
<Vjetar42> ma rjesavam se hardwareea 
<Mmike> Vjetar42, imas oznaku tog i7?
<Vjetar42> imam i Xperia z4 tablet
<Mmike> Vjetar42, to je ovaj? http://ark.intel.com/products/37150/Intel-Core-i7-950-Processor-8M-Cache-3_06-GHz-4_80-GTs-Intel-QPI 
<Vjetar42> imam i7 u ladici
<Vjetar42> Mmike: taj
<jelly> dobro, ajmo ozbiljno, koji model LG 50" i posto :-)
<Vjetar42> ok
<jelly> jebes kompjutere
<Vjetar42> LG 50" je ima sve papire 
<Vjetar42> star godinu dana
 * jelly bas gleda 50-55" 
<Vjetar42> LG 50LF652V
<jelly> lol, ima sve papire :-)
<Vjetar42> webos 2.0
<Vjetar42> ima i tovarni list LOL
<Mmike> Vjetar42, tu veli da daj xeon ne ide na tvoju plocu: https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/P6X58D_Premium/HelpDesk_CPU/
<Vjetar42> Mmike: to smo prošli već, zaboravan si
<jelly> Mmike: ide ak se dobro gurne
<jelly> (also, fw updates vjerojatno)
<Mmike> Vjetar42, kaj smo prosli?
 * Mmike odustaje, izrazito je komplicirano s tobom pregovarati :)
<Mmike> ides,  lik na njuskalu trazi 3k kuna za taj proc
<Mmike> ok, to nebum :D
<Vjetar42> to kak ne ide http://imgur.com/a/xhu9o
<Mmike> da, nebi to
<Mmike> Vjetar42, a prodo bi maticnu bez xeona?
<Vjetar42> Mmike: naravno
<Vjetar42> oces i7 na njoj?
<Mmike> pa, to je ideja
<Vjetar42> kolko rama?
<Vjetar42> ide i Zenfone 2 btw
<Vjetar42> garage sale ongoing... ;)
<vileni> sta webos postoji jos
<Vjetar42> pa i Logitech F710
<vileni> posto logitech?
<Vjetar42> vileni: cak 2.0
<Mmike> Vjetar42, nemam pojma, to moram po 3 modula imat, jelde?
<jelly> Vjetar42: jel imas koju podlogu za misha?!? :-)
<Mmike> Vjetar42, a, to na R1 das ili solarno?
<Vjetar42> vileni, 85% cijene koju mi nadjes da je najniza
<Vjetar42> Mmike: kak ti paše :D
<vileni> Vjetar42: 85% najnize nove?
<jelly> Vjetar42: sta si uzeo umjesto LG-a? :-)
<Vjetar42> vileni: ne 
<Vjetar42> vileni: rabljene isto godište isto stanje
<Vjetar42> jelly: lol
<vileni> Vjetar42: pa nije bas da za kontrolere pisu godista, servise i slicno :)
<Vjetar42> kaj nitko neće Xperia Z4 tablet s keyboardom?
<vileni> imaju 2 po 220kn na njuskalu
<Vjetar42> vileni: dođeš,vidiš, probaš
<Vjetar42> imam i F310
<Vjetar42> a i neku F kameru 720p
<Vjetar42> hm
<Vjetar42> kad smo već kod prodaje...
<Vjetar42> ide i Asus lap, to je samo 2 godine staro
<Vjetar42> i7 17"
<Vjetar42> gforce unutra
<Vjetar42> 8GB RAM
<Vjetar42> disk birate
<Vjetar42> SSD ili HDD
<Mmike> Vjetar42, nemam pojma
<Vjetar42> Mmike: ?
<Mmike> ploca + i7 + 8 gigi rama, 1000kn + PDV?
<sillyslux> vuha... hocu i ja nest...
<Vjetar42> tko da više LOL
<Vjetar42> grafulja ti ne treba Mmike ?
<Vjetar42> imam i neš slabije, novo
<Mmike> Vjetar42, u biti treba jer ova nema graficku
<Mmike> naime - to kupujem za serverosh, da zamijenim ovo kaj imam, jel :D
<Vjetar42> naravno :)
<Mmike> kakva graficka?
<Vjetar42> unutra je R9 290x dual
<Mmike> oh, to bi fino litecoine minelao :)
<Vjetar42> 3com OfficeConnectHub 8 anyone ? jelly, vileni ?
<Vjetar42> Mmike: za litecoine ti imam neš bolje :P
<Vjetar42> R9 380
<Vjetar42> Mmike: moš odmah dvije dobit
<Vjetar42> Mmike: ajd 1350 i ok smo oko ploce, rama i proca
<Vjetar42> a napajkanje ?
<Vjetar42> napajanje*
<Vjetar42> stvarno dam samo da prodam...
<Vjetar42> da, uz LG 50" dolazi original set 3d ocalica odrasli x2
<Vjetar42> i jos dodatnih real d 2x odrasli + 2 x djeca
<Vjetar42> ima tu i neki stari CLP-500
<Vjetar42> color laser
<Vjetar42> to dam stvarno jeftino jer su toneri papar cijena
<Vjetar42> + ide pixma kojoj ne radi printanje ali scan 1200 dpi radi
<jelly> Vjetar42: jel gigabitni barem
<Vjetar42> Mmike: ima i origian kutiju od MBO-a LOL
<Vjetar42> jelly: ti ces znati 8802.3 ISO/DIS 8802/3
<Vjetar42> 3C16700A
<Vjetar42> nešto praznih bluray medija
<Vjetar42> u makini je i LG bluray prža
<Vjetar42> samsung EVO 512 GB
<Vjetar42> WD red od 2 TB
<Vjetar42> WD black od  TB
<Vjetar42> WD black od  1 TB
<Vjetar42> i vanjski wd 500 GB passport
<Vjetar42> btw LG 50" ima LAN i wifi
<Vjetar42> i radi plex
<Vjetar42> također podržava VLC playliste za IPTV
<sillyslux> pa meni je valjda dosta kopat u tvom smecu...
<Vjetar42> kupljen 8.2015, pod garancijom
<Vjetar42> lol sillyslux 
<Vjetar42> ak netko hoće imam i USB3.0 dock SATA
<Vjetar42> jedno 2 univerzaklna punjača za laptope koji upareni pokrivaju sve modele
<Vjetar42> i da, Lenovo 3000 n100, s tim ne znam kaj bi
<Vjetar42> imam fingerscan LOL
<Vjetar42> uzimam i novikji hardware pod racu, dakle pali i mjenjanje 
<Vjetar42> recimo apple
<Mmike> Vjetar42, to mi je puno
<Mmike> Vjetar42, znam da je ploca kul i sve, al' cu radije onda za 800 kunica nac nesh drugo
<Vjetar42> Mmike: dogovorit cemo se, 1000 je malo, ali ono bas malo
<Vjetar42> daj 1100 i tvoja je
<Mmike> Vjetar42, kako kuciste imas za to sve?
<Mmike> kad mi vec uvaljujes
<Vjetar42> stvano bi se morao zavlačit pod stol Mmike 
<Vjetar42> daj 50 kuna gore i dobiš kućište
<Mmike> zavuci se pod stol, srce ti spaljeno!
<Vjetar42> u jebemu
<Vjetar42> kaj te zanima Mmike ?
<Vjetar42> frotpanel ima firewire, audio, mic i 2x usb
<Mmike> zanima me dal' mosh posudu s kokicama ugurat u kuciste 
<Mmike> jebemu :)
<Vjetar42> ah
<Mmike> koje kuciste je to
<Mmike> da odem na internet i pogledam
<Mmike> kad ti vec nesh dat URLove
<Vjetar42> djecja posla ;)
<Vjetar42> nemam urlove mmike
<Mmike> pa tak se ponasas
<Mmike> fakat k'o da si na placu
<Vjetar42> kupljeno je 2011
<Vjetar42> cek
<Mmike> "eo imam tu nesto neznam kaj imam"
<Vjetar42> idem vidjet mail stari
<Mmike> pofotkaj, metni nekud pa cu vidjet
<Vjetar42> ok
<Vjetar42> proc ima i neki djidamidja hladnjak
<Vjetar42> ti dobis stock
<Vjetar42> novi, niakd koristen
<Vjetar42> Mmike: http://imgur.com/a/ugTCn
<Vjetar42> Asus switch 10/100 vjerojatno nikome nije interesantan uz današnje brzine
<Vjetar42> Pital si za drugu grafulju, jefriniju Mmike 
<Vjetar42> XFX Radeon HD 5450 nova
<Vjetar42> koštala me 246,34 u ghspotu Mmike 
<Vjetar42> još ima naljepnicu na sebi lol
<Vjetar42> ko za tebe - 200 kn može i r1
<Vjetar42> gdje nam je ivoks, on bi sigurno nešto probrao od ovog
<Vjetar42> i obrut 
<Vjetar42> da, za vas van ZG pali dostava Overseasom
<Vjetar42> a iza vas lijene u ZG ;)
<jelly> iza cega?
 * jelly Å¡uta Chrome ne bi li mogao doci do usporedbe specifikacija za tv
<Vjetar42> jelly: ffox rulez
<Vjetar42> jelly: iza cega?
<jelly> izabela!
<jelly> aha, nije losa telka, ima IPS, ima H.265
<jelly> nema 4k al za to sam ionako previse corav
<jelly> http://www.displayspecifications.com/en/comparison/3e7687c0
<jelly> i trosi manje struje nego ove 55" koje sam gledao
<Vjetar42> je, pažljovo sam birao kad sam kupovao
<Vjetar42> bio je best buy u klasi tada, i još je bio 2K kn snižen
<Mmike> 4k nema smisla
<Mmike> ima smisla ak imas 5m dijagonalu
<Mmike> i sjedis 20cm pred telkom
<Mmike> Vjetar42, pecem detetu pizdarije i speko sam i sebe pa malo kasnije dodjem ;)
<jelly> 2-3m bi isto bilo ok ak imas dobar vid
<Vjetar42> ok Mmike 
<vileni> koliko bi tv bio?
<jelly> na nabava.net je 4.324 znaci iznad 3000 nemre ic, uzmem ti ga za 2500 :-D
<jelly> zapravo, mozda uzmem novi a vileni nek zeme ovaj godinu dana star ;-)
<jelly> https://www.mall.hr/led-lcd-tv-prijemnici/lg-3d-tv-prijemnik-50lf652v "posljednji komad"
<vileni> ja ciljam na burazov 52", a on trazi smart tv
<jelly> kaj je 52", neka starija plazma?
<vileni> jel se taj web os razija jos?
<vileni> nije, lcd neki
<vileni> dobim ga za ~800kn
<vileni> ali tek kad nadje novi :)
<Vjetar42> jelly: ajd gledaj tamo gdje ga moš odma dobit LOL
<Vjetar42> oh da
<Vjetar42> dva monitora
<Vjetar42> full hd
<Vjetar42> lg oba
<Vjetar42> IPS 23"
<Vjetar42> i  jedan 27" s dvbt tunerom
<Vjetar42> IPS je pivot
<jelly> Vjetar42: ne treba mi oma, to gleduckam vec mjesecima i patim se sa 32"
<Vjetar42> jelly kak si došao na 3kkn?
<jelly> 75% prst palac
<Vjetar42> 4324 x 0,85 =
<Vjetar42> haha
<Vjetar42> 75 lol
<Vjetar42> za tv star godinu dana
<jelly> buraz, 85% bi dobio za nekoristeni novi
<Vjetar42> krenimo radije s 15%, tak sam bio rekao, ne 25
<jelly> 15% je bilo za PC
<Vjetar42> odi pitaj buraza onda jelly ;)
<Vjetar42> 15 % je bilo za sve
<jelly> ah
<Vjetar42> i dobro znaš to lol
<jelly> onda nista :-)
<Vjetar42> morao si probati, jel
<Vjetar42> app
<jelly> ofskroz
<Vjetar42> imam za tebe plocu i proc ako mmike ne dodje
<jelly> it's a buyers market
<Vjetar42> jelly: daj 3.500 i nosi
<Vjetar42> i dobiš original kutiju
<Vjetar42> i još ti ga zapakiram
<Vjetar42> novi u dućanu (ne sa mjesec dana čekanja već odmah) je oko 5K
<jelly> nah
<jelly> 4324 x .75 = 3243 
<jelly> zanimljivo, neke telke vec imaju 10bitnu boju, emuliranu, u srednjoj/gornjoj srednoj klasi
<jelly> to ce vjerojatno biti korisnije in the long run nego 4k
<jelly> Philips 55PUS6501/12 specka veli... 8bits + FRC, i MILIJARDU boja :-)
<jelly> to sam vidjao samo na high end monitorima
<Mmike> https://www.razor.com/products/crazy-cart/
<Mmike> WOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<Mmike> jelly, al', to isto nema smisla, kad ti oko moze razaznati 15 milijona
<Mmike> ili koliko vec
<jelly> Mmike: oko moze razaznati puno vise nijansi zelenih nego linearnih 8 bita daje
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> al' vec 24bita daje vise neg  kaj mosh vidjet
<Mmike> aha, krivo 
<Mmike> sorry :)
 * Mmike uleteio u raspravu :)
<Mmike> http://www.colormatters.com/color-and-vision/color-and-vision-matters
<jelly> japanci vec odavno imaju 10bitnu boju na blurayima, i 10bit enkodirane mkv za anime 
<Mmike> ma mislio sam da televizori imaju 100bitnu boju sad najednom
<Mmike> pa reko sta kurac opet
<jelly> 30bitnu, recimo
<jelly> 1073741824 nijansi :-)
<Mmike> 24bit je 16777216 
<jelly> osim sto ove nemaju toliko, nego 8bita + titranje_jako_brzo
<jelly> al vele likovi da normalna osoba uglavnom nemre primijetit razliku
<Vjetar42> kad stižeš Mmike ?
<Vjetar42> Niš od toga vidim
<Vjetar42> Same neozbiljne ponude LOL
<Hrki> https://scontent-vie1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/15032253_428685740588442_4208339686988233215_n.jpg?oh=cb79e3680369395cec57dc4ed3030dfb&oe=58C4A6C5
<Vjetar> malo sutra ti dođeš Mmike 
<Vjetar> :)
<SilverSpace> pih
<SilverSpace> malo sam maka
<Mmike> i ja
<Mmike> http://www.cracked.com/blog/6-reasons-trumps-rise-that-no-one-talks-about/
#ubuntu-hr 2016-11-10
<Vlado9A> dobro jutro
<pav> jutar
<jelly> Mmike: sad znas i zasto ljudi glasaju za hdz... 
<BotaniCar> Jutro
<Mmike> jelly, a znao i prije :/
<BotaniCar> Ja nisam bio siguran, ali fakat je napisano sve sto se i kod nas na cesti moze vidjeti 
<ivoks> jelly: kaj je sa iskonom?! :(
<jelly> ivoks: pojma, kaj je?
<ivoks> packet loss
<ivoks> izmedju nbng-zg01.net.iskon.hr i 89.164.86.66 i 89.164.85.68 i bdr-dra.net.iskon.hr
<ivoks> posvuda
<ivoks> latencije su ogromne
<ivoks> pola sekunde
<ivoks> od mtra:
<ivoks>  3. nbng-zg01.net.iskon.hr            3.3%    90   98.4 195.6   6.4 670.3 219.1
<ivoks>  4. 89.164.86.66                      1.1%    90   83.0 202.0   7.2 681.4 217.2
<ivoks>  5. 89.164.85.68                      0.0%    90   83.4 199.7   6.8 675.6 215.7
<ivoks> 670 milisekundi latencije
<Mmike> kak mrzim canonicalov vpn koji SVE ruta kroz VPN
<Mmike> i launchpad i arhive i sve
<ivoks> pa stavi da ne ruta
<Mmike> do hr.archive.canonical.com idem kroz VPN
<Mmike> e pa neces vise!
<ivoks> u network manageru je to jedan checkbox
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> srecom, ne koristim network manager
<ivoks> ocito
<Mmike> istsi ne podrzava spajanje na dva VPNa odjednom
<Mmike> uz tonu drugih stvari koje su u kurcu tamo
<Mmike> NM je super za moju mamu, upali, spoji joj se i bok/bok
<Mmike> mirka, djesi!
<jelly> ivoks: koji je tvoj trenutni ip?
<ivoks> 89.164.119.21
<jelly> ok
<ivoks> ali trenutno je stanje stabilno
<jelly> kad je to bilo?
<ivoks> prije 5min
<ivoks> od 8:55 do 9:05
<ivoks> barem
<ivoks> jer u 8:55 sam dosao u ured
<ivoks> mislim da je i sinoc bilo problema
<ivoks> al gle
<ivoks> ne moras nista raditi po tom pitanju
<ivoks> na zalost, sutra prelazim drugom ISPu
<ivoks> ne zbog ovoga, jasno
<jelly> zasto na zalost?  Ak imaju bolju ponudu, good for them
<mirka> Oj Mmike :) ha mos pogodit di sam :D
<jelly> ivoks: javi sto si uzeo i kak radi, kad se preselite :-)
<pav> ivoks: neka je štica link i na T-comu oko ponoći
<pav> Å¡tucao?
<pav> Å¡tucao*
<pav> M
<pav> gotta go
<pav> bbl
<SilverSpace> jutar
<dodobas> putarx2
<SilverSpace> zanimljivo sad svi poznaju Trumpa a do juce su pljuvali po njemu 
<jelly> ivoks: veli kolega da je bio ili transport (naked prolazi kroz ht infrastrukturu) ili tvoj link, a pretpostavit cu da niste vrtili windows update ni torrente u tom trenutku 
<jelly> ivoks: ali nije bilo globalno
<ivoks> jelly: ok
<ivoks> meni opet nes puklo
<ivoks> opet imam 50% drop prema nbng-zg01.net.iskon.hr
<ivoks> 70%
<ivoks> mozda je do mog modema
<ivoks> sad radi
<jelly> zna da odlazis pa se buni
<BotaniCar> To ti je vjetar u ledja i "ne vracaj se" iz centrale 
<jelly> sinoc je mirisalo na snijeg, al vidim nista
<SilverSpace> jelly: ne zovi zlo :)
<vileni> ja bi snijeg
<vileni> https://scontent-vie1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/t31.0-8/15003211_988572007921159_204645947879713324_o.jpg
<BotaniCar> Renault 4(x4) !
<vileni> sluzbeno bi bilo 2x6 mislim :)
<vileni> ali izgleda kvalitetno modificiran, nije neki hackjob
<BotaniCar> jelly: imas koji tren ? 
<BotaniCar> jelly: veli $firma za koju si blisko vezan da nude dark fiber za spajanje dve lokacije, kaj mi treba od terminalne opreme za to ? 
<BotaniCar> https://www.iskon.hr/Za-tvrtke/Najpovoljnija-ponuda/Rjesenja-za-tvrtke-s-vecim-potrebama/Podatkovne-usluge/Iskon.Dark-Fiber
<jelly> BotaniCar: pojma nemam, nesto u sto mozes ustekati single mode fiber? :-)
<BotaniCar> Tak nekak i pise, no znajuc sales dpt. bilo gdje .. 
<BotaniCar> Znai, kad nemrem dobit' optiku doma, valja ubost' na metar dana ovo i spojit' kucu i ured, a onda pocet' meketat' da kaj kurac,sad imaju optiku i do mene, nek mi ju ponude :)
<jelly> i onda ce ti ponuditi onu po 2000kn/mj
<BotaniCar> ^^^^^
<BotaniCar> Sad mi ne nude ni to. 
<BotaniCar> Ajebate, veli shefica da kaj se zajebavam, nek' narucim, da ce platit'
<BotaniCar> Cekam da zavrsis sastanak pa da pitam jel kuzi d ja nekad i pornice skidam, jel ok da mi firma bude proxy :)
<BotaniCar> *da zavrsi
<Mmike> jedan od onih dana na poslu ;)
<SilverSpace> PMS
<BotaniCar> Mmike: Kaj, picke te zasipaju grudnjacima, viskac tece po podu u potoku, a sva hrana na stolu je masna i vruca ? :D
<Mmike> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yx3U5VD4myc
<datase> YouTube: TRAIN WASH - english - CHRIST WASH SYSTEMS - 0:06:04 - 3011091 views - 1572 likes / 577 dislikes
<Mmike> BotaniCar, da, tak nekak :D
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: kaj je nes ostalo od Biberra
<SilverSpace> sinoc toga
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: ja bi, da imam para, bio u prvom redu Biberovog koncerta. Tko nakon koncerta ni' fukal, lud je :) 
<Mmike> lol
<BotaniCar> JOjda, i da nisam stari cangrizavi sistemac s zenom 
<BotaniCar> Ovakav ne bi fukal ni nakon koncerta. 
<Mmike> fukanje is overrated
<Mmike> vodit ljubav treba
<BotaniCar> To radim stalno, treba nekad i fukat' ko zivotinja :)
<SilverSpace> lol 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: bome imas prav :)
<Mmike> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/djecak-pitao-ivicu-puljka-je-li-nas-stvorio-bog-dobio-je-zanimljiv-odgovor/931154.aspx
<Mmike> mene jedino uvijek zanimalo - a, oklen veliki prasak? Sto je bilo prije toga?
<Mmike> I nekako si mislim da je pravi odgovor: "Nije bitno."
<SilverSpace> selidba kuce :) https://youtu.be/FbB8P6hOaOc?t=5m30s
<datase> YouTube: TOP FAILS OCTOBER vol. 10 ★ BEST FUNNY VIDEOS ★ Epic FAIL Compilation 2016 - 0:10:02 - 77700 views - no likes / no dislikes
<BotaniCar> Mmike: kvantni fizicari nesto ovih dana trube da velikog praska nikad nije ni bilo. Clanci koje sam citao su mi bili malo pre kompleksni pa nemrem vise rec'
<Mmike> That's unlikely
<Mmike> al daj url, pa da vidimo
<jelly> nije li definicija bila da "nema prije"
<pav> malo smo se Å¡alili s prodajom hardware nedavno. ima li netko ozbiljnih ponuda ? :)
<sillyslux> pa bilo je sinoc puno toga
<sillyslux> askaj <Vjetar42> kad se pojavi
<Mmike> pav, sorry za sinoc, dete bolesno i jbg
<Mmike> jelly, pa to, nema prije. al' mislim... nemre bit da nema prije :)
<Mmike> jelly, al' mislim da se gedelovi teoremi nepotpunosti tu mogu fino primjeniti
<Mmike> isti kazu, nesto u stilu: nemosh spoznat sav sustav iz sustava, moras sustav promatrati 'iz vana' da bi ga mogao u potpunosti pojmiti
<Mmike> jer svaki eksperiment koji radis izunutra utjece na promatranje/izmjeru i onda kurac
<Mmike> tak da - ako i je bilo nesto prije velikog praska - nije bitno (odnosno, nema prije)
<sillyslux> oh http://www.golem.de/news/infineon-roboter-loest-zauberwuerfel-in-0-6-sekunden-1611-124384.html
<sillyslux> ah bolje https://twitter.com/Infineon/status/796667939210588160
<obrut> ne kuzim tu senzaciju oko robota koji "rjesava" rubikovu kocku... stvar se rjesava algoritmom, naravno da ce ju robot/racunalo rijesiti u minimalnom roku, stvar doslovno ovisi o brzini motora i kvaliteti gripa
<SilverSpace> lol http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/posebni-bios-podrskom-linux-yoga-laptopima/156882.aspx
<jelly> zasto je to lol?
<jelly> vendor je izasao u susret i vratio standardnu opciju u bios, a koju su namjerno maknuli zbog problema s driverima koji se desavaju samo na windowsima
<Mmike> majke tiga tcom
<Mmike> dogovirim uslugu, cijena 250 kuna (cca)
<Mmike> dodje mi obavjest o sklapanju ugovora di pise cijena neka nebulozna
<Mmike> tipa 350 kuna + 250 kuna
<Mmike> i jos 600 kuna za instalaciju linije
<Mmike> zovem, lik mi veli 'ma joj, krivi nam je sustav, to vam je sve krivo'
<Mmike> reko, jel' mogu ja sluzbeno dobiti da je to sve krivo?
<Mmike> veli lik pisite prigovor
<BotaniCar> Ahahahahahaha
<Mmike> pisem, objasnim, dobijem odgovor da su 'uvidom u sustav' bla-tra dosli do toga da je sve ok i da su cijene kako sam i mislio (250 kuna + 70 kuna instalacija)
<Mmike> reko, super, odlicno, hvala. PItam jos dal' mogu smatrati Obavjest o sklapanju ugovora nevazecom?
<Mmike> dobijem sad odgovor da ne, da je taj dokument obvezucuj
<Mmike> pa picku materinu idijota
<Mmike> sad sam pitao da mi kazu koje su onda cijene ok - one iz proslog maila ili one iz tog njihovog dopisa
<sillyslux> hahaha http://www.reuters.com/article/deutsche-telekom-results-idUSL8N1DB26L
<obrut> naravno da imaju super profit kad Mmike kupuje usluge od njih :)
<sillyslux> sales beat expectations
<sillyslux> chrrr
<jelly> $$ ka-ching $$
<Mmike> obrut, :P
<pav> Mmike: jel te zanima onda štogod ili ne znaš više ništa? ;)
<Mmike> pav, pa kaj nisma reko jucer da bi plocu i proc i nesto rama?
<Mmike> pav, jedino, ja sam na malti od subote do subote
<Mmike> pa onda tek kad se vratim
<pav> ha, misliš ti da se ja sjećam kaj sam jel jutros? ;)
<Mmike> (ak ne prodas u medjuvremenu)
<Mmike> znam da se sjecas ;)
<pav> :p
<pav> predobro me poznaš ;)
<jelly> Mmike: jel za kupanje tamo
<pav> ajd ak ne prodam budemo se nešto dogovorili
<hbogner> pav, a kaj prodajes?
<Mmike> eto
<pav> uf hbogner 
<Mmike> sad hocu promijenit nesh u dnsmasqueradetatoru
<Mmike> od networkmanagera
<BotaniCar> O boze, noone scrolls up anymore :) 
<pav> kao Å¡to bi rekli stariji ovdje, vidi logove
<jelly> pav: stavi sve u pastebin :-)
<Mmike> i nemrem da ne restartam network manager
<Mmike> sto znaci, ode mreza, ode sve
<Mmike> jebo ih proizvod
<Mmike> hbogner, ne prodaje nist neg kenja
<pav> jelly: *blushed* malo me sram to stavit na pastebin
<Mmike> da proaje vec bi imao stranicu sa popisanim sranjima koje prodaje
<Mmike> ili makar jebomepasnuo to
<Mmike> i onda ponudis paru za to nesto
<Mmike> e, ne, on bi se onda cjenkao
<Mmike> pa srca mu
<jelly> pav: stavi na jebo.me/pas, za taj niko ne zna
<hbogner> BotaniCar, pav nemam kod sebe log, a kao sto kaze jelly stavi na pastebin
<pav> jelly:  ma da? znači li to da jebo.me/pas ima dobro sređen robots.txt ? ;-D
<pav> uređen/sređen
<pav> hbogner: stavim na pastebin kad se sjetim opet. imaš logove na googletu
<pav> Mmike: imaš li onaj rawlog url?
<jelly> pav: ne znam dal sam uopce stavio ikakav robots.txt!
<Mmike> pav, ha?
<pav> Mmike: dao si mi bio neki URL logova kanala neki dan
<hbogner> https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2016/11/10/%23ubuntu-hr.txt
<hbogner> koji datum?
<pav> eto hbogner 
<pav> grep is your friend ;)
<hbogner> danas ili jucer?
<pav> jucer
<pav> negdje izmedju 19-21
<pav> pardon počelo je raniije [16:38:01] <Vjetar42> jelly: sućut na procu. ja još dilam svoj i7-950
<sillyslux> trump day 1 snafu https://twitter.com/i/moments/796417517157830656
<BotaniCar> Mmike: apropo no-big-bang, ovo je probavljiva verzija: http://phys.org/news/2015-02-big-quantum-equation-universe.html
<Mmike> "In the beginning, everything in existence is thought to have occupied a single infinitely dense point,
<Mmike> Read more at: http://phys.org/news/2015-02-big-quantum-equation-universe.html#jCp"
<Mmike> erm
<Mmike> "In the beginning, everything in existence is thought to have occupied a single infinitely dense point"
<Mmike> aha, ne
<Mmike> cekaj
<Mmike> nemremsad :)
<BotaniCar> Samo lagano, nije tema za izmedju dva sastanka
<pav> BotaniCar: sory na pizditisu neki dan. Kaj je gore došlo na stroju koji je kupio tvoj kumek, Utuntu ili Winblows?
<BotaniCar> pav: Nista, i ja se ispricavam, mogao sam pazljivije birati rijeci. Nisam pitao, znajuc kuma, i znajuc' da me nije pitao da mu instaliram windowse - windowsi. 
<pav> Mmike: lol, kao tema iz bibilje zvuči
<pav> ma ok. prvi mačići LOL
<SilverSpace> to je to
<pav> SilverSpace: kaj?
<SilverSpace> i zadnji kabel sam maknuo sa stola
<pav> ohoho, plavi zub ili nešto bolje SilverSpace ?
<SilverSpace> osim misa i tipkovnice nema nis vise
<SilverSpace> pav: ma ne ostao mi samo do sad DP na monitor i danas dobio duzi kabel pa ga sad zamjenio 
<pav> a to
<pav> ja sam na wireless keyb & mouse već godinama
<pav> puno je to napredovalo
<pav> pogotovo midle range. Logitech FTW
<pav> samo moraš paziti ako imaš kamene piramide po stolu ;)
<SilverSpace> misa i tipkovnicu nikad necu maknuti sa zice 
<SilverSpace> ne smeta mi 
<pav> ma treba žica, ali kao backup
<SilverSpace> drugo puno kvalitetnije dobijes za iste novce
<pav> ja imam sa strane jedan stari logitech upikunt u keyb port
<SilverSpace> :)
<pav> ali ne znam više tipkat na tome - pretvrdo
<SilverSpace> eto nis bez zice :)
<pav> nofce?
<pav> pa nije to više tak skupo
<sillyslux> wireless ono... https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2016/03/security_vulner_6.html
<pav> žica samo za backup, jel tako jelly ? :-D
<SilverSpace> nije ali za recimo 500kn dobijes kvalitetniji par zice nego bez zice
<pav> sillyslux: Bruce Schneler je neki djedica vidim
<pav> on valjda još priča o bluetoothu
<pav> otišlo je to dalje od toga
<pav> to sad radi na posebnom pojasu blizu wirellesa, i ne Å¡prica 100m u krug
<BotaniCar> Å najer <3
<sillyslux> ne to je proprietary 2.4GHz
<pav> 126$ combo logitech MX800
<pav> i traje već godinama
<pav> mekan i ima sve
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qMnUsCGfT30
<datase> YouTube: Robot claims fastest Rubik's Cube solving time - 0:00:22 - 7006 views - 6 likes / 0 dislikes
<sillyslux> pogledaj na google-u rano ovu godinu su pisale o tome
<sillyslux> *svi
<pav> sillyslux: lol
<pav> to je closed protocol
<pav> nema tu šta exploit tražiti
<sillyslux> bluetooth is actually ono sigurnije od proprietary rijesenja
<SilverSpace> trece uvijek crkne baterija kad ti najvise treba
<pav> ok. sad ti više ne vjerujem ni riječi sillyslux :)
<pav> nema više baterija u tome
<SilverSpace> tek cetvrto sigurnost
<sillyslux> pa aj pogledaj
<pav> upikneš u USB i napuniš
<pav> di ste vi zapeli u povijesti?
<sillyslux> ako imas love sigurnost ti raste sa ciframa na racunu
<pav> sillyslux: budem kasnije, sad radim nešto
<SilverSpace> jer u zgradi sve penzici oko mene ti neznaju hakirati ni litru i vodu vise
<pav> ma pa da ide prek poznatog WPA2/PSK komunikacija već je dovolno siguorno.  A ovo je custom protocol
<sillyslux> eh custom unencrypted
 * SilverSpace ima najveci problem kak svaki mjesec harirati svoj racun u banci za vise love
<sillyslux> obfuscated ako imas srece
<pav> istinabog nisu baš do kraja riješili sve probleme oko jačine signala
<sillyslux> SilverSpace, imam nove ribice :)
<pav> sillyslux: sad pričaš iz prsta isisano znanje ili acctualy znaš nešto o Logitech protokolima za komunikaciju keyb/mouse <-> dongle ?
<sillyslux> otac je sad postao i djed
<SilverSpace> sillyslux: kaj ti se opet skalari sparili 
<BotaniCar> sillyslux: AFAIR logitech konunikaciju periferija i sender/recievera kriptira. 
<sillyslux> pav cita sam newsi
<pav> sillyslux: daj url
<pav> or didn't happen :-)
<sillyslux> hah.. vec trazim
<pav> je imaš vremena kao i ja
<pav> dakle ipak se nije dogodilo
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: jel ti znas kak zuju hakirati ili si to vec zaboravio? 
<pav> nema exploita za novi Logitech
<pav> kao ni za stari, DiNovo
<Mmike> ivoks, sjecas se mozda, kad maas sjebe deployment i zbuta se i dobim prompt, jel' ima neki user/pass s kojim se mogu ulogirat?
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: nisam siguran da sam ikad i znao, nauci me ! :) 
<Mmike> jer mi ssh kljuc ne radi
<Mmike> aha, glupan
<Mmike> a i da radi, dreka mi to, kad nemam mrezu
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: :) 
<sillyslux> https://www.bastille.net/research/vulnerabilities/mousejack/affected-devices
<pav> LOL Mmike 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj si sad shebo :)
<Mmike> ha, gle
<Mmike> imam mrezu
<BotaniCar> sillyslux: ovo kaj si linkao su uredjaji koji su IMALI problem, zaedno s pripadnim patchevima. Slijedno, nema ranjivosti. 
<sillyslux> https://www.cnet.com/news/i-got-mousejacked/
<pav> sillyslux: i dalje ne vidim nšta za MX800
<sillyslux> Note: Mice part of a combo set are still vulnerable.
<sillyslux> to ono microsoft
<pav> sillyslux: rekao sam ti da je to staro što pišeš
<BotaniCar> Couk ti reko logitech a ne MS
<sillyslux> logitech - dobro bilo je fw-updejta
<pav> ma nije to do fw-a
<sillyslux> pa hajde dobro
<pav> MX800 nikad nije ni bio ranjiv
<pav> eto
<pav> pa ti kupuj jeftino
<sillyslux> to je sve staro, istina, ali dok nije bilo otkriveno bila je glupa teorija
<sillyslux> sve ostalo sta jos nije otkriveno isto je samo glupa teorija
<pav> S time da MX800 nije uopće nova tehnologija....
<sillyslux> pa ja kupujem glupe zice
<pav> a kupuj ti šta ti paše
<sillyslux> pa sta onda ako nije nova?
<pav> meni je lakše čovjeku koji sjedi iza mene jednostavno dodati keyb da ukuca svoj passw
<pav> sillyslux: uh, sad već gubim strpljenje
<sillyslux> nemoj :)
<sillyslux> svakomu svoje...
<pav> mlad si sillyslux 
<sillyslux> pa da
<pav> mlad si još
<sillyslux> slusaj ti 20 god. vuln here, vuln there... i ti ces postat pazljiv
<SilverSpace> odoh van razbistriti glavu 
<Mmike> ja nemam laptop
<Mmike> znaci da sam safe :D
<jelly> pav: zica za sve.  Imam razvucen gigabit po cijelom stanu
<Mmike> jelly, ti si cito, kad ce onaj 5gigabita bit dosutpljiv?
<BotaniCar> https://www.facebook.com/mikedivaofficial/videos/10153705853032913/ # nadam se da mozete otvoriti, US election & Japan related :) Also sick :) 
<SilverSpace> zica onli 
<jelly> ofis, tv, spajz^H^H^H^Herverska, spavaca
<jelly> Mmike: kaj nije bio 2.5Gbps?
<Mmike> ja citao 5
<jelly> pojma
<jelly> TIL http://serverfault.com/questions/352783/why-does-chmod1-on-the-group-affect-the-acl-mask
<sillyslux> onokad sam i ja razvuka gb po cijelom stanu, napunio 24port tp-link svitc od 100€, danas imam samo jos jednu vezu direkt laptop/pc
<BotaniCar> Wireless majka, sve dok sused ne pocne nekaj delat s kineskom fleksericom, onda imam "manje" probleme s njim :) 
<sillyslux> to je bila pegla
<sillyslux> http://www.cbsnews.com/news/hacked-from-china-is-your-kettle-spying-on-you/
<sillyslux> hehehe
<pav> jelly: govorili smo o tastaturama i miševima lol
<sillyslux> dobro ovo je bilo kuhalo za vodu, a pegle su isto opasne
<jelly> pav: pogotovo!
<jelly> da mi ne bi neko passworde snifao :-)
<pav> jelly: ma di će to snifat
<jelly> di neće
<pav> to ima tako mali range da izguvbi signal od stola do prozora
<sillyslux> racun mi je prazan, a da ima nesto 10-znamenkasto na njemu, eh bio bi offlajner
<pav> ovo je range <= 10m
<sillyslux> pav ono je bilo do 200m
<pav> di ćeš to snifat? iz sobe?
<pav> sillyslux: to je staro
<sillyslux> znaci smanjili su snagu? sa updatom?
<pav> pogledaj si specifikacije donglea za MX800 i novije deviceove, nema tu nitko kaj snifat
<sillyslux> pa opet
<sillyslux> ali ajdes nes ti...
<pav> To što pijani urednik portala misli, ako dva donglea isto izgledau izvana, da su nužno i nepobitno ista elektronika.... eh
<pav> isto izgledaju*
<sillyslux> imala nekad sluzba bd za neke cisco proizvode, izgubila kontrolu, i sutjela...
<pav> ja bi te donleove pakirao u kužišta US Robotis modema :)
<pav> pa kad dođe i vidi kaj treba snifat nek si snifa V.32bis
<pav> ili V.90 lol
<BotaniCar> lol
<pav> e jebemu sillyslux sve neke poluinformacije imaš
<ivoks> Mmike: nema backdoora
<ivoks> Mmike: ako nemas mrezu na tom stroju, ne mozes puno
<BotaniCar> jelly: osopnulo me da to ne znas, a toliku egzotiku (egzoticna znanja, jel ) sipas iz rukava :) 
<sillyslux> to je bilo ovo http://blogs.cisco.com/security/shadow-brokers
<sillyslux> pav svijet ti je pun cijelih informacija, ali ako ih sve procitas ipak imas samo pola slike
<BotaniCar> sillyslux: mislis na podatke. 
<BotaniCar> Mijenjam 10000 podataka za jednu informaciju
<pav> BotaniCar: prodano !
<BotaniCar> hehehehe
<sillyslux> bwahhahahaha ona nova definitia mi je najzesca, botnet of things
<sillyslux> companije sparaju za veci profit, zato nikad se necu pobrinit za sigurnost
<sillyslux> *oni
<jelly> dok god CEO ne idu redovno u zatvor zbog nemara i ugroze ljudskih zivota, zasto bi
<Mmike> -rw------- 1 root  root  1998 Nov 10 14:55 .bash_history
<Mmike> mrzim kad se ovo desi
<Mmike> i kad nemam history vise
<sillyslux> meni to ide u git
<jelly> Mmike: nemas backup /root ?
<Mmike> jelly, nisam skuzio?
<sillyslux> http://serverfault.com/questions/411494/etckeeper-on-custom-directory
<jelly> nemas backup direktorija di je ta datoteka i nje iste?
<sillyslux> ja sam sam nesto sastavio sa usercron-om ali pribacit cu to na etckeeper kad stignem
 * jelly svako malo sjebe neku konfiguraciju pa vraca s backupa
<jelly> u zadnje vrijeme uglavnom ~/.config/google-chrome/
<Mmike> jelly, nemam
<Mmike> jelly, bash napravi backup te datoteke?
<Mmike> naime, to se desi kad se ulgiram u stroj, pa odmah budem root. Pa izadjem iz root shella a taj bash napravi .bash_history, k'o root. 
<Mmike> I onda userov bash vishe nemre pisat po tome.
<jelly> Mmike: kakav bash, backup toga stroja i svih datoteka
<Mmike> treba se ulogirat, izglogirat, da bash napravi .bash_history, i onda se ulogirat i bit root i onda super
<BotaniCar> To ti se na centosu ne desi 
<Mmike> jelly, kakav backup, frisko instaliran stroj :)
<jelly> aha
<Mmike> BotaniCar, nemre bit da se ne desi :)
<jelly> pa ak je frisko instaliran onda nisi nista izgubio
<Mmike> jelly, cijeli history :)
<jelly> koji history?
<Mmike> tih sat i pol od kad sam instalirao stroj do sad
<sillyslux> Mmike, nikad nisam cuo za to
<BotaniCar> Mmike: dakle, logiram se kao inicijalno root, pa switchnem u usera, to je scenario ? 
<BotaniCar> Ako da, ne mogu reproducirati
<Mmike> ne
<Mmike> ulogiras se u stroj
<BotaniCar> kao ja ? 
<Mmike> kao user, da
<BotaniCar> OK
<Mmike> nakon toga: sudo -s
<Mmike> postanes root
<Mmike> sudo je pokrenuo novi bash, kao root
<Mmike> tad jos ne postoji .bash_history
<Mmike> jer nit jedan bash jos nije zavrsio
<jelly> Mmike: sudo -i
<Mmike> jelly, ista stvar
<jelly> nije
<jelly> HOME je drukciji
<Mmike> fakat
<sillyslux> pa ipak bi trebalo bi ~/.bash_history
<sillyslux> +t
<BotaniCar> Aj ga ne distraktirajte, inace nikad nece dovrsiti opis :)
<jelly> ali koji ~
<Mmike> BotaniCar, svi su skuzili :)
<BotaniCar> :)
 * BotaniCar se doda u wheel grupu i su-a se :) 
<jelly> ak imas root shell sa HOME=/home/majk hrpa losih stvari se moze desit
<Mmike> jelly, npr?
<Mmike> osim ovakvog zajeba
<sillyslux> pa... vise ovakvoga
<Mmike> jelly, yup, sudo -i ce uzet od roota sve kaj treba i onda _history ode u /root/
<Mmike> zakaj ja -s lupam, bog ce znat
<jelly> Mmike: .Xauthority na primjer
<jelly> pa se nemres ulogirat uopce
 * sillyslux dodaje .Xauthority u .gitignore
<sillyslux> jos 4 minute pa je snimljeno :)
<jelly> sillyslux: to je sitno, .xsession-errors se zna nakotit
<Mmike> jelly, pa
<Mmike> jelly, to se moze desit ak nemam jos .Xauthority
<Mmike> al' cim se ulogiram dobijem taj fajl
<Mmike> tak da...
<jelly> zasto cim se ulogiras ne dobijes bash history?
<sillyslux> .xsession-errors je samo log zar ne?
<sillyslux> -rw-------    1 silly silly  60M Nov 10 16:06 .xsession-errors
<sillyslux> gitignore mi pocinje sa * pa onda dodajem sve sa !/ tako da je to selektivno i ovo mi ne ulazi u repo
<jelly> sillyslux: da
<sillyslux> pa ima tu svasta unutra
<jelly> sam trosi mjesto na disku, steta da jos trosi mjesto u gitu
<sillyslux> pa nije u gitu
<sillyslux> a oni .Xauthority je prispio na serveru :) bas ljepo kad sve radi kak je osmisljeno
<jelly> to ga ssh -X napravi
<sillyslux> to koga?
<jelly> na serveru
<sillyslux> mislio sam reci .Xauthority je commitan
<sillyslux> doslo auto i odnilo ga
<sillyslux> auto commit
<Mmike> jelly, zakaj bi dobio bash history?
<Mmike> jelly, bash zapisuje bash_history pri logoutu
<jelly> Mmike: ne zapisuje cijelo vrijeme?
<Mmike> nop
<jelly> onda si popravi da zapisuje cijelo vrijeme...
<Mmike> nemrem
<Mmike> i ne vidim zakaj bi ;)
<Mmike> nit bash to moze
<Mmike> koliko vidim
<Mmike> http://askubuntu.com/questions/67283/is-it-possible-to-make-writing-to-bash-history-immediate
<sillyslux> PROMPT_COMMAND="history -a" tako nesta
<Mmike> yup
<Mmike> al opet se moras ulogirat i ovoono
<Mmike> najjednostavnije je ulogirat se, izlogirat se
<Mmike> i onda bash napravi _history
<jelly> a kad se stroj srusi ili ti oom ubije ili nesto, izgubis history
<sillyslux> eh sad jos uguram usb disk is moralo bi mi auto rsyncat oni git na nesto sta imam offline
<sillyslux> idem probat
<Mmike> jelly, yup
<sillyslux> "Backup Device Detected" "backup started at 16:26" -sh
<sillyslux> nisam godinu dana, sigurno vec
<sillyslux> to je offline backup, sad mi tribaju samo jos 10 diskova, za svaki drugi dan flip/flop, svaki mjesec flip/flop i jos nesto za offsite backup zbog moguceg pozara
<sillyslux> i jos neki "cloud-space" kod nekog prijatelja i veliki internet paket za to :)
<jelly> kupih tri vanjska diska, bijeli, plavi i rozi, za te svrhe
<sillyslux> pa hocu kad zaradim...
<jelly> na kraju jedan stoji cijelo vrijeme na poslu u ofisu kao "offline"
<jelly> offsite*
<sillyslux> zasto 3? flip/flop/flup?
<jelly> 3 kopije
<jelly> al uglavnom zato sto su bili jeftini :-)
<sillyslux> pa mislio sam 2 koje mjenjam svaki dan, i jos dva koja mjenjam svaki mjesec
<sillyslux> i jedan offsite, to je pet ukupno
<Mmike> ja ak kupim ovu plocu pav-ovu
<Mmike> onda cu kupt i ovo: https://iponcomp.hr/webshop/product/dell_h310_perc_405_12172/267526
<Mmike> i imam jos mjesta u kucistu za 6 diskova
<Mmike> e, onda ide ZFS
<SilverSpace> kako se naziva zena koja zivi na blatu korcula
<SilverSpace> blacanka nije
<sillyslux> jeli to sas?
<Mmike> sillyslux, blatka?
<jelly> slatka blatka? :-)
<sillyslux> vecers necu mjenjat nic
<jelly> Blatica?
<vileni> Mmike: umjesto cega ti ide ta ploca?
<sillyslux> silveru pricali smo nekad o skalarima (ribice)
<sillyslux> eh majka je umrla, ali prizivila je jedna mlada, sad je i ta uginila ali mi je ostavila (sad jos) 7 mlade, odnosno... svom ocu...
<sillyslux> ono happy family u akvariju :D
<SilverSpace> Mmike: da tak nekak
<sillyslux> mh... mogu sastavit jos jedan disk, volio bi da je sifrirano ako ide van kuce, jeli luks jos uvik standard?
<Mmike> vileni, 960GC-GS FX
<vileni> Mmike:  a proc?
<Mmike> vileni, http://jebo.me/pas/7
<vileni> proc hocu :P
<vileni> mogao si mi reci 600e
<Mmike> :D
<Mmike> a kaj plocu neces?
<vileni> ako mi ju das gratis moze
<vileni> problem je sto vec imam plocu jel
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> a imas ti neki proc za tu plocu?
<Mmike> jer bum tesko frknuo plocu bez proca
<Mmike> ploc per bloc
<vileni> Mmike: pa nemam, zato mi treba :P
<Mmike> ajebemu
<vileni> a mozda bi nasao neko am2 smece
<jelly> kak moze na istoj ploci raditi i DDR2 i DDR3, nisu li slotovi razliciti?
<sillyslux> haha, da pa ima 2 vrste slotova, bilo je toga is sa sdram + ddr1, iirc
<sillyslux> speaking of... imam Kingston 2GB SO-DDR2 novo, nikad otvorio
<sillyslux> mijenjam za kn
<SilverSpace> pih
<sillyslux> pih?
<jelly> hip
<SilverSpace> jelly: ono sa dwa wifia kaj ne radi je neka fora sa iptables tu nesto ne stima 
<SilverSpace> naso nesto kaj bi trebalo napraviti ali mi se neda isprobavati kad mi nije bitno
<jelly> (thumb)
<Mmike> pa kaj sam ja jedina budala kaj na maltu ide 12tog?
<jelly> evo i ja bi isao ali kolega ima vjencanje pa neko mora biti dezuran...
<jelly> (kaj ima na malti)
<Mmike> neki sprint
<ivoks> Mmike: pa zakaj ides tak rano?
<Mmike> konj
<Mmike> inercija
<ivoks> ides udisati prasinu
<ivoks> al ajde, lijep je hotel
<Mmike> zadnjih par puta sam bio u USA i onda mi je kul doc u subotu da u nedjelju dodjem sebi
<Mmike> pa sam po inerciji subota-subota rezervirao
<ivoks> ja nedjelja-petak
<ivoks> in and out
<Mmike> s tim da mi   je travel-agentica organizirala prvo preko rima ili kud vec sa tipa 10 sati cekanja u rimu
<ivoks> jos u petak odem na tulum
<Mmike> i nazad 12 sati cekanja u londonu ili tak nesh
<Mmike> eh, vi, ljudi bez djece
<ivoks> cime ti letis
<Mmike> meni je sprint tulum
<jelly> wtf, toliko bi brodom isao :-)
<Mmike> letim
<Mmike> cek
<ivoks> OU/LH je najbolja kombinacija
<ivoks> ja mislim da idem do minhena, pa od tamo na maltu
<Mmike> ivoks, croatia do amsterdama pa air malta do malte
<Mmike> a nazad air malta do ciriha i onda croatia nazad
<ivoks> mogao si do madrida
<ivoks> ili osla
<ivoks> :D
<Mmike> bas
<ivoks> dva sata do amsterdama
<ivoks> i onda 4 natrag :D
<Mmike> jednom sam gledao brac-zagreb kartu
<Mmike> i oko 800 kuna je karta
<Mmike> i nudi mi se neka za 2500
<Mmike> reko koji kurac
<Mmike> a ono brac-split, split oslo, oslo london, spavanje, london zagreb
<ivoks> i jos k tome razliciti aerodromi u londonu
<ivoks> pa moras jos i busom sat vremena
<ivoks> ili vlakom
<ivoks> gattwick - heatrow
<Vlado9A> krep'o amis
<Vlado9A> nabijem ih :)
<SilverSpace> ziv ziv
<Mmike> Vlado9A, vish, dobro si me podsjetio, moram ih otkazat
<Vlado9A> palo mi je na pamet da su cestovni građevinari negdje prekinuli kabel jer se dosta kopa po cestama i naselju u zadnje vrijeme
<Vlado9A> ma svašta može biti...
<Vlado9A> rekao bi jedan moj sused... a kaj moreš :D
<Mmike> Vlado9A, ajesi zvao?
<Vlado9A> da
<Vlado9A> u prvi tren se nitko nije javio pa sam zvao kasnije...
<Vlado9A> i već su pripremili poruku
<Vlado9A> da imaju kvar i da ga otklanjaju
<Vlado9A> međutim, sada je prošlo već skoro puna dva sata i još uvijek nema DSL signala
<Vlado9A> kao da ne postoji veza prema telefonskoj centrali
<Vlado9A> Mmike: si i ti na amisu?
<Mmike> Vlado9A, ne vise, al' imam modem jos uvijek, mogu ustekat ak hoces
<Mmike> odspojio sam svu amis opremu
<Vlado9A> ma ne moraš gubiti vrijeme... budu oni sredili stvar... a to kaj sam večeras osuđen samo na konzolu jer šparam mobilne megabajte, ću nekako izdržati, do sutra... valjda :)
<Mmike> lynx ti je prijatelj :D
<Vlado9A> weechat i mutt :)
<Vlado9A> najbolji mi se pokazao links ...
<Vlado9A> i newsbeuter za rss feedove :D
<Vlado9A> i calcurse kalendar :)
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A: imas neku shemu pumkenja batrije fotonaponskom celijom mislim na onu iz onih vrtnih lampi 
<SilverSpace> podanu puni nocu svijetli 
<SilverSpace> jednostavnu sve kaj nadoh su zakomplicirali 
<Vlado9A> SilverSpace: ...
<Vlado9A> nemam ...
<Vlado9A> ali imam frenda na poslu kaj je nekaj oko toga kemijao ...
<Vlado9A> no shema koju si nasao mozda i nije komplicirana ...
<Vlado9A> stos je da LED treba sigurno vise od 3V ako ne i 3.5 
<Vlado9A> a baterija se mozenapuniti do nekih 1.4
<Vlado9A> pa se koristi mali pretvarac, moze se izvesti s jednim tranzirtorom ...
<Vlado9A> no treba namotati zavojnicu ...
<Vlado9A> ne znam nazalost detalje jer mi nikada nije palo na pamet da bih to isao raditi :)
<Vlado9A> ali pitati cu frenda, pa ako najde vremena i volje da mi pojasni ...
<Vlado9A> onda cu ti se svakako javiti...
<SilverSpace> morat cu raskpat jednu vrtnu lampu i ukrast shemu 
<Vlado9A> eto, to je to
<SilverSpace> :)
<Vlado9A> sretno s tim reverzibilnim inzenjeringom :)
<SilverSpace> imam neku plocicu iz te jeftine lampe ali ne pise nis na nekom elementu sa 4 nozice kaj je to 
<Vlado9A> nemam pojma :)
<SilverSpace> otpornik dioda i taj sa 4 nozice
<SilverSpace> i to je sve 
<Vlado9A> ne znam, nisam nikada rastavljao taj solarni lampus :)
<Vlado9A> tj. svjetiljku
<SilverSpace> trazio malo po netu ali nis ne nadoh pametno sve nesto tranzistori i pun kufer svega 
<Vlado9A> budem pitao frenda, znam da je slozio
<SilverSpace> pa necu susjede snabdjevati strujom 
<Vlado9A> punjac ne moras uopce nista posebno slagati...
<Vlado9A> solarnu celiju mozes direktno spojiti na bateriju
<Vlado9A> stos je u LED koja mora raditi na 1.4V a treba joj 3.5 da svijetli :)
<SilverSpace> da znam dobro je dodati diodu 
<Vlado9A> i da ne svijetli po danu nego samo po noci :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<Vlado9A> zaista se nisam s tim nikada zabavljao :)
<SilverSpace> cim padne napon ba celiji otvori se gejt na tranzistoru i onda vodi iz baterije na led
<Vlado9A> nego sam kupio jednom kada sam isao u konzum po jogurt, pa sam usput za probu kupio i tu jednu lampu...
<Vlado9A> sada tome vec ima vise godina... a lampa jos uvijek svijetli u vinogradu :)
<SilverSpace> ja imam iz ikeje na balkonu :)
<Vlado9A> :)
<SilverSpace> zanimljivo netjaku 
<Vlado9A> okay... odoh spavati, vidimose sutra ovdje prije podne, pa me slobodno podsjeti :)
<Vlado9A> laka noc svima ;)
<SilverSpace> pogotovo kaj se navecer zajebava posvjetli panel pa se ugasi 
<SilverSpace> zanimljivo mu to
<SilverSpace> LN
#ubuntu-hr 2016-11-11
<Vlado9A> dobro jutro
<ivoks> eh
<ivoks> hrvatska
<ivoks> stari trazi 8 stolara, nema niti jednog
<ivoks> nitko nece radit
<ivoks> ja to ne kuzim
<ivoks> dakle... ramisljam si uvesti asterisk u uredu ili u cloudu cak
<ivoks> i imati voip
<ivoks> i onda nalijepiti broj na taj voip, ako me bas netko zeli zvat
<Vlado9A> SilverSpace: proguglaj si pojmove i pogledaj slike za 'joule thief' ili 'julius thief' i simple solar circuits. Ono kaj sam ti jucer govorio za kolegu da je nekaj slagao je po tim jednostavnim shemama.
<Vlado9A> ono kaj si rekao da je nesto s 4 nogice moze biti prigusnica
<Vlado9A> prigusnice mogu biti izvedene ili obje na jednoj jezgrici ili zasebno. Imaju po 20-ak zavoja neke skroz tanke lakirane zice, npr. 0.2mm ili jos tanje
<Vlado9A> ja sam ovdje nasao jednu malu jezgricu ako budes trebao
 * Vlado9A back2work
<Vlado9A> punjenje baterije ti moze biti direktno iz celije ili preko diode, obicno je to schottky (npr BAT49) jer ima nesto nizi prag vodjenja u odnosu na klasicne diode, ali mozes bez greske staviti i obicnu, npr 1N4148
<Vlado9A> ako budes imao nekih pitanja, tu sam do cca 14:30 ... ili kasnije popodne kada stignem doma s posla
<dodobas> putar
<Mmike> ajoooj
<Mmike> Vlado9A, proradio amish?
<Vlado9A> jutro ...
<Vlado9A> je, jutros kaa sam se probudio je sve radilo okay
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A: jutro 
<SilverSpace> budem pogledao 
<Vlado9A> ali sam u Sesvetama u blizini centrale vidio kako razvlace neke kabele u jednoj sahti :)
<Vlado9A> znaci da je ipak netko nekako prekinuo neki kabel :)
<Mmike> ivoks, ja ne znam nit jednog stolaraa :/
<Vlado9A> jutro SilverSpace 
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A: to ti optika dolazi :)
<Vlado9A> mozes mislit' :D
<ivoks> ne zna nitko
<ivoks> svi hoce biti ekonomisiti
<SilverSpace> poceli mi stizati djelovi za kompresor od fridge motora
<SilverSpace> ivoks: nece radit ljudi i moj frend treba domara od 11 - 19 i nece nitko 
<SilverSpace> bila dvojica i nakon mjesec dva odu 
<ivoks> tak i ovdje
<ivoks> ekipa dodje na mjesec dva
<ivoks> dobiju placu
<ivoks> i onda odu doma zivjeti sa starcima i to zapusiti
<ivoks> treba vojni rok uvest i mlatiti ekipu
<ivoks> ljudi su postali takvi beskicmenjaci
<SilverSpace> nisu to klinci krivi sve to od roditelja dolazi
<SilverSpace> tetose ih maze i paze i kad trebaju odrasti i dalje misle da ce sve starci za njih
<ivoks> ima dobra teorija
<ivoks> da je kriva emancipacija zena
<ivoks> ne u smislu da je emancipacija zlo
<ivoks> vec sve sto je doslo s time
<SilverSpace> kaj su ovi Microsoft Hrvatska dosadni stalno zovu na predavanja ne znam di sam ja ista sa njima kontaktiral 
<SilverSpace> ma da cujes samo spiku klinaca u skoli sedme osme razrede tu u dubravi gdje moja sestra radi sve bi ti bilo jasno
<SilverSpace> decki briju da ce im sve roditelji osigurati a cure na to da ce se dobro udati i ni ne raditi
<SilverSpace> u drugoj skoli u gradu gdje radi je dosta drugacije skolovaniji roditelji i dijeca drugacije razmisljaju 
<jelly> ivoks: pazi da te netko ne cuje da treba sibu vratit u skolu
<ivoks> ne treba sibu
<ivoks> ali ne treba ni djeci dati da rade kaj hoce
<obrut> jelly: mi smo u osnovnoj znali dobit batine u skoli... al barem je bilo mira i reda, znalo se da su ucitelji glavni i kak se u skoli treba ponasat
<obrut> i mislim da je to sasvim ok
<SilverSpace> https://youtu.be/3cEj8R5m3AI
<datase> YouTube: chernobyl cooling pond: giant radioactive mutated wels catfish? (Чернобыльский Сом) - 0:02:58 - 1280995 views - 3161 likes / 978 dislikes
<jelly> heh, Černobilski Som
<jelly> vjerojatno nije ogroman jer je mutirao, nego zato Å¡to ga niko ne izlovljava
<obrut> pa zena i kaze da je to sasma normalna velicina i da nije nikakva mutacija.. nitko ne lovi nista jer je sve jos radioaktivno :)
<jelly> tamo je sad rezervat prirode, sve divlje zivotinje imaju mira jer se ljudi ne petljaju
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A: naso sam koji je chip https://cdn.instructables.com/FAR/HKFT/INM7HSVH/FARHKFTINM7HSVH.LARGE.jpg
<SilverSpace> cetiri nozice
<SilverSpace> obrut: ima i kod nas tako ogromnih samo kaj se ovi u chernobilu ne boje ljudi 
<SilverSpace> pa ih ovako mozes snimiti 
<Vlado9A> SilverSpace: okay je to, ali to se moze napraviti puno jednostavnijim sklopom. Spremio sam si shemu, ali ne vjerujem da cu pokusavati pribaviti taj chip :). Samo ako najdem dovoljno slobodnog vremena danas (15-ak minuta), sloziti cu si sklop po svojoj shemi (prigusnicu sam vec napravio) ;) pa cu vidjeti kako radi ;)
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A: :)
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A: evo ja narucio 20kom pa ti poklonim par komada  :)
<Vlado9A> hehe :) moze... za probu, da pokazem i ovom frendu kojeg sam jutros malo davio ;)
<Mmike> Vlado9A, proradilo?
<Vlado9A> nisam jos ni poceo slagati, osim sto sam odmah ujutro slozio prigusnicu... budem malo kasnije, javiti cu ti se... mozda i uslikam sklop ;)
<Vlado9A> idem sada vidjeti kakvo je vani vrijeme... brb ;)
<SilverSpace> http://www.24sata.hr/show/justin-ne-moze-bez-paka-igrao-hokej-s-medvjedima-u-zagrebu-498738
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JL0f44fbD4Y
<datase> YouTube: THE MUTATED CATFISH - Chernobyl zone / Pripyat :) - 0:01:45 - 1952529 views - 1999 likes / 1912 dislikes
<SilverSpace> pa se ti igraj sa somom :)
<obrut> Mmike: jesi ti ono uzeo nedavno mikrotik hAP ac ?
<Mmike> obrut, jest
<obrut> jesi slagao kakav routing na njemu, firewall i mozda testirao performanse ?
<Mmike> " As practice shows, for Nature is not so terrible radiation, as important is the absence of man."
<Mmike> obrut, nop
<Mmike> obrut, na ono sto je defaultno na njemu sam dodao dns za svoje strojeve doma, staticke dhcp leasove i vlan tagao port prema ONTu
<Mmike> da mi pppoe radi
<jelly> cek, na cemu onda dizes pppoe
<obrut> ja doma imam RB751G-2HnD vec ne znam koliko dugo... sad bi malo jos izsegmentirao kucnu mrezu, ali ce mi doticni sigurno postat usko grlo...
<jelly> na necem sto je jos iza mirkotika?
<Mmike> jelly, ne, na mikrotiku je ppoe kljent
<obrut> imam i hEX, ali sam ga izgleda zbrikao... ili nije nikad ni radio
<Vlado9A> SilverSpace: http://vzugcic.net.amis.hr/images/ledpic01.jpg
<Vlado9A> i ledpic.02.jpg
<Vlado9A> vuce mi 70mA iz baterije na kojoj je napon 1.4V
<Mmike> obrut, mislio sam to raditi, za ekipu koja mi dodje doma. Napravit im njihov virtualni SSID na koji se mogu okacit i s kojeg mogu do interneta al' ne mogu do mojih kompjuktora
<Mmike> obrut, al' nisam jos to, nemam kad se drkat i s time :)
<Vlado9A> a to bi bilo oko 30mA kroz ledicu :)
<Vlado9A> ledica ima prag vodjenja iznad 3.5V
<Mmike> jelly, taj ONT (optical network terminator, ili koji kufer, konkretno kod mene je tplink tx-6610) sluzi samo k'o media konverter
<Vlado9A> trebao bih joj smanjiti struju, a vjerojatno bi svijetlila i uz napon baterije ispod 1V
<obrut> Mmike: ja to vec imam dosta dugo... al sad bi razbio jos mrezu, trenutno su mi kucni kompovi, kucni server i htpc u istom l2 segmentu, al to ne zelim obzirom da tu i tamo na htpcu vrtim pizdarije iz untrusted sourceva (citaj kodi pluginove)
<Mmike> obrut, da, ima smisla
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A: svijetli ko blesava :)
<Vlado9A> :)
<Mmike> obrut, o tom sam i ja razmisljao kad sam gledao NUC za kupit da mi zamijeni laptop
<Vlado9A> okay, idem se dalje primiti vaznijg posla... bbl ;)
<Mmike> obrut, pa... hajd ti kreni, pa cu ja skopirat kad si gotov, a mozemo i na caj skupa ;)
<Mmike> Vlado9A, jel radi?
<Mmike> nisam skuzio
<Vlado9A> radi :)
<Mmike> Vlado9A, amis, jel
<Mmike> Vlado9A, su rekli kaj je bilo>
<Vlado9A> ma i amis radi :)
<Mmike> ?
<Vlado9A> nisu :)
<Mmike> ja si moram kupit USB dongledator nekvi za internet tu da imam backup
<obrut> Mmike: krenuo sam, upgradeo sam mikrotik na zadnju verziju, kupio novi switch i upravo crtam mrezu :)
<Mmike> obrut, bravo! ;)
<Mmike> 6,724473 - kupovni dolar u RBA
<Mmike> de su te burze koje su pale?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: preseravanje novinarsko 
<SilverSpace> jedino kaj su u aziji burze pale
<SilverSpace> i to kratkotrajno 
<SilverSpace> 6kom 1,1$ 20kom 1,70 i naravno da sam uzeo 20kom mada mi je bilo dosta i sest
<Mmike> vileni, dirt3 je besplatan na steamu danas
<ivoks> aaaa... fino :)
<ivoks> http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/5789730562
<ivoks> konacno :)
<Mmike> ivoks, kak to dl manj od ul?
<obrut> skida pornjavu pa mu speedtest ne dolazi do izrazaja
<ivoks> Mmike: pusti
<ivoks> ovo je raj.
<ivoks> :D
<Mmike> http://www.speedtest.net/result/5789808919.png
<Mmike> ovo je kad imas srece :D
<Mmike> novi stan di idem nema toga
<Mmike> samo DSL, max brzina, 10mbita
<Mmike> upload opce necu spominjat :/
<ivoks> placem
<ivoks> apt-get je brze skinuo nego instalirao pakete
<ivoks> Mmike: ping ti je 40ms?
<Mmike> ocito
<ivoks> moj je 5ms...
<Mmike> inace je oko 5ms
<Mmike> al' mi canonicalov vpn radi znatno bolje, npr
<Mmike> doduse, mozda je sporoca bila do amisa
<Mmike> uvijek me odusevi kak kad odem u ameriku VPN mi poleti
<ivoks> Mmike: zato jer se spajas u boston
<jelly> ivoks: kajeto, 20/20 ?
<ivoks> sto se ne spajas u london
<ivoks> jelly: da
<jelly> nice
<ivoks> ha cuj
<Mmike> ivoks, isti drek, cak mi americanski malo bolje radi
<ivoks> 4/0,1 vise nisam moga
<Mmike> 4/0.1
<Mmike> to je za kaznu jebote
<Mmike> ono kad ti vele da nesmijes imat pristup internetu 2 mjeseca
<ivoks> tak nekak, da
<Mmike> slijedeca kazna je imas 6 mjeseci drekav internet
<ivoks> 2016-11-11 10:49:39 DEBUG juju.cloudconfig.containerinit container_userdata.go:197 prepared network config for rendering: &{InterfaceNames:[lo eth0 eth1 eth2 eth3 eth4 eth5 eth6 eth7] AutoStarted:[eth0 eth1 eth2 eth3 eth4 eth5 eth6 eth7 lo] DNSServers:[100.112.141.9] DNSSearchDomains:[maas] NameToAddress:map[eth7:100.86.233.49/24 eth0:100.107.146.206/22 eth1:100.86.233.43/24 eth2:100.86.233.44/24 
<ivoks> eth3:100.86.233.45/24 eth4:100.86.233.46/24 eth5:100.86.233.47/24 eth6:100.86.233.48/24] GatewayAddress:100.107.147.254}
<ivoks> mislim da sam sjebo nes :)
<ivoks> natrag kodirati
<jelly> ha, informaticar starog kova skupio i izdao knjigu
<jelly> ima ga na interliberu
<obrut> jelly: tko sta koja ? :)
<obrut> ja razmisljam da opet odem danas (bio prekjucer, al dosao kasno pa zatvorilo "drugi" paviljon taman kad usao) ... al to znaci jos trosenja para :P
<SilverSpace> pih
<obrut> jel to samo meni ne radi rvacki ubuntu mirror kako spada ili ?
<Mmike> obrut, unles(#define 'ne radi kako spada') => "Yes"
<Mmike> unless :)
<obrut> o jebote, ne vjerujem sto se dogadja :P
<obrut> naime, nije mi htio skinut odredjene pakete... reko wtf. sad kuzim zasto nece :P
<SilverSpace> http://www.formula1.com/en/championship/races/2016/Brazil.html
<obrut> Mmike: mikrotik je blokirao paket koji je imao u sebi string "tracker" jer je na mirkotiku preko AP-a zabranjeo skidanje torrenata :P
<Vlado9A> SilverSpace: evo samo za info, doma sam spojio onaj LED sklopić na praznu punjivu bateriju, napon je sigurno ispod 1V... i svijetli LEDica, naravno :) ...
<Mmike> obrut, hehehehe :D
<Vlado9A> ne znam točno koliki je napon jer doma instrument iz ladice vadim samo za ozbiljnije stvari :D
<Mmike> obrut, a,   to si ti slozio, ili?
<Mmike> Vlado9A, jel' proradio amis, kaj je bilo?
<Vlado9A> Mmike: amis radi od jutra ...
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A: lol
<Vlado9A> ne znam Å¡to je bilo ali ...
<Mmike> kul
<Vlado9A> ujutro kada sam išao na posao su neki monteri razvlačili neke kabele u 6h ujutro u zagrebačkoj ulici ...
<obrut> Mmike: je, ja slozio :)
<Vlado9A> u blizini tel. centrale
<Mmike> obrut, kul! :D
<obrut> prije bogtepitaj kad... kad sam susjedu dao pristup na taj AP :)
<Mmike> obrut, ces das kako slozio? :)
<Vlado9A> pa pretpostavljam da je zbog radova koji se zadnjih mjeseci izvode u blizini, došlo do oštećenja kabela
<obrut> Mmike: mogu iskopat tih par ruleova
<Mmike> obrut, ljubio bih te u oko  :)
<Vlado9A> eto... ne znam točno što je bilo ali zaviriti ću na amisovu stranicu, možda ima neki info
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A: eto ja sad vadim bas da vidim koliko je danas napunilo bateriju 
<Vlado9A> :)
<Vlado9A> SilverSpace: ali danas ti nije bas bilo nekog sunca :)
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A: fora je bila veceras kad se zamracilo upali se ledica i nakon sekunde dvije ugasi se
<SilverSpace> pa se opet upali 
<Vlado9A> to je originalni sklop ili neki home made?
<SilverSpace> reko kaj je sd
<SilverSpace> sad*
<SilverSpace> a ono ledica od stakla svijetli nazad na panel 
<Vlado9A> lol
<SilverSpace> pa se sklop nazad ugasi 
<SilverSpace> ludo 
<Vlado9A> je li to originalni (kineski) sklop, ili je to nesto sto si sam radio SilverSpace ?
<SilverSpace> zato bas kaj nije bilo nekog sunca bas da vidim
<Mmike> obrut, jel' imas ti neki dyndns slozen na tom mikrotiku?
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A: neki kineski iz vrtne lampe
<obrut> Mmike: nemam... planiram ga sad nakon totalne revizije mreze, pingat ce moj DNS server i gore ce biti slozen dinamicki
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A: 1,1v i dvije ledice seriski spojene jos svijetli 
<obrut> Mmike: pogotovo sto cu onda konacno kako spada imati i ipv6 slozen pa cu imati direktno rutabilno na neke masine u stanu bez port forwardinga
<Mmike> pa kol'ko ih imas u stanu
<Mmike> masina, jel :D
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A: u biti nije bas skroz kineski iz vrtne je samo elektronika panel je drugi i druga baterija
<Vlado9A> okay... idem bas vidjeti koliki je napon na mojoj bateriji ...
<ivoks> kak je to cudno raditi kad imas normalni internet :D
<SilverSpace> i umjesto jedne ledice sad su dvije
<Vlado9A> da... kod mene izgleda baterja nije prazna... u praznom hodu je 1.244V a s uključenim sklopom padne na 1.225V ...
<Vlado9A> ne uključuje mo se lemilo sada, ali baš ću kada se sjetim :) vjerojatno tek u ponedjeljak, probati s dvije ledice u seriji :)
<SilverSpace> e da ja uopce ne znam koja mi je baterija
<Vlado9A> tvoj sklop očito radi okay, samo što trebaš malo više sunca da napuni bateriju :)
<SilverSpace> baterija bi ova moja mofla biti 3,6
<Vlado9A> a složiti ću si i ulaz za punjenje preko schottky diode i sklop koji će reći ledici da svijetli samo noću :)
<SilverSpace> izvadena iz laptop baterje
<obrut> Mmike: ne znam ni sam sto je najgore :)
<Mmike> obrut, i svi ti rade? :D
<Vlado9A> okay... idem kavu skuhati ženi i sebi... bbl ;)
<obrut> rade rade... sto ne bi radilo... nedavno sam trebao radit proof of concept za nesto za sto sam htio bas fizicke masine... e na sto mi je dnevni boravak izgledo :) mreznih kabela, struhnih kabela... zena je popizdila  ;)
<obrut> masine jesu stare kante, ali rade :)
<SilverSpace> obrut: kaj si i zenu umrezio :)
<SilverSpace> 101: Network is unreachable
<obrut> SilverSpace: zena je na posebnoj mrezi... tam gdje nebre stetu napravit :)
<ivoks> http://automobili.hr/wp/wp-content/uploads/2015/12/izbjegli-smrt11.gif
<SilverSpace> obrut: lol
<SilverSpace> ovaj je fakat imao srece 
<SilverSpace> spretno i sretno
<Mmike> tada!
<Mmike> popravili smo fakin juju bazu!
<Mmike> pre dobro
<Mmike> saljem sa 10MB/sec nesto, skidam sa skoro 20MB/sec nesto
<Mmike> a ssh kroz vpn leti :D
<Mmike> pajebemti
<Mmike> tcom
<Mmike> i ipvy6
<Vlado9A> hoces reci da nije uvijek sve bas onako kako se u prvi tren cini da je, ili? :)
<ivoks> haha
<ivoks> poslao erste mail
<ivoks> da ce nadogradjivati sustav pa neke usluge nece biti dostupne
<ivoks> kad ono, sve nece biti dostupne
<ivoks> i to na tri dana
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A: precrtao sam shemu kineza 5 x 6 rupica visina Å¡irina testna plocica
<SilverSpace> 6 x 6
<Vlado9A> hehe :)
<Vlado9A> ma svašta sam danas vidio dok sam na netu gledao slikešto ljudi rade :)
<Vlado9A> čak i manje ot toga ;)
<Vlado9A> manje od*
<SilverSpace> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/966116/6x6.png
<Vlado9A> eh, ispao sam pred 5 minuta... isp je restartao vezu :)
<Vlado9A> i mislim da je za veceras to to... LN :)
#ubuntu-hr 2016-11-12
<Vlado9A> dobro jutro
<SilverSpace> jutro
<SilverSpace> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/966116/6x5.png
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A: ^^
<SilverSpace> uzas vrijeme vani
<SilverSpace> moji ludaci po ovom vremenu luftaju stan 
<SilverSpace> brrrr
<Vlado9A> dobro jutro i tebi SilverSpace :) ...
<Vlado9A> išao sam na plac ...
<Vlado9A> koje usr... vrijeme :)
<Vlado9A> ali dobro, prezivio sam ...
<Vlado9A> i ne kuzim kaj je bilo toliko auta na cestim, 
<Vlado9A> guzva ...
<Vlado9A> vise nego radnim danom
<Vlado9A> *na cesti
<SilverSpace> da usrano 
<SilverSpace> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/966116/IMG_20161112_095118.jpg
<SilverSpace> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/966116/IMG_20161112_095159.jpg
<SilverSpace> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/966116/6x5.png
<SilverSpace> to je to 
<Vlado9A> samo tren da pogledam :) ...
<SilverSpace> po ovom vremenu sad puni panel sa 1,4V 
<Vlado9A> :) ...
<SilverSpace> inace je pamel 2V 0.14W
<Vlado9A> ma super, kaj da drugo velim ;)
<SilverSpace> zajebancija malo 
<SilverSpace> kaj bum drugo radio a i netjak se zabavlja
<Vlado9A> ja cu si jos sloziti sklop kaj mi okida dan/noc ...
<Vlado9A> jedino kaj nemam rezerve solarnu celiju ...
<Vlado9A> ali cu u to ime razbiti jedan tranzistor u TO3 kucistu pa ga stavim na sunce :D
<Vlado9A> i s nekoliko mA ce mi puniti Nimh bateriju :)
<Vlado9A> na suncu, naravno :)
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A: kad dode ic dobis par komada 
<SilverSpace> i on sam okida dan noc 
<Vlado9A> super... I appreciate it very much... moras mi samo reci kaj pijes :D ... ili je dovoljna samo kava ili caj ;)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A: vracam za one ledice kaj si mi uvalio :)
<SilverSpace> jedino je problem kaj sad ne budem mogo doc do tebe na biciklu po zimi :)
<Vlado9A> mabudemo rijesili to :) ... hvala unaprijed :)
<Vlado9A> stos je kaj se us lobodno vrijeme vise ne bavim elektronikom jer mi je na poslu elektronike i previse :) ...
<Vlado9A> pa onda sve kaj eventualno hocu probati, ponesem na posao :) ...
<Vlado9A> i eventualno ako dozivim redovnu mirovinu (ako ne izgubim posao koji trenutno radim), ceka me jos cca 6 godina :)
<Vlado9A> a onda cu se eventualnobaviti elekrtonikom i kod kuce... opet :)
<Vlado9A> ali rado cu probati taj kineski chip, vjerojatno ce biti okay :)
<Vlado9A> kuham rucak pa sam malo busy ...
<Vlado9A> ali bacim oko ovdje ;)
<obrut> Vlado9A: za SilverSpace-a samo caj, kava, mineralna ili limunada, ne daj mu alkohola
<obrut> niti kolu, fantu i slicno...
<Vlado9A> znam obrut znam :)
<Vlado9A> SilverSpace: a LEDice su najmanji problem :)
<Vlado9A> kod mene ih se uvijek najde, kojekakvih boja :)
<SilverSpace> obrut: sad sam gemist jedan drmnul poslje rucka :)
<Vlado9A> eto vidis obrut :)
<obrut> SilverSpace: nemoj poslije kukat da te bole zglobovi :)
<SilverSpace> obrut: boli glava :)
<Vlado9A> sjecam se starih dobrih vremena kad je i meni tak bilo :D
<SilverSpace> odoh malo odremati :) bbl
<Vlado9A> pospanac :)
<jelly> veli stari da kod njega pada snijeg (daruvar)
<vileni> KC isto pada
<sillyslux> a na moru bas lip suncan dan
<sillyslux> pushe malo..
<obrut> jelly: cek malo, tvoji su iz Daruvara ? ti isto otamo ?
<jelly> obrut: muska strana; ne
<jelly> :-)
<obrut> aha, ok
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kvalifikacije
<SilverSpace> obrut: jebote pas kaj si morao danas o gihtu brbljat evo sad me copava :)
<ivoks> razmisljam si ukinuti telefon
<ivoks> ono, uzeti od telekoma samo internet
<ivoks> i onda si sloziti voip
<ivoks> jel to uopce moguce?
<ivoks> mislim, jedna od opcija je da pitam telekom providera za tu uslugu
<ivoks> al sto ako ja zelim svoj asterisk?
<jelly> ivoks: onda trazis "sip trunk" uslugu od providera
<ivoks> a ovo?
<ivoks> http://topvoip.hr/proizvod/voip-telefon-s/
<jelly> to izgleda kao da se spaja na njihov pbx, ne tvoj
<jelly> tko zna
<ivoks> za 20kn mjesecno, i to je opcija
<ivoks> http://topvoip.hr/proizvod/sip-trunk-s/
<ivoks> to mi ne treba, imam dva ureda za sad
<ivoks> to kad narastem :D
<jelly> http://www.metronet.hr/govorne-usluge/telefonija-za-postojeci-pbx/mvoiceip/ jedino sto ga ne zovu svi "sip trunk" 
<jelly> also, zelis li se patiti za konfiguracijom i odrzavanjem svog asteriska
<ivoks> ne nuzno
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> brijem da je samo ovo onda
<ivoks> http://www.metronet.hr/govorne-usluge/telefonija-za-postojeci-pbx/mvoiceip/
<ivoks> uh
<ivoks> isti link :D
<ivoks> losa stranica
<jelly> ako imas vec mobile usluge kod, kajjaznam, vipneta, pogledaj hoce li ti oni zbundlati njihov sip trunk 
<ivoks> i onda mi jos treba sip telefon
<ivoks> jer imam dva sip accounta
<ivoks> jedan init, drugi canoncial
<jelly> sip aplikacija na mobitelu ili wifi
<ivoks> znam
<ivoks> ali
<ivoks> pizdim na to :)
<ivoks> sip na androidu je bio puno bolji prije
<ivoks> sad ne mogu imati memorirani broj koji ce zvati preko sip accounta
<ivoks> ili sam preglup da to skuzim
<ivoks> uvijek mi zove koristeci vip
<jelly> nastranu to sto je kriplano da google ne uplasi telekome
<ivoks> ovo je htcov dialer
<jelly> svi ti mobiteli bi mogli vec odavno transparentno rutati promet cim si doma ili u ofisu na wifiju, ali...
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> evo, kak da ja slozim da koristi vip ako zovem odredjeni kontakt
<ivoks> nikako
<ivoks> imam account, mogu primiti sip poziv
<ivoks> ali kad treba zvat, mogu se hebat
<jelly> kad sam bio na H1 Fritzbox je imao svoj dialer aplikaciju, zvoni ti "kucni" broj na mobitelu, i bilo je nekakve konfiguracije koji outgoing se kuda ruta
<jelly> ali je tlaka sjetit se koristit samo njihov cudni, ruzni dialer
<ivoks> a cek
<ivoks> 'Internetski poziv' :)
<ivoks> i opet zove normalno
<ivoks> pa jeb...
<ivoks> a pisalo je SIP
<ivoks> ah
<ivoks> cini se da vip to blokira
<ivoks> a nis, onda si moram nabaviti neku sip aplikaciju za telefon
<ivoks> hm...
<ivoks> ako uzmem neki paket koji ima 3 broja, npr
<obrut> nego, nisam citao detalje sto ste pisali niti gledao linkove ....
<ivoks> onda mogu ukinuti mobitele za zaposlenike i samo im dati sip telefone, na mobitelu
<ivoks> to je usteda od 200kn mjesecno, barem
<obrut> asterisk moze raditi i kao klijent, dakle on se moze registrirati na neki sip provider i zvati/primati pozive, a iza njega kod sebe mozes imati N telefona
<ivoks> i jahati njihov internet plan :)
<obrut> dakle, ne mora biti trunk kao takav
<obrut> nist, idem dalje obrazovat zenu - pustam joj Blade Runnera :)
<ivoks> uzivaj
<Vlado9A> Nazvao me covjek :) iz Amisa, kaze da se ispricava zbog ispada u telefonskoj centrali na mom podrucju ;) lol
<Vlado9A> a ja mu kazem, znam, znam kako vam je :D
<ivoks> dakle... mikrovalni link za sada radi super
<ivoks> padala je kisa
<ivoks> cak je i nesto puhalo
<ivoks> 20/20 je postojano
<ivoks> sve se slozi u sat vreman, sa dvoje ljudi
<ivoks> vremena
<ivoks> ajme... bolje da se maknem od kompa
<SilverSpace> 2:0
<Vlado9A> tko koga? :D
<Vlado9A> micek me je uljudno zamolio da ga pustim van, pa sam ga pustio :)
#ubuntu-hr 2016-11-13
<Vlado9A> dobro jutro
<Mmike> ivoks: tebi radi onaj 'stari' canonicalov voip? 
 * Mmike nema fiksni telefon vise, ne vidim svrhu
<Mmike> nemam nit tv, jer, isto tako, ne vidim svrhu :)
<obrut> i tak... ono smece od terrakoma mi nudi optiku u zgradi, HT ne ... 
<SilverSpace> jutro
<SilverSpace> obrut: kod mene bnet nudi optiku a HT ne
<Mmike> pa uzmite to
<Mmike> nije FTTH al kaj ima veze
<Mmike> ja bi bio sretan da u novom stanu imam bar to
<obrut> od terrakoma ne zelis nista uzet
<obrut> to je zesci cuspajz od "providera"... iako mi je tesko uopce reci da je to provider
<Mmike> a mislim
<Mmike> tcom kao nije?
<Mmike> daj, molim te
<Mmike> nisu u stanu racun poslat kak spada
<Mmike> nisam jos nit dobio uslugu, imao 113 frustracija i ispizda s njima
<Mmike> sad kad imam nadam se da ce raditi :)
<Mmike> tj, radi sad, super mi je kaj mogu tu u hotelu sshfs doma pa onda gledam kaj hocu :)
<Mmike> idem jest neki dorucak
<obrut> ovi iz terrakoma preko optike nude u paketu brzinu 70-100 za download i 14-20 za download :)
<obrut> pa ak je paket 100.net onda valjda nudis 100 a ne 70-100
<obrut> onda kliknes na detalje paketa i dobis variable od templatea https://www.terrakom.hr/100net-flattel-optik
<SilverSpace> 26.70 Mbit/s snizili brzinu nakon tri mjeseca na onu koju placam 
<SilverSpace> Upload: 3.74 Mbit/s
<obrut> a da ne pricam price od frenda koji je od njih iz fore uzeo VPS... na kraju skuzio da ima admin prava na VPS web sucelju i mogo si je kreirati virtualke kak je htio
<obrut> a netko mu je uredno stalno provaljivao u virtualku jer je ocito imao pristup administraciji i tak to
<SilverSpace> lol
<SilverSpace> smjesna firma
<SilverSpace> isto kaj i ovi moji btnet
<obrut> meni speedtest kaze: 11 ms ping, 31.26 download, 5.34 upload
<SilverSpace> 16.795 ms
<obrut> Mmike: se u svoju mrezu doma spajas vpn-om ili ?
<SilverSpace> ja sam sasvim zadovoljan 26- 27 brtinom skidanja 
<dodobas> putar
<SilverSpace> brze ne trebam 
<SilverSpace> obrut: onak usput koljeno i latkat me hebe jucer si me zacoprao :P
<dodobas> jucer .... tatarski biftek i onda jos ramstek 350 ... milina :)
<SilverSpace> dodobas: danas zato niš :)
<obrut> vidi ovog provokatora... srecom ne volim ni jedno ni drugo
 * SilverSpace rade pecenu patku 
<dodobas> SilverSpace: a skoro ... imam poziv na palacinke ... al to tek navecer
<dodobas> #onokad ti 16gb rama nije dovoljno za normalan rad...
<dodobas> sve vise razmisljam da si ovo nabavim ... umjesto laptopa ... https://www-ssl.intel.com/content/www/us/en/nuc/nuc-kit-nuc6i7kyk-features-configurations.html
<obrut> linux je fakat otisao u k
<obrut> odnosno distribucije i pizdarije oko njega
<SilverSpace> obrut: zasto? 
<SilverSpace> kaj te ljuti :)
<obrut> ne radi mi cups... a kad ga pokrenes, ne zelis vidjeti greske koje ispise
<Mmike> obrut: ne trenutno, ssh mi radi skroz ok - imao sam vpn na linksysu, nisam jos na mikrotiku gledao - iako mislim da ce mi vpn server biti doma na linuxu nekom
<obrut> izgleda da su svi ntp serveri na svijetu osli kvragu i krivo pokazuju vrijeme... naime, zenin mobitel pokazuje 10 minuta razlike, a ipak je on mjerodavan za vrijeme
<Mmike> zena ima ajfon? :)
<Mmike> dodobas: desi tartartski jeo?
<dodobas> Mmike: onaj ... Opatija pored maksimira...
<dodobas> eto kako ode 2h... netko je ostavio 'cache=true' opciju ... tako da bilo koja moja promjena nije imala zeljeni efekt ...
<jelly> obrut: netko bi se zapitao, sa uredjajem koji vrijeme moze primati od gsm mreze, od ntp servera preko data usluge, od fakin gps satelita drito... kak moze sat ici krivo?
<DomaMuffin> jutro momcine
<DomaMuffin> jelly:garbage in, garbage out ! Krivim NTP server ( ne znam uopce o cemu pricate )
<SilverSpace> https://goo.gl/lnc2Yt
<Mmike> dodobas: dada, to je nelose skroz
<Mmike> dodobas: iako ima dolje nize onaj Orkan, ili kako vec - jako fini biftek/ramsteki
<Mmike> Picku Mater
<Mmike> pa Adria Airways ima DIREKTNI let od Zagreba do Malte
<pav> jutar
<Mmike> djesi pavu
<pav> oj Mmike 
<pav> mali je kod mene ovaj vikend pa se zezamo
<Mmike> sta ga ucis? :)
<pav> hahaha :) zašto je došao, što će raditi na Zemlji i kamo ide poslije
<pav> Star Trek :p
<pav> sad voli gledati Dr. House
<pav> i da, sviđa mu s Debian više od Windowsa :D
<pav> kaže mali "ima bolji okus" ;)
<pav> Å¡ta ima kod tebe Mmike ?
<Mmike> a kaj mislis
<Mmike> popravljam mongodb neki
<pav> LOL
<pav> konačno mjesec s više prihoda nego rasgoda na računu
<pav> konačno mjesec s više prihoda nego rashoda*oda na računu
<pav> o,da LOL
<pav> Mmike: jesi razmislio  o makin, dat ću ti neku ok cijenu...
<pav> neki skonto na ebay.de cijene trenute
<pav> Ihre Anfrage kann derzeit leider nicht bearbeitet werden.
<pav> bwah
<pav> Error code: 70093
<pav> glupi ebay nemreš kupit i da oćeš
<Mmike> pav: kad se vratim
<Mmike> pav: jel' se javio jos tko da bi?
<pav> malo je bila neozbiljna pounda u startu Mmike ;)
<Mmike> a gle
<pav> stavim na jebo.me/pas ozbilnjnu
<Mmike> ja ti velim koliko ti nudim :)
<Mmike> ak nesh, nesh :)
<Mmike> moze
<pav> ma znam Mmike 
<Mmike> pa ak je ok, prihvatim
<Mmike> ak nije ok, ne prihvatim :)
<Mmike> tj, naravno da ak nadjes nekog tko ce ti dat vise dash mu prodat
<pav> ali ploča je 100Ł rabljena na ebay.co.uk
<pav> radije je stavim na ebay
<pav> pa ti licitiraj
<Mmike> slobodno, ak mislis da ces ju tak lakse prodat :)
<Mmike> mislim, tvoja ploca je
<pav> nije mi neka žurba, stroj radi ok ali mi se 100 Ł čini previše za to. Znam zašto je takva cijena, no ne kanim staviti tako visoku cijenu
<pav> Mmike:  no ko za tebe, ploča, Xeon , memorija, napajanje, kućište za nekih 2.300 Dam ti i Bluray pržu uz to ak hoćeš
<Mmike> ne
<Mmike> :)
<pav> ok, onda bez pr
<pav> ok, onda bez prže ;)
<DomaMuffin> https://scontent-fra3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/15032162_10211098861137101_7801079110658119912_n.jpg?oh=d20835e8ab243b2f7a05df45c18994bd&oe=58BDFA5E
<DomaMuffin> Dubrava do TokiJa
<SilverSpace> pih
<SilverSpace> f1
<SilverSpace> opet SC
<SilverSpace> prekid opet
<vileni> Mmike: Orkan u maksimiru ima fini ramstek?
<vileni> danas ujutro se probudim i ne radi iskon
<vileni> zovem sluzbu za korisnike, kaze zena u nekom trenutku da mogu prijaviti mobilno i spustim odmah jer mi se ne prica sa ljudima u 8 ujutro u nedjelju
<vileni> i prijavim preko android aplikacije, dobijem obavijest da su radovi na infrastrukturi u tijeku, za neko vrijeme mi stigne obavijest da mi je prijava kvara rijesena i da potvrdim da li radi
<vileni> skoro pa ugodno iskustvo ako zanemarimo osjecaje kad nemas internet uz jutarnju nedjeljnu kavu
<SilverSpace> https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/af/d1/62/afd162a52769f8d8119997029c3ca07d.jpg
<SilverSpace> ovako to uredno izgleda :)
<SilverSpace> konacno gotovo 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> f1
<obrut> SilverSpace: ona fotka racka je neka fotomontaza, jelda :) to ne postoji :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace: si vidio verstapena? :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jesam 
<Mmike> mali je car samo takav
<SilverSpace> munjara
<Mmike> jos malo samo da se nauci s emocijama nosit i vozacina samo takva
<Mmike> tata mu sjena nije bio
<Mmike> dobra utrka skroz
<SilverSpace> prije bu se vubil 
<SilverSpace> malo predugo dosadno 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: za dva tjedna kraj 
<Mmike> SilverSpace: nebu se vubil, lik se utrkuje
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> kamilicaton bu dobil, sve se bojim
<SilverSpace> Mmike: do sad je imao srece
<SilverSpace> vubil se bu 
<SilverSpace> ili jos gore nekog ce ubit
<Mmike> ? :)
<Mmike> zakaj? :)
<Mmike> pa pogle sennu kaj je radio ;)
<Mmike> kog je on ubio? :)
<vileni> sebe
<Mmike> a lik je doslovno izgurao prosta sa staze dvaput
<Mmike> vileni: lol :D :D :D :D :D
<Mmike> vileni: pa, za to nije on bas kriv :)
 * Mmike je vidio dans ivoksa u odijelu
<Mmike> moram rec da mu bas dobro stoji :)
<vileni> Mmike: mislim da mu taj detalj nije vise bitan
<Mmike> izgleda k'o da bilda svaki dan fino, onak, ogroman je :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/incoming/sljeme_snijeg3-131116.jpg/5258951/alternates/FREE_1080/sljeme_snijeg3-131116.jpg
<vileni> motogp odlucen prije 3 utrke i dalje nevjerojatno zanimljiv
<Mmike> naime, kad sam dolazio sjebali su i kofer mi ostao u amsterdamu
<Mmike> i sad jucer isao po ducanima kupit gace, carape i to 
<Mmike> i hocu kupit kratke lace
<Mmike> i nit jedan ducan nema
<SilverSpace> vileni: o da danas su sve tri klase bile odlicne
<Mmike> (sad je 14C tu)
<vileni> ovo nije normalno kakva sezona
<Mmike> reko, kak nemate kratkih hlaca?
<vileni> 9 razlicitih pobjednika
<Mmike> a vele svi - pa, zima je, nemamo vise kratke hlace
<Mmike> :)
<SilverSpace> vileni: jedva cekam sledecu sezonu 
<SilverSpace> :)
<vileni> a bit ce zanimljivo sa lorenzom u ducatiju
<SilverSpace> i neki novi klinci 
<vileni> marquez ce biti zreliji i iskusniji, bit ce nemoguc za pobjediti
<vileni> a vinales ce izluditi rossija
<SilverSpace> :)
<vileni> prestat ce pricat s njim za max 2 sezone
<vileni> rossi je grumpy old man sata
<vileni> sada
<vileni> nitko ne vozi iz njegove generacije
<vileni> jedino se on neda
<SilverSpace> da 
<vileni> a konkurencija po 15 godina mladja :)
<SilverSpace> i jos uvijek za dlaku za dlaku nije prvak 
<vileni> crutchlow me iznenadio
<SilverSpace> cekam kaj ce dukati napraviti
<vileni> a to je problem, rossi je vrhunski vozac, iznimno iskusan i sve, ali uvijek mu malo fali
<SilverSpace> ja sam njihov navijac
<vileni> ako ne pobijedi sljedecu sezonu, mislim da nece nikad
<SilverSpace> cisto sumnjam da ce iducu dobiti
<vileni> meni su svi isti :)
<vileni> jedino mi smijesno za apriliju
<vileni> voze ovu sezonu, ali da me netko pita nebih bio siguran jel stvarno voze
<SilverSpace> aprilija je samo niza klasa dobra
<SilverSpace> jes vidio danas dukati kaj je brzi na ravnom 
<SilverSpace> bit ce ludnica na godinu 
<vileni> a da, to jos od doba stonera imaju
<vileni> sva sreca pa postoje zavoji :D
<SilverSpace> :)
<vileni> ali kako ti spanjolci i talijani pricaju engleski
<vileni> kriminal
<SilverSpace> danas Binder bio lud
<SilverSpace> pao i pobjedio 
<SilverSpace> dva puta osto bez gasa 
<Mmike> pjebote
<Mmike> ugasilo mi svjetlo na balkonu
<Mmike> stoka :)
#ubuntu-hr 2017-11-06
<SilverSpace> jutr
<jelly> a na glavi putar
<ivoks> Mmike: kako mislis syncao mobitel s kompom?
<SilverSpace> jucer jedan sata disk htio premjestiti u drugo racunalo i uopce ga nece bios ocitat 
<ivoks> pa to ne radim otkako sam presao na smartphone
<ivoks> to je cijela poanta
<ivoks> sve je u cloudu
<SilverSpace> jelly: maslac koji je skuplji :)
<Mmike> ivoks, kak kopiras fotke i videje koje snimis? U cloud pa onda downloadiras?
<ivoks> pa da
<SilverSpace> Mmike: pa di si ti :)
<Mmike> o srca ti
<Mmike> ok :)
<ivoks> kakvo spajanje kompa s mobom
<Mmike> SilverSpace, e, pa idem u Dubravu bas danas kod knjigovodje
<Mmike> ivoks, ignore, pojeo te mrak :)
<jelly> wireless spajanje kompa s mobom
<ivoks> hotspot da
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ak osh caj neki popit, mogli bi :)
<ivoks> ali prebacivanje s jednog na drugi, pobogu
<ivoks> usb je sporiji od optike
<Mmike> ja sam iphoneu reko NEMOJ SYNCAT 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: pa gle mogli bi :)
<ivoks> pa i ja sam
<ivoks> ja syncam svoje na google
<Mmike> al' je on svejedno synco, i onih 5 giga mi je za cas pojelo :) 
<jelly> da ne bi slike dao gugletu ili dropboxu!
<Mmike> ivoks, ja sam kroz usb  prosli tjedan imao 500/500 mbita :) 
<ivoks> pa no, sporije nego optika
<ivoks> ja o syncanju uopce ne razmisljam
<Mmike> pa optika mi je 200/100 :)
<ivoks> telefon to sam odradi po noci
<Mmike> ma ne mislim na syncanje k'o syncanje
<Mmike> mislim na kopiranje fotrki i videa
<ivoks> pa to
<ivoks> to mob sam odradi po noci
<Mmike> imam 120 gigabajta sranja u mobitelu
<ivoks> kopira u google photos i bok
<Mmike> ne pada mi napamet do davat guglu/eplu/kom-vec
<ivoks> pa nemoj
<ivoks> onda syncaj
<ivoks> :)
<Mmike> nemrme
<Mmike> iphone neda :D
<ivoks> opet cu morati vizu za juznu afriku
<ivoks> a njima trebaju dvije stranice
<hbogner> o/
<hbogner> jelly, dugujem ti 20kn, pogledao navecer kad sam dosao doma na kompu
<hbogner> Mmike, http://ubuntu-hr.org/povraying.html ?
<Mmike> hbogner, jbg :)
<Mmike> ne stizem
<Mmike> pre zatrpo si me i jbg
<hbogner> Mmike, nebrini, zatrpavat cu te i dalje, kako se pojavi nova kanta u firmi :D
<Mmike> hbogner, jesu to bar svi razliciti procesori? :D
<Mmike> prava prilika da probam webservis u rustu napravit :D :D :D
<hbogner> Mmike, za sad ti saljem sve razlicite, imam ovdje hrpu istih, ali posaljem smao po jedan
<hbogner> mislimda nema potrebe da ti 40x saljem povray za isti cpu
<Mmike> good :)
<Mmike> nikakve :)
<hbogner> eto, sve sto prodje kroz firmu pogledam dal imam ovdje povray i ako nemam napravim
<hbogner> "sve" = ono sto meni prodje kroz ruke
<ivoks> super
<jelly> hbogner: ok, to mozemo rijesiti na pivi/kavi/pelinu
<ivoks> miele ima dostavu :)
<hbogner> jelly, dogovoreno :D
<hbogner> jelly, kao sto si rekao, nasao nekoliko proteina u smokvama :D
<jelly> :-\
<SilverSpace> fakat ne kuzim zasto sata disk nece prepoznati na ovoj ploci 
<SilverSpace> sad sam ga probao i na trecoj ploci i ta ga vidi 
<SilverSpace> misterja hitachi deskstar
<jelly> isti kabel?
<SilverSpace> ma i kabele promjenio 
<SilverSpace> ne bi smjelo zato kaj je to od 500G disk stari a ovo je nesto novija ploca
<SilverSpace> a nist opet moram biti dobrotvor i pokloniti disk :)
<SilverSpace> doduse vidjet cu mozda i citavo racunalo 
<SilverSpace> pa nek uziva klincadija
<SilverSpace> no da
<jelly> obruT: ziv? 
<jelly> obruT: moze PM?
<ivoks> Mmike: nabavio sam ketonix
<ivoks> Mmike: koji iz daha veli jesi li u ketozi ili nisi
<ivoks> Mmike: prije rucka mi je pokazivao srednju ketozu, a nakon rucka je rekao da nisam u ketozi
<ivoks> tak da brijem da funkcionira :D
<jelly> ivoks: kaj, broji aceton u dahu?
<ivoks> ketone
<ivoks> ali da, na bazi isparavanog acetona
<jelly> najs
<jelly> https://www.ketonix.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=211:ketonix-bluetooth-with-battery&catid=29&Itemid=433&lang=en
<ivoks> da, nemam ovaj bluetooth
<ivoks> vec usb
<ivoks> ali bilo bi bolje da sam uzeo BT
<ivoks> jer ga onda na telefon mogu
<ivoks> ovak sam gledam svjetla
<jelly> i da automatski sprema u neku aplikaciju
<jelly> https://www.anandtech.com/show/12003/intel-to-create-new-8th-generation-cpus-with-amd-radeon-graphics-with-hbm2-using-emib zanimljiva kombinacija, amd gpu + intel cpu u istom kucistu
<SilverSpace> hm 
<SilverSpace> kaj su prolupali :)
<Mmike> ivoks, kol'ko para?
<Mmike> to bi si bas i ja mogao ubost
<Mmike> da, ti vjezbas k'o sumanut, naravno da si u ketozi nakon toga i ne jedenja :)
<Mmike> super suepr!
<Mmike> super stovise!
<Mmike> sutra cu i ja u ketozu cim u London sjetim
<Mmike> idem samo prvo vidjet jel' Byron's dobar :D
#ubuntu-hr 2017-11-07
<SilverSpace> jutr
<Mmike> SilverSpace, oiyjaj!
<BotaniCar> deca, di da posaljem kolegicu i sebe na SQL tecaj ? 
<BotaniCar> CROZ ima nekaj, 160€/dan
<SilverSpace> Mmike: pa di si ti 
<SilverSpace> nisi jucer bio u dubravi?
<BotaniCar> Ubuntu 17.10 je .. zbunjujuc :) Zaakj moram povuci ekran prema gore kad hocu otkljucati racunalo ? :D
<ivoks> slovaci slave "Freedom and Democracy Day"
<ivoks> BotaniCar: mozes se prebaciti na unity natrag
<ivoks> i vratiti smisao u racunala
<BotaniCar> ivoks: ja nisam izbirljiv, unity moze i ne mora. Ima li smisla vracati se na nesto sto vendor napusta ( kad smo kod toga, zakaj unity vise nije default ? )?
<pav> treba da se hapsi!
<pav> *breaking* uhapšen Todorić :)
<pav> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6QERdlIRW6M
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Ekatarina Velika - Treba da se čisti :: Duration: 03:35 :: Views: 42,459 uploaded by EKATARINA VELIKA :: 174 likes :: 4 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<vileni> jel treba kome ogromni stari lcd tv za sitne pare?
<vileni> http://www.p4c.philips.com/cgi-bin/dcbint/cpindex.pl?ctn=52PFL7762D%2F12&scy=be&slg=en
<BotaniCar> pav: de link ili da idem na imbex ?:D
<pav> BotaniCar: otvori večernji hr
<pav> oma na naslovnjači
<BotaniCar> otvorio sam imbex i jos mi ruke drhte. U Splitu je nmavijacica kaznjena s 1300kn kazne, nikad necete pogoditi zasto :) 
<pav> eh
<pav> rek'o sam ti da ne otvaraš index u radno vrijeme :-)
<BotaniCar> Ja isto ne slusam, sad placam skolu :) 
<pav> Ah, muškarci su djeca. Kao da slušam svog 9godišnjaka haha
<vrodic[m]> ovo se cini kao dobar laptop: https://www.instar-informatika.hr/ultrabook-asus-zenbook-flip-s-ux370ua-pro-133-fhd-touch-intel-core-i7-8550u-up-to-40ghz-16gb-ddr4-51/asus-ux370ua-pro/product/?utm_source=nabava.net&utm_campaign=nabava.net&utm_medium=click
<pav> kolko para vileni ?
<BotaniCar> kaj nije macbook jeftiniji, doduse, ima i5 
<BotaniCar> Ujebenti, sad sam malo bolje pogledao specku, dobar je ( vidio sam da dobijes i windowse pa me to okrenulo ) :)
<pav> ah asus
<pav> naravno Asus i samo Asus
<pav> MBO, lap, mob
<BotaniCar> Imao sam samo jedan asus laptop i bio sam jako zadovoljan
<pav> moja zadnja dva moba su asus
<pav> sad to već fura cijela familija
<pav> i ex i dete
<pav> Mobis (dada mobis) ima neke popuste
<sillyslux> wow, otvoris https://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/ivica-todoric-kolinda-grabar-kitarovic-agrokor-1206096 i ode 10.1MB
<pav> hehe sillyslux 
<pav> sku
<pav> skužili su da dolaziš s linuxa haha
<pav> vileni: ?
<sillyslux> kazna za ublock origin
<vileni> pav: 1000kn
<sillyslux> cak i newrelic mi blokira... hmm
<pav> primamljivo
<vileni> od brata je tv, ja sam ga testirao ali fali mi hdmi 1.4
<sillyslux> aw i ja bi to uzeo, ako se moze iskljucit overscan
<sillyslux> Power consumption: 185 W jeli to moguce?
<sillyslux> mislio sam da ce bit 400+
<vileni> pa i 185 je puno
<pav> ja sam frknuo svoj LG sličnih dimeznija prije jedno godinu dana. Ovo je skroz ok cijena.
<vileni> a star je tv, i masivan, ali 132cm
<vileni> i radi
<vileni> racunajte jos 100kn nekome da vam pomogne nositi :)
<sillyslux> 50kg
<sillyslux> ili 40 ako se obisi na zid
<vileni> mora biti dobar zid za to :)
<vileni> brat je cijelu dnevnu okrenuo zbog nosaca
<jelly> vileni: koliko to trosi
<vileni> jelly: netko je gore napisao 185w
<vileni> neznam koliko je stvarno
<vileni> ali ako blizu stanes fino toplo je
<pav> uh da to je još LCD
<hbogner> hebena carina
<hbogner> i posta
<pav> mislim da je moj LG bio LED
<hbogner> posalju pšoziv za dostavui dokumenata li id posilje nema veze s mojom posiljkom...
<pav> hbogner: i ti bi tako obavljao posao da ti je stric nadređeni i da nemođ dobit otkaz
<pav> nemoš*
<hbogner> pav, ha ha ha
<pav> pda :)
<hbogner> u petak posaljem mail da mi nije jasno na koju se to posilju odnosi i do danas nikakav odgovor
<hbogner> a danas ih na telefon nemoguce dobit
<jelly> da 185W je nazivna maksimalna snaga
<BotaniCar> To je ono kad pustis tehno na najjace, a spot ima full bijelu sliku ? :D
<BotaniCar> Tata : kad češ nač dečka ? 
<BotaniCar> Ja : nek on traži mene.on se sakrijo : D
<hbogner> sakrio se u ormaru?
<SilverSpace> kak ono izlistat da vidim sve pakete koji su instalirani
<sillyslux> dpkg -l
<SilverSpace> ponestaje mi mjesta na disku i morao bi nepotrebno maknuti
<sillyslux> tu su i `du -sh /*` i baobab
<SilverSpace> da dpkg -l mi je dosta 
<jelly> naredbe koje zavrsavaju na /* treba zabraniti
<SilverSpace> moram to izlistati u datoteku 
<sillyslux> dpkg -l > datoteka?
<SilverSpace> da znam 
<SilverSpace> ima i cat
<SilverSpace> moze i u html
<sillyslux> pa onda dalje sa javascriptom yay :P
<SilverSpace> :D
<SilverSpace> agpr supertuxkart
<SilverSpace> tux mi ne treba
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> ovak na prvi pregled napravi vec 2G mjesta :)
<SilverSpace> vec vidim da cu maknut i nesto kaj mi treba :)
<jelly> stigao khadas vim2 pro, sa gearbesta bez carine bez pdva
<jelly> kinez napisao da vrijedi 15€ i sva sreća pa je koverta i kutija tako mala da su povjerovali
<SilverSpace> jelly: oo
<SilverSpace> fino 
<SilverSpace> ja upravo jedan sonoff usposobio 
<SilverSpace> drugi ne daje znakove zivota
<SilverSpace> jelly: to sam si i ja htio ubost ali mi malo preskupo 
<SilverSpace> koji si uzeo 32G
<jelly> da, 3GB rame 32GB flasha
<jelly> s naglaskom na 3GB rama, to bi trebalo biti dovoljno za browser i normalan rad
<jelly> dudse ne za mojih 300 tabova, ali za 10 tabova i par terminala bi trebalo biti ok 
<SilverSpace> ma trebalo bi 
<SilverSpace> fakat je ovaj sonoff glup ko kurac 
<SilverSpace> ustekan u 220v nece se upariti 
<jelly> nazalost, kolko para
<SilverSpace> ustekao ga na usbe serijal na pinove i uparim ga
<jelly> aj dobro bar ih nisam ja kupio nego si se ti razocarao i ustedio mi nofce :-)
<SilverSpace> i sad radi i na 220v
<jelly> steta, jer bi 8266 + relej trebao biti super proizvod
<SilverSpace> jedan mi crko nakon pol sata 
<jelly> jesi reklamirao?
<SilverSpace> ovaj se nije htio drugi upariti 
<SilverSpace> i danas reko idem fleshat
<SilverSpace> i kad sam ga ustekao na pinove rekoh da probam i prordaio tako 
<SilverSpace> 6$ je komad
<jelly> kak u libreofficeu isprintam excel al da se vide kolone A B C D i redovi 1 2 3 4 ?
<jelly> $6 $6, ak je crko odma treba traziti da posalju drugi
<SilverSpace> nemam pojma print
<SilverSpace> ma nije mi se dalo zajebavati 
<SilverSpace> tj. bio razocaran pa nisam 
<SilverSpace> ovaj sad radi 
<SilverSpace> jelly: jesi koristio kad atom 
<SilverSpace> https://atom.io/
<jelly> ne
<SilverSpace> zanimljiv je 
<jelly> ne sjecam se kad sam zadnji put ista konkretno programirao da ima vise od jedne datoteke i da mi treba pristojan editor :-(
<jelly> vileni: kaj ti fali da trebas HDMI 1.4, jel telka ima ARC i mozda HDMI CEC?
<jelly> zasome 
<jelly> za soma kuna moze trosit 180W iducih 3 godine a da ne bude skuplja od neke tekuce 50-55" 
<SilverSpace> sonoff radi i nakon nadogradnje firmwarea 
<SilverSpace> firmware nadogradis iz aplikacije
<jelly> da odgovorim sam sebi: ima HDMI 1.3, ima CEC (philips to zove EasyLink), ima 49kg (!), vjerojatno nema Audio Return Channel (ARC) jer je to 1.4 feature a ovo je model iz 2007
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> cec je fora 
<SilverSpace> ja nedavno uzeo novi androidbox 2G ram i 16G store
<SilverSpace> S905W 
<SilverSpace> za sad super radi 
<SilverSpace> moram si uskoro uzeti novi unimer stari polako odlazi kvragu 
<SilverSpace> nakon 35 godina bil bi i red :)
<jelly> moj khadas vim (isto neki S905X unutra) se upali kad pritisnem brojku, bilo koju, na daljinskom od tv, i nakon toga vecina stvari ide preko daljinskog od tv-a
<jelly> ali android UI nije bas najsretnije rjesenje za TV
<SilverSpace> w je jeftinija verzija chipa tog 
<SilverSpace> razlika je samo u 30 i 60 4K@30fps 4K@60fps
<SilverSpace> nis kaj bi ti trebalo 
<SilverSpace> ja imam minix daljinac 
<SilverSpace> air mouse
<SilverSpace> https://www.gearbest.com/tv-box/pp_698084.html
<SilverSpace> ovog sam uzeo 
<sillyslux> SilverSpace, ti koristis atom?
<SilverSpace> danas malo vise probao 
<sillyslux> ah, koliko GB rame?
<sillyslux> meni 4GB nije dosta za chrome i atom
<SilverSpace> ?
<SilverSpace> nije taj atom 
<SilverSpace> atom editor
<SilverSpace> https://atom.io/
<sillyslux> pa to da
<sillyslux> jos po koji plugin i ode priko 2GB
<SilverSpace> aha a to
<sillyslux> ali super je...
<sillyslux> https://atom.io/packages/linter-shellcheck
<sillyslux> i hrpa drugih takvih... ma zakon
<SilverSpace> meni trebao radi sonoff 
<SilverSpace> pa ga danas upogonio 
<sillyslux> a sta ima sonoff s tim?
<SilverSpace> AMD Athlon(tm) 5350 ja imam 
<SilverSpace> i 8G rama
<sillyslux> e tak vec ide
<SilverSpace> pomocu njega firmware na sonoff stavljas preko serijal porta
<SilverSpace> preko pinova
<sillyslux> uh i za to treba atom plus nekaj plugin?
<sillyslux> platformio?
<SilverSpace> da
<sillyslux> https://www.itead.cc/sonoff-pow.html? di si to nasa za $6?
<sillyslux> with Power Consumption Measurement
<sillyslux> huh hocu i ja
<sillyslux> moj x10 je blesav skoz
<SilverSpace> ebay
<sillyslux> ima tu i neke 433MHz stvari kod sonoffa... x10 je powerline i 433MHz...
#ubuntu-hr 2017-11-08
<vileni> jelly: imam pulse8 usb cec adapter i to mi ne radi sa ovim tv
<jelly> :-\
<SilverSpace> yep 
<pav> Å¡to volim win-lin flame  u sredini tjedna...
<pav> nema boljeg
<pav> pa kad se još i Macofci priključe - neprocjenjivo!
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> bemti elektroniku opet trosim lovu
<Mmike> BotaniCar, napravim ti ja SQL tecaj za kolegicu i tebe, u zamjenu za neka rebarca? :)
<pav> BotaniCar: osim ak ti treba za MS SQL :-P, onda znaš gdje dođeš
<SilverSpace> Mmike: pa di si ti? :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, London
<SilverSpace> eh :)
<SilverSpace> kaj je pusta londra kontra grada zagreba :)
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> javni prijevoz je bolje uredjen
<vileni> to i nije neki uspjeh
<vileni> :D
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> joj
<sillydawg> SilverSpace, about atom https://medium.com/@caspervonb/electron-is-cancer-b066108e6c32
<ivoks> gle
<ivoks> kenny08: i mirka su ostali duze :D
<kenny08> :)
<ivoks> trebao bi ici gume zamijeniti
<SilverSpace> sillydawg: kaj je ovaj nadrobio :)
<sillydawg> pa to je istina o atomu i tisucu drugih aplikacija bazirano na electron
<ivoks> london je zakon
<sillydawg> sta si sad i ti tamo?
<sillydawg> aymo svi
<sillydawg> sastanak u trocadero centru
<sillydawg> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bd_xKs6q1vI
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Star Command - Laser Tag in Central London :: Duration: 03:16 :: Views: 19,839 uploaded by StarCommandLondon :: 8 likes :: 2 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<ivoks> ja nisam
<ivoks> ali cesto idem
<ivoks> mislim da cu ici na bozicni party tam
<sillydawg> bio sam samo jedanput prije 25 godina :(
<sillydawg> tada se taj laser tag jos zvao quasar
<SilverSpace> https://www.bug.hr/article/iz-asrocka-stize-mini-itx-maticna-ploca-sa-osmojezgrenim-atomom-1287
<tonilo332> hi jelly 
<tonilo332> aktivno j3 danas nema sta
<tonilo332> ivoks: koliko si reka da je potrosnja tvom a6
<tonilo332> znas da sto ih sporije vozis to manje trose a zavisi i od velicine felgi
<tonilo332> jelly: da li znas kakvo je stanje sa drawing aplikacijama za ubuntu
<tonilo332> ima li koja postena zamjena za inkscape
<tonilo332> vector
<sillydawg> mozda https://krita.org/en/
<tonilo332> jos je u povojima
#ubuntu-hr 2017-11-09
<SilverSpace> dam
<hbogner> jelly, jos kritika na smokve, ne samo da imaju proteine u bijelim duguljastim spremnicima, nego i u hexa/octo-pod crno/smedjim spremnicima nisam detaljno broojao broj nogu
<jelly> oho
<hbogner> zena nevoli pauke i bube, a jucer je otvorila jednu i preplasila mene :D
<jelly> a nije da ima malo lovora unutra, ja sam 2-3 lista vidio
<hbogner> ovo je bilo vec mrtvo od prije
<hbogner> negdje u procesu susenja se izgleda zavuklo
<ivoks> tonilo332: naravno da znam
<jelly> hbogner: ne, pauci neki put snesu jaje unutra, paukove naci u smokvi, cak i friskoj, je ok
<jelly> ali crvi nisu ok
<ivoks> evo, i ovdje sam popustio
<ivoks> i kupio criptovalutu
<ivoks> sto znaci...
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-hr to: Upotrebom ovog kanala pristajete na uvjete opisane na https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/TermsOfService/hr Ubuntu, OpenStack, F1, Mazda | teorije zavjere i narodnjaci zabranjeni | Zadnja verzija Ubuntua: 17.10 / LTS:16.04
<ivoks> jelly: ^ pretpostavljam da je biznis s mandarinama gotov
<ivoks> ili zelis to i dalje u topicu?
<jelly> jesi kupio prije nego je segwit2x propao i btc skocio za soma dolara na $7500?
<ivoks> ne
<jelly> ivoks: makni za sad, ne znam kad je iduca posiljka
<ivoks> vidjet cemo hoce li se kocka isplatiti :)
<jelly> nije to kocka, to je dugorocno ulaganje 
<vileni> jelly: nije skocio nakon propasti segwita nego je ostao na istom :)
<hbogner> ivoks, koliko si i sto kupio?
<hbogner> ja sam ponovno vlasnik bitcoina, uspio iscupati sa crknutog diska wallet
<hbogner> :D
<SilverSpace> izgleda da ja jedini ovdje nemam kriptovalutu :)
<vileni> hbogner: ma nemoguce! :)
<hbogner> vileni, je je, ozivili smo disk uz pomoc magije i iscupao sma wallet :D
<hbogner> jao sto je to djuvre naraslo, onaj njegov block folder je bio 1-2gb kad sam ga prvi put koristio, 60gb kad sam ga zadnji put koristio, i sad 150-160gb ima djubre
<Mmike> i, nicim izazvan, iphone se opet hoce syncat s ubuntuom :)
<Mmike> hbogner, kol'ko bitkojna bilo gore?
<hbogner> Mmike, malo cca $50 kad je disk crko prije cca 2 godine ;)
<Mmike> ma bitkojina, ne dolara :)
<hbogner> malo vise od 0.2
<hbogner> znaci sad $1000+
<ivoks> hbogner: bitcoine
<Mmike> ivoks, wave si trebo kupit, bitkoin je proso kolac
<Mmike> bitkoine se trebalo kupit kad su bitili 100-200-500-1000-2000-5000 dolara :)
<Mmike> jel' zna netko kako bashu rec da pise history stalno, a ne samo kad izadjem?
<Mmike> naime, zna mi se desit da mi umre veza i onda bash umre i ne zapise nist u history
<Mmike> https://askubuntu.com/questions/67283/is-it-possible-to-make-writing-to-bash-history-immediate
<Mmike> hackish
<Mmike> ovh is down :)
<Mmike> globally :)
<Mmike> u biti je glupo imat history -a 
<Mmike> svako malo
<Mmike> jer ak imas vise shellova otvorenih, sve se smrda
<Mmike> al' zasto glupi bash ne napise history kad se prekine, jadan
<sillycat> PROMPT_COMMAND="history -a"
<sillycat> http://superuser.com/questions/20900/bash-history-loss
<sillycat> http://superuser.com/questions/575479/bash-history-truncated-to-500-lines-on-each-login
<sillycat> export HISTFILE=~/.bash_eternal_history
<sillycat> to i josh vishe imam u .bash/env
<jelly> setopt incappendhistory
<jelly> al u zshu
<jelly> %$@# VM instaliran sa hrvatskim layoutom na konzoli
<ivoks> blasphemy
<jelly> da, kolegica migrira neko smece i moramo joj objasniti zasto se brise KEYTABLE=croat iz grub konfiguracije
<ivoks> JEBO TI GNOME, KOJI JE TO UZAS
<ivoks> pa tu nis ne radi u 3pm
<Mmike> ivoks, MATE :)
<Mmike> milinica je
<Mmike> sillycat, da, al' glupo je, jer onda history nema smisla
<Mmike> vileni, naso sam yorkie
<sillycat> Mmike, ctrl-r funkcionira, `history` isto, !12345 isto... kak nema smisla?
<Mmike> sillycat, kad pregledavas history imas izmijesano sve
<Mmike> ak imam 5 terminala otvorenih i nesh radim u njima istovremeno
<sillycat> to je izmisano
<jelly> Mmike: to nije problem dok god svaki bash zna kaj je njegovo dok ne izadje van
<Mmike> jelly, problem je meni kad gledam history
<jelly> onda si podesi poseban HISTFILE za svaki :-)
<Mmike> jelly, velim ja, duhovit si ti momchich
 * jelly tips hat
#ubuntu-hr 2017-11-10
<ivan_> oj
<ivan_> laku noć www.youtube.com/watch?v=YUmG7Gtc5X4
<SilverSpace> jutr
<SilverSpace> prebacio se na Mate
<SilverSpace> je ruzan zeleni al radi 
<hbogner> o/
 * ivoks i kenny08 imaju https://www.mykronoz.com/eu/en/zetime.html
<obruT> ivoks: ne valja... idealan smartwatch s pravim kazaljkama je onaj koji ima odvojenu bateriju za smart djidje i vrijeme :) pa ne moras razmisljat o punjenju baterije za prikaz vremena :)
<obruT> 30 dana je kita
<obruT> odnosno 3 dana ak ukljucis smart djidje, zaboravis iskljucit smart djidje, ne napunis i kita
<obruT> nema nist
<jelly> ovaj garmin drzi 10 dana, to mi je ok
<jelly> al trosi ak ukljucim fizicku aktivnost
<SilverSpace> obruT: pa di si ti :)
<ivoks> obruT: ako ces tako... onda je idealan smartwatch onaj koji je mehanicki
<ivoks> obruT: do tad, ovo je najbolje na trzistu
<ivoks> vidis koliko je sati, bez da ista petljas
<SilverSpace> pa i na drugima vidis vrijeme da petljas
<ivoks> SilverSpace: ne, moras upaliti ekran
<SilverSpace> ja na savojem samo dignem ruku i upali se
<ivoks> pa eto, moras upaliti ekran
<ivoks> i punis sat svakih... koliko?
<jelly> moj cijelo vrijeme ima sliku, koja se jedino na jakom danjem svjetlu ne vidi
<SilverSpace> ak ga ne koristim izdrzi 20 dana :)
<ivoks> ovaj podrzava i javljanje na telefon
<SilverSpace> na ruci nekih sedam dana
<SilverSpace> doduse ovo moje i nije sat :)
<ivoks> u ameriki se smiju kako novi iphone kosta 1000 dolara
<ivoks> a kod nas je 10.000kn
<SilverSpace> inflacija vrijednosti iphonea
<SilverSpace> trazim IP cameru a da nije skupa
<ivoks> svega ima na internetu
<ivoks> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GvVaaZ21C44
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Flushing 240lbs of Mercury :: Duration: 13:56 :: Views: 5,738,787 uploaded by Cody'sLab :: 68,456 likes :: 5,828 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<jelly> soo... kolega nasao nekoliko 56k USR modema, i sad se spojio sa windowsima 3.1 i trumpet winsockom na dial-up, a telefonska "linija" mu je zapravo voip
<jelly> i gura 19200-29333
<ivoks> i
<ivoks> koliko treba za ucitati google.com
<ivoks> :)
<jelly> google.com ne radi jer ima redirekciju na https
<ivoks> tog nema na 3.1?
<ivoks> koji uopce browser ima?
<jelly> Netscape 3.01 ima SSL2 ili SSL3, pojma, tojesve pogaseno 
<ivoks> trumpet winsock
<ivoks> https://thanksfortrumpetwinsock.com/
<jelly> dakle VDSL -> router  -> modem -> usb2serial -> vm host -> vbox VM COM: port -> windows 3.1 
<ivoks> http://www.trumpet.com.au/index.php/products/4-products/5-dos-tcpip-driver.html
<ivoks> lol
<ivoks> idem doma
<jelly> wow, neko je dekodirao protokol od mreznice kroz ocni zivac i implementirao wifi (IR) zamjenu za mreznicu https://www.jwz.org/blog/2017/11/prima-bionic-eye/
<jelly> Explain like I'm five, https://www.jwz.org/blog/2017/11/today-in-dunning-krugerrand-news/
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uJTUrdkBMZ0&feature=youtu.be
<datase> ^ YouTube :: BOBO - NA ZIDIĆU (OFFICIAL VIDEO) :: Duration: 03:25 :: Views: 39,007 uploaded by Crorec :: 359 likes :: 36 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<SilverSpace> tidam tidam
<SilverSpace> GBDEALL
#ubuntu-hr 2017-11-11
<SilverSpace> jutro
<SilverSpace> jelly: imas ovdje danas za $5 https://www.gearbest.com/living-appliances/pp_425033.html
<SilverSpace> uz kod GBDEALL
<SilverSpace> ja si uzeo dva :)
<Mmike> Jel' tu tko jos gleda fotke iz shella?
<Mmike> Kaj koristite? qiv? gwenview? gthumb?
<Mmike> SilverSpace, djesi! :D
<SilverSpace> Mmike: eto gledam motogp 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> GPicView za gledanje gthumb za obradu :) 
<SilverSpace> he he u brazilu opljackali Hamiltona i drustvo oruzana pljacka
<pav> zvuči drsko SilverSpace 
<SilverSpace> usli u mini bus i prijetili pistoljima 
<pav> i je drsko
<pav> mada...
<pav> Čuo sam anegdote iz kvara neki da
<pav> Čuo sam anegdote iz kvara neki dan
<pav> lik se doselio u kvart nedavno 
<pav> i krade bicikl u ulazu u kojem stanuje, na katu na kojem stanuje
<pav> kvarta* jelte...
<sillyslux> jesi cuo ovu: lik krade iz zajednickog frizidera
<pav> ah sad, krade
<pav> nije da su je ukrao tartufe s klivama iz frižidera vrijedne nekih para
<pav> samo je alav i bezobrazan
<pav> gljivama*
<sillyslux> ili palacinke :(
<SilverSpace> pav: i jel ujro :)
<SilverSpace> ukro*
<pav> SilverSpace: tko? ovaj tu s biciklom?
<SilverSpace> da
<pav> haha
<pav> Hint: "nije pozvana policija" :-D
<pav> veli lik kojem je bicikl skoro ukraden.  I veli još "taj neće moći neko vrijeme krasti po kvartu..."
<SilverSpace> yah  mos si misliti
<pav> Ha, vjerojatno mu je malo "razgibao prste"
<SilverSpace> to ti je dvosjekli mac
<pav> Zapravo i nije
<pav> ovo je takavv kvart
<SilverSpace> najebes zbog budale
<pav> gdje se murja ponekad ne miješa
<jelly-home> tuna https://imgur.com/gallery/iKnPE
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: jesi vidio onaj link
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: imas ovdje danas za $5 https://www.gearbest.com/living-appliances/pp_425033.html
<SilverSpace> uz kod GBDEALL
<jelly-home> tnx
<SilverSpace> np
<SilverSpace> joj kak mi fali unity
#ubuntu-hr 2017-11-12
<SilverSpace> dan
<Mmike> SilverSpace, si gledo f1?
<Mmike> kaj je bilo an startu, kak je mracni decko tak daleko napred otisao?
<Mmike> ili je samo - preodlican?
<Mmike> SilverSpace, eto ti kad si se navikavao! ;) predji na MATE, to je k'o gnome2, malo popravljeni, radi ok
<Mmike> (glede tvog 'fali mi unity')
<Mmike> ivoks, de si ti kupio ketonizator?
<todorichh> pozzz
<todorichh> www.youtube.com/watch?v=S73_gV-jCzY
<obruT> `q
<sillyslux> eh sad... youtube ima neki "report user"... hmm
<SilverSpace> uh
<SilverSpace> i tak
<SilverSpace> Mmike: najvise mi fali kaj ne mogu vidjeti sve otvorene prozore na jednom ekranu 
<SilverSpace> inace mate radi ok
#ubuntu-hr 2018-11-05
<jelly> MANDARINE
<jelly> SUTRA
<jelly> BotaniCar: Mmike obrut ivoks itd ^
<Mmike> jelly, nisam narucio, al' dodjem na pivo :)
<BotaniCar> Zena ima plivanje sutra u 18 , nemrem ni na pivo :() 
<obrut> jelly: narudzbe su jos otvorene ?
<BotaniCar> https://www.theregister.co.uk/2018/11/02/portsmash_intel_security_attack # The fix, Brumley suggests, is to disable SMT/Hyper-Threading in the processor chip's BIOS. 
<hrvoje> jelly, s obzirom koliko zdrave hrane dilaš, zvat ćemo te jelboy :) :) :)
<Mmike> jell-o-boy
<Mmike> "
<Mmike> Brainiacs in Cuba "
<Mmike> jel' samo meni to zvuci cudno? :)
<BotaniCar> Ni malo, mmike, pogledaj koliko inzinjera godisnje izbaci Filipinsko tehnicko uciliste ako zelis stvarno ostati u cudu :)
<Mmike> filipini != kuba
<Mmike> na kubi interneta nije bilo do pred 3-4 godine
<BotaniCar> Kako bilo, velim da mene ovo drugo fascinira vise nego da Kuba ima tehnicko veleuciliste (imali interneta ili ne)
<jelly> obrut: s obzirom da sam dobio info sinoc, da, ajmo rec da jesu
<obrut> jelly: odlicno :) vec sam se upisao :)
<jelly> ne treba mi, ali 8GB 120G SSD PC za $240... https://www.gearbest.com/mini-pc/pp_009158931682.html?wid=1433363
<obrut> el ima tko dell 27" monitor ? :)
<BotaniCar> Imam 24" ako to kaj vredi
<obrut> ma ne sjecam se jel to nosivo na pjesomet :) jel ogromna kutija odnosno jel ima rucku (znam da je od 24" kutija imala rucku)
<obrut> iso bi sad kupit jos jedan, a ne sjecam se jel bed za nosit... jer auto je kod zene
<BotaniCar> Pricekaj auto, nije tesko, ali je kabasto
<obrut> otpasce mi oci od gledanja u minijaturni ekran na laptopu :)
<BotaniCar> A onda odi po monitor, ne bus umro, a oci imas samo jedne :) 
<jelly> ak sam ja nosio 32" TV kutiju bez auta :-)
<BotaniCar> To si htio da napisem, jeld' ? 
<BotaniCar> OK, krecem za ~10 minuta. 
<BotaniCar> Ups, krivi prozor
<jelly> ručak?
<BotaniCar> Skoro rucak, kava :( 
<jelly> hrvoje: ništa mandarine ni ti ni max?
<vileni> jelly: jel se jos stignu naruciti?
<BotaniCar> obrut: jesi vec kupio monitor ? Vidim da je u ASBISu akcija - kupis 3 monitora i dobijes zvucnike :)
<BotaniCar> SE2717H-09 1300kn :)
<jelly> vileni: da, pozuri
<jelly> BotaniCar: samo full-hd, 27"?
<obrut> BotaniCar: uzecu U2715H
<jelly> preveliki pikseli, to za stare dalekovidne
<obrut> i dovoljan mi je samo jedan, jedan vec imam :)
<BotaniCar> obrut / jelly : ovo je bio jedini 27" model na akciji
<hrvoje> jelly: ma one sam jedva riješio, a klinac se mršti jer nije  još naviknuo na okus :))) svidjet će mu se kad malo poraste
<BotaniCar> kad ti jedan od java threadova pojede 4GB swapa i digne server load na 10, ubijes ga bez gledanja kaj je, jel tak ? :) 
<obrut> da :)
<obrut> mozes odma i server izvadit iz racka i kroz prozor :)
<obrut> neka standalone javusa ili se vrti u nekom app serveru ?
<BotaniCar> Da mi je u sobi, samo bi mu napajanje iscupao, ovo je next best thing :)
<BotaniCar> obrut: app server, s ravno nijednim ulogiranim korisnikom , a thread papa memoriju od subote :) 
<obrut> a sta se u subotu dogodilo ? :0
<BotaniCar> Sad mi je ponestalo swapa pa sam morao biti bezobrazan, inace bi ga pustio da zivi iako generira load. 
<BotaniCar> Pa, sudeci po tome da mi telefon ne zvoni i nitko ne urla da mu je $nekaj potrgano, rekao bi da se u subotu desio mem_leak :)
<BotaniCar>  15:49:24 up 538 days, 20:07,  1 user,  load average: 0.24, 2.66, 4.73
<BotaniCar> OK, ovog ja necu rebootati, nek je sa srecom onom tko ga je ostavio da radi godinu i po 
<jelly> macka mu piterina 
<Mmike> vileni, super su ventulece, thnx :)
<Mmike> hrvoje, kol'ko je dete staro?
<jelly> http://novilist.hr/Vijesti/Hrvatska/Porezna-uprava-otkrila-poraznu-istinu-o-prosjecnoj-placi-Evo-koliko-zaposlenih-ju-dobiva
<jelly> > od ukupno 1.592.215 zaposlenih [...] Čak 1.166.731 zaposlenih prima plaću manju od prosječne.
<jelly> BotaniCar: #onokad na serveru napravis 32GB swapa sam da ne bi morao restartati servis precesto
<hrvoje> Mmike: nešto manje od godine dana, hahar!
<Mmike> :) odlicon
<Mmike> jelly, ja sam neki dan imao server sa 50 gigi swapa, stroj ima 512 GB memorije :)
<Mmike> nije pomoglo :D
<jelly> oh nice, klinac koji je sa ebaya narucio thinkpad od nekog sa istim imenom kao zaposlenik iz lenova, dobio prototip sa engineer sample cpu i firmverom koji se apsolutno ne moze patchirati i ne radi dobro, tuzio se ebayu, kontaktirao ga sa strane lenovo customer relations i sad ce dobit novi P72
<jelly> ali su ga zamolili da makne sve relevantne postove sa foruma
<jelly> Seagate has set a course to deliver a 48TB disk drive in 2023 using its HAMR (heat-assisted magnetic recording) technology, doubling areal density every 30 months, meaning 100TB could be possible by 2025/26.
<jelly> The last PMR drive appears in 2019/20 with 16TB capacity. 
<jelly> 20TB+ drive will be rolled out in 2020.
<hrvoje> uuuuu, daj zamisli, 1 PB sa 10ak diskova za 7-8 godina
<obrut> znaci 2020-te ce mi sva pornjava stat na jedan disk, cool :)
<jelly> nece, kad ces redownloadati sve u 4k barem
<jelly> a WD ima MAMR tehnologiju koja ce navodno stici prije na trziste, ali sporije raste gustoca zapisa kroz godine
<jelly> i ta dva su svi proizvodjaci HDD-ova koji postoje :-)
<obrut> mene zanima kace cijena rama past :P djubrad monopolistickas
<hrvoje> dok god ne mora, neće... godinu dana se cijena 16 GB keksa nije maknula praktički s mjesta
<jelly> pa... za Grupu jest, i gore i dole :-)
<jelly> tj. nazalost obrnuto, i dole i gore :-)
<jelly> ne kuzim ove kineze, prosao je prvi popust za N5000 skatulju, i nakon prvog... drugi popust je jos veci
<jelly> sad im je gore navedeni Beelink N50 $239.99 jucer je bio $246
<jelly> ja bi to stavio kao radnu stanicu svima, mozda samo treba veci ssd a ne samo 128GB
<hrvoje> ma dosta im je 128 GB, inače bi samo pizdarije skidali :D
<jelly> al ima samo HDMI outpute 
<jelly> ma nije dosta, godinu dana Windows 10 updatea i zapuni se :-)
<jelly> 240 bi bilo ok
<hrvoje> ili thin client i no problem :D
<jelly> thin client is problem ak moras sve softvere pretumabavat na thin + VDI
<jelly> pogotovo odredjene java-powered softvere
<hrvoje> a uvijek ima neki problem, ali opet da netko napravi zero maintenance rješenje koje savršeno radi previše ljudi bi ostalo bez posla po svijetu :)
<hrvoje> ništa bez dobrih sysadmina :D
<jelly> znaju samo pretakati kompleksnost s jedne na drugu stranu
<jelly> OMG Agile
<hrvoje> kaj agile?
<jelly> agile i devops pretacu kompleksnost
<hrvoje> a taj agile je malo hype
<jelly> ma, to dobro radi ako vec imas dobre programere
<jelly> (vidi stari c2.com wiki odakle su "extreme programming" i agile proizasli)
<jelly> ali ako imas priucene programere i ocekujes da ce procedure i unit testing magicno stititi od gresaka... eh
<hrvoje> magično se dešavaju samo problemi :) nikad rješenja
<jelly> TIL o vendorskom web UI sustavu koji se spaja prek ssh (svaki put iznova) na strikani python CLI (svaki put iznova) koji poziva library koji poziva API koji se spaja na bazu koja ima podatak
<jelly> nisam isao citati library da vidim koliko jos nivoa indirekcije ima
<jelly> ali pretpostavljam bar jedno 3-4 jos
<hrvoje> prestalo me to čuditi :) ali da svim tim developerima daš 386-icu, da vidiš kako bi software bio brz i efikasan :D
<jelly> ne bi
<hrvoje> misliš?
<jelly> specke za novu verziju tog sustava su 14 virtualki, i jedno 50 vCPU-ova
<jelly> i to je mozda jeftinije nego platiti 1-2 programera koji to znaju napisati da radi dobro na 386-ici
<hrvoje> 14 virtualki?
<hrvoje> heh :) starim :D
<jelly> jel recentni STB-ovi imaju h264 encoding?  
<jelly> hardverski jel.  Ako PS4 mogu streamati igricu od jednog do drugog korisnika, zas ne bi STB mogao biti thin client i streamati, na primjer, windows desktop sa aplikacijama
<phd> recentni STB-ovi nemaju u funkciji USB utor jelly 
<hrvoje> imaju i manje recentni čak, tj. chipseti na njima, ali to nitko od proizvođača STB-ova nije upogonio nikad :)
<phd> tako da sumljam da imaju h264
<jelly> phd, hoces reci, kriplani firmver koji ti telekom daje nema u funkciji USB
<hrvoje> manje recentni = cca 8-9 godina
<phd> jelly: ickon STB
<jelly> kao sto rekoh :-)
<phd> ;-)
<jelly> da ne bi slucajno stavio 2.4GHz daljinski na STB
<jelly> kao sto sve stave na r.pi
<jelly> svi*
<phd> :-) odo igrat Destiny 2, sad je free
<hrvoje> u nekim slučajevima ti to čak neće raditi dobro ako ti 2.4 ghz daljinski glumi npr usb/hid keyboard, probao ... npr fale neke tipke, često ispravno radi samo preko njihovog nekog irda modula
<hrvoje> zaključavanje USB-a je često na onim popisima za certifikaciju DRM sr*nja, pa ga moraš isključiti htio ne htio ako hoćeš biti compliant
#ubuntu-hr 2018-11-06
<BotaniCar> Kako mi systemd zabije noz u ledja dok se ni ne nadam .. pretvorim tomcat u servis , i ovaj mi ujebe encoding .. 
<BotaniCar> kak mogu tomcatu kao systemd servisu reci da mu je default encoding UTF ? 
<obrut> kak se uopce dizao prije tomcat ?
<obrut> i kak se dize sada ?
<BotaniCar> prije se dizao s "bin/startup.sh" , rucno. I, na taj je nacin pokupio enviroment usera koji pokrece. Systemd,pak, kod pokretanja servisa brise cijeli njegov enviroment ( ostavlja tri stavke, nebitno za ovaj slucaj) i default encoding povuce ... ne znam od kud povuce 
<obrut> jer se encoding koliko znam moze na vise nacina postaviti... a obzirom da je razlika u tome kako ga startas (iako ne znam kako se do sada startao), ili mu fali neki -D flag ili encoding cita z environmenta
<obrut> koliko znam, u unit mozes spucat environment varijable
<BotaniCar> Mogu, ali nisam znao da moram :) 
<BotaniCar> Velim da mi je zabio noz u ledja, cronjob mi to ne bi napravio :)
<vileni> kad su mandarine?
<jelly> stigle su
<Mmike> vileni, si ti montirao onaj pimpek za kuciste?
<Mmike> imas neke upute? :)
<jelly> vileni: obrut itd, kad ćemo primopredaju, odma danas u 18h, sutra, bilo kad?
<vileni> Mmike: na xlr2, iscupas prednju stranicu, i odsarafis 2 sarafa
* jelly changed the topic of #ubuntu-hr to: Upotrebom ovog kanala pristajete na uvjete opisane na https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/TermsOfService/hr Ubuntu, OpenStack, F1, Mazda | teorije zavjere i narodnjaci zabranjeni | Zadnja verzija Ubuntua: 18.04.1 | https://tinyurl.com/mandarine-2018 -- RUNDA 3 6.11. stigla
<vileni> tamo su gore svi ti konektori, pa ce vjerojatno kablovi smetati 
<obrut> jelly: meni je ok danas oko 18h
<vileni> meni isto
<jelly> okish onda
<obrut> cuga birtija  ili samo mandarine ? :)
<BotaniCar> Ja nisam neka referenca, ali mandarine ne bi ni pogledao bez cuge
<vileni> ma cuga birtija, vidimo se jednom, dvaput godisnje ionako :)
<obrut> pa da :)
<vileni> jelly: mirage u 18 onda?
<jelly> vileni: moze
<obrut> ack
#ubuntu-hr 2018-11-07
<BotaniCar> Tata microdoft je poceo raditi reda, za pare: https://wccftech.com/microsoft-20-linux-based-distrowindows-10-1809
<BotaniCar> Samo me zanima hoce li LSFW poceti dobijati direktnu kontrolu nad mrezom. Jebes linux-in-windows kad ni tracert nemrem napraviti 
<SilverSpace> dan v magli
<hbogner> sjaj u tami
<obrut> mrak u glavi
<BotaniCar> Sljiva na oku ... opet sam dosel doma pjan, zena me zbila. Snijeg i zima. 
<BotaniCar> Pjesmu  slazete, ne ? 
<SilverSpace> https://youtu.be/UaIu_Szj1Oo?t=87
<datase> ^ YouTube :: MAKEUP TUTORIAL NA BEDNJANSKOM 😆🤷 @ 01:27 :: Duration: 04:50 :: Views: 102,355 uploaded by Ivana Blažoti Mijoč :: 4,682 likes :: 58 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<hbogner> BotaniCar, daj sad u haiku formatu
<BotaniCar> hbogner: prezirem haiku. 
<hbogner> BotaniCar, daj onda sepuku
<hbogner> :)
<hbogner> kad se vec nejavljas za burgere :)
<BotaniCar> Samo da ne trazis bukakke :) 
<BotaniCar> Ubija me ovo s klincima, svaki drugi dan mali ima treninge, svaki prvi zena ima plivanje. Uopce ne kuzim kaj i kak cu kad i kcer krene na nekaj. Mozda da jednostavno izdvojim iz place 3kkn za Uber i velim se da se za logistiku brinu sami dok ja hamburgeram :)
<BotaniCar> Samo kaj onda ne bum imal za hamburger :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: sam na klopu misliš
<jelly> ne misli dovoljno, čim se ne deblja
<SilverSpace> joj debljina 
<SilverSpace> opet sam natuko kile
<SilverSpace> 15 skinem 20natucem
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: klopa kao i sex, samo mislim o tome, ali ne prakticiram :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<obrut> BotaniCar: kako to ? cuo sam da je taj sex dobar
<SilverSpace> čuti je drek znati :)
<SilverSpace> čuti
<BotaniCar> obrut: ma citao sam dosta o tome, ispada da moras najmanje 1h odvojiti za to. Za 1h odradim i nekakav trening, i istusiram se i spalim joint. Tak dobar nemre bit' 
<BotaniCar> ćutim da me SilverSpace razumije :)
<obrut> a gle, pričao mi jedan što je gledao :)
<obrut> njemu obicno vjerujem :)
<BotaniCar> Aha, s mmiketom si pricao, on se nagledao toga :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<hbogner> BotaniCar, ha ha ha ha
<obrut> gledajuci za koje pare se na ebayu mogu naci multiport kartice te kartice sa sfp-ovima, jako me zulja da si kucni mikrotik zamjenim s custom slozenim routero
<BotaniCar> Ali .. onda bus si sam morao sikjuriti drzat' azurnim 
<SilverSpace> krepo jutarnji
<SilverSpace> obrut: custom ponekada nije dobar izbor :) 
<obrut> BotaniCar: moram ga u svakom slucaju, a brze mi i lakse upgradeat linux kantu nego neki custom router za koji necu ni znat jel izaso update :)
<obrut> SilverSpace: pa trenutno nemam custom, ali si ne mogu naci zadovoljavajuce rjesenje, a da ne kosta 20x custom rjesenja
<BotaniCar> obrut: sad si poentirao, s 20x troskom
<obrut> odnosno, ajmo ovako :) nadjite mi router koji ima 4 gigabitna rj45 porta i 4 10giga sfp+ porta i da moze prozvakat gigabit prometa s dosta firewall ruleova, a da ne kosta vise od 3k kuna :)
<obrut> iako ajde, prezivio da sfp portovi budu i samo gigabit
<BotaniCar> Jel mora i wireless imat' ? :) 
<obrut> ne mora
<SilverSpace> obrut: :) iš 
<SilverSpace> kaj bi ti da ti mi tražimo :)
<obrut> pa znam da necete nac :)
<BotaniCar> Jel? Kupi 2-4 ovakva i ne jebi zid: https://www.amazon.com/Ubiquiti-Edgerouter-SFP-Desktop-ER-X-SFP/dp/B012X45WH6/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1541592396&sr=8-2&keywords=edgerouter+x+sfp
<obrut> to je bilo retoricko :)
<obrut> BotaniCar: pa taj ima jedan sfp :) takav vec imam doma :)
<BotaniCar> Kaskadiraj 2-4 takva, i opet je manje posla ( i manje mjesta ) nego tvoj slozenac :)
<obrut> svi routeri i switchevi doma mi imaju ili 1 ili 2 sfp-a
<BotaniCar> Velim ja da jebes zid ako je tako :)
<BotaniCar> HP JG960A ti je oko 4kkn 
<BotaniCar> Ujebemti, sad sam vidio koliko SPF modulceki kostaju za njega :) 
<hbogner> BotaniCar, pa nemoj kupovat hp sfp, mozes i druge, recimo OpenSFP ;)
<BotaniCar> Rade ? 
<hbogner> mi ih koristimo na hp i cisco switchewima, i na intelovim i inim karticama
<BotaniCar> Ho, hvala za savjet ! 
<hbogner> http://www.openit.hr/proizvodi.html pa odi na OpenSFP
<obrut> BotaniCar: ovo je switch s rudimentarnom L3 podrskom, neupotrebljivo za moje potrebe :)
<hbogner> moram webdeveloperu prigovorit da nemrem direkt linkat na podizbornik
<hbogner> BotaniCar, ak ti treba moze i 100giga,a li to je qsfp
<BotaniCar> hbogner: meni ne treba, to ovaj obrut nemre nikad dost' resursa imat' :) 
<hbogner> BotaniCar, he he he, obrut treba 4x 100 giga :)
<BotaniCar> Ma, vidis da se ne hvali onim sto radi, moj je zakljucak da mu ne treba ni 20% resursa koje opisuje, ali zeli biti future proof! :) 
<obrut> BotaniCar: pa trenutno cak izutiliziram gigabitnu mrezu bez problema, kad krene komunikacija izmedju kucnog datacentra i ostalih masina :)
<obrut> ali, da, s 10g bi htio biti futureproof :) a sad sam preuredio stan i razvlaci se nova mreza :)
<hbogner> obrut, odmah optiku razvuci
<hbogner> :D
<hbogner> to ti je futureproof
<BotaniCar> obrut: kupi neku oranicu i strojeve za obradu zemlje, to ti je futureproof i ti bush usko grlo glavom i bradom ! 
<obrut> hbogner: vec jesam :)
<BotaniCar> Al, ovo s optikom i nije blesavo, medij nije skup, samo terminacija
<BotaniCar> obrut: svega ti, zaista jesi ? Bravo
<obrut> BotaniCar: vec i prije sam imao povezano neke stvari s optikom, ali su kablovi visili po svuda, sad imam nesto i buzira pripremljeno za infrastrukturu :)
<SilverSpace> he he obrut u je malo 100 giga treba mu gigawat :) 
<obrut> a sto se tice terminacije, nadje se sfp-ova na raznoraznim stranama :)
<BotaniCar> :) Junacki si to odradio, Bo(n)ga mi ! 
<jelly> obrut: pa nemres naci 4 10G SFP+ za ispod 2k kuna
<jelly> a kamoli cijeli ruter 
<jelly> mozda ti se vise isplati ici u 2.5G ili 5G copper nego multimode razvlacit ?
<jelly> za MM fiber moras imati 15cm radius savijanja, to zauzima dosta mjesta
 * jelly razmisljao spojiti se optikom sa susjedom na iducem ulazu
<hrvoje> 10G optika za kućnu mrežu? Cool!!
<obrut> jelly: znam da su 10G sfpovi skupi, ali "lako za to"... routeri su skupi, ali ako bi ga sam slagao s karticama koje se mogu kupit, mogao bi proci dosta jeftino
<BotaniCar> obrut: koliko si racunao da bi te ispalo "dost' jeftino" ? 
<obrut> BotaniCar: ovisi da li bi bildao na nekoj postojecoj konfiguraciji ili ne, ali 2-3k kuna
<SilverSpace> hm 2k i nije nesto 
<obrut> btw. jel trebaju kome 4portne sun mrezne kartice ? ima onaj neki sun prorietary slot :P
<jelly> kaki proprietary slot, Sunovi vec 15 godina imaju PCI-X i PCIe
<obrut> nemam pojma sta je ovo, nisam to vidjao (ne sjecam se ni da li sam u serverima vidjao)
<SilverSpace> no no no
<BotaniCar> https://podravski.hr/ipak-ga-otkrili-informaticki-genijalac-iz-koprivnice-neovlasteno-upao-na-server-ht-a-i-srusio-im-internet/ # ajebate, ipak se moze na sud radi hakeraja :)
<jelly> bah, bivsi zaposlenik
<jelly> na sud treba ici onaj koji mu je ostavio okljucan account i pristup
<BotaniCar> ja sam ostao osopnut ne cinjenicom da mu nisu zatvorili pristup, to je standardni fusheraj, vec to da se stvar tjerali do suda ! 
<BotaniCar> Ili rade primjer ili se nekom hudo zameril 
<jelly> zamjeril se sigurno
<jelly> sam si je kriv, da nije srusio dsl linije korisnicima ne bi ga ni skuzili
<BotaniCar> Zivo me zanima kaj je opce htio postici. Da ikad haknem svojeg ISPa potiho bi si dig'o brzinu interneta i prodao bazu korisnika konkurenciji, nikakve stetne radnje :)
<obrut> hmm, mislim da znam tko je to :)
<BotaniCar> nisam bio siguran jel da te prozovem kao nekog tko ima dodatne informacije :)
<obrut> nemam informacije, nije jos nekim cudom doslo do mene :)
<obrut> lik je inace skroz ok, jedan od onih koji su actually nesto i napravili za preduzece
<obrut> inace na tom stroju sam imao account (ne bi se cudio da jos uvijek imam) :)
<jelly> sad ce netko dobiti kao prioritet da provjeri i pogasi stare accounte...
<jelly> BotaniCar: ko da je problem dici brzinu interneta, ak si bivsi sigurno imas nekog u firmi tko ti to odradi
<obrut> sto je moguce na strojevima koje odrzava ekipa koja je zaduzena za to... ovaj konkretan server je samo jedan od mnogih koje odrzavaju random zaposlenici koji su to dignuli za potrebe nekog projekta :)
<BotaniCar> jelly: fakat.
<obrut> mislim da trenutno najveci uptime u HT-u ima jedna masina koju sam ja dignuo... koliko znam, nisu je ipak jos ugasili :)
<jelly> a konkurenija, ak je iole pametna, vec ima po jednog studenta u korisnickoj sluzbi / call centru svih ostalih providera koji moze izvuc podatke
<jelly> obrut: uptime nije stvar za hvalit se :-)
<BotaniCar> Osim ako pricamo djevojkama, o necemu drugom :) 
<obrut> jelly: znam :)
<jelly> zato mi redovno pogasimo pokoju serversku da se zresetira ;-)
<obrut> ali opet, preko 10 godina uptimea, freebsd ne znam vise ni sam koja verzija :)
<jelly> to je up samo zato sto se niko vise ne zna ulogirat :-)
<obrut> da ne zna ulogirat, vjerojatno nitko ne zna gdje je stroj fizicki :)
<obrut> (ja ne znam)
<obrut> ip adresu cak znam na pamet :)
<jelly> ako je fizicki :-)
<jelly> jos uvijek
<obrut> hehe :) je, ovaj je :)
<jelly> sad bas trolam kolege koji vrte produkciju na 1 preostalom disku na md raidu na masini sa jednim napajanjem, napravili smo im VM clone prije tjedan dana i sad stoji umjesto da testiraju i presele servis
<SilverSpace> jel vama radi jutarnji.hr
<CrazyLemon> meni radi
<BotaniCar> Radi i to se ucita cca 4x brze od aplikacije na kojoj radim. Ego blowing :)
<SilverSpace> kak kod mene ne radi 
<BotaniCar> Strgo si nekaj vazno
<SilverSpace> Web-lokacija ne može se dohvatiti Web-stranica na adresi https://www.jutarnji.hr/vijesti/hrvatska/ možda privremeno nije dostupna ili je trajno preseljena na novu web-adresu.
<SilverSpace> ERR_TUNNEL_CONNECTION_FAILED
<BotaniCar> Ugasi taj VPN kroz koji gledas pornjavu 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: jebo pornjavu 
<BotaniCar> Valjda glumice :) 
<SilverSpace> odem u pekaru i gledam mlade pekarice
<BotaniCar> Mali je jucer prvi put bio u muzeju s skolom, za prvi izlet su odabrali MSU. Nisam siguran kaj da smislim o odabiru. 
<SilverSpace> nis
<SilverSpace> samodaj pare 
<BotaniCar> *mislim 
<SilverSpace> tome sluze ti izleti 
<SilverSpace> samo pare care
<BotaniCar> ma, nije nista kostalo, ali da prosirim: odveli ih u MSU, od kojeg nisu vidjeli nista , nego su bili u nekoj sobi i imali radionicu ( nevezanu uz ono kaj MSU prezentira) :)
<BotaniCar> ne kuzim cemu to onda, osim da se malo voze u busu. 
<BotaniCar> Bolje da su onda tu otisli u selski muzej i malo popricali o izlozenom.
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: vis bas sam mulac fakat je bio vpn
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> zaboravih da ga jućer upalih 
<BotaniCar> Samo ne citas, starino. To je ocekivano, za par godina ni ne bush videl citat' 
<SilverSpace> jos malo kad kredit otplatim 
<SilverSpace> cca 5 godina jos i mogu na mirogoj
<BotaniCar> Skok u flajsmasinu :) Prodaj organe da nekaj netjaku ostavis :)
<SilverSpace> a jebate
<SilverSpace> viš ne bu imam troskove pokopa :)
<BotaniCar> :) :) 
<BotaniCar> Neki trosak moras imati, a ne ispadne da si posmrtnu uplacival bez veze :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> jebga kad me nece loto 
<SilverSpace> odselio bi se v kinu 
<SilverSpace> citam kak se krecu cijene stanova po zagrebu i dubrave nigdje na spisku :)
<SilverSpace> a ima crnomerec jebote a tam ne bi ni da mi tko plati 
<BotaniCar> Di citas ? Ima li Sesveta (da, i mi smo Zagreb), da vidim koliko sam popusio do sad ? 
<SilverSpace> ovi ludi reformatori sad bi programiranje uveli od prvog razreda
<SilverSpace> nema sesveta
<BotaniCar> jel? Onak kak su uveli engleski, pa mi ga sad sin uci fonetski, nit kaj poprati na satu, nit kuzi kaj kad sjednemo za knjigu .. nabijem ih 
<jelly> SilverSpace: programiranje od prvog razreda bi bilo super
<BotaniCar> BTW, te udzbenike mi radi ( kao dio ekipe) obiteljska prijateljica, izdana je prva knjiga a druga ce za cca 1mj. Primam i prenosim kritike. 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: to sve ovisi od nastavnika/nice
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: nis ne ovisi od njih, mogu samo unutar kurikuluma manevrirati. Ministarstvo je reklo da se EN uci fonetski i ajbok
<SilverSpace> franko imao odlicnu uciteljicu pa sad rastura engleski u petom 
<SilverSpace> na niš ukljuci mu youtube :)
<BotaniCar> To bi prije znacilo da njemu ta metodika lezi, a ne da je profka super :) 
<SilverSpace> zastario si jebga i ti ponovno u skolu 
<BotaniCar> Kaj ce mu youtube pomoc, on ponovi rijec koju je cuo, ali ju ne zna ni napisati ni procitati, a znacenje je zaboravio. U napadu ocaja sam mu pisao stvari "po vuku" uz HR prijevod, da mu pokusam pribliziti
<BotaniCar> Juce smo 90 minuta nakon skole stukli na engleski koji je imao 45 minuta, opet ravnam tudje krive Drine
<SilverSpace> e da jebeno je to i kod franka su klinci imali problema sa time
<SilverSpace> franko govori i pise ko da je englez
<SilverSpace> inace mu to ide 
<BotaniCar> Ja sam misljenja da metodika mora za sve predmete biti ista, inace se klinci gube. 
<jelly> osim za glazbeni, likovni i tjelesni?
<SilverSpace> sad i njemacki bez problema rastura 
<jelly> btw "govori kao da je englez" ne znaci nista dobro 
<BotaniCar> jelly: Pa, tamo nije primjenjiva ista metodika kao HR<>EN, doduse glazbeni uce jednako kao i hrvatski
<jelly> pogotovo pola ovih sa nekim londonskim dijalektima
<SilverSpace> jelly: lol bolje nego ko ozzy
<SilverSpace> di je vileni 
<SilverSpace> vileni: jel ti gledaš motoGP
<SilverSpace> Å¡teta kraj sezone 
<SilverSpace> već
<SilverSpace> no da 
<jelly> https://imgur.com/gallery/tYK4eed 
<SilverSpace> jelly: o da ima ih po yuotube prekrasnih
#ubuntu-hr 2018-11-08
<vileni> SilverSpace: gledam, budio se vec 3 nedjelje u 5:30 :)
<jelly> https://www.24sata.hr/fun/razumeo-sam-kurca-potpis-pod-vucica-postao-viralni-hit-598953
<jelly> (Vučić razgovarao sa austrijskim kancelarom Kurzom)
<ivoks> sok i nevjerica
<ivoks> http://www.poslovni.hr/tehnologija/digitalni-tsunami-u-hrvatskoj-osobne-iskaznice-dozivjet-ce-veliku-promjenu-ukidaju-se-biljezi-i-uplatnice-346761
<jelly> 1TB SSD za 160EUR https://smile.amazon.de/Samsung-MZ-76E500B-EU-interne-schwarz/dp/B078WST5RK/ref=pd_rhf_dp_s_bmx_0_1?_encoding=UTF8&pd_rd_i=B078WQT6S6&pd_rd_r=2030eae2-8346-45df-bf35-b5e4bdfebcf3&pd_rd_w=IBtmo&pd_rd_wg=qYDYc&pf_rd_i=desktop-rhf&pf_rd_m=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF&pf_rd_p=11c82d0b-51b4-4461-8696-77d76c1e0dc2&pf_rd_r=XTD9CSHEEG45AX4X664G&pf_rd_s=desktop-rhf&pf_rd_t=40701&refRID=XTD9CSHEEG45AX4X664G&th=1 
<Mmike> ja sam 1TB platio 2400 kuna
<Mmike> kod nas
<Mmike> doduse ,m2 pcie
<Mmike> al' bi bas moog 500 GB uzet ovaj
<jelly> po tim cijenama mogo bi trazit od firme da kupi 4 komada za testiranje, mozda mogu zmijenit stari storage sa 4 sata ssda
<obrut> koliko vidim na nabavi, nadje se kod nas takav za 1275 kn
<jelly> ha > омиљеновано!
<jelly> dobar prijevod, ne znam dal favorited ili liked
<jelly> Senetic i ED nisu bas "kod nas"
#ubuntu-hr 2018-11-09
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mQ102k8W7ok
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Playahitty - The summer is magic :: Duration: 04:51 :: Views: 14,292,827 uploaded by JK :: 50,783 likes :: 2,683 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<jelly> baš za 11. mjesec
<obrut> ja preksinoc bio u kinu, gledo Bohemian Rapsody, nebrem queen izbacit iz glave nikako :)
<jelly> dancing queen?
<jelly> young and sweet, only seventeen?
<hbogner> obrut, jel valja film? sljedeci vikend je u karlovcu pa bi otisao pogledat za 25kuna :D
<hbogner> lokalna ekipa organizira kino projekcije petak/subota za 25 po osobi, pa reko da ih podrzim
<obrut> hbogner: scene s nastupa su odlicne, skinuli su sve kak treba, Mr. Robot je taj dio odradio odlicno
<obrut> ostatak filma je recimo ok, ali smeta to sto dosta toga nije bas tak kak je bilo u stvarnosti
<obrut> malo su pojebali timeline i neke cinjenice izvrnuli, a neke stvari izmislisli radi dramaticnosti
<obrut> za sto ne vidim nikakav smisao, zivot ekipe iz benda je bio dovoljno zanimljiv da ne treba nist izmisljati :)
<obrut> mi smo isli kino srijeda pa je kostalo 30 kuna po glavi :)
<jelly> postoji bend koji se zove Opa Tsupa
<obrut> slusao sam ih nesto ja jubitou
<obrut> kad sam nesto klikao po ciganskim pjesmama :)
<obrut> al prva asocijacija na opa cupa mi je ova stvar :) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uOtGayTFmF8
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Od Ebra do Dunava Live in Vilnius - Barcelona Gipsy balKan Orchestra :: Duration: 05:23 :: Views: 2,910,155 uploaded by BGKO :: 24,559 likes :: 771 dislikes :: 0 favorites
#ubuntu-hr 2018-11-10
<Mmike> oj oj joij
<sillyslux> https://forum.odroid.com/viewtopic.php?f=29&t=32536&sid=1a5a7150c03d31f5f24851517b7d1798&start=300#p237596
<sillyslux> jos 10 dana
<dodobas> đe vam je frula ?
<Mmike> https://initiativeq.com/invite/SehKvcphX <- jos malo pa nestalo!
<Mmike> (nije, al' ono, dajte meni :D )
<CrazyLemon> looks like pyramid scheme... i'm in!
<CrazyLemon> +a
<sillyslux> Sign up
<sillyslux> Joining Initiative Q is by invite only. You have been invited by Mario Splivalo
<sillyslux> lolwat?
<sillyslux> ah invite/SehKvcphX
<obrut> sillyslux: da ne citam bas cijeli forum, jel se zna cijena tog odroida ?
<obrut> maticne s takvim cpu-om u itx formatu, doduse s jednim mreznim portom, kod nas se nadju za ~750 kuna
<sillyslux> cijenu ce objavit 20.11
<sillyslux> .
<sillyslux> proizvodnja pocinje 23
<sillyslux> ili 27.
<obrut> i to cak planiram uzet kao buduci htpc, mozda negdje sljedeci tjedan kad jos napravim reda u stanu
<sillyslux> ovo je upola manje od itx
<sillyslux> pa nije
<sillyslux> ali je malo manje
<sillyslux> i bit ce >100$
<obrut> za htpc mi je itx sasma ok format, nije mi bitno da mi je manje, bitno je da nije preskupo... a ovo se bojim da bi moglo biti skuplje od itx verzija
<sillyslux> to se i ja bojim :(
<sillyslux> za itx ima bar kucista
<obrut> da, imam ih ponesto
<sillyslux> ja zapravo imam samo itx kucista (3)
<sillyslux> ovi jedan je itx/dtx
<sillyslux> treba mi neko napajanje
<sillyslux> pa bi moga pokrenit jos jednog kao servera
<sillyslux> eh ne, kako god da okrenem, treba mi novo sve
<sillyslux> 4gb ram je premalo
<obrut> vreca mandarina gotova... trebo sam vise narucit :P
<sillyslux> evo nasa nesto na njuskalu 25kn... hmmm
#ubuntu-hr 2019-11-04
<BotaniCar> Zvucis k'o moja shefica on any given monday "Tomislav, meni je s $aplikacijom nekaj cudno", pa pitas kaj je cudno, pa ispadne da se kacila na test ili nekaj 
<Mmike> BotaniCar, pa de vidi ti :D
<BotaniCar> Vidio sam, "tomcat je kriv"(TM)
<Mmike> prije bi, recimo, kad ostavim paste, dobio poruku 'uspjesno ostavio' i moj paste bi bio na ekranu, a sad dobijem ruzni tanki link u vrhu i to je to
<Mmike> i boxovi za unos texta (textfield/area/stavec) su nekak ruzni, k'o da se nekvi CSS nekud raspo
<BotaniCar> Bitno da je "pot dealer" slika na svom mjestu, ovo drugo cemo se navic' 
<BotaniCar> Sigurno su devovi izdevali novu i bolju verziju koja to nije 
* jelly changed the topic of #ubuntu-hr to: Upotrebom ovog kanala pristajete na uvjete opisane na https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/TermsOfService/hr | Ubuntu, OpenStack, F1, Mazda | Zadnja verzija: Ubuntu 18.04.3 LTS, 19.10 | Pitanja? Pitajte i pricekajte (mozda odgovorimo i sutra). Ako ne mozete cekati vise od 5 minuta, ne postavljajte pitanja :) | https://tinyurl.com/mandarine2019 TRECA RUNDA 05-06.11.
<jelly> == MANDARINE SUHE SMOKVE SIPCI stizu ili sutra ili preko sutra ==
<Mmike> nah, css je tu, sve je tu
<Mmike> mandarothnx
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oB4K0scMysc
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Queen - These Are The Days Of Our Lives (Official Video) :: Duration: 04:12 :: Views: 61,775,904 uploaded by Queen Official :: 444,192 likes :: 8,167 dislikes :: 0 favorites
#ubuntu-hr 2019-11-05
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X5RZ0Q2_a0A
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Elektricni orgazam - Ja sam tezak kao konj - (Audio 1986) :: Duration: 02:36 :: Views: 82,633 uploaded by Električni Orgazam Official :: 512 likes :: 12 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<BotaniCar> Ijuf, ovu si bas dovro ubr'o
<jelly> ok, onda neću linkat Severinu
<jelly> ja sam djevojka sa selaaaaaa
<BotaniCar> Odakle uberu, kao firmi, pare ? Vec ide treca godina kako citam da generiraju samo gubitke, odakle se to sanira ?
<vileni> ulagaci?
<BotaniCar> netko godinu za godinom ulaze milijarde u njih? Ha da, bolje objasnjenje ni ja nemam
<jelly> to je 100% tocno
<jelly> 2 minute nisam proparsao "Odakle uberu, kao firmi, pare" tko ubere, kaj
<jelly> tko su to oni koji uberu
* jelly changed the topic of #ubuntu-hr to: Upotrebom ovog kanala pristajete na uvjete opisane na https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/TermsOfService/hr | Ubuntu, OpenStack, F1, Mazda | Zadnja verzija: Ubuntu 18.04.3 LTS, 19.10 | Pitanja? Pitajte i pricekajte (mozda odgovorimo i sutra). Ako ne mozete cekati vise od 5 minuta, ne postavljajte pitanja :) | https://tinyurl.com/mandarine2019 TRECA RUNDA stize danas 05.11.
<Mmike> jelly,  :D
<Mmike> i mene zbunilu :)
<Mmike> djevojke sa sela ubiru pare? :D
<jelly> ⇥а🐶а
<jelly> što je to?  Unicode Srbin koji tuče psa!
 * BotaniCar zove udrugu levijatan
<Mmike> JMESPath, koristi li tko to?
<Mmike> rijesio
<Mmike> true/false moraju bit `true` `false
<Mmike> backtickovi su bitni
<jelly> CSS only https://diana-adrianne.com/purecss-lace/
<jelly> vileni, Mmike (i drugi): kad ćemo primo i predaju?
<jelly> == MANDARINE STIGLE ==
<Mmike> nemrem danas
<Mmike> nemrem nit sutra
<Mmike> cetvrtak?
<jelly> ti imaš samo 1 smokve?
<jelly> možda neko ide u tvom smjeru
<jelly> (ne sjećam se koji je to smjer!)
<Mmike> spansko
<jelly> hmha, moram vidit, kolega je u preckom sto je skoro isto jelda? :-)
<Mmike> recimo :D
<Mmike> al' nemoj danas, nemrem danas :)
<vileni> meni moze isto cetvrtak
<jelly> nemoj srećo, nemoj danas 
<vileni> sad sam se sjetio da imam mandarine na balkonu
<vileni> a razmisljam sto bi jeo
<jelly> pizzu
<vileni> na kraju i je pizza, ali ne za mene nego za zenu
<vileni> ja cu mandarine
<jelly> ha
<jelly> na, jeftinog VPS-a
<jelly> Nov  5 21:15:18 twilight dovecot: imap: Warning: Time jumped forwards 52 seconds
#ubuntu-hr 2019-11-06
<Mmike> DomaMuffin, !
<DomaMuffin> Mmike: !
<jelly> !!
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> unity radi super i na 19.10 
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> oo, SilverSpaceu :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ee
<SilverSpace> :=)
#ubuntu-hr 2019-11-07
<DomaMuffin> Unity u <3
<DomaMuffin> I KDE je super. Mobitel mi je daljinski (KDEconnect) i ako instaliram firefox plugin, onda vidim thumbnail videa koji je aktivan u FF. 
<Mmike> Ja imam KDENeon
<Mmike> i radi ok
<Mmike> vecinu vremena :)
<jelly> oho, thumbnail, to nemam
<jelly> shareanje (URLa) na komp mi je super
<vileni> jelly: do kad si na poslu? :)
<jelly> vileni: do 18:00
<jelly> also
* jelly changed the topic of #ubuntu-hr to: Upotrebom ovog kanala pristajete na uvjete opisane na https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/TermsOfService/hr | Ubuntu, OpenStack, F1, Mazda | Zadnja verzija: Ubuntu 18.04.3 LTS, 19.10 | Pitanja? Pitajte i pricekajte (mozda odgovorimo i sutra). Ako ne mozete cekati vise od 5 minuta, ne postavljajte pitanja :) | https://tinyurl.com/mandarine2019 CETVRTA RUNDA 12.11. (prvi limun!)!!one
* jelly changed the topic of #ubuntu-hr to: Upotrebom ovog kanala pristajete na uvjete opisane na https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/TermsOfService/hr | Ubuntu, OpenStack, F1, Mazda | Zadnja verzija: Ubuntu 18.04.3 LTS, 19.10 | Pitanja? Pitajte i pricekajte (mozda odgovorimo i sutra). Ako ne mozete cekati vise od 5 minuta, ne postavljajte pitanja :) | https://tinyurl.com/mandarine2019 CETVRTA RUNDA 12.11. (prvi limun!)!!eleventyone
<jelly> == MANDARINE 11-12.11. OPET!!! YAY?!?!?! ==
<jelly> == MANDARINE, ŠIPAK (sorta "onjski zub"), nešpricani LIMUN po 2kg/50kn ==
<jelly> Konjski jebemu
<SilverSpace> da
<DomaMuffin> "Konjski jebemu" zvuci kao nesto sto bih ja uskliknuo kad zajebem!
<jelly> KONJSKI ZUB
<jelly> not to be confused with Zeleni zub
<SilverSpace> DomaMuffin: :) 
<DomaMuffin> Tko vidi ninjino lice umret ce u najgorim mukama ! 
<SilverSpace> ninđa
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_4zE6XkSvoE
<datase> ^ YouTube :: taxi 2 ninja :: Duration: 00:40 :: Views: 80,721 uploaded by Lazar Vasiljevic :: 207 likes :: 16 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CPHQJoewFiM
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Taxi 2 (Ninja) :: Duration: 03:51 :: Views: 4,364,933 uploaded by Denis Sokolov :: 7,969 likes :: 1,627 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<SilverSpace> lol na ruskom
<jelly> лол
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> jelly: jebote sad sam skoro sa stolca pao 
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> xexe
#ubuntu-hr 2019-11-08
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FfZtVlm180E
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Malinkonija - Oliver Dragojević :: Duration: 03:26 :: Views: 2,843,933 uploaded by kornelija kamena :: 4,249 likes :: 257 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<jelly> u dusi, u dusi
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G2YJr5JNnnM
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Oliver Dragojević , A VITAR PUŠE 1983 :: Duration: 03:42 :: Views: 222,367 uploaded by cvele krele :: 415 likes :: 11 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<jelly> domain "materi.nu" not found.
<jelly> Mmike: da šaljem smokve poštom?  :-D
<jelly> wolt?  glovo?
<DomaMuffin> Uboga raja, ovi Svabe. Veli frendica kak ima strica u Njemackoj koji svake godine zamijeni proslogodisnji model bemveja za novi. Ja pak imam frendicu u RH, uciteljica, koja dva put svake godine kod majstora u garazi zmenja po pol starog auta :) I nikad sve gotovo :)
<DomaMuffin> Pitam ju koliko polovica imaju ta njena kola kad zmenja 2x po pol i jos ima posla :)
#ubuntu-hr 2019-11-09
<Mmike> jelly, ne, kad, sta, di?
<Mmike> jelly, osh popodne?
<jelly> Mmike: moze
<jelly> Mmike: ili ak ces narucit jos mandarine mozes pokupit s njima drugi tjedan
<Mmike> jelly, necu narucit, ove jos nisam pojeo, al' moze iduci tjedan onda sa svvima?
